# ******june babies******



## emmadrumm77

Hello everyone!! I have just transfered our list from 1st Tri over to here!! How totally over exciting!!! Well done us all for getting here :hugs:

So far we have....51 :blue:..........51 :pink:............36 :yellow:


:dust:
*May 30th*
TashTash :blue:
Moongirl :yellow:
*May 31st*
aneageraussie :pink:
katyblot :yellow:
*June 1st* 
lili24 :pink:
truly_blessed
bitter almond :blue:
wait.and.see :blue:
*June 2nd*
poppykat :blue:
angelbaby999 :pink:
3boys :pink:
Hett :blue:
*June 3rd* 
agreekmom :blue:
gash02 :blue:
kailm :yellow:
Blessed1 :pink:
BabyJayne
aliss :blue:
zenmommy526 :blue:
1sttimemummy :blue:
junemummy :yellow:
HollyGolitely :pink:
*June 4th*
grumpygal76
counselorgirl
applelova911 :blue:
mummy2b2010 :yellow:
Tashry
JuliaNBaby :blue:
rensben :blue:
lauralora
chloe85 :blue:
*June 5th*
lauzliddle :pink:
Taz :blue:
Neko-chan :blue:
chrissypm :yellow:
*June 6th* :dust:
Tara123006 :blue:
Cerellia
-linn- :pink:
margi :blue:
JuneBabyBump
rachyc
theflumps
Buds :blue:
stuffymuffy :yellow:
*June 7th*
Junebug-CJ :pink: c/s booked 26th May
Bexy :yellow:
ELSMUM :yellow:
Unicus :pink:
jewels23 :pink:
mrsprogers :pink:
amygwen :blue:
rachlouise25 :pink:
*June 8th*
emmadrumm77 :yellow:
Dixielane
Ria_Rose :pink:
Trinity42 :pink:
Wish4another
1sttimemummy
BethK :pink:
*June 9th*
chocaccino
KerryanneJ09
hayley_willis :blue:
newmummytobe :blue:
marshiee
*June 10th*
mrsthomas623 :blue:
cinnamum
nellis10
rachlouise25
Louisa K :pink:
Sarah0108 :blue:
lewiepud08 :blue:
tannembaum :pink:
SazzleB :blue:
6lilpigs :yellow:
rachm :blue:
*June 11th*
lauren28
VOverseas
sweetniss113 :blue:
nickyg
emski803 :pink:
JSinclair :pink:
littlepne :pink:
First-wee-P :yellow:
Liz1 :yellow:
sjr1990
Charlene_b_x :blue:
madasa :yellow:
BabeeAngel
*June 12th*
born2bamum :yellow:
buterflies12
NYCBride :blue:
haley09
bmeans26 :blue:
*June 13th* :dust:
missjay 
SamGames23
Moraine
katy1310 :yellow:
LesleyP :pink:
*June 14th*
Cobo76 :yellow:
luv2jig :blue:
Kacie
fi_broon :blue:
Delilah :blue:
littlegoth666
Elle Number 4 :pink:
littleh
32909love
lavender1
happygirl666 :blue:
*June 15th*
ohmygod :yellow:
Mariaa
mememe84 :pink:
MrsMouse :yellow:
Adrasteia :pink:
dnw_lvs_mjc :pink:
umm :yellow:
*June 16th*
Mrs G :pink:
Heather M :pink:
Beltane :blue:
gogypie :pink:
MrsDramaQueen :pink:
flutterbywing :blue:
*June 17th*
Zen_Jenn :blue:
berrukins
GenJer2
tonyamanda :pink:
fruitcaz :blue:
Rhiannon-x
Fran_Mc :blue:
gem86
Ispeer :blue:
*June 18th*
E&L's mummy :pink: c/s booked 10th June
EmzyMathRuby
gemma&bump
mommy-in-june :blue:
ch4r10tt3 :blue:
LorettaClaire :pink:
KatiePC :yellow:
*June 19th*
JCIC
umm
Lownthwaite :pink:
MrsHart2b
Starfish
belladonna :yellow:
Inic1970 :yellow:
*June 20th*
k1mberley :blue:
sunshine007
bexeter
lizzieredrup :blue:
janet
hannahR
TxMommie81
*June 21st*
SylvieB :pink: :dust:
nightkd :pink:
JadeyB
nesSAH :yellow:
jess_smurf :pink: induction 7th June
LG1385 :yellow:
*June 22nd*
SharonF
NewYearNewME :yellow:
Jordicia :pink:
congo
Dora 
zoedwarf
scotsgirls :pink:
VickyLee1982
*June 23rd*
oobabylocaoo
Melody74
Rebecca_B
bky :pink:
Jamielw :yellow:
beasley :pink:
WishUponAStar :yellow:
*June 24th*
SarahMelissa :blue:
Hoolie
sdgerrard :pink:
Ifeelsick
hpjagged :pink:
karamel :pink:
purple01 :blue:
bilbo86 :pink:
Lauralora :blue:
*June 25th*
mommy2kaleigh
kate.m.
Trix :yellow:
td1309
Kimberley1875 :pink:
Tulip :angel: Ruby grew wings 15th Dec 09 :angel:
claireybelly :yellow:
misshopeful :pink:
*June 26th*
Kirsty90 :pink:
shell74
zoedwarf :pink:
*June 27th* :dust:
Marisa08
djt
BrookieG :yellow:
babyaftamarry :pink:
Freya27 :pink:
*June 28th*
hannah76
rihanna
Bexx :blue:
shell73 :yellow:
PurpleHaze :blue:
Second Chance :blue:
charm3 :yellow:
*June 29th*
Lena
xxmissngmommy
Zoodle :yellow:
oboeverity :blue:
Momma_bear
*June 30th*
LHG
discoclare :yellow:
jen35
kathy khuz :pink:
Esque :pink:


----------



## lili24

The June babies have hit 2nd tri woooohoooooo :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I know!!!!!!!! Hooooooooray!!! This Tri will go sooooooo quickly xxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh yeah!!!! I'm so happy to find my bump sisters here this morning 
How is everyone feeling???
Busy weekend ahead?
I will be doing some pink baby shopping I think :happydance:
Emma, Lili, Linn, how are you feeling?? Hope the MS is going AWAY, and Linn, hope your foot has settled down :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ, oh what fun!!! I love clothes shopping for the girls xx
I think Lili and Linn are mainly on the 1st Tri thread at the moment hun xxx I am flitting beteen the 2. But am mainly on 1st Tri as i have not hit the 2nd Tri yet! Just thought i would post this thread for those whom have now reached 2nd Tri, and that way we can all join when we have reached that goal xxxx

We are all suffering abit today with MS xx


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh yeah!!!! I'm so happy to find my bump sisters here this morning
> How is everyone feeling???
> Busy weekend ahead?
> I will be doing some pink baby shopping I think :happydance:
> Emma, Lili, Linn, how are you feeling?? Hope the MS is going AWAY, and Linn, hope your foot has settled down :hugs:

Hey hun I'm still on the first tri thread as most of us are there, was already asking about you as I didn't see you online much :) 

My foot got much worse last night but now it's getting better been lazy and cooling it all day, still feeling sick! Got my letter today with NT scan and blood test results and my risk is less than 1 in 10000 so I'm happy! Can't wait to see the pix of your pink items :) Are you gonna put them on facebook? :kiss:


----------



## Trinity42

im moving over early, I cant take the sadness in first tri... BTW my duedate is June 8 not the 6th


----------



## -Linn-

I can't blame you trinity plus not long til you reach week 14 anyway :)


----------



## Trinity42

yup :) O cant wait... I have been feeling wonderful the past week which really makes me worry but on my last dr visit my dr did the doppler and said it was moving around like crazy and Hb was 120 which indicates a boy


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooops Trinity42 i am sorry, have adjusted your dates xx


----------



## -Linn-

are you having a scan soon trinity? your nausea is meant to get better now anyway... tell somebody mine that!!!


----------



## Trinity42

I wont have a scan till Mid January :( I wanted to throw a tantrum in the dr office when she told me that... I will be 20 week when I have then scan and my last one I was 8 weeks... I cant wait that long to see my baby. Its okay I guess hubbys birthday is at the end of jan and mines feb 1 so it will be a nice birthday present to find out what were having.. My dates were changed you did nothing wrong I just forgot to say something in frist tri


----------



## -Linn-

ah does sound like a nice present, i'm only getting 2 scans too, just had one at 12 weeks and the next one will also be mid January! Can't wait :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

You had one at 9 weeks Linn????
My 20 week scan is 8 Days before my birthday so i will soooooooooo happy xxxxx

How you feeling Linn?? Hows the ankle??


----------



## lili24

My 20 week scan is 6 days before my birthday, and 8 days before OH birthday :)

But I just can't wait for my gender scan at the min! It feels like time has frozen! 

Do you think 2nd tri will go slow ladies? I do :( I think the whole pregnancy will go slow!

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

No i don't Lili, i think it will fly by now!! We have all seen our beans and we know they are ok, plus the MS should clear up soon. With the other 2 it seemed to take 9 months to just get to 12 weeks!! and then another 12 weeks to give birth.............i promise it goes sooooooo quickly! Now is the time to chill out and just enjoy every moment xxxxx


----------



## lili24

Yeah :) I hope so. And baby shopping will keep me occupied I suppose :)

My sickness is definitely only of a night now, god I am beginning to dread the night times. My poor OH, I am so miserable! LOL. 

It's got to be going soon though hasn't it xxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> You had one at 9 weeks Linn????
> My 20 week scan is 8 Days before my birthday so i will soooooooooo happy xxxxx
> 
> How you feeling Linn?? Hows the ankle??

yeah I had a 9 week one but paid loads of money for that, officially only getting 2! but hoping my consultant will get me another one for later, seeing her on wednesday!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I think the whole pregnancy will go slow too! I just can't wait... at least you are having a gender scan soon :) I have to wait much longer :cry:


----------



## E&L's mummy

can i just loiter in the background till i can be here properly??? lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

btw Emma did you get my PM???


----------



## -Linn-

of course you can E&Ls mummy! xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

*sneek sneek* runs and hides *pops head out from the corner of the screen* BOO!!!!! *hides again* 

lol


----------



## lili24

I have to say I'm liking the 2nd tri section a lot more than 1st tri already :)


----------



## -Linn-

me too as long as the fakes stay away lol


----------



## Trinity42

fakes?? I must have missed something:wacko:


----------



## Missy86

hows everyone feeling in 2nd tri


----------



## -Linn-

hmmm I'm not really 2nd tri yet, but I'm soooooo happy tonight! Being pregnant is the most amazing thing ever :cloud9:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> I have to say I'm liking the 2nd tri section a lot more than 1st tri already :)

BIG TIME!!! :happydance: Loving second trimester, I feel loads better!
Hi!!!
Have had a crazy 2 days, :hugs: to everyone!
No Linn, can't post photos of my cute pink purchases on Facebook as we're not revealing the baby's gender... I didn't get an invite yet for the June babies FB group, don't know what else to do, any suggestions?
Linn, glad your foot is feeling better! How is everyone's MS? Improving I hope?
We're putting up the Christmas tree tonight with our favourite couple friends. They'll be the first people we hang out with since coming out of the pregnancy closet on Wednesday  
I need a nice weekend...
I miss you girls, will be on more tomorrow and Sunday!!!


----------



## -Linn-

I missed you CJ! hope you will get a nice relaxing weekend! Ah you could make a secret little folder just for me... just kidding! But you can always mail me any pictures... I won't be buying that much myself but would loooove to see the stuff! hahah who am I kidding I might buy some stuff too! 

MS is not improving instead of all day I get it all night now lol but at least my house looks a lot tidier now but I am veeeery tired! I think I can feel my baby now, just had a glass of Fanta (my latest craving) and then I felt it again and it was definetely not wind I'm soooooo happy! :cloud9: always thought the second time won't be so special but it's just the same :cloud9: 

xxxxxxxxxxxx hope to chat soon!


----------



## -Linn-

I will send MrsTwilight a friend suggestion and ask her to add you now on facebook! CJ xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Sickness is still here CJ, with most of us!! :wacko:Lili you are more that a week into your pregnancy MORE THAN ME and STILL got MS??.................AAArgh xxxx:dohh: Fingers crossed yours ends soon hun xxx
I want to stay on this thread now..............more exciting to pretend i am in my second Tri!!! But i can't let the others down:nope:
However i love you all LOADS!!!!

Am totally still on :cloud9: today!! I love being pregnant, even if i feel like poo!! :yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Right going to sit on sofa and chill..............Hubby having a few drinks with mates tonight, so my chance to get an early night :thumbup:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooh E&L sooooooooooooo sorry just got your PM. I guess this thread is now up and running, so will be using this?? Sorry i didnt read it before!! Am useless xx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm by myself too Emma and also on :cloud9: being pregant is the most amazing... hehe love the name of your cafe on facebook by the way! xxxx:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah i love it xxxxx
I wish humans were pregnant for 5 months and not 9!!!! I want to meet my Bean xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I know me too but I remember I missed my bump when it was gone, I looooved those kicks... don't get me wrong it was fab when my DD was there but I still missed it :cloud9:


----------



## lili24

Im ok Missy :cloud9:

Mums been shopping and just dropped a load of baby stuff off. Ohhhhhhhhh :cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

aren't you lucky lili :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

9.30pm...........................I know it's boring but i am exhausted and am of to bed xxxx Night my lovely ladies :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Missy86

lili24 said:


> Im ok Missy :cloud9:
> 
> Mums been shopping and just dropped a load of baby stuff off. Ohhhhhhhhh :cloud9:


awww 

Just to let you all know my ms has stopped over the last couple of days :happydance:


----------



## lili24

Night Emma, I'm in bed too now! But don't know about going to sleep with this heartburn. 

I am Linn, first grandchild and all that though isn't it.. I'm gonna go to babies r us tomorrow :cloud9:

How's ur ankle? Xx


----------



## -Linn-

missy that gives me hope! 

got the most horrendous heartburn again and feeling soooo sick :sick:


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Night Emma, I'm in bed too now! But don't know about going to sleep with this heartburn.
> 
> I am Linn, first grandchild and all that though isn't it.. I'm gonna go to babies r us tomorrow :cloud9:
> 
> How's ur ankle? Xx

Ah Lili just missed your post! Makes two of us who are suffering with heartburn! But must say from morning til afternoon I now started feeling much better but awake all night lol 

yeah I know and my mum will still buy me loads too... but no clothes, they all know how picky I am and if I don't like it I won't put it on the baby and I really got so much already! 

Ankle is so much better, not perfect but loooaads better and I don't really care I am sooooo happy today! :cloud9: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## lili24

You're definitely in a good mood I'm loving all your bouncy smilies lol. I'm fussy too but my mum seems to know what I like so it's ok :) 

Yeah I'm so good during the day now, manage to work a bit and clean the house good and eat normally now, but at night I just wanna cry! Remember a few weeks ago though it was all day sickness and now it's just nights, so we are gettin better. But bring on the day it stops! I am really fed up of the taste of Rennie too, surely they can make those taste nicer!


----------



## lili24

I missed ur post Missy! Fab!! Hopefully mine is gonna stop very soon then. 
YeeeeHaaaaaaa xxx


----------



## -Linn-

hahaha yeah Rennie doesnt taste sooo nice.. in Germany I found some pineapple flavoured ones before but that was a different brand not Rennie! yeah it is better but I feel even more tired every day now.. I lied awake nearly all night last night! But it's true it's better I have been able to cook and clean :) 

I wanna eat now, but I must not my heartburn will get worse, I must not do it lol... cake is calling me though!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili just remembered I saw fruity rennie in Germany before and I found it here too https://www.rennie.co.uk/products/fruit.htm gotta buy that somewhere!


----------



## Missy86

I feel alot better really so its all good


----------



## aneageraussie

:cloud9: cant believe i am here in 2nd tri wooohooo!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello all June ladies!!!

Lili, it's the same for me, first grandchild on my side. My mother is soooooo excited!!! It is the 4th on DH's side, but his mom is still excited  Are you starting to eat more? I'm just getting bad heart-burn at night, which luckily doesn't interfere with meals...

I missed the gym this morning, slept poorly again last night. My hopes of the insomnia vanishing completely are fading :-( I will however go tomorrow!

Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Hey CJ! I'm kinda eating more, but I seem to have to force myself to eat. My heartburn comes at night too and also insomnia :( I was wide awake at 4am this morning and by 6:30 I was vomiting acid. Don't feel bad, I honestly could not go the gym after a night like that..! I hope tonight is a better night.

This is the 4th grandchild on OH's side too.. they are still excited but I think it is much more special for my parents xx


----------



## Trinity42

I woke to what I thought was horrible cramps but then i relized i had to pee really bad... :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

hey everybody just fell asleep on the couch now im feeling sooo bad lol... was also up half the night with heartburn! wait until later when your babies will get big ladies it will get much worse!


----------



## Mrs G

Here you all are!!!

Not stopping (yet) just popping in to say hi!

xx

PS do I have to wait til 13wks to be here officially???


----------



## -Linn-

I'm not 13 weeks yet! xxx


----------



## Mrs G

-Linn- said:


> I'm not 13 weeks yet! xxx

HHmmmmmmm, maybe after 12wk scan on Thurs..... x


----------



## lili24

Come on in Mrs G, pull up a seat! :)

I'm still in and out of both threads, but I like 2nd tri more :cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

it's much better Lili but I don't dare posting yet lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

Afternoon ladies!! I have 5 mins to just check in with you all. Had a really bad ms day today!! But sounds like i am not the only one xxxxx
Going to dash over to 1st Tri and see what is happening over there, then i am going to bath kids.........put them to bed and snuggle up on the sofa with my Hubby xxxx
Miss you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma hope you are feeling better today hun :) :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

hey made it here. im now 13 weeks +3 days. i was unsure if 2nd tri was the start or end of 13 weeks so i decided to come in the middle. so happy to be here x


----------



## -Linn-

congrats gash :) I made it to 13 weeks today too :happydance:


----------



## lili24

Wooop.. Ur tickers gonna change soon xxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Linn and Gash!!!! 13 weeks 
Linn, am going to the gym today, and when I return I'll take pictures  Some of the stuff isn't really exciting, just onesies and newborn hats, but I got a couple of cute outfits too. I had fun! Got myself a maternity dress and 6 tank tops too, all of which where 50% off... May even drop by again today :dohh:
What's with this? I feel nauseated this morning :growlmad:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Wooop.. Ur tickers gonna change soon xxxxx

Hey Lili! Just noticed mine did change :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

CJ can't wait to see the pix, you go for it getting maternity clothes and baby outifts :) I do think it's exciting. Once I got all mine out and washed which will be next year I will show pix too! I got so much maternity stuff though so definetely won't be buying anything, have been wearing mine since I was 8 weeks as the normal once just got too short and I like to cover my belly! 

How is everybody? I cleaned my kitchen all morning, the oven, cooker, windows... and now I'm getting it all dirty again with the biggest roast :) Hmmmmh in case anyone needs any cravings: roast chicken, roast potatoes, broccoli, cauliflower cheese, carrots, pork stuffing, yorkshire puddings and homemade gravy :) 

Poor you CJ I have not felt sick yet today, but I know I will it has been starting later and lasting all night recently! 

xxxxxx :hugs: to my lovely bump buddies and everybody else!


----------



## Trinity42

yay ill be 13 weeks in 2 days


----------



## Delilah

Hi everyone, just posting so I can keep track of you all until I can officially move into 2nd tri! Emma, when I had my scan on Thurs they brought me forward 2 days so my due date is now 14 June, please can you change for me?

Thanks xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi all, haven't forgotten to post the photos on FB, there aren't enough hours in a day! Have started taking the pictures but no time to finish tonight, Linn I promise they'll be up by tomorrow night for me... Sorry :-(
Hope everyone is well and had a great weekend!!!
Delilah, can't wait to have you here in second tri


----------



## -Linn-

dont worry about the pix CJ! 

I'm soooo tired today... got no energy for nothing! my weekend was a bit boring but it was ok, the weather has been so bad!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, how are you today?? 
I slept last night, hooray!! Lili, I hope your insomnia is improving!
Finished my wedding thank you notes over the weekend finally, good timing as we've already (!!!) started receiving baby gifts. Our friend is giving us a brand-new, not even used once, crib (cot)! I've included the picture. The good news is: the store still carries the entire line, so we will order the dresser and change table to go along! It's a gorgeous cherry wood.
Another bit of exciting news: we booked a 1 week holiday to the Dominican Republic as a babymoon! We're staying in an adult-only, 5 star resort. So excited! My best-friend since childhood, who was my man of honour at the wedding, is coming along, as well as his fiancée. 
Linn, I'll make up your photo album tonight, when I come home from the gym!
Hugs to everyone,
CJ
 



Attached Files:







Crib.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rox.bear

hey every 1 im due the 29th of may...cant wait and my second 20 week scan is on the 14th of january.... :) x x x


----------



## -Linn-

CJ that sounds fab with the holiday, when are you off! Like the cot but I must say I prefer all white stuff :) Can't wait to see your pictures :) xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey Linn, we leave December 27th and come back January 3rd! Hence my motivation to get to the gym more often, I'm fine with my bump growing but will work on minimizing the bum growing along!

I also like the white stuff, but all the furniture in our house is all gorgeous dark wood, hand-crafted in India, so we thought it best that baby's room match the rest of the theme. Had I been given a free white crib, I would have taken it without hesitation as well! She's hanging on to it until our renovation work is done, couldn't ask for more


----------



## lili24

Ooooh I like that CJ! How lovely for your friend to give you it :) the babymoon sounds nice! Lovely break after Xmas too! 

My insomnia is getting better, I slept okay the past 2 nights but the sickness is NOT getting better :( nor is the heartburn! 

I've got quite a lot of baby bits now, all neutral of course until we find out the sex. I've started to think, what if baby doesn't wanna reveal his gender at the scan, I will be so disappointed because I am so looking forward to it and I want to go on a major pink or blue shopping spree after it. :cloud9:

Been working today and cleaning, tired now! Gonna get a nice bath and chill out. 

Did the workmen come Linn? Xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah they came Lili and now the want lots of money for the stuff that needs doing which made me really depressed! but i will survive!


----------



## katyblot

Hi lovely ladies, 
how are we all feeling now?

Am so happy that i haven't actually been sick for over a week! Although still feel badly nauseous every now and again! But much improved! :thumbup:

How exciting is it to be moving to 2nd tri! It makes it feel like this is actually real and gonna happen! :happydance:

Well I'm 14 weeks today. :cloud9: Was actually put forward a day at my scan, so i'm now due 31st May. Am gonna be sticking around with you ladies tho, as this feels more like my home! Also, as its my first I have a feeling that its gonna be late. Pus my mum had to be induced for both me and my brother, so think this will def still be a june baby! 

Anyway, tried to post my scan pics, but had no success. Will maybe try from my home laptop, rather than from work, and see if that works! But I'm not very technical, so don't hold your breaths!

take care xxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

:wave: from first tri, will be over soon. x


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ i love the cot, we also have alotof Indian Jali wood in our house, which i love xxx
Lili & CJ i am glad you are sleeping better now.
Had a really crap 3 days of ms, i thought it was ment to get better!! Hmmm.

Anway am going to as usual have an earlly night as am exhausted xxx Will add extra's to list tomorrow as i can't concentrate to do it at the moment.

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

night night emma! 

my day was horrendous today.. not happy! 

my poor DD has woken up with a rash on her face, so I took her to the GP who made her cry then kept telling her off for crying which really made things better! he then said oh I can't look at her rash cause she cried her face went all red. And I was like WTF I can still see it! He then said it was eczema caused by the cold weather... WTF? I got eczema myself not had any for a while but I do know what it looks like!!! So I was like thining OMG so he prescribed some creams and if it doesn't get better for us to come back... of course we will have to come back cause hydrocortisone already made it worse which I thought I might, cause it will only work if it's needed! my poor little girl she already told me off for looking at her face :( I kept telling her she was still beautiful and she went "mummy no looking my face" :cry: so now I took pictures of it which I am considering to post on the internet as the GP was useless!! Sorry for the rant just had a bad day today! 

:hugs: to everyone! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Linn so sorry for the bad day you had :hugs: How is DD today?
Linn, Emma and Lili: I've posted a FB album for the baby outfits I bought over the weekend. I apologize, there is bad lighting and it's hard to see :-( I will use a different room the next time! I hope it worked, i.e. restricted access to you three, otherwise our secret is leaked! I've also posted my 13 week 3 day bump in the Petit Pois album, which is available for all my friends to see! And Linn, started an album called House and renos, in which I've posted our all new bedroom decor (purchased the weekend before last).
OK, off to bed I go, I am completely exhausted!
Hope everyone has good days tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you CJ! DD is not doing badly anyway I would just like to know what that rash on her face is... it now got worse over night! So I will take her back to the doctors on Thursday, I wanna take her to play groups but I'm a bit scared they will freak out if they see the rash... I mean it's only on her face nowhere else yet! Just wish those GPs were not so useless! My poor baby :cry:

I saw the pix so cute! I have had all my stuff delivered... ten boxes full of pink clothes and blankets, mini sheets and sleeping bags.. but I won't go through them yet, it will only make me more impatient!! 

Like your new bedding remember when you told me about it before :) 

:hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies xx
Linn i hope DD gets better hun..........could it be something called slapped cheek?? My sisters little ones both had it. It is common but you need to know as you are pregnant hun xx
https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Slapped-cheek-syndrome/Pages/Introduction.aspx

CJ loving the FB pics.....FAB xxx

Oh and 13 weeks today!!! YEEEEEEHAAAAA:happydance::happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Morning ladies xx
> Linn i hope DD gets better hun..........could it be something called slapped cheek?? My sisters little ones both had it. It is common but you need to know as you are pregnant hun xx
> https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Slapped-cheek-syndrome/Pages/Introduction.aspx
> 
> CJ loving the FB pics.....FAB xxx
> 
> Oh and 13 weeks today!!! YEEEEEEHAAAAA:happydance::happydance:

Thank you I know I told the doctor I was pregnant he just seemed p!ssed off cause she was crying was acting like that was outrageous! Then said it was eczema so I told him ok but I'm pregnant and need to know it's not anything else! He just laughed and said use the creams it will get better! :cry:

Congrats on 13 weeks hun xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Bloody doctors!! Mine is fantastic and adours children xx Seems like you have a unsympathetic idiot xxx
Am i in 2nd Tri officially now?? Or another week??


----------



## -Linn-

Just had a look Emma on google images her rash does not look like that slapped cheek thing cause it's spotty... she had cheeks like that slapped cheek rash last winter! I hope it's just an allergy OH said she put some cream on her face a few days ago which she found! But she had that cream on before with no issues. I'm so upset with that GP if he doesn't know what it is why doesn't he send us to see a dermatologist? 

Yeah now Emma! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

shall I show u the pix on facebook? maybe u saw this rash before,,, i can make a private folder!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah.........I am a qualified nurse. Not a dr but i have seen alot of slapped cheek xx


----------



## -Linn-

oh good I took pix yesterday and today... todays looks better in pix but it actually looks worse! am uploading them right now! be there in 2 minutes! thank u xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn, i don't think (don't take my word for it though) it is slap cheek hun xxxx
To be honest it looks like a viral rash, which can look nasty, but is harmless. I wouldn't say it is eczema either.
Wait until tomorrow hun and if it hasn't got better then take her to the dr again....A DIFFERENT ONE IF THERE IS ONE.

Has she had a bit of a cold?


----------



## -Linn-

yeah she had a runny nose! thats all, no cough no temp! I just took a couple more pix, I know its not eczema I had it really badly til I was a teenager! Is it harmful for me if its a viral rash? sorry u can write me on facebook if u like, comment on pix! thank u so much... tomorrrow im seeing my consultant and then thursday going again to see a lady doctor - so yes I can see a different one!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Nope not harmful to you hun xxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh good thanks and sorry everybody for all the spam on this thread!!


----------



## nickyg

Could you please change me to june 11th please, as my 12w scan changed my date. I don't have any digital pictures, but I have a DVD of it, but I can't put it online as it has too much private info on. Hopefully I'll pick out a picture from the 18w scan which is in Jan, and put that up, then I'll know if it is a boy or a girl too!! xx


----------



## lili24

Hi my dears :hugs: Ohhhh Linn I hope the rash gets better soon, poor baby! What a shitty doctor, I hope you get to see a better one. It doesn't sound like eczema at all! Give her a hug from me :hugs:

I'm just feeling the same as every other day lol, I am 14 weeks today though yay!! And Emma is 13 wooooooop! :cloud9:

CJ I love those pics, I really love the little vests-stripey one is my fave!! Pink pink pink! :) Oh and I love your baby girl names xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili thanks hun... the poor kid! At least she is too small to get upset about it, if it was my face I would be, but to me she is still beautiful. Yeah there is a nice lady doctor at the surgery which I will call and ask to see tomorrow :) 

Will see my consultant tomorrow, really hope I will get some extra scans scheduled for the end of my pregnancy :) But you never know the NHS are so tight lol 

Congrats on 14 weeks hun! I wanna be 20 weeks lol want my scan! Wanna know if I need to buy all new clothes which would be a shame considering how many clothes I got here already!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi!!!
Emma, congrats on 13 weeks!! You can officially join us now as you're done 13 weeks and starting week 14! I'm so excited to have all my bump sisters in second tri. I've missed being all together!!!

Lili, yay on 14 weeks!!!! Isn't the stripey vest cute?? I also like the polka dots  I filled an entire duffel bag with stuff, my mom is coming on Friday so I have to hide it all!

Linn, I agree with Emma, it does sound viral, especially given the runny nose. And even if it were slapped cheek (AKA parvovirus B19), it's mostly a problem if you're in first trimester as it can increase the risk of miscarriage, but you're in second tri so worse come to worse it shouldn't be an issue for you. I hope she feels better soon, poor love! And I'm sorry to hear what a goof the GP was...

Nicky, looking forward to seeing pics!!!

OK, better get dressed for work!
I'll catch up to you later :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

WOW Lili........14 weeks.........Yeah xx
CJ did i miss the baby names???


----------



## -Linn-

CJ thank you! I also love those vests.. all the stuff is very nice :) 

Well hope this stupid viral rash won't last forever then, poor baby! 

hahaha good luck at hiding the gender for so long now! xxx


----------



## Trinity42

I am offically in my 2nt tri :) I have to go to the doctor in 2 hours for my headaches. Also I have been cramping for the past 2 days which I have no clue what thats about... Im scared theres something wrong with my baby


----------



## lili24

Emma I seen them on a baby name thread :) 

Yeah the stripes and polka dots are my favorites.. So cute!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh i see xx


----------



## lili24

2 weeks today til I see my baby again :cloud9: wish time would go faster! 

My sickness really isn't getting better you know :shrug: I think it's getting worse :shrug:


----------



## emmadrumm77

NOOOOO LILY!!!! Me 2 xxx I can't stop retching all the time!! Is horrid xxx

2 weeks isn't long hun xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

poor Lili :hugs: mine got better, I only felt sick last night!!! Had heartburn when I went to sleep but it was ok! So I hope by 14 weeks it will be all gone and yours too! Had to deal with it for long enough... but at least we got healthy beans :) 

just eating a huge bowl of carte d'or vanilla hmmmmhhhhhh


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh no, sorry Lili and Emma about the MS persisting... I'm having bouts of it now and then, mostly in the evenings, but luckily not enough to start meds again or actually throw up.

Welcome Trinity to second tri! How exciting!

I forgot to mention I have my first appointment at 11:30AM (so 4:30PM your time) with my obsetrician. Excited! And I want to find out when my 18-19 week U/S will be! I'm in the Dominican Republic my 18th week, so I guess it'll go to week 19! I hope everything is OK...

Will check in afterwards! :hugs: to everyone.

Edit: Emma, here is my list!
1) Zoë
2) Mélodie
3) Anaïs
4) Emmanuelle
5) Madeline
6) Océane
7) Chloé


----------



## -Linn-

Ah I love all the French names CJ! I just found another great name on the net that I know OH will hate :cry: 

Just messaged you on facebook, was gonna go to sleep but feeling sooo sick suddenly! Maybe that was for posting above that it was better!!! Oh lucky you are getting your scan week 19 already! Are you gonna have anymore afterwards? I'm also off to see my consultant tomorrow at 2.30 pm. And then my midwife on the 18th :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No, the 18-20 week ultrasound is the last one (it's the anatomical one, to try and identify heart defects and other anomalies if there are some), unless you're deemed high risk. So this will be my last chance to see baby before she comes :-(

So sorry you're feeling sick too now! I have nausea too, empty tumm... Time for my apple!!


----------



## -Linn-

apple is not very filling would last me 5 minutes lol 

I can't say my tummy is empty lol, just had some carte d'or! 

my 20 week scan will also be my last one but hoping the consultant will decide I need more! I had private 4D scans with DD at 27 and 28 weeks, I can show you the film one day... got it on DVD if I ever have enough patience to put it on Facebook, might take ages to upload it as I don't have programme to shorten it a bit!


----------



## lili24

I <3 Melodie and Anais xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Which name did you find Linn?
Thanks Lili! Mélodie has been my chosen name for a baby girl since I was 15! Luckily, DH likes it, but he's not fond of Anaïs...


----------



## applelova911

Ok, I think it's about that time that I join you ladies. I was just waiting for my second scan to be OK and then I was going to join in. According to my last scan (yesterday) My duedate is 6/4/10. Congrats to all the June Babies Ladies!! I'm so excited to finally join you all!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

applelova911 said:


> Ok, I think it's about that time that I join you ladies. I was just waiting for my second scan to be OK and then I was going to join in. According to my last scan (yesterday) My duedate is 6/4/10. Congrats to all the June Babies Ladies!! I'm so excited to finally join you all!

Welcome! We're due very close, it's June 3rd/4th for me!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Welcome appleova911 and congratulations on the scan going well xxx
CJ i love Melodie as well but i only like it with that French accent. My hubby loves Melody, but just sounds wrong with a British accent xxx
My midwife apt is on 17th Dec and my scan (20wk) is 20th Jan, which will be my 2nd and last scan xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I agree I love lots of names but not if they are pronunced the english way! 

CJ will message you on Facebook with the name.. OH will hate it I know it!

Welcome and congrats applelova!!


----------



## applelova911

Thank you ladies. Doesn't it feel great to be in the second trimester? I know it's the longest but is less nervewrecking than the first. I have a DD that's 10 and 2 m/c in between, one being right before this pregnancy without having a cycle in between. Everything is looking ok and I'm sooo excited about this pregnancy now. Once again I heard the heartbeat and just started crying. I told the sonographer that's all I wanted to hear. Even if I couldnt see my little baby on the screen my day was complete. So early in my pregnancy and my little baby is already sucking his/her thumb. Amazing!! I'm on :cloud9: I'm trying to fix my ticker but for some reason my computer at work isn't allowing me to change it. Junebug we are very close in dates. I find out today from my mw to see if she wants to change my duedate based on the sonogram.


----------



## -Linn-

Applelova didnt they put the new date on your notes? They did on mine! Do you have a pic of your scan? xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

It is just the best feeling in the world seeing the scans xxx

Linn i want to know the name too!!! tell me tell me tell me xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

It is just the best feeling in the world seeing the scans xxx

Linn i want to know the name too!!! tell me tell me tell me xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I will send you a message on Facebook later with the names I like all of which OH hates! My baby will have no name lol ... any suggestion I would be very happy about. Every time I find one I like OH hates it, so unfair.. I want one that sounds nice with DDs name :)


----------



## -Linn-

By the way Emma I love both your DDs names :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

:happydance:Yeeeeeeeaaaaaah..............Go on..............xxxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## -Linn-

I feel sooo sick like I'm gonna die, it's not fair it was meant to get better and DD is just waking up, I will be back later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Ok before I go, cake for everybody, made it last night but now feeling too sick to have any :cry:
 



Attached Files:







PICT2119.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn!!!!! That is just not fair...............looks amazing xxx


----------



## -Linn-

sorry hun, can get you the recipy, it's very easy to make! apple cake :) I would give you the whole thing if you lived any nearer... but I really need to go wash dishes when OH gets home it's off to Asdas! will message you on FB later!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## applelova911

Linn - No date on my pics, very strange. The sonographer just took the scan pics. Went briefly through what she was doing, measuring the back of the neck etc. Then she wrote on a chart that will then be transferred to my mw and I will get all the real details tonight when I got for my appt. 

I will try and post some scan photos later, I'm at work and I'm waiting for my boss to leave so that I can scan them in the system. I haven't told my co-workers yet and we're a small office the walls have eyes here. :winkwink:

Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## -Linn-

oh yeah applelova better not to do it at work! I don't have a scanner just photographed my pic with my digital camera!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Linn that looks divine, I want the recipe too!
So, saw my obstetrician. He's decided that we'll go by my ovulation date since we know it, rather than by the baby's growth. That puts me back 4 days :-( Now, my official due date is June 7th, my 37th BIRTHDAY!!! I'll have to change my ticker and all the labels of photos on Facebook :-(
My next appointment is December 15th, he wants to see me before the holidays...
CJ


----------



## fi_broon

Hi Ladies,

I'm sneaking into the 2nd tri a bit early...I have a week to go yet.

I had my genetic counseling appointment yesterday. After a long discussion, I am getting the NT scan next monday and if they find a problem we'll do the CVS straight away.

I've started telling more people now. I made one of my employees cry today when I showed her my scan pic...nearly burst into tears myself. My OH has put our scan pic up on facebook so I thought what the heck and uploaded my scan pics....guess the world knows now :p

Hope all you levely ladies are doing well.

Fi


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey all!
14 weeks tomorrow! yay!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

fi_broon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm sneaking into the 2nd tri a bit early...I have a week to go yet.
> 
> I had my genetic counseling appointment yesterday. After a long discussion, I am getting the NT scan next monday and if they find a problem we'll do the CVS straight away.
> 
> I've started telling more people now. I made one of my employees cry today when I showed her my scan pic...nearly burst into tears myself. My OH has put our scan pic up on facebook so I thought what the heck and uploaded my scan pics....guess the world knows now :p
> 
> Hope all you levely ladies are doing well.
> 
> Fi


Yay Fi!!! Isn't it nice to allow yourself to get excited after several weeks worrying? I'm so happy you're feeling better about it all and that you have a plan in place :hugs: 

I've posted photos for only you, Lili, Linn and Emma to see on FB with my pink clothes purchases so far.

I was brought back 4 days today, so I'm only 13 weeks 1 day based on ovulation. Closer to your date!

CJ


----------



## applelova911

Ok ladies, i"m going to try adding the photos from my scan. Let's see if it works. :happydance:

Did it work??
 



Attached Files:







My pic 1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1









My pic 2.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1









My pic 3.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3









my pic 4.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG LOVE #3 and 4! Looks like baby is using your womb as a trampoline and having a party in there  So sweet!


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh Linn that looks divine, I want the recipe too!
> So, saw my obstetrician. He's decided that we'll go by my ovulation date since we know it, rather than by the baby's growth. That puts me back 4 days :-( Now, my official due date is June 7th, my 37th BIRTHDAY!!! I'll have to change my ticker and all the labels of photos on Facebook :-(
> My next appointment is December 15th, he wants to see me before the holidays...
> CJ

CJ I sent it to Emma, will forward the message to you, can you deal with grams? Or shall I convert into ounces? I'm useless with cups but my digital scales will do both grams and ounces... it's easy to make. I would say 15 minutes to prepare and then baking for 50 minutes! Do you have self raising flower? Sorry to ask but in France I couldnt find it with my friend when I was visiting her and where I come from they don't sell it either! Anyway I will send it to you now on Facebook. I make this in the evening while my dinner is cooking! Hmmmm it never lasts, second one I made since last week :)
had some quesedillas tonight thanks to you.. xxxxxxx 

shame they put you back but if you know when you ovulated! You know they grow in spurts anyway, at my first scan I was quite a few days behind and at my 12 week one only 1 day which was spot on for me as I ovulated a day late and they went by LMP!


----------



## -Linn-

fi_bronn congrats on going public, its nice isnt it? to get all the congrats from everybody! 

applelova your pix are so cute :cloud9: 

my baby was lying there all relaxed at the scan but my DD was a little acrobat too :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Linn, I think we posted exactly at the same moment, my computer glitched while loading up my response!
Yes, I can deal with grams, I have a kitchen scale (not digital though, but it'll do). I think I've seen self-rising flour in our store so I should be OK!
Thank you for sharing!
OK, off to my weight lifting class


----------



## applelova911

yayy it worked :happydance: I'm not so computer literate when it comes to adding stuff on here. Thanks Ladies. 

Linn - I didn't even notice that until now!! Thanks for pointing that out! :winkwink:


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hi Linn, I think we posted exactly at the same moment, my computer glitched while loading up my response!
> Yes, I can deal with grams, I have a kitchen scale (not digital though, but it'll do). I think I've seen self-rising flour in our store so I should be OK!
> Thank you for sharing!
> OK, off to my weight lifting class

hey no probs and if you cant get the self raising flour I can get the amount of baking soda you need to add to the plain flour, got it written down somewhere on the original recipe! I just didnt have any plain one day so it was fab with self raising so i copied the recipe down like that! here in the UK self raising seems more common in cakes!


----------



## -Linn-

applelova911 said:


> yayy it worked :happydance: I'm not so computer literate when it comes to adding stuff on here. Thanks Ladies.
> 
> Linn - I didn't even notice that until now!! Thanks for pointing that out! :winkwink:

wasnt it CJ who pointed it out? xxx


----------



## Trinity42

Im going in tomorrow evening for an ultrasound since I had some bleeding I was wondering whats the chance of being able to tell the gender of baby??


----------



## -Linn-

I think the chances are small they all look like boys at this stage and they wouldnt check for it really!


----------



## applelova911

i had mine yesterday at 13weeks 3 days and they weren't able to tell or maybe they didn't attempt to check. They just said that my next scan was in 6 weeks to determine the anatomy.


----------



## -Linn-

they might tell you the sex at the scan applelova. when i was pregnant with DD it was a policy at my hospital not to tell the sex but they have started doing this soon after I gave birth. So i can't wait to find out... otherwise I would go private! im much too curious!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh Linn that looks divine, I want the recipe too!
> So, saw my obstetrician. He's decided that we'll go by my ovulation date since we know it, rather than by the baby's growth. That puts me back 4 days :-( Now, my official due date is June 7th, my 37th BIRTHDAY!!! I'll have to change my ticker and all the labels of photos on Facebook :-(
> My next appointment is December 15th, he wants to see me before the holidays...
> CJ

Oooooh CJ you are 1 day infront of me now xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

applelova911 i love the scan pics xxx They are so cute!!!
Am going to make that cake today xx


----------



## Tara123006

I'm here!!!!!! :) How exciting!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooh when will my ticker change??


----------



## lili24

It changes at 13 weeks 3 days :) xxx


----------



## -Linn-

mine has changed today :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah xxxx

Trinity42 will be thinking of you tonight hun xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Ah Emma your ticker is depressing another 48 days? I know mine is still so long away too I hope I will feel the proper kicks by xmas :)


----------



## lili24

48 days is depressing but it has gone down a lot since she first put it on! So has mine :) I've been working lots :( Gotta get loads of pennies though to spoil my little monkey :cloud9:

What time is your appointment Linn? How is DDs rash?

Hope your scan goes well Trinty x


----------



## -Linn-

My appointment is at 2.30! I'm feeling sooo sick, I thought it was getting better :cry: 

DD is asleep her rash is still there but a little bit better :) 

I wish I didn't have to go there today, I'm sooo tired! 

Good for working, everything is sooo expensive, I won't need to buy much but it still seems like it's gonna cost a fortune! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Awwww I'm glad it's getting better :) Yeah it's really cold out too, I'm not going out today! Hope they let you have some more scans later in your pregnancy ;) xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah it is cold but putting the heating on makes me feel even more sick! Just got a warm jumper on! I hope so too, hope we will even discuss that today, will let you know how it went gotta get ready to go out now! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have probably missed you hun so i just text you!! Hope all goes well today for you Linn xx

1 and a half days before my ticker moves!!!! Yeah xxx

I feel a bit better today, still feel abit sick but seems better!! I hope this is me feeling better as the last 5 days have been awful xxx


----------



## applelova911

-Linn- said:


> applelova911 said:
> 
> 
> yayy it worked :happydance: I'm not so computer literate when it comes to adding stuff on here. Thanks Ladies.
> 
> Linn - I didn't even notice that until now!! Thanks for pointing that out! :winkwink:
> 
> wasnt it CJ who pointed it out? xxxClick to expand...

:dohh: Oh my... Sorry! Yes thanks CJ. I guess I was going back and forth I missed the names. I'm so sorry. please forgive me :blush:


----------



## lili24

Has anyone not got a bump yet? :( My belly is definitely growing but sooo slow. I've seen loads of 14/15 week bumps on here today and they are HUGE compared to mine! Where is my baby hiding :( I'm a size 8 - it's not like there's anywhere to hide!


----------



## Trinity42

Im so tired of it raining every time I get an ultrasound.... UGh


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, I don't have much of one either, but then again I'm only 13 weeks 2 days! Plus you're so tall, my work colleague who is your height didn't start showing until 16 weeks. It'll come soon!!! 

Linn, thinking of you for your consultant appointment!

My anatomy U/S is January 12th at 8:45, after I return from the DR. Seems so far away! And I'm excited, DH will be able to make it! Seeing OB again on December 15, just for a chat, since it's impossible to coordinate during the holidays and he know wants to see me once per month.

I feel better today, and my sleep is resuming it's normal pattern since I've started exercising! Definitely helps with the insomnia. I will try to run on our treadmill 10-15 minutes per day as a bare minimum.

No problem Apple, there are many of us commenting on this thread!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Has anyone not got a bump yet? :( My belly is definitely growing but sooo slow. I've seen loads of 14/15 week bumps on here today and they are HUGE compared to mine! Where is my baby hiding :( I'm a size 8 - it's not like there's anywhere to hide!

Forgot to mention I still fit in some of my size 0 stuff, and some of my size 2 stuff, so not going up very fast either!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ohh you girls make me smile smile smile!!:smug: I have er..........um..........NO BUMP yet!! Theres is a surprise...............NOT

Will probably get one at 8 months!!!

Oh well, will just have to glare at all your glorious bumps xxx

CJ i can definately see a bump on you now, that last one on FB is so noticable xxxx

Linn where are you???? How did the appointment go???


----------



## -Linn-

where am I? well I just texted you... the appointment went good somehow but I had to wait sooooo long! 

Got there at 2.20 was seen by midwife at 2.45 she wanted to feel for my uterus and said she wont listen for the heartbeat yet so she won't make me panic so I said oh please please do I won't worry! (hahaha I would have done) so she felt my uterus and said oh you are so slim I will try! That made me happy, I have been feeling so big as none of my normal clothes fit me anymore :) 
And she got it after one minute... was still quiet but lovely to hear! Blood pressure was perfect and then she told me all my blood test results were perfect I still got antibodies from all my vaccines no HIV no STIs... what a surprise lol! 

So then I was told to sit and wait for a few minutes to see the consultant and I had to wait another 1:45 hrs! Poor DD was getting really restless there but still a good girl bless her :) They had that waiting room heated to 30 degress it seemed , it made me so sleepy! 

Then I finally saw my consultant, she was lovely but basically said we can't tell from your notes what exactly went wrong other than the fact your placenta didn't wanna come out! So she said there is no reason for them to believe it will happen again and all we can do is wait... and then she asked me if I was concerned about anything so I told her yes I was concerned about being overdue for 16 days and having a small baby so she left to get a growth chart and said yes DD was small and you will have extra scans and then come back to see me at 30 weeks :) So I am happy! Now got a doppler ultrasound booked for 22 weeks and a growth scan for 30 weeks and then will possibly have more at 36 and 40 weeks but they will decide after my 30 week scan and consultation... in between all scans I will see my midwife! 

So I am happy but waiting there was horrible... but well worth it I guess! 

So my scans are 18th January, 29th January, 24th March... seems long but I'm so happy I will get to see my baby more often and hopefully have a pregnancy with no complications at all :) 

Sorry for writing loads about my day! xxx 

CJ I can see your little bump, mine is massive that Im feeling emberrased Im only 13 weeks. Will do pix tonight and add on Facebook :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn, i wrote that 5mins before you text me xxx
After reading your essay :haha:
Am glad that everything went well and i know how happy you will be with all the extra scans xx What a relief xx


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you hun... I'm just sooo tired after waiting all this time but happy I heard the heartbeat and they are looking after me :)


----------



## lili24

Oh fab fab fab! Yipeeeeeee for scans and hearing the HB! I love my doppler it's the best invention ever, I used it last night :cloud9: What kinda doppler did she have? 

God u waited ages, but pregnancy is all about being patient lol!

All I do is eat!


----------



## -Linn-

Yeah Lili it was horrible cause DD came with us, but we survived and she only tried to leave once :rofl: 

Sorry didn't check what doppler it was, was just lying there in anticipation :) I was so happy when she said I was so slim she would try! 

Unfortunetely I am not a very patient person, but I'm learning... DD is teaching me as well! 

So what are you eating hun? I am starving! Don't know what to have!


----------



## Moongirl

Hi Girls :wave:
 
I thought that (if you don't mind) i'll maybe pop in here from time to time - my due date is 30th May, so i guess it's quite possible that i'll actually have a june baby!! And it seemed like i was pretty much on my own in the May babies thread at the end of the 1st tri for ages - think it'd drive me nuts if i go overdue :haha:

So just thought i'd say 'hi' and see if that's ok with you all!
:hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Moongirls of course you can come and play with us!! Have put you on the list hun xxx
Linn i hate waiting as well but at least we all know how rubbish the NHS is with actually seeing people on time!! To them we are just numbers xx
OMG!!! I can not believe i have not used my doppler for over a week!! I must have been feeling crap xxxx Will use it tonight xxxx


----------



## lili24

Just having a cheese sandwich with salad cream, got cottage pie for tea when my O$ gets home :shrug: I'm baffled by this sickness, thought it would be long gone by now!

I'm still working now but gonna get in the bath soon :) Every night I've been drinking one pint of milk with strawberry nesquick and it helps me go to sleep by settling the heartburn a bit. Have u tried it? 

Emma did u make the cake xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Noooooooooooo!! Am useless xx Going to make 2 tomorrow though xxx 1 for family and 1 for DD school fair on Fri xxxxx


----------



## Moongirl

Aww thanks Emma! it's good to be near the start of a list for a change :winkwink:

Lili - i've had cravings for cottage/shepherds pie for weeks now,but i really don't like mince beef or lamb :dohh: it's driving me nuts :haha: have to say i like the idea of strawberry milk, might need to get me some of that nesquick stuff.

Right, all this talk about food is making me hungry so i'm off to rumage for something!

Nice to meet you all!

:hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili i must have missed that!! I am having cottage pie as well tonight xxx


----------



## lili24

Get some Moongirl! I hate milk on it's own but it's soooo nice with the nesquik powder. 

I am really sleepy! Zzzzz!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Me 2 hun xxx:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

I have 50mins left with my beautiful girls before they go to bed, am so tempted to follow them x


----------



## -Linn-

Lili just got myself a sandwich now too with egg and cheese :) 

Emma what cakes are you making hun? 

hmmmh cottage pie sounds good! Having chicken and vegetable stir fry with noodles tonight... but will make a cottage pie soon too! 

Looove nesquik Lili but chocolate and banana for me, DD has the strawberry one!


----------



## Delilah

Hi everyone, glad your appt went well Linn, you get to have more scans :happydance: :happydance: 

Loving the combo of cheese and salad cream might have to make one of those soon! I cant stop eating rubbish, so far only ate 2 of my advent calendar chocs but the evening is very young.... noooooooooo!!!!!

Cant wait to join you all over here - only 2 pages on the first tri thread since yesterday and normally I cant keep up with the posts lol.

Only 4 days before I get into 2nd tri, so excited!!!!!

Mx


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey all.
Yet again you are all talking about food!!! 
Well I am 14 weeks today, I just dont know where the time has gone. It is so exciting. We had the 12 week scan on 23rd Nov, and now the 2nd is coming up fast - 6th January, so as soon as christmas is over it'll be here and Ill be half way through! CRAZY!
So how is everyone getting on? I have been so busy, I just haven't had chance to get on here.
xxx


----------



## angelbaby999

Ahhhh! I have just noticed that I am on box number four! Yay! x


----------



## -Linn-

hi angelbaby... glad your scan went well, I still have to wait til 18th of January but at least it's not my last scan :)


----------



## lili24

Feel sick sick sick!! Ahhhhhhh! 

Not long for you to come over now Delilah :)

I go in the 1st tri section less and less each day now it seems..

Had loadsa shooting pains today/tonight... hope it's my bump growing lol.


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey Linn, so I am guessing that must be your second scan in Jan.... It is all so exciting! I just still can't believe there is a little person in there again! How amazing are we ladies?!!
Lili, how on earth did you manage to get your gender scan so soon - you should see the jealousy, it is just oozing out of me right now!! 
Ooh all this baby talk makes me want to shop!! he he!
x


----------



## -Linn-

angelbaby its my 3rd scan in january! you can see in my sig... I had a private one at 9 weeks, 12 week scan last week and 20 week scan in January. and found out today that I will also have a 22 week and a 30 week scan :) 

Lili poor you, I feel the same sick sick sick... every time I eat I still get this stupid saliva in my mouth and then I soon start feeling sick! gotta go and make dinner now, OH just got home.. hope I will bring some down!


----------



## lili24

It's very amazing angel! I love being pregnant so much! I would love it lots more without the sickness though :lol:

I've got a gender scan at 16 weeks at a private 4D scan place.. I am so excited, I couldn't wait til 20 weeks so I had to book it, impatient I know lol :) I did a little bit of shopping already, but the real shopping will begin once we know the gender! Excited!!

Just finished working and going for a radox bath, definitely deserve it lol x


----------



## -Linn-

enjoy your bath hun :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Just noticed I moved down a box on my ticker due to re-dating :-(

Emma, can you put me for June 7th instead of the 4th? Sorry...

Crazy day at work... Will try to write more tonight!


----------



## sdgerrard

hi ladies just popping in from first tri, just wanted to say to -Linn- thank you so much for letting me know about ur appointment, (tried to pm u but inbox too full) hope that they do something similar with me as lewis (my son) was small aswell as we discussed before, just hope i dont get fobbed off when i see my midwife on 21st, great that they are giving you extra scans to check babys size! will they decide more on induction (if needed) at your 30 week appointment? to me it sounds as though they are doing a good job at the min! are you happy with how everything went? hope everyones feeling ok wont be too long untill i can join u hopefully!! x


----------



## -Linn-

sdgerrard, yes they will decide later on about the induction in case I will not go into labour, but I know my local hospital people do get send away to be induced later when it's too busy but in that case I will have extra scans and CTGs. I made that clear that I was worried about baby being fine primarily which is why I am getting those scans. Apparently DD was on 5th centile and it was enough to get the scans! I might even get more after 30 weeks but that entirely depends on babies size! 

Oh no CJ not good about the ticker but tomorrow it will be up there again hun :) Hope work will be over fast for you xxxxxxx 

I just had to throw up my entire dinner and feeling so sick but still on :cloud9: after hearing my baby today :)


----------



## -Linn-

my bump today at 13w+3d
 



Attached Files:







PICT2141.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## E&L's mummy

just stalking for a little bit.....(12 weeks tomorrow for me!!) 
not 100% as im only scanning cos im shattered but hope you are all well.xxx

wow linn thats a bump! at least you look pregnant unlike me who just looks fatter. cant wait till the top of bump gets past my waistband and looks like a bump.

catch you all laters xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

thank you E&Ls mummy I do look pregnant lol people are amazed when they ask when are you due and I say in June, already thought everybody was too polite to comment on my bump tonight! xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh sorry hun i wasnt being nasty. i never get a bump till i get nearer my waistband and early bumps fascinate me cos ive never had one....got get me wrong i get huge but not early one. DD2 measure 6 weeks ahead at one point... will try and dig out a photo of me at my biggest for you to see tomorrow.

again sorry if i upset you, i wasnt meaning too hun honest. xxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

no you didnt upset me at all hun :) just wondering how my bump could get so big, i normally dont show my bare bump but i thought in case someone will think I hid a pillow underneath my top! Loooove having a big bump, but this time it did get big fast! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG that is a bump Linn, good job!
I think people are just thinking I'm gaining weight at this point :blush:
I'm exhausted from work today, plus I went to the gym 3 days in a row so I'm taking tonight off!
I'm STARVING, making salad with feta and salmon now.
Another crazy day planned at work tomorrow... And then my mom arrives on Friday: that woman has so much energy you'd never guess she's in her 60s! Hopefully I'll be able to keep up


----------



## Trinity42

Just got back from my ultrasound, everything measured perfict... the tech kept saying he but were not 100% sure he had the hiccups and was a little wiggly worm... Ill post the pic as soon as I get a min. hubby took a pic on his phone and im waiting on it to be sent via email.... im so excited...heartrate was 158 also since my husbands children have heart problems the dr said she was going to refer me to a Perinatologist just to be on the safe side


----------



## lili24

Yay Trinity! Glad it went well :)

Linn omg.... Put that away before I go green with envy!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Great news Trinity, can't wait to see pics!

I know eh Lili? I'm also jealous of Linn's beautiful bump. Emma, can't believe it's your 3rd and you're still immune to bump formation! :hugs:


----------



## nickyg

Good morning everyone. Symptoms really seem to have cleared ready for 2nd tri. Slept through two nights in a row, though only for about 6-7 hours. Hopefully as I'm feeling better I'll start exercising again and then sleep for a full 8. 

Getting lots of work done. I run my own business, so I figure the more I do before the baby the longer I can have for maternity leave.


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you CJ, I don't know how my bump got that big like overnight last week! But at least people can tell I am pregnant now, I like that :) 
Ah I bet you can't wait for your mum to arrive... I don't know when I can see mine again :(

Sorry Lili, I am sure you will get a lovely bump soon too... you are slim too so should start to get one soon. My belly and muscles were all already stretched from DD though! With her it was one month later that I looked like that. 

I just had to throw up again and afterwards I felt something like flutters... I hope it was, but wouldnt be surprised, baby must have got shaken! 

Yay trinity for the positive scan. 

Good to hear Nicky that the symptoms are gone, so I can still hope mine will do soon too :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Right guys i just want you to comment!! Could you *all* do me a favour?? Please go to page 19 and check out Linn's bump!!
Everyone done that???
Right could you now look at this below (compared to Linn's 3month bump) is it the same size or smaller??
Linn right now if you were here i would either kiss you or run away with pure jealousy!! I love it xxxx



I was 40+2 weeks!! And pushing it out with my arms behind me!! NOT FAIR!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma yours goes up much higher than mine does but other than that mine is not really smaller! I am :rofl: :rofl: you are funny! Mine went big like that over night :) I better don't show my 40 week bump on here lol... much too big!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

No!!! or i may consider leaving for good!!! Maybe a fairy will visit me in the night and sprinkle fairy powder on my tummy and make it grow!!!

Love ya xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hello ladies! Long time no see. :blush:

Took a bit of a break from BNB, all the sad threads were really starting to effect me and needed to take myself away from that for a while.

Hope everyone is OK, I see a lot of familiar faces.

Congratulations on graduating to 2nd tri. :flower:


----------



## Kailm

Hey all, sorry I have been absent for a while. We have been moving house, all done now apart from a few boxes still to unpack. I Hope everyone is well, I haven't had a chance to read the previous posts yet - we have no braodband at home yet not til the 10th of December, but am sneaking in during my luch break at work! Linn I did just see from your sig that you've had your scan. I had my resluts from THe Nt and bloods and low risk, so pleased with that, next scan 15th January I can't wait! It's weird thinking we're in the 2nd Tri now, but definately pleased about it!


----------



## lili24

Hello Ria!! :hugs:

Emma I love your bump though, it's not big but its sooo cute and compact!! I think mine will just go like that.. lol. I think it's the same size as Linns now!!

xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Love ya too Emma.. dont worry cant get the pic up I can't find the cd with them on! On a bright note, you didn't still have a bump after the birth, I did!!!

Nice to see you Ria_Rose! How did your consultant appointment go? I had mine yesterday and all went well :) 

Kailm yeah had my scan it was faaab if you wanna see the pix I have to add you on Facebook. Also got a low risk from the test results, less than 1 in 10000! 
My next scan is on 18th January, and found out yesterday I will also have a 22 week and 30 week scan so all is well here! xxx


----------



## Delilah

I love both your bumps Linn and Emma I just look fat right now lol - maybe in a few weeks I might look like I'm carrying a baby too!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Delilah said:


> I love both your bumps Linn and Emma I just look fat right now lol - maybe in a few weeks I might look like I'm carrying a baby too!!

Delilah..........I have no bump either!! That picture was of me at 40+ weeks with my first dd. Was just funny as i look the same as Linn in it xxxx

I really want a BIG FAT TUMMY!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma you are too toned... should exercise less then lol! Just kidding! I'm keeping my fingers crossed you will get one this time, 3rd time lucky :) xxxxx

So what cakes are you making hun?


----------



## emmadrumm77

The one you gave me the other day xx
Mmmmmmmm xx


----------



## lili24

Yummy :) 

Just took a little break from working and used my doppler.. oh I love it. You still using yours Emma? :cloud9:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yes, i used it for the first time in over a week last night xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> The one you gave me the other day xx
> Mmmmmmmm xx

oh lovely, let me know how it was, gotta make another later.. 8 slices dont last long lol


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Yummy :)
> 
> Just took a little break from working and used my doppler.. oh I love it. You still using yours Emma? :cloud9:

ah Lili thats fab can you record it? I wanna hear! Do you want the recipy too? Or shall I send you a ready made cake? xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I'm not sure how to record mine!! The bit that comes with it doesn't fit on my phone!!


----------



## Moongirl

mmmm cake!! everytime i come onto this thread i end up going and eating more :haha: Last night i was at costco and couldn't resist buying a sticky toffee loaf cake.... yum yum yum! :happydance: Should really make the effort to at least bake my own if i'm gonna justify eating it all :haha:

hope you're all having a good day! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> I'm not sure how to record mine!! The bit that comes with it doesn't fit on my phone!!

you could film it with your mobile if you are quiet it will get the tone too!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah moon girl thats the danger when you come on here! im well thanks xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> yeah moon girl thats the danger when you come on here! im well thanks xxx

Won't be able to hear it, as it is on head phones and not sure would be loud enough!! Will thave a think x


----------



## -Linn-

I understand now didnt realise it was on headphones! But Lili should be able to do it with the Hi bebe one!


----------



## Delilah

OMG Emma that is amazing and so cute for a full term bump!!!! I would never be that lucky I am a size 12/14 at the minute and really hope I dont totally balloon all over - dont mind a huge bump cos that's all baby lol xx


----------



## Delilah

p.s. just ordered an angelsounds doppler from Amazon couldnt resist!


----------



## lili24

Delilah you'll love it! :) 

I could record off mine, it has a socket to hook up to your computer I think? Sometimes I can only hear the HB faint though and some days really loud!! 

I don't think I could bake that fab cake Linn it just wouldn't work out lol! I'm not the most talented at baking!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Delilah you'll love it! :)
> 
> I could record off mine, it has a socket to hook up to your computer I think? Sometimes I can only hear the HB faint though and some days really loud!!
> 
> I don't think I could bake that fab cake Linn it just wouldn't work out lol! I'm not the most talented at baking!

hun it's fool proof! it takes 15-20 minutes to prepare and then 50 minutes to bake! was the first thing I ever tried and it worked immidiately! I only started cooking and baking properly when I went on mat leave with DD before that I working much too much and only had ready meals or ate out!!! 

I will forward you the message I sent Emma with the recipy, I did describe it all in detail so you can see for yourself if you dare making it! Will add the pic again as well! 

Would love to hear your babies heartbeat! xxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all!

Not quite venturing over here yet but just wanted to let you know had 12 wk scan today and everything was fine.



Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## -Linn-

MrsG thats fantastic news, but I knew it was going to be! Lovely picture :cloud9: xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mrs G, i love the picture!! What is that by it's nose??? Could be an arm, just can't see it properly xx
Delilah, i know it was a rediculously small bump!! She was 7lb 11oz, so not tiny!! I was a size 10 then xx Am more like a 12 now, but still desperatly want a huge bump xxxx I also have the angel sound doppler..........it is fab xx
Lili, i have a lead that i can plug into the computer to record the doppler, just don't know what programme to use??

GIRLS............The cakes are Fantastic!!!! We have already cut into 1 of them and the other i had to take into the school for the fair tomorrow!! I am going to make another one for the weekend. Thanks Linn xx
Anyone got a good Banana cake recipe???? I have loads that are going to turn if i don't eat them soon!! Have already made some banana bread xx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh lovely Emma, I am glad you like the recipy! Was just gonna ask how it came out... I just had one come out of the oven too. Cause they never last long... I bet even less in your house cause you got 2 kids. OH always has to have a slice to work as well. 

CJ has a fab banana cake recipy, she posted it on the other June thread but I really 
don't know what page it was on hun! Maybe PM her for the recipy again. I copied it down too... can get it out for you! 

Ahhhh I'm suddenly getting all these spots on my face, not amused but used to it from DD only thought I wasn't getting any this time! 

Gotta hoover now and then prepare dinner, sausages again for us tonight with mash and broccoli and cauliflower cheese :) Anyone got any ideas for tomorrow for me? Got all sorts of veg in the fridge and meat in the freezer!


----------



## -Linn-

by the way Emma banana milkshakes are fab too, put them in a jug with milk and a couple of spoons of nesquik chocolate and then blend! hmmmmmhhhh DD loves this and me too :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Somethings to chuck veg into.............hmmmmmmmmmmm
Cottage pie? or shepherds pie?
Curry?
Stew?

Blast........am hungry now!!


----------



## Delilah

I've missed the recipes - what are they please you are all making me very hungry!!!! 

I have been making smoothies with a bag of frozen fruit I have in the house, I just do a batch of this with skimmed milk they are good.

I have a meeting 6pm to 7.30pm so wont be able to eat until later, hope my hubby makes a start on something before I get home!


----------



## Ria_Rose

> Nice to see you Ria_Rose! How did your consultant appointment go? I had mine yesterday and all went well

Ours went as expected, can't tell anything for sure till LO is born but having an extra scan at 32 weeks to have a closer look at the kidneys. Glad yours went well.

Loving my doppler too (angelsounds), found the HB at 10 weeks, and then it kept hiding, lol, the consultant listened on her doppler too and was surprised to hear it straightway, nice strong beats. I counted myself and think its about 160 beats a min.

Mrs_G - lovely scan pic. Can't believe my next one is 5 weeks away! Will be nice to see a baby and not a jellybaby.


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmh Emma will make a chicken curry tomorrow with rice and nan bread, took the chicken out of the freezer now! Any veg I won't eat will be used for the roast on sunday, just meant I could make nearly anything cause I got lots of different ingredients here :) 

What are you having tonight? It's just me and DD here as OH is working til 8 so he has to warm up whatever we leave him :) 

Delila I will send you the recipe on Facebook, you didn't miss it it's for an apple cake and I sent it via Facebook before!! 

Ria at least you are having an extra scan, I'm getting extra ones too :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooooooh 160!!! That must be a girly then??? Are you finding out what you are having Ria???
Delilah, i know they are fantastic!! I found the HB around 10+4 i think?? But the Bean is wriggling around so much that when i do it now, i can only hear it for 3 seconds at a time as it just wriggles away!!


----------



## -Linn-

Ah Emma I have a very relaxed bean lol... it holds still for the doppler and scan :) I'm not so sad I didn't buy one now! Heard it yesterday and in 2 weeks I'm seeing my midwife and then I will hopefully soon feel it after that and then I got my scans to look forward to, but it's fab to have I'm sure!


----------



## lili24

Emma I don't know which programme to use either but I will have a look and let you know! 

Just finished working and got your message Linn thank you! Sounds pretty straightforward! :)

Mrs G I'm thrilled for you :) xx


----------



## -Linn-

You see Lili I told you, unless you can't read you will be able to make it... Emma said it's fab too :) Let me know if you try it! Glad you are done working... isn't it nice to be off? 

Hmmmh Lili could you maybe record it with your mobile phone? Make a video? or Voice recorder on there?


----------



## Gizmo

Hiya! I popped in a while back to say hi and then disapeared lol...... I just stopped stuffing myself yesterday due to C and G and now im on a wheetabix Morning noon and night to see if I can regualte lol!! Wrong time to pop back in when your all talking curry and shepherd pie and yum!!! now im hungry :(

Did any of you have luck with the cheap dopplers? I have been trying to get a heartbeat forever and its driving me nuts


----------



## lili24

Good idea, could do a video, or I have voice recorder!

Yeh it's lovely to be off, gonna get a bath now. Does anyone wanna make me spaghetti bolognese for tea because I really feel like it but I can't be bothered?

I need a chef :( and a cleaner :( x


----------



## lili24

Hey Gizmo.. Which one do you have, is it Angelsounds? I have a more expensive one and I can only really find baby when I have a full bladder, I mean BURSTING! Did you try that? Baby is really still quite low down, tilt down towards your pelvic bone, and just move a tiny tiny bit each time until you hear it... it might be really faint at first. Took me a while to get used to it xx


----------



## Gizmo

Thks Lili! I have angelsounds..... and my bulldogs ran off with the headphones so they have no foam on them anymore!!! My DH will not let me rent a 'real' doppler as he thinks it will cause unnecessary stress (which im already uner not hearing it lol) 
I will try what you said though... I can hear my heart really clear oh and indigestion right now :blush:


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Good idea, could do a video, or I have voice recorder!
> 
> Yeh it's lovely to be off, gonna get a bath now. Does anyone wanna make me spaghetti bolognese for tea because I really feel like it but I can't be bothered?
> 
> I need a chef :( and a cleaner :( x

ah lili I would love to make a spag bol for you, got everything here and got a lovely recipe for spag bol with carrots and courgettes in the sauce! but i think it's too far for you to drive :cry: hope we can meet next year with our babies, I would looove that! xxxxx

ah record it with your phone then u can send it to me :cloud9:

enjoy the bath my dear :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Gizmo i have the angel sounds one and i heard the hb first time at 10+4 weeks. I love it and find it easy to use xxx Used it today and didn't take long to hear it chuffing away, however the little bean is a wriggler, so moves away from it quickly xx!! 
Mmmmmmmmmmmm spag bol xx


----------



## Gizmo

Uggg im thinking it must be all the other noises in my tummy shadowing it .... anyone feeling movement? I thought i did but im thinking its gas now .... Im a bit paranoid because I dont feel pregnant lol


----------



## -Linn-

I felt a flutter this morning after I was sick lol... my poor baby got shaken awake! Did you have a scan yet hun? At the moment I wish I didn't pregnant, have been feeling sooo sick! 

Hmmmmhh I can smell the dinner now :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Every now and again i think i feel a flutter xx
For the first time in 6 weeks i feel ok..............Bet it will change tonight!!


----------



## Gizmo

I have had 5 US lol! I knowwww im a nut.... last one was 2 weeks ago and I go for a 3D on Dec12 to see the gender :D What time is it there? Dinner?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah nearly 7pm xx


----------



## -Linn-

you're not mad for having 5 US but in that case don't panic please! 

hmmmhh dinner was delicious, now I'm just waiting for the nausea to come back, the only time I ever feel good is while I'm eating! Emma maybe thats it for you now hun and your MS disappears :) 

Just sitting down now for 5 minutes, then off to sort out the dishes and have a bath :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooh i hope so xx
Enjoy your bath hun xx


----------



## -Linn-

I did enjoy it hun... so much that I'm only back now :) Still had a tea party with DD afterwards though :)


----------



## lili24

Oh Gizmo I got another tip for you too. I found that with my doppler it is much harder to hear things during the day and at night, I read it's because there are so many noises with your digestive system working. So I found the best and easiest time is first thing when you wake up, that's the only time I really listen because I know the HB will be easy to find. 

Hope u find it! Xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili you're such a pro :)


----------



## lili24

Well Linn you know what I was like that first night I couldn't even get my own heartbeat could I lol.. Practice makes perfect :lol: xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah... it's nice you can help her.. if I had a doppler I would be glad you already know it how it works :) 

I can't stop eating lol... had my dinner, then I just had a quesedilla and now seriously wondering what I could have next. Made that cake but don't facny anything sweet right now!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Loll more quesadillas Linn? ;-)
I had a huge lunch, I'm now off to the gym after my day off yesterday!
Oh geez, mom will be here tomorrow night, I'm so excited for our weekend together but exhausted thinking about everything we'll be doing!!!


----------



## lili24

Hi CJ!

I'm not hungry I have heartburn so bad and my OH is not home with the milk yet! He is so slow!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Lili! Oh no, more heartburn?? I'm noticing it more and more when I'm about to head to bed, is that the same for you?


----------



## -Linn-

yeah CJ more... still had some sour cream and dips left so I thought I might use them before they go to waste.. would be such a shame :rofl: seriously considering wether I need another one now as well :) 

Enjoy the time with your mum, I'm sure it will be lovely! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

poor Lili hope he will hurry up! I get it every night, which is why I should stop eating but I can't :rofl: I think it's starting again with the permanent hunger :haha:


----------



## Trinity42

As promised my baby duck at 13 weeks
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/baby13weeks.jpg


----------



## Blessed1

May I be added to the list? I am due June 3rd!! :)


----------



## -Linn-

Lovely pic trinity :)


----------



## lili24

Fab pic! :cloud9:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Love the pic Trinity hun xxxx
Hello blessed, lovely you could join us xx


----------



## -Linn-

Hello :) 

Is nobody here today? I went to play group this morning, and now it's cleaning, cleaning, cleaning and making lunch! How is everybody? I'm feeling sick, no news here! 

:hugs: and :kiss: to everybody


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm here! Getting ready for work: my train into the city is at 8:01, and the one coming back is at 4:53PM or 5:10PM...
So excited, my mom is coming tonight!!!
Linn, so sorry you still feel sick :-(
Hi to everyone else, awesome pic Trinity and welcome Blessed!


----------



## Moongirl

Hiya! I'm here! :wave:

but not for long... am just about to leave to visit my grandad for the weekend - it's his 99th birthday. Can't wait!! we're having a big family lunch tomorrow to celebrate so it'll be lovely to catch up with everyone (i've not seen most of them since i found out i was pregnant, we live quite far apart).

Yay for the weekend :happydance:

hope you all have a good time!
:hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I am here.............well more in body than mind!! Feel odd today, not sure why just feel a bit vacant!! Must just be because i am tired!! Not had a lie in (past 7.30am) for over 3yrs!! Feel like i could sleep for a week xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I know what you mean I didnt have a lie in for ages either.. since before DD was born! Feeling really sick and tired today :( 

CJ hope you will have a lovely time with your mum! xxx


----------



## lili24

I am so sick today so I haven't been on :-( trying to work but I can't focus feeling like this. Need a break from the nausea asap :shrug:


----------



## -Linn-

bless you, hope it will be over at 16 weeks then... midwife said to me sometimes it gets really bad at 12 weeks and then lasts til 16 weeks! I can't get up from the couch today either :(


----------



## lili24

Yeah my Doctor told me 16 weeks.. Grr! Why are some days so much worse than others.. I think it's never gonna stop :( 

I just want to go to sleep x


----------



## -Linn-

I know it's not funny anymore I am also feeling sooo sick... gotta get up and make dinner soon, can someone send me some motivation? I just switched off the central heating to wake me up a bit lol


----------



## Gizmo

LOl Thanks lilli!! I shall try that.... tried again yesterday and nada.... You all disapeared last night.. I keep forgetting you all go to be 5 hours before me lol!! Sorry your feeling sick!! I havnt had any MS with this pregnancy but I remember it from my 2 girls and it was not nice :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooooooooooooh my ticker has changed :happydance::happydance:

Girls i felt fine yesterday......all day!! Today is soooooooo awful :cry:

Must decide what to eat later???


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I feel awful too I can't believe it's not getting any better! 

I'm still making a curry but I can't get up from the couch...

Congrats on your ticker moving up, you're in your 4th month now :) 

Gizmo yea we all went to sleep last night! CJ on here she is also from Canada... she might be on longer! I'm so jealous wish I didn't have any MS I also still feel extremely tired!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn............Me 2!! I literally am exhausted today! Just got back from DD's christmas fair and now just want to curl up in a ball and sleep!!

I am having a curry tomorrow, but not sure what to have tonight?? We have some cold cooked chicken in the fridge.................Hmmmmmmmm???


----------



## -Linn-

got no idea sorry hun... im useless today! I even switched off the central heating but still feeling sooo tired! I couldnt have even gone to a fair this afternoon :) Did they like the cake?


----------



## Mrs G

emmadrumm77 said:


> Mrs G, i love the picture!! What is that by it's nose??? Could be an arm, just can't see it properly xx

There is one arm one side and the little dots are the fingers of the other hand. xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Gizmo said:


> LOl Thanks lilli!! I shall try that.... tried again yesterday and nada.... You all disapeared last night.. I keep forgetting you all go to be 5 hours before me lol!! Sorry your feeling sick!! I havnt had any MS with this pregnancy but I remember it from my 2 girls and it was not nice :(

Hi there, I'm in Toronto, but originally from Ottawa (where all my family except my dad still live!). I'm on here at night when it's really quiet too


----------



## lili24

I've been vomiting like the exorcist all day :shrug: Bad day!

Emma I can't help either, I am not cooking I am getting my OH to bring me a big mac :shrug:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooh maybe i should do that!! Don't fancy a big mac though, but maybe a chicken kebab?
Mrs G..................ooooh i see, it was quite a dark pic, looked like pinoccio :happydance::happydance: and i can't spell that either!!

Lili.............Oh you poor thing!! Sending my lovely bump sister a big :hugs:

CJ you must be soooooooooo excited about seeing your mum?? Have a fab weekend babe xx


----------



## -Linn-

Poor Lili hope the bigmac will make you feel better! xxx


----------



## lili24

It's because I have felt like a cheese and bacon burger from Burger King for days, but there isn't one for miles around here! So I am hoping a big mac might cheer me up.. ha.

One good thing is I have started to put some weight back on :) I hope I don't go really sick every day again and loose it all :(


----------



## nickyg

So glad I'm feeling better at the moment. Have had a great week of work, and managed a spin class last night. First pregnancy yoga class on Monday. Have a great weekend everybody.


----------



## -Linn-

I hope so too Lili... I am finally feeling better! When OH came home and took DD upstairs I had a little cry and feel much better since then... not so tired and sick anymore :) I just had some of that delicious apple cake and some sprite and been looking at some baby items online. Now decided what crib I'm getting and will also get a moses basket. But not getting that one I showed you before now! 

Nicky you too have a great weekend xxx


----------



## lili24

Oh you will have to show me the one you're getting! Yay!! 

Going off now to bed feeling sorry for myself. :-( xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

bless you i have had a good half an hour of feeling sorry for myself, it did make me feel better! will show you on facebook soon hun xxxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jewels23

June 7th - jewels23


----------



## poppykat

Had a midwives appointment yesterday and realised I have got my dates slightly muddled up, :wacko: I am 3 days further along than I thought so I am now due on 31st May so will move over to the May thread. I am sure I will be late though and end up having a June baby anyway!

Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Good morning everyone! 

How are you all doing? I am a bit better today but soooo tired! Hope I will get some enegery soon my house needs sorting and I want to take my DD to the park... the sun is shining outside, no doubt it's probably freezing but looks like a nice day! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Been messaging with Lili all day, but where is everybody else? 

Just made some biscuits with my DD, help yourselves... guess which one my OH decorated :haha: ??
dont wanna know what he comes up with next he is currently doing all the other ones that just came out of the oven :)
 



Attached Files:







PICT2146.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4









PICT2147.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 5









PICT2149.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lili24

Omg! I spotted the one he did... I burst out laughing! Hahahah! Those pink ones look delicious! Save me one of those! Looks like you had fun :) xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks we did have fun.. yeah Lili and he kept telling me why do they make such a cookie cutter... it's a mushroom!!!! Theres loads more pink ones now they just didnt all fit in the picture. Feeling sooo sick and starving and got no idea what to have. Can I be bothered to make a fish finger sandwich? I wish I had a chef and waitress tonight!


----------



## Tink1o5

Wow, i just realized we already have June Mommys over in 2nd tri. :) 
Congrats and welcome ladies. Cant believe your all over here already. :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you, I guess that means you will be in 3rd tri soon! xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Yup im moving on over soon. But will probably still spend a lot of time in 2nd tri Lol :)


----------



## lili24

Morning sisters!

I'm sorry Linn but you made me laugh again - it's a mushroom?? I did wonder why they made a cutter in such a shape. :lol: 

Feeling okay today! :) xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Morning hun :)

Yes it is a mushroom although OH insists it's something else! 

The sun just came out so I think we will go to the park again soon :) 

Also not feeling bad, a miracle has happened this morning, I got to have a lie in and OH made me French toast for breakfast as well... OMG I still can't believe it!!! 

Hope your day will continue with no nausea xxxx


----------



## Tara123006

Wow linn! Would love to have hubby do that for me, but he's up and to work at 5am everyday!


----------



## -Linn-

Tara it was a true miracle the first time since I had my DD... normally he has a lie in every saturday and sunday... I still can't believe this actually happened today!! 

how are you? xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hello all xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Linn.............how funny after we were saying about never geting a lie in!!!

I feel sooooooooooooo bad :cry: Hubby has just gone out to some boxing do, and all i want to do is curl up in a ball, but with 2 dd's that is impossible. 

Glad Linn and Lili you are both feeling better, hopefully i will join you soon :shrug:


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I think it is just today that I'm better... I'm feeling sick again now but still eating and cooking! Yeah that was funny couldnt believe my luck, I slept til 10 :) Maybe thats my I dont feel quite so bad. 

Just got a roast cooking ready for 5... chicken, potatoes, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, stuffing, yorkshire puddings and looooaaads of gravy, I can't wait. Even when I'm feeling sick all I can think of is food! 

Shame hun your hubby had to go out... he should also let you have a lie in soon now that you are preggers... thought my OH was the only one that always needs to lie in and won't get up with the kid(s)!


----------



## debgreasby

Damnit i really want to eat roast chicken now!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Nope my OH is now officially the laziest bloke in England :dohh:

Oh Linn it is horrid, i can not even think about food!! I had a steak, dauphinous potato and mushrooms for lunch, and now i feel sooooo bad!! Not sure how much is still left in my stomach?? :cry:

I may just have an egg on toast for dinner?? Just can't think of food as makes me :sick:


----------



## -Linn-

I am sorry debgreasby... I make it every sunday... it's my favourite, we always got loooads left but I think I live to far away otherwise you could come round for tea! 

Emma thats not possible my OH is the laziest guy in England. Yesterday I said like I do every single weekend so are you gonna get up and make breakfast while I have a lie in tomorrow? It was a joke... and he did! OMG... think its cause DD had a lie in herself and didnt wake up til 9. But quite sure it was a one off, did make me happy though! xxx

Oh hun your lunch sounds delicious! Wouldnt ahve a big tea either if I had that!


----------



## lili24

Ohhh Emma hope u feel better soon, it's so depressing to have those sick days isn't it. Put your feet up hun xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks girlies xxx
The girls are now eating in the sitting room as a treat and watching Aristocats!! Sounds awful but i can't wait until 7pm when i put them in bed and can chill out xx


----------



## -Linn-

no hun I sometimes feel like that too when I'm very tired I can't wait for DD to go down so I can get in bed with my laptop and do nothig other than relax :) 

when's hubby coming back? 

xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Midnight or around then xxx
Am now going to bed, to have a read of my book and sleep xxx

Love you all tons xx


----------



## -Linn-

night night Emma, could you tell me (when you come back on) how long is that viral rash supposed to last? Every morning when she wakes up it looks so much better and then gets worse through the day it's now everywhere on forehead and chin too I feel so bad for her and just want it to go away!!! Going to make another appointment with the GP tomorrow! 
:hugs: xxx


----------



## lili24

Night hun hope tomorrow is a better day :) xxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone, sorry I was MIA all weekend! Mom and I had a great time at the craft show on Saturday, although I did spend a bit too much money! I did get some baby stuff (a beautiful sling, onesy, and little girl outfit), some mommy care stuff (massage oil, epsom salts, nipple cream, belly cream, etc...) and Christmas gifts. Then we made 6tourtières this morning (French-Canadian meat pie). I'm exhausted. My mom left at 4PM and my dad arrived 30 minutes later (from 6 hours away). He'll be here until Tuesday morning. 

I've thrown up both Saturday and Sunday morning. Afterwards I felt fine, but it was horrible. Now the nausea is back full force in the evenings :-( Will take my new bump photo tomorrow.

Hope everyone had great weekends. I miss you all so much!!! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Hi CJ 

Glad to hear you had a nice weekend with your mum! What kind of sling did you get? Can't wait to see the pic! xxxx


----------



## TashTash

Good morning Girlies :flower:

How is everyone?? Im not too bad today as i was asleep for 9pm and didnt get up til 9am .................I love days off work!!

We went to the American PX (american airbase) this weekend, which was awesome! It was a long 4 hour drive each way which wasnt too great but well worth it! W
e spent $1600 but got loads of christmas presents! We got the baby some very cute DKNY jeans, T-Shirt and jacket, some Paul Frank vests and a cute little dinosaur sleepsuit. Our first baby buys :happydance:

Its amazing how different the US military gets treated compared to the brits over here!! They literally have everything on their base! I was too sick to enjoy all the yummy food that everyone else was eating though!! and i wanted a charleys sub, taco bell, antonys pizza, burger king, subway etc etc etc soooooooo bad but spent most of the time in the food hall toilets being sick :dohh:

Im all exited to wrap the christmas presents and get the decs up now!

How is everyones weight gain going?? Im still worried that i havent put ANY weight on at all............lost weight at the beginning and now have stuck to that weight despite having a ever growing pregnant belly?! Good job i was always a fan of hipster jeans as thats just about all the fit me now!! 

x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn...........I would definately take her to the dr's, it maybe something else??

TashTash..............you sound like you had a fantastic spending weekend!! I haven't put on any tummy weight but my boobs have grown xx

CJ........glad to hear you had a lovely time with your Mum hun xxx Bet you miss her now she has gone back xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I am taking her hun... this morning it was better again lol but during the day it always gets worse :( 

how are you today Emma? xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Feel ok......ish xxxx
Just had a prawn sandwich, pack of s&v crisps and a Caramac xxx

It is staying down for now xx
How r u feeling hun?? You coming out the better side now?


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks for the tea invite Linn lol.
I am craving meat so badly!!!

It's my scan tomorrow, so excited. Feeling very hormonal lately and boy do people know about it!!! Just had a total falling out with our letting agents due to their total incompetence! AArrrrggggghhhh. Lol.

I know i'm not officially 2nd tri yet, but i am gatecrashing lol!


----------



## lili24

Ahhh good luck debs! 

Glad you feel a bit better Emma  mmmm a caramac I haven't had one of them for years! I feel good today so far :) maybe I'm getting better! 

Sounds like a good but tiring weekend CJ! :) xxxx


----------



## TashTash

ahhhhh Emma now I want a caramac!! I dont even think you can get them here though...........It will now be on the list of things for our visitors to bring over when they come for christmas!

I made DH go to the cafe on camp and bring me chips and gravy home for my lunch then when I opened them I didnt want them and ate a few jolly ranchers and had some grape juice instead (brought back from the PX) Now im layin on the sofa putting off doing the housework!

x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili lets hope this is the last of it then for you xxx
I know the Caramac was delicious, i haven't had one for years but it was calling my name when i went past it in the shop xx


----------



## nickyg

I have my consultant scan tomorrow, very excited that I get to see the baby again so soon since 12w scan.

Go to my first pregnancy yoga class tonight, I hope there are some lovely ladies in it.


----------



## -Linn-

Emma not feeling great but it could be worse.. at the moment I'm just getting so bored at home, I really wish it was March already and the winter was over again!! Going to see a nurse practitioner at the doctors later as the only GP available was that rude men which I said I didn't wanna see! 

So what is a Caramac? Gotta ask google, I never had one of those before! Just had fish fingers with mash :) 

Deb good luck for the scan, I'm sure everything will be fine! 

Lili glad to hear you are getting better :) 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Just checked out those Caramac bars, I really dont like them! 

TashTash don't think they sell Caramac in Germany but they got other sweets which are just the same, they should sell them in normal supermarkets! Forgot what they are called now, maybe Sylvie knows?


----------



## TashTash

Does any of you girls know if you can eat beef jerky when your pregnant?? Baby is making me want the most random of things!! 

x x x


----------



## Gizmo

I hear you there!! I now have cravings for things I would never normally eat!! I hope it stops soon.... I feel like Im an eating machine :(


----------



## -Linn-

I just got back from the doctors, the nurse said it could be slapped cheek or thrush and I now gotta go to the hospital for a blood test tomorrow.... aaaahhh gonna do some research on google now, hope no parvovirus for me and that my baby will be fine! How worrying she send me to the hospital :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..........Not to freak you out, but slapped cheek can be harmful to unborn babies, so best make sure that you are all ok, so a hospital blood test is the way forward. I can not believe that the stupid Dr didn't mention it before!! We all suspected it on here. And you told him you were pregnant!! I feel so angry with him xxx Sending you big :hugs: hun xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I know I read all the horrible stories on google now and sitting here like paralized on the sofa... I'm going tomorrow morning at 9.30... she just rang me I can go to another surgery in town which is closer to my home and they will take the blood to the hospital for me, hope I will get the results asap and that I'm already immune. Was gonna wash dishes and make dinner but now I'm waiting for OH he has to do it! Ahhhh I need to stay away from google now, I even found a page on facebook, can't escape! 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn - don't freak out too much. The main risk associated with parvovirus B19 is miscarriage in the first trimester. You were already over 12 weeks when she developed the rash. Other than that, the risk is low (less than 5-10%) for fetal death in the second trimester... Flip that around, 90-95% chance of no problems! Plus you had an ultrasound lately and all was good, which is also VERY reassuring!!!
Send me a message on Facebook to keep me posted, I'll do more research on my end. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

14 weeks today for me, just remembered!!!


----------



## -Linn-

congrats CJ on 14 weeks :) 

I just read stories on this facebook page of people who got in contact with it at 17 weeks and everything was fine for their 20 week scan and at 23 weeks the baby had nearly died and needed a blood transfusion! But you are right the chances are small and I might not even have it or be immune already. I got this bag for my sample to go in to take to my appointment tomorrow and on there it says daughter has parvovirus... aaahh its scary anyway! But thank you, for being so kind! I will worry now anyway but expecting the results back soon after the test. She said they need to do it the same day which is why she didnt take a sample today!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Most people have previously been exposed and so are immune to new infections, the risk that this is a new exposure to you is quite low! Stay off Google too, the internet is biased anyways, it's the worse outcomes that are found there, not all the ones where the pregnancies exposed to parvo turned out fine (by far the majority!). 
What time are you going in tomorrow?


----------



## emmadrumm77

The results will be back soon hun xx I know you will worry hun, it is only natural. PLEASE just stay away from google now as it will do your head in xxx
As CJ said there is virtually no risk now to the baby, and you have had the scan since the rash appeared so all WILL be fine babe!! Just a pain the bloody dr didn't diagnose it earlier xxx
Chin up babe, wish i was there to give you a BIG hug. Look after yourself and keep us posted xx

Congrats on 14 weeks CJ xxx


----------



## Gizmo

Hiya CJ!! Its great that your family is in Ottawa..... I am from TO, moved here about 4 years ago, its quieter lol...... Congrats on being 14 weeks ! :D


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you Emma and CJ I know these things about google it's what I tell other people! But I always have to research everything on there, everytime I have an appointment I check my notes afterwards and then google what I don't understand, I know it's bad. I'm going to the surgery tomorrow at 9.30 so hoping to get the results on wednesday or maybe I will hear nothing if everything was fine, that's how it works here usually. Although in this case I would like to hear back! Won't stress about it anymore... can still do that if I had a recent infection. 

Thank you so much my bump buddies what would I do without you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JSinclair

Hi I am due June 11th with baby no one,so chuffed to get this far as it hasnt seemed real up to now!!second scan 25th of jan soo chuffed!!:happydance:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Glad you are chilling a bit more Linn xxx

Welcome JSinclair, lovely of you to join us xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> Thank you Emma and CJ I know these things about google it's what I tell other people! But I always have to research everything on there, everytime I have an appointment I check my notes afterwards and then google what I don't understand, I know it's bad. I'm going to the surgery tomorrow at 9.30 so hoping to get the results on wednesday or maybe I will hear nothing if everything was fine, that's how it works here usually. Although in this case I would like to hear back! Won't stress about it anymore... can still do that if I had a recent infection.
> 
> Thank you so much my bump buddies what would I do without you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Awwww sweetie, I know what you mean! I couldn't have done well without you ladies either, to get myself so far without worrying sick!
Please keep us posted. I know, I'm the same: make myself more worried by trying to be more informed. Darn internet! :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Oh Linn :( i just seen this now. You ok? I'm glad you are going tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be okay, will be thinking of you :hugs: 

Call or text me anytime day or night if you need to okay, but please try not to worry, that's what you always tell me :hugs: :hugs:

Happy 14 weeks CJ! Xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma, CJ and Lili I can't believe how kind you all are. I am not worried right now, I will wait and see what the results of the blood tests will be, like you said chances are small! 

Thanks Lili I will text you when I get my blood results or if anything happens... right now I am feeling soooo sick and soooo hungry and I don't know what to have! Still making those cards tonight... and I won't be finished until tomorrow cause I have to buy some stickers tomorrow! 

Emma and CJ can you PM me your address on Facebook too? I want to send you an xmas card, have been making them with DD... well she got her own cards to make!


----------



## Delilah

Hi everyone, I'm officially 13 weeks today so can move in here :happydance::happydance::happydance:

CJ congrats on 14 weeks too :happydance:

Linn I know you are very worried but I have looked on google too after reading what everyone else said and all it does is give you worse case scenarios. Will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:

I had my consultant appointment today and am a little stressed too but OK I think. My appointment was a bit more in-depth than I expected. Due to my loop diathermy and cone biopsy surgeries in 2007 (pre cancerous cells) they are not sure if my cervix will function properly  the length is ok but they dont know if its strong enough to hold the pregnancy as it gets heavier. So I have to have a McDonald cerclage put in which is like a stitch (consultant described it like a drawstring bag it just pulls everything closed until 37 weeks when they remove it) next Monday which should be a treat  not! I have to take it easy for a few days after too because they say that messing with the uterus/cervix can also cause miscarriage. They said its under general but Ill be out the same day  got my pre-op on Sunday at the hospital. He seems to think I get the stitch in and can carry on pretty much as normal so fingers crossed it will be as straightforward as that. I met the surgeon today too who was nice. My options are to either get the stitch or wait and see if my cervix holds but I dont want to risk a miscarriage if it is incompetent so no brainer really.

Does anyone have any experience with these stitches?

Thanks

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah thanks hun! I'm not looking on google anymore... OH was so kind to change his shift at work so he is actually taking me there tomorrow! 

Just wanted to say my mum had this operation done when she was pregnant with my brother, she didn't have precancerous cells removed but when she had an internal at 13 weeks they found her cervix was getting shorter and at the next appointment it was shorter again so she had that op done and all was fine. She was able to go back to day to day business which was looking after me and walking long distances every day. She had it removed at 37 weeks and my brother arrived on his due date! Good luck for your operation I understand you are worried but they would have said if there was anything to worry about. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Linn, glad your OH managed to swap his shifts its good for you to have him with you.

I feel ok about the stitch, I believe it is common with ladies who have had recurrent miscarriages due to incompetent cervixes and also those carrying twins/multiples so it should be fine. Reassuring to hear your mum was ok too. 

They said my earlier mc was nothing to do with my cervix as too early but said they felt I had made the right choice in opting for the stitch. I'm going to ask in general on the 2nd tri thread if anyone else has had one now.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah he is coming cause for some reason I got this weird pain between my legs when I'm walking, it's on the left side...?? I really don't know what that is again, today I walked to the doctors and then pharmacy and then home and then when I went upstairs the pain started and now it's there as I'm sitting on the couch too! Ouch.. so I said to him it was hurting and he was kind enough to change it so I won't have to walk anywhere tomorrow. Otherwise they will only draw blood so could manage by myself :)

Hope you will get some more answers with reassuring experiences on 2nd tri! xxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Watch you dont overdo the leg - these pains are often nothing but we need to listen to our bodies and rest!

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah it's between my legs hard to describe... hurts when Im walking and just now while I'm sitting too :( I really didnt overdo it, been rather lazy actually, I was fine when I was out now I'm at home it started... will do even more resting :haha: and ask my midwife when I see her on the 18th! xxx


----------



## fi_broon

Hi Ladies,

It's been a while since I've been on...I haven't been in the office for a bit (where I do most of my surfing...oops :p). 

I had my NT scan today. I'm sure bubs takes after his dad as he was not cooperative at all. He was standing on his head and no amount of coaxing would get him to change position. Eventually after 1 failed abdominal scan, a 20 min walk, another failed abdominal scan and failed trans-vaginal scan, she managed to get the measurements on the final abdominal try. Seems I have a stubborn little so and so.

All was good though. NT measured 1.5mm :) so we have decided to just continue with the IPS rather than invasive testing. It was a HUGE relief. She put me back two days to 12w5d so I need to change my ticker.

OH has since freaked out though. I think it all hit home today that this is really happening. He's worrying about running out of time, the expense of everything, not being able to provide.....he'll be fine I'm sure.

We're lucky that my mum is buying our stroller. We've chosen the Uppababy Vista. Now we just need to figure out how to get it to us since mum & dad are in the UK and I'm in Canada....

Anyhoo, off to catch up on the rest of the forum.

Fi


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Fi, sooooo happy and relieved for you and hubby! Now you can start enjoying the pregnancy a bit more 

Linn, you had wanted to see a picture of the sling I bought: here is the picture, and her website is: www.pippalily.com (the girl in the middle top picture is the owner who designed the sling, she's so sweet!). My mom took it home and will make me another one 

OK, off to bed early (9:30) to recover from my crazy weekend. Christmas party tomorrow night, sigh.....

Thinking of you tomorrow Linn, and hope everyone is feeling better/good! :hugs:
CJ
 



Attached Files:







pop_drfly_iceblue2jpg.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ that is beautiful!! I really love it xx

Delilah.........i think that you have made the right decision and fingers crossed for the op xxx Just try and relax as much as you can through this pregnancy hun xx

Linn............hope you are ok, i know you are at the dr's now. Hope you get the results soon babe xx

CJ, Linn, Lili..........could you also send me your addresses?? Either PM on here or on FB xx


----------



## lili24

Hope you're okay Linn xxx

I love that sling CJ it's beautiful, you got good taste! 

I will do Emma :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Oh Emma happy 14 weeks! And I'm 15 weeks ohhh yay xxx


----------



## -Linn-

hey everybody! I'm good went to the doctors and then play group with DD... now gonna have to tidy a bit and sort out some dinner! Love the sling CJ! I already got 2 and will be getting a moby wrap and mai tei for this baby :) 

Gotta ask my midwife for the blood results they said so when I take DD to playgroup on Friday I will see the midwife and ask her to check them for me! 

Congrats Emma and Lili on 14 and 15 weeks! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili24 said:


> Oh Emma happy 14 weeks! And I'm 15 weeks ohhh yay xxx

*YEEEEHAAAA* I had not noticed!!!

Congrats on 15 weeks!! Wow that seems to sound so much more than 14??

Am very happy today (still feel sick), having a love my bean day today xx

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Moongirl

OK so i'm a little over excited and am posting this on every thread i've ever read but.... I think i just felt my baby move!! It happened twice for about 10 seconds each time, but like nothing i've ever felt before. 

That's certainly woken me up! :winkwink:

:happydance: Yay!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Moongirl................Yeah xxx It is amazing hey?


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello ladies i am still alive..................only a few more days till im here offically!!!!!!!! just put an update in the other thread. miss you loads xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Emma & Lilli on your 14 & 15 week milestones :happydance:

Moongirl how amazing, nothing like that here yet, really excited about getting my doppler if it ever arrives that is - I ordered it like a week ago :growlmad:

Hope you're all having a good day

Mx


----------



## Moongirl

Yeah i kinda wish i had a doppler now, coz at least i'd know where to try listening! I think if i heard the heartbeat there too i'd be totally convinced it was movements... think i might add one to my christmas list :winkwink:

Hope yours arrives soon!!

:hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Delilah......you will love the doppler thay are fab xx

I keep meaning to pop this website on for you all. I love it xx
https://3dpregnancy.parentsconnect.com/


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Emma, congrats on 14 weeks and Lili, congrats on 15 weeks!!!!! I LOVE milestones 
Moongirl, that is amazing!!! I'm always straining to feel movement, but nothing yet :-(
Linn, thinking of you hun.
Hope everyone is feeling great/better! I'm having a bad GI day :-( More nausea, upset tummy, diarrhea, sigh... Embarrassing as I keep running for the loo in the middle of seeing patients....


----------



## -Linn-

poor you CJ, if you got diarrhea you should not go to work! Hope it will be better soon hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I wish! I have patients that come from hours away to see me in consult so I feel I must come in... I know it's not infectious, it's just my pregnancy hormones, but SOOOOO unpleasant! My tummy is gurgling away and making really loud noises too. Darn that party tonight, I just want to go home and sleep :-(


----------



## mummy2b2010

my baby is also due on the 4th june :D xxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Welcome mummy2b2010 have added you to list xx

CJ oh you poor thing!! I hope it clears up soon hun, don't stay too long at party if you feel too bad xxx


----------



## -Linn-

ah bless you CJ, I know you are very responsible and care about your work more... but if it gets worse you have to stay at home and rest for your baby! But I know what it's like I was never off sick when I was working the only time was when I had the noro virus but then I was just not able to go! 

How have you been today Emma? xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

double post!


----------



## marshiee

Hi there :) I am new to this forum nice to meet all the June mommies!
I was suppose to be due 14th June, but last visit to doc, he said i am 13 weeks.. so now I am into my 14th week.. offcially 2nd trimester what a milestone! :thumbup: and he said the due date is now around 9th June \\:D/


----------



## -Linn-

hello and welcome Marshiee!


----------



## marshiee

Thanks Linn!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah..........another June mummy!!! Welcome marshiee.

Linn i still feel like Poo!! How r u hun?


----------



## Unicus

hi and welcome hun! u'll find everyone here so friendly and helpful! :) x x x


----------



## -Linn-

sorry to hear it Emma... I'm ok, not too bad but then my nausea has been starting in the afternoons and evenings so waiting to see how it goes! Been to the little music makers with DD this morning, tomorrow we're having a day off and on Friday going to the regular play group and then baby and toddler cafe afterwards.. I have been sooo bored in the house, glad to be getting out again a bit more! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Wow, second tri girls! I won't pretend I am not insanely jealous, but still happy and proud of all of you. :kiss:


----------



## emmadrumm77

WOW Drazic<3................how r u hun?? I hope you are coping a bit better now babe? Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Drazic<3 said:


> Wow, second tri girls! I won't pretend I am not insanely jealous, but still happy and proud of all of you. :kiss:

Thank you so kind to come on here post that... I'm sad you can't be here with us :cry:


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

I have good days and bad. We are passed the worst now and back ttc! Fingers crossed we will be catching up with you all realllllly soon. And the next bean WILL be healthy and sticky! 

Sorry I haven't been back to check on you all before, it's been a weakness of mine. So glad to see you all doing great. Looking forward to seeing loads of baby piccis in June, by which time I WILL be preggo again myself! :thumbup:


----------



## littlepne

I'm due June 11th, a week before my birthday on the 18th... I can see where that's going! I'm sure my DH is trying to get out of buying me a birthday present!


----------



## -Linn-

Drazic<3 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I have good days and bad. We are passed the worst now and back ttc! Fingers crossed we will be catching up with you all realllllly soon. And the next bean WILL be healthy and sticky!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been back to check on you all before, it's been a weakness of mine. So glad to see you all doing great. Looking forward to seeing loads of baby piccis in June, by which time I WILL be preggo again myself! :thumbup:

I have everything crossed that you will get a BFP and healthy bean very soon! 
It's understandable you haven't been back before now hun :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Drazic<3 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I have good days and bad. We are passed the worst now and back ttc! Fingers crossed we will be catching up with you all realllllly soon. And the next bean WILL be healthy and sticky!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been back to check on you all before, it's been a weakness of mine. So glad to see you all doing great. Looking forward to seeing loads of baby piccis in June, by which time I WILL be preggo again myself! :thumbup:

Oh you will be hun xxx
I personally think that you are incredible to come back on here babe, and want to thankyou sooooooo much for still caring about us all xx
Fingers crossed for a sticky Bean in the near future xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I complete agree with you! How are you hun? I'm just starting to feel so sick, gotta go to asdas tonight, ran out of food :cry:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I feel soooooooooooo awful still :cry:

We have food, just don't fancy anything!! As soon as i eat i want to throw up xx


----------



## TashTash

Hey girlies, 

Just catching up with all the posts. Wish i was better at keeping up though!!

Got 2nd midwife appt tomorrow morning and have the day off work :) 

Got hubbys xmas ball tomorrow night but not really looking forward to it...........it was rubbish last year and that was with a drink!! Still gotta think positive about it and not go into it on a downer! and you never know we could be lucky winners of a nice prize this year!! 

Im not only in work on friday but im helping out in a nursery which is over an hours drive away and need to be there for around 7.45am!! sooooooooo not looking forward to that!!

Making a cottage pie for tea - but not in the mood for it, all i want is apple juice!! ggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrr thats not helping with the not putting weight on, just hope its not affecting our little bean though, but will talk it through with the midwife tomorrow.

has anyone "named" their bump yet?? Ours is known as "Hamish" christened by my little brother as I always said if i had a boy he would be a Hamish. were currently trawling through baby name books and the internet looking for the perfect name, but have loads of time for that yet dont we?

CJ - I love that baby sling!!

x x x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi all!!! Hope you're feeling well/better. Linn and Emma, sorry you're still feeling sick... Any results yet Linn? My GI issues are better today, yesterday was not a good day!

Party last night was fun! Ended up taking a later train, and was in bed by 11PM, way past my pregnancy bed time. We got a gift certificate for my favourite kitchen store ever, William Sonoma, as a belated wedding gift!

Woke up this morning to a MASSIVE winter storm, with 10 cm of wet, slushy snow on the ground. Walked over to the train station, battling high winds, heavy snow and rude drivers, one of which sprayed me from head to toe by driving through a knee deep puddle. I'm sitting here still soaking wet, and my white winter coat needs a thorough cleaning :-( Feeling miserable and cold...

OK, no more complaining, today is a great day, no nausea yet (knock on wood!).

:hugs: to all!
CJ


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all!!

Am here for real now!! 13 weeks today :dance:

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

littlepne said:


> I'm due June 11th, a week before my birthday on the 18th... I can see where that's going! I'm sure my DH is trying to get out of buying me a birthday present!

Hilarious! I'm due ON my birthday, June 7th, and DH has already commented "Great, I won't have to get you a BDay present, it's built-in!" :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mrs G said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> Am here for real now!! 13 weeks today :dance:
> 
> xx

Yayyyyyyy, welcome!!!! So nice to see you again!!! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I am also feeling extremely sick now... ok not exactly ran out of food, I still got some but need to do a weekly shop... gotta make a spag bol very soon for the dinner, I really can't be bothered :( But I need to eat before I go to the shop!!! 

CJ sorry to hear about your bad day... 
11 pm is when I go to bed but I always feel so bad the next day, just don't manage to go to bed earlier.. it used to be 1 am before I was pregnant! 
No results yet, I will ask the midwife on Friday when I take DD to play group, the nurse said I could ring her today but I got no number for her :wacko:


----------



## lili24

Hi Drazic hun :hugs: love your tattoo for Edan it is beautiful. Thanks for popping in, I'm really happy you are back TTC and hope you get a BFP soon :hugs: You're such an amazing lady xx

Busy working today, have I missed anything? :o xx


----------



## -Linn-

no hunni you didnt miss anything :) 

hmmmhhh I just made a spag bol and it tastes really good, even if I say so myself! I really can't wait for my OH to come home now :) will have it with garlic pizza bread!


----------



## Delilah

Good evening all, my doppler arrived today - yeah!!!! 

And I found the baby's heartbeat - all steady and strong it was amazing :cloud9:

Welcome to the new June moms and sorry that some of you are still nauseous. I have the opposite problem I cant stop eating - no sickness or hunger really just greed... will have to get this in check soon or I'll be the size of a bus before I even offically show!

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delila just because I feel sick doesnt mean I cant eat lol... I nearly threw up in asda and now im home eating eating eating... bought this sesame seeded baguette, having it with chicken, lettuce and cesar dressing hmmmmhhhh so good! 

glad you found the heartbeat! xxx


----------



## Delilah

Linn you're making me hungry now - sounds delish - I'm going home soon - you might have seen on Facebook I'm moving offices so trying to throw out as much as I can before my surgery on Monday....

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I saw on Facebook... got rid of loads! Go home and get some rest now, no wonder you are so hungry! It was delicious by the way but I had so much, now I'm having to pay with some really bad heartburn, I think the Coke I just decided I'm gonna get wont make it better :dohh:

xxx


----------



## littlepne

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hilarious! I'm due ON my birthday, June 7th, and DH has already commented "Great, I won't have to get you a BDay present, it's built-in!" :dohh:

I reminded my DH what it will be like having two Gemini's in the house - if he thinks I've got a split personality what will it be like with two of us?!:laugh2:


----------



## BabyJayne

Hi girls...I am due June 3rd...just wondering if you could add me to the list??
What a great month to have a baby in...hopefully we will have a lovely warm summer (might be asking too much) where we can be out and about showing off our gorgeous bundles of joy. I can't wait!!


----------



## TashTash

Morning girlies :) 

Just back from the midwife and we got to hear wee Hamish's heartbeat.........oh and he had the hiccups!! It was awesome.

Booked in for our next scan on 14th January and already cant wait. Its the day before we head back to Uk for a wedding where we intend to make the most of an empty car as were only back for the weekend to stock up on loads of baby goodies!! soooooo exited!! 

deffo feeling the baby move now - just a small tickling feeling from the inside but it is getting stronger and more regular as the days pass. Midwife asked if we were feeling anything yet and was surprised when i said yes as apparently its not common to feel your first baby this early. Im not sure she believed me and after a poke and a prod asked what i felt and where and she was like "oh, i think thats about spot on to where his feet will be" hardly something im goin to lie about!! 

still not in the mood for this xmas do tonight - but must find some motivation!! even if its just for the xmas dinner................i soooooo hope they have an english menu this year! Last year it was a german xmas dinner, and its just not the same! :( 

x x x


----------



## Delilah

Yeah my ticker has moved to month 4 :happydance:

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## lili24

Morning ladies xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning hun xxx

How r we all today?? I feel ok so far!! Won't last though, have had a horrid last 8 days.

Can not wait until Christmas now................so close x


----------



## emmadrumm77

WOW................we have 105 June babies on the list now!!

Well done all xxx


----------



## lili24

I know it's soo close but I haven't got all my Xmas pressies in yet! And ot to put the tree up at the weekend! :)

I'm ok! Threw up as soon as I woke up like the good old days! But just having some scrambled egg on toast and then starting work. 

Awww 105 June babies that's amazing! :cloud9: 

Hope you don't get sick today emma, you deserve a day off lol xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Morning everybody! 

I feel horrible today... no matter how much I tidy it never seems to get any better, it's just doing my head in! I don't know whats wrong here but I hate winter :( 

Sorry just in a such a bad mood this morning! Hope everybody is well I'm going back to trying to sort my house out! 

:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn my house is a s**t hole at the moment!! I have not been able to do any house work for over a week now.
I have tidied the sitting room this morning, now need to polish and at least that is 1 room done xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

drum roll please....................................................................

*13 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

cant remember if my ticker has moved a box or not lol

how are we all? i must confess i havent read all the thread cos you lot chat too much lol. xxxxx


----------



## Moongirl

Morning all :wave:

Haha Linn i know what you mean - i gave up on house work weeks (ok months) ago. My poor OH tries really hard but he just doesn't have an eye for detail :haha: Still, i finished all my ironing last night - about 6 weeks worth, took about 6 hours to do!! yay, that's one bundle put away!!

I'm feeling quite good today - the tiredness hasn't hit yet, and i feel like my bump is starting to expand quicker at the front rather than the hips now which can only be a good thing!!

Must get on with some work while i'm still feeling awake!!

hope you all have a good day!
:hugs:


----------



## BabyJayne

Aw thanks for adding me 
Congrats on the 13 week milestone too - I got a shock today when I looked down and saw my 15 week ticker! It's strange, cos I know I am 15 weeks today, but seeing it written down makes it seem more real!!

Anyone got a bump yet? I have a spare tyre of flab, but just a food baby at the moment x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats on 13 weeks E&L............your ticker moves up 13+3 xx
Congrats on 15 weeks BabyJayne..........sound like a huge milestone that x

Moongirl................i wish i had a bump!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks everybody it just made me really depressed! Even if I do one room somewhere the next day it's a mess again and I need to get things done seriously... seems so much harder now its winter too... my windows are all horrible go wet from having the heating on it drives me mad.. I have to wipe them all off every day! In the meantime my DD just got all her toys out all over the living room I'm so behind on all my washing and can't get the stuff dry anymore :( I can't wait for this winter to be over, I really don't know why this is bothering me so much today! But it already helped to read others have the same problem!!! 

Thanks for listening to me! :hugs:

Congrats everybody on reaching milestones :) Emma there is still time for you to get a bump! I have to take a new picture later I think :) 

xxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I will take apic when a bum starts to appear x


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I hope you already have a bum but looking forward to seeing the bump pix! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn, i will take a pic when there is a tiny bump!! At the mopment it is the same is the last pic, so no point xx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm sure you are impatiently waiting for it to appear, I can feel a hard round little ball in my belly now so amazing, but can't really feel baby moving yet... only every few days or so which is not enough for me :) 8 days and I can listen to the heartbeat when I see my midwife! 

I am happier now my house is a little bit more tidy and I bought a ready meal cottage pie for tonight so I won't have to cook :) DD said she wants rice with gravy and chicken, so I will make it for her but doubt she will actually eat it! What are you having for tea and how is the nausea? I feel sick but it's not too bad yet!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Am going to make a salmon chilli pasta dish xx
Still feel like poo though xx
My tummy has gone hard and when i lie flat i can feel a ball there!! I have my midwife apt on thursday, for urine, triple test and to listen to my bean xx:happydance:

Had eldest DD school Christmas play today which was fab xx Got youngest DD nursery play tomorrow..............I just love them!! Tomorrow though there will be mince pie's and biscuits after...........Mmmmmmm Yum :thumbup:


----------



## Moongirl

i'm quite pleased to have a little bump, but a bit concerned that most (almost all) of it is just soft and em kindof flabby feeling.... oh dear.... me thinks there's not a lot of baby in there - just cake! :haha:

hope you all feel better soon!
:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

awww lovely Emma, can I please have the recipe? My OH wouldnt eat it but would like to try it sometime, sounds delicious, I can't believe I'm having a ready meal for tea.. I never do ready meals! xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

When i have made it i will give you the recipe hun xxx Like alot of my cooking it is hardly ever from a book, it is a case of i tend to know what goes with what!! Comes from having chefs in the family, except cakes and puddings.......am useless and always have to look up a recipe for them xxx
I also never "do" ready meals, but i have got them sometimes....................more with this pregnancy, so i haven't got to cook!!! There is nothing wrong with them every now and again xxxx

Right, must run a bath for the girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Does OH not like chilli?? Or salmon?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello everyone, nice to see all the ladies graduating to second tri!!! Congrats!!!

Arrived at work today to find a box of chocolates awaiting me :happydance: Made my day! Giving a talk at 2:15 to visiting Swiss cardiologists and as usual, waited until last minute to prepare it. Did not allow myself to log onto this site until it was done. Now I'm starving and I have a head-ache!

Linn, Lili and Emma: so sad that you're all still unwell... I have not thrown up since Sunday, but have to take my time eating and avoid an empty belly situation otherwise it feels imminently about to happen. When is this going to go away??? My body teased me by having no nausea for 2 weeks, then BAM, worse than before :cry: 

Christmas shopping for me tonight, I have about 5 gifts left to buy... Oh and I need to invest in maternity hosiery/tights, my pre-mat ones are leaving permanent red marks on my belly :blush:

Lili, do you work at an office during the day?

:hugs: to everyone and hurray for 105 June babies in second tri!!!

CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Emma lovely, I never cook from recipes either, just check what I got in my fridge freezer... more fun :) But some stuff my DD loves and my OH is so fussy so gotta make the same stuff often! You gotta use recipes for baking by the way, cakes wont work out if you just throw the ingredients together! I can't remember the last time I actually bought a ready meal but I fancied a cottage pie and I really don't like the mince in Asda so I got a ready one today... off to sainsburys later for some more bits and things!

I hope OH will be back soon I am starving and feeling so sick I just had to throw up so hoping some tea will make me feel better.


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I need maternity tights too to go with my skirt I want to wear for xmas, is it so cold in Canada now? No need for tights here yet, still 8 degrees here, but DD has been in tights since October she will never say when she's cold! 

Emma sorry I typed my reply before your question showed up. OH doesnt like salmon or any kind of fish but he works late sometimes so I will make it one of those days, DD will eat both but not too much chili for her!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn..........when i feel that bad i just eat!! I get hubby to re-heat his sometimes, sound awful, but he understands xxx
Have fun shopping babe.............stock up on plenty of treats xx


----------



## -Linn-

I stocked up yesterday, I prefer to make everything myself hun, I don't normally buy sweets... I make cakes, biscuits and pancakes, only treat for me is angel delight! Just need a few packets of mince beef and sour cream which I forgot! If I have sweets in the house I eat them all the same day so I stopped buying them, don't want to teach my DD! 

well I put the food on to cook before he came and now he's here still another 15-20 mins til its ready!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn....one my girls love is
1 red onion
1 garlic clove
2 bits salmon, chopped in chunks
125 double cream
5-6oz pasta (cooked)
fry onion and garlic till soft, then add the salmon and the cream for another 5mins, then add the cooked pasta. DONE!! So simple but yummy. Chopped parsley ontop is good too xx


----------



## LorettaClaire

Can you please change mine to the 18th June please! baby is a week bigger than expected x x


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Linn....one my girls love is
> 1 red onion
> 1 garlic clove
> 2 bits salmon, chopped in chunks
> 125 double cream
> 5-6oz pasta (cooked)
> fry onion and garlic till soft, then add the salmon and the cream for another 5mins, then add the cooked pasta. DONE!! So simple but yummy. Chopped parsley ontop is good too xx

Thats sounds lovely... so where does the chili come in? hmmmh love parseley :) 

OMG went to sainsburys it was hell I felt so sick and nearly had to throw up in OH car and DD behaved really badly too! off for a lovely bedtime bath now :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLLLL Linn, we already have 2 cm of snow on the ground and it is -11'C with wind chill today, so yes, need tights! This is actually a late start to winter, the latest since 1847. We usually have our first snow fall in October or November. 

Talk all done! Ate 1/2 the box of chocolates to reward myself for a job well done 

Now on to the pile of work that has piled up on my desk since last night :-(


----------



## lili24

Ohhh the chilli pasta sounds nice I am so hungry! Got my OH cooking me some sausages right now!!

I haven't been on much, I'm trying to work so much to take my mind off being pregnant and the fact I have my gender scan in just 4 daysssssssssssss. I have never been so excited in my life! Plus I had to start the Xmas shopping, and I realised there is so much I've gotta get yet.. Stressed! 

No CJ I don't work in an office I work from home.. I have an office here though. I'm jealous of your snow already! I love the snow! A bit disappointed that we will not be able to go skiing this year actually as we always go after Xmas, but it will be worth it :cloud9:

I have got 235 newborn nappies today, on offer in Boots! My baby collection is huge already! Haha!


----------



## -Linn-

wow Lili thats loads of nappies, which ones did you get? Good offer? I don't ever buy the nappies in boots, dont usually find the offers good!... already got some newborn nappies too from Asda... 2 packets completely free! 

Your scan will be very soon! 

CJ aaaaahh I am so glad it doesn't usually get to -11 here :) 
Can't believe it's 20 degrees warmer here! 

:hugs: 

xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> Linn....one my girls love is
> 1 red onion
> 1 garlic clove
> 2 bits salmon, chopped in chunks
> 125 double cream
> 5-6oz pasta (cooked)
> fry onion and garlic till soft, then add the salmon and the cream for another 5mins, then add the cooked pasta. DONE!! So simple but yummy. Chopped parsley ontop is good too xx
> 
> Thats sounds lovely... so where does the chili come in? hmmmh love parseley :)
> 
> OMG went to sainsburys it was hell I felt so sick and nearly had to throw up in OH car and DD behaved really badly too! off for a lovely bedtime bath now :)Click to expand...

OOOPS...........This is the one i do for the girls!! Just add the chilli at the beginning with the onion and garlic. I use 1 whole red chilli xx


----------



## lili24

Hey Linn they are Huggies newborn changetime boxes. Get 2 x 27 packs in each box, with 72 wipes and 8 change pads. I got 5 boxes so actually I've got 270! :lol: They were on offer for about a fiver each! I miss our chats, I'm off all weekend so hope we can catch up soon!

Feeling good today hope you all are xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

hey hun thanks... I will be buying pampers again but not a bad offer! If it was pampers I would have bought loads :) 

I'm still feeling ok now, just waiting to see for how long! Been to palygroup and now gonna make a fish finger sandwich, will post christmas cards later :) 

Come on facebook chat in the evening or at the weekend hun, I will be there, Peter is off to his work xmas party tomorrow so I'm all by myself. 

:hugs: xxxxx

And Emma, lovely I will make that soon, DD can eat it with a bit of chili gotta buy the salmon next week then, everything else I always got here :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Red onions are best i think with fish x
I have just had an Egg sarnie and now feel awful!! It's so unfair.............i feel fine untill i eat xx


----------



## -Linn-

Poor you :hugs: yeah I love red onions, wanna put some lemon in as well when I make it... love lemon and chili with fish :) 

I just had salmon fish fingers with mash and still feeling ok, but I'm sure I will start feeling sick very soon! DD is in bed so I am relaxing now and then gotta go to the post office and do some housework later!


----------



## littlepne

I really fancy a cheese and bacon omelette. If i cook it for ages and pop it under grill will it be ok?


----------



## -Linn-

dont worry about cooking it for ages, just cook it through no grilling required! enjoy :)


----------



## Moongirl

haha since this is a bit of a cooking forum now, i wonder if any of you bakers out there have a recipe for gingerbread? like the load that you slice not gingerbread men? I really fancy it, but would like to bake something to make me feel more mumsy :winkwink: Oh but it needs to be easy because i'm a bit of a novice!!! :haha:

it's really really foggy here today (and nippy cold), and i've just been out for a walk with my friend. Feeling quite good - wonder how long it'll last! :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

sorry no recipe for ginger bread here, never made that before... but it is foggy here today as well and sooooo cold! hope someone will have a recipe for you :)


----------



## sweetniss113

sorry I don't know conversions 


Gingerbread

Ingredients:
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons ground ginger
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 cup unsalted butter, softened
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 large egg
2/3 cup unsulfured molasses
2/3 cup milk

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease and flour a 9 x 5 inch loaf pan. In a bowl, measure the flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, ginger, and cinnamon; set aside. In a mixing bowl, beat the butter and sugars until light and fluffy on medium speed. Beat in the egg and continue beating until combined. Combine the molasses and milk in a small bowl. Remove the butter mixture from the mixer. Alternate adding the flour and milk mixtures to the butter mixture. Fold the batter together with a rubber spatula.

Pour the batter into your prepared loaf pan. Bake in 350-degree oven for approximately 50 minutes or until done. Let cool. Remove bread from pan and wrap for a later date or serve hot. Enjoy!

Makes: 1 loaf


----------



## Moongirl

Oh thanks so much for that - will hopefully get round to actually trying it!! :blush: 

I'm feeling all Chrismassy at the thought!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

where is everybody today? I'm feeling so sick I turned the central heating off and openend the windows and my poor DD has to watch telly with her coat on... while I'm trying to figure out what to have for dinner, OH won't be home til 9 so I'm here all by myself tonight, feel like I'm gonna die :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Linn and everyone!
I feel like poo too today :-( That 2-3 week period in which I was not nauseated seems so far away now... 
It's COLD today, -20'C with wind chill. Beautiful and sunny though, those are the deadly days. When it snows, the clouds act like insulation to keep the heat nearer the earth, so those days are warmer. I love snow, and I am hoping for more soon!
The store where we will create our baby registry (and where they have the rest of my furniture set) is having a huge sale this weekend, so I'll go in to check it out. I may even start working on the registry while DH studies tonight. His exams end on December 17th, maybe then I'll get my hubby back? ;-)
OK, need to eat lunch now before I throw up. Will check up afterwards!
Hugs to everyone...
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Hey CJ hope you will feel better soon! Just made and had dinner and feel a bit better! I think when it's cold I can cope much better with this nausea but put the heating back on now at least for a little while :)
-20 is so cold :( Glad it doesnt get that cold here, I also love snow but it doesn't snow here very often! 

mmmmhhhhmmm we had some tortilla wraps with chicken breast, lettuce, tomatoes, salsa and sour cream, DD loved it and actually ate loads!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yum Linn! You love your chicken don't you xx 

CJ sorry to hear that you still feel sick. I am on day 9 or 10 of feeling soooooooo bad :sick:

Not sure what to have tonight?? Pasta always seems to be an easy choice recently for me! Just not sure what to have with it?? Will have to see what there is!

Big :hugs: to all you feeling like poo xx

Lili.........5 days left :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLLLLL OK I have to share this! DH is all excited because he's managed to find really geeky t-shirts for us and onesies for baby. We're Star Trek and Star Wars fans (big) and here is likely what LO will be next Hallowe'en:
https://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/kids/b38b/
The Princess Leia outfit!!! He's so excited


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I love chicken, other meat too, but I hardly ever eat anything vegetarian... I must say those wraps were good, could actually have some more now but saving the rest for OH! No doubt he will ask for chips with his!!! I like pasta too but OH doesn't so we only have it once a week. 

Thought it was less than 5 days until Lilis scan, I am so jealous and wish I could have one too but I'm glad if I'm going to survive this last quarters heating bill after the problems with the roof of this house :( Gotta be patient until 18th January! 

I know it's mean but can't wait until my DD is in bed and I'm gonna sit on the couch with my hot water bottle and some nesquik chocolate :) Now gonna take her to have a tea party in her Fifi tent upstairs! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOLLLLLL OK I have to share this! DH is all excited because he's managed to find really geeky t-shirts for us and onesies for baby. We're Star Trek and Star Wars fans (big) and here is likely what LO will be next Hallowe'en:
> https://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/kids/b38b/
> The Princess Leia outfit!!! He's so excited

awww thats so cute :)


----------



## lili24

3 days now me dears :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I can't contain the excitement to be honest:headspin:

:yipee: 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:finger:

I will be talking in smilies until Tuesday!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

This is the private scan you booked right Lili?
Excited for you!!!
Lucky you, you can work from home... I wish I could as well! May start cashing in on that on Thursdays, my only non-patient day of the week. Could catch up on paper work and work on my teaching presentations that day.
Ugh, nausea is back, just in time for train ride home :-(
I'll be on FB a lot this weekend girls so I will be availalbe to chat, yay!!!!
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Hey CJ hope to see you on Facebook then, good idea to work from home on Thursdays.. at least you save yourself that long train journey then and get more time to rest :) 

Lili so exciting... with DD OH wanted to wait until our 28 week 4d scan to find out the gender and I was bothering him everyday how much I wanted to find out, so one day he rang me at work and said tell your boss you will be half an hour late back from your lunch I'm taking you out. So then he came and picked me up and said we are going to babybond, it was fab :) We couldn't see the gender that day but it was sooooo exciting to see the baby and then one week later we went again :) This time at least they will tell us at the hospital at 20 weeks! So another 38 days for me :cry: But I am sooo excited for you can't wait to hear what you are having! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Hi sisters, just dropping in to check up on you all! So sorry you all sound so poorly (is now the time to mention I've not thrown up at all apart from my 2-day bug the other weekend?) ;)

Can't wait to join you in here this time next week (NHS scan Monday afternoon - Hovis is *such* a show-off).

Lili, the excitement over your gender scan is catching! Can't wait to hear the result!

Off xmas shopping this morning, so had better get up and get ready before the shops get busy. I might treat myself to some nappies or muslin or a swaddle as I haven't bought anything for baby yet and am DESPERATE to start my stash.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## lili24

Oh Tulip once you start the baby shopping you won't stop! It's like an obsession! Ohhh your scan on Monday will be fab! :cloud9:

Linn that is so sweet and thoughtful of him! What a lovely suprise it must have been :) I don't even want to think about not being able to find out the gender on Tuesday though and havig to wait another week, baby HAS to show us the goods! I will not leave until I know.. I've got my heart set on it and I'm going shopping afterwards! 

CJ I think you should work from home whenever you can, stay in the warm and away from all the crazy commuters! :) Hope you feel better soon.

I don't know if this is risky to say but.. I think I might be over the sickness. Each day is getting better and I think by 16 weeks I should feel fab :) mind you, it went away for a while at 10 weeks, then it bloody came back!


----------



## littlepne

I've stopped being sick (for now at least...) but I'm full of a cold which is making me feel worse! Was awake from 4am-7am today and only just woken up again and I'm still tired!!


----------



## Delilah

Happy Saturday ladies, I'm just checking emails after our office Xmas do yesterday where I swear I was the only one sober - it was not pretty - and cost me a bloody fortune! I left at 4pm and went to Borders as they have a huge closing down sale - also got a delicious Decaff Skinny Gingerbread Latte - god that was good!

So sorry for those who are still feeling sick - I am ok still - going in for my pre-op tomorrow then having the McDonald stitch put in my cervix on Monday not looking forward to that. They said my pre-op can be anything from 1-4 hours depending on how busy they are so I'll take a good book!

Hope you all have a good day, mine is running errands, buying christmas cards and shopping then home to sort through filing cabinets for our impending office move.

Catch you later.

Marie xx


----------



## Delilah

p.s. Lilli how exciting I really want a 16 wk gender scan but hubby says 20 week is soon enough - I'm working on him lol xx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Lili how lucky I still feel sick every night :( 

yeah thoughtful of him and also he said he couldnt hear me complain and ask about it every waking minute!! but it was fab, the babybond was 5 minutes from where we worked and he got an appointment fast, he often used to take me out so I thought we are off to eat somewhere I was soooo happy! Ah Lili I bet you will be shopping, I will only buy bits, unless it's a boy. And you are right it is an obsession, DD has the biggest wardrobe you can imagine :) 

Tulip how lucky getting to see hovis again! I really can't wait to feel my baby any longer, I was a bit worried today but then got no reason to be worried really. No pains no bleeding so guess all must be well :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Marie, good luck on Monday sweetie, will be thinking of you!!!
Lili, great news that the illness may be passing (knock on wood!).
I'm renewing my nausea meds today, I've finally given in :-(
Still need to do some groceries and buy last minute Christmas gifts so off I go!
Will be on later, hugs to all!
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

what meds are you on? I haven't taken anything other than Rennie! I just made and had dinner and actually not feeling sick yet but I got the biggest headache ever... it's killing me! But I don't want to take anything... is this caused by my pregnancy? I never ever get headaches and am a bit worried! Hypochonder I know!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Diclectin, which is only available in Canada: it's 10mg of doxylamine (like diphenhydrinate, an anti-nausea) plus 10mg of vitamin B6. Has been used for over 10 years and is perfectly safe in pregnancy. Helps so much!!! Yes, headaches are due to pregnancy hormones: paracetamol (acetaminophen) is perfectly safe and I've had to use it a few times myself when the headache becomes unbearable!


----------



## -Linn-

OMG it is horrendous, I might have one later! But thank god its pregnancy related, since I got my DD I'm such a hypochonder and fear I could become terminally ill! 

I can't believe this, OH is off to his work xmas work do soon and just informed me (he forgot to mention it before) that his Dad will be picking up his car here at 11.30 pm, when he gets back from London.... WTF? I mean he parks his car in our drive all week cause he works in London and takes the train from here (he lives in a village) and he left the key here and I really can't believe it! Now I have to stay up for his Dad to get that bloody key cause I'm not allowed to hide it outside which I think would be perfectly safe. Men, how can he arrange something like that when he knows I go to bed at 10.30? So CJ if you want to chat later, I will be online til late!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK, will look for you when I come back from my errands!
Just finished my shower and got dressed, have a good evening everyone!


----------



## Delilah

Thanks CJ I just hope they have left enough of my cervix there (from previous surgeries) to be able to do the stitch without any trouble.

CJ tablets sound a godsend - Linn I hope you manange to sort out your sickness it is very difficult to imagine how you must be coping with nausea every day but I suppose we all have our own issues with each pregnancy to cope with and the main thing is that our babies are born healthy and happy in June 2010 :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Delila, you know it's not as bad as it was til week 10 when I had to throw up several times a day and couldnt prepare any food for myself and had to throw up while making something for my DD! So now it's so much better, not great but I can't remember what it's like anymore to just feel normal. Although today has been better, I do feel a little sick but it's not too bad, I really don't mind as long as my baby is all happy in there! 

OH just went to his party and I went to Tescos and bought some apple cream turnovers, pringles, m&ms, white milky buttons and a big bottle of sprite so we are having our own little party tonight :)


----------



## Elle Number 4

-Linn- said:


> OH just went to his party and I went to Tescos and bought some apple cream turnovers, pringles, m&ms, white milky buttons and a big bottle of sprite so we are having our own little party tonight :)

It is 7:50am Sunday morning here...and I am STILL jealous of your party food. This baby is making me crave all the food I shouldn't be eating!!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh here it is 6.50 pm saturday night where are you? Australia? 

I must say when I go food shopping I don't normally buy these things but if he's going to be drinking and partying all night I wanted to have some fun here too :) DD looooved the milky buttons but the rest I put away until she's in bed which will be in 1 hour! I'm the same hun, craving all sorts of bad things since I'm pregnant.


----------



## Delilah

I have custard filled donuts, spaghetti bolognese made with real mince and full fat stuff (normally I'm all about low fat lol), parmesan, cheese & tomato share bread and a Cadbury's Flake for later. Had a cheese and salad cream sandwich for lunch today and have bought some Super Noodles (not had them for years) to have for lunch as a treat when I come back from my pre-op tomorrow! No wonder I'm getting a food baby belly.... hmmm will get a grip from Tuesday!

My evening is XFactor, chilling and packaging my ebay items that sold today.

Have a good evening everyone.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

ah your spag bol sounds lovely, I don't do low fat... so good on you getting full fat stuff so much better. I made a lovely spag bol this week too, looove it! hmmmmh donuts :) We had sausages, mash, cauliflower and broccoli with onion gravy for tea :) But that was 2 hrs ago so now I can't wait for all my treats! You are preggers you're allowed to put on weight, it doesn't count! 

Delilah we are going to get in trouble with all the people getting bad cravings here soon!


----------



## Delilah

Ha ha Linn I have been getting really jealous reading about all of you baking during the week so fair's fair!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I don't mind, just kidding... maybe you will get some time for some baking once that move is all completed :) I only started doing these things when I was on mat leave! xxx


----------



## Delilah

I am offically 14 weeks as I type! Need to get to bed - had pre-op today I have to go in at 9.30am in the morning for the surgery. Might have to stay in overnight but hopefully not.

I have got a pain in my butt literally - think it might be pelvic girdle pain, SPD or sciatica - have been in agonay (gradually getting worse) over the last few weeks. Need to review these when I get chance - posted on 2nd tri about it and some ladies have had it for ages.

Will report in when I'm back online after my stitch keep everything crossed for me please (scared me half to death with the risks at pre-op today)....

Marie xxx


----------



## jess_smurf

hi :hi:

just popping in a little early at 13weeks but feel i need to move on to here

my edd is 21st june but expect i will be induced at 38 weeks 7th june as i am mummy to an angel

hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey jess_smurf, nice to see you again!
June 7th is my due date, we may have our babies around the same time!
Marie, will be thinking of you tomorrow!
Had a crazy busy weekend with out of town guests, their girls age 11 years, 8 years and 5 years. Still managed to bake for Christmas: almond shortbread, chocolate coconut cookies, ginger spice cookies and chocolate mint bars. Finished my Christmas shopping, now just have some gifts left to wrap.
I'm exhausted, going to bed now (9PM) since I didn't sleep well last night. I never do when we have guests.
Hope everyone is feeling great!
CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh when I wake up, 15 WEEKS DONE!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Hi everybody! 

How are you all? I'm feeling so sick and tired this morning :( Got no energy to so nothing!! 
Hope you are all well :) 

xxxx :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Morning Linn, you ok?? 

Good luck Marie, thinking of you today xx

Got bad pains, wish they would go away :(


----------



## lili24

Linn my Chrissy card just arrived :) :) ohhhhhhhhh that's my fave pic too! So cheeky she is! Little cutie pie. Thank you hun it is lovely!! Xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm really ok hun... just soooo tired! Gotta go to the post office soon but can't be bothered to get dressed today, glad you got the card and like the picture, they weren't that slow then! 

And yes she is very cheeky :) 

Hope your pains will go away soon, I'm in pain too.. had too much white bread I think! And them I'm always telling people not to have it :dohh:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies,
Thinking of you Marie xx
Girls the last time i felt sick was yesterday morning!!!!! Please god let this be over!!

Had a hectic weekend, and some sad news...........my Nanny died Sunday morning and i am 4hrs away from the rest of my family, so all been a bit odd! They were together for 76yrs!! Just can not imagine how lost my grandad must be feeling :cry:

On a good note Sunday.....i had my best mates bday lunch which was great.........then we went to a kiddies carol service where santa made an appearance!! Then went for drinks last night with some girlie mates (Well i had coke!!). So not had much time to feel sad.

Got to travel down to Hapshire for funeral Fri, and i think i have sorted out people looking after the kids while i am away! 

Right i am going to have a cheese sarnie in a pitta bread with Mayo. Yum xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma so sorry to hear your Nan died :cry: Your poor grandad must be heartbroken! Does he have any other family near him? 

Hope your sickness is over for you hun! xxxx


----------



## lili24

Thinking of you Em XXXXXXXX


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thankyou sisters xx
Yeah he has my mum (was her mum) and dad 2 mins away, so that helps xx


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone!

Emma, i'm really sorry to hear about your nan, and am thinking about you and your family. :hugs:

I'm just back from my MW appointment and heard my little baby's heartbeat - it was loverly!! :happydance: but my arm is nipping from the blood test :cry: Looking forward to my scan in 4 weeks!! :thumbup:

hope you're all feeling much better this week!

:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Thats fab moongirl, I hope I will get to hear my baby's heartbeat on Friday, have been a bit worried! Can't wait to feel my baby moving around in there now!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats Moongirl. I hope i hear mine on Thurs xxx


----------



## Ifeelsick

Hi all

Emma so sorry to hear about your nan, and to hear that you're still feeling sick Linn.

I had my scan on Friday but had a hectic weekend so this is the firts chance I've had to get online. All went well, saw baby waving arms and legs, although think he/she was asleep as the scan man was jiggling my belly to get baby to move for a measurement and he/she was having none of it lol :haha: Very weird but lovely experience and now all our friends and family know so feeling much more excited. My due date was changed to 24th June, so I'd be really grateful if you could update it Emma :flower: I think I'll move over to 2nd tri a wee bit early as there is so much bad/scary news on first tri :wacko:

I haven't had any return of the sickness so far but been really tired this last week. I'd take tiredness over nausea any day though! 

Hope you're all well.

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Emma so sorry to hear about your grandmother... :hugs:
I'm excited to be 15 weeks today!

Have an apt with my OB tomorrow at 8 AM, which means taking the train at 6:58AM to make it into the city on time :wacko: 

Still exhausted from our overnight guests this weekend, 3 ill-behaved girls ages 6, 8 and 11 who insisted on tearing my house apart while their parents lounged with beers... I felt more like a full-time nanny than hostess :cry: They are home-schooled as their mother feels schools over-discipline kids and she wants hers to develop "independance"... Yikes...

I gave in on Friday night and started my anti-nausea meds. Everyone is starting to guess girl for me, as the sickness is getting worse, not better! I feel much better on the meds, no throwing up since restarting them!!!

Hope everyone is feeling good/better!
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

OMG CJ who was that? I don't like it when people let their kids do whatever they like in other peoples homes. I lost some nice friends over that.. I thought they were nice but I didn't like their kids. They hit DD and the mum said oh they have to sort that out between them and I was like WTF she's 1 and they were 2 and 4! So in the end I told them I didn't want to meet them anymore if they wouldn't get their kids to behave a bit better. DD hardly ever does what I want at home but when we visit other people she behaves like an angel, and if she doesn't I will tell her! 

Ah I'm still feeling sick but it is getting better. Hope you will be better soon hun! 

Emma at least you got a doppler so can reassure yourself I really need to know my baby is still happy in there. Hope I will be reassured on Friday until I can start feeling it properly! 

Lili not long now... tomorrow is the big day :) 

:hugs: to everyone xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn, the father is one of Nathan's close friends from university, so they've known each other for over 15 years. His wife is special to say the least. Telling me what I should do (i.e. have baby sleep in our bed for 2 years, quit my job (!) to home school, breast feed for 2 years, etc...) and shouldn't do (send them to school, give them vaccines, let them eat food from the grocery store, etc...). I just blocked her out after a while, and since DH and her hubby were playing games at 11 PM Saturday night, I just excused myself and went to bed to not be stuck with her alone...

Sorry you're still feeling sick Linn, maybe you should try vitamin B6? I've heard some nausea can go away with just that?

Lili, so excited for your scan tomorrow! You'll let us know as soon as you get home, right??


----------



## -Linn-

OMG CJ I would not put up with that, maybe you should suggest hubby meets with his mate on their own! without the wife and kids... did you not say to her that you are old enough to decide for yourself how you will bring up your kids? Sorry but I think I couldn't have kept my mouth shut esp on the subject of vaccines, that's irresponsible to say the least. I wished DD could have had hers all early, and she had them all on the earliest date possible, so glad I didn't have to send her to nursery before. Was so scared she would het measles as a baby, here some people think it's good if their kids get them :(
Poor you... was that the girls you said they were coming on Saturday? 

Just had some food and am good now, can I really not eat deli meats? I am craving salami so bad!!! And I got some here too :cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, they were about to arrive when we were chatting...

What a waste of a weekend :-( Didn't make it to the gym or wrap my Christmas gifts because I had to "host" AKA babysit. At least I got some baking done. I feel bad for DH's friend, he's a nice guy and doesn't agree with a lot of what his wife says/does, but he can't say anything...


----------



## -Linn-

Poor guy... she seems to be such a nutcase! Does seem to be a waste! I would have got into trouble for what I would have said to her lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Trust me I had to bite my tongue several times and tried to behave for DH's sake! When she said I should give birth at home I told her about all the cases of severe cerebral palsy that I've seen due to incompetence in midwives dealing with complications during at-home deliveries. That shut her up! GROWLLLL my blood is boiling just thinking of some of her comments!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ some people are a law unto themselves xx Well done for putting up with it for the sake of your OH. It is horrid when you have a couple when 1 of them is lovely and the other one you just want to strangle xx
Linn.................i eat deli meats!! Always have done with other 2 and still am!!! Hey ho xx


----------



## lili24

:)

Now that the scan is so close I am scared!!

Of course I'll let you know, I will text Linn and Emma when I find out, can't text you CJ as it doesn't work :(

Going to the Drs in a bit.. I thought these shooting pains was stretching but they are similar to when I get a uti.. now today my wee is really burning and I need to go all the time but only a bit comes out :( Best to get it checked out I think because last time I got one it went to my kidney and the pain is BAD then!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ - yeah I don't blame you mine is and I didn't even meet her... I find that so irresponsible she won't have her kids vaccinated. If one of her kids gets the measles and passes them on to a small baby :( But she sounds like she only cares about herself. I would never ever have a homebirth esp not given that my first birth was such a disaster.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, for sure get it checked out! UTI's are so common in pregnancy, and the symptoms can be different from when not pregnant. I'm just waiting for my turn, usually get them every 2-3 months when non-pregnant!

Emma and Linn: I'm still eating deli meats too 

Lili, as long as you send me an email instead of a text, I'll be happy !!!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma - salami is not cooked though, unlike ham or chicken slices so I could get toxoplasmosis which would be very bad for my baby! If I knew if I was already toxo positive then I would eat as much as I like and a rare steak.... hmmmmhhh that would be lovely! But I'm careful with salami! 

Oh no Lili, that does sound like a UTI. Hope you will get it cleared with some antibiotics! :hugs:


----------



## littlepne

Emma, my sympathies on your loss. Both me and my DH have lost our grans this year I wish they'd been here to find out our news.

My Grandad has been a bit lost as well but is slowly coming to terms with it, I can't imagine living with someone for that long and for them not to be around anymore.

Lots of hugs, I hope you all start feeling ok soon


----------



## emmadrumm77

littlepne said:


> Emma, my sympathies on your loss. Both me and my DH have lost our grans this year I wish they'd been here to find out our news.
> 
> My Grandad has been a bit lost as well but is slowly coming to terms with it, I can't imagine living with someone for that long and for them not to be around anymore.
> 
> Lots of hugs, I hope you all start feeling ok soon

Thankyou hun xxxx He is in pieces at the moment, but that is natural. I am just glad that i told her i was expecting when i was 10weeks!!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hiya emmadrumm77 - so so sorry to hear about your news! :-( so upsetting

When you get the chance can you change my date from June 21st to June 18th please? 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Delilah

Emma sorry to hear about your nan and will be thinking about u on fri. Lili hope u nip it in the bud before it develops. CJ i think u did amazing not responding to "mumzilla" well done and congrats on 15 wks 14 fot me today.

I'm out of surgery replying on phone so apologies for typos! Think it went well i'm bleeding but not loads they're keeping me o/nt to make sure all is ok, finally given me a jug of water after a 15 hour drought! didnt go down till 1pm due to emergency caesarian. Will catch u all tomoro. Mxx


----------



## littlepne

June 18th a great day for a birthday!! Haha as well as your LO sharing their due date with my birthday it's also Sir Paul McCartney's birthday!


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I hope you will recover fast! :hugs: xxx


----------



## lili24

Glad to hear you're okay Delilah.. Hope you will recover quickly. Thinking of you xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili how did it go at the doctors?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Delilah...........am glad that the worst is out the way for you hun!! Now all you need to do is get rest and be spoilt rotten xx
ch4r10tt3 have changed the dates for you.
The list should all be updated and correct, as i do my best do do it on a daily basis.

Lili...................HOW OVER EXCITED ARE YOU??? 1 more sleep :wohoo:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Marie, so glad to hear it went well and that they're keeping you O/N just to make sure. I would feel so much better about that in your shoes! I laughed at your "mumzilla" comment, so suited! Congrats on 14 weeks!!!! :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have decided to make things harder for me!!! Next to our names, i will put what team we are on??


----------



## -Linn-

yeah thats a good idea! im on team impatient!!

I don't know if you saw on first tri but Tulip had very bad news at her scan today :cry: 
I'm so sad for her :cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> I have decided to make things harder for me!!! Next to our names, i will put what team we are on??

Sounds great!! This will require more work on your part though, sure you're up for it?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yep...........Only got me and you on there CJ. So help me out if you know others xx
Love the team impatient hun xx

Linn.................Oh no!!!! What happened?

Ignore that i have just read her thread!! Oh bless her.............How very sad x


----------



## -Linn-

edit: i had already replied Emma, so terrible.. I really didn't expect that :cry:


----------



## umm

Hi could i be moved from the 19th to the 15th please:happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK Emma will do! As far as I know for June babies, I'm the only one who knows the sex as it is too early normally (unless chromosomes are checked!). Maybe some of the end-of-May ladies know? Hopefully Lili will find out tomorrow though


----------



## -Linn-

PMA for sure Lili will find out, just in case any of you don't know yet, just been texting with Lili RSbabe was fake... I know you posted on that thread CJ, I don't want to trust anyone on here anymore :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thought so!!! What a F***ing stupid family!!! How much bad luck can 2 people have?? Just seemed so unreal!! What on earth is wrong with people???


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> PMA for sure Lili will find out, just in case any of you don't know yet, just been texting with Lili RSbabe was fake... I know you posted on that thread CJ, I don't want to trust anyone on here anymore :(

Nice! That's why I now just come on here to chat with you lovely June ladies! What would people gain from lying on a forum? Very strange attention-seeking behaviour...


----------



## -Linn-

well I thought I post on here to let you know, I did think this morning hmmmhh did CJ fall for that story but I couldn't say anything as I didn't wanna be mean just in case it was true. As soon as RSbloke joined I was like WTF no way he is having internet access in the hospital and no way today he suddenly had Dees phone, did that teleport to him? Lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

Who is eternal rose then?? She was the one saying he was texting her??
Maybe this is not the thread to ask questions on?? You on FB?


----------



## -Linn-

will come on facebook for you now! xxx


----------



## lili24

I'm pretty sure ER is genuine hun, they probably were texting her with updates. I suppose anyone can text and continue their lies! Lkeecey used to text Linn but she still turned out to be a troll lol.

Bloody attention seeking weirdos!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Lili was just telling Emma that on facebook! bloody trolls.. I bet one is laughing at this right now!!


----------



## debgreasby

LKeecy was a troll? Geez i miss all the excitement! Really can'r believe how sick some people are. Here we all are, bearing our innermost worries, really does make you nervous to trust anyone|!

Can't bear to leave you guys, even tho my story will not have a happy ending. I like knowing how you are all getting on, so hope you don't mind.


----------



## Delilah

omg wot is wrong with these ppl? Sick doesnt begin to describe them. We all have so many things we have to speak to each other about u just cant tell who to trust. I only chat on here too and facebook, only have linn and emma on there tho, pm me amd i'll add others wen i get home 2moro. Lying in bed bored waiting for paul to bring me a sandwich from tesco hospital one was really gross lol 

Ps i think eternal rose is genuine i replied to a really sad post about her mum xx


----------



## -Linn-

awww debbie you are so sweet, it must be so painful for you! did you get the CVS results yet? 

yeah she was troll.. she got all arsy after Drazic lost her little angel... couldnt bear that all the attention wasn't on her I guess. And there are people like you who wish they had just normal boring pregnancys! It really upsets me that people would do stuff like that. :cry:


----------



## lili24

I only just read your news Deb, devastated for you and Tulip after her news today too. I followed you both all through TTC with our CBFMs and was thrilled for you both. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks guys - not got the results yet :( 

They should have been back at 4 today, but they aren't. Got to phone back tomorrow lunch time. Another sleepless night! 

Taking things one day at a time. Was so sad to hear about Tulip too. It's so unfair.

Don't know how i'd cope without this place!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Right ladies FORGET them, they want us to talk about them!! Our hearts are with people like Debs and Tulip who are genuinly lovely girls, who we know and love xxx

Enough said..............they don't deserve our brain waves xxx
Debs when do you get the CVS results???

:hugs: to you all xx


----------



## debgreasby

Tomorrow lunch time. Unfortunately the outcome will still be the same regardless of the results. We just want answers. x

Anyway enough doom and gloom, i still have so much to be thankful for.


----------



## -Linn-

I'm so sorry Debs, I was still hoping for a miracle for you! You really don't deserve this :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Grrr............my doppler has stopped working!! Had to send it back today!! Roll on Thursday where hopefully i will hear my bean again x


----------



## -Linn-

oh Emma thats not good, but I don't even have one at all :cry: been getting worried about my baby cause I can feel absolutely nothing, but then why should it not be ok?!! Thats what I keep telling myself! :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..... I can't feel anything either!! Oh except sick after food!! Didn't kick in till 7pm though, so must be getting better xx
It is still so early hun, don't panick all is fine babe x


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I felt sick later than I usually do today! On Friday I will get to hear my baby's heartbeat when I see my midwife :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Emma,too bad about your doppler! That's frustrating! Was it new for this pregnancy?
So excited for Lili's scan tomorrow 
Delilah, I'll add you on Facebook!!! PM me and I'll give you my full name!
Debs, thinking of you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

CJ you can just invite her off friend my list :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ.......yeah it was new for this pregnancy!! They said they will send a replacement out, so that is ok xx And i am seeing the midwife on Thursday for triple test, so they will probably try and hear the baby then...........if not i will beg them to xx

Right it is 9.30pm and i had a late one yesterday! Hubby is on his way home, so i will love you and leave you for tonight xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sweet dreams everyone!!!


----------



## -Linn-

I'm still up for an hour or so... 

Lili how are you? How did it go at the doctors?


----------



## MrsHart2b

helloooo can I be added to June 19th please? thankyou!x :D


----------



## lili24

I'm here Linn.. Had appointment at 9:30 with the out of hours Dr. She did a dipstick test and it showed water infection so I am on antibiotics for 7 days. She wasn't very helpful though, I was in and out in about 60 seconds :( But I will start to take them so they get in my system and then I have my midwife on Wednesday so will have a proper chat about the pains etc..

Really nervous about tomorrow now xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili it'll go well!!! So excited for you :hugs:


----------



## Neko-chan

Hi ladies! I've been lurking since October, first time posting. Due June 8th!


----------



## tonyamanda

Neko-chan said:


> Hi ladies! I've been lurking since October, first time posting. Due June 8th!

welcome hun!!

HI girls!! i don't post much but im coming over to second tri 2 days early.. we saw our baby last week moving around so all is well.. My date has changed to the 17th but its the 16th where you guys are so my ticker date is the 16th :thumbup:
hope everyone is well


----------



## SylvieB

i thought i could officially move to 2nd tri on 13 weeks? well, gonna come over now either way, other thread is half asleep lol
welcome to all the new ones on here!
had another apt yesterday (at 13+0) and doctor said it looks like a boy but cause it's so early, she said you can never tell. husband's absolutely thrilled though about the news, he was already convinced it was a boy anyways...
well, gonna make breakfast now and then take DD to daycare. you all have a good day xxx


----------



## lili24

Good morning everyone! :headspin:


----------



## Delilah

morning, good luck today lili and debs i'm waiting to go home when they discharge me. Bleeding has almost stopped and in no pain from surgery so fingers x'd all is well. Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Good morning everybody! 

Sylvie you are lucky you seem to be getting many scans, when is the next one? Should be able to know for sure then! 

Lili hope the infection will be better soon! What time is the appointment? Can't wait to hear your news hun xxxxx


----------



## TashTash

Good morning girls,

Well i havent been around much in the past few days due to having bad tummy cramps. Went to the hospital on sunday afternoon and had a scan and baby is fine, had an internal scan to check my cervix (which was apparently slightly open) aswell as an internal exam and while they were at it they done a smear! Whilst i was there they told me it was premature contractions. To have plenty bed rest and take paracetamol when the pain got to bad, and to visit my doctor yesterday.

Went to the doctor and they seemed to say the opposite of what the hospital said and apparently there has been no premature contractions and everything is fine. Signed me off work for yesterday and today and sent me on my way.

Im still in pain and nothing seems to have changed. If i still have cramps tomorrow i have to go back. Its doing my head in, keeping me awake all night and making me exhausted :( 

On a plus point we got to see our little man again who has grown so much since our 12 week scan! he is a whole 11.9cm now! only another 4 weeks to go til 20 week scan when we get to see him properly again and we cant wait. 

I have lost another 1lb :( and even had to take off my wedding rings and put them on a chain as they keep falling off and im worried i will loose them. Yet the doctor and midwife dont seem concerned about this either. I feel like a right hypercondriact but we tried so long for this i dont want anything to harm our wee man!

Oh and CJ if your updating the list were having a boy :) thanks x

sorry for the rant girls x x x


----------



## -Linn-

OMG TashTash how scary please stay on bedrest, aren't they putting you on any medication? I don't want to scare you but an open cervix and contractions are very bad, they should put you on strict bedrest in hospital and prescribe medication to stop the contractions and not send you away until the situation is more stable! Please let us know how it goes, I'm keeping my fingers crossed it will stop! But please lie down as much as possible!!!


----------



## TashTash

Linn - the doctor said yesterday that all is well cervix is fine and there are no premature contractions. 

Its all so confusing when im in pain! I very much doubt ill make it into work tomorrow though, stupid doctor............I go on leave after work tomorrow anyways, so now she is going to have to see me again to sign me off for one more day! 

I have got out of bed for a bit and im laying on the sofa and not long had a big bowl of cheerios, although that did make me feel sick lol 

Ill stay up for a bit longer then take myself back to bed...............thank god for the friends boxset.........havent watched them for ages and since the weekend im already halfway through series 3! 

x x x


----------



## -Linn-

oh I see so how come the hospital said yo uhad an open cervix! If you don't I'm sorry I misunderstood... cramps shouldnt be so bad to keep you awake all night though, hope they will find out what's the matter with you hun! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies xx

15 weeks today for me :happydance:

I have updated list xx

TashTash..........I would trust the hosp more than the dr's especially if they were the ones who did all the examinations. Linn is right babe..........you need to put your feet up and rest x

Lili am sooooooooooooooo excited for you!! Text me when you know xxx

Right am going to munch on breakfast now x


----------



## lili24

Oh how horrible to be told such conflicting info Tash, I'd get yourself back there tomorrow :( Do the cramps feel like contractions? I hope your dr is right and the hospital were wrong! Congrats on the blue bump :) x

It's at half 1 Linn :) xxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh good Lili i will be back home then, off out to play group and lunch at the cafe now :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Am sooooo excited for you Lili xxxxxxxxxxxx Will be here waiting also my phone will be attached to me xxxx

Oh and 16 weeks for you hun x


----------



## lili24

Oh I like the little storks next to the names on the list- hope you can put one by mine later! :) 

Show us the goods little baby!! :cloud9: 

I think girl xxxx


----------



## 1sttimemummy

im due june the 3rd :) this is my first post on 2nd tri so hello everyone, despite what my ticker says im 15 weeks today! xxc


----------



## littlepne

Hello! Welcome xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

1sttimemummy you just have to delete you ticker and do a new one hun xx Will put you down for the 8th then xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG girls...............I can definately feel my baby move today!! This is NOT wind!!! Have felt it loads in the last half hr :happydance::happydance:
Very odd............have had small flutters over the last few weeks, but these are proper kicks!!!

Those of you who can't............don't worry as this is my 3rd baby, so will be earlier that most!!


----------



## debgreasby

We have just had the results of the CVS.

Our much loved baby boy has Edward's syndrome. It's a fatal condition. Nothing can be done. We are heartbroken. 

Thank you to everyone who wished us well.


----------



## TashTash

I had an internal scan to check my cervix which showed it was slightly opened ...........but apparently when they gave me an internal it all felt alright?

I dunno and the pain seems to have eased off for a bit so ive just quickly tidied around my livingroom - well put the dogs toys away, she is worse than a 3 year old for getting everything out! 

It does come and go but thats probably down to the pain killers? I have no idea what contractions feel like to know if im having contractions BUT if these cramps are anything to go by I am sooooooooo not looking forward to labour!! 

x x x


----------



## Delilah

OMG Debs I am so sorry I was praying it would be better news for you :hugs::cry::hugs: Mxx


----------



## Delilah

Welcome to all the new June moms and to those moving over from first tri - good luck Lili I might pay to have a gender scan first week in Jan, my 20 wk scan isnt until 26 Jan - just have to persuade Paul! xxx


----------



## TashTash

Oh Debs so sorry hun, all my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family and not forgetting your little boy. 

x x x


----------



## debgreasby

Thank you all for thinking of us at this horrible time.

But no more tears for you guys! You have your precious babies to take care of! I'm not leaving you, can't wait to find out what everyone's having etc!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 1sttimemummy

how to i change my signature??? i forgot how i done it in the 1st place x


----------



## emmadrumm77

1sttimemummy Looks like you found out how to do it xx
Debs........am so sorry hun, you seem such a strong lady, i just hope you remain so strong a person. You are an inspiration to us all xx

TashTash FOR GODS SAKE SIT DOWN!!!!!!!!

Right lunch.............Hmmmm xx


----------



## Louisa K

Hello june mummies, just wondered if I could be added to your list, I'm due on 10/06/2010.. Thank You!!


----------



## -Linn-

So sorry to hear your new Deb, thinking of you! :hugs: 

Emma I am so jealous.. this is also my second baby and I feel nothing :cry:


----------



## nightkd

Woop! I'm into 2nd tri... :)

xx


----------



## Mary HH

Moved over today! 1 down, 2 to go. X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Neko-chan said:


> Hi ladies! I've been lurking since October, first time posting. Due June 8th!

Congrats, the day after myself and same day as Emma!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

debgreasby said:


> We have just had the results of the CVS.
> 
> Our much loved baby boy has Edward's syndrome. It's a fatal condition. Nothing can be done. We are heartbroken.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who wished us well.

Oh Debs, so sorry to hear your news.... Yes, trisomy 18 is a lethal condition. I'm so sorry you're going through this... :cry:


----------



## Tulip

debgreasby said:


> But no more tears for you guys! You have your precious babies to take care of! I'm not leaving you, can't wait to find out what everyone's having etc!

Good point Deb - you lot have just gained a couple of proper stalkers.

Em can you take me off the list/mark Ruby as an angel/whatever you feel appropriate please.

Lots of love to you all (ahem.... still waiting on Lili's news)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

TashTash, definitely rest as much as possible! So strange you're getting such conflicting information :nope:
Lili, I'm antsy with anticipation. UPDATE ASAP!!!!
Emma: so jealous you're feeling kicks, when will it be my turn? 
I love seeing the little coloured storks next to our names on the first page :winkwink:
Oh, and welcome to all the new June mothers graduating to second trimester! So nice to see you again :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili...................is having a......................i will wait for her to tell you x Ha Ha 

All is well though xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Tulip said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> But no more tears for you guys! You have your precious babies to take care of! I'm not leaving you, can't wait to find out what everyone's having etc!
> 
> Good point Deb - you lot have just gained a couple of proper stalkers.
> 
> Em can you take me off the list/mark Ruby as an angel/whatever you feel appropriate please.
> 
> Lots of love to you all (ahem.... still waiting on Lili's news)
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Tulip and Debs, you're definitely far from stalkers :hugs: Sooooo welcome to come by whenever you want, you'll always be welcome with all of us!!! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> Lili...................is having a......................i will wait for her to tell you x
> 
> All is well though xx

ARgh you're killing me!!! I'm so disadvantaged by my darn mobile carrier that doesn't receive international texts :wacko:


----------



## -Linn-

I know what Lili is having but she has to let you know herself! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

We are so cruel Linn.................he he he


----------



## -Linn-

yeah but she didnt ask us to let them know, its her news so they have to be patient! I'm so jealous I can't have a gender scan :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

It's on FB xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah she asked me to post on here just now! 

Lili's bump is pink :pink: 

She is off shopping now so won't be able to update on here for a while! 

So happy for her :) xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats Lili.................your :pink: has been added to list xx


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats to Lili on pink bump xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn and CJ i felt proper kicks with first dd at 17 weeks, and felt 2nd dd at 16 weeks and this one 15 weeks, so seems to reduce by a week with every baby!! Not long now girls. It is such a great feeling xx


----------



## -Linn-

Ah Emma I wish you could add one of those for me, makes me feel really guilty!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I didnt feel DD til much later than you :( I even have a posterior placenta, so hope everything is fine in there!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn it will be hun xxx Be patient hun xx
Right must get dd up and then get other dd from school. xx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm not patient lol.. so where is CJ she wanted to know so badly!


----------



## TashTash

Thanks for all the well wishes girls.

Feeling a bit better now and have even managed a quick shower and to get dressed! 

Dh made me some pasta when he came home for lunch as he is worried about how thin i look apart from the massive preggo belly haha 

Currently drinking a big bottle of yazoo strawberry milkshake.............which is very odd as i dont usually like milk at all!! 

x x x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm in the middle of clinic, logging on to the forum in the doctors' lounge just to read the sex of Lili's bump!!! I'm so excited, another pink bump for one of my bump sisters 
Yay Lili!!! I want to see what you buy!
BTW, the hospital blocks FB so no access to it between 7:30AM and 6PM :-(


----------



## mememe84

Hi mine has changed till the 15th x


----------



## lili24

My scan was amazing, private is so much more enjoyable than the hospital ones! My pics are in 4d and my baby is fabulous.. I love her so much. I cried like a tit.. I feel so weird referring to her as 'she', think it will take a few days to sink in. 

Anyway I just came home to take the dog out so I'm going back out now to do some shopping, gotta get quite a few Xmas pressies still.. And any girlie clothes I see!

Thanks everyone.. Love u all! Still thinking of debs and Nic, I'm so sorry xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I want to see the pictures! So happy for you :) xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili..........me 2!!! Come on show us pics asap xxxxxxxxxxx

Hope the shopping goes well and you buy lots of fun pink things xx


----------



## -Linn-

god I feel so sick, I just couldn't stop throwing up... I got dinner in the oven and I can't move :cry: when will it finally be over? Not fun anymore :( I need to wash dishes and set the table :cry:


----------



## Mrs G

How exciting Lili!! We've got a private scan booked at 16wks and I wasn't sure if they'd be able to tell the sex then or not. Mind you dh reckons he's already sussed out it's a boy.... (see my thread in 2nd tri).

Hope everyone else is well. Had a slight drama today when m/w couldn't find heartbeat again and sent us to hopsital for an emergency scan!! All fine, just anterior placenta and baby hiding behind it!!

Kath xxx


----------



## -Linn-

at least she sent you to the hospital for a scan, when the midwife listened to my baby's heartbeat at 13 weeks she didn't want to do it at first cause it's very normal for them not to find it, I persuaded her and she found it quite fast! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

-Linn- said:


> at least she sent you to the hospital for a scan, when the midwife listened to my baby's heartbeat at 13 weeks she didn't want to do it at first cause it's very normal for them not to find it, I persuaded her and she found it quite fast! :hugs:

I think my sobbing might have persuaded her!! I wasn't really that worried by it until she was!! Then I lost it!

x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mrs G am glad that every thing is ok hun xxx I am looking forward to my midwife apt this Thursday, to hear my bean again xx Not looking forward to the triple test, but i should be used to the vampires wanting my bllod by now x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So excited about Lili's news I forgot to post about my OB apt!
Was in Toronto by 7:45 this morning, 1 hour earlier than normal (ouch). Made it on time! My blood pressure/heart rate are the same as pre-pregnancy. My weight, well we won't talk about that... Heart rate found instantly with doppler. My urine dipstick shows signs of a urinary tract infections, despite complete absence of symtoms. So urine culture to see what grows, and more blood work. I had the AFP done to detect neural tube defects, and thyroid check as my OB felt my fatigue is out of keeping with second trimester. My anatomy scan and next check up is January 12th!
TashTash, hope the pain is better! And Mrs. G., glad everything is OK!!!
Linn, so sorry you're still throwing up :-(


----------



## -Linn-

hahaha CJ you won't talk about your weight, you are still slim!!! 
I'm feeling a bit better now as I had something to eat just now :) 
I'm tired all the time and my midiwife said it was normal!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Tired...................tired..........my god has hit me like a brick!!! Am so Zzzzzzzz.

CJ am glad all went well today hun xxx

Linn..........so odd, i am the total opposite of you!! I feel fine and i then eat and just feel awful after xx
So here goes............what to have to eat??? Hmmm


----------



## Ifeelsick

Ah Lili that's lovely news, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Emma now I'm just feeling awful lol... think it's caused by being tired as well! Just got back from asda and it made me feel really bad!


----------



## Mrs G

-Linn- said:


> Emma now I'm just feeling awful lol... think it's caused by being tired as well! Just got back from asda and it made me feel really bad!

LOL, Asda always has that effect on me!! x


----------



## -Linn-

lol I bought some nice things but no fancying them yet... just having some ice cold shloer now, thats helping :)


----------



## Mrs G

:hugs:hope it's better soon. x


----------



## E&L's mummy

just realised ive moved up a box.....just checking in ladies. cant sleep. xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

poor you... any news hun? congrats for moving up :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

his magnesium and potassium are low so they gave him 2 units of blood. it has perked him up a bit apperently. really proud of my mum. she drove on the motorway to and from the hospital by her self. she hasnt been driving long and only normally does to work and back. 

why cant i sleep?!?!?!?! grrrrrr


----------



## lili24

It's because you have so much on your mind E&L..! Hope you have drifted off to sleep now :hugs:

Only just got back and into bed, had to go and show my mum and dad the pics. Sooo sleepy.

New pink tickers!! I like!! <3 xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> New pink tickers!! I like!! <3 xx

:cloud9: I know, I was so excited to change mine!!! Sooooo happy for you!
E&L, hope things continue to improve, fingers crossed hun!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations on the pink bump Lili, fabulous, fabulous news!

And thank you for your kinds words xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I love your pink ticker! :cloud9: 

E&Ls mummy sounds like he is getting better, wonder why they didn't give him the blood any earlier after all the blood loss. I nearly died giving birth and also lots lots of blood and I was transfused pretty much straight away! :hugs:


----------



## TashTash

Congratulations on the pink bump lili :)

My tummy is still sore, was awake from 2am until 7am when i got to sleep til 9am to be rudely awoken by the next door neighbours banging and i swear i heard someone say "natasha" into my ear ....................strange!! 

Just waiting for the med centre to call me with an appointment ..................lets see what they say today! 

Really wanted to go into work today as its my last day before xmas and i know ill have a pile of stuff stacked up on my desk as ive been off all sick this week and wasnt in the office last week! grrrrrrrrrrr oh well making sure my baby is ok is far more important than a clear desk for the new year!! 

Hope all you girls are well x x x


----------



## Delilah

Woo hoo Lili - go pink bump - cant wait to see pics. CJ glad all went well - you are still slim sweetie - I have put like 9lbs on in 3 weeks due to food not baby need to get a grip this week....!

Mrs G when I went for my pre-op on Sunday it took mw ages to find hb I was getting worried but then she found it and it was really fast it wasnt like what I thought I was picking up on my doppler so I need to have another go with my angelsounds to see if I can get the fast hb.

Have a good day everyone, got a meeting this am with a potential new accountant... yawn! Then its back to sorting through paperwork for me for our impending office move.... hoping to close the office on Friday for 2 weeks - yeah!!!

Mxx


----------



## lili24

Tash you are much better being off, hope you get some answers today :hugs:

Will put the pics on to FB later, got the midwife today and then work :( I did buy quite a few girls things yesterday though!! :)

Huge hugs for Tulip, thinking of you, your hubby, and Ruby xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

ah nice to hear you was succesfull shopping I can't wait for my 20 week scan now and then the new summer collections will be out too! Where did you go? I had a look in GAP they got such cute clothes :)

please do put up the pictures soon! xxx


----------



## lili24

I only got stuff from next and mothercare, and a few vests from Asda when we went shopping. I got a pair of pumps size 0 in next and they are so cute! And then I got a few Xmas presents in other shops but still got more to get :(

I actually despise Xmas shopping it took me soooo long to find a parking space and then the quees are horrible! But the good news is the baby sections are empty :)


----------



## lili24

My phone sent that and I wasn't finished!

Linn do you like my new countdown, it's counting down to your scan too. Not so depressing now is it :)


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I noticed it and do like it... thought that it was counting down to my scan too :) Soon it's xmas and new years and then it won't be long and we are already halfway then as well :) I just hope I won't be disappointed at the scan, I feel a bit guilty for thinking that! xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn you won't be!! If it is a boy, you will get your head around it so quickly babe xx

Lili am loving the pink ticker, my scan is 2 days after yours :winkwink:
Got my midwife tomorrow though xx

Delilah............the noise you are hearing with your doppler is your own hb, from the placenta hun. The babies as you now know is much quicker xx


----------



## -Linn-

you're right Emma it's not like I'm not going to want my baby anymore if it's a boy! I won't love him any less! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma have been meaning to ask you, did you receive my xmas card? Lili already got hers Monday and I posted them all on the same day! xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

How odd you should ask, just got home and what should be on my door step???? Your card!!! Fab picture hun xx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks, I'm glad you like it, I was gonna stick lots of glitter stars on that I had made with DD but then I had some very sad news from my friend and I really didn't feel in the mood to do any more crafts that week! So it's a bit more simple than planned :) How strange you only got it today, you live much closer than Lili! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I know!! I only get 1 post a day though, so maybe that is why?? Odd xx


----------



## lili24

The post is a strange thing lately I'm telling you!! 

Went to my MW and she did the doppler, not that exciting when you have one at home just as good and listen all the time anyway, lol. She told me only to use mine once a week. Soo good to hear the HB again though, 150 bpm :)

Did ya like my scan pic Linn, :cloud9:

Delilah the HB you are getting is your own, if you move a tiny tiny bit around that area you should get the babys much faster HB, and also a whooshing sound in time with your own pulse will be nearby too. Sometimes I can get all 3 sounds at the same time and it's funny to listen to, lots going on in there! 

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

How come my ticker for Abi is up to 9yrs??? But the age it says is right?? Odd


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Lili, i wish my doppler was here!!! I miss hearing the bean xxx Will hear it tomorrow at mw though xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I loved it, did you not get my reply? So cute :) Hope you can live with listening just once a week lol... I bet you are used to do doing it more often! I can't wait for my midwife appointment on Friday so I can relax and know my baby is still happy in there! 

xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I can not find the pics on FB hun???? Where r the scan pics from yest??


----------



## lili24

I don't know about the ticker, that is funny! Those Lilypie ones mess up sometimes!

Hope your new doppler comes soon Em! :)

Oh the MW asked me to go and see the Dr this week too, cos I have some spots on my belly and legs and she seen them when she did the doppler.. well they look like spots to me. I thought it was bad skin because of the hormones, but she said its a rash. Has anyone had that? xxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Em I'm gonna put them on FB when I finish work, I took one on my mob and sent it to Linn, have u got a picture phone too xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I got them too, they are spots to me.. not on my legs but belly and boobs! I'm not worried about them will see if my midwife notices! 

Emma Lili sent me a picture message.. dont know if the pix are on Facebook yet. 
To me your Lilipie ticker looks normal :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone!
Lili I want to see the pic too!
Linn, I received your card yesterday, what a cute picture of DD!!! Thank you :flower:
Delilah, how are you feeling today hun?
I popped! I officially look pregnant. Weird but I'm happy about it :happydance:


----------



## sweetniss113

Emma the ticker goes up in months so she is 2 years 9 months and it will reset to 1 month at her next birthday. 


how is every one today? 

I am doing good starting to get more energy, I have been so tired lol


----------



## -Linn-

wow CJ you got my card faster than Emma who lives not that far from here at all :) Post here seems so slow, been waiting for a parcel from my mum for 1 week now, I will be so upset if it got lost in the post but if Emma had to wait 5 days for her card I can be hopefull! 

Aaah CJ I wanna see a pic, I will take a new bump pic today as well :)


----------



## Delilah

Good afternoon ladies, CJ thanks for asking I'm fine today - no bleeding or pain from the surgery so that is great news - they said I recovered very quick from the general anaesthetic too. 

My big issue is this damn pelvic girdle pain - it is becoming very painful when I move about - they dont tell us all these things do they! Need to do some research on that when I'm home tonight. Will also try my doppler again now I know what I should be listening for!

CJ post a piccy of you popping - how exciting!!!!

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I get that pain as well, only when I moved around a lot in the day, it's usually worst in the evening! What did your midwife say about that? Do you know for sure it's PGP? With my DD I didn't get any at all and now I have been having those pains for nearly 2 weeks :(


----------



## lili24

One more hour of work then I'm off to Mamas and Papas with my sister. Arrrrrrrrrrr!

That was fast post to Canada! I've been waiting for an item through Royal Mail for a week Linn, yet your Xmas card came in days. They are stupid!


----------



## Delilah

Hi Linn I am going to ask the consultant next Monday when I have my post-op follow up appointment. It sounds like it - have a look at these

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicgirdlepain/ 

or (this looks a bit more severe)

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/

One of the midwives in the hospital told me her daugher had the second one and had to have caesarean because she couldnt open her legs to give birth.

I am fine when I'm sat still and fine more or less when I'm walking but it is when I sit and move or reach for something/stretch in a certain way or when I get out of bed in a certain way that I am in agony. Will let you know.

Mx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yes Lili, i have a picture phone xx


----------



## TashTash

Evening girlies just thought i would come and give you an update!

Well i went to the dr's today and they sent me straight to hospital ..............i seen a lovely doctor today!! He checked me over and checked my urine sample but could find nothing wrong but was worried about the pain i was in. 

The baby is fine and a massive 135mm now!! Ive been given anti sickness pills and a drip with some painkillers in so hoping they kick in soon!! 

x x x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Tash, hope you feel better soon! The anti-sickness pills have helped me so much, hope they work as well for you! Great news about baby growing well


----------



## E&L's mummy

*My dad has moved off ccu and onto a ward!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
its another step to him being ok. sorry just wanted to share. lolxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

im really pleased for you E&Ls mummy! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Great news E&L!!!! :hugs: to you and your family 
Linn, I'll post a bump update on FB tonight, it's CRAZY! When I woke up this morning and tried to sit up, I noted a significant obstruction to doing so and had to "roll" out of bed. When I stood up and looked down, I realized why :dohh:


----------



## -Linn-

wow CJ can't wait to see the bump! xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

im fighting the urge to get in the car and drive over there but hubby is back to work tomorrow. i made the plan of going back at the weekend. will just have to wait till then. 
Linn to answer your earlier question they did give him some in theatre as far as i know. yesterdays 2 units were a top up after getting tests back i think.


----------



## -Linn-

In that case ok, I am so pleased for you he will be fine hun :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats E&L, you must be so relieved hun xx
CJ can not wait to see your bump.................Lucky you xx


----------



## -Linn-

edit: the pix are gone again!


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey all, not sure why I'm still sat here online, but I haven't logged in for a while so I thought I would check in!
Well I turned 16 weeks today, and I am loving it! 
I hope everyone is well!


----------



## angelbaby999

awh the bump pics are fab Linn!


----------



## -Linn-

hey angelbaby was wondering how you were doing! Congrats on 16 weeks, are you going to find out the gender? I am dying to find out!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone!!! Just posted a photo on FB of my belly, wearing my new gingerbread man PJs sent from my friend in Belgium!
Linn, I still haven't caught up to you hun ;-)
Hope everyone is doing well, I'm off to bed :hugs:


----------



## TashTash

Morning girls

Hope all is well?? Im just sat in bed in hospital still bored and still have a sore tummy now the pain relief has worn off.

Baby is moving around loads but think thats because im just layin in bed i can feel him more!! 

Had a bad nights sleep again, but that probably has something to do with the lovely polish lady who only speaks broken german who im sharing a room with insisting on sleeping with the light on! A nurse came in and switched it off around 5.30 am much to my relief!! 

German hospitals are fabby but the food is shocking, all i have been given so far is bread and ham and cheese .............oh and salami which i thought you werent supposed to have when your pregnant?? Didnt eat it anyways. All i wanted was a bowl of cereal lol.
Anti sickness pills have well worn off though and even the smell of the cheese and ham was enough to make me sick!! Bratwurst and mashed potatoe for lunch ..............least i like that lol 

hope everyone else is feeling well

Tash x x x


----------



## -Linn-

TashTash here where I live the food in the hospital is shocking too! How long do you have to stay in? hmmmhhhh Bratwurst, I want some!


----------



## Delilah

E&L's mummy so pleased your dad is doing well, must be such a relief :thumbup:

Linn I saw your bump on my phone - coming along very nicely chick - and all baby!!!!

CJ love the "popped" bump pic - very cute and def all baby (lucky you!)

Angelbaby congrats on 16 weeks, time seems to go slowly but really we're motoring through the weeks aren't we.

Tash, sorry you are still in hosptial - hopefully they'll let you out soon - I was in o/night on Monday for my stitch and they had no decaff tea/coffee on maternity wards and my options for sandwiches were egg mayo, tuna mayo or soft cheese & cuc! Very tasteless so as Linn said no change in standards I suppose whatever country in Europe for hospital food.

Hope you're all well today ladies. Will check in later, I'm busy with office packing today again :-(


----------



## TashTash

Hey girls,

glad to hear the food is shocking everywhere lol

I have no idea how long im here for but they have asked me what main meal i want for tomorrow :( opted for fish as it all looked horrid then i get a booklet in english saying i can get a coupon for the cafe instead gggggggrrrrrrrrr lol opted for english breakfast rather than the continental one tho.

x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mmmmmmm english fry up.................Mmmmmmmm.............am licking my lips :flower:

Come on Linn where r the pics i missed xx

2 hrs to go till i see my MW...... Yeah xx


----------



## -Linn-

edit: pix gone!


----------



## -Linn-

OMG Emma I am so jealous a fry up? I want one too :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn firstly [B]OH MY GOD!!!!![/B] That bump is massive!!!! Am, soooooooooooooooooo jealous!!!

Also it was TashTash who said she had ordered an English breakfast in hosp..........my mind then was drooling over a fry up :haha: I had a choc digestive for breakfast!! Couldn't stomach anything else xx


----------



## -Linn-

oh Emma I missed Tashs post, I thought you were having a fry up hun... so we can both be jealous! 

Sorry to hear you only had a digestive biscuit! I had toast with chicken and cheese and tomatoe that was nice but it didn't last! Maybe will have some of the apple cake I made last night with whipped cream :)

TashTash can you speak German?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Had ham and cheese in a baguette for lunch though xx


----------



## lili24

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :)

I could eat an English breaky too, right now!!

How are we all? I did some MAJOR shopping yesterday.. it's quite scary how much stuff I got, I am so excited to buy all these girls clothes. I got her wallpaper for feature wall in the nursery and today I'm getting moses basket, cot bedding and bumper.

I keep crying cos I am so happy!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Lili i am soooooooooo happy for you!! Girls are FAB!!! Am so pleased i have my 2, they are my complete world x
Am now off to see my mw, so chat to you all later xx


----------



## littlepne

Ok that's decided it, bacon sausage and beans time!! :)


----------



## lili24

Yum!! I had cottage pie. 

Linn I just seen your bump and it really is a bump and a half! You are so noticably pregnant and I'm jealous!! 

Good luck Emma hope you get to hear the HB :) xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Just got back...........hb found within seconds and between 150-165, i cried like a tit!! My dd didn't notice, so all good! Bloods taken and next appointment is at 25weeks. Lets hope my replacement doppler arrives soon!!
Must get ready for tomorrow!! I really hope it doesn't snow too much, as would hate to miss my Nan's funeral, and it is a good 3.5hrs drive! 

Am not sure what to eat tonight?? Forgot to take anything out!! Oops x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi there ladies, finally settled in my office!
Linn and Emma, I usually get up at 6:40AM my time, started running 15-20 minutes on my treadmill again. Leave my house at 7:45 to take the communter train... So I do check FB before leaving for work 
Tash, hope you feel better!
Delilah, all back to normal?
E&L, thinking of you!
Lili: I'm holding off on buying anything else for baby girl for now. We're starting the major house renos this week and until it's done, I'll have no where to store extra stuff. I want the contractor to start working on the nursery first so that I can resume buying things again 
CJ


----------



## lili24

Another girl Emma? My princess has 150 bpm ;) I hope the snow stays off for you. How bad is it right now? It's not snowing here..

CJ I think it's great that you are staying so active and fit whilst pregnant. We have a little home gym with treadmill, cross trainer and sauna and I haven't used any of it in months. Think I'm going to be a big unhealthy slob by the end of my pregnancy!


----------



## Delilah

I've had a salad, grapes, apple and then blew it with THREE mince pies.... OMG!

CJ good today thanks, all seems fine - I applaud you for resuming your exercise regime. Like Lili I have a home gym in the garage and we have a treadmill at the back of the house which I do use but have also neglected. I have been moaning to Paul about my 10lb weight gain in a month and he said "instead of eating and talking about it just get back on the treadmill" :dohh: Hello!!!! I dont need him to tell me what I know lol. Will do this weekend though determined that I will not balloon with food... they said I cant run with the stitch but can power walk and walk on an incline :thumbup:

Emma, I hope all goes well for tomorrow and you manage to make it - I'm in Manchester and no snow here yet just very cold. 

Tonight's job is writing out all my Christmas cards!

Mxx


----------



## nightkd

Urgh, I am feeling so sick tonight. Taking anti-biotics for a UTI and they seem to be upsetting my tummy :( Just as I was starting to feel better!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh nightkd, I sympathize! I'm back on nausea meds, and still throwing up despite them :-( I'm wondering if I have a symptomless urinary tract infection that is contributing to symptoms though...


----------



## nightkd

I have an anti-nausea patch behind my ear (wore it for our flights over here) but it doesn't seem to be doing much!!! Maybe it's worn off now, but it didn't help much with nausea on the flights anyway!! :dohh:

I didn't have any clear symptoms with this UTI, have just been peeing...slightly regularly, but it's difficult to tell if it's pregnancy related or UTI related!

What nausea meds are you on?

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks everyone. It is snowing here and has been for the last hr!! They say the east of the country will be really heavy snow storms tonight!! They say 20cm will fall.............GREAT!

Lili............they say that anything over 140 is prob a girl, we shall see xx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Lili how exciting buying all that stuff... don't buy it all now or you will end up being bored at the end of your pregnancy when there is nothing left you need... that was my problem, I had it all before I was 20 weeks. How boring I already got everything this time but will get a new moses basket and crib in the new year and a new bouncer :) And then clothes if I'm having a boy! 

I been shopping today as well, got some fab gifts for my little princess... she will be sooo happy! And it ended up a bit more than we planned but now I really won't get anymore (yea right) otherwise I will need a new house for alll her toys! 

I'm just having some cheese on toast with jalapenos and then making pizza later :) I'm starving today.. you don't wanna know what I have already ate, thats where my bump comes from by the way!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I had only put on 2lb....................Grrrr......................Come on bump!!!! GROW x


----------



## -Linn-

I will let you know how much I put on tomorrow after I saw my midwife at 10.. I really hope she will find the heartbeat.. I know silly to be worried, I don't really have reason to think anything is wrong! 

I think it's a boy for Emma, as it is the first time she is feeling sick during pregnancy!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooooh that would be different!!! We shall see xxxx
I think you are having a boy, you seem to have a boy bump xxx Whens your gender scan??? Must pop it in my diary xx

lol xx


----------



## -Linn-

My bump looks the same like with DD :) We shall wait and see... my scan is on 18th January same day as Lilis so I won't make a ticker, can look at hers! And then got another one on 29th January just to make sure! Emma I think it's a boy for you cause my mum she felt sick with me but not with my brother so for you it must be the other way round!


----------



## lili24

Yeh Linn I wondered about that.. If I buy it all now what will I do at the end? Haha. I'm sure I'll always find something to buy though ;)

I'm putting on weight rapidly, like 1lb a day or something! Haha.. I can afford to though since I lost a lot at the beginning and I am not even back at 9 stone yet. 

I've felt a bit sick today too and wondered if it was my antibiotics for UTI nightkd.. it is one of the side effects, also thrush, and I am getting that too :( Get rid of one problem and gain another! 

xx


----------



## nightkd

lili24 said:


> I've felt a bit sick today too and wondered if it was my antibiotics for UTI nightkd.. it is one of the side effects, also thrush, and I am getting that too :( Get rid of one problem and gain another!
> 
> xx

What anti-biotics are you on? I'm taking nitrofurantoin and the leaflet has like a whole page FULL of possible side effects :wacko: :dohh:

I forgot about the thrush factor! Hopefully I can avoid that! My mum swears by sticking live yoghurt up there..... :lol:

xxx


----------



## TashTash

Hey girls 

Well still in hospital but got seen to by a specialist today who confirmed its deffo a boy in there! He was very thourough and upped my painkillers and gave me something to help relax the muscles as he thinks its just bad stretching................and so far its working!! 

If i still feel better in the morning they will let me go home .........yey!! sooo dont want to be here any longer.

The german/polish lady im sharing a room with seems very poorly and has shut the curtain so now i cant watch tv or even look out of the window! good job i have my laptop and dongle!! going to try and sleep soon whilst watching a few episodes of friends.

x x x


----------



## lili24

That is great news Tash, hope you feel good in the morning :)

Nightkd they are Cephalexin, think the side effects are probably similar to yours :( I can't wait to finish them. I have to take 4 a day too and I keep forgetting :lol: I never used to be like this! :lol:

The Dr gave me some Canesten cream to use for the thrush. I hope you don't get it. Not nice :(

xxxx


----------



## lili24

My iphone tells me my baby is now as big as a turnip. :lol: I really don't know how there can be a turnip in my belly and it still be flat like this? Come on bump!! :)


----------



## -Linn-

Lili all antibiotics make you feel sick, always take them with plenty of food! They are a really good cure for the constipation though :haha:

oh yeah I always found more stuff to buy but lots of it didn't get worn or used so it was a waste of money in hindsight... now I am a lot better as I already got my DD I rather buy the necessary stuff and spend the rest on her. After today I can't wait for xmas now, she will be soooo happy! I am sure she will love her gifts so much. She asked if she can buy a teddy for the baby for xmas, so cute so I told her santa was bringing all the presents but she could buy one for the baby's 0 birthday so she was happy :) I got her lots of baby annabell stuff which the baby will bring her when it comes home from the hospital I just so can't wait!!! 

Lili I still want to see your bump pic, I don't want to know how much weight I put on. I threw up loads but didn't lose weight in the beginning at all!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

The heart rate thing is another old-wives tale! My little girl's heart beat is consistantly between 130-140 and my friend is expecting her 3rd boy all of whom had heart rates around 150 during pregnancy!

I don't know how I've managed to gain so much weight despite nausea and throwing up still now? Maybe it's water retention? Mind you I don't throw up chocolate, so it still could be fat accumulation 

I don't have a urinary tract infections, just looked at my results on the hospital's online system. One advantage of being a doctor in the hospital where I am followed! Now wishing my AFP results come in soon so that I can stop worrying about spina bifida :-(

I'm leaving for the Dominican Republic in 10 DAYS!!!! Hopefully I still fit in a few of my 15 bikinis... :blush: If not I'll have the perfect excuse to buy yet another few! Looking forward to lounging in the shade by the beach, sigh... It was -20'C again today and getting colder by the day...

Tash, great news hun about you feeling better :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Ah CJ you are so lucky :) You didn't put on much weight! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> Ah CJ you are so lucky :) You didn't put on much weight! xxx

But I did! 10 lbs already, and 8 of it was in first tri. Everywhere I'm reading you're not supposed to gain in first tri and if so, only 3-5 :-( Lili, at this rate I'm also gaining 1 lb per week since the last 2 weeks...


----------



## lili24

Errrr yeah Linn I noticed they are a cure for constipation already haha! :shrug: I can not wait to finish them. Anyway the midwife said if I get one more uti (which I will!) she will be referring me to the hospital and they might want me to take a low dose antibiotic all the way through my pregnancy.

CJ you're funny! You still look great, wouldn't think you have put on 10lbs already.

I'm thinkin any weight gain I've had so far must be in my boobs, can't see where else it has gone :shrug:

Linn how cute is your dd asking to buy a Teddy for the baby, she's gonna be a fab big sister! Xxx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I will let you know tomorrow how much I gained, I know it was some :) 

I'm gonna wrap my DD's presents, I'm finally really looking forward to xmas now! xxx


----------



## Kailm

Just thought i'd drop by and say hi! hope all is well with you all! has anyone felt movements yet? I have felt what i thought were flutters for the past week, and then today i'm 99% sure i felt a little kick!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Kailm said:


> Just thought i'd drop by and say hi! hope all is well with you all! has anyone felt movements yet? I have felt what i thought were flutters for the past week, and then today i'm 99% sure i felt a little kick!

Oh lucky you!!! I can't wait to feel her move :cloud9: I think I have flutters, they feel like bubbles??


----------



## Kailm

Totally with you on the bubbles thing, I'm getting them whilst sat here with the laptop! ( (and it's not wind!)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Kailm said:


> Totally with you on the bubbles thing, I'm getting them whilst sat here with the laptop! ( (and it's not wind!)

Yay!!! I'm glad I'm not the only one. I agree, definitely not wind! When I was feeling them one night, hubby shone a flashlight on my belly and they tripled in intensity. Apparently baby moves away from the light starting at week 15. Was really cool to feel for me, but he didn't feel it yet...


----------



## Trinity42

Im feeling bubbles not wind eather. Its worse when i bend over forgetting im pregnant and squish Duck


----------



## -Linn-

Ah how nice CJ, I can feel something sometimes but it's not so often, hope everything will be ok at my appointment tomorrow :)


----------



## Kailm

Ha ha! I'm gonna try the flashlight thing when hubby gets home!

I can't wait til my DH will be able to feel the babys movements too!

Definately glad that you girls are having similar experiences! x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Trinity, I got quite the visual. I hadn't really thought about the squishing thing before!
Linn, everything will go GREAT tomorrow!!!
Finally starting getting gifts from patients that are NOT chocolate  I'm done the chocolate so no more temptation in my office!!!


----------



## Kailm

Before i go, laptops about to die, thought i'd share - last night whilst watching TV I realised i hadn't seen any adverts for pregnancy tests recently I commented on this to my husband , who - quick as a flash - replied' that's because you and your B&B pals purchased them all! made me giggle!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLL cute! In my defense, I only used 2


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm your DH is right I did lol... you can check on my baby album on Facebook :haha: 

Thanks CJ at least my appointment is at 10 so I will know soon if everything is fine, can't believe I'm worried again, just thought with my posterior placenta I should be feeling loads by now but didn't feel DD properly until I was 21 weeks but with her the placenta was anterior. :hugs:


----------



## lili24

You'll be fine Linn! :hugs: xx


----------



## Elle Number 4

Good luck with your appointment Linn. I am sure all will be perfect. 
I am 15w today and I still can't be sure that I am feeling the baby. Every time I think I might have felt something ~ nothing more happens. I am feeling a bit disappointed too because this is baby #4. I was expecting to look 6 months pregnant by now and feel the baby kicking because absolutely everything I have read says that I should. I just look overweight!


----------



## sweetniss113

I am so glad I can feel my baby moving as I look just fat. My MIL even commented that my belly isn't baby yet and is more like 75% fat!:dohh: I have lost 7 lbs so far and no lose or gain for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you everybody! Elle number 4 it's exactly the same for me, everytime I think so it goes all quiet and I really don't know. Sweetniss113 you are lucky, I got a proper bump and still not sure I can feel baby :(


----------



## nightkd

-Linn- said:


> Lili all antibiotics make you feel sick, always take them with plenty of food! They are a really good cure for the constipation though :haha:

I've never had an antibiotic make me feel sick before...up until now...Mind you, the one I took this morning (I can barely stomach breakfast at the best of times) I only had a few spoonfuls of muesli....maybe that didn't help!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh they always made me feel sick, unless I would have them after lots of food! But I also have a sensitive stomach I guess yours is sensitive now being pregnant.. hope it will be better tomorrow morning! xxx


----------



## Moraine

Hiya, midwife said today that my due date is officially June 13, not June 11. :)


----------



## nightkd

^ No-one seems to care about finding out my due date for sure!! :dohh:


----------



## TashTash

Morning girls,

Well im feeling good this morning after having a decent sleep without pain woooooo hooooo!

Just waiting for the doctor to do her rounds and hopefully tell me i can go home! Dont want to be stuck in here all weekend, especially when its snowing outside! My dog loves a walk up the hills in the snow and i feel thats exactly what i need right now! 

Is everyone ready for christmas? we just need one more present and then to decorate the house. Gotta have it done by wednesday as thats when our guests arrive with their 4 and 6 year old girls for christmas! Im getting very exited, we usually dont bother with the decorations when its just me and hubby at home ( we usually go to family anyways) So this will be the first year of many that "santa pays us a visit!" 

x x x


----------



## -Linn-

Hey everybody! 

Just got back from seeing the midwife and everything was fine she found the heartbeat within 2 seconds :) 

Outside there is so much snow and it won't stop snowing I am afraid poor Emma might not make it to the funeral, no gritters have been out and the roads are all full of snow!


----------



## TashTash

woohoo Linn! 

I think its just the best sound in the world!! I think our little man is just an attention seeker who will be famous when he grows up having 6 scans already with a minimum of 3 to go!! still could watch him on screen all day! 

Hope all is well today - everyone is very quiet 

x x x


----------



## Jordicia

Please could you move me to 22nd June please. Had another scan yesterday and they have put me forward again, I feel like a yoyo! x


----------



## lili24

Hope Emma has managed to get there. Thinking of you and your family hun :hugs:

The snow isn't bad here, had a bit in the night but it has melted now. Bloody freezing though!!

Fab news Linn, told you you'd be okay. :hugs: 

Any news Tash? x


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks TashTash you are lucky antenatal care in Germany is much better with lots of scans and seeing a doctor every 4 weeks :) 

Lili I'm worried she won't make it the snow is getting worse all the time here! 
Pic from this morning in my backgarden, since then it's snowed loads more and there is lots of snow on the roads too!
 



Attached Files:







PICT2200.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 7


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I forgot to say I gained 14 pounds in 8 weeks (back then I had a BMI of 19), that really made me laugh and the midwife said it was not funny! hmmmmh I think so! I don't feel like I even ate so much but I think I spent too much time just sitting on the couch :)


----------



## littlepne

My BMI is (or, probably was, now!) 19 as well and I think I'm going to put loads on as well. Unfortunately, I never used to weigh myself. From Nov 08 to Nov 09 I put on 4kg/over half a stone but god knows what I've put on in the last 3 weeks I've been eating everything!


----------



## -Linn-

littlepne I don't weigh myself either, got no scales and I simply don't care! Have always been slim and then when I was pregnant with DD gained loads of weight (70 pounds) for the first time in my life! This time I was weighed at my booking in appointment which was 8 weeks ago today so just out of interest I asked the midwife if I could weigh myself and then I burst out laughing when I was 1 stone heavier than last time and she asked how much did you gain and when I told her she said it wasn't funny. I really don't care at all.. after the birth I will just lose it all again same as I did with DD :)

You only have a BMI of 19 so I really wouldn't worry about it :)


----------



## littlepne

Part of me really wants to put on loads of weight just to prove to myself I can!! I can still fit into clothes I could 10yrs ago when I was a teenager! The bright side is most of my jeans are too big for me so I'll finally start "growing into things"!


----------



## -Linn-

littlepne I did grow into my too big clothes but now nothing fits and I'm only in maternity clothes :) today at playgroup everybody asked when the baby was due and they all didn't believe I was only 15 (nearly 16) weeks.. so at least I don't look like I ate too much anymore!


----------



## lili24

Oh that snow! I hope she made it there :o


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi ladies :wave:

I have been for my NT scan today - baby is perfect! :cloud9: :yipee: Been put forward from 12+5 to 13+3 which is great so I am sneaking over to 2nd tri xxx

p.s Could my due date be changed from 27th to the 22nd :hugs: xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Lili there is loads, we just made a snowman will upload some pix on Facebook in a min :) DD loooves snow! xxx


----------



## Starfish

Can you add me to your list please? EDD is June 19th 2010.
Thanks!


----------



## sarah0108

hey :hi:

can i change my EDD to the 10th please hun :) x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, people at work are commenting that it is starting to "show" that I am pregnant!!! I'm excited about that!
Linn, 14 lbs isn't too bad, why was your midwife giving you trouble??
I hope all of you that have been in the snow storm area are safe and that there have been no incidents. Hope Emma made it to her grandmother's funeral!!! 
I want some snow too now! Ours is mostly melted from last week...
Welcome to all the ladies new to second tri! :hugs: Love seeing our list grow!
Kailm, did you and hubby try the flashlight trick??


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I put on 14 lbs in 8 weeks if I keep going like that I will gain another 50-60 which means overall gain of 70 pounds which I think is twice as much as they would like to see... she didn't complain to me! But I was laughing about it so she said it's not funny! Thats all I still think she is lovely and am very happy with my midwife! Happy people can tell you are pregnant I have been told "how can yo ube sooo big you're only 16 weeks" but I don't care I love my bump :) 

Anyway I hope you are happy you're not the only one who put on lots of weight, I really don't care and feel totally comfortable :) 

On Facebook I have uploaded a few pictures of our snow day, you can have a look later if you like, we don't often get snow here so it was lovely! 

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh right, I forgot about the "in 8 weeks" part! I'm sure that if I were at home with access to food all day long, it would be worse for me than it is! I'm done all the chocolate I had in the office, and I'm craving more like mad :-( You're lucky you can laugh at the weight gain, I'm not there yet...
I saw a social worker yesterday: my OB was worried about me because of my past history of depression and eating disorder. Turns out I do need a referral to psychiatry. I didn't realize what a mess I was, I burst into tears in her office yesterday :-( I may need to go back on medication, and she asked me to tell DH to hide our scale so that I don't obsess about my weight... I thought I was coping fine, but turns out I've been ignoring issues and not dealing with them. I am to follow-up with her upon my return from the Dominican Republic :-(


----------



## -Linn-

yeah CJ but I only thought it was funny... thing is I didn't think I ate that extremely much, with DD I did and I know I did but I haven't been eating nowhere nearly as much yet... saying that OH has just gone out to get a chinese but I haven't eaten anything in 6 hours now! Anyway I feel totally comfortable and happy, not like I am unhealhy! 

Poor CJ... I hope you will be better soon, I am sure you will be fine but lets talk about this subject on Facebook and not on BnB if you like! I didn't always use to be this healthy but I'm good now, just enjoying the fact I'm having a baby! Love you xxx


----------



## lili24

Wonder how Emma got on, been thinking of her today. 

CJ :hugs: your lovely break in the Dominican should work wonders. Hope you're okay. Glad they are looking after you xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili she has probably been as we didnt hear from her.. no news is good news! what did you do today? didnt read much of you! xxx


----------



## lili24

Hmmmm.. work, work and more work. I am still working now :shrug: I had to do loads of shopping this week for Xmas and now I am trying to catch up on my work stuff :(

Gonna put it all away and go to bed at 10 though.. sleeeeepy!

You ok dearest?? Whats the snow like now :) xx


----------



## -Linn-

Im really happy today, I heard the baby's heartbeat and my little princess loved loved loved playing in the snow, it's just snowing some more :) And they forecast some more for the whole weekend! Just had the biggest chinese and now scared to go to bed in case it will give me really bad heartburn the minute I lie down. Don't work too hard and good for going to bed early, thats what I am aiming for! Night night xxx


----------



## Elle Number 4

Wow, look at that snow!
My kids are running around playing in the sprinklers....summer here!


----------



## SylvieB

we were outside for about an hour last night as well. susan just loves the snow! more supposed to come tomorrow, can't wait! just hope it'll stay till xmas though the forecast doesn't look good :(


----------



## lili24

Got a fabulous Xmas card all the way from Canada today :)

Love it. CJ those pics are gorgeous.. You are such a lovely couple. Paradise!

We got snow today but don't know if it's gonna stick around.. Makes me wanna go skiing :( xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, off to a series of Christmas events today. I'm soooooo stuffed from the last 2 days, don't know how I can eat more! Will log on between lunch and dinner. Lili, so glad you got the card! How about you, Emma and Linn? :hugs: to everyone...


----------



## -Linn-

I didn't get it yet CJ I'm sure it will be here next week :) Enjoy your xmas dinners! xxx


----------



## SylvieB

Cj, hope you had fun at your xmas events ;)
was shopping with our neighbour yesterday, susan stayed at their house and her husband watched the kids. was fun to get out without the kidlet. but freezing. -15 C, 5 F. took a cab back cause i was just too exhausted after 5 hours of lunching and shopping (well, and we walked downtown which is about 45 mins from here).
got 2 pairs of boots for susan, one pair of fake uggs for me (i still think they are ugly but don't feel like wearing heels anymore and it was the only thing that was warm there), a couple of maternity shirts and some more bibs and bobs...
today gotta get a few last thinks but it's basically just chilling at home. we were gonna see my family on tuesday, but my dad still has to work and asked me not to come before wednesday. it's 200 miles and we'll have to leave early on friday so i was hoping we'd get some more time there... but him and his gf always get stressed out so easily... :(
hope you're all enjoying your weekend!


----------



## -Linn-

Sylvie sounds like a fun day shopping! 
What's your dad like.. he should be happy you are coming, can't you stay at your mums? 

I couldn't sleep last night cause I was feeling sick and woke up this morning still feeling sick... but I have been feeling my baby on Friday and today! 

So where is everybody? yesterday it was so quiet!!


----------



## SylvieB

my mom doesn't know yet whether she'll spend christmas eve at my brother's but i'll call her tomorrow and we'll see. we were supposed to stay with my dad and my brother and his wife with my mom for christmas. but maybe we'll stay with my mom's on tuesday and then go to my dad's on wednesday or something. would ask my sister but her lil one was born only 2 weeks ago so they got enough on their hands right now
linn, yay for the moving!


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello all!
Emma hope you got there and back safely hun. Linn glad MW went well. ive only scanned thro the posts ive missed so i apologies if ive missed any more news. hugs for those that need themxxx

news from me..........MY DAD CAME HOME FROM HOSPITAL LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!! and i cant get over to see him as the weather is really bad here. hoping i can get over before xmas cos if i cant it will be after new year before i see him again as we have to go to the outlaws for a few days.

last couple of days i havent felt pregnant at all. i think im gonna have to buy myself a doppler for xmas as i still havent heard my LO heartbeat yet. next scan is 1st feb which seems ages away.


----------



## emmadrumm77

HELLO EVERYONE!! :flower:

I made it lovely ladies xxx We decided to travel down on Thursday evening before the snow really hit!! Was such a horrid journey and took us 5hrs to do an 180mile trip!! The M25 was just a nightmare xxx
The funeral went really well, and we did my Nanny proud, i even had a glass of mulled wine, which was delicious and the first glass of Alcohol i have had in nearlly 4months!!! Mmmmm
We travelled back early Sat morning and after picking the kids up from the in-laws we finally got home!! I came on here last night but was so emotionally drained that i just didn't have any energy to post xxx
Linn.........am glad the MW apt went well on Friday hun.

Thankyou all so much for your comments, was lovely to get back and hear that you were all worried about me............love you all, and you are all very special ladies xxxxx :hugs:

Got up this morning to loads of snow!! Been out with the girls for an hr and half!! We are all now drying off xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma we'va had loads of snow here since Friday and now there is even more as it snowed again last night :) I uploaded a few pix on Facebook! So glad you made it to the funeral, what a horrible journey though. 

Yeah it was fab hearing my baby's heartbeat, only for a few seconds but they never seem to listen for long! I can't wait for my scan now, 4 weeks and 1 day to go!! 

I have to go out in the snow every day now too, but usually only manage an hour! DD has her snow suit but my jeans get wet fast! I prefer sitting inside next to the radiator :)


----------



## NewYearNewMe

emmadrumm77 - would you be able to change my due date from 27th June to the 22nd June x

thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Done hun xxxx
List all updated now xx
Anyone know the sex yet?? I will add it to the list x


----------



## lili24

Yay!! 

Fab news E&L, hope he's okay!! :hugs: xxx

Sooo glad you got there Em, doesn't sound a nice journey but the funeral does. Well done hun xxx

I am chilling! We have a few cms of snow.. But I'm still in bed waiting for beans, eggs, bacon, sausages, waffles. Just in case anyone needs a craving or two lol xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Glad everything went well Em xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili you are so mean! I want some but won't be getting any :cry: already had breakfast but would have more now if I was at your place! xxx


----------



## TashTash

Hey girls, 

Just wanted to update you that i got out of hospital on friday night!

Feeling a lot better now - thank god, I have to go back to the hospital for a check up next week and been told to do nothing and have bed rest for a week.

As sylvia said its -15c here and been snowing since friday! so im hibernating today and staying in my jammies :) 

Hope everyone is well?

x x x


----------



## NewYearNewMe

emmadrumm77 said:


> Done hun xxxx
> List all updated now xx
> Anyone know the sex yet?? I will add it to the list x

I am on Team Yellow and will stay on Team Yellow. :yellow: I know its going to drive me mad not knowing but we agreed before I got pregnant not to find out.:dohh:


----------



## lili24

Hey Linn you are 16 weeks! :)

Fab news Tash I thought you musta got out :) Take it easy xx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Lili and I can feel my baby now, not all the time but for the last couple of days :) Just had all that lovely food you mentioned as well. OH had to go and get me bacon the rest I always have here anyway :) Now I feel much better and we're off to the country park to feed the ducks!


----------



## emmadrumm77

NewYearNewMe............I am the same hun, i remember the excitement of not knowing and am keeping it like that x

Linn..............YEAH, am so glad you can feel the baby now!! It is such a great feeling xx

Lili, hope you enjoyed your breakfast hun xx we have just had roast pork with stuffing, yorkshires, peas, roast potatoes, cauliflower cheese and sweetcorn..........YUM. Am stuffed now xx


----------



## lili24

Was it nice Linn? Mine was gorgeous mmmmmm. 
Not having a roast today since we will be having a massive one on Friday! We're gonna have scouse for tea. I'm guessing you wouldn't have had that since you lot are not from Liverpool? But its yummy!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## SylvieB

emma, so good to hear you got back ok!
looks like we'll be having a boy.
tash, it's been snowing all day here, gonna come to bielefeld on tuesday or wednesday to see the fam for xmas but hubby has to work sat again :(
i feel like fish n chips, hate they don't have em here... anyone got a good recipe to make it yourself?
DD been sleeping on the couch for the past 2 hours, just soo cute!
well, gotta do some laundry now and then figure out what to do for dinner xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Sylvie, you had a gender scan then?? Shall i put you down for team blue?


----------



## -Linn-

Emma in Germany they have scans every 4 weeks so they would have just told her, no need for a gender scan :) Sylvie i got a good recipe for fish and chips... fish with beer batter, but you will need a deep fat fryer for that! Will get it out for you later :) 

Lili I was delicious but made me feel really sick! I got no idea what that is you are having for your tea, we are having chicken fajita wraps for with salad and chips :) Will also have a big roast on Friday and on Saturday we're gonna do a barbecue, can't wait for that!


----------



## MrsMouse

can someone add me back in please - june 15th thanks!!


----------



## SylvieB

linn, that would be great. have a deep fat fryer, though a fairly small one.
emma, we got three scans here like you but the army pays for one every four weeks. she said it was really early (13 weeks) to say anything but it looked pretty clear to her. but i guess it's never completely sure... my sis and my neighbour have both been told it was a boy only to find out later that it was a girl after all (my neighbour was 30 weeks when the doctor told her...)


----------



## Delilah

Happy Sunday evening everyone - I've had a strange weekend - all well I think with baby - still not found proper heartbeat with my doppler, might try it with some oil tonight instead of straight. I've got a follow up appt tomorrow morning with consultant after last week's stitch too. 

Got locked into our new office car park yesterday - in gates opened and out gates wouldnt - had to wait for 1.5 hours for someone to come in and let me out.... nightmare will be having words with them in the morning for sure...

Glad your dad is out E&L's mummy - and Emma, glad you made the funeral too. I've not had a drink either since I got my BFP on 5 Oct - had about 3 glasses that cycle - not sure if I will sucummb or not, to be honest not missing it yet.

CJ how did your christmas do's go? I have meals out tomorrow and Tuesday with clients then that is it for me work-wise until 4 January - yeah!! Will be sorting the new office out but nothing too taxing brain wise! I am having issues with weight gain too - I lost over 30lbs last year after ballooning from size 10 to size 16 and I was comfortably in size 12 before I got pg. I know it is worth it but I need to stop eating for England as i dont make a happy fat person.... 

Have rekindled my passion for Bachelors Super Noodles Mild Curry Flavour - not had them for years!

On that note I'll love you and leave you until tomorrow evening.

Marie xx


----------



## SylvieB

marie, that sounds horrible being locked in the parking lot... i'd defo have words with them!
linn, was just thinking, can you just mail me the recipe on fb so i don't miss it? would be great xx


----------



## Delilah

Sylvie I know! It was freezing too with the snow - I was able to get into the building with the access fob but they had no out of hours numbers and the security company name on the gate had gone bump when I googled them! 

I could just eat fish & chips too! I am having jacket potato with chilli & cheese for dinner tonight :0) x


----------



## -Linn-

SylvieB said:


> linn, that would be great. have a deep fat fryer, though a fairly small one.
> emma, we got three scans here like you but the army pays for one every four weeks. she said it was really early (13 weeks) to say anything but it looked pretty clear to her. but i guess it's never completely sure... my sis and my neighbour have both been told it was a boy only to find out later that it was a girl after all (my neighbour was 30 weeks when the doctor told her...)

I will send it to you on Facebook now! Oh my friends in Germany got a scan every 4 weeks, but I know some doctors charge for that :) But we only get 2 scans here! At 12 weeks and 20 weeks unless you have special requirements for more! Oh lol not that great for your neighbour I guess it depends on the ultrasound machine though... I would have already bought so many clothes! Are you seeing your little niece for the first time next week? What did they call her? xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Poor you Marie. I am sure your baby is fine, maybe best to put the doppler away. Remember you didn't find it before and since saw your baby was all well, ask the consultant to have a listen in for you or one of the midwives at the hospital. Do you have an expensive doppler? Do you know if your placenta is anterior? Could make it a lot harder to hear it! I'm just feeling my baby now... loads of flutters, I never had them with DD! Loving it!


----------



## kate.m.

HIya! Can i be put down for June 25th please?! Thanks! xxx


----------



## lili24

Me too Linn especially when I start a meal she gets really lively :) 

I don't think these antibiotics are working for me I've nearly finished the course and some symptoms are coming back. Back to drs tomorrow about that and the rash/spots too. Don't want to have uti over Xmas, or at all :(

Marie are u not using gel with the Doppler? I can't hear anything without it but I've heard baby lotion is just as good x


----------



## Delilah

-Linn- said:


> Poor you Marie. I am sure your baby is fine, maybe best to put the doppler away. Remember you didn't find it before and since saw your baby was all well, ask the consultant to have a listen in for you or one of the midwives at the hospital. Do you have an expensive doppler? Do you know if your placenta is anterior? Could make it a lot harder to hear it! I'm just feeling my baby now... loads of flutters, I never had them with DD! Loving it!

Linn I dont know any of this - they havent said and when you showed me your notes on FB mine are nowhere near as detailed as yours... I will ask the consultant tomorrow - they did get the heartbeat at the pre-op on 13 Dec so not too worried - it is not an expensive one - just Angelsounds £20.

Thanks Lili I will try it with lotion - I think it has something to do with sealing the skin contact - will let you know!

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Lili I hope you can get sorted at the doctors! He should refer you to a urologist! Esp if the UTIs are recurring!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lilli i had a uti for most of my pregnancy with DD1 hun. i spent most of it on antibiotics. and she was fine when she popped out. xxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Delilah, i have the angel sounds one and have heard the hb from 11 weeks, but i can not hear anything without the gel xx

Lili i hope you get your uti sorted hun, how horrid for you xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, 16 weeks today!!!!

Sorry I've been MIA, it's been a crazy weekend. I'm thoroughly exhausted and stuffed like a Christmas turkey from over eating. All our events were great fun though!

Lili, hope you feel better soon!

Delilah, delighted that your procedure went well and that you're back to your normal routine!

Emma, so glad you made it to your grandmother's funeral despite the snow!

DH hid the weight scale yesterday. I feel strangely relieved... No time to exercise all weekend, and this week will be out of the question as well. I'll try to eat healthier after the holidays, kind of pointless right now!

I still have gifts to wrap, and need to bring the car into the shop to install the snow tires: there is no way we're going to the snow belt area without them! Ottawa, Canada's capital city and where my family lives, has tons of snow already. Looking forward to it! I'm from Northern Canada, and for me, Christmas is NOT Christmas without snow, I find it really hard in Southern Ontario where I now live, to get into the Christmas spirit without the snow...

Oh and girls, I have to say, I LOVE maternity tights!!!! I think I may never go back to regular tights, even after baby! I found the most amazing maternity clothing shop, I'm a totaly convert now! SOOOOOO much more comfortable! Jeans with a panel will be my next purchase  

Hope everyone is feeling great/better!!! :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ.................I got your card today xxx Has anyone got mine yet?? I think my postman eats the post around here!

I am starting to feel a bit better over the last few days..........so i really hope this is it for me now!! I hope everyone else is feeling a bit better, would be awful for us not to enjopy all the food and things at Christmas! I have done all the Christmas shopping, and also got Sainsbury's to deliver the essential heavy bits for me!! Bliss xx However i bet there is something that i forget!!

I had a bump last night girls.............was so pleased with it, but when i got up this morning it had gone!! My oh said it mad have ben the amount i ate............Hmmmm i fear he may have been right xxx I will take a pic after Christmas lunch for you, will hopefully re-appear xxx

CJ, i read throught the posts AT LAST and i now realise why your oh took the scales away...........Good for him!! You are carrying a beautiful baby girl who needs you to eat well, and unfortunately that means putting on weight for her!! It is so easy to loose after as i am sure you will be committed to it!! Just not too committed hey hun xxx I did it in 3 months after first dd, and breast feeding helped as your motabolism is higher then xx

Right am now going to play with my beautiful girlies, i love the holidays when i get to have them all to myself all day!!


----------



## littlegoth666

14 june 2010 cant wate im over happy our first baby ah . . . Find out if its boy or girl


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Emma, so glad you received it! Have not received yours yet. You know what? My bump is a lot more obvious at night, I guess after a full day of frequent meals and snacking it also reflects your gut being full!

Thanks Em, I know that I have to gain weight for baby girl, I'm just alarmed at the ease and speed with which it is happening... To be honest I've not really been eating healthy, using pregnancy as an excuse to indulge which I know is not necessarily the right thing to do! You're right, it'll come off easily enough. I do count on breast feeding for 6 months, as long as that works out for me! I need to hide all my size 0 clothes and only allow it to resurface at least 3 months after giving birth


----------



## emmadrumm77

Good for you hun xxx You sound on top of it all!! xx

Welcome littlegoth666, only you can decide weather to find out the sex hun. There are mixed reviews about it, just do whatever you feel is right xx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ your pregnancy is an excuse to indulge! I'm glad you didn't exercise all weekend too much exercise is not good for you and baby! And good DH hid them scales, I don't even own any scales anymore!! You will lose all the weight after the pregnancy, I'm sure :)

Emma I want to see your bump! 

mmmmhhhhhmm I just made hotdogs and had them and cause that simply wasn't enough Im now also having a chicken cesar baguette :) I got an excuse all I had all day was 2 slices of toast and then I have been out shopping. 

:hugs: to my lovely bump buddies xxx


----------



## lili24

Thanks girls, I'm at the doctors now waiting. Could not get an appointment all day and then he called me and said he will see me as an emergency. He's gonna give me different antibiotics I think!

Thanks E&L that makes me feel better :) it's so worrying when you read utis cause premature labour, it really scares me. I just want it gone! 

Freeeezing isn't it? First time I've been out today and it's bloody chilly!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Lili......I hope they get it sorted for you hun xxxxx

Linn, when and if my bump appears again i shall take a pic for you xxx


----------



## -Linn-

hope he will sort you Lili, yes it is freezing!


----------



## SylvieB

lili, glad he decided to see you!
linn, i would have been crazy shopping as well but they already have a boy so i guess they wouldn't have to get too much new stuff for another one.
cj, glad you are ok and i gained almost 70 lbs in my first pregnancy and they were all gone by the time DD was 3 months... so far only gained 2 but blaming that on me having been sick for so long (still feeling it most of the time but not throwing up all the time anymore).


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lilli...yes it can but if you and doc are on top of it i think things should be ok. Kidney infections can be more of a prob hun. UTIs are comman cos your tube from bladder to outside world get squished or kinked by baby hun. keep an eye on it and keep in touch with your doc. DD1 was born bang on her due date hun so i couldnt have done better if i tried lol. xxxxxxxxx

Edit: just thought....cranberry juice is very good apparently at keeping borderline UTIs at bay. if you dont like the juice i know you can get it in capules from places like holland and barret. xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all

Just stopping by to say hi. Hope everyone is ok.

xx


----------



## lili24

:(

I got another 7 days of antibiotics for the UTI, same ones I have been taking! Said he is not happy to prescribe any others as these are the safest in pregnancy!

The midwife was right, the 'spots' on my belly and legs are not just bad skin, he says I have prurigo of pregnancy! I have ointment to use for now and have to go for bloods to test my liver function, thyroid.. and whatever else!!

Another blood test :( and more shit to worry about! If I have a healthy baby at the end of this I will be gobsmacked and forever grateful. I want to go to sleep and wake up in June.


----------



## lili24

E&L's mummy said:


> Lilli...yes it can but if you and doc are on top of it i think things should be ok. Kidney infections can be more of a prob hun. UTIs are comman cos your tube from bladder to outside world get squished or kinked by baby hun. keep an eye on it and keep in touch with your doc. DD1 was born bang on her due date hun so i couldnt have done better if i tried lol. xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Edit: just thought....cranberry juice is very good apparently at keeping borderline UTIs at bay. if you dont like the juice i know you can get it in capules from places like holland and barret. xxx

Thanks hun, I am going to keep on top of it. As soon as I think one is appearing I will be straight the Drs!

At the minute anything but water burns like crazy, he said my sample was really acidic, but once this has gone I'm gonna stay on top of the cranberry and make sure I have a glass every single day. Thanks for reassurance I think that's what I need, I'm such a worrier! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

aw lilli....you sound like you are having the same crappy pregnancy i had with DD1. worst 9 months of my life lol. i lost 3 stone cos i couldnt eat anything.....didnt know i had gallstones untill 2 weeks after i had her. it will get better hun and you will forget it all when you see your little lady. just keep plodding. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

like i said you can get capsules you swallow...that might help your stomach a little better than juice. trust me this is my 3rd and the worry doesnt get any easier lol. you will be fine just drew the short straw of crappy preg hun xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm sure you and your baby will be fine Lili! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

I'm feeling so sick and horrible tonight, just had to throw up and now I'm feeling really hot and ill... OH even has to make the dinner! This nausea is killing me :cry:


----------



## lili24

Thanks E&L :hugs: :hugs:

Linn has it really not gone yet? I am much better now with the sickness, it went by 16 weeks.. sure it won't be long for you xxx


----------



## -Linn-

It got better but I still feel sick every night, today it seems so bad! I'm glad at least the sickness got better for you... your GP should refer you to a urologist hun, he can't keep giving the same antibiotics if they are not working! My GP did that once and I was on a strong dose for 30 days in a row and then he finally referred me at which point I had a bad kidney infection and was bleeding every time I peed and then had different antibiotics and some capsules and it was all better straight away! Don't wanna scare you but those antibiotics are obviously not helping! :hugs:


----------



## lili24

He said he doesn't wanna change them because my urine today only showed protein and high acidity. So compared to last week when I had blood and whatever else in it it seems to be better? I don't know, I asked about getting referred and he said only if I get another one whilst pregnant. That won't be long so lets see!!

I'm gonna smoother myself in this bloody cream now, it's like lard. The rash is so UGLY!! I don't care how it looks though as long as my baby girls ok in there.

What are the spots like on your belly and legs, I'm sure you said you had some xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh boy Lili, I'm wondering about my rash now... Just noticed it yesterday, it is on my chest, over the sternum and top of my breasts. Small red dots: not itchy, but really does not make for an appealing cleavage! 

And the headaches: this is my main complaint since Saturday! I've been waking up with horrible headaches, they go away when I take acetaminophen, but come right back 4 hours later :-( There is nothing worse than waking up to a pounding headache :-( And I still have the nausea to boot!

Lili, UTIs are SO common in pregnancy, and by far women don't have premature rupture of membranes, only a very very small minority. I know I'll get a few in the next 6 months, surprised it hasn't happened yet! It's great news, based on what you're describing the antibiotics are working but you just needed a longer course. The doctor knows which ones will work, when they culture urine they also routinely do a "sensitivity" test to check which antibiotics the bacteria will respond to: he would have switched you if they were resistant. Just complete the full course as prescribed and it should clear up!!! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I looked on the net, mine are just spots :( Been getting loads on my face now too! Hope the cream smells better than lard hun! Glad you don't care how the rash looks my stretch marks (from DD) are all starting to show again and my belly button has half popped out and I don't want to mention my nipples but I also don't care as long as my baby is all happy in there. 

Less than 4 weeks til I can find out the gender now, still long enough but getting there now :) Been 4 weeks since my 12 week scan so time is moving not even so slowly. I can't wait for xmas now and DD seeing all her gifts.


----------



## lili24

Should be ok CJ :) Show them to your GP or midwife next time you go? But this thing I have is where you get the spots on belly and legs.. so if it is only on your chest it should be fine. Anyway even if you had the prurigo like me it is not harmful, just ugly! I believe it can get very itchy in the 3rd tri. I think the bloods he is sending me for are just routine to rule out any other problems.

Thanks for the reassurance on UTI! :) 

I really don't want stretchmarks Linn :( Do you use any cream on them? And yeah my nipples are gross too. Lets just say I feel quite unattractive right now haha!!


----------



## -Linn-

No creams stop you from getting them unfortunetely! They went all white after the birth pretty soon! I didn't want any either but now I can't possibly get any more as I already got a billion :( I used loads of creams but I don't think creams can prevent them! Now I just use E45 so the skin won't go dry as it gets itchy then.


----------



## emmadrumm77

I never had stretch marks with either dd's, but then again i wasn't huge!!! My sister was though and used coconut cream and baby lotion and she swear's by them!! She has 3 kids now, and was enormous with all 3 and has virtually no stretch marks, so if you do get big, then use them hun...........it may help?
Lili...........am so sorry you are having such a tough time hun, must be horrid for you, but listen to your Dr and CJ and finish the course xx
Linn.........so sorry you are feeling so bad hun, i think my ms is going, i feel sick at night but nothing really, just a bit queezy!!

OOOOOOH and 16 weeks today :happydance::happydance:

OOOOOOOOOOh Lili you arw 17wks today :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I was huge and had no stretch marks until 38 weeks! My mum was huge too and never had any, some people are just unlucky! I was using all the creams out there to prevent stretch marks, was quite pricey! At least this time I don't have to worry about getting any :)


----------



## TashTash

SylvieB said:


> emma, so good to hear you got back ok!
> looks like we'll be having a boy.
> tash, it's been snowing all day here, gonna come to bielefeld on tuesday or wednesday to see the fam for xmas but hubby has to work sat again :(
> i feel like fish n chips, hate they don't have em here... anyone got a good recipe to make it yourself?
> DD been sleeping on the couch for the past 2 hours, just soo cute!
> well, gotta do some laundry now and then figure out what to do for dinner xxx

I attempted Bielefeld yesterday................by Tram though!! We went to sennelager naafi in the morning then got stuck on our street on the way home so the car is not moving until the snow clears a little! 

I had yummy fish and chips on the way back from hospital on friday night as there was a chip van outside the naafi in Bielefeld..............Its back on the 8th Jan but a bit of a drive for you just for some fish and chips! There is a fish and chip van outside the naafi at PRB i know its open at lunch time on a saturday but not sure about any other times?

x x x


----------



## Adrasteia

Hi Girlies!

Could someone add lil ole me in for June 15th please :))

Hope everyone is well!!!!

Amy xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Adrasteia hello there...................consider yourself added hun x


----------



## bexeter

Hi everyone. Can I be added to the list please? I am due 20th June.

Thanks


----------



## Tulip

Hi lovelies, just having a quick stalk of you all. Although it's 1 week today since Rubes left us we're feeling positive - she's being looked after properly and will be scattered with all the other angels. Also mummy is now on the [email protected] folic acid - 5mg - to hopefully stop this happening next time, which feels like the most important step ever. AND we're going on a clinical trial for the prevention of NTDs using FA and Inositol AND we only need to wait a month before cracking on with her little brother/sister (though mentally that's going to be hard).

Anyway, Lili sorry to hear you're poorly. Wise words from CJ, sounds like your doc has it all under control. To those still feeling sick :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I really hope it wears off soon.

Hope you don't mind me popping in - I promise to only do so when feeling positive! - its nice to think of Ruby growing just as your little ones are, just that she's in the Summerlands instead of my tum.

Lots of love and growing dust.
xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Tulip, is so lovely that you keep popping in and seeing us all. I am so glad you are feeling more positive hun............big :hugs: to you and your family.

bexeter, welcome hun xxx You are added x

Right must eat xx


----------



## Trinity42

I have a dr visit in 3 hours... Also need advice on my thread Bad Landlord in this fourm please


----------



## lili24

Thank you Nic :hugs:

You are such a lovely lady. Your avatar pic is beautiful! You are doing Ruby proud going on the clinical trials.. Amazing. Thank you xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili congrats you are 17 weeks today :) How are you feeling?


----------



## lili24

I know Linn! So grateful for every week that passes by! I'm okay, I used that cream last night before bed and it is like lard, made my skin feel nice though, but it smells like sweaty feet.. I was accusing OH of having stinky feet, then I realised it was me! :haha: :haha:

I booked my bloods for 4th Jan :(

And my baby girls bedroom stuff arrived :) lets hope she's still a girl at my next scan because that is a whole lot of pink princess nursery stuff!! Haha.

How you doing? Bit better today or still sick? xxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks I'm better today :) Ah how exciting you got all that stuff.. sorry to hear the cream smells of lard, how horrible... I bet your OH thought that was funny accusing him first :haha: 

mmmhhmmm I just had some fish and chips and now relaxing while DD is asleep :)

I'm sure she will still be a girl at the next scan otherwise you can send the stuff to me... just kidding don't even know what I'm having yet. But I already picked a pink bouncer which I wanna get :dohh: I have to stop looking around. I nearly bought a pink moses basket in babies r us yesterday :dohh: I just want to buy something and as I hardly need anything I can't wait to find out the gender anymore!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh good to hear that my lovely bump sisters are starting to feel better!!!
I have decided I will hold off on buying anything until our nursery is done... Will see what the contractor can accomplish while we are away! Our house is currently a disaster: we had to remove everything from all the make shift closets, so our bedroom is full of stuff... DH is a horrible pack rat and insists on keeping things he hasn't used in years: it drives me nuts, I'm more of the minimalist with regards to the home.
Haven't tried on my summer clothes yet to pack for our vacation, will do that tonight. I hope I fit in at least one bikini!
2 more days of work: today and tomorrow, then off until January 5th!!!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ good you didn't buy too much, I was so bored with DD I had it all by 20 weeks and ended up getting loads of unecessary items which never got used! I bet you can't wait for your holiday now :)


----------



## lili24

Linn it won't be long.. just look at my ticker!


----------



## -Linn-

I look at it all the time, it was 4 weeks yesterday... at the moment I can't wait for xmas, going to be at MIL so no presents until 4pm... so long to wait! I can't wait to see DDs face when she opens her gifts :) Gonna pick up her customised stocking today and then get a few more little gifts in Asda tonight! 

Did you get a moses basket yet?


----------



## lili24

Yeh I got one it came today with all the other stuff. It's from mamas and papas. I just had a little break from working on my laptop and got it out. :haha: I love it!! Which one are you getting? I haven't got a stand yet gotta order that soon.

Why not opening til 4pm? xx


----------



## -Linn-

Aww can I see the link, can't believe you got it all already.. I want to get one from babies r us! I want it now but it would be stupid to get a pink one now! :hissy:


----------



## -Linn-

re the gifts: Otherwise she won't want to go out and leave her toys behind at ours to go to MIL for dinner at 3pm so we will take her gifts there! Also not having any gifts until after dinner or she won't eat! That is my DD for you... if I tell her after dinner we will do .... she will say finished within 10 seconds! Cause she thinks the faster she is finished the faster it's after dinner. She doesn't understand when I say not until I am finished with dinner too!


----------



## lili24

:haha: She is cute! That's a good idea! :haha:

I'll send you the links to the stuff I got on FB when I finish! I'm working with BnB on the side! lol. 

I did see a nice pink one in babies r us, probably the one you are looking at xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hello ladies, again long time no see, must make an effort to come here more often and catch up, lol.

This pregnancy I seem to be counting down the days and weeks a lot less, (I think mostly due to Josh keeping me busy, lol) which is helping it go quicker but also means I don't devote enough time to thinking about the new LO, so I will have to start posting post as I think it will help.

How is everyone not long now till 20 weeks scans eh?


----------



## lili24

Hi Ria!! Yep the countdown is on :haha: Yours is actually very soon! Hope you're well x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Think I worked it out and I'll be 18 weeks 6 days, hope thats not too early to see everything the receptionist at my last scan booked it based on my notes so I'd hope so.

My mind keeps being consumed with :pink: or :blue: everyone seems to be predicting its a boy, but I'm trying to enjoy the last few weeks of not knowing either way.lol


----------



## Trinity42

Just got back from the dr and they said I feel for you once you can feel the baby moving bk he or she was moving so much they almost couldnt get a heartrate on the doppler. January 21 is my big ultrasound and I cant wait


----------



## emmadrumm77

It seems ages away for me, but i suppose with Christmas and new year coming up, it will come very quickly.................or am hoping!! Can not wait to see my bean for the last time.:flower:
I feel ok today except i keep gagging, really odd because i feel fine, but just can't stop it?? :cry: Hmmm wonder why?? I tell you ladies..................these hormones are a mystery!! No wonder our other halves are confused :haha:

I am having bbq drumsticks tonight with roasted butternut squash and roasted cauliflower.............Yum x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ria_Rose said:


> Think I worked it out and I'll be 18 weeks 6 days, hope thats not too early to see everything the receptionist at my last scan booked it based on my notes so I'd hope so.
> 
> My mind keeps being consumed with :pink: or :blue: everyone seems to be predicting its a boy, but I'm trying to enjoy the last few weeks of not knowing either way.lol


Oh hun..............not long now till you find out xxx I am staying on team yellow, so have to wait another 24+ weeks AAAAAAAAARGH xxxxxx

18 weeks is fine, as they can tell easily after 16weeks, as long as the baby behaves itself xx

Trinity......am glad all went well hun xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Mmmmmm roast butternut squash, I could just eat one of those...

Goodness knows what we're having, need to plan meals that use up things from the fridge to make room for the Turkey etc lol ... so on that basis we're having cheese, Josh's Petite Filous', melon, tomatoes, ketcup, pickles and eggs...


----------



## Ria_Rose

emmadrumm77 said:


> Ria_Rose said:
> 
> 
> Think I worked it out and I'll be 18 weeks 6 days, hope thats not too early to see everything the receptionist at my last scan booked it based on my notes so I'd hope so.
> 
> My mind keeps being consumed with :pink: or :blue: everyone seems to be predicting its a boy, but I'm trying to enjoy the last few weeks of not knowing either way.lol
> 
> 
> Oh hun..............not long now till you find out xxx I am staying on team yellow, so have to wait another 24+ weeks AAAAAAAAARGH xxxxxx
> 
> 18 weeks is fine, as they can tell easily after 16weeks, as long as the baby behaves itself xxClick to expand...


Not too worried about them finding the sex, more worried about the abnormality element - that might not have the correct measurements to compair for normal kidneys (as Josh's Kidney considition is hereditary). However we're having a 32 week scan to check the kidney's again so I guess it won't matter too much.

Well done you not finding out. I'd really like to know. I guess i'm hoping it might be a little girl, but everyone keeps predicting its an other boy (no basis for these predictions other than guess work and 'psychic intuition' lol).


----------



## Cobo76

Hello ladies. Its been a while since I posted on this thread. It looks as though everyone is doing well. Emma if you would please put a :yellow: for me :flower:. We want a surprise! 


Wishing you all a Merry Christmas! :dance:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili you are working with BnB on the side? Lol 

Ok will wait for the link. Yeah the one I saw was £70 I think or £65 can't remember! Cheaper then the one from DD which she never slept in for more than 3 days :dohh:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ria_Rose said:


> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Rose said:
> 
> 
> Think I worked it out and I'll be 18 weeks 6 days, hope thats not too early to see everything the receptionist at my last scan booked it based on my notes so I'd hope so.
> 
> My mind keeps being consumed with :pink: or :blue: everyone seems to be predicting its a boy, but I'm trying to enjoy the last few weeks of not knowing either way.lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hun..............not long now till you find out xxx I am staying on team yellow, so have to wait another 24+ weeks AAAAAAAAARGH xxxxxx
> 
> 18 weeks is fine, as they can tell easily after 16weeks, as long as the baby behaves itself xxClick to expand...
> 
> Not too worried about them finding the sex, more worried about the abnormality element - that might not have the correct measurements to compair for normal kidneys (as Josh's Kidney considition is hereditary). However we're having a 32 week scan to check the kidney's again so I guess it won't matter too much.
> 
> Well done you not finding out. I'd really like to know. I guess i'm hoping it might be a little girl, but everyone keeps predicting its an other boy (no basis for these predictions other than guess work and 'psychic intuition' lol).Click to expand...

Yeah i think i am having another girls, but everyone else thinks it's a boy because this pregnancy has been so different!!

I am sure everything will be fine at the next scan, but i know it is human nature to worry xx :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Emma hhmmmmmhh I want BBQ drumsticks now! But going to asda tonight so will see if I can find any, I'm having a BBQ on boxing day! hmmmmhhhhh :)


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Ria_Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Rose said:
> 
> 
> Think I worked it out and I'll be 18 weeks 6 days, hope thats not too early to see everything the receptionist at my last scan booked it based on my notes so I'd hope so.
> 
> My mind keeps being consumed with :pink: or :blue: everyone seems to be predicting its a boy, but I'm trying to enjoy the last few weeks of not knowing either way.lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hun..............not long now till you find out xxx I am staying on team yellow, so have to wait another 24+ weeks AAAAAAAAARGH xxxxxx
> 
> 18 weeks is fine, as they can tell easily after 16weeks, as long as the baby behaves itself xxClick to expand...
> 
> Not too worried about them finding the sex, more worried about the abnormality element - that might not have the correct measurements to compair for normal kidneys (as Josh's Kidney considition is hereditary). However we're having a 32 week scan to check the kidney's again so I guess it won't matter too much.
> 
> Well done you not finding out. I'd really like to know. I guess i'm hoping it might be a little girl, but everyone keeps predicting its an other boy (no basis for these predictions other than guess work and 'psychic intuition' lol).Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i think i am having another girls, but everyone else thinks it's a boy because this pregnancy has been so different!!
> 
> I am sure everything will be fine at the next scan, but i know it is human nature to worry xx :hugs:Click to expand...

Emma what if you will see the sex at the scan? My friend was on team yellow but when she went for her 24 week scan she saw for herself that it was a boy lol... the doctor quickly moved away from there but she saw it! At my hospital they have quite a good ultrasound!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Some hospitals don't let anyone find out, although I think this is less common these days.

I don't have it in me to be team yellow, I'm too impatient, lol.


----------



## -Linn-

Ria my hospital wouldnt let anyone find out when I was pregnant with DD but a lot have them (including mine) have changed that now! Otherwise I would so be going private. Luckily I'm also getting a 22 week scan so if they can't see it we will get a second shot!


----------



## emmadrumm77

In my hospital they ask before you go ion if you want to know the sex...........they do all the head measurements, but ask you to look away when they get "down there". So fingers crossed we wont see anything xxx
I really don't want to know, so won't even be looking there xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I can't believe you don't want to know! I really don't understand that! At least they tell you to look away, I wouldn't like to look away at all during my scan :)


----------



## Cobo76

I have a question about feeling the baby move. I have been feeling the baby for a couple of weeks now. It's been 10 years since my last baby so I dont really remember how soon I felt them. I dont think it was quite this early so I dont really have anything to compare it too. But the baby has actually been quite active up until the last two days and I havent really felt it move at all. I know I prob shouldnt be worried but am a little. Is it normal to feel them a lot then not at all at this stage?


----------



## -Linn-

It is still normnal until 24 weeks, if the baby chages position you might not feel it! You're only 15 weeks there's absolutely nothing to worry about hun, but I know easier said than done! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> I can't believe you don't want to know! I really don't understand that! At least they tell you to look away, I wouldn't like to look away at all during my scan :)

I just remember the excitement of going into labour and not knowing what little bundle i will have, made the labour slightly easier xxx
You are either for or against it hun xxx

Right bath time for my girls :happydance:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Yup all the kick charts etc say not to start counting movements until 24 weeks or some say later as its so hit and miss at this point.

I only recently started feeling movements, but can only feel it properly with my hands on my tummy :D Can't wait for the little reassuring foot in my side I got with Josh (please no kicks to the ribs thou, lol)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Cobo don't worry, i felt big kick spot on 15 weeks then nothing for 4 days!!! It comes and goes, and you will slowly start to feel it properly the bigger it gets xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

emmadrumm77 said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe you don't want to know! I really don't understand that! At least they tell you to look away, I wouldn't like to look away at all during my scan :)
> 
> I just remember the excitement of going into labour and not knowing what little bundle i will have, made the labour slightly easier xxx
> You are either for or against it hun xxx
> 
> Right bath time for my girls :happydance:Click to expand...

I really admire people who can look forward to the surprise, with Josh I was so convinced he was a girl I'm glad I found out and had 20 weeks to bond with the idea of a little boy.

This time I suppose I 'could' choose to not find out but I'd like to know particularly whether I should be keeping all Josh's things or selling them on ebay and buying lots of pink!

Our consultant also hinted it might be helpful to know as this kidney considtion is more common in boys. Although obviously this isn't going to effect my desicion one way or the other.


----------



## Ria_Rose

I have 3 weeks to wait and the suspense is killing me, lol, don;t think I'd last till 40 weeks


----------



## Cobo76

Thanks ladies. I figured I was being paranoid. I have a prenatal visit this afternoon so it will be even more reassuring once I hear the heartbeat. 

Emma this is actually our first time not finding out the sex. I did with my first two so I know the suspense will kill me. I'm hoping it does make the labor easier. Lol. We thought it would be fun to wait til the end. Although I must admit the closer it gets to ultrasound time the more I go back and forth on it. Im going to stick to it this time though.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Cobo, I'm feeling bubbles a lot this week and I know it's not gas. But then nothing for a few days, and then it comes back again. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about!
Can't wait to start feeling real movement though!


----------



## Cobo76

I cant wait either CJ. I am ready for a foot in the ribs. ;)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Cobo76 said:


> Thanks ladies. I figured I was being paranoid. I have a prenatal visit this afternoon so it will be even more reassuring once I hear the heartbeat.
> 
> Emma this is actually our first time not finding out the sex. I did with my first two so I know the suspense will kill me. I'm hoping it does make the labor easier. Lol. We thought it would be fun to wait til the end. Although I must admit the closer it gets to ultrasound time the more I go back and forth on it. Im going to stick to it this time though.

I found it did make it easier. If i have another girl then i have loads here, and if not i am sure i will get loads of blue gifts!! I don't care as long as it is ok xxx
I bet you find out :haha: Once that 20 scan is done then that is it for me until 40wks xxxx What ever you do will be fab!! xx


----------



## born2bamum

Ive got a scan 2moz :) hoping is all ok and that i dont need a stitch. I think I have felt the baby moving this week. Im also on team yellow and even with it being our 3rd child, im not even tempted to find out the sex. It will have pink walls in its room (as it is now) and will change it if need be. Baby is in our room for 1st couple of months ne way so plenty of time to buy blankets etc in pink or blue ;)

Laura x


----------



## Cobo76

My goodness. I dont really get on Facebook very often. I didnt realize how many people are on the June babies group. I was looking for you all on there but not sure who is who. Lol. I think I found CJ but thats it so far besides the ones I was already friends with.


----------



## fi_broon

oooooh, there's a June babies facebook group? Cool, something else to dstract me :D How do I join?

Fi


----------



## Cobo76

fi_broon said:


> oooooh, there's a June babies facebook group? Cool, something else to dstract me :D How do I join?
> 
> Fi

You can pm MrsTwilight and she will invite you to the group. I'm trying to paste the link to that thread. I hope it works.


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/209987-due-june-facebook-group.html


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Cobo76 said:


> My goodness. I dont really get on Facebook very often. I didnt realize how many people are on the June babies group. I was looking for you all on there but not sure who is who. Lol. I think I found CJ but thats it so far besides the ones I was already friends with.

Yes you did find me! I got the email but can't access FB from work so will add you when I get home  :hugs:


----------



## Rebecca_B

Hey guys i'm now offically in the 2nd tri club!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Cobo I will invite you on Facebook! I know who you are by your name! xxx


----------



## Cobo76

Welcome to 2nd tri Rebecca!

So we just got back from my Dr visit and lil one was kicking on the doppler as doc was trying to find heartbeat. It was so cute. :D They scheduled the ultrasound for our next visit which will be Jan 19th.

Edit: Oh yeah I forgot to add that I have gained 11 pounds since my last visit (which was 4 weeks ago)!!!! I almost fell over when I saw that. I have gained twenty pounds so far total. :( I only gained 25 lbs with my first two pregnancies.


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Cobo I thought I had gained most weight, but you beat me... for me it was only 14 pounds in 8 weeks :haha: don't worry you can lose it all again after the baby is here! :hugs:


----------



## Delilah

Morning to you all - snowy and crisp here - good job we have a 4wd otherwise we'd be stranded - cant move the other car at all.... 

Littlegoth we have the same due date! Welcome Bexter anmd Adrasteia too  and Rebecca to 2nd tri 

Lili congrats on 17 weeks - hope you're feeling better and antibiotics have started to work properly - I have bloods booked for 4 Jan too with mw.

CJ - almost holiday time  hope your headaches have gone - you'll be stress free and able to relax in a few days though!

Tulip - I think you are so brave hun and Debs :hugs: 

Linn sorry you are still feeling sick :-( re stretch marks is it not hereditary, someone told me that you can use any cream you want and it doesnt matter? I am swapping between bio oil and cocoa butter at the mo but dont hold out much hope that they will work - didnt think of coconut Emma might try that too!

Cobo I havent felt anything yet but it is my first and I'm only 15 weeks. Emma & CJ congrats on 16 weeks, Emma you are so patient - my scan is 26 Jan and I dont think I could help myself lol. I was 15 weeks on Monday 

I really want to join the facebook group but havent gone public yet so will hang on! I have a few of you on FB though already so I can keep up with your news when I dont get on here for a few days 

Ria I am sure that everything will be fine - I think you are the first 20 week scan? I am trying to convince hubby to let me do a gender scan but he says it is only a few more weeks to end of Jan and we can wait! We'll see!

Today I'm clearing out my big office at home - almost cleared out the office in Manchester. We've got most of the stuff in our new office now - cant wait to be 7 minutes from home in January! Busy few weeks sorting things but it will be worth it!

Have a great day ladies.

Marie xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Marie my mum has no stretch marks but if you already got any now without pregnancy then it's likely you will get more. I put on so much weight I got them everywhere, thighs, boobs, hips, belly! Already had a couple before on my hips from when I was a teenager but in the end I even got them on my boobs cause they were enormous when my milk came in! They faded pretty quick you can't see them anymore only if you look really close but the ones on my belly are coming back out more now that my bump is getting big. At least I don't have to worry anymore, as I don't think I could possible get any more than the billion I already got.


----------



## lili24

Hello people :flower:

OMG I can't wait for Xmas day to have a day off and chill out!! 

How are we all? My wee has stopped burning! TMI but.. :happydance: !!

Must start wrapping all the presents later! :dohh:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I am glad to hear it hun :) 

I'm ok just sooo tired and wondering what I should eat next... nothing!!! But I want something it's terrible, only just had lunch!! 

I still got some presents to wrap but I lost my cellotape somewhere :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone! And welcome to all the ladies new to second tri!!!

Tulip and Debs, thinking of you two and how strong you are :hugs:

Out of 15 bikinis, I fit "well" in 2 and "OK" in 2 more. Oops! I found a few summer dresses that fit as well, so I'm more or less packed for my trip. 

Can you believe this: our friends who were supposed to come with us cancelled their trip last Thursday because of their cat who was diagnosed with lymphoma. Vet told them she had about 2 weeks to live, so they wanted to spend it with her instead of being in the DR and having her in a kennel. She died last night :-( So now they're not coming AND their beloved kitty died already... I feel bad for them, but curse the timing of it all!! Oh well, DH and I will be there ourselves, which is not bad either 

Emma, how is your headache? I've been consistantly waking up with mine, I take 2 paracetamol and it cures it for the rest of the day, until the next morning rolls around!

With regards to stretch marks I read it's mostly hereditary. If your mom had some, then good chances you'll get them too. I'm not spending a fortune on oils, since I know I'll get them  I got bad ones just from losing 40 lbs once...

Lili, so glad for you your symptoms are finally going away!!! How many more antibiotic days do you have left?

Linn, miss our Facebook chats :-( Hope you're feeling better today!

It is lightly snowing as I look out my office window. Beautiful! Just have a few stocking stuffers to wrap and am done the rest. DH surprised me yesterday and started sorting through all his crap: he's getting rid of a LOT of stuff, oh I can't tell you how happy this makes me!!!!

:hugs: to everyone!

PS: We've more or less decided on a name for our baby girl! She'll be Zoë, with my surname as her middle name and DH's surname as hers :cloud9:


----------



## Trinity42

its such a rainy day here but thankfully I am staying in other than going to print off a legal letter to give to the apartment telling them we are leaving due to everything that has gone wrong... Thankfully I am one who writes everything down so I have a record of when everthing happened... 
I woke up this morning at 5am and got donuts and went back to bed and wokr a 730 to MORE water streaming down my livingroom wall >.< Im so sick of all this shit thats gone wrong in the last 2 months


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Trinity, sorry to hear about all the troubles you have! As if being pregnant is not enough :-( And this time of year to boot? Thinking of you hun, I think the decision to leave is the best one! Glad you've found another home! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

CJ yeah you see happened to me as well that I lost lots of weight and had stretch marks then, I spent a fortune on oils too but unfortunetely that didn't help :cry: so this time I'm saving my money will use the bio oil again after the birth to help them go away quick... they did fade really fast at least! 

We will chat on Facebook in the new year when you got more time hun :) 

Glad you found some fitting bikinis, aaaahhh I got about 10 and don't want to wear any of them, not nice with stretch marks :cry: But I will not wear one piece costumes so sometimes I'm brave!! 

So sorry to hear about your friends I understand they wanted to spend the time with their cat but now thats extra sad they can't even go on the holiday! :hugs:


----------



## Ria_Rose

2 more sleeps till Santa! And think next xmas our new babies will be celebrating with us .. they'll all be about 6 months old by then too, that's a scarey thought, lol.



> Ria I am sure that everything will be fine - I think you are the first 20 week scan? I am trying to convince hubby to let me do a gender scan but he says it is only a few more weeks to end of Jan and we can wait! We'll see!

Am i? I'll have to rush back here ASAP with photos then :) Can't believe its only 19 days away, thats come around so fast. I rememberthinking it was forever away when I came out of my last scan. Going to try to ask more questions this time so the whole process takes longer, lol, was over so fast last time.

What with Josh's birthday and Christmas I've bearly stopped to think about 2lines (LO) much yet, except for the indepth debates from our family on if its a girl or boy, lol.


----------



## -Linn-

Trinity42 said:


> its such a rainy day here but thankfully I am staying in other than going to print off a legal letter to give to the apartment telling them we are leaving due to everything that has gone wrong... Thankfully I am one who writes everything down so I have a record of when everthing happened...
> I woke up this morning at 5am and got donuts and went back to bed and wokr a 730 to MORE water streaming down my livingroom wall >.< Im so sick of all this shit thats gone wrong in the last 2 months

Trinity sorry to hear you got such issues in your apartment, I had some in my house too! Also had water on walls but I had to pay to get it fixed no option to leave and it's a lot better now, thankfully there was no mould, only gotta re do the artex ceiling in the bathroom and hallway but not until it's warmer!! Just in case!


----------



## Trinity42

thanks CJ for what we are paying now in the city we are getting a 3 bedroom 2 bath house about 10 minutes out of town... I like living in town bk everything is so close but the house in front of us is a drug dealers house so its always problems over there and I told myself once I got pregnant I was moving bk this is not the place to have a family... The house we are moving to has tons of kids who live near by and lots of stay at home moms so I feel like thats the place I want to have my little family.


----------



## Trinity42

Trinity sorry to hear you got such issues in your apartment, I had some in my house too! Also had water on walls but I had to pay to get it fixed no option to leave and it's a lot better now, thankfully there was no mould, only gotta re do the artex ceiling in the bathroom and hallway but not until it's warmer!! Just in case![/QUOTE]

oh theres black mold in the bathroom ciliing and no telling what behind the wall paper every where else... our place flooded a month ago due to neighbors above me flushing shrimp down the tolet and letting it run for hours and everything was soaked with septic water and all they did was dry the carpet no cleaning it...


----------



## -Linn-

Ria_Rose said:


> 2 more sleeps till Santa! And think next xmas our new babies will be celebrating with us .. they'll all be about 6 months old by then too, that's a scarey thought, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ria I am sure that everything will be fine - I think you are the first 20 week scan? I am trying to convince hubby to let me do a gender scan but he says it is only a few more weeks to end of Jan and we can wait! We'll see!
> 
> Am i? I'll have to rush back here ASAP with photos then :) Can't believe its only 19 days away, thats come around so fast. I rememberthinking it was forever away when I came out of my last scan. Going to try to ask more questions this time so the whole process takes longer, lol, was over so fast last time.
> 
> What with Josh's birthday and Christmas I've bearly stopped to think about 2lines (LO) much yet, except for the indepth debates from our family on if its a girl or boy, lol.Click to expand...

Yeah I think you might be first... unless CJ has her scan before you? but she already knows the gender! Mine is not until 18th January! I am dying to find out, I want to buy a moses basket and bouncer, I don't need to buy much unfortunetely but can't wait to get those things!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Oh forgot to say saw the MW today (despite the snow) bloods all came back normal, BP low as always, she tried to find LO's HB but he/she was moving around too much .. oh dear active baby, lol.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Congratulations on the :pink: bump CJ - sorry I missed that news :D


----------



## -Linn-

Trinity that sounds horrible. Well there is no mould from what I can tell, guess I would smell it if there was any behind any wallpapers... not a nice thought! We had a leak in the roof unfortunetely! Thankfully it was not that big and all sorted now!


----------



## lili24

Wow loadsa posts to catch up on.. didn't think I was away that long :lol:

Like the name CJ! :flower: how exciting.. We have decided on ours too, although it's not definite yet! ;) xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Lili you are decided and you're not telling us? 

I want to go shopping for baby stuff now it is killing me!!! 

Where is the link for the moses basket hun? You forgot to send it yesterday :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK Lili, not fair! I told, you have to too!!! 

My anatomy scan is January 12th, really excited to see her again but scared that something will be found :-(

Baby is going crazy this morning, there are so many bubbles and activity! Mind you, I did drink coffee and have a bit of chocolate, that may explain it!

I've decided I'm leaving work early today! I'll leave at 3PM, soooooo excited to be off until January 5th!!!


----------



## lili24

We are calling her Layla! :cloud9: It's not 100% but I doubt we will change it to be honest.

CJ you are so lucky being off for so long! Jealous of you!! :haha:

Linn I didn't forget hun I just ended up working til almost 11 last night :( Sorry! One bad thing about working from home is it just never seems to stop. I haven't even done a big food shop yet.. dreading it! What was Asda like last night? I hate food shopping at the best of times :(


----------



## -Linn-

Oh CJ enjoy your time off, and yes it's not fair she has to tell us! 

And please do not worry, you're just as bad as me, they will not find anything at the anomaly scan! Your baby is fine. 

I made spag bol for tea and somehow I managed to make it too spicy... not that I mind but not too sure what the OH and DD are going to say, got cream and cheese here for them! Hmmmmhhh I can't wait to eat now :) What is everybody else having for tea/dinner?


----------



## lili24

I put it on your FB wall Linn x


----------



## -Linn-

Oh love the name! Fab!! 

Asda was fine, just go there late, I was at the checkout at 8.30 and I didn't even have to queu, and Tesco is open all night so you could go at 10 or something, most people should have been already now anyway. I was in Asda for one hour just as long as it normally takes!!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh lol I had just logged out of facebook, typical!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I love it Lili!!!
Right, time to eat, it is almost noon and I have no food in the fridge so need to make a trip to the hospital cafeteria (hope I can find something good!).


----------



## -Linn-

Oh CJ enjoy your dinner! I used to only eat at the pub at lunch time when I was still working... now I really couldn't imagine eating out every day, wouldn't be able to afford it I guess! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Right i have just spent 20mins, catching up on yesterday and todays threads!!!
born2bamum......I feel the same hun, got no need to know xx

Cobo76, Will add you to FB in a moment. And 20lb!!!! Wow, well done you!! I have put on 1kg, so 2.5lb :growlmad: So that is rubbish xx

Delilah, i love your post, you have kept up well, was more like reading a small essay :haha:

CJ...........Enjoy your trip hun, you will be sooooooooooooo missed on here :cry:. I hope the headaches get better for your holiday, mine seem to come in the evenings, but go quickly if i take paracetamol xx

Trinity...........You are doing the right thing moving out!! Well done you for standing up for what is right!! 

Lili...........Am glad your uti seems to be getting better hun :flower: How odd that you like the name layla, that is one of my 2 top girls names!! We would spell it leila though, but said the same xxx The other girls name we have is Freya xxx

Linn............Spag bol.............Mmmmmm yum!!! Have no idea what i am having tonight!! Am home alone as Hubby out with the lads having a Christmas drink xxx


----------



## -Linn-

So what did you decide to have Emma? Hmmmh Spag Bol was lovely, had it with garlic and herb dough balls and mixed salad with honey and mustard sauce :) Now I need a chocolate bar... but will wait until DD is in bed!!


----------



## sweetniss113

hello everyone hope your all having a great day. I had to go in for blood test today for AFP will get results on the 14th January when I go in next. I am starting to worry about my weight I have lost another 3 lbs. so 10 so far :-( Doctor said if I keep losing he will put me in hospital til baby is born or til I gain, he said I don't have to gain any as long as I don't lose anymore in the next 2 weeks and then I have to gain at least 5lbs by my Febuary check up. and I can't eat sweets cuz my sugar is checked 2xs per day.


----------



## lili24

That's not good Sweetniss :( I hope your results come back good xx

Emma yay! It's a gorgeous name.. I like the spelling Leila too but we just decided on Layla! We can both have Laylas.. :haha: 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr my face is sooooo itchy!! I can't put that cream on it cos I don't want my face to smell like a sweaty foot!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh poor Lili, try E45 itch relief cream or doublebase gel! Just tell the doctor to write you a prescription. I told the nurse practioner and she prescribed a big tub of E45 the one thats normally £11. Now that I got my exemption certificate I ask for all sorts on prescription!


----------



## hpjagged

Hi all! :D 
I'm due June 24th.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Girls..............All june babies are in 2nd Tri!!!! 30th of June babies are now 13 weeks today!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAA WELL DONE ALL XXXX

Lili..........if i have a girl that would be funny if they were born same day as well!! Twin Leila/layla's xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I think Freya would fit better together with names of your DDs... I like lots of names but if they don't sound so good with my DDs name I don't want to use them anymore, my baby will have no name! I don't like any boys names at all :cry:


----------



## discoclare

OK - just moving over now then. Due 30th June - thanks Emma for letting me know I can come over to the 2nd Tri and join the rest of the Junes!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> Girls..............All june babies are in 2nd Tri!!!! 30th of June babies are now 13 weeks today!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAA WELL DONE ALL XXXX
> 
> Lili..........if i have a girl that would be funny if they were born same day as well!! Twin Leila/layla's xxx

That's amazing news!!!! Welcome to the rest of the June ladies, we are now complete :hugs:


----------



## lili24

I like Freya as well :) I think they both go with Megan and Abigail. My sister is called Megan :)

So I wrapped all my presents whilst watching Bridget Jones, got glitter all over the house and the dog and I'm never using glittery wrapping paper again!! I never went to Asda cos my dad came here, and now I'm too tired, so will have to go tomorrow for a few bits! We are going out for Xmas and boxing day dinners to my mums so don't need 
much!

Still so itchy, will get it all on prescription now though thanks Linn.. Love the exemption card to be honest, I used to hate paying for all that!! Xx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hello again girls, i have finally made it over here to 2nd tri, i must nearly be the last of them now.


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> I like Freya as well :) I think they both go with Megan and Abigail. My sister is called Megan :)
> 
> So I wrapped all my presents whilst watching Bridget Jones, got glitter all over the house and the dog and I'm never using glittery wrapping paper again!! I never went to Asda cos my dad came here, and now I'm too tired, so will have to go tomorrow for a few bits! We are going out for Xmas and boxing day dinners to my mums so don't need
> much!
> 
> Still so itchy, will get it all on prescription now though thanks Linn.. Love the exemption card to be honest, I used to hate paying for all that!! Xx

Oh Lili wait until your little girly will be 2-3 and there will be even more glitter in your house, it won't even come out of my dining table anymore... OH is very impressed :nope:

Oh I really like the name Megan! I also think both names go with their names but I think Freya a bit more! 

Yeah Lili it's a rip off paying for prescriptions when I was first pregnant and had that bad chest infection I had 7 Items on my prescription it was going to cost more than £50 so I asked the pharmacist if I can have it free anyway cause I'm waiting for the certificate and they gave it to me, thank god!


----------



## -Linn-

Welcome to 2nd tri Sarah Melissa! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK ladies, off to Ottawa now until the 26th, so wanting to wish you all a very merry Christmas! Will try to log on while I'm at mom's but not promising anything 

Here is the picture of a 10 year project: originally started out for my first friend who had a baby in 1998, but when I realized how much work was to go into it I decided to keep it for my future baby, should ever I be blessed with one. Just had it framed last week! It comes up to my waist in height, that's how big it is! So this will be the theme of the nursery, pastel colours and animals 
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## -Linn-

Have a nice time CJ... 10 years is a long time, nice! xxx


----------



## Trinity42

It is so nasty out today again, lots of rain... I walked out to my car to go get something and water came up to my shoes. glad im not going anywhere although poor hubby has to go to work and im going to be worried sick bk he doesnt have a phone right now and no way to get in touch with me if something happens... I am such a worry wort... I cant help it though.
Last night appartnely after i went to bed I woke up and walked in the living room to tell hubs thank you for getting me pregnant and thank you for being there for me when I needed him and how much I love him... Awww 

Merry Christmas everyone...
Whats everyone doing today 
also dont know if its been posted but https://www.noradsanta.org/ its a santa tracker for those of you with kids already.


----------



## -Linn-

Is nobody here tonight? I'm so bored! OH has gone out and I can't stop eating (out of boredom).. cheeselets with cheese dip, oranges, pringles, jaffa cakes, cadburys white fingers and cherry coke! I'm gonna put on 3 pound tonight! xxx


----------



## littlegoth666

14june :) cant wate not long till gender scan  woo


----------



## -Linn-

I hope you had a fab Christmas everyone! 

We did, but I am so tired and my house is in a little mess. But DD loved it and we played in her room with all her toys until 10pm last night :) 

I got a special little gift from my baby... it wouldn't stop kicking me last night and I could feel proper movement not just flutters and bubbles! So I was really happy :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

Happy christmas all. we had a lovely day with the girls. and having achilled one today too. so glad i insisted on having it on our own. was sat in bed this morning thinking about 2010 and realised hubby will only be home for 4 mths out of the whole year, and away for christmas too. :cry: still had no def movements from butterbean. hoping the MW will have a listen on 5th jan to put my mind at ease.

anyway we are going to the inlaws for a few days so not sure when i will be back on but hoping i can use my new laptop while im down there as it is sat in their house waiting for me!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Well thats that over with for another year!!!

Had a great day just me and Paul and my parents - my dinner worked out amazingly well (thanks again to Delia lol) and today I hit the sales (madness but why not!) with my mother - Boundary Mill in Colne and then Bury - actually wasnt that bad.

Lili & CJ love the names and Trinity your new neighbourhood sounds ideal - there are no kids on my estate nor do I have any friends with young children (being 39 this probably isnt surprising) but I hope to meet some at ante-natal groups etc. CJ I LOVE your project is that needlework? We are also thinking of animals and pastels, my husband is American and he keeps bringing up all these great things they had growing up very cute! 

Linn you have made me think about prescriptions I will start to ask for stuff instead of buying it - I have an exemption cert already so should use it. Go your baby too saying hello on Christmas day :happydance: - nothing from mine yet.

Tomorrow I think I will work and try to get the jobs I have done so that they are not hanging over me for the next week - trouble with being your own boss is you set the agenda and I have been crap this last few weeks blaming it on the surgery etc when really its just me procrastinating :haha:

Have a good evening everyone, got some movies from Blockbuster for tonight - my life is so rock & roll these days lol

Marie xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah said:


> Well thats that over with for another year!!!
> 
> Had a great day just me and Paul and my parents - my dinner worked out amazingly well (thanks again to Delia lol) and today I hit the sales (madness but why not!) with my mother - Boundary Mill in Colne and then Bury - actually wasnt that bad.
> 
> Lili & CJ love the names and Trinity your new neighbourhood sounds ideal - there are no kids on my estate nor do I have any friends with young children (being 39 this probably isnt surprising) but I hope to meet some at ante-natal groups etc. CJ I LOVE your project is that needlework? We are also thinking of animals and pastels, my husband is American and he keeps bringing up all these great things they had growing up very cute!
> 
> Linn you have made me think about prescriptions I will start to ask for stuff instead of buying it - I have an exemption cert already so should use it. Go your baby too saying hello on Christmas day :happydance: - nothing from mine yet.
> 
> Tomorrow I think I will work and try to get the jobs I have done so that they are not hanging over me for the next week - trouble with being your own boss is you set the agenda and I have been crap this last few weeks blaming it on the surgery etc when really its just me procrastinating :haha:
> 
> Have a good evening everyone, got some movies from Blockbuster for tonight - my life is so rock & roll these days lol
> 
> Marie xxx

Delila it was fab I kept thinking I wanted proper kicks for xmas not just little bubbles but nothing and then when I was sitting on the sofa at 11pm it started kicking in there and when I put my hand on there it kicked even more and I am definetely sure that was the baby... so lovely! Today I had lots of flutters again but I just had my dinnner so waiting for more kicks! 

Your christmas sounds lovely. I am sure you will find people with kids where you live, once you start going to the health visitor baby clinic they will tell you what groups there are.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Girls i have just quickly come on here, just to say that i will be away until Tues night, as am going to my parents house......
I hope you have all had a fantastic Christmas with family and friends, and i will get back in touch hopefully on Tuesday.

Big hugs and kisses to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Have a fab time Emma! xxx


----------



## aliss

I'm new to June babies, I'm June 3 :thumbup: I was in May babies but an ultrasound bumped me back a few days! Gotta fix my ticker. We are yellow!


----------



## NYCBride

Hope noone minds me joining in.

Due 12th June, and we're team blue, and he's nicknamed Little L xx

Getting flutters and bubbley feelings, defo not gas but not full on kicks yet.
We've been in the processing of moving from one end of the country to the other, and so i've only just got my booking in appt with midwife on January 18th LOL

But had my 12 week scan just before i moved, no bloods etc, and saw Little L moving about, being a pain for all his measurements... thats my boy!


----------



## Delilah

Enjoy your break Emma :0) and welcome Aliss and NYCBride :0) - Linn hope you get some more kicks tonight - my belly despite being huge with overeating is starting to get hard so I think I might be getting a proper bump soon - yeah - wont just look fat :haha:


----------



## Delilah

Oh my ticker's moved up a box - YAY!!!!


----------



## bitter almond

I just joined the forum. I'm due June 1st. I'm a teacher, so the timing couldn't be more perfect. My own due date was also June 1st, my mother tells me, so maybe he'll be born on my birthday.


----------



## Delilah

Hi Bitter Almond and welcome! You're amongst the early ones on this thread - Emma is away until Tuesday but she will add you when she gets back :0)

I just watched The Hangover it was hilarious! Hubby is watching GI Joe now so I'm making myself scarce. Had another Christmas dinner tonight with yesterday's leftovers, very nice too!

Mx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello all, I've missed you! Welcome to all the ladies new to the June thread! :hugs:

Delilah, thanks for your compliment on my project! It is a cross-stitch. I've done several others, but mostly as gifts. This is only the second one I keep to myself!

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! We had a hectic trip to Ottawa, 4 hours to get there on the 24th, and 6 hours returning today due to really bad weather (freezing rain - thank heavens for snow tires with grips!). 

Now, all packed and off to the Dominican Republic tomorrow! My 17 week bump picture will be taken on Monday, while there, and posted upon my return on FB.

Hope you all have a very happy New Year's Eve with friends and loved ones!!!
:hugs: to everyone, and special thoughts going out to my bump sisters :flower:
CJ


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

hey everyone! im due june 15th and will find out jan 15th if im on team pink or team blue!


----------



## SylvieB

Hi to all the newbies and hope everyone had a lovely xmas.
cj, i wish you a wonderful trip!
i think my MS is starting to go away. still feeling a bit sick sometimes but usually when i'm really tired. but have been having headaches for over 2 weeks now... gonna call my doc tomorrow and hope she'll prescribe me some massages, sick of taking medicine all the time.
other than that, we are good. susan got spoiled rotten for xmas and i can't wait for my next scan on the 18th to get the sex confirmed and start shopping ;)
my bday is on the 8th and we'll go and see my family for the weekend, going to the steakhouse with my best friend and her bf at night, already excited for it lol
so much bout me, hope you are all doing good xx


----------



## JSinclair

have to say I feel gr8!,in fact havent had any MS or anything other than slight heart burn now and again so far..hoping it stays this easy!25th jan is my 20week scan finding out if its a girl or boy then too!..pretty sure its a boy for some reason!!Hoping you all feel as good!!


----------



## -Linn-

Cj have a fab trip! 

Sylvie glad to hear your nausea is better, I always feel sick when I'm tired too! I don't blame you for being excited to go to that steak house, I'd love to go too :) 

Hope everybody is well... I'm annoyed cause my house is a mess when all I ever do is tidy and I have told OH and DD that no more playing until they put their stuff away! 

Hugs to everyone! xxx


----------



## lili24

CJ and Emma I hope you both have a lovely time on your trips. Majorly jealous of CJ right now! Have fun!! 

Welcome to all the newbies joining.

Had a fab Xmas :) In a way I am happy it is over with now because that means we are closer to the 20 week scans and June 2010!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I can't wait for my 20 week scan and the horrid winter to be over! 3 weeks tomorrow xxx


----------



## SylvieB

i can't wait either! linn, your scan on the 18th as well???
lili, totally see where you are coming from. can't wait till it's june... and the little beany's in my arms!


----------



## -Linn-

Yes my scan is on the 18th too and so is Lilis! And then I'm getting 2 more scans after that! Did you pay for unlimited scans with your doctor? My friend paid 100&#8364; and now they do a 4d scan every time she has an appointment and they get pics and dvd! Wish they offered that at my local hospital! 

hmmmm I'm really craving food from a German steak house now!


----------



## Trinity42

I had someone ask if I was expecting today for the first time... She said I have the pregnancy glow and my belly looks like im having a boy... :):happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Ah thats fab trinity!


----------



## Delilah

OK I'm jealous of you all - Linn and Sylvie and Lili for earlier scans (mine isnt until 26th jan)  and CJ for the sunshine thats waiting in DR - have a fab time :o)

Nobody has asked me yet if I'm pregnant think I just look fat!

I've had my first truly lazy day 0f 2009 today! Yeah stayed in PJs watched movies and read my book lovley!

mxx


----------



## SylvieB

delilah, that sounds like a great day! basically what i did just that DD came running to me and wanted me to play with her ;)
linn, the army covers for all the extra scans, just not the 4d and not getting one. really don't mind them too much. i have to pay 120 Euros for all the scans (which i'll get back from the army) with one 3d/4d scan it would be 220 i think.
my brother and SIL told us on xmas that they are expecting an august baby. so thrilled for them, weren't expecting it as they both wanted kids but she wanted to wait till she has a permanent job offer (her contract's running out in feb) and he wanted to wait till he's done with his PHD (which might take another couple of years) but guess they had a change of heart. gonna go major baby shopping with her once she's in second tri lol
off to bed now nite nite xx


----------



## -Linn-

oh thats lovely Sylvie. Did you go shopping with your sister too? I got most things will only need new car seat, moses basket, crib and clothes if I'm having a boy! And if I'm having a girl I will be getting some clothes anyway :wacko: but maybe not quite so many :) 

Oh not tooo bad getting those extra scans paid for even... my friend is just getting 4d cause her doctor has a 4d machine so he just switches to it during the scans :)


----------



## Delilah

Sylvie thats fab news and for the cousin's to be so close in age, really hope that my SIL will catch soon as I have no babies in our family so my bubs will be the only one.

I am ashamed to type this but I will because I hope seeing it written down will make me stop. Today I have eaten:

French toast with butter & maple syrup
Oranges
Crisps
Dr Oetker Pizza
Starbar
Boost
Cream Crackers, butter & cheese
Turkey, stuffing & cranberry baguette
Roses
Trifle
Ginger biscuits
Toast with butter 
Strawberry Milk

Thats what I can remember - I am such a pig BUT tomorrow will be a fresh start for my healthy eating lol 

Nite all xxx


----------



## LHG

Hi Ladies

I'm 14 weeks pregnant now (1st baby) and new to the site - so good to read comments and hear that people are going through same things as me!!! Due June 30th.
LHG x


----------



## discoclare

LHG,
Hi I'm also due 30th June. Welcome to the site! It's been very helpful to me in 1st tri, hopefully will be for you too.
Clare


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah it's normal but if you keep gonig like that you will gain lots of weight, I ate more than that with DD and gained 70 pounds which was a bit too much but I will not starve myself this time and eat whatever I want!


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Linn - I forgot fudge and ice cream.... I am worried about the fact I have gained so much in December - 12lbs - which is definitely not baby - I will aim to cut out the non-nutritious stuff from tomorrow and try to stick to three good sized meals a day.

Welcome LHG x


----------



## -Linn-

you can still have snacks but maybe something other than chocolate, cake or crisps! I also put on 1 stone in 8 weeks, but luckily I started with a low BMI... but I do want to try and gain less weight than with DD!


----------



## Delilah

Yes I was size 12 and cant fit in my clothes now.... Oh well I'll sort it. I'm working today :0( decided that if I can focus for about 5 hours then I can enjoy the rest of the week without it hanging over me!

Have a good day all xx


----------



## -Linn-

ah I didnt fit in any of my size 8-10 clothes by the time I was 10 weeks, only in maternity clothes now. you have to start shopping for them :) good plan for getting that work out of the way.. I can relax much more when I got stuff done first. 

I'm more than 17 weeks now and only 3 more weeks until my scan it did go kind of fast when I think that it was 8 weeks to wait a little while ago! And then I can finally go and buy something for baby :) We were given a little igglepiggle for the baby for christmas.. so cute! My DD thought and is now looking after him until the baby arrives. We told her it wasn't hers so now she keeps saying "not mine babys.. looking after it!"

Hey Lili where are you? How are you? Haven't spoken to you for ages. Come on facebook chat one of these days! Lots of love xxxx


----------



## SylvieB

welcome LHG
delilah, now i'm craving some french toast with syrup... think i'll have some for breakfast tomorrow ;)
i put on almost 70 pounds with DD but when i checked my records, only 15 lbs were till week 24. so the last 16 weeks i put on almost 55 eek. but most of it was water and all was gone within 3 months of her being born. so not too worried. just still got plenty of skin hanging on my belly and loads of stretch marks :( (well, the hanging is less now as the new belly progresses to grow...)


----------



## BrookieG

im not sure how this thread works but wondered if i can sneak in n be put down for june 27th?????? lol thanks in advance girlies, hope all had a lovely xmas n the big man was good to everone x


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Sylvie I got no more hanging skin now! Just a firm bump! But I already know what it will look like after the birth... at least now with the second one it can't get any worse :) You should put some bump pix on facebook and some new pix of your DD she's so cute, but you didn't put on any pix for a while :) 

welcome Brooke, you just come on here and chat with the rest of us! xxx


----------



## belladonna

Hi can I join? I'm due on the 19th June.


----------



## Delilah

Sylvie the french toast was delish Paul makes it with cinnamon & nutmeg and a bit of milk - I had it again this morning. 

Your gain to 24 weeks was "normal" I have to reign this in before I get out of control! Although 55lbs in the last tri was impressive  and not too bad if its gone in 3 months - just in time for xmas 2010 for these beanies!!! 

Linn your scan will be here in no time - it does seem in a way to have gone quick but to us when we're counting the days it seems forever lol. Mine is like 29 days away!

16 weeks for me today YAY!

Welcome Brook & Belladonna.

OK break over back to work!

Mx


----------



## jen35

Hi girls, I can't believe I haven't got my wee bump down on the list. I'm due on 30th June could someone please add me to it? I just got back from Xmas break and got my letter from the Nuchal scan. I'm in the low risk category with a 1:14000 risk. Marvellous!!

Not only that, I've made it to 2nd tri.....Yippeeeeee!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lili24

Hey!

I am here Linn just been busy over Xmas.. Back to work now though and I have got a rotten stinking cold/sore throat/cough/headache! Feel like sleeping all day :)

My bump is coming now, it's still really small but definitely coming.. In the beginning I lost around 7lb with the sickness.. but I have now put 10lbs back on :cloud9:

My ticker should be on the middle box I think today.. soooooooooo excited!


----------



## lili24

OMG it is on the middle box :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin:


----------



## lewiepud08

Hiya everybody!!! could i join you lovely ladies please?? :) i havent been on much recently been very busy... im Jen im due 10th June we finding out the colour on the 3rd Jan!! soooo excited :) :) :)

i have 2 boys - Hayden 11 and Lewis 13 months!! :) :)

hope you are all well and had a lovely xmas!! :) :) :)


----------



## SylvieB

lili, so excited for your middle box. i'll still have to wait 2 weeks and 6 days... ah well, bet i'll get there fast. 3 weeks to the next scan, can't wait!
linn, i'll put some pics up later. hubby took a few on xmas but we haven't taken any bump pics yet, i'll tell him to do so later. 15 weeks is a good point to start (well, a bit later but better late than never). gotta go return a jumper that i got for hubby and was too small and get some shopping done but don't want to :( anyone any motivation left for me? after that i'll be going to the library, get another season of charmed (i'm totally into anything remotely luvy-duvy at the mo) and pick DD up... planning on being home by 4.30 so really should get going :(


----------



## SylvieB

almost forgot: welcome to all the newbies,
jen, 3rd of jan, exciting! bet you can't wait!


----------



## lewiepud08

thanks hun im so excited!!! :) :)


----------



## -Linn-

Lili nice to see you on here and fab for going to the middle box... I got another 5days to wait! If you get any free time you have to come on chat :) Please take a bump pic for me hun, I will do one later... I'm much too big already :(

Sylvie I also gained something stupid like 50 pounds in 3rd tri! I was eating for 5... unfortunetely my skin really suffered! Don't blame you for not having any motivation, I don't have any every afternoon. 

Been food shopping from 12-2 and the amount to pay nearly made me pass out but I think I won't need to buy anything next week! Got loads and loads of nappies, meat and fruit and veg! And 52 packets of Walkers crisps... bring on the pounds! I had two massive trolleys and they couldn't have been any fuller. Hmmmhh what shall I eat next?


----------



## Cobo76

Hello ladies and welcome all newbies. I hope everyone had a great Christmas. I'm dreading getting on the scale at my next visit. I prob gained another 11 pounds over Christmas. :D So January is the big month, most of us will be seeing our lil ones again soon. I cant wait. 

Congrats Lili on moving up a box!!


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

I finally made it over here to the 2nd trimester!


----------



## -Linn-

welcome and congrats to all the new ladies!


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello ladies! welcome to all the newbies

anyone else having probs with really itchy skin. and i mean really itchy. all over took me ages to settle last night and the only way i could was naked and with a fan full blast on me. my waistline has been itching for a while but i have laods of streachmarks there from last pregnancy so im not surprised. but last night it was all over me. any ideas??


----------



## Cobo76

E&L's mummy said:


> hello ladies! welcome to all the newbies
> 
> anyone else having probs with really itchy skin. and i mean really itchy. all over took me ages to settle last night and the only way i could was naked and with a fan full blast on me. my waistline has been itching for a while but i have laods of streachmarks there from last pregnancy so im not surprised. but last night it was all over me. any ideas??

YES!!! I have been so itchy. I am itchy everywhere and also have developed a weird looking rash on both of my hips. My Dr said that sometimes the hormonal imbalance can cause the rash (and itchy skin).


----------



## Delilah

welcome to the new ladies and yes January will be a big month for us all :thumbup: cant wait.

Have you tried bathing in E45 or camoline(?) lotion? Sorry I'm not itching myself so cant be more help.

I've finished the client work I had been putting off and now have a full 6 days from tomorrow to please myself - YAY! 

Hungry now - think I might have to order Chinese because I cant be bothered cooking.... hmmm what did I say earlier about watching what I eat... it starts tomorrow!

Have a good evening all I am going to watch some shameless episodes I'm on Season 4 right now!

Mxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

does anyone else just feel like they are not growing?! ill be 16w tomorrow and have not gained any weight, ive actually lost weight! i want my bump!!


----------



## -Linn-

hmmhhhh a chinese I want one too... but I honestly couldn't eat anymore, I'm so greedy! I had the biggest dinner of sausages, mash, cauliflower, broccoli, sprouts, yorkshire puddings with onion gravy :) And then strawberries with a seriously unhealthy amount of cream and cherry coke... aaah I'm so healthy and here I am thinking I could eat a chinese now as well! 

For the dry skin I can only recommend E45 cream not the lotion. I always get itchy and dry skin if I don't use lotion or cream every day, but since having my exemption certificate I have had the E45 on a prescription so it's free. I'd recommend you see your GP about it for anyone who lives in the UK anyway! And cocao butter body butter and oil is fab too and smells soooo good, unfortunetely not available on prescription lol


----------



## E&L's mummy

thank you ladie. i have a big 500gr tub of E45 that i have been using but it is driving me insane. my shoulders, neck, face, ribs and tummy. not my legs funnily enough. ggrrrrrrrrr

anyway im moaning again arent i? lol


----------



## margi

Hi evry1 am new on here am due on the 6th june xxx


----------



## JuneBabyBump

Hi Margi and everyone! I am new here too and also due on june 6th.


----------



## margi

[link=https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/][image noborder]https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev156pr___.png[/image][/link]


----------



## -Linn-

It's all right to moan hun, I do it all the time :) Try some of that Palmers cocoa butter stuff it is fab! I think they also do an aloe vera and avocado one for dry skin! The only thing that helps me is to put the cream on every day or twice a day and shaving legs makes it much worse so I have not been doing it so often, thank god it's winter!


----------



## margi

could any1 help me am trying to put my pregnancy ticker on here and dont know how to do it, I have copyd it and pasted it but it doesnt work xxx


----------



## -Linn-

go to user CP at the top then customise signature then get the BB code for the ticker you want to put in and paste it... should work! Let me know if you still get problems!


----------



## margi

Thanku Linn I will try that I need to make 5 posts 1st b4 it will let me xx


----------



## margi

has any1 had a gender scan I was thinking of having 1 xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Just make another post on here now and it will be done! When is your 20 week scan? I am also due on the 6th :)

I can't believe I just went and made a quesedilla... can someone please lock up my kitchen? I now need a stairlift get up the stairs to go to bed I seriously can't get up from the sofa anymore.


----------



## -Linn-

margi said:


> has any1 had a gender scan I was thinking of having 1 xxx

I would love to but decided to save the money for one of the million other things I'm planning to buy next year! My 20 week scan is in 3 weeks today so I will know soon anyway... but it is killing me!


----------



## margi

hey Linn we mite go the same day lol, my nxt scan is the 21 jan I cnt wait I have two boys so am going to find out what am having, to be honest I really dont mind as long as all is well with the baby thats the main thing. When do u have yr nxt scan xxx


----------



## margi

yeh its worked but thought I picked a pic of a baby is that a omen its a pic of a little boy in a plane lol xxx


----------



## -Linn-

My scan is on the 18th... I want another little girl, feel guilty for feeling that way but if it turns out to be a boy it will be absolutely fine, I wouldn't love him any less and will still enjoy the baby shopping! You should make Lilypie tickers for your sons too.


----------



## Delilah

Hi Margi & JuneBabyBump - I didnt get chinese Linn I made oven chips eggs and beans and shared a Dr Oetker pizza with Paul! Feel so stuffed now - i'm smiling at your TWO trollies from the supermarket lol I shop in lots of different stores for certain things so never really have a full trolley!


----------



## -Linn-

I always go to Asda Delila, usually it's one very full trolley so this time it was 2 which means I will not buy lots next week, just really overfilled my freezer! All the food was on offer after xmas :) I used to do the same as you and spend around 5 times as much as I do now on a weekly shop and I still buy all sorts of nice things!


----------



## Delilah

Morning everyone its quiet on this thread the last few days.

I'm finishing sorting paperork to shred etc in my office at home this morning then going to the new office this afternoon to unpack boxes etc. It is strange moving from a big office in Manchester and my big office at home into smaller premises - although the benefit of course is that I'm 7 minutes drive from home and that this room will become the nursery  

Btw anyone who is suffering from constipation (I have been terrible) I have found a cure I hope - orange juice and fresh oranges/satsumas/clementines daily - it seems to be working a treat - sorry if TMI.

Have a great day ladies, I get my bloods done on Monday at the mw, I'll be 17 weeks then! 

What are your plans for NYE? I've turned down lots of invites because I dont want to be stuck watching everyone get drunk - we will have a quiet one on our own - hopefully all being well our last in a long time!!!

Mxx


----------



## belladonna

Delilah said:


> Btw anyone who is suffering from constipation (I have been terrible) I have found a cure I hope - orange juice and fresh oranges/satsumas/clementines daily - it seems to be working a treat - sorry if TMI.

Me! Its really bothering me now and I have such a tummy ache. I think I'm going to go to the chemist and get some lactulose as when I take fybogel it makes me feel a bit sicky.


----------



## -Linn-

Sorry to hear you ladies are suffering with constipation can only recomment to stay away from the white bread! 

I was trying to upload a new bump pic earlier but it wouldn't let me, says the pic is too big and I need to resize it, anyone know how to do that? I want to see your bumps ladies! xxx


----------



## Delilah

Linn I'm always bad with my movements lol - the orange juice / oranges seem to be working for me though. Belladonna I didnt find lactulose helpful - gp prescribed some a while ago - mw said that Senocot is safe too but I want doc to confirm this before I use them.

Linn I dont have a bump yet just fat :o(

Mxx


----------



## home_ec

Congrats everyone.
June babies are the best :)


----------



## -Linn-

Glad to hear you found a cure Delila, red grape juice works good for me and kiwis and pineapple! 

Here is now hopefully my resized bump pic, anyone else got one to show? xxx
 



Attached Files:







PICT2289_400x536.JPG
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cobo76

Lovely bump Linn. :happydance: I will post one when I get off work.


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Cobo I can't wait to see it :)


----------



## lili24

Nice hun! I took one last night before bed, will upload later ;) xx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Lili I can't wait to see it, I felt my baby kicking for one whole week and now I didn't again for 2 days aaaaahh I can't wait for that scan now and then hopefully some regular movement! Only 19 days to go :)


----------



## sweetniss113

Here is mine but MIL still says its all fat. she thinks its to early to be baby yet.
she is starting to upset me telling me how fat I am getting :growlmad: and I have my doc telling me I need to GAIN weight :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







PC280017.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## -Linn-

How nice of your MIL, well if anyone said that to me I would be fuming. I was a UK size 8 before and I got a bump which is definitely not all fat, why would it be too early? If you don't have strong stomach muscles your bump will come out sooner! 

Doesn't look like it's all fat to me! What did your DH say to MIL saying that? Thats so out of order!!


----------



## lili24

Just ignore her! It is not too early! Nasty lady!

How you doing Linn.. I am freeeeeezing! Our boiler broke! :(


----------



## JadeyB

Hi ladies,

I'm not really sure how this works, is it ok to join in? I'm due on 21st June.

Its going to be a rocky ride, but I wouldn't change being pregnant for the world.

xx


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Just ignore her! It is not too early! Nasty lady!
> 
> How you doing Linn.. I am freeeeeezing! Our boiler broke! :(

Oh no, Im ok just waiting for my baby to kick, DD is asleep so Im just lazy lying on the couch.. poor you! Hope it will get fixed soon, I'm used to freezing anyway I don't have the heating on very high as it aggravates my asthma. And window open in my bedroom until I go to sleep so it's veeeery cold in there. Fleecey bath robe and hot water bottles help :) How annoying though, hope you won't need a new one, they are so bloody expensive! 

My belly has just gone all hard, maybe I'm having some practice contractions... so exciting, didn't have one single one with DD until I was 42 weeks and induced! So hopefull I might go into labour this time! Wish I had a doppler it's so funny every time I decide I don't need one anymore I feel like I do a couple of days later!


----------



## -Linn-

JadeyB said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm not really sure how this works, is it ok to join in? I'm due on 21st June.
> 
> Its going to be a rocky ride, but I wouldn't change being pregnant for the world.
> 
> xx

Course you can join, anyone is welcome :) Just chat with us! x


----------



## JadeyB

Hi Linn,

Thank you very much for your reply.

Sweetniss113 - I can't believe your MIL said that you were fat. You certainly don't look fat to me.

I love my MIL to bits, but she drives me crazy - very opinionated.

xx


----------



## sweetniss113

well I am a bigger lady so I get that I am fat but I have lost too much weight since being PG and to have my doc telling me to gain and MIL telling me I am fat isn't helping my head. of coarse I eat healthy but I don't eat any junk food anymore because of GD which I had with only 1 baby and my levels have been fine so far but Doc wants me on the GD diet anyway which makes me lose weight. NO sugar and very low carbs. DH said she means well when she says it but it still hurts my feelings. I know she loves me and don't say it to hurt. she is just giving her honest opinion but with baby #5 I should be showing earlier lol. 

sorry long post.


----------



## -Linn-

I'm sorry but I don't find that very sensitive, even if shes honest it's obviously going to hurt! But I am sure it is a baby bump for you esp if you have been losing weight! Well done for keeping up the diet I would not be able to do that!! Maybe you should just tell MIL that it hurts your feelings and ask her not to say stuff like that to you!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Gosh I hope I dont get GD, I don't think I could go without my poatoes, nor sugar.... Well you don't look fat to me, you actually look pretty similar to me if I am honest, and if my MIL suggested it was fat, she would get ignored for a good few months. Keep up the diet, but also make sure you don't loose any xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hello ladies just a quick message to say I hope you all had a Merry Christmas! And are looking forward to New Year (albeit an alcohol free one).

Will hopefully be back online again from Monday when OH goes back to work (can't get away with much internet time when he's home, apparently its unsocial-able, lol).


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hello all.........................I am back!!!!

Welcome to all the new June babies :happydance: I have just added another 12 to the list!!!! :dohh: Was only away for a long weekend!!!

I am soooooooooooooo glad we are all well :kiss:

I have had a fab Christmas...................my house is full of boxes!! Got to find somewhere to put all the new toys!!! I also did some sales shopping and bought the girls sooooooooooo much stuff!!! Got myself a pair of maternity jeans and tights xxx

Love to you all :hugs: and kisses.

Bump sisters ...................Love ya xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hey Emma :) 

Glad to see you back, I never find anything nice for DD in the sales it's usually the stuff they didn't manage to sell and I'm not too keen on it. I always get all the clothes as soon as the new collections come out and then end up with much too much! Hehehe my house is full of toys too, I looove buying toys! And next year I can buy toys for 2 kids, if I can find anything for the new baby, seems like DD has it all. So how is your bump coming along?


----------



## sweetniss113

welcome back emma glad to hear you had fun


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..................will take a pic for you!! I at last have a bump xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh I am soooo pleased to hear it Emma :) I put new bump pic on today, don't know if you saw it! Decided I will buy a white moses basket now, I have been dying to buy something for the baby and I don't care if it's not pink if I'm having a girl I will only have the moses basket downstairs and upstairs I'm having a crib! So off to town tomorrow and I'm actually going to buy a toy for DD as well :dohh:


----------



## margi

Hi every1 how u all feling 2day? thanks Linn I managed to put my tickers on of my 2 boys, am feeling really full up 2day and bloated also I really felt babs 2day afta I ate a burrito lol mayb coz it was spicy xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have a cream one that i have used for both my girls, just need to get a new mattress for it xxx
Right am off to bed as am shattered, and been sooooooooooo hectic for the last week! Going to take the girls to the cinema to see the new chipmonk film..........they will love it xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I have a really expensive wicker moses basket from DD but I won't be using it as it makes so much noise everytime the baby moves she slept in it twice, so I got 3 sets of spare bedding in blue, orange and pink... and still got 2 brand new matresses too, the one that came with the basket and the one that I bought for the carry cot of the pram cause I didn't realise it came with one :dohh: if you saw what stuff I all have thats still brand new you would think I have a serious problem that I'm going out to buy some new stuff :dohh: but I will only get a few bits and it's so much fun! OMG if I'm having a boy I will go bankrupt and if it's a girl someone please come and hide my debit card as I really don't need any new clothes! But I already picked everything from the new next directory that I want to buy..... aaaaah someone help me! 

Night hun and don't forget the bump pic! xxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

margi said:


> Hi every1 how u all feling 2day? thanks Linn I managed to put my tickers on of my 2 boys, am feeling really full up 2day and bloated also I really felt babs 2day afta I ate a burrito lol mayb coz it was spicy xxxx

I'm feeling ok, still waiting to feel some more movement from the baby but I think everything is ok, sometimes I got this hard lump at the top of my belly and then it disappears again so it can only be baby changing positions! I ate so much for my dinner (also had burritos) feel like I'm going to die and just wondering wether I should have some crisps or twix now! :dohh:


----------



## margi

I felt a flutter a couple of days ago only slightly but early on they they felt alot more stronger still lightly tho, they say sometimes you can feel movement early on but everyone is different so I wouldnt worry he or she will soon not stop wriggling about keeping you awake. am js debating with myself if to have tea and toast or a packet of jelly tots and pringles even tho am full I cnt stop myself


----------



## Cobo76

Here is my bump today. Lol. Not much of a bump....more just some "insulation." aka fat rolls. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1976.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cobo76

Hmmmm. Not sure how I managed to get it sideways. Lol. Its been that kind of day today.


----------



## -Linn-

I can see it Cobo and don't see any fat rolls at all! xx 

Margi I just had a twix didn't exactly make me feel better but I did enjoy it!


----------



## margi

I cnt c any fat rolls either cobo u look great. Linn am going to have some minstrels its great with it being xmas the house is full of sweeties and chocs I just gt apacket of tooty fruities of my elsest lad rember them years ago I used to love them xx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm definetely not having anymore tonight, it was too much :( 

But baby seems to like twix, I thought I felt some flutters so put my hand on my belly and then I suddenly felt that hard ball right there where I put my hand and then after a while it just disappeared :cloud9: so now I can go to sleep with no worries! night night everyone talk tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Cobo76

Girlies all this talk about food is making me hungry. Some Twix sounds pretty good right now.

I need to make tickers for my kiddos too. Margi I notice that you are going to have a gap between your kids too. My last pregnancy was almost 11 years ago. I had almost forgotten what its like to be pregnant.


----------



## margi

aww thats so cute nitey nite linn and evry1 xx


----------



## margi

Cobo76 said:


> Girlies all this talk about food is making me hungry. Some Twix sounds pretty good right now.
> 
> I need to make tickers for my kiddos too. Margi I notice that you are going to have a gap between your kids too. My last pregnancy was almost 11 years ago. I had almost forgotten what its like to be pregnant.

yeah it was a suprise for me but a nice suprise, I have a 9year gap with my 1st and 2nd and it was great I was worried at 1st connor would feel pushed out but we got him involved with evrythk and he was a great little help always wanting to help am just hoping are anthony will be the same with this baby


----------



## discoclare

Hey Emma,
Can you add me - due 30th June. Thought I was on here but seem to have fallen off! Ta.


----------



## Cobo76

Aw Margi, a nice surprise indeed. I'm sure Anthony will do just fine with this baby.

Good night ladies.


----------



## lili24

Welcome home Emma! 

Nice bump Cobo, I don't see any fat!! 

Will put my bump on 2moz I am soooooo sleepy and craving a twix now!!


----------



## Delilah

Just got back from watching Avator - fab!!! We went to watch the 3D one but it was sold out so got 2D which was fine. I've eaten McDonalds big mac meal and a medium sweet popcorn.... 

I read a post the other day saying the baby can taste what we eat from 20 weeks in the amniotic fluid and it gets a taste for those things so looks like its alot of fruit and veg for me! I'm also giving up chocolate and crisps for 1 month - January.

Linn I cant belive how your bump is blossoming - I'd be over the moon if that was mine and Cobo, lovely bump there too - no fat - wish mine would develop!

Mx


----------



## karamel

My due date is June 24th :)
I want to join the rest of you June - mommy's to be :) <3


----------



## -Linn-

Lili you should have had that twix instead of me! I was lying in bed with heartburn not able to sleep for 2 hrs! Hmmmmhhh I just woke up and thanks to Delilah now craving a McDonalds... but it's gotta stay a craving will have to cook something else now! 

:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## lili24

Hey!!

Working for a few hours today and then I can enjoy a nice long weekend. What is everybody doing tonight? 

I am a right bitch lately, I really can't help myself. I have just absolutely kicked off on my OH because he made me hash browns instead of waffles! He really must hate me!!


----------



## littlepne

Working tonight (work in a restaurant), might treat myself to a new years drink at midnight but we're shut tomorrow so get a full day off! Nice and busy though and luckily I have staff that do all the hard work for me!

I must be a nightmare to live with as well at the moment, everything really p's me off!

Having an achy day today as well, think titch is stretching!

I'm starting doing some online window shopping as well, trying to get some inspiration of what we need to buy. Then I need to work out where the money's coming from to pay for it all!

Jo


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> Working for a few hours today and then I can enjoy a nice long weekend. What is everybody doing tonight?
> 
> I am a right bitch lately, I really can't help myself. I have just absolutely kicked off on my OH because he made me hash browns instead of waffles! He really must hate me!!

well I would have kicked off if he made me waffles instead of hash browns lol... I much prefer hash browns! hahaha couldn't we just be glad they made us breakfast?! Unfortunetely I had to make my own food, OH is at work! 

I'm doing nothing tonight just the same that I have been doing since my DD was born. Well actually I was at home he last 2 New Years eves so we all had dinner at my grandmas and then played games with my aunties while DD was asleep next door.. this year will order pizza and watch a movie with OH! 

I'm going to put DD down now and then we will go shopping in town when she wakes up, was going to walk there to burn off some calories but much too lazy to do that today, had such a short night :(


----------



## lili24

I love hash browns normally but you know when you just want something specific? Well I really wanted waffles! LOL.

Are you going to be buying anything nice Linn?


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> I love hash browns normally but you know when you just want something specific? Well I really wanted waffles! LOL.
> 
> Are you going to be buying anything nice Linn?

yeah i know exactly what you mean, I would have had such a hissy fit! 

I decided I will buy a white moses basket now, as I already got blue and pink and orange moses basket bedding, all the bedding is a bit girly so if it's a boy I can just have the white bedding on, not so keen on baby blue anyway! But have been dying to buy someting for the baby!

And then also getting a toy for DD, something that she needs for her toy kitchen but I didn't think of it for xmas, couple of new bras for myself, just want to get measured but I got a box full of big bras and pants from when I was pregnant with DD so then I will get some them out once I know what size is best. And I will go to McDonalds.... hmmmmhh still craving it! Just gotta wait for DD to wake up now!


----------



## sweetniss113

lol don't know why but I find it funny that I had a big mac yesterday also.


I am so excited today DH felt baby moving last night :happydance: He was so happy he didnt want to go to bed, he kept his hand on my belly til I was to tired to stay awake with him anymore lol


----------



## -Linn-

aww thats lovely sweetniss! I also felt my baby loads all night, cause I didn't sleep well I had enough time to pay attention to my belly. 

Happy got everything I wanted in town but it was so busy won't go near the shops til February or March now... yeah right!


----------



## lili24

Linn you little shopaholic did you get the Moses basket?

I feel her loads now but no chance of OH feeling her yet, as soon as he puts his hand on my belly she stops. I don't know if you can feel anything on the outside of my belly yet anyway, think it's all inside.


----------



## -Linn-

yeah got the basket it's a white one with waffle bedding set, I like it! Shopaholic I wish, I don't need much, I got about 10 of each moses basket sheets, crib sheets, cot sheets, fleecey pram/crib/moses basket blankets, cellular pram blankets, same for cot! Ok if it's a boy I might get a few things as I got a few pink ones but also some cream ones! 

Did you look in GAP? They got such cute baby girl clothes and Boden too... was not that impressed with Next new directory.. also for the older girls (although a few things I am gonna get)! So might get more in Gap this year! 

I might take quite a long time until you can feel baby from the outside, I didn't feel DD from the outside until 24 weeks and even now I only feel my baby intermittently!


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey all! Haven't been on here for ages, so thought I would drop in and say hi! Youj are all talking about food though so I ought not to be reading this - believe me I need no encouragement!! lol!
Can't believe we will all soon be half way! I have my scan on the 13th, so can't wait for that. Still not sure of I wanna find out, but then I know that curiosity will get the better of me!
Well I have a nice little bump now, and can easily feel my uterus! I have felt movement, but it doesn't have a pattern to it yet. I just want to get to the stage where my hubby can feel it too.
Hope you are all well ladies!


----------



## lili24

Happy New Year to all you lovely mummys to be. I wish all of you the very best for 2010.. What a year it's gonna be! I'm so glad I met you all and that we can share this amazing experience. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR xxxxx


----------



## SylvieB

Happy new year! Really looking forward to the year with all our beanies coming :D


----------



## -Linn-

Happy New Year! xxx


----------



## Delilah

Happy new year from me too ladies, lookng forward to us all sharing this amazing journey :thumbup:

I have gone cold turkey with my decision to cut out crisps, chocolates, cakes and biscuits for a month! Really want a baby bump and not a food bump! 

I have also hit the treadmill today - power walked for 45 minutes at level 5, feeling much more positve that I can have a healthy pregnancy after my carry on in December of eating anything that I wanted (mainly rubbish lol) and feeling pretty demotivated and lethargic even tho no pg ms etc..

I will be 17 weeks on Monday and not felt anything yet:nope: but have no reason to think there's a problem :0)

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I didn't feel my DD until 21 weeks and nothing regular until 24 weeks, so you got plenty of time yet! Good luck with your plan, I could never stick to it, but wanting a baby bump is good motivation! :hugs:


----------



## mrsprogers

Hi, 

I'm new to the site. 

I'm due 7th June with my second baby. My husband and I have a 4 year little boy and after 2 miscarrages have been very cagey about getting excited about this pregnancy. 

I have my next scan on 23rd and it can't come soon enough!! We're finding out the sex on 13th Feb. 

I look forward to getting to know you all xxxx


----------



## Delilah

Yeah Linn I'll see how it goes but having put on so much unnecessary weight and feeling disgusting I am definitely motivated - 1 day down! Thats reassuring that you didnt feel until 21 weeks with DD 

Welcome Mrsprogers, look forward to getting to know you.

Mx


----------



## nickyg

Happy New Year everyone . x


----------



## LorettaClaire

Can i be changed to the 18th please!!! Was the 25th but baby was dated bigger. thank you x x


----------



## mrsprogers

Thanks Delilah x


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah said:


> Yeah Linn I'll see how it goes but having put on so much unnecessary weight and feeling disgusting I am definitely motivated - 1 day down! Thats reassuring that you didnt feel until 21 weeks with DD
> 
> Welcome Mrsprogers, look forward to getting to know you.
> 
> Mx

Delila I think I felt her once at 18 weeks and then nothing! Just spoke to someone yesterday who didn't feel their baby until 24 weeks, it's all normal. 

How is everyone today? I'm a little annoyed with OH cause every time he has a day off he seems to think it's ok to sleep until 1pm cause he goes to work all week :( I really wish he would get up sooner! 

Off to sort out my kitchen and then prepare a roast dinner.... hmmmhh :)


----------



## SylvieB

Linn, I get you. I already get annoyed with DH for sleeping till 9 when I have to get up at 6/6.30 with DD and we both work. And on my days off, I get up at 4.30 for him to make him coffee while he gets to stay in bed most of the time when I have to leave... Just sooo annoying. Can't wait to be a stay at home mom again ;)
Welcome Mrsprogers


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Sylvie! I'm so upset today... sometimes I just hate living here, I'm sick of always feeling lonely... DD just went down for her nap and he is still in bed, told me as I was bitching at him this morning he will stay in bed all day! Sorry I don't want to complain but I don't really have anybody here :(


----------



## lili24

Awww Linn are you ok? Is he up yet? Lazy lazy man! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

He got up at 2.30 to tell me he was going to his mates who was upset and needed comforting! WTF... now I am really upset! I will be ok, I could tell he was sorry but I hope he will understand he can't just sleep all day and go out every night! This all started a month ago that he is suddenly going out to his mates so much... unfortunetely I don't have anyone here! It's hard to be away from all family and friends. But I don't want to be sad I am soooo looking forward to having my baby! And my DD is soooo cute! 

:hugs:


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey all.
Sorry you are not having such a good time Linn. You have us lot! :hugs:

Well 2010 is set to be a great year, we all have our bubbas on the way,:crib: my hubby and I are buying a house and I will hopefully be starting uni in september to study child health nursing! Phew - busy year!
So are any of decided on whether to Breastfeed or formula feed? I am very much on team boob, but I know what hard work it is. I have a friend who is on team formula because she saw my struggle, and the struggle of others around her so opted out. I completely understand this, and admittedly, she did seem to have an easier time of it, even with the added expense and all the sterilising etc, because her other half could help. 
My wonderful husband surprised me with a shopping spree today, he took me into New look, and you wouldn't believe the bargains we got on the maternity wear, it was like shopping at Primarni but with maternity wear! Very impressed!
Still can't get my head around the fact that there is another lil person in my tummy! lol
Oh - are we all finding out the sex?? :blue: :pink: :yellow:
x


----------



## NYCBride

whereabouts in the uk are you Linn?

sorry to hear your OH is being a bit rubbish.... have you tried explaining to him that you're feeling lonely?
I have the opposite problem atm, dh are on top of each other (and no, not in the good way), and I feel really suffocated, so when he gets invited out, im practically at the door with his coat....


----------



## SylvieB

Linn, I'm so sorry. I'm sure he'll come around again, men are just so insensitive sometimes...
angelbaby, I'm on the team boobs as well. Lol was breastfeeding my DD till she was 5 months and then switched to food and formula as I wanted to get my body back. She was fully off by 5 1/2 months, never had a prob switching between boobs and bottle anyways, hope next one's gonne be that easy lol


----------



## Delilah

Hope you're ok today Linn. 

I think I will try to do team boob as well - everyone I know says this is the best way to lose the baby weight for mum too!

I cannot find the baby's heartbeat on my doppler it is driving me mad. I have mw appt tomorrow so will be asking her to have a go.

Have a good day everyone. Last day relaxing for me before work tomorrow and chaos!

Mx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Team boob for me 2!! So much easier!! Just pop the little one on and done!! No getting up, getting bottles ready and warm..............then sterilising!! Nope, not for me!! I breast fed both mine and i loved the close bond!! This is why us ladies have boobs xxx
Linn..................i want to come over and kick your oh butt!!! What a nob xxx

I had a fab new year, we had friends over which was lovely!!

Hopefully i will be on here more often now :thumbup: Been a bit hectic the last 2 weeks.

I wonder how the lovely CJ is getting on?? I am glad i was in cold England for Christmas and new year........but now that is over i would love to be in the DR xx


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you everybody! I'm much better today :) OH was all nice to me when he came home... he knows I often feel lonely here! I had some friends but they all don't have kids and now I feel like I'm all on my own again! But everything is ok today... I got to have a lie in until now which I really needed cause we were up watching movies until 2 am.. can't even remember when I last stayed up that late as it's normally me getting up with DD! So now I'm just waiting for some breakfast. 

I am also planning on breastfeeding but with my DD it was so hard I was just crying over it in the end so I quit after a few weeks hope I will last longer this time, at least I won't make the same mistake and listen to what the midwifes tell me to do! If I would have known back then what I know now it would have been a lot easier I think. 

How is everybody else today? Doing anything nice? I want to sort through my bedroom and take some more stuff to the charity shop! 

:hugs: to all of you, you're so kind!


----------



## lili24

Hey!! 

Glad you're better today Linn :hugs: You have all of us here so you are not alone, but I imagine it gets hard sometimes. 

Not doing much today- Asda shopping. Booooring. Got my blood tests tomorrow morning and I'm shitting it, hate how I get so nervous. But I need to get it done because although the cream has cleared up the rash on my belly my legs are getting worse. 

In the bath last night my girl was kicking like crazy, she was over on the right side really low down and my belly was sticking up and moving up and down. It was the strangest and most amazing thing I've ever seen and felt!

I definitely have a bump now, well it's not really a bump, I doubt strangers would know I am pregnant but I have a picture of my belly from 6 weeks and one now and the difference is noticable. I'm trying to post it up but I uploaded from my mobile and it will only save like a read only file. I will find a way!!


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you Lili! 

ah I can't wait to see it, can't you put it on facebook via mobile uploads Lili?


----------



## lili24

I can do it to facebook! Good idea. Except I don't want my whole friends list looking at my bare belly lol. Will create a private album and then upload, that should work! 

Looks like I'll be the only one formula feeding so far too!


----------



## lili24

How do I do it Linn? I don't know if this will work. 
First is 6 weeks.
Second is 18 weeks 2 days.

Taken on shitty iphone camera! Can you see much difference?
 



Attached Files:







22577_249300674896_809229896_3055089_6116082_n.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2









22577_249299879896_809229896_3055083_4657512_n.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SylvieB

lili, that sounds fab!
DH still doesn't believe me I can feel baby kick... He says he won't believe it till he can feel it, too.
Linn, glad you are feeling better. I know exactly how you are feeling. I moved here for DH and didn't know anyone. Only people I met was through work and they were all without kids, most of them even single. Now we live in army quarters, everyone around me has kids but hardly anyone who's working and they all wanna meet up during the week whiles there OHs are at work... Glad I got my neighbour though. Her daughter and mine love playing together and we babysit our kids all the time when we got appointments etc. Not so lonely anymore when you at least have one other person than DH to talk to in person


----------



## SylvieB

lili, i can definitely tell the difference!
Gosh, DD's just fallen asleep on the couch. This is the first time in weeks she's taken a nap. Gonna do some laundry and then read a book, don't wanna make too much noise cleaning up, glad she's finally sleeping for once..


----------



## -Linn-

Lili of course I can see it, fab :) I won't show my bare belly anymore, all my stretch marks are visible again :cry: will also add a new 18 week bump pic later! 

Sylvie, I know it's hard... I never thought it would be and now I haven't been back home for 1 year and not going there until August. Before I used to go every 3 months and with DD I always stayed for so long as I didn't have to work. But I moved twice this year which cost a lot of money and I didn't know exactly when I would move so it was hard to plan a holiday and then I got pregnant when I was going to go and feeling so sick and worried I cancelled it! I never managed to make really good friends here like I have back home :( But I try not to be upset about it all the time, won't make anything better really! I take my DD to playgroups 4 times a week and hopefully it will get better with time, now that we moved again and planning to stay here!

NYCBride I live in East Anglia, don't want to put the exact location on the public forum but it's not a small place! 

I just made a cottage pie and spag bol for dinner today and tomorrow... I'm so hungry I wish I could have it now, but DD is still asleep and still need to boil and mash the potatoes for the pie! Yesterday I had a huge bar of cadbury's dairy milk.. it was a half a pound bar! OMG... it was good but I don't want to know how many calories!


----------



## SylvieB

linn, you're getting me hungry. not really sure whether i'm gonna cook anything at all... or just munch whatever'll get in my way, DD never eats anything i cook anyways...
i know what you mean, i mean, i only live about 200 miles from home at the moment but missing my friends. always had someone over at my house before i moved here and now we hardly ever have visitors. moving to the states at the end of next year/beginning 2011 and already dreading it.
so don't wanna go back to work tomorrow. was bedded down for almost 3 weeks and then had leave so wasn't at work at all for the past month. and the snow out there is not making me want to go more, the nxt bus stop is about half an hour walk from here with normal weather conditions...


----------



## -Linn-

oh no Sylvie, poor you for having to go to work! I'm lucky my DD has been asleep since 2 and it's 5pm here now so I just cooked all that food when she first went down... otherwise I could not be bothered at all tonight!! Think I'm going to wake her up now and put the potatoes on to boil :) 

Hope work will be ok for you... not too much longer and you will be on leave. I can imagine you're dreading going to the states, I was so excited to move here when I was 19 but now I would always say to people it's not as easy as you imagine! But I got no regrets not planning on going back!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili.................I can def see a bump hun xxx You are so tiny that it is definately all baby!! I love it xxx
I will take a pic tomorrow, I am about the same size now as i was 9months with Megan!! I am hoping for BIG BUMP this time. My camera has died and i am now charging it xx
Been at a friends for lunch today which was lovely as they have 2 kids that are similar ages x 
Abi is back to nursery tomorrow, and Meg back to school Tuesday, so my routine will be resumed soon!!


----------



## SylvieB

linn, was contemplating ordering some food but guess hubby and i are just gonna have some cereal. he's gonna go over to the neighbour's in a min to watch some (american) football anyways and i have to put susan down and will then join 'em til neighbour's wife's back from work (about 8.30) or just go straight to back, alarm's gonna go off at 4.45. argh.
if i hadn't been at home for the past month already i might consider calling in sick tomorrow but this way there is no chance i can bring that. lucky me i can't get fired while i'm preggo lol
emma, excited bout seeing some more bump pics. still haven't gotten round to taken any...


----------



## lili24

Thank you yayyyy I'm so happy my bump is coming and you can all notice! 

Can't wait to see ur bump pics Emma and Linn. Think everyone should upload one! Xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone!!! Still in DR, waiting for another 2 hours for the bus to bring us to the airport. Have had a wonderfully relaxing week, read 2 books, played card games and video games with DH and slept a lot (and ate a lot too, more about that to come...)

First of all, happy new year to all of you!!! Bump sisters, miss you!!! Lili, fab bump! Linn, hope you're feeling better! Emma, want to see pics of your bump!!!

I'm feeling happy because I've been feeling baby kick now for the last week, and even through my belly! DH felt her for the first time at 17 weeks and 1 day, while we were on a crazy jeep safari ride  However, my weight is spinning out of control, with Christmas and all the goodies to eat here :-( I need to get back into my routine. I won't weigh myself until I'm at the doctor's office on Jan 12 for my next apt and scan, and get back into my exercise routine tomorrow... I've gained another 10 lbs I think just in the last 3 weeks, judging by my rolls of fat and the fact that I no longer even fit comfortably in my underwear :-( Feeling very down about it...

I just checked the weather for back home. It is currently -26'C with the wind chill, and the sunshine. Our plane will land at 2AM at which point it is guaranteed to be at least -30'C or colder with the wind chill! Right now in Punta Cana, it is definitely over 30'C. Yikes, a 60'C change....

Can't wait to be back home, in my routine and reconnected with you all! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

double post


----------



## -Linn-

Lili DD is still awake... just waiting for OH to make more popcorn when she is in bed I will do the new bump pic. 

CJ do not worry I don't fit in my normal underwear either, with DD I went through many different sizes mainly cause by my bump! Thats what I say anway :) 

Please don't overdo it with the exercise!! Just eat less treats it was christmas after all and you are not meant to loose weight while you're pregnant all you can do is try to not gain too much more now. 

Hahaha he burned the popcorn! So I'm gonna make pancakes now :) 

:hugs: to you all


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG, just noticed my ticker is in the middle box now!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Congrats CJ mine went up there yesterday! 

hmmmhh those pancakes were nice :)


----------



## -Linn-

double post


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks Linn! I definitely won't overdo it with the exercise, but I agree with Delilah, need to eat MUCH better, and will start doing a bit of exercise (one weight class per week, one step aerobics class per week and will start prenatal yoga on Thursday!). I know that will make me feel better, exercise is like a natural anti-depressant for me. Will be seeing the social worker too in 1.5 weeks as well, just to vent. 

Baby is kicking like crazy in the last week, wonder how I will sleep when she's bigger if this keeps up  I really didn't expect to feel it so much this early on, based on what I had read, so it is a really nice surprise!!!! But you know what? Still have tons of nausea, and I threw up 4 times this week :-( If it wasn't for my anti-nausea medication, it would still be bad! Thank goodness for it!!!! I can't believe I still have morning sickness in my 18th week... Oh well, then I feel a kick and it makes it all worth it!!!!  Can't wait to see her again in 9 days!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sorry, double post!


----------



## -Linn-

Awww CJ I can feel my baby too but not loads still getting flutters sometimes and some kicks... I think it mainly kicks towards my back and bladder as I have been peeing soooo much and not caused by a UTI! 

Yeah exercise is good for depression :) But don't overdo it hun! 

Oh you are lucky only 9 more days... my scan is monday morning in 2 weeks and then I'm getting another one only 11 days later so can't complain really! 

xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

double post for me too... seems really slow when posting as well! 

Ok time to get my DD to bed now and then I will be taking a bump pic, totally agree with Lili everyone should do it, thats what I say every time I post one though and than noone follows! 
xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Ok here is my bump pic and one of my DD... after I made my last post I found her like that in the kitchen saying tap tap tap :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







PICT2307_450x600-1.JPG
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 6









PICT2295_465x600.JPG
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lili24

Hahaha she is so funny! I love your bump I just showed my OH it and he does not believe you are due a few days after me! Xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I keep thinking that there must be a second baby in there that was hiding at the scans :rofl: I keep wondering myself where it comes from, when I have that thick blue jumper down (I moved it up for the pic) and then my winter coat on top it looks massive! Anyway I'm happy for anyone to see I'm pregnant, loving it :) 

Yeah she is funny.. I then sent her upstairs and said I was coming soon with her milk and when I got there my shoes were nicely assembled under her table! When I asked her what they were doing in her room she said "hiding" and then she went on to say "go away mummy I'm not done yet, playing!" :rofl: I got her to go down anyway :)


----------



## lili24

He said, is her baby really big then? LOL!

Awww she's so cute :cloud9:

Gonna do that fudge cake afterall.. Bloods in the morning :( xx


----------



## -Linn-

No I just get big, I guess my stomach muscles are not the best but I was not big before I was pregnant, you can check my pix on Facebook! You are also much taller than me I think that makes a difference as well. 

I know kids are sooo cute, she can say absolutely everything now and it is annoying sometimes but amazing to see your own child grow up and learn all these things, soon you will have your own little princess! 

Her new favourite "I want a drink mummy right now"! And Im like oops maybe my fault... or I will do it in a minute.... hmmm where she might have heard that before! 

Aaaaahhh Lili I want some cake as well.. gotta check my freezer now and see what I got! 

:hugs:


----------



## lili24

Ohhh it was delicious! 

I told him this is your second baby and he seems to understand now! 

Hope you found a cake! :)


----------



## -Linn-

Morning everybody! 

No cake for me last night Lili, had some toast and then some more ice cream :) 

I'm soooooo tired today OH was snoring last night it was not funny and then DD woke up extra early.... I wish I could go back to sleep! 

So where are everybody's bump pix? Now that Lili and I showed ours... come on ladies!

Lili 2 weeks today until the scan :)


----------



## kathy khuz

please add my name... i due on 30th june 2010.... my previous EDD was 2nd july...


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili.................not even i understand the size of Linn!!!! I am on my 3rd baby and would need to be carrying 5 babies to be that size :rofl:

Linn you have the best bump in the world!!! I am soooooooooooo jealous!! I am only 5 foot 4. And a size 12, so i really should be showing more. I don't look pregnant at all fully clothed, just put on a bit of weight.

So here goes mine, taken today 17wks 6 days xx

Oh poo................... saying the file is too big!!! Will pop it on FB xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Emma it always says that to me now, so I have been using this page 

https://www.shrinkpictures.com/ 

will check facebook now... I don't know why Im so big this early, I'm still in my size 10 maternity clothes! But got size 12 and 14 here for when I gain more weight :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello ladies. i am still here but recovering from the annual trip to the inlaws. bah humbug!!

not much to tell here. im past 16 weeks now! yay! got midwife tomorrow for my 16 week check and the screening bloods. and then only 4 weeks till my next scan. gonna bully her to listen to baby as i havent heard it yet and no movement either. do you think all is ok in there?? i am getting a bump so i think there must be something growing in there. 

will try and catch up with the posts and then i will know whats going on with you lot. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm sure everything is fine E&Ls mummy but I was scared at my 16 week appointment that she might now be able to find the heartbeat. I'm sure you will get to hear it esp if you are getting a bump. Please let us see it... I uploaded a bump pic yesterday! xxx


----------



## Trix

Hi Ladies :)

Wonder if I could join? I'm 15 weeks and 3 days with my first and am due on the 25th of June. Both hubby and I are very excited! :D


----------



## littleh

Hello,

Please can you add me. I'm due 14th June :happydance:


----------



## E&L's mummy

linn....do i have to put a piccie on? im such a heffer anyway.


----------



## -Linn-

of course you don't have to! xx 

I'm so tired today and got no motivation, dishes are piling up in the kitchen and I'm still sitting on the couch.. DD just emptied a packet of crisps down the stairs... but at least apart from that it's nice and tidy here....aaaaahhh only two things dishes and hoovering and I can't be bothered!


----------



## E&L's mummy

my houselooks like a bomb has hit it as we only got back late last night and i have no desire to sort it all out. its soooooooo blinking cold here even with the heating on. all i want is my bed and something gooey and yummy to eat. got friends coming over tonight aswell which im really not in the mood for after 5 days at the inlaws. i want a weekend on my own pweeeeessseee.


----------



## lili24

Yeah Linn 2 weeks today! I just can't wait!

I got my bloods done I am a big wimp but it's over with now. Hopefully no more blood tests please... 

Omg it's freezing!


----------



## -Linn-

It is freezing.. I just spent an hour in the kitchen making a cauliflower and potatoe soup with lots of double cream and bacon... hmmmmhhh I shall have some in a minute to warm me up! Even managed to sort out the dishes, DD is in bed now so I can sit on the sofa some more... I can't believe how lazy I am today! 

:hugs: I'm a whimp with blood tests but now I had 3 lots done recently I'm getting used to it :)


----------



## -Linn-

sry another double post!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Welcome Trix and littleh :thumbup:

Right here goes!! Have used your re-sizing page Linn xx



There is definately a bump now!! And am not talking about the increase in my butt!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hi Trix and littleh!!

Nice bump Emma :) Linn is that your bump from THIS pregnancy? I don't think I was that big at 40 weeks last time (sorry, not meaning to sound rude but that is a very impressive bump)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks hun!! 3rd time lucky for me, i never get a bump xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Loving the bump pics girls ... hope you are all well xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Ria this is my bump from last night, I can take one next to the daily paper next time... I'm a size 10 so I really don't know where it came from! I was a lot bigger than that at 42 weeks with DD and she was actually tiny.


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Debs, all well... how lovely and brave of you to come visit us here :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Debs you have a change of hair colour??? Looking good hun xxx Hope you are well xx Just seen your Angel Charlie on your memorial page!! I shed a tear for him, he is tiny! xxxx

EVERYONE CHECK MY THREAD OUT XXX

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...25-weeks-free-190-government.html#post3982476


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> Ria this is my bump from last night, I can take one next to the daily paper next time... I'm a size 10 so I really don't know where it came from! I was a lot bigger than that at 42 weeks with DD and she was actually tiny.

WOW, impressive, at least you miss the 'are you pregnant or just eatten too many pies' stage :)

My bump has come up quicker this time, will have to try and take a photo (I took photos every week last time not taken one so far this pregnancy. I had to buy a maternity coat at the weekend as old one won't do up (New look sale £12 bargin!)


----------



## -Linn-

Emma did you not know? my midwife told me this at my first visit at 8 weeks! I will buy some flight tickets with that money :happydance:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Oh deb didn't recognise you brunnette :D Looks good.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yes i did but wanted others to know x


----------



## -Linn-

you are lucky Ria I need a maternity coat. I got a lovely woolen pink coat from next, I got a few others but always wear that one it's a size 12 so I can wear a thick jumper underneath and I can hardly do it up anymore but I couldn't find any nice maternity coats :cry: the local New Look don't seem to stock maternity clothes only can order them online! But now all the winter collections sold out! So not sure what I will be wearing soon... got a lovely poncho from Monsoon but not sure if it's warm enough!


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> Emma did you not know? my midwife told me this at my first visit at 8 weeks! I will some flight tickets with that money :happydance:

Mine is going towards a double buggy :thumbup:


----------



## -Linn-

Ok hun thought you only just found out.. I think everybody knows seen a few threads of people complaining they haven't got the money yet and still need to buy vital things, won't say what I think about that :wacko: 

This time I won't buy that much. I got all furniture, bedding, blankets, etc... even got brand new bottles and all other bottle feeding equipment in case the breast feeding won't work... all I'm getting are some swaddle me blankets, new buggy for when I travel home (already got pram) new car seat and clothes if it's a boy! Ok and clothes if it's a girl too but not many... hmmhhh who am I kidding?


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> you are lucky Ria I need a maternity coat. I got a lovely woolen pink coat from next, I got a few others but always wear that one it's a size 12 so I can wear a thick jumper underneath and I can hardly do it up anymore but I couldn't find any nice maternity coats :cry: the local New Look don't seem to stock maternity clothes only can order them online! But now all the winter collections sold out! So not sure what I will be wearing soon... got a lovely poncho from Monsoon but not sure if it's warm enough!

DP online have a lovely purple one in sale but its still £40.

Newlook online only have one maternity sale jacket: https://www.newlook.co.uk/women/sale/sale_maternity/ProductList.aspx

Otherwise I was going to go to primark and get a 'non-maternity' oversized swing jacket, there are a lot around that only button to the bust (george at Asda had some I think) they might work and are much cheaper than maternity ones on ebay etc,.


----------



## -Linn-

Ria_Rose said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Emma did you not know? my midwife told me this at my first visit at 8 weeks! I will some flight tickets with that money :happydance:
> 
> Mine is going towards a double buggy :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thats a good investment with your other little one, I made sure I could buy all the stuff I do need (been saving) so now I can use that money on whatever I want, which is a trip home :)


----------



## -Linn-

Ria thanks for the link, was looking for something warmer, I walk to a lot of places and still take DD to the park every weekend so after 2 hrs it gets so cold, will have a look in George tomorrow when I'm at Asdas!


----------



## Ria_Rose

My scan is in a week, the whole BOY/GIRL thing is really hanging in my head, lol.

A boy would be ideal financially as I literally kept ALL of Josh's clothes (although some will be seasonally inappropriate), a boy would bea good play friend for him ... however I really really want a girl at some point, can't explain why, think its about having been one myself and the mummy/daughter bond. However we have nothing for a girl so would need to start from scratch on clothes and bedding etc (not that that's a chore right?)

OH wants this to be our last whereas I'd like one more after this one : I've jokingly told him we have to keep going till we have a girl, but 3 kids is my limit I think.

Also, I think the day before the scan it will also dawn on me that this is an 'abnormality' scan and then I'll worry about that too. But as last time they found 'concerns' and all was well, I'm actually quite relaxed about this bit.


----------



## -Linn-

Ria I keep being torn, I want another girl cause of all the gorgeous clothes I still have from DD, some of them never been worn, luckily I got lots of pink and some neutral bedding! It's easier to use boys stuff for a little girl than the other way around. My OH wants this to be the last one but I'm determined I'm having one more but not for another 5-10 years. But if it's a boy I think I will still keep her clothes just in case... how am I going to run that by my OH?


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> Ria_Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Emma did you not know? my midwife told me this at my first visit at 8 weeks! I will some flight tickets with that money :happydance:
> 
> Mine is going towards a double buggy :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a good investment with your other little one, I made sure I could buy all the stuff I do need (been saving) so now I can use that money on whatever I want, which is a trip home :)Click to expand...

I've been a SAHM since I had Josh, so not been able to save much, plus had Josh's Birthday and Xmas so we're really wiped out ATM. Hence why we crossed the £700 buggy off the list that we had our eye on, lol. Think we can get the phil & ted for about £400 (with the accessories we want) which should be covered by the grant and selling Josh's Qunny Buzz.


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> Ria I keep being torn, I want another girl cause of all the gorgeous clothes I still have from DD, some of them never been worn, luckily I got lots of pink and some neutral bedding! It's easier to use boys stuff for a little girl than the other way around. My OH wants this to be the last one but I'm determined I'm having one more but not for another 5-10 years. But if it's a boy I think I will still keep her clothes just in case... how am I going to run that by my OH?

LOL, I was thinking if we had number 3 we should wait 3 years or so but if we get the P&T part of me is thinking we should get our money's worth by trying again when LO is 2 :dohh: Ha! This is before I even know what its like to cope with 2 kids.


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I have been a SAHM and can understand how you feel, I have cancelled my trips home to be able to buy what I need for the baby and my mum is even so kind and buying me a new dish washer since I had to get rid of my old one when I moved and couldn't store it anywhere in between places :( I miss it so much so I'm getting a new one for when the baby is there. 

I didn't mean you but some people really seem to rely on that money for buying the basic essentials which I don't understand! 

Why don't you keep looking on ebay for your dream buggy? You might be able to get it used for even less than £400 and if you are having a girl maybe you will find someone at the local playgroups who is pregnant with a blue bump and already has a little girl then you could swap some stuff!


----------



## Trix

Thanks girls :) :flower:

Just thought I'd post up a recent pic of my 'bump', taken last night. Not sure if I actually look pregnant yet or just like I've eaten too much over Christmas :shrug:


----------



## lili24

You look pregnant Trix! :)

Hey Debs and Ria!

Cute bump Emma xx


----------



## purple01

Can you add me to this list....due 24th June :)


----------



## -Linn-

You look pregnant Trix :)


----------



## Trix

Thanks Lili and Linn - you just made my day! :) x


----------



## -Linn-

No probs you totally do and thanks for sharing a bump pic, it's more fun when there's more of us!


----------



## lizzieredrup

Could I change mine to the 20th June please?? Had it changed at my 12 week scan, totally forgot to say! :D


----------



## Ria_Rose

Every obviously a pregnancy bump Trix, :)



> maybe you will find someone at the local playgroups who is pregnant with a blue bump and already has a little girl then you could swap some stuff!

Good idea, of the 3 Mums I know who are pregnant; one is having an other girl, and one is having an other boy, so they are sorted and the other friend if expecting twins a few weeks before me and is keeping the genders a surprise.

Otherwise I shall start selling Josh's stuff on ebay and using the proceeds to buy pretty pink things. Although with this I worry as they don't always get a :pink: prediction right...


----------



## -Linn-

yeah or you can possible even check here on the forum, if im having a boy im keeping the girl stuff :wacko: my OH will not be amused but there might be other people on here. Wait and see what happens at the scan.. I'm dying to find out what I'm having! 

I have been feeling my baby loads today seems to be getting more every day now! :cloud9:


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> yeah or you can possible even check here on the forum, if im having a boy im keeping the girl stuff :wacko: my OH will not be amused but there might be other people on here. Wait and see what happens at the scan.. I'm dying to find out what I'm having!
> 
> I have been feeling my baby loads today seems to be getting more every day now! :cloud9:

OH _really_ wants the cupboard under the stairs space back, it currently has part of the old buggy, a bouncer, a baby bath, and about 10 nappy boxes of Josh's clothes... Might sneakily keep a few bits if its a girl, just in case. Almost wish I'd sold most of it or got rid when Josh outgrew it, if only so baby#2 doesn't end up looking the same as Josh did in all the photos, lol.

Great news about the movements! The other week there was a lot of 'was that LO or gas' moments :blush: was pretty sure there were movements in there somewhere but got a proper little kick on New Years Eve :cloud9:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ria_Rose said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Ria I keep being torn, I want another girl cause of all the gorgeous clothes I still have from DD, some of them never been worn, luckily I got lots of pink and some neutral bedding! It's easier to use boys stuff for a little girl than the other way around. My OH wants this to be the last one but I'm determined I'm having one more but not for another 5-10 years. But if it's a boy I think I will still keep her clothes just in case... how am I going to run that by my OH?
> 
> LOL, I was thinking if we had number 3 we should wait 3 years or so but if we get the P&T part of me is thinking we should get our money's worth by trying again when LO is 2 :dohh: Ha! This is before I even know what its like to cope with 2 kids.Click to expand...

2 kids is easy hun!! 1 was hard as you are new to it all, but number 2 is sooooooo piece of cake!! I hear 3 is a nightmare though.............OOPs xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Trix.................that is such a lovely bump hun xxxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

emmadrumm77 said:


> 2 kids is easy hun!! 1 was hard as you are new to it all, but number 2 is sooooooo piece of cake!! I hear 3 is a nightmare though.............OOPs xx


LOL, every time we go visit my SIL (who has 3) I come away saying 'maybe 2 is enough?' hehhe. Secretly I think I enjoy the Madness of it all. Besides the more children there are to look after the more I think I can justify my role as 'homemaker' - which is silly I know.:blush:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ria_Rose said:


> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> 2 kids is easy hun!! 1 was hard as you are new to it all, but number 2 is sooooooo piece of cake!! I hear 3 is a nightmare though.............OOPs xx
> 
> 
> LOL, every time we go visit my SIL (who has 3) I come away saying 'maybe 2 is enough?' hehhe. Secretly I think I enjoy the Madness of it all. Besides the more children there are to look after the more I think I can justify my role as 'homemaker' - which is silly I know.:blush:Click to expand...

Yeah my sister has 3, and she never has time to do anything!! I can not wait though, am quite a chilled out person, so am looking forward to being hectic for the next 18yrs...............:haha:

can not believe alot of us are nearlly half way there!!! YEEEEEEHAAAAA x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Can't believe we're in the middle box, mind you I'll be 20 weeks 2 weeks tomorrow and then it's all a downhill walk from there. Looking forward to the 24 week milestone, an after OH's dream that I gave birth at 30 weeks I shall be glad when that date passes too, lol.

This pregnancy seems to be slipping by without me needing to give it much thought which is nice, think its because Josh is keeping me so busy. We're at first words (although I can't always translate them) and trying to get him to walk more than 4 steps without him sitting down.


----------



## Delilah

Good afternoon all - had my screening bloods done today and mw found baby's hb very quickly :cloud9: 3 weeks tomorrow for my scan - seems an age but I'm hoping it will come quick!

Welcome to all you new ladies :flower:

Linn what can I say - your bump is the mother of all bumbs its gorgeous! Lili, Emma both great bumps too - and Trix, definitely baby! I will put one up later but it will not be pretty I am so fat after my gluttonous xmas.... 

Well day 4 of eating no crap is almost over - by no crap I mean crisps, chocs, biscuits and cakes lol still eating other stuff I shouldnt but am going to weigh myself in the morning and take stock and go back to my 3 meals a day with fruit in between! CJ I can so relate to how you are feeling honey - I know that baby is only like 5" long and I have gained a stone in weight.... BUT I have been power walking 45 minutes every day on the treadmill and starting to feel more in control thankfully. 

Linn thanks for the reszing website link!

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

no probs I was able to resize the pix on here before... I mean it did it automatically and then it suddenly said that all my pix were too big so I found that page! 

And thanks I'm still shocked when I look in the mirror that I'm already so big but at least I know baby is growing in there... or is it all the chocolate? 

hmmmhhhh just had spag bol it was so good, I actually want another plate but no I mustn't!! 

Is anybody using wicks vapor rub while pregnant? My DD is so ill bless her so wanted to have a wicks vapour bath with her soon, anyone know if thats safe?


----------



## lili24

I don't know Linn.. Google? That bath sounds nice though. I just finished working and I'm gonna have a bath now... soak all my aches and pains away haha!


----------



## -Linn-

Yeah n google a lot of people say they used wicks vapour rub when pregnant but on wicks page it says not to use as they do not know what effect it has! 

well I will have it :) other people drink and smoke so I don't know what harm a wicks vapour bath could do! 

enjoy your bath! xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone! Home at last! We have about 20 cm of snow on the ground, DH is shovelling driveway as I start on the piles of laundry!
So much stuff to do: take down tree, go buy food (nothing at all to eat in the house!), finish laundry, unpack from our DR trip and from our Christmas trip to Ottawa, and to top it all off our house is a disaster! I'll post photos of our renovation process on FB (for those of you who would like to add me as a friend, send me a PM with your name and I will!). Our contractor didn't do as much work as we had hoped while we were away, our master bedroom which was supposed to be done isn't... I'm getting ansty for him to finish it and start working on the nursery!
Good for you Delilah, you're inspiring me! Once the Christmas tree is packed up, we'll probably bring the treadmill upstairs in the living room since the basement where we normally keep it is a disaster zone due to the renovation. I'll try to also do some power walking on it. I refuse to even look at my weight until at least this week has gone by. I know they'll weigh me at my doctor's on January 12th, I will stay away from the scale until then...
Feels so good to finally be home!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> no probs I was able to resize the pix on here before... I mean it did it automatically and then it suddenly said that all my pix were too big so I found that page!
> 
> And thanks I'm still shocked when I look in the mirror that I'm already so big but at least I know baby is growing in there... or is it all the chocolate?
> 
> hmmmhhhh just had spag bol it was so good, I actually want another plate but no I mustn't!!
> 
> Is anybody using wicks vapor rub while pregnant? My DD is so ill bless her so wanted to have a wicks vapour bath with her soon, anyone know if thats safe?

Hey Linn, I used it in my first trimester when I had a cold, I don't think there is any reason not to... Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## lili24

Welcome home CJ we missed you! :hugs:

Did you have a good time? x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Welcome home CJ we missed you! :hugs:
> 
> Did you have a good time? x

Lili, I've missed you as well! :hugs:
It was amazing, the weather was beautiful, it only rained one afternoon. We did a 1 day trip into the DR to see what life is like outside of the resort and met all sorts of interesting people. The rest of the time I must admit we lazed around, read by the beach, swam in the pool, played card games and just did absolutely nothing useful  In other words the perfect holiday! The coffee and chocolate was delicious, as they produce both locally. Couldn't get enough of the amazing fruit: starfruit, papaya, guava, pineapple, grapefruit, coconut, etc... Slept shamelessly as well!
How've you been?? I love the bump by the way, so neat and perfect! It's definitely all baby!


----------



## fruitcaz

Hello :)

Im new to all of this, we are due on the 17th june :) Im so excited! We have named the baby SQUIDGE for now as we dont know the sex and i dont like calling it IT :) How is everyone feeling?? As i said i dont have a clue what i should be writing but thought i should say hello :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi fruitcaz, congrats and welcome!!!!


----------



## fruitcaz

Thank you :)


----------



## lili24

Oh CJ that sounds like absolute paradise!! I really loved the bump pic you put on facebook whilst you were there! :)

Hello and welcome fruitcaz! xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

welcome fruitcaz, lovely for you to join us!

CJ...........your holiday sounds amazing!! Another 16yrs and you can have another one like it.............he he he xxxx Missed you xxx

Ria...................I never noticed my ticker go up!!!! Yeeeeeehaaaa


----------



## lili24

16 years haha Emma you're funny. 

Remember when your countdown ticker was on 60 odd days and it was so depressing Emma? I honestly can't believe how fast it has gone when I look back xx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks CJ I had it and it was lovely... was for my DD really to help her breathe! She loved it, kept saying I breathe better :) So cute! 

Your holiday sounds fantastic glad you are back, hope we get to chat again very soon! 

Lili did you enjoy your bath? 
Yeah Emmas ticker was depressing and I was too lazy to make one when it wasn't so depressing anymore but I can look at yours whenever I like so thats good.. it's actually less than 2 weeks now and I can finally find out what I'm having... and no I am not considering the possibility that they will not be able to tell! 

Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies! xxx


----------



## Delilah

Welcome back CJ, sounds perfect and you must have needed the rest - I slept a lot over the break too which is unlike me! Linn glad that you DD is feeling better, I'm sure Vicks would be ok, my mw said everything has a risk and you just have to be sensible about things. 

I have prepared clementines, grapes, pineapple, apples and pears for work tomorrow with a curried butternut squash soup - very impressed with my healthiness!!!

My house is ffffrrrreeezzzziiinnnngggg too - sat in front of a halogen heater right now waiting for Paul to come home so I can cook!

Mxx


----------



## Delilah

Hi gang, here's my 17 week "bump" - more food than baby - I think I just look fat - ignore all the junk on the spare bed I'm having an ebay bonanza at the minute!
 



Attached Files:







04012010740.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 4









04012010741.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## -Linn-

aaah delilah you don't just look fat... hmmmh i want some of your pineapple :) but don't have any so will have some chocolate instead :dohh:


----------



## lili24

Excuse me but that is not fat!! That's a lovely baby bump! 

Yeh it was niiiice Linn, I'm in bed now. I'm sulking because guess what is back.. That fucking water infection! All bloody day I've noticed my symptoms coming back. I might as well just camp outside my GP surgery because I'm never away from there!

Sorry for moaning, it's just so uncomfortable! But must not moan... I am 19 weeks tomorrow. 

You will find out the sex I just know it! And I will get them to check that my bump is still a girl LOL! Xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Hey girls,

not brave, nosy lol! need to keep an eye on you all!

thanks for noticing the hair change - did it around 8 weeks preg but hate having pics taken so waited till i was going out over xmas.

thanks to everyone who's visited Charlie's page. Love ya all xxx


----------



## lili24

It looks lovely Deb, didn't recognise you at first :haha: xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Delilah said:


> Hi gang, here's my 17 week "bump" - more food than baby - I think I just look fat - ignore all the junk on the spare bed I'm having an ebay bonanza at the minute!

Great bump!!! :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

debgreasby said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> not brave, nosy lol! need to keep an eye on you all!
> 
> thanks for noticing the hair change - did it around 8 weeks preg but hate having pics taken so waited till i was going out over xmas.
> 
> thanks to everyone who's visited Charlie's page. Love ya all xxx

Deb, you look great! I visited Charlie's page, how lovely...


----------



## aliss

Any June moms do their 18-20 week ultrasounds yet? My last one was an emergency one at 6 weeks+5 (fetal pole + yolk sac) so to see my LO's head, spine, and legs was very cool ^_^ 

Will have to put this one in sports, I get insane kicks between 6-9pm each night. The doctor says I feel them quite strong because I'm petite, it's starting to keep me up at night :shrug::coffee:


----------



## Delilah

Thanks makes me feel a bit better.

Lili that is terrible I hope you get it before it goes worse again - did you try the cranberry juice? 

Deb I think you are lucky you can do both colours - I go blonde and look like a washout! I also visited Charlie's page it is a lovely tribute to your little man :hugs: 

Linn I can eat a WHOLE pineapple without much encouragement.... i think I have OCD but food related lol

I'm about to retire for the night, think I may have to cancel my 9am meeting looking at the snow... I'll see.

Nite nite.

Mxx


----------



## aliss

I wish we had snow :nope: I hate Vancouver, I thought Canada was supposed to be the land of snow? I've seen it 3 or 4 times in the past 25 years. I can't wait to move to Quebec in 4 months :happydance:


----------



## Cobo76

Nice bumps ladies! We are all coming along nicely...almost halfway there! 

Welcome back CJ. I bet it was hard coming back from the nice weather to the cold and snow.

Deb, Charlies page is beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## Delilah

Aliss the snow is not funny anymore lol 

Cobo I just realised we are due on the same day :0)

Mx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

aliss said:


> Any June moms do their 18-20 week ultrasounds yet? My last one was an emergency one at 6 weeks+5 (fetal pole + yolk sac) so to see my LO's head, spine, and legs was very cool ^_^
> 
> Will have to put this one in sports, I get insane kicks between 6-9pm each night. The doctor says I feel them quite strong because I'm petite, it's starting to keep me up at night :shrug::coffee:

Hey there, I'm 5'2" (156 cm) so petite too (pre-pregnancy BMI of 19.5), and for the last week the kicks have been insane! They kept me up a few nights during my holiday. Can you imagine how much we'll be feeling it at 20 weeks?? Crazy!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh lili, sorry you're getting the symptoms again :-( That really sucks! Are you seeing your doctor tomorrow??


----------



## aliss

Junebug_CJ said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Any June moms do their 18-20 week ultrasounds yet? My last one was an emergency one at 6 weeks+5 (fetal pole + yolk sac) so to see my LO's head, spine, and legs was very cool ^_^
> 
> Will have to put this one in sports, I get insane kicks between 6-9pm each night. The doctor says I feel them quite strong because I'm petite, it's starting to keep me up at night :shrug::coffee:
> 
> Hey there, I'm 5'2" (156 cm) so petite too (pre-pregnancy BMI of 19.5), and for the last week the kicks have been insane! They kept me up a few nights during my holiday. Can you imagine how much we'll be feeling it at 20 weeks?? Crazy!!!Click to expand...

Yeah it's crazy!! I've jumped from a few big karate boots recently too, they started at just over 16 weeks! I was told only between 19-22 from most women, so at first I thought it must've been gas but no way! Kinda cool tho :)


----------



## Cobo76

Delilah said:


> Aliss the snow is not funny anymore lol
> 
> Cobo I just realised we are due on the same day :0)
> 
> Mx

Yay June 14th! :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

aliss said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Any June moms do their 18-20 week ultrasounds yet? My last one was an emergency one at 6 weeks+5 (fetal pole + yolk sac) so to see my LO's head, spine, and legs was very cool ^_^
> 
> Will have to put this one in sports, I get insane kicks between 6-9pm each night. The doctor says I feel them quite strong because I'm petite, it's starting to keep me up at night :shrug::coffee:
> 
> Hey there, I'm 5'2" (156 cm) so petite too (pre-pregnancy BMI of 19.5), and for the last week the kicks have been insane! They kept me up a few nights during my holiday. Can you imagine how much we'll be feeling it at 20 weeks?? Crazy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's crazy!! I've jumped from a few big karate boots recently too, they started at just over 16 weeks! I was told only between 19-22 from most women, so at first I thought it must've been gas but no way! Kinda cool tho :)Click to expand...

Same here, started feeling during my 16th week true kicks. Everyone was telling me it couldn't be baby, since it's too early, but I know for sure it is, especially when I feel it right through my skin with my hands on my belly! I had a nightmare while away and woke up with my heart hammering: baby must have felt me stressed, because she kicked up a storm and I couldn't go back to sleep


----------



## haley09

im due june 12!!:D


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I'm sorry but you should push for referral to a urologist, some GPs just don't know what they are doing... I had the same problem around 5 years ago I had one infection after the other and kept being put on the same antibiotics and in the end I was referred and got some different meds and finally the infection was cleared at that point I already had the worst kidney infection and was bleeding every time I went for a wee! 

Debs I have visited Charlies page but for some reason it won't let me light a candle or post anything, I tried a few times now :( 

Delila I got the same OCD! I'm still so tired but soon I will be so hungry I will get up for some food. 

My poor DD was up in the night coughing and needed a drink.. afterwards I couldn't go back to sleep just kept listening to her all the time but she only coughed and slept otherwise. Was going to go to the doctors this morning but it's soo cold and snowy outside I'm leaving it for a couple of days, at least she doesn't have a temp! 
I want the winter to be over, no more snow please!!


----------



## lili24

Morning! 

I got an appointment for 3.20 and I really want to get referred Linn, I can't go on like this! I've always suffered with them but never this many, and they seem so much more uncomfortable when pregnant. I did try cranberry juice but it seems nothing works!

We got snow today too... Bored of it! Want the summer to come! Xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I hope they will refer you Lili, I got no motivation to do anything in this cold :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh lili..............you poor thing!!! I hope you do get refered hun, push for it girl xxx

Delila............loving the bump hun!!! Def not all food, it looks all baby to me xx

haley09 welcome to the mad house xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Aaaaaaargh 18 weeks today!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats on 19 Lili babe xxx


----------



## littlepne

Morning everyone just back from a very snowy walk down to the docs to see the midwife and got to hear the HB for the first time! Plus it was DH's first baby visit after being away last month so he's double happy too.

No scan till the 28th though, seems soooo far away!

Hope we're all ok x


----------



## debgreasby

Linn - thanks for visiting Charlie's site. xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I lit a candle for your angel xx


----------



## -Linn-

no need to thank me hun, my friend has a page there and i can light candles for her little girl but wont work for charlie for some reason! it's a lovely page! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

emmadrumm77 said:


> Aaaaaaargh 18 weeks today!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yeay!!! ME TOOO!! :cloud9:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


Lili really hope they give you the referal :hugs:


----------



## shell73

Hi All

Can i please join you? I am 15 weeks now due 28th June.

I have one ds already who is 3 and he is excited about baby

Shell x


----------



## emmadrumm77

shell73 welcome hun xxxx

Will be thinking of you LIli..............I hope they sort it xx


----------



## Delilah

We're all going to be at the halfway mark soon - Lili 19 weeks OMG! Ria, congrats and Emma on 18 :flower:

I hope you got a referral - your GP needs to get you to a specialist asap.

Well I am one of 3 people in my new office building - think I'll be heading home to work soon, phone isnt ringing and everyone I'm trying to call isnt there!

Paul said he got me some stuff from New Look maternity sale - a few tops, leggings and jumpers for £26 - cant wait to try them on tonight! I was moaning about not being able to get to one of the stores in Manchester or Bury that carried mat wear and he has just been to Manchester for his tux fitting and called in - bless!!!

Day 5 of cutting out crap going well and I did 45 minutes on the treadmill at 6.30am this morning!

Hope you're all doing ok - Linn how's DD today?

Marie x


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello ladies. well i just about managed to get to the midwife 20 miles away and back. snow isnt the prob here its ice under the snow. its lethel. 
blood pressure ok, had my quad test bloods taken, and she is gonna do a full blood count too just to rule out anemia as the reason for me fainting. DD2 freaked out every time the midwife touched me. she tried to pull the BP cuff off me lol. 
but the best bit was............................. SHE FOUND THE HEARTBEAT!!!!! very strong and sounded abit like a cappuchino machine lol. i feel pregnant now. i know that sounds silly but it feels real now.

Deb its lovely to see you. and i agree with the others, Charlie's page is beautiful. 
Lilli, aw hun hope they sort you out. this cant keep going on. xx
amd congrats to the milestones xxx


----------



## margi

Hi every1 how are you all feeling today? I not been on here since last week hope ya all feeling well, I feel like my stomach is really swollen today like its pushing right out lol its giving me a really full feeling like I have ate lots but have only eaten breakfast today x


----------



## -Linn-

Ah E&Ls mummy I knew it would be ok, but it is such a relief to hear the heartbeat. I am so glad I made it without a doppler and can now feel my baby everyday and not just flutters but proper movement! 

Marie bless him for getting you all that stuff. I'm so glad I got tons of clothes from DDs pregnancy! I got so big I even got all different sizes. Just scares me to think how big I'm still going to get I tried some trousers on yesterday and the cottong panel was still so wide and I thought I will never fit into them but OH kindly reminded me that those trousers were too small in the end and I was living in my 4 dresses! So I hope it will be nice and warm in May already! 

I had a fish finger sandwich and huge bowl of soup just now for lunch and I'm still starving but really don't know what to have, need to go food shopping tonight. got tons of frozen meat and fruit and veg but nothing that I could have right now... I'm laaaaazy!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn...............I soooooooooooo know how you feel!! I have a fridge freezer AND a huge chest freezer and both are full!! But nothing to eat immediately!! I had 2 rounds of egg on toast today, and to my suprise i really enjoyed it!! I lived on it for the first 12 weeks and thought i might not enjoy it.

Tonight i am having simple sausage mash and beans!! No need to defrost there xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh yeh forgot to say ive lost 8 kilos in 10 weeks.


----------



## -Linn-

Emma if I wanted sausages and mash I'd have to defrost sausages... I always freeze all meat on day of purchase! I'm making quiche and new potatoes and beans for dinner! So there is no cooking involved and then off shopping for things like salami, ham, german bread, yoghurts... babybel hmmmhhhh making me even more hungry!

got an electrician here now when hes gone im making egg on toast! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I got the sausages this morning from my butcher!! I pass a huge farm shop when i take Megan to school!! Very handy xx
E&L............OMG u lost 8 kilo's???? Thats 17.6lb!!! How come you lost so much?? I have gained 6lb and that is over Christmas xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L was that intentional weight loss?? Wow, crazy!
I refuse to weigh myself until doctor's office next week, getting back on the eating right and exercising track with Delila!
I started a deep cough yesterday, not thrilled about that. It woke me up nice and early this morning, and poor DH couldn't sleep. If it continues I'll have to make an apt with my GP to listen to my lungs. No other cold symptoms though...
Our contractor is at the house, he says he'll be done making the closets and painting all the walls by the end of this weekend! That means I can start working on the nursery. I'm sooooooo excited!!!!! Funny, couldn't care less about our room 
Welcome to all the new moms-to-be, and congrats on all the milestones, Emma, Lili and Ria!!!


----------



## lili24

I'm back from the docs and my sample has been sent away for culture to confirm infection. I need to call on Friday to check I have the right antibiotics and if it is confirmed then he will see about referring me.

He was really nice and helpful actually, and gave me lots more cream for my rash.

I booked my MW appointment for 25 weeks.. The receptionist said 'will this be your first booking appointment?' So I don't think any strangers can notice my bump yet :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thats fair though Lili as you are so slender any way, and you were probably all wrapped up warm xx Glad they are sorting it out though hun xxx
CJ hope the cough doesn't progress hun x


----------



## -Linn-

Nice Emma I used to live next to a farm til the beginning of this year but I am so glad I don't anymore... I found it so boring out there! 

Lili hope the doc can get you sorted now :) Hmmmh some more of that lovely lard cream?! 

CJ hope your cough will get better, my OH and DD been ill for a while her cough is getting worse but she has no temp so I don't want her to have antibiotics, she's never had them and she's never really ill. Somehow I'm feeling a bit funny now myself so I hope I won't get ill. 

OH came home early so we went to asda first and I changed my dinner plans :wacko: 
So we just had chicken breast with potatoe croquets and mixed salad.. my DD has been eating so badly again :( But don't want to complain I know it's normal I just wish she would eat more! I however had 10 croquets with my dinner and I actually feel like I haven't eaten anything.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn you sound like you could eat for a small army xxx
The farm shop is on the main road so not out in the middle of nowhere. I love it x


----------



## -Linn-

yeah that was the only good thing for me out there to be able to buy the lovely food from the farm :)

I can't believe how much I can eat again! I will sort out the dishes now then play with DD til she goes to bed and then have a huge baguette :) I know I shouldn't but I'm hungry what can I do!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Stitch your mouth??:rofl: There is no solution hun xxx
I am now going to bath the girls...................roll on 7pm when i can snuggle in their room with a story and pop them in bed!! Bless them x


----------



## lili24

Yeah the lard cream! :haha: I am used to it now though and it has really cleared my belly up :) 

Linn you are so funny.. oh I would love to come to your house for tea if I get 10 croquets.. :haha: xx


----------



## lili24

I was meant to book my MW appointment for 24 weeks by the way, but I booked it for 25 weeks so I can get the HIP form from her ;) Otherwise I would have to wait til my next appointment xx


----------



## lili24

Sorry for spamming this thread up, just remembered something else..

Did any of you mummies use a movement/breathing sensor pad under the mattress? I wanted a video monitor but I cant find any with a movement pad included and I really want one of those I think...

xx


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Yeah the lard cream! :haha: I am used to it now though and it has really cleared my belly up :)
> 
> Linn you are so funny.. oh I would love to come to your house for tea if I get 10 croquets.. :haha: xx

Lili you could have as many as you like, we don't save on food in this house! 

I will send you a PM regarding the monitor! 

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I forgot to say now Lili, good for getting the appointment at 25 weeks, I will just get her to sign the form at 24 weeks, and not date and send it til one week later. Also she could just sign it for me without a proper appointment ready to pick up from the surgery think someone else did that.. .but I know not all midwifes like to do that! I can't wait to get further on and for all my appointments. I hope I will get more scans after 30 weeks! 12 days til scan :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

weigth loss not intentional at all. i always lose wieght when pregnant. i lost 3 stone with DD1 and only put on 4lb with DD2 and she was 9lb 15!!!! to be fair i have it to loose, dont want to put up the figures as its embarrassing but trust me i can do without it. 

breathing monitor thingy we used when DD2 was in special care but decided not to buy one for when we got home as it was the most frustrating thing ever invented!! it would alarm if she moved, kicked her leg etc etc. it caused more stress as we would jump up every time to check on her etc. 

CJ hope your cough isnt too bad hun, and Lilli heres hoping you get reffered and they give you the big guns to clear out that infection. 

oh and thank you for reminding me about the HIP. i have a GTT booked for 26 weeks and the midwife today said she would see me after that at 28 weeks. i didnt even think about getting that form done......mmmmm now do i leave it and try and book nearer the time, phone tomorrow and change it or not worry about the form till 28 week check up.


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy cant you just ring her and ask to do the form for you ready for 25 weeks and you can pick it up from the surgery? Thats how it worked with my MATB1 form with DD. I just rang her nad told her I needed it and a couple of days later I could pick it up from reception at my surgery!


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> E&Ls mummy cant you just ring her and ask to do the form for you ready for 25 weeks and you can pick it up from the surgery? Thats how it worked with my MATB1 form with DD. I just rang her nad told her I needed it and a couple of days later I could pick it up from reception at my surgery!

worth a shot. my midwife is sooooo hard to get hold of as they are not based at my GP's. its a anwserphone number that they check in to thro the day. and my GP is 20 miles away. i do sooo love living in the middle of nowhere....not!!! :growlmad:

anyway i think i might ring her over the next few days and just ask her if we can do it that way.....if not then i might have to make appoinment for 25 weeks as i dont think the hospital will do it for me at 26 weeks will they.


----------



## -Linn-

not sure about the hospital but try the midwifes just ask for a call back and then explain!


----------



## E&L's mummy

can i have a tantrum in here????????


----------



## -Linn-

sure you can! :hissy:


----------



## E&L's mummy

im soooo fed up of throwing up at random times and my tummy being really acidy afterwards......or not being able to eat a full meal.........................oh yeh and i wanna feel my baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i feel a bit better now lol


----------



## -Linn-

gosh are you still throwing up poor you.. i hope you will feel baby soon! i still feel sick most evenings but nowhere nearly as bad as it has been!


----------



## E&L's mummy

im still throwing up first thing but thats it then till i need to eat. but i think big prob is acidity levels in my tummy. they build up in the day and i throw up. big bottle of gaviscon i think is needed....oh joy!!!


----------



## -Linn-

get a prescription from the doctors for the gaviscon hun, it's a FP10 item so they can prescribe it and then you can have it free!


----------



## lili24

Oh I hate all the acid :( feel sorry for you.. I thought you were past the sickness now hun.. Hopefully soon! :flower:

I'd ask for the form to be left at reception for 25 weeks, she should do that for you but otherwise make an appointment if you don't want to wait. You will waitlong enough for the money to be paid so best to send it off asap xxx


----------



## TashTash

Morning Girls 

....................And Happy New Year!

Sorry I havent been around too much recently but we were manic over christmas what with visitors from the 23rd - 29th and the inlaws along with brother and sister inlaw arriving on the 29th before the other vistors had even left! They only left yesterday!!

Im feeling much better now and havent been sick since new years eve (yey!) 

Got a nice wee bump now and even in maternity clothes! Which i was pleased to have to get size 8 :) cant remeber the last time i was a size 8 lol. Im usually a 10 but what with the weight loss and throwing up even my regular jeans were hanging off me. I got told i had "popped" last night at a staff meeting I was holding for one of the nurserys so i assume the world can see im pregnant now lol.

Was in fits of tears yesterday when one of the girls who works in one of the nurserys came in to hand in her sick note. She is 3 days ahead of me and has been signed off work because she is 2cm dilated! I was then in tears as she was telling me that the dr had told her that there is a good chance she will lose the baby if things dont stop now. Then that had me thinking OMG i could loose my baby as well and what if this and what if that. 

To top it off when i got in from work after the staff meeting at 8.40pm (i left for work at 0700) I was tired grumpy and DH was watching a dvd. My brother who is 15 had spent some of his christmas money buying the baby some cute trainers and celtic football club vests, sleepsuits and a rattle. Hubby wouldnt even look at the laptop as my brother was showing me via webcam which resulted in me flipping my lid that he didnt care about our baby and that all he wanted to do was lay on the sofa watching telly. Totally un called for as hubby had already spoken to my brother via webcam when i was still at work and thanked him for buying the stuff!

I ended up in bed crying and sulking until he came up stairs gave me a cuddle and a cold drink and told me to stop being silly. lma0 - i love being a hormonal wreck.

Hope all you girlies are well 

x x x


----------



## -Linn-

fab you got a bump tashtash! 

I'm ill again, last night when I lied down I had the worst sore throat and this morning I think I got a sinus and chest infection! I'm off to the doctor soon, had to use my inhaler all night which makes me feel really guilty and hoping the doctors won't put me on steroids again but the cough is so bad.. I'm such a whimp I feel like I'm gonna die and OH has to work until 8pm every night for the rest of the week :cry: 

sorry for complaining! xxx


----------



## Delilah

Morning everyone, I'm working from home today as I have no appointments.

Pleased to report day 5 of not eating crap went well :o)

E&L's mummy I wish I had lost some weight too and I know what you mean about wanting to feel the baby - me too!!!! 

Linn hubby was considerate and all the mat clothes fit - size 12 - but the bump bit is saggy still so I suppose that is good - hope you dont catch what your DD & DH have - plenty of Vit C - CJ is your cough better?

Margi, try orange juice and clementines for making things move they seem to be doing the trick for me!

I have a bit of a rash on my tummy but not sure if it is anything to worry about - Lili I'm glad that the cream cleared your tummy up and that your GP will refer you hopefully.

TashTash please dont get upset - I think we are all aware of how lucky we are to be this far with healthy pregnancies and as my mum says "dont buy trouble" - I miscarried in Feb and I cry for our friends on here who have had to deal with such devastating news of their babies - many much later on than what I was. We can only hope that they are blessed with healthy babies next time and regarding your colleague the deal isnt done yet, she may be ok - I'm following a thread of a lady in 2nd tri who has been on bedrest for weeks now and is still hanging in there :hugs:

Hope you all have a good day ladies, will check in later.

Marie xx


----------



## Delilah

Linn we were typing at the same time - :hugs: - keep warm and safe xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

aw Linn. hugs from me hun. hopfully the doc can sort you out. 
Tash congrats on the bump

well its a snow day here for us. school is closed and will prob be closed tomorrow too. i think im gonna make a big pot of stew for dinner tonight......maybe with some dumplings....yum yum yum


----------



## Delilah

Quick question from me.

Do any of you use any other websites for information etc on pregnancy? If so can you let me know which ones you rate please? 

I have subscribed to Baby Gaga and they send weekly updates on the pg etc but there are so many others out there that come up whenever I google anything!

E&L's mummy I havent had breakfast yet and the thought of stew is making me hungry!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Delilah and E&Ls mummy yeah I think I caught what they got, but I always get it worse cause of my asthma! I wish I could spend all day in bed but I don't think my DD would appreciate that!


----------



## -Linn-

Delila I don't use any webpages but I can recommend the book what to expect when you're expecting :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

Delilah said:


> Quick question from me.
> 
> Do any of you use any other websites for information etc on pregnancy? If so can you let me know which ones you rate please?
> 
> I have subscribed to Baby Gaga and they send weekly updates on the pg etc but there are so many others out there that come up whenever I google anything!
> 
> E&L's mummy I havent had breakfast yet and the thought of stew is making me hungry!!!!
> 
> Thanks!

sorry hun. just sorted the bits out in the slow cooker for the stew and checked an di have makings for dumplings too.......toasties for lunch. suppose i should have some brekkie too lol.

ive used thebabycentre.co.uk for baby development info...but have heard netmums is quite good. i love it here tho as it has so many different boards to wander thru


----------



## emmadrumm77

Delilah said:


> Quick question from me.
> 
> Do any of you use any other websites for information etc on pregnancy? If so can you let me know which ones you rate please?
> 
> I have subscribed to Baby Gaga and they send weekly updates on the pg etc but there are so many others out there that come up whenever I google anything!
> 
> E&L's mummy I havent had breakfast yet and the thought of stew is making me hungry!!!!
> 
> Thanks!

I like this site hun 

https://3dpregnancy.parentsconnect.com/

Linn..................you poor thing!! I hope you get sorted at the dr's today. Big :hugs: to you xxx


----------



## lili24

Marie if you have an iPhone you can get the app 'what to expect when you're expecting' and it's brilliant. Or if not I believe the book is good like Linn said. 

Get the MW or DR to check the rash next time you're there. It could be something or nothing but it's best to be safe. I thought mine was nothing but I'm glad I started the cream already cos I believe it gets very itchy in the 3rd tri. 

Hugs for you Linn. It's horrible to get sick. Bring on the bloody summer! Xxx


----------



## lili24

Another day here and another day closer to our scans :) xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yes Lili and i thought now that Im sick time will go even faster cause I won't ony obsess about the scan but also winge about being ill :haha: 

just having my breakfast and it does make me feel better :) soft boiled eggs with soldiers... hmmmmhhhh!


----------



## emmadrumm77

wrap up warm Linn xx

Marie.............this is the what to expect when expecting site.
https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/week-by-week/landing.aspx


----------



## Delilah

Thanks everyone - I can get the book on amazon for less than £10 but I will check with my SIL law first as she has a fair collection of pregnancy books. I'll bookmark these websites too and have a look at them tonight - thanks for the link to what to expect Emma. I only use this site too at the moment and mainly just this thread I am very insular lol...

Lili I dont have an iphone until May when my contract is due for renewal I cant wait to get one! I will get the rash checked out when I go for swine flu jab on Tuesday it isnt itcy or anything yet.

mmmmm Linn boiled egg and soldiers, I will have to get some eggs not that that for years! 

E&L's mummy you have inspired me to pull out my slow cooker I will pull my recipe book out and start using it again this weekend, I love coming home from work to the smell of a meal being ready - delish!!!!

So I better get back to work - all these little breaks on bnb and facebook are making me procrastinate even more lol

Mxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i love my slow cooker....only down side you have to plan what you are having day before if you need to defrost anything. snow is unreal here. DD1 has gone out to find her friends to play in it. she wrapped herself up really well and wore waterproof trousers, im proud of her logical thinking. DD2 is being a total ratbag today. but think it might be partly cos i tired and crabby. that and DD1 keeps coming in and out and she wants to play with her big sister. Still nothing on the feeling front.....not even a flutter! grrrr lol 

well hubby has managed to get home for lunch by using one of the work rovers lol. and im hoping he will be home early tonight so i can chill.


----------



## -Linn-

Just got back from doctors, on antibiotics and steroid inhaler but at least thats only topical and won't affect baby... if I don't get better within 2 weeks I will have to take the steroid tablets! Hope not I was on them for ages after DDs birth and hate taking them! DD was prescribed an inhaler too and some nose drops. 

Now waiting for my croquets to cook and then going to put DD down after we ate... then I can lie down on the couch! 

Delilah I am wrapped up warm cause I can only have minimal heating on or it makes my asthma much worse! Got a hot water bottle here with me too and some peppermint tea to keep me warm :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn.........am pleased they have given you something help!! I hope it clears soon babe xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

heres hoping they work hun so you dont need the steroids. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

It can only get better now Linn.. you'll be on the mend soon :flower: :flower: xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I don't care as long as my baby is fine and I can have my scan very soon... just had my lunch and now I'm happy just hoping it will last for more than half an hour!


----------



## E&L's mummy

not sure if i should put this or not but just stumbled across it and thought some of you might want to know as i know you were quite close to Drazic. xxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/249788-threatened-miscarriage.html


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks hun............I must have missed that one xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone!!!

Delila, I'm subscribed to the whattoexpect.com web site, and receive daily emails which I love!

TashTash: had a hissy fit at DH last night, and felt like crap afterwards so I know what you mean! We have a contractor currently renovating the house and yesterday before I left for work, I gave instructions to DH to give to contractor for something specific I wanted done. Well, when I got home from the gym at 8:30 exhausted and ready for bed, I saw it hadn't been done so went on a rant about how I feel he never listens to me, whipped out my own tool box and did part of the work myself. I even wrote a note for the contractor since I felt I couldn't trust DH anymore to give him the instructions... I felt horrible afterwards, but still... I'm not at home full-time now like DH is, waiting for his classes to resume next week and with nothing to do but lounge on his behind while I commute into the city, work full-time and still feel like crap from the nausea... :cry: I just want the renos to move on, it's going so slowly, and want to be able to work on the nursery and clean up our house that is an absolute disaster right now... I have OCD for cleanliness and tidiness, this mess is driving me nuts!!!

Linn, hope you feel better soon, and Lili, you too!!!

My cough is a bit better today but now I'm coughing up sputum, so still think I might make an appointment with my GP in case I'm developing a pneumonia...

Thanks for the opportunity to rant, I feel a bit better now...

6 days til my next ultrasound!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

wow CJ not long to go til your scan! haha for your :hissy: fit, I get them all the time :)

I'm feeling sooo bad, I searched my entire house for paracetamol and could find none... I found everything else... all the medicines I would love to take right now! So I messaged OH to bring me some paracetamol later, which I will still have to wait for for another 4 hrs :cry: 
sorry for complaining so much, hate being ill! But at least I have been feeling my baby loads today, bet it can't get any sleep from all the coughing. I'm not even hungry this afternoon, believe it or not!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! Linn NOT hungry? This is unheard of!!! :haha:

I have made a lamb Tagine which i am looking forward to munching on tonight with some cous cous xxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh Emma that will not give me any cravings for once, I really don't like lamb to put it mildly... I would not allow anyone to even eat or cook it in my house as the smell makes me sick! I will make pizza for tea with tuna and red onion... hmmmhh :) But it is not making me hungry to talk about it!


----------



## Delilah

Does anyone have a glider chair and footstool - would you recommend them?

Emma you are funny - I laughed aloud at your comment about Linn not being hungry!!!! I had a baked potato with a laughing cow triangle and beans for lunch it was lovely - making mustard chicken and rice with veg tonight - love working from home sometimes!

I used to drink lots of peppermint tea Linn before I was pg, not really wanted it since but now you mention it I will make one later.

CJ your hubby will understand - you have a busy schedule and with the hormones well what can I say - he should be grateful you are providing a home for his growing little girl! Linn good luck with the meds hopefully you wont need tablets.

I am going to make a hot chocolate options drink now - this DOES NOT count as chocolate lol as it is only just bloody flavoured and I need warming up!!!!

My Blooming Marvellous catalogue arrived today will have a flick through with my hot drink and try not to earmark the whole thing!

Mx


----------



## emmadrumm77

We have a blooming marvelos shop in the city!! I forgot about it till you posted that!!! Must pop in this week and buy some un-essential (will tell hubby they were very essential) clothes!
I have a glider chair and i used it with both my girls, it was in their rooms and i would do the night feeds on it! Never got the foot stool with it as was given to me. I found it really comfy and used a feeding pillow as well.

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...3/279-7449175-7709917?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core


----------



## -Linn-

I got a glider chair with foot stool as well, had it in my bedroom at first as thats where baby slept and then in her room for the evening feed. I didn't move her to her room until she slept through :) hmmmhhh I'm hungry again just waiting for my lovely pizza to cook now :)


----------



## Delilah

Oh thanks Emma that looks really useful. You know I have asked the few of my friends who have had children to tell me what they found 

1. essential 
2. useful
3. useless

And I'm getting some interesting stuff back - I really dont want to end up with a houseful of "pretty rubbish" that I never use and am a bit overwhelmed by it all so anything like this is great and will be added to my word document!

Linn glad to hear the appetite is back!!!!

Mx


----------



## debgreasby

Get well soon Linn xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Aw Linn, I'm glad they gave you something for it, but fingers crossed they won't need to give you the steroid tablets.


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you Debbie and Ria you are so kind! 

I got the steroids here now in case I feel worse, I really don't want to take them but I have been thinking about it, I'm sure it would be worse for my baby if I had an asthma attack and that would cause lack of oxygen!

I know it sounds mean but I just put my DD down and now feeling sooo much better, knowing all I have to do is sit on the couch until I go to bed!


----------



## E&L's mummy

doesnt sound mean at all....i have huge sigh of relief somedays when they are asleep. and being stuck in the house for days on end is not helping....stoopid snow!! im trying to find second hand puchchairs online but not ebay. im still really undecided about which double to get and i dont want to spend a fourtune as i reckon at most i will get a year outta it.


----------



## -Linn-

I like the first wheels doubles as you can have a proper carrycot for the newborn! 

I just felt really flustered and took my temp it's 38.7'C so I took the paracetamol OH brought... he is so kind brought me raspberry turnover and chocolate eclairs from sainsburys just now! really hope I will get hungry for them soon :)


----------



## -Linn-

double post


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy this is the one i like.. i know you dont want it from ebay.. but there you can see a pic of it! xxx

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FirstWheels-...UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BIEW%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=11&ps=63


----------



## E&L's mummy

its not i dont want from ebay just trying to find other sites like it...more choice and maybe cheeper. i love that one too but i need a tandem as the school gate is only wide enough for a single. love the leebruss tandem but thats lots of pennies


----------



## -Linn-

how about this one?

https://www.jusonne.co.uk/zoom-twin-stroller-pushchair-package-981-p.asp


----------



## -Linn-

oh thats the same... thought it was called abc zoom!


----------



## Delilah

Well I have just finished dinner, was still hungry so had some clementines and grapes - making thai green curry for dinner tomorrow night so got everything ready for that too as I'm out all day with clients...

I found a few really useful threads on here about what purchases people found good and bad with their baby's - I know lots of you already have children but here are the links if you are interested:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/244717-your-unnecessary-essential-baby-purchases.html 

and

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...0441-those-arent-first-time-mums-help-me.html

I'm going to go on the treadmill for 45 minutes now and then have a nice bath with some Lush smellies.

Nite all.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Night Delilah! I'm off now too. xxx


----------



## Delilah

Well I'm about to leave the house it is -9 out there and icy. I have a 90 minute drive to clients and will be there all day doing a planning session with them. Because of the snow this is my first meeting this week - crazy! Dont want to leave the house, Paul is deicing and digging out the car for me....

Think my tummy is stretching, it was uncomfortable a few times last night....

Have a good day everyone I will check in tonight when I'm home. 

Marie xx


----------



## littleh

Ah, Delilah, we share the same EDD: 14th June! 

Good date, me thinks :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Morning Everybody! 

Marie I hope you managed to get to work safe!

I'm such a whimp I'm honestly wondering how I want to give birth to another baby... but then I do remember telling the midwife I was going to go home and that I was dying :haha: 

I feel like I'm going to die this morning too, didn't sleep all night and my throat is hurting so much I can hardly talk... DD keeps bringing me books to read to her and I just got no enegery at all :cry: 

Sorry for whinging.. something positive too, I can now feel my little baby every day several times a day and it is proper movement :) And as long my baby and DD are fine I'm happy but I hate being sick!!! 

11 days until 20 week scan :happydance:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn...............I wish i was closer to look after you babe xxxxx Just snuggle up with dd, get paper and colouring pencils for her and anything that requires little effort from you!! We have been out in the snow playing all morning...........we are now snuggled up with a hot choc each!! Hubby at work.................madness!!!

Delila.................am woried about you driving so far in this weather!! I pray you get there and back ok xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

sorry this is pointless but.............

IM 17 WEEKS!!!!!!!

:haha: just wanted to share. 

Linn i hope you feel better soon hunni. 
deliah please drive safe, its an ice rink here so i can imagnine what its like over there.

nothing else to report from here. will pop back later and check on you all. xxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh yeh did you want to see a piccie of me at my biggest with DD2 by the way? ive finally found it and uploaded it to photobucket.

you cant have an up to date one of #3 yet as its hard to see baby from me lol


----------



## Ria_Rose

Delilah said:


> I found a few really useful threads on here about what purchases people found good and bad with their baby's - I know lots of you already have children but here are the links if you are interested:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...0441-those-arent-first-time-mums-help-me.html

Oooh, I replied to that one, posted my entire shopping list from last time :blush: Was good to get it out again, so glad I won't have to buy that much this time, just Buggy/cot/clothes/swing* (*-didn't buy one last time but wished I had)

I also kept my hospital bag list, which will be really handy this time. (resiting the urge to pack it until 28/30 weeks)


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you Emma you're so kind! Unfortunetely for my DD I will not be playing in the snow with her today! She has lots of pens on the dining table but she always wants me to do something with her :) Anyway I will survive and be glad when the day is over I really hope I will get some sleep tonight, I took 2 paracetamol in the middle of the night and when I finally felt better and thought I could sleep then my OH started snoring.. I must have dozed off enventually as I woke up dreaming about an order for the Chinese take away place that I was putting together :rofl: but I didn't eat anything yet, just had some fruit juice and now feeling sick cause I had the antibiotics on an empty stomach :dohh: 

Will be making a noodle stir fry with chicken and loads of veg tonight, butternut squash, mangetouts, carrots, bean sprouts, peppers, cabbage and whatever other veg I can find in my fridge hopefully all the vitamins will help :)


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy I want to see the pic! 

Lili I hope you are well, don't remember reading much of you yesterday... don't work too hard! 

Now will go and check if there are any news from Drazic, been thinking of her this morning!


----------



## E&L's mummy

ok will try and upload it.

nothing on drazic as far as i know xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

me at 37 weeks with DD2. i was huge!!


https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff156/flossythemoo/n699481482_1101830_8115.jpg


----------



## Ria_Rose

:hugs: Linn, hope you feel better soon.

Your dinner sounds great, can you cook for all of us? If I was feeling poorly OH would be lucky if I cooked the first thing that feel out of the freezer, lol.

Feeling a bit creative today, so think I'm making chicken goujons in a Corriander & Cashew breadcrumbs ... not sure what to serve with it yet thou. Also going to bake another batch of rock cakes as my family apear to have demolished the last batch.

Oh WOW E&Ls mummy, that's impressive :D. Mine was always tiny, (so much so they kept scanning me to make sure he was growing) mind you he was also a boy and was only 6lb 9oz when he was born.


----------



## -Linn-

I don't know if I got enough noodles and chicken for all of you and too poorly to go out shopping today! hmmmhh yours doesnt sound bad, maybe I will add some cashew nuts to my stir fry later :) Gonna also make a sweet and spicy chili sauce to go with it! 

Hmmmhh I would use parsley instead of coriander and then have it with pasta in a creamy sauce,, maybe mushrooms :) Let us know what you made in the end... I'm just having a yoghurt now,,, can't believe I lost my appetite! 

E&Ls mummy that is one huge bump...I was huge too but don't want to post pics on here that I also got on my facebook, if you'd like to see send me a PM and I will invite you on Facebook :)


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> hmmmhh yours doesnt sound bad, maybe I will add some cashew nuts to my stir fry later :) Gonna also make a sweet and spicy chili sauce to go with it!
> 
> Hmmmhh I would use parsley instead of coriander and then have it with pasta in a creamy sauce,, maybe mushrooms :) Let us know what you made in the end...

I miss creamy sauces, OH hates anything creamy or milky .. might make a white sauce and pasta for lunch ... or risk the ice and go to the shop :happydance:

Sadly can't eat mushrooms, they always make me throw up.:sick:

Not sure what time OH is due home tonight, but can coat the chicken ahead of time. The only got to decide on some carb and vag accompaniment.

Right I'm starving now better go make lunch for Joshy and me. :thumbup:


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> I don't know if I got enough noodles and chicken for all of you and too poorly to go out shopping today! hmmmhh yours doesnt sound bad, maybe I will add some cashew nuts to my stir fry later :) Gonna also make a sweet and spicy chili sauce to go with it!
> 
> Hmmmhh I would use parsley instead of coriander and then have it with pasta in a creamy sauce,, maybe mushrooms :) Let us know what you made in the end... I'm just having a yoghurt now,,, can't believe I lost my appetite!
> 
> *E&Ls mummy that is one huge bump...I was huge too but don't want to post pics on here that I also got on my facebook, if you'd like to see send me a PM and I will invite you on Facebook *

yeh thats why i have a photobucket account for things like that. you will have to send me your details hun as you wont find me on there. i have full security on. so i have to ask for friends.

Ria...she was a whopping 9lb 15oz born by elective section and they still had to use forceps on her to get her out!!!!! but there was an awful lot of fluid too


----------



## -Linn-

I will send you my email address I got full security on as well, will change it for you now and then change it back straight after! Hope you are still on right now :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

ooooooo i feel part of the gang now!!!! lol
requests on their way to you both Linn and Emma. xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Ah I just suggested you invite Emma as well :) Facebook is doing my head in, I had it set so that only friends can invite me.. so basically noone who is not friend can.. and now it's only letting me change it back to friends of friends!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

ooppss! just replied to you hun xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L did you see my picture of me full term 40+
Your bumb was great xxxx


----------



## TashTash

Afternoon Girls,

Well i have been sent home from work due to the very bad weather and weather warnings. We have closed all 12 of our nurseries in the garrison as the weather is so bad. We have about 50cm of snow settled on the ground and have been told to expect another 82cm over the weekend! The roads are lethal though which is the main reason for all the closure. Apparently the Stadt (which is like the council) have ran out of grit and are now only doing the motorway! 

Now all i can think about is chicken stirfry as well!! lol Sadly though bubs doesnt seem to like me eating vegetables and it usually results in vomitting but am really considering giving it a good go! 

x x x


----------



## -Linn-

oh TashTash hope you can keep it down if you're having one :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

emma nope i havent yet but will have a look.....have a look at the ones of DD2 just born...i dont think she looks a chuncky as you would expect from my bump. DD1 was a porker in comparrison. lol


----------



## lili24

Linn you are soooo funny it really made me laugh that you had a dream about ordering from a chinese takeaway! :haha: :haha:

That is one HUGE bump E&L.. Love it! Wondering how you would ever sleep with a bump so big??!! LOL. I must take a new bump pic x


----------



## lili24

E&L how did you get that pregnancy ticker onto your facebook profile? I just requested you.. well I think it is you :lol:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili you just search for Lilypie on Facebook and go from there need to do the mini ticker and then add it to facebook in the end.. I got one too! I did really dream that.. I thought what the hell is wrong with me :rofl: 

Oh and you can't sleep with a huge bump.. it was painfull.. hips and knees hurting I always woke up on my back every night although I tried not to sleep on it.. no to mention the hourly toilet trips!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i didnt sleep...she was sooo active. drove me nuts towards the end and she came a week early. lol will go have a look lilli. i thought people couldnt find me......mmmmm will have to check that out.


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy when they did the last update it kind of reset lots of the security settings :(


----------



## E&L's mummy

update from drazic

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/251132-back-epu.html#post4017250

yeh i cant seem to set it to only friends either....its on friends of friends and thart i defo dont want after all the hassle ive had the last year


----------



## -Linn-

I just read it too E&Ls mummy fab news! 

Haha as you can see I'm busy tidying my house, really gotta be off now for a little while!


----------



## lili24

I think it let me cos we are both friends with Linn and Emma and CJ! I found the ticker and added to my profile but it isn't showing grrr!


----------



## E&L's mummy

hit refresh hun. xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

not come thro yet lilli. will go and send one to you xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I ried to get one too Lili and mine isn't showing either!!

E&L this is me 40+ weeks with dd1


Am trying to push it out as well!! PATHETIC hey?


----------



## -Linn-

Lili mine disappeared one day, had one for DD on there, maybe try again.. I did and then it worked, did you add it to profile or boxes tab? It comes up with thing where you have to confirm you want to keep it on your profile! 

I can't get anything done here just made DD a jam sandwich for lunch.. how healthy! She ate it all though and didn't complain. I keep getting a temperature so rang to make another doctors appointment and they are telling me I have to ring back in the morning at 8 am :'( normally I can book appointments for the next day! I bet they are annoyed by my frequent visits!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I can see the ticker!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

It says my ticker has been added to FB, but can not see it anywhere!!!


----------



## hayley_willis

Hi Ladies,

Is anyone else due 9th June ? I have no bump buddies :( Xx


----------



## -Linn-

hey hun your buddies dont neet to be due the same day! mine arent due the day I am anyway :)


----------



## -Linn-

Emma cant see yours but Lilis is there! Try again hun :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

hayley_willis My bump buddies are not due on the same day as me hun!! Look at the first page of this thread and you will see those who are due the same day as you xxx Will add you now xxxx

Ooooooh you are already on list


----------



## hayley_willis

Oh sorry :( I am new to all this! Xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mine is now in my box, but how do i get it to my profile page???


----------



## -Linn-

it would have asked you in the beginning if you wanted to add it to profile or boxes! Delete it from boxes then go to lilypie then my lilypie the ticker should be there and then do it again with adding to facebook and when it asks tell it to add it to profile not boxes! 

gonna put DD down now! And then it's only a few more hrs til the day is over.. am I horrible for thinking that?


----------



## lili24

Mine went into 'Boxes' and then I clicked the little edit button and it said move to profile or something! It works for me now xx


----------



## -Linn-

OK Lili less complicated than what I suggested! I just put DD down now waiting for my goodfellas baguette to cook, I can't face eating anyting today.. just had to throw up as well :(


----------



## NYCBride

Hi All

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing....

I feel like im counting down the days till my m/w appt, not until the 18th, and i'll be nigh on 20 weeks and this is our first appt.....

Never move house whe pregnant is all I can say.... xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Emma ive had a play and i cant see why yours isnt working. ive even maganed to add one each for my DDs. you disappeared so couldnt reply on there. xxx

Linn...it will be those pesky antibiotics hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## TashTash

Can I join you girlies on FB aswell?? 

x x x


----------



## -Linn-

yeah TashTash but can I invite you please? can u send me your email addy?


----------



## lili24

I can see yours now Em.

Tash I'll get you off Linns page once she has added you :flower:

xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

well seeing as i have Linn, Lilli, Emma and CJ as my FB friends.......................can i add you to my buddy list too pweeeeessseeee??


----------



## -Linn-

course you can! thought we were already :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

but i need you in my siggie!!!!! lol


----------



## -Linn-

thats ok I will add you :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

yep of course you can E &L


----------



## Ria_Rose

NYCBride said:


> Never move house whe pregnant is all I can say.... xx

LOL, where were you when I was pregnant with my son with this advice? We moved house when I was 32 weeks, and OH has been househunting again suggesting we could move again this pregnancy :dohh:


----------



## littlepne

It's looking like we'll have to move before baby is born. Don't think we'll be able to afford where we're living now, rent is ok but council tax is huge.

I was thinking best time to move would be once I can claim MA as I won't be able to get SMP if I have to leave my job to move. Maybe not!!

Although I've always managed to get out of doing the main bulk of moving house before (working weekends is great sometimes!) so it won't be much different lol


----------



## Ria_Rose

littlepne - we moved the day I started Maternity leave (which I went on early at 32 weeks). It wasn't that bad as I had nesting urges anyway, but was annoying being told I couldn't lift anything.

OK, I need help, i've been on eBay looking at newborn clothes, lol. I am resisting buying any clothes till we know :pink: or :blue: but have just saved 2 items on my watch list for next week: one pink and one blue :blush: ready to bid on one once we find out :happydance:


----------



## nightkd

Has anyone else SEEN baby kick yet? I think I have.....

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Not seen it but hubby felt it last night with his hand on my tummy for the first time! I would be suprised to actually see it at 16 weeks, but you never know x


----------



## lili24

Ria you're so sweet! :flower: Looking forward to you finding out!

Nightkd I seen my belly moving this week in the bath (19 weeks) :) Baby was quite low down and going crazy! I am really really slim, my bump is all baby... I don't know if that makes a difference!!

Spaghetti bolognese for tea yummy x


----------



## Zoodle

Hi everyone,

I'm new to baby and bump and just thought i'd introduce myself!

I'm 15 weeks and 2 days, married to my lovely husband since May last year and this is my first baby! Its all a bit scary at the moment and I'm hoping that I can make some friends on this forum who are going through the same feelings!

xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

When you due Zoodle?


----------



## Zoodle

I'm due on 29th June!


----------



## -Linn-

Not seen it... can feel it with my hand on my belly. With my DD couldn't see it until much later but this time everything seems to be happening a lot faster. 

Just wait until 3rd tri and you will think you got an alien in there ready to break out :) 

I just cleaned my kitchen and I really feel bad.. wish OH would take time off when I'm ill to help with DD :( 

Just having a cold drink and then I'm going to make dinner... hmmmh Lili I love Spag Bol! Think I will make a Lasagne tomorrow otherwise OH will complain that it's spag bol again!


----------



## 32909love

Hello Everyone! I am having a June baby too...due the 14th with my first baby!! Very excited but nervous.....we go for an ultrasound in 6 days to hopefully find out the gender!!! I wanted a girl and my fiance wanted a boy but at this point both of us just want to know and will be just as happy with either one! What an exciting thing it is becoming a mommy for the first time...very overwhelming though!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

hayley_willis said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Is anyone else due 9th June ? I have no bump buddies :( Xx

You don't have to match up dates! My real date I suspect is the 9th, although my OB wrote the 7th on my chart, would be happy to add you to my bump buddies list!!!
CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

TashTash said:


> Can I join you girlies on FB aswell??
> 
> x x x

PM me for my full name, would be happy to have you on my FB! Just be forwarned no one other than the BnB ladies know the sex of our baby though


----------



## emmadrumm77

Have added you Zoodle and 32909love xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

evening ladies. 
just thought i would share :hissy:
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/251227-am-actually-gonna-commit-husbandcide.html


----------



## -Linn-

yeah and I'm gonna sell my DD :hissy: I just made dinner and in the meantime she painted my dining table and kitchen door so obviously she had her paint removed which she knows thats whats going to happen and now she won't stop screaming... I'm going to be deaf in a minute! aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh.. will go and run a bath soon and she's not allowed to join me unless she stops screaming!


----------



## nightkd

I can't tell what it is... I can feel the baby moving SO much, and my mum asked if I could feel it...so last night I sat there and stared at my belly to see if I could see movements, felt a movement and pretty low down my belly seemed to move out, literally like a finger poking outwards a bit....

I saw it again in the bath... But I can see my pulse really clearly in that area now and I was kinda wondering if it could be...I don't even know what! What the heck could my blood be doing to make my tummy protrude like that? Unless it's made of flubber?! :shock: :shrug:

Very weird, I'll try and get a video...it's a very precise point to be my pulse, like it sticks out very clearly in one place...

xx

P.S I'm very skinny too, I was classed as underweight before I got pregnant (only just though and I'm still a healthy weight for me)...don't have much of a bump, but when I breathe in as far as I can I can see a little lump which is pretty hard compared to the rest of my 'bump' - could this be Bean?


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> yeah and I'm gonna sell my DD :hissy: I just made dinner and in the meantime she painted my dining table and kitchen door so obviously she had her paint removed which she knows thats whats going to happen and now she won't stop screaming... I'm going to be deaf in a minute! aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh.. will go and run a bath soon and she's not allowed to join me unless she stops screaming!

oh dear!! i must admitt i will be calmer when both mine are in bed. i think christmas visiting has finally caught up with me as i havent been to bed at normal time since then. i need an early night. is im still here after 9pm please kick my butt off or dont talk to me or something. i need an early night. lol


----------



## -Linn-

yeah thats your bean :) when i lie on my back i can feel/see that hard lump.. usually it's quite low down but recently it's been higher up in the mornings... i can always see my pulse too! soon you won't be wondering anymore if you can see your baby moving you will know! 

awwww my DD just came and said sorry mummy can i have a hug and kiss please :)


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> yeah and I'm gonna sell my DD :hissy: I just made dinner and in the meantime she painted my dining table and kitchen door so obviously she had her paint removed which she knows thats whats going to happen and now she won't stop screaming... I'm going to be deaf in a minute! aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh.. will go and run a bath soon and she's not allowed to join me unless she stops screaming!
> 
> oh dear!! i must admitt i will be calmer when both mine are in bed. i think christmas visiting has finally caught up with me as i havent been to bed at normal time since then. i need an early night. is im still here after 9pm please kick my butt off or dont talk to me or something. i need an early night. lolClick to expand...

ok I will do although I will be watching NCIS at 9 so won't be on that much until later.. I always need an early night but I never get one! :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

-Linn- said:


> yeah thats your bean :) when i lie on my back i can feel/see that hard lump.. usually it's quite low down but recently it's been higher up in the mornings... i can always see my pulse too! soon you won't be wondering anymore if you can see your baby moving you will know!
> 
> awwww my DD just came and said sorry mummy can i have a hug and kiss please :)

Awesome, thanks :)

I kinda.....poked it.....:blush: I wondered if it was Bean because it moved.... :rofl:

I told DH and he said "OMG, you poked Bean in the head!!!"... It was only very gently... :lol:

xx


----------



## -Linn-

dont worry about it, I will poke it too but then the lump usually just disappears lol


----------



## E&L's mummy

i still havent felt mine move :cry: can see my pulse as my whole tummy wobbles lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

Bliss girls been in bed for half hr now!!! Time to chill xxxx Wish i could crack open a bottle of wine though xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

ah you will feel it soon hun, do you have an anterior placenta? I think mine is posterior! 
I didn't properly feel my DD until 21 weeks!


----------



## -Linn-

Thank god I don't miss drinking at all... I did enjoy my dinner took some paracetamol and actually not feeling too bad at all, off for a bath soon and then DD is off to bed and I can get my chocolates out!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

nightkd, same as me! I'm also petite and thin, and can see/feel "Petit Pois" since week 15-16!!! They say petite women tend to feel babies sooner, even if it's their first! :happydance:


----------



## nightkd

Junebug_CJ said:


> nightkd, same as me! I'm also petite and thin, and can see/feel "Petit Pois" since week 15-16!!! They say petite women tend to feel babies sooner, even if it's their first! :happydance:

Awesome!! Haha, I love 'Petit Pois' :haha: I'm just hoping Bean will be able to give DH's hand a good kicking when we get home :thumbup: he'll be chuffed!

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DH felt Petit Pois on 17weeks + 1day  It was awesome! He just placed his hand on my belly and got a right kick in response!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> ah you will feel it soon hun, do you have an anterior placenta? I think mine is posterior!
> I didn't properly feel my DD until 21 weeks!

no idea hun. cos i had an emergancy scan at 9 weeks, they were more worried about the treat of MC than anything else. and ive scoured my notes, nothing in there. from what i remember at the 6 week quick scan to check if ectopic he said placenta is right up the top i think. must remeber to ask when i go for 20 week scan.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

The placenta doesn't develop until after the 10th week, so they wouldn't have been able to tell you


----------



## E&L's mummy

Junebug_CJ said:


> The placenta doesn't develop until after the 10th week, so they wouldn't have been able to tell you

thank you hun. perhaps he said the pregnancy then. i was so stressed thinking i was losing bean i dont remeber much about it. hubby had to turn my head to look at the screen at 9 week one. i couldnt face seeing butterbean gone.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Junebug_CJ said:


> The placenta doesn't develop until after the 10th week, so they wouldn't have been able to tell you

WOW, I didn't know that. I had a scan at 9wks3days (see AV) and I was sure that was the placenta ... although that said I they set me back a week despite the fact I was sure I was further on than those measurements suggested.:shrug: Mind you arms and legs weren't fully developed either so maybe they got it right.


----------



## -Linn-

at 9 weeks there should only be a yolk sac.. the placenta only takes over at around 12 weeks :) thats why they prefer not to do the dating scans after that! Thats what I was told by my midwife anyway..


----------



## Junebug_CJ

That's why you can't do a CVS until late in week 10: if there is no placenta, there is nothing to biopsy! The pregancy hormones come from the corpus luteum in the ovaries and the corpus is what maintains a pregnancy until the placenta is formed and takes over at week 10-11. That thick layer you see on the first trimester scans is the endometrium.


----------



## -Linn-

CJ not long until your scan now :) I can't wait for mine... 11 days to go! :hugs: hope to talk soon, missed you! x


----------



## nightkd

Junebug_CJ said:


> DH felt Petit Pois on 17weeks + 1day  It was awesome! He just placed his hand on my belly and got a right kick in response!!!

Aww!! I tried to see if I could feel kicks and as soon as I put my hand on my belly, Bean moved away and went to sleep :rofl:

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> CJ not long until your scan now :) I can't wait for mine... 11 days to go! :hugs: hope to talk soon, missed you! x

Argh, less than 5 days!!!! Getting really excited  and nervous :cry:


----------



## Delilah

wow you guys were busy yesterday just catching up!

CJ dont be nervous your little girl will be doing marvellous in there! 

Welcome Zoodle and 32909Love (I'm 14 June too so is Littleh)

Are you feeling better Linn? 

E&L's mummy great piccy, I didnt realise it was so hard to sleep with a big bump but it makes sense!

Ria I copied your list from that thread - I actually have a word document with all my friends and the recommendations from here that I have been compiling for a few weeks now.

My journey yesterday was horrible I didnt get home until after 10pm so thank you all for your thoughts - I got home ate and fell asleep on the settee.... this morning I have a meeting only 14 miles away at 10am then back in the office for the rest of the day.

Hope you all have a good day.

Mxx


----------



## Delilah

I will try to find Lili, E&L's mummy and TashTash from Linn's facebook - I already have Emma & CJ 

I'm not announcing pg on fb until after 20 week scan though! Only because when we mc in Feb I had to untell people and it was awful, I know I'm being paranoid for no reason!!!!

Mxx


----------



## Delilah

OK I found Lili, E&L's mummy and Sylvie - cant find TashTash!

I have sent you friend requests!

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ there is no need to be nervous!!! 

Delilah glad to hear you got home all right! You didn't find TashTash cause she didn't send me her details so I can invite her.. did she sent them anyone else? Don't know if she has been back online actually! 

Thank you I am feeling better today after I actually felt much worse last night it seems to finally be getting better, didn't wake up with a temp which makes such a difference :) So no paracetamol for me today... think they have been keeping me awake!


----------



## -Linn-

Happy Birthday Sylvie hope you're getting spoiled today! :cake:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning Ladies xx 
I sent TashTash my details, but not heard from her. She probably off line so will wait xx

Happy bday sylvie xxxxxx

Been out in the snow with the girls, but had to come in as the snow blizzard hit, and we couldn't see eachother!!! Was very funny though.

Sun is now coming out so we may go and play again before lunch.


----------



## -Linn-

Emma did they close the schools? How annoying! Not for them I guess but it's only snow :) If they closed the schools everytime there was snow in Canada for example the kids would never go to school!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

morning. well i totally lost the plot last night and as a result feel totally drained. DD1 back to school today and it took me 45 mins to do the 20 min walk. snow was sooo thick the pushchair was really hard work.

Deliah i added you hun. 
Sylivie happy birthday. xx
CJ, dont worry hun all will be fine. 
have i missed anyone?? lol

will catch up with you later. xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yes Linn, the schools were closed Yesterday till Monday!! I love it..............we have been playing, such fun xxxx


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone! :wave:

Gosh you've all been chatty! I wasn't on BnB over the holidays and it's taken me this week to catch up :haha:

How are we all feeling now? It's funny how in just a couple of weeks we seem to have made it through the worst of the symptoms! well the early ones anyway!! :dohh:

I think i'm gonna have a huge bump! I'm already about the size Emma was in that 40 week pic - eeek! I don't think i could cope with as big a bump as E&L had, lovely as it looks! How are the rest of you coming on?

I'm getting quite excited about my 20 week scan now (it's on Monday), especially since i got my blood tests back and am low risk, so a bit less apprehensive!

Have a great day all!

:hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

i cant get warm. i got really cold on the way to school even tho i was wrapped up and i just cant get warm now. im sat on the sofa wrapped up in a fleece blanket and the heating on full whack.


----------



## -Linn-

Moongirl I'm going to have a huge bump as well :) It's already huge! I love it :) 

E&Ls mummy have some hot chocolate or something!


----------



## lili24

Hello! 

I can't wait to finish work and chill out, I'm so not in the mood today. I want the snow to go now so I can get on with life, I'm scared to go out in it and I hate driving in it. 

I'm going to go pram shopping this weekend... I seen a few online I want to look at, so will check them out and pick one. Then my dad will go and buy it next Monday if all is ok at my scan :cloud9: xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Ah lovely what pram are you going to get Lili?


----------



## Ria_Rose

Moongirl - I have my scan on Monday too! Good luck!!

Lili which buggy are you looking at?


----------



## lili24

The ones I like the look of online are M&P Sola..and Mothercare Xcursion.. (I like those 2 because they are new out) but I also wanna look at the Quinny and Maxi Cosi Mura.

It will probably all change when I see them in the flesh!! :haha: xx


----------



## Zoodle

I'm thinking of looking at reviews on Which? as they have tested loads of prams (and everything else baby!)... at the moment you can get a month trial for £1 and then cancel again!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Zoodle that is a great idea...........Which is great for sourcing the best.

Moongirl, i never really had a good bump with either of my dd, so i really want a huge bump this time especially as this will be our last pregnancy! God that sounds so sad xxx

Ria.............scan Monday hey?? Wow how exciting!


----------



## -Linn-

Ah Lili let me know which one you will be getting, I'm glad I already got a pram and a pushchair so no need to worry about that, although it is fun too! 

I just can't wait for my scan!


----------



## emmadrumm77

9 days girlies!!...................Not long to wait now xx


----------



## -Linn-

Unfortunetely 10 days those tickers only count until midnight :wacko: but not too long at all :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh yeah.................Silly me!!!


----------



## -Linn-

not silly of you but the tickers are a bit :wacko:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah you are 2 days before me xxx
Can't wait to hear what you are having!! xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

You will be one of the first people to know it.. I will text you asap after the scan! Last time I texted you from inside my handbag while I was waiting for my other appointments but I guess this time I will just leave after the scan as I already got my next few appointments now!


----------



## fi_broon

Hi Ladies,

I really need to post more often...I'm a terrible lurker. Anyway, got my IPS results yesterday, 1/5400 for downs and 1/10000 for spina bifida. To say I'm delighted is an understatement. My original age related risk was 1/300. I have my scan on the 18th and I see the specialist straight after so *fingers crossed* that goes well and that I get to see what flavour we are having :D

Welcome to all the newcomers. And some very impressive bumps. I definitely have a bump, looks much better clothed though as it hides the podge lol.

Fi


----------



## Delilah

Happy Birthday Sylvie xx

Moongirl and Ria - wow Monday - good luck - you will both be fine - so cant wait for mine its on 26th Jan seems forever away still!

I think we are going to get one of the all terrain prams as we walk alot - Paul is looking into those and my brother and SIL are buying us that as their gift.


----------



## nightkd

Congrats on the results fi_broon :)

Ladies...should I be worried that I didn't have nuchal translucency tests? I wasn't even offered them...

xx


----------



## Delilah

Nightkd I wasnt either - our PCT doesnt do them.

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

Dont worry about having the test done.. it is unfortunetely no garantuee for a healthy baby! I'm sure everything is fine, lots of things can be picked up at the scans! xxx


----------



## Moongirl

Ria_Rose said:


> Moongirl - I have my scan on Monday too! Good luck!!

Ohhh exciting!! what time is yours at? I'm at 10am, though i'm told the hospital is verrrrryyy sllllooooww!!! Good luck, and look forward to seeing the pics :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Moongirl

nightkd said:


> Ladies...should I be worried that I didn't have nuchal translucency tests? I wasn't even offered them...

I asked about this too, and they said that although they don't routinely do it, the sonographer would look at the gap during the 12 week scan and if they thought it was anything to worry about would investigate further. So I'm sure everything is fine with you! 

:hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooooh Moongirl, nice to see another team yellow on here xxx How exciting for your scan!! Will go quickly with the weekend now here xxx


----------



## Moongirl

emmadrumm77 said:


> Ooooooh Moongirl, nice to see another team yellow on here xxx How exciting for your scan!! Will go quickly with the weekend now here xxx

Yeah it will go quickly! Will need to savour it though because we probably (well hopefully if everything is well!!) won't see bubs again until s/he is born. What a scary thought :wacko:

Are you gonna find out emma, or stay on team yellow? I can see now see how much easier life would be to know (enough decisions about buying stuff without having to fret over boy/girl colours!!) but i really want that 'it's a.....' moment at birth, at least once!!

:hugs:


----------



## nightkd

Thanks, I was just a bit more concerned because the place we went to get the 13 week scan wasn't trained to do anything medical, they made sure we knew that it was literally just to see the baby, they could take a guess on the sex, but they couldn't do anything else...so if there WAS anything wrong at that point, they might not have picked up on it. :shrug:

Apparently the risks of something being wrong are reduced because I'm young...I still would have appreciated the reassurance, but hey ho!

xx


----------



## -Linn-

There is always a risk but it's lower if you are young! Are you getting a detailed scan at 20 weeks? 

OMG I think my nausea has returned... I'm feeling sooo sick! Thank god dinner is prepared will be having mash, sausages, yorkshire puddings, brocolli, cauliflower and sprouts with onion gravy! Just thought it was finally over :(


----------



## nightkd

We're going for a scan in the UK at about 18 weeks, that's mostly to find out the sex...I think we had to get a 'reassurance' scan which takes measurements etc and makes sure everything is developing properly... I don't know if they could give me the results to give to my Ob Gyn in the US, or...what. My Ob Gyn's office don't seem particularly concerned about getting ANY scans done :shrug: 

At 20-something weeks we're going back to the place that couldn't do medical stuff, to get a 3D scan for my birthday prezzie.

That's all that's planned for the moment! Just peeved because my Ob Gyn keeps booking me in on Thursdays and their bloomin' scan tech is only in every other Monday... =/

xx


----------



## -Linn-

oh I hope you can get an anomaly scan done as well... but surely everything is ok! x

hmmmhhhh I just had my tea and now I'm feeling much better and even my DD ate loads today, which really means something :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Moongirl said:


> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooh Moongirl, nice to see another team yellow on here xxx How exciting for your scan!! Will go quickly with the weekend now here xxx
> 
> Yeah it will go quickly! Will need to savour it though because we probably (well hopefully if everything is well!!) won't see bubs again until s/he is born. What a scary thought :wacko:
> 
> Are you gonna find out emma, or stay on team yellow? I can see now see how much easier life would be to know (enough decisions about buying stuff without having to fret over boy/girl colours!!) but i really want that 'it's a.....' moment at birth, at least once!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

No way am i finding out!! I found the whole experience so magical i never found out with the other 2. To be honest they only wear baby grows to begin with anyway, so there is plenty of time to buy coloured things xxx

My 20wk scan will also be the last time i see my baby as well (20th Jan). Doesnt bother me though as the kicks say it all xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn am pleased you feeling better after eating hun!! I felt really sick this afternoon as well...................how odd xxx


----------



## nightkd

-Linn- said:


> oh I hope you can get an anomaly scan done as well... but surely everything is ok! x

Thanks hun, I'll enquire about it at my next appointment on the 21st :thumbup:... I'm sure everything is fine, I'm just annoyed that it wasn't even offered to me as an option.

xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Moongirl said:


> Ria_Rose said:
> 
> 
> Moongirl - I have my scan on Monday too! Good luck!!
> 
> Ohhh exciting!! what time is yours at? I'm at 10am, though i'm told the hospital is verrrrryyy sllllooooww!!! Good luck, and look forward to seeing the pics :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm at 9am! So should *fingers crossed* be first in.

Last time it was over in a blink thou, so I'm going to have to think of lots of stupid questions to ask them this time to make it last longer, lol.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Emma you make a good arguement for team yellow... but I fear I'm a little impatient and our family and friends are desparate to know...lol


----------



## E&L's mummy

everyone has their scans before me!!! ive gotta wait till 1st feb. 
im sure all the scans will be fine and please forgive me for not remebering when everyones is. my memory is shocking this time round. im only remebering my dates by having them written on a big white board in my kitchen. lol. 

im shattered tonight so im gonna sign off in abit and head to bed. nighty bye xxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Sorry you have to wait that long E&Ls mummy, I will have had 2 scans by the time it's your turn... having a 22 week doppler scan on 29th January! Unlike Emma I do mind and want to see my baby as often as possible with DD I even had 2 4d scans done in early 3rd tri and one presentation scan at 41 weeks and it still didn't seem enough! 

Emma I did feel better until I got a really bad craving for coca cola so just had to send OH to Sainsburys.. poor guy only just got home from work and now he's had to go out again! I will miss this when I'm not pregnant anymore :haha:


----------



## emmadrumm77

My hubby is out!! It is a mates bday and he has gone with a load of lads into the city!! God help the city................he he he. :drunk:
Said he may stay at a mates as getting a taxi in this weather could be a problem, so i get a peaceful night with no snoring..................bliss xxxxx

Right my lovely ladies........................i am off to the land of nod :sleep:


----------



## -Linn-

lucky you emma! he has been snoring so much with his cold here... im going insane! but im lucky for getting lots of treats from sainsburys again :)


----------



## sweetniss113

I am feeling so left out today... I am usless with FB (have an account but dont know how to add anyone) and every one seems to be going to bed just as I get time to sign online :( only 4:30 pm here.


----------



## -Linn-

Im still awake but will go and watch NCIS online on my laptop in a min... send me your email addy and I will add you on facebook! x


----------



## nightkd

sweetniss113 said:


> I am feeling so left out today... I am usless with FB (have an account but dont know how to add anyone) and every one seems to be going to bed just as I get time to sign online :( only 4:30 pm here.

I know how that feels... I live in Oklahoma and just as I'm getting up, all my friends go to bed!! :wacko: :dohh:

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

how long are you in the UK for nightkd?


----------



## nightkd

-Linn- said:


> how long are you in the UK for nightkd?

Arrived the 14th of December with DH, DH went home on the 1st of Jan and I'll be flying back on the 18th... :thumbup:

xx


----------



## sweetniss113

this will be my 5th and last baby so with 4 at home I don't get much time to play online. the kids always seem to have the computer. they have one of their own but only 1 and 2 old enough to use it. so one of them ends up using mine every day for Homework or playing games. 


my kids are 17, 13, 4 and 2 the 17 year old will be 18 two weeks after baby is due and he plans to move away for college soon after.


----------



## SylvieB

hey ladies,
can't really follow all you've been writing, hardly go online during the week. too shattered when i come home from work. can't wait till i'm on maternity leave... got 19 more days of work and about 9 weeks of college and 3 weeks leave around easter and then my last day on may 7th... doesn't seem too long breaking it down like this lol
hope you are all doing good. don't get snowed in xxx


----------



## Delilah

Yay its weekend!!!!

Paul has spent the morning clearing snow and is now locked away in his office rehearsing a presentation he has to give. 

I'm off to Tesco soon to pick up some stuff then hope to come back and cook up a storm today so I can have good meals ready for the week when I get home from work and dont have to spend an hour+ cooking.

I am on day 9 of not eating crisps, cakes, choc & biscuits - doing really well and feeling very energetic and motivated too thanks to CJ - we are keeping each other on track with the food and excercise.

Emma I wish that I could wait because I bet it is a magical moment but I dont think I can - I am too impatient! 

Have a good day everyone.

Mxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello everyone, sorry have been MIA again, had a rough week with work! Was supposed to be away this weekend but too tired and too much work to do to accompany hubby to see his parents... So I'm here alone!

Contractor didn't show up at all yesterday :growlmad: He thought we would both be gone all weekend so there would be no one keeping tabs on him, surprise!!! He's still not done our room, getting quite discouraged at how slowly this is progressing...

Been eating better and have a set exercise plan (thanks to Delilah!) so feeling a bit better about myself now 

Going to see Leap Year with my friend: she has a 4 month old and her hubby is watching baby so that we can have brunch and a movie. I think I'll go shopping too, need some retail therapy... 

3 more sleeps until we see Zoé on ultrasound again!!! Excited and glad DH can be there this time as well.

Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:
CJ


----------



## Kelli X

9th June for me :D carnt wait


----------



## E&L's mummy

still no movement from here.......grrrrr im gonna put up such a huge thread when i finally feel this little one.....i know he/she is there as i heard HB on tues but sometimes i do feel its all in my head. and i seem to have had another surge of hormones over the last few days. really found it hard to keep my emotions in check. had huge fight with OH last night.


----------



## -Linn-

CJ sorry to hear your contractor is being slow... here in the UK thats quite normal! They never finish on time, at least you still got plenty of time left :) 

E&Ls mummy you probably have an anterior placenta I was told it's normal not to feel anything til after 20 weeks and that 18 weeks or before is early! 
I got a posterior placenta this time and today I felt my baby more before :)

I'm getting really impatient waiting for my scan now... only 9 days to go though! 

How are you all been quiet today! xxx


----------



## nightkd

E&L's mummy said:


> still no movement from here.......grrrrr im gonna put up such a huge thread when i finally feel this little one.....i know he/she is there as i heard HB on tues but sometimes i do feel its all in my head. and i seem to have had another surge of hormones over the last few days. really found it hard to keep my emotions in check. had huge fight with OH last night.

Aww :hugs:

xx


----------



## nightkd

I have a scan next Saturday!! :happydance: So excited.

Can definitely see Bean moving; my mum saw it this morning...very bizarre!!! I'm going to try and get a video later on for DH, so I'll try and post it...He/she is sooo active!! :wacko::cloud9: Hopefully we'll find out if Bean is a he or a she at the scan next sat!! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## debgreasby

It's all so exciting!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

ello deb! is it monday yet????? pmsl


----------



## Delilah

Evening all, E&Ls mummy hope you sorted things out with him indoors - I am the same with wanting to feel my baby move, so I'll be shouting alongside you when I do!

I have cooked all day! I made sheperds pie, lasagne, chicken kievs, 8 bean chilli, tomato soup, lentil & chilli soup, vegetable risotto and leek & gruyere tart!! 9 hours cooking means that I dont have to do this every day when i get home from work :0)))) - it wasnt that bad though I had the radio on and spent some time speaking to my SIL in USA.

CJ - how annoying about your contractor Linn is right that is common in UK - they drive you insane. I'm waiting for a glazier to come and sort a glass panel out in my porch and I am yet to see him following his promise to be here before Chirstmas!

My scan is 17 days still.... I'm sure it will soon come round as xmas day was 15 days ago already!

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmhh you are making me hungry Delilah :) 

I can only manage 2 or 3 things in one day then I run out of patience, so well done! 

My scan is one week tomorrow morning :happydance:


----------



## Delilah

Yeah me too usually but Paul was locked away in his office so I figured spending the time doing it yesterday meant that I would free up hours during the week! Plus I chatted for a while on webcam to my SIL in USA and had the radio going so time passed quickly really!

He got me a glider nursing chair - I love it - it arrived yesterday and was a real surprise it is wood and cream suede it is so comfortable.

And my big news today is that I found baby's heartbeat on my doppler!!!!! Yay!!! I used baby oil on my tummy and it was much better so I like my doppler again now! 18 weeks tomorrow for me too!

Been walking this morning on Saddleworth moors - bloody freezing - 3.5 hours I was out brrrrr, complete madness, but I'm warming up now!

Mxxx


----------



## Delilah

Whoo hoo I'm in the middle box today on my ticker!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Delilah! 2 more sleeps until my ultrasound, and tomorrow I'll be done 19 weeks, starting week 20! I think this puts me at more than half done, since I'm likely to have an elective C/S at the end of May


----------



## E&L's mummy

Delilah said:


> Yeah me too usually but Paul was locked away in his office so I figured spending the time doing it yesterday meant that I would free up hours during the week! Plus I chatted for a while on webcam to my SIL in USA and had the radio going so time passed quickly really!
> 
> He got me a glider nursing chair - I love it - it arrived yesterday and was a real surprise it is wood and cream suede it is so comfortable.
> 
> And my big news today is that I found baby's heartbeat on my doppler!!!!! Yay!!! I used baby oil on my tummy and it was much better so I like my doppler again now! 18 weeks tomorrow for me too!
> 
> *Been walking this morning on Saddleworth moors *- bloody freezing - 3.5 hours I was out brrrrr, complete madness, but I'm warming up now!
> 
> Mxxx

are you fricking insane?!?!?!? LOL saddleworth is awful at the best of times. only way you would get on there is in my car on the M62!! glad you are home safe and sound hun. 

nothing to report from here. had a bad headache for couple of days now and im getting really fed up of it. sorted out DD2 stuff and bagged up bits for butterbean to use later. having steak and chips and onions and veggies for dinner.......mmmmmmmmmmmm meat!!!!!!!
trousers getting tight and sore now. i might well take a piccie and see if you can see a bump at all cos it feels like its there.


----------



## Delilah

CJ almost there!!!! Wow more than halfway - that's fab - I might be almost half way too depending if my cervix works when they take the stitch out at 37 weeks, if not they say I'll go into labour.

E&L's mummy - yes insane hun!!!! Didnt realise how bad it would be up there although we walk up there quite a lot so it could have been worse!

Your meal sounds delicious I just posted on FB its making me hungry already!

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmhh I'd like a steak but only grilled and rare so won't be having any for a while! 

Having lasagne and chips and salad for dinner :)


----------



## Delilah

Hi Linn how are you today? I'm having chicken kievs and baked potato with peas for dinner tonight.

Has anyone had any thoughts on whether you will do stem cell storage for your babies? I need to do some reading up on this - Paul is keen to do it.

Mx


----------



## E&L's mummy

must admitt its nothing ive thought about or ever been offered. would be interested to know what you find out hun xxxx


----------



## Delilah

I just posted it on the second tri thread too so hopefully will get some useful replies https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/253070-stem-cell-storage.html x


----------



## sweetniss113

the stem cell storage is a good thing to do, sadly my hospital don't do it. I would have to go too far away to have my baby to do it.


----------



## sweetniss113

Warm and happy thoughts this was taken last month and now we are freezing I love our weather 27F outside right now lol
 



Attached Files:







P5290042.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Delilah

Sweetniss, some of my husband's family are in Florida and they have been complaining about the uncharacteristic cold weather for this time of year.

Re stem cells I think the way it works here from what I can gather is you choose which company you want to go with and they send you a collection kit for use at the birth. At the birth the medical staff collect the necessary bits and put them into the bag. The stem cell storage company then comes to collect within 12 hours. I've requested some info packs to be sent in the mail for us to review.

Mx


----------



## lili24

Hey!!

I've never thought about it Delilah but I will have a look at your thread now! 

We went pram shopping today - stress!!! I didn't like any of the ones I liked the look of online! It's so difficult :( I suppose I'll know it's the one when I see it. The only thing I decided on is the maxi cosi pebble car seat - definitely want that and gonna pre-order it with the base. 

So we bought some clothes and the Moses basket stand from M&P and that was it. I need to chill now with the clothes because I actually have at least 28 newborn size babygrows and vests. I have just been picking them up from next over the weeks and did not realise how many I'd collected. Haha!


----------



## MrsMouse

i had to go shopping today to get some new bra's!! mothercare are useless - they had every size either side of the one i wanted so after 2 hours faffing about i've ended up ordering them online from marks and sparks!!

ooh - can i ask - where can I get a really nice mid length dress for a wedding and a wedding reception - got 2 to go to within 6 weeks of my EDD!! Help!

Any ideas.....

As for what lili24 said - i know what you mean about pushchairs - I can't help but think they're all pretty crap compared to what you used to get - my sister was born when i was 17 (nearly 12 years ago now!) and the prams then were so much more versatile - could have them either front or rear facing, now you only have one option on most of them!!

what fun but stressful fun all this stuff is!!


----------



## nightkd

MrsMouse said:


> i had to go shopping today to get some new bra's!! mothercare are useless - they had every size either side of the one i wanted so after 2 hours faffing about i've ended up ordering them online from marks and sparks!!

That was the same as our branch of Mothercare, it sucked!! I got M&S ones, but off of ebay :)

xxx


----------



## Rhiannon-x

Hi Everyone im new!

Im Expecting 17th June 2010!!

Havent got my 20 week scan until im 23 weeks.. but im positive everythings fine.. baby doesnt stop such a fidget!

Hope everyones ok!


Rhiannon

xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Rhiannon-x said:


> Hi Everyone im new!
> 
> Im Expecting 17th June 2010!!
> 
> Havent got my 20 week scan until im 23 weeks.. but im positive everythings fine.. baby doesnt stop such a fidget!
> 
> Hope everyones ok!
> 
> 
> Rhiannon
> 
> xxx

welcome. thats my EDD too but im booked in for 10th june. havent felt my LO so much as flutter yet.


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah Im much better thanks :) 

Lili what colour did you order the car seat in? I will probably be getting one too, but we talked about it before anyway... what about the pram you wanted from ebay, glad I got mine already then, was the only thing I was happy with and didn't end up getting another one :wacko:


----------



## lili24

I was considering that one from ebay but not any more - I realised you can't decide from pictures only. Really need to try them out and I can't go to Germany to try that one lol. :shrug: 

I didn't order the Pebble yet I am gonna order from Kiddicare I think, but it won't come until March. I don't know which colour Linn....

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41ynGSHjJ8L._SX315_SY375_.jpg

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC16672/KC16672_l.jpg

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## -Linn-

I will get a black one I think! Yeah I understand what you mean, I got a German pram/pushchair but I looked at it in store first! 

my one is similar to this https://www.kinderwagen-direkt.de/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/teutonia_fun_system.jpg, but different design... its navy with thicker wheels! Let me know once you decided on one.. I wanted one with carrycot and good suspension mainly.


----------



## SylvieB

Rhiannon, welcome.
pram: Here there are a lot of them that you can change between rearfacing and back but when we went to the store I didn't really like the look of any of them...
I'll go either for a dark blue, grey or black car seat. Want it to be neutral to last for the next baby (that was planned but suddenly hubby says 2 is enough, he always knew i wanted four, so some discussions ahead...)
17 weeks today, can't wait for my next scan, only 7 days to go lol


----------



## lili24

Congrats on 17 weeks Sylvie!! 

Yeh Linn think black will be best, much more neutral. Do you know anywhere that stocks it now cos I don't want to wait til March for it from kiddicare, they are the cheapest though. Are you getting a base? 

One week today... I just can't wait :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Delilah

Welcome Rhiannon, congrats Sylvie on 17 weeks, I'm 18 today - yay!!!

Lili with the car seat what do you need the base for - I obviously need to do some research on all this stuff we said we wouldnt until after 20 week scan.

We know that we want a pram that will be an all terrain one so we can take baby walking.

Have a great day everyone I'm busy with client meetings most of the day today!

Mxx


----------



## lili24

You don't have to get a base, but that would mean strapping the carseat in each time with the seatbelt, whereas a base stays in your car and the car seat clicks on top. If you have isofix seats in your car you can get a base to fit those, or if not then a standard base should fit all other cars. I want one as it seems much easier, but I am lazy like that! 

I can't believe I will be 20 weeks tomorrow.. Half way!!


----------



## -Linn-

Probably will get a base, my mum will get the car seat for us again :) So I think she will buy it on ebay in Germany and take it here when she comes in June, I will also be getting a second pushchair for travelling home which also comes with a car seat and base and she will bring that back with her for when we come to visit... I am so lazy I can't take stuff like that on the plane every time I fly. We even got 2 of the bigger car seats which DD uses! 

Not sure why they don't seem to sell it yet on ebay UK? Will be out soon though! 
If you want one now I only looked at all the test results in my magazine the other day, the maxi cosi cabrio had really good test results but only together with isofix base! All the seats got better rating for safety together with the isofix base!


----------



## lili24

I was getting the maxi cosi cabrio but I can't now cos I seen the pebble and it's so pretty! I want it now but I will have to wait it's not like I need it til June! I just like to be organised :) 

Anyway I can't get an isofix base because I don't know if my new car will have isofix seats yet. I was going to get non isofix easyfix base, is it the same results for that? Which magazine is it? 

Do you think it matters if I buy a pram and the maxi cosi won't fit on it, because I didn't like any compatible pram! 

I think I'll pm you Linn rather than spamming this thread up any more with my decisions! :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## lili24

Ria might know the sex by now! :cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

yeah or come on facebook chat tonight hun! I think the maxi cosi seats were all tested much better with isofix base, but I will get the magazine out again later! Yeah the pebble is pretty! I would really not care if my car seat went on the pram or not. Thats what you get a carrycot for I guess... no big deal taking baby out of the seat and placing it in the pram!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh how exciting.. Ria! 

I am dying to find out... but at least it's less than a week now, my appointment is at 10am :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning lovely ladies!!!

Lili.............i like the black one, it is neutral and dark!!! Baby poo won't show up..........he he he!!! 
I feel like sleeping today!! God it is hard sometimes having 2 children on the go all the time.........am pleased Megan's school was open today. Give me time to chill a bit xxx

Ria....................how exciting.............can't wait to hear from you xxx


----------



## Delilah

You're not spamming up the thread it is useful stuff for all of us Lili!

I rely on advice from other mums too - so keep it coming!

How exciting for Ria, I have my swine flu jab tomorrow morning :0(


----------



## emmadrumm77

I still haven't had mine, got a letter through just after christmas offering it to me but just been so hectic, so not thought about it xxx


----------



## lili24

Ria is back :cloud9:

I haven't had mine Delilah, dont know if I will get it, but Linn had it ages ago and hasn't had any problems so you should be fine. Xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah thats it I already forgot I ever had it done! Think had it when I was 9 or 10 weeks... can't even remember like Lili said ages ago and before my 12 week scan! 

I just cooked some lunch and now got no motivation to sort out my kitchen and washing that I did all morning! I slept really well last night and today I'm so tired?

Saw Rias thread on 2nd tri... congrats Ria! I bet I'm having a boy then... aaaaaahhh the wait is killing me!


----------



## lili24

I bet this week goes sooooooo slow! I'm gonna try an keep busy to make it go faster! I can't wait to find out what you're having you better text me asap! :)
Getting all my stuff ready to start working now, had a lazy morning! And I'm gonna PM you back Linn ;) xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Do you think they mind if I get my phone out during the scan :rofl: just kidding.. I will text you as soon as I get out of there, like last time! 

I feel so horrible my DD had a tantrum and I shouted at her but she was just tired and she's 2 so why do I need to behave like a 2 year old? My poor baby... she's in bed now! I feel so guilty!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi all, I had a rough weekend. DH was away and our kitchen faucet sprung a leak (contractor was there, sent me out to buy what was needed to fix and did it, thank goodness!), my washing machine decided to give me issues (it's not finishing spin cycles so I have to manually wring everything...), I backed into the contractor's trailor with my brand new car :-( and I had to run around gathering all our nursery furniture as I just found out they're discontinuing the line and I really want the rest of the furniture to match our crib! I also discovered a rip in the brand new bedroom duvet set I had bought, likely the contractor's tools caused it... I went out and bought a new duvet cover since they still had them in store ($145 plus tax, yikes!) 

Because of all this, I didn't get any work done, and I wasn't able to exercise (I ran around so much I may have run the equivalent of a marathon!). To top it all off, I woke up with a cold Sunday AM which is now ravaging me (can't breathe through nose, sore throat, pounding sinus headache)... Just called Motherisk, our help line in Canada for pregnant women, and there are cold meds safe during pregnancy, luckily the ones I already own! I have to work all day, so will take them otherwise I won't survive...

My ultrasound is tomorrow, we're both really excited to see bébé Zoé on screen again!!! Fingers crossed there are no issues, which means I won't get to see her again until she arrives, but if that means she's healthy, I'm fine with that!

Hope everyone is good today!!!
CJ


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooh CJ how exciting for you!! What time is your scan???

Ria..........congrats on the :pink: June babies is more like pink babies xxxx

Linn.........Lili please txt me after your scan's am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you both. I just hope this weeks goes quickly for you xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Of course I will text you hun! Yeah everybody else is already having girls so I gotta have a boy now :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

My U/S is at 8:45 AM (so 1:45 UK time!). DH and I are staying at a hotel downtown again and going out to our favourite Thai restaurant for dinner tonight


----------



## lili24

Ohhhh CJ big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx

Can't wait to see your scan pix!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh gooooooooood i will be awake then CJ xxxx


----------



## nightkd

Good Luck for your scan CJ!!

Mine's at 11:30am UK time, so 5:30am Central Time (where hubby is)... He's already said he wants me to wake him up with a phone call as soon as I know!!! :lol:

xxx


----------



## lili24

Is yours tomorrow too nightkd? xx


----------



## -Linn-

Cant wait to see the pix CJ, enjoy your dinner! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Nightkd............you finding out the sex tomorrow then???? I am so excited for everyone and their scans:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I literally could jump around my room. 

Can not believe that we are all nearlly half way there!!! Just madness :happydance::happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Emma your so excited but won't find out yourself hun! 

I've had the worst headache all day and I'm so tired... I slept for 9 hrs last night didn't have to get up to wee lots and I don't understand how tired I am!!


----------



## nightkd

emmadrumm77 said:


> Nightkd............you finding out the sex tomorrow then???? I am so excited for everyone and their scans:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I literally could jump around my room.
> 
> Can not believe that we are all nearlly half way there!!! Just madness :happydance::happydance:

Not tomorrow (though I wish it was!!!) on Saturday :) I'm soooo excited!! Poor DH won't get a lie in or anything!! :lol:

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> Emma your so excited but won't find out yourself hun!
> 
> I've had the worst headache all day and I'm so tired... I slept for 9 hrs last night didn't have to get up to wee lots and I don't understand how tired I am!!

I know............am so excited for you all as it is your decision and you are all great girls xxx
I have no personal need to know!! I have everything i need and love the whole suprise at the end, to me that is very important, and just as important as it is for some of you to know what you are having. We are all different :happydance::happydance:

Right what to eat tonight.......................Hmmmmmmmmmmmm:shrug:


----------



## -Linn-

I dont know what to eat myself... cant be bothered to cook, my headache is killing me. Might just make a quiche with some chips! 

I gotta go to asda tonight :( I can't be bothered to do my hair or makeup or get dressed!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have some sauseages that i can defrost i suppose. 
I keep getting headaches as well. They are soooooooooo annoying!


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all

Sorry not posted for ages, been lurking around you all though! Hope everyone's ok.

Hopsital just changed my 20 week scan date to next wed!!! They are using the dates of my 12 week scan which will make me 19+6 next wed even though I know from IVF dates that I will only be 19. I don't mind though, the sooner I see babyg again the better!! Hopefull he/she might be more obliging than at 16wks and show his/her bits!!

Kath xx

PS loving all the food talk on here - makes me hungry!!


----------



## -Linn-

I think it's from my cold... I'm also so tired today! Can't be bothered to do anything today, my poor DD!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I know, it is horrid when you feel bad, because it makes you feel guilty with the other ones. I have had them all the way through, so must be a hormonal thing.
Hello MrsG............what fun that they brought your scan forwards!! I hope he/she behaves for you xx


----------



## nightkd

I'm having a salmon fillet with some really nommy new potatoes (think they're Sainsbury's Taste the Difference Vivaldi taters - SO yummy!!) and whatever else I can find in the fridge!! :lol:

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmhhh I want some, but got no salmon and no energy to cook, will put quiche in the oven soon. 

MrsG fab they brought your scan forward! 

I just took 2 paracetamol so I can brave asdas later! Luckily I don't need much this week :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

evening. just had cheese, ham and sweetcorn toasties as i really couldnt be bothered tonight. been so uncomfy all day. after talking to some of the ladies on here, think im having braxton hicks. ive never had them before but ive had them off and on all day. i want to cry. hubby out a college tonight so early night for me, if i can get comfy.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm already hungry for dinner! Will have the Tom Yum soup and Chicken Mango salad at our Thai resaurant. I feel like poo though with my cold... My head hurts so much, I know the meds I'm taking are safe in pregnancy but I'm being a martyr and putting it off as long as I can :wacko:

Have not yet started working on the talk for January 18th, need to have my draft done by this Thursday!!! :cry:


----------



## SylvieB

cj, i know how you feel. been having really bad headaches for weeks. usually only try to take something if i wake up in the middle of the night due to the pain but sometimes just can't help myself though paracetamol isn't really working. thinking bout calling my doctor tomorrow again to get a few more days at home but not really making a difference. well, other than that i don't have to bother with all the noise and me having to concentrate when i'm just laying around the house. but already missed so much work due to my pregnancy. argh, don't know what to do... (sorry for ranting so much)


----------



## margi

Hi how are u all feeling? how are u finding it sleeping at night I dont seem to be sleeping good at the moment I have tryed putting a pillow between my legs which does help but I end up tossin and turnin all nite any1 gt any tips 2 help me sleep betta xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I didn't sleep well for ages but now I'm used to it. Had to stop sleeping on my front at 15/16 weeks and since then its uncomfortable but my bump just got too big... got a long body pillow which I got between my knees and feet and a little bit under my bump.. and I only sleep on my left side but when I wake up I'm always lying on my back was the same with DD in the end I was mostly sleeping on my back cause my hips and everything was too sore otherwise and the midwife said it was fine as I would wake up if it was making me dizzy! I'm now waiting for the leg cramps I remember waking up every night with a cramp in my leg :( That's the joys of pregnancy for us I guess... I'm still loving it! :hugs:


----------



## margi

I do remba the leg cramps but its all worth it at the end, my bump is gettn so big seems 2 ave just popped out ova nite but do luv it , I havent gt a long pillow js been using a normal 1 think I will buy 1 at the wkend 2 c if it helps more , am at my scan nxt thur so cnt wait as hopefully Il find out what we having ave just been hearing alot lately of people been told the wrong sex, a girl I know was told a boy on 2 scans anyway she was happy she already had 2 boys and when she went in to have c section she woke up 2 pink balloons and cards she thought she was in the wrong bed lol, and another ladie who works in mothercare was telling me she was told a girl and she painted the nursey pink gt teddies made with her name on and she had aboy so its freaked me out a bit I dnt mind what I have as long as its healthy thats the main thing , I think am best buying neutral colors xx


----------



## Zoodle

I've just bought one of those Dream Genii pillows - i hope its worth the cash!!!

My hip was so bad today i could hardly get to work so i decided it was worth the investment... reakon i might go off to bed soon to try it out!


----------



## -Linn-

I got a maternity pillow its not dream genii but can be used during pregnancy and for feeding but I can't sleep with it cause it's got those micro pearls inside which are very comfortable but it rashles so much I can't sleep so I only use it for feeding! Margi for them to tell you the wrong sex at the scan is very rare most of the time they get it right! I had my scan with DD at 17 weeks and she was a girl when she was born too. This time I'm not finding out until my 20 week scan which is in 6 days :) And I will buy blue clothes if I'm having a boy!


----------



## margi

Yeah I was thinking that Linn, am sure they will be right its just me making myself worry probaly for nothing lol, I will let you know what they say its on the 21st jan so not long now cant wait, anyway nite nite am gona try an have a early nite fingers and toes crossed xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

night night... at least like me you are only worried they won't find the gender all right and not stressing about any abnormalities. I'm not saying it's impossible for them to find anything as there is never a garantuee but I'm not stressing about it, I can feel my baby move every day now and that's the best reassurance! I have even picked the boys clothes I will get in next if I'm having a little boy and a couple of weeks ago I thought I'd be upset if it was a boy... so now I just want to find out so I can start shopping! I only have pink stuff for DD :)


----------



## fi_broon

Hi Ladies,

I've decided to be brave :) Here's my bump from 18 weeks (today). People are starting to notice I'm pregnant and not just chubby :p

Fi
 



Attached Files:







18week bump.JPG
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nesSAH

Could you please add me to the list?

Due June 21st.
Will know the sex of the baby in 4 weeks!


----------



## E&L's mummy

well i was gonna jump around and tell you that im fairly sure i felt butterbean squirming last night but feels selfish after reading about Gypsypunk. :cry:

nothing else to report. hope you are all doing well. and sorry i havent caught up on yesterdays posts. xxx


----------



## Delilah

Morning all, welcome Nessah :flower:

So I'm killing 15 minutes, just waiting to set off for my swine flue jab at 11.20am then off to meetings all day in Warrington, Liverpool and Manchester later this afternoon, glad I cooked so much on Saturday!

All these pink bumps - I take it Ria is having a girl too? Congratulations Ria!!! I havent had time to check on other posts yet.

So we have CJ today (so exciting), Mrs G on Wed and NightKD on Sat this week for scans, good luck guys, very impatient for mine - 2 weeks today... 

Margi dont worry at 20 wks they should be able to give us all an accurate sex if we want it - really wish I could be like Emma and wait but I know I wont! I dont care either as long as my baby is healthy.

Fi, lovely bump :thumbup:


----------



## lili24

Morning!

Nice bump Fi! :)

Really happy you felt the baby hun, seen it on facebook, amazing isn't it :) 

I'm 20 weeks today and I can't believe it. Doesn't feel real! And I ordered her pram last night :)

Xxxx


----------



## Delilah

Congrats on 20 weeks Lili that's my next milestone :happydance:

E&L's mummy was it butterbean???? Still nothing from mine!


----------



## E&L's mummy

im fairly sure. i was lying on my side with hubby's hand on the side of my tummy. for a while all we could feel was me breathing and pulse. so i held my breathe for a bit and thought we felt some ripple-ing. so i slowed my breathing right down and yeh sure enough there was lost of wriggling and waves. wasnt full on kicks but felt like someone stroking from inside. didnt feel like bowel movements either. heres hoping it gets more obvious. 
im starting to think Linn was right and i have an anterior, is it?, placenta as it was all on the side and not on front.


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone!

Well, i had my 20 week scan yesterday and it was amazing!! they show you so much detail - all the organs and the spine and the fingers and toes - it was totally bliss :flower: and the consultant says everything looks perfect so we are really relieved! :happydance: I've been feeling lots of movement for quite a while now, and when we had the scan i could see why! baby wouldn't sit still for 2 secs! doesn't make for good scan pics (think you can just about see a little face in this one, lol) but it definitely did help me stay on team yellow - don't think they could've told me if we'd wanted to know anyway!

Re the sleeping, i've been really uncomfortable for about a week? i always used to sleep on my left side but now i get really sore hips, back and my ribs ache 24/7 :nope: I bought one of the body pillows (just a cheapie to try it out - they had them last week in our local lidl's believe it or not for under a tenner) and it's definitely helped. I'm getting longer spells of sleep when i use it but still wake up sore and have to roll onto my back. Harumph! So still open to suggestions if anyone finds a cure :thumbup:

Good luck everyone who has scans this week, and hope all your colds and headaches start to clear up!

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







20wkscan_b&b.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Delilah

E&L's mummy I might try that tonight, I'm desperate lol!

Moongirl congrats on a great scan and that you are able to stay on team yellow!!!!

I got half way to the GPs and got a call on my mobile telling me that the nurse wouldnt do the swine flu vaccination as the doctor wasnt in the surgery - pathetic eh! So I had a choice of either going back at 2.45pm today or waiting until next week - I will go back later, very annoying....

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

hi everybody! 

I'm going to all the play groups this week so the time will go faster until my scan... now just making a stir fry for me and DD and then it's time to clean my house a bit! 

Congrats Lili on 20 weeks! 

And E&Ls mummy for feeling your baby :) 

I'm so excited I can't sleep anymore, I lay awake nearly all night wondering what I might be having!!! 

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## SylvieB

Hey girls,
won't be having my scan on Monday. Went in today cause I have an infection and wanted it to get checked out again (too right, got some more medication) and he did a scan now and said there was no need for doing another one on Monday :( Have my next appointment with scan on Feb 4th though.
Well, after they said it looked very positively like a boy when I was 13 weeks, he now said it looked like a girl (looked like a girl to me as well). He couldn't get a clear picture though, only one from behind so he said bout 80% and he's gonna give it another look in 4 weeks.
Good thing though is that hubby now defo wants to try for baby no 3 as he would like a boy as well. And i'd like 4 kids... he was happy enough with 2. so praying lol on the other hand i feel a bit sad cause hubby was so happy to get his lil boy...
ah well, guess we'll have to wait till the 4th but pretty confident it's a girl (i've kept talking of the baby as a "her" anyways). Means I can start looking into girls names again... But no shopping till february now... argh ;)
e&l's mummy: yay to the mobements!
lili, congrats on halfway there!!!
so exciting. counting the days till my maternity leave but gotta start studying... got exams coming up, college is over again in 4 weeks and i haven't really done anything so far. wanna finish school before LO makes her entrance xx


----------



## -Linn-

ah sylvie I am not surprised they changed it again, at 13 weeks all babies still look like boys! sorry for your hubby but at least you will get more kids now. I would like 4 too but too expensive I think so will have one more in a few years for sure... I'm not asking OH!! 

Only recently someone had an interesting link up in 2nd tri and you could clearly see that all the babies looked like boys at that stage, if I can find it again I will post the link on this thread! xxx


----------



## lili24

Awwww Sylvie.. I bet you just want to know for definite? I think I might die if they say I'm having a boy on Monday. :haha: No I'm only joking, I don't mind about the gender, but I have SO much pink stuff? I'm sure she's a girl though :)

Linn aren't the days going sooooooooo slow, I thought it was Wednesday today!


----------



## SylvieB

well, it looked definitely like a girl to me.
linn, saw the link, 11 weeks they both look the same, by 13 weeks they start changing but sometimes it takes a bit longer. just so sorry for hubby, he was so excited bout the little (american) football player in the make...
lili, i'm sure you'll stay on team pink, boys are much more unlikely to be mistaken for girls than the other way round xx


----------



## -Linn-

awww bless your hubby... I found the link again here too https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html if anyone else would like to see it! 

Lili tell me about it going sooo slow. Just signed up for a class with DD on a Thursday that we will go to now every week for 10 weeks and guess what I also remembered someone is coming to look at the roof again on Thursday... aaaaahhh OH will kill me as I will tell him he has to take time off work to be here so we can go to the class.


----------



## SylvieB

I just remembered, that we have to be at a lawyer in 1 1/2 hours and still not studied anything. was sick 3 1/2 out of 4 1/2 weeks of school and have to do a test very possibly tomorrow with no clue as to what's been going on... noone living near here to come by and show me their notes or anything, feel like screaming... really doesn't help to get any motivation to study when you don't really know what to study for...
linn, at least your hubby could take off on short notice, not possible with mine. we got appts on the 4, 6 and 7 next month, hope they'll just give him 4 days off in a row... army doesn't like doing that...
i can't wait to be a full-time stay-at-home mummy again ;) xx


----------



## -Linn-

Sylvie not sure he can get the time off on short notice but if he can't he will have to ring those people that are coming and tell them some lie why they can't come and arrange another time, I don't think he will be impressed! 

Hope your hubby can get time off... my OH is coming to my scans with me next week and the week after :)


----------



## SylvieB

two scans? isn't that just a bit greedy? lol
well, i got my scan on the 4th and my grandparents are celebrating their 60 years anniversary on the 6th and we'll have to stay overnight as it's 120-130 miles from here...


----------



## -Linn-

yeah it is greedy! got my anomaly scan on monday the 18th and the on the 29th I will have a doppler scan to check bloodflow of the placenta to and from the baby as my DD was small when she was born, just to make sure the placenta is working all right. we normally only get 2 scans here in the UK at 12 and 20 weeks so I'm lucky getting another one at 30 weeks to check growth and then I'm hoping they will schedule some more at my 30 week consultant appointment! I can't have enough of them :)


----------



## SylvieB

understandable. I'm just happy i can feel beany all the time now. yesterday was the first time in over a week i didn't feel her and it got me really worried but today at the scan, she was kicking away...


----------



## -Linn-

I can feel my baby all the time now too and loving it :)


----------



## TashTash

Hey girls, 

Hope everyone is good? I havent been online much over the weekend and this week. 

We were snowed in all weekend and i havent been able to drive into the office this week due to not being able to get down our street! Have been helping out in the nursery which i can walk to though as the manager has been off sick and the needed a "suitable person" anyway. So today i have been playing with the snow inside with food colouring making coloured snowmen and playdough :) all good fun! the finishing 2 hours earlier is also nice though.................even if when im in the nursery my phone rang non stop from calls from the other 11 nursery managers in the garrison! 

Got our scan on thursday and im very exited about seeing the wee man again, but also a little worried that there will be something wrong. He is giving some good hard kicks though to reassure me :) 

finally picked our pram....................were going for the quinny buzz 3 in "racoon"

Got some of my asos order yesterday as well .................and the little Timberland jeans are just too cute!! DH wasnt that impressed for £28 though lmao he has sooo many clothes now and they are all "labelled" ill be devestated when he has out grown them lol 

x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Afternoon ladies xxxxxxxxxx :hugs:

CJ i hope the scan went well babe, am thinking of you xx

nesSAH welcome xx
Fi...........I love the bum pic hun xxxx

Moongirl, am pleased the scan went well hun, love the pic xx

Lili..........20 WEEKS wow!!! :happydance:

I am 19wks today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sylvie............this is the pink babies group now!! You were one of the few blues we had xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I checked the first page there seem to be 4 pink and 3 blue so not that big a difference :) 

Congrats on 19 weeks! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks hun!!! Just seems to be so many girls being revealed xxx

Just seen on FB that CJ's scan was all normal!!..............So pleased for her xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I saw it as well.. really pleased for you CJ! 

I'm only worried about seeing the gender on mine :wacko: but then why should I worry about any possible abnormalities already now!


----------



## emmadrumm77

So true Linn...........................I am sure your bean will behave for you and show you his/her bits xxxx. Not long now xx


----------



## Delilah

Congratulations CJ :happydance: 

Linn did you get any side effects from the swine flu jab? The nurse kept telling me to expect my arm to be dead as if someone thumped me and to expect stomach upsets, headaches etc?


----------



## -Linn-

only had a sore arm like I sprained a muscle thats all! lasted for 1-2 days... not really worth mentioning :)


----------



## LG1385

emmadrumm77 said:


> Thanks hun!!! Just seems to be so many girls being revealed xxx
> 
> Just seen on FB that CJ's scan was all normal!!..............So pleased for her xxxxxxxxxxx

I did hear that it's the "year of the girls" haha.


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmhhh I finished preparing my dinner :) Now impatiently waiting for OH to come home in an hour...

going to have chicken breast strips in peanut crumbs, peas, carrots, broccoli and mash with creamy chicken gravy :) 

Whats everybody making for tea! Just did my shopping list for this week if anyone needs any ideas: Got the following dinners on offer

BBQ chicken fajitas 
Tacos
Sausages, mash, yorkshire puddings, cauliflower cheese
Lasagne with garlic bread and salad 
Homemade pizza and BBQ chicken 
Chicken, carrot and butternut squash curry with rice and nan bread
Chili con carne with potatoe wedges and pitta bread

Ok off to do some hoovering now! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn all sounds yum!! I am having a chicken curry and rice tonight..........not sure what type i will go for though xx


----------



## Trix

Just back from my 16 week check, and we heard the heartbeat. What a lovely experience that was - I'm still grinning an hour later :D :D Chickpea's heart was beating at approx. 149bpm. 

Everything else looking good and the midwife adjusted my records when I pointed out that the other midwife had made a mistake on my weight at my booking appointment, and I'm actually 4kgs lighter NOW than I was at 8 weeks. Makes my BMI drop to 28 instead of 30 so no need for the Consultant referral :)


----------



## -Linn-

Trix I know scans are fab, I couldnt stop smiling after mine and great for the OHs to bond with baby too! 

Ah why did I start all this food talk I want to eat now... gotta wait for OH and then off to asdas as I never went anymore last night, decided to make cakes instead lol


----------



## LG1385

I love hearing the little heart just givin' er...hehe.

I haven't had an ultrasound since early December, and am REALLY excited for it next Friday. Seeing the little creature moving around is so amazing! I wish I could record it!


----------



## Trix

Sorry, wasn't very clear - this was just hearing the heartbeat on the midwife's doppler. Next ultrasound scan isn't for another 4 weeks, but this has given me the baby fix that I need to see me through to the scan ;)


----------



## -Linn-

sry Trix I cant read somehow thought it was a scan!!


----------



## Trix

-Linn- said:


> sry Trix I cant read somehow thought it was a scan!!

No worries dude - I was so excited that my typing fingers went into overdrive :D


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello!! 
CJ so pleased for you hun.
Lilli...how did i miss your 20 week point?!?!?!
Linn, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Emma, i seem to miss you everytime your online. lol
Deliah...my arm was really bad. hot, red and huge! and really sore for a good week. if it hadnt been weekend i was gonna go back and get it checked out cos i think i had a big reaction to it. i did show it to the pharmacist and he said to get it checked if not calmed down in next few days. which it did but oh my!! never had a reaction like that before from a jab. 
uurrrmmm who have i missed?


----------



## fi_broon

Woot, just noticed I'm in the middle box :D It'll be June before we know out...ooooh, that's scary....

Fi


----------



## emmadrumm77

Do you mean FB?? I am on and off it like a yo yo xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

emmadrumm77 said:


> Do you mean FB?? I am on and off it like a yo yo xxxx

both hun. but then so am i as i catch a few mins here and there when DD2 is behaving lol. xx hope all is good with you xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello all, finally have the time to write a quick message! Was at the OB office from 8:35 AM until 11:30, had to run and attend to my own patients in clinic! Scan went very well, other than it took a full 1.5 hours to get all the measurements, apparently baby wouldn't turn over for the tech to get a good look at the kidneys and spine! So I kept getting up, bouncing around, and lying back down, plus the tech kept probbing my belly to get LO to turn! LOL it was funny! DH got to look at the screen the whole time! I got really cute photos, will post when I get home  All is well with the anatomy, which I am extremely relieved about!

SO: 
1) Next scan at 32 weeks (didn't realize they do this, but apparently in the tertiary care centre where I am being followed this is standard, so YAY!!!)

2) Elective C/S booked for MAY 26th!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So weird to see it in writing, it is official now, we will have a baby May 26th!!! DH and I are still wrapping our heads around this 

3) Next appointment with OB, February 9th at 7:30AM (ouch) to make sure I don't run late for my own patients. Was 1.5 hours late to see my patients today, which I hate...

So now I can start making my mat leave plans official!!!! I'm so happy and relieved :cloud9:


----------



## lili24

Oh my goodness CJ... A may baby! You might be the first out of us all then! Why are you having a c-section? 

Can't wait to see the pics x


----------



## debgreasby

Great news cj, glad all is going to plan :)


----------



## fi_broon

Congrats CJ!! That must be a huge relief. I'm so excited for my scan on Monday.

Hope you don't mind me asking, but why a CS?

Fi


----------



## E&L's mummy

i know what you mean about the booked date. mine is booked for 10th june and feels really odd to know my baby has a birthday already but i dont know if its a he or she or what they will be called lol. all very odd. glad all is well. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

My hips are too narrow. The planned C/S is because of CPD (cephalo-pelvic disproportion), meaning baby's head will be too big to pass through my pelvis, based on the OB's measurements. I could try vaginal birth, but this is more or less guaranteed to result in very long labour with either 3rd or 4th degree tear (all the way down to the anus) with forceps delivery, or emergency C/S. My OB recommended the elective C/S to ensure maximal fetal outcome, since trying vaginally would put her at risk.


----------



## -Linn-

Ok I understand CJ but why will they do it early? Not better for her to stay in there a bit longer? 

I had a 3rd degree tear and forceps delivery and my DDs head was too big (38 cm) to fit out.. but noone suggested a c sec for me, but I will ask them to check the size of the babies head nearer my due date and then let me have a ceserian if it's huge again... the pain I was in after the birth was horrendous! Worse than my friend who had a c sec! So will ask my consultant at my 30 week appointment.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Elective C/S are always planned ahead of due date, babies are term at the end of week 36 (so start of week 37), so anything after that is fine. She'll be 38 weeks and 2 days on May 26th, this is fine. The idea is to have the C/S before you go into labour after all!


----------



## -Linn-

Ok in this country babies born at 36 weeks are classed as prem still! 

My friend went into labour on the morning of her elective c section due to baby being breech that was also at 38 weeks but they just did the c section no problems! 

I still hope I can have a vaginal uncomplicated birth this time! But we shall wait and see :)


----------



## lili24

Now I'm scared :( I really want a vaginal birth! Your hips don't seem any smaller than mine, I'm really quite tiny! But I do have friends a similar size who have given birth even without any cuts so I don't know!

But I like how you already know the definite date she will be arriving :)


----------



## -Linn-

Lili you can give birth, I know tiny girls that had no issues... I was really small before I had my DD size 8 with very narrow hips and yes I tore but the size of her head was on 90th centile and now I'm all healed and perfectly fine there was no long term side effects but I'd rather talk about this on Facebook or somewhere more private! Even if you were to tear it wouldn't mean that you would get complications afterwards!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh im booked in for 39 weeks spot on. as its 37 weeks here for full term. but DD2 had breathing issues when born at 39 weeks (37 by my dates) so i think they are hoping to give butterbean's lungs a little longer to mature this time. im terrified of going into labour and butterbean doing what DD2 did....dont think im gonna sleep when he/she gets here.


----------



## fi_broon

This whole talk is freaking me out too....I'm built like a boy, very slim hipped. Most trousers I can pull down without undoing the buttons. How big an issue is this? 

Fi


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy my midwife said 39 weeks was the norm for elective c section! yeah thats why i thought better to stay in longer too as my friends baby born only 10 days early also had some breathing problems! 

I thought you were in bed hun :) 

As you are planning a vaginal birth I think its better not to know... I was so scared when I knew I would be induced better when you just go into labour so you get no time to be scared!


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy my midwife said 39 weeks was the norm for elective c section! yeah thats why i thought better to stay in longer too as my friends baby born only 10 days early also had some breathing problems! 

I thought you were in bed hun :) 

As you are planning a vaginal birth Lili I think its better not to know... I was so scared when I knew I would be induced better when you just go into labour so you get no time to be scared!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i think and please correct me if im wrong CJ, but it an internal measurement not external iy you get my meaning. you can have huge hips but if the opening is too narrow or baby is big it can be a prob. i havent had the convo with my consultnant but from what i remember part of my prob is i have a huge lip of bone for baby to get past and altho im a "well built lass" my opening is not big enough for my babies to get thro. well thats what i remember from my drug induced haze right after DD1 got stuck. that and she turned too early.

please dont worry peeps....if there were concerns docs would have said.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

ps totally going to bed now lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I agree with you E&L dont worry everybody.. only normal when it's the first birth though. I'm mostly worried I have to stay in hospital for so long again which means I'm not at home with my DD which is the worst part for me of giving birth so I'm trying to figure out which is the shortest option for me... with my induction I was in for 6 days! How long did you have to stay in after your section E&Ls mummy? I heard it is 3 days here!


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> I agree with you E&L dont worry everybody.. only normal when it's the first birth though. I'm mostly worried I have to stay in hospital for so long again which means I'm not at home with my DD which is the worst part for me of giving birth so I'm trying to figure out which is the shortest option for me... with my induction I was in for 6 days! How long did you have to stay in after your section E&Ls mummy? I heard it is 3 days here!

as with most things to do with havig=ng babies it depends on how you do. they reccomend 3 days minimum. i came home on day 3 with DD1 but they wanted me to stay till day 5, i couldnt. i was going nuts in there and not resting etc. it was such a busy hospital and ward. 
with DD2 i was in 3 days and i felt totally ready to leave, healed so much better and faster that time. but DD2 had other ideas and on day 2 after stopping breathing 3 times they admitted her to SCBU. so i became a "healthy lodger". i had a bed in side ward if i wanted to stay but i didnt have to. they looked after her during the night so i could go home and spend time with DD1 and get some rest and some space from SCBU. was intense.
she came home on day 6.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Didn't mean to get everyone worked up and worried :nope: The majority of vaginal births go fine!!!

This is a medical decision made between myself and my OB: we've both seen petite (talking less than 5'2" in height) women having issues with vaginal birth when babies are normal size or large, and I made the decision along with his consent that I wanted to avoid this altogether. As a physician, I've just seen things go wrong too often (but then again, I'm only invovled for my specialty when things go wrong, so I don't see the "normal" side of medicine!). Too much knowledge is not good most times! :cry:

BTW, full-term is at the end of 36 weeks (so the start of week 37) from a medical perspective, and most babies born at this time don't have breathing issues unless there is something else going on (i.e. infection, aspiration of meconium, etc...). At this stage, the lungs are producing enough surfactant (the lubrification fluid needed for breathing - absence of which causes the majority of breathing issues younger than 36 weeks gestation) for the baby to breathe normally...


----------



## -Linn-

long enough I was in hospital for 6 days and thought I was going to go insane, luckily I had private room cause they have actually have 4 bed rooms in our hospital which I think is too much... I really can't imagine sharing a room with 3 other ladies and their babies for several days after the birth so ideally I'd like to go into labour naturally and then come home a few hrs after the birth! But I know it's not a wish that we make and whatever will be I know I will survive as I survived all the complications of DDs birth and it can't be any worse!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Now I'm scared :( I really want a vaginal birth! Your hips don't seem any smaller than mine, I'm really quite tiny! But I do have friends a similar size who have given birth even without any cuts so I don't know!
> 
> But I like how you already know the definite date she will be arriving :)

You're almost a foot taller than me!!! I'm REALLY petite, both in height and in width


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L's mummy said:


> i think and please correct me if im wrong CJ, but it an internal measurement not external iy you get my meaning. you can have huge hips but if the opening is too narrow or baby is big it can be a prob. i havent had the convo with my consultnant but from what i remember part of my prob is i have a huge lip of bone for baby to get past and altho im a "well built lass" my opening is not big enough for my babies to get thro. well thats what i remember from my drug induced haze right after DD1 got stuck. that and she turned too early.
> 
> please dont worry peeps....if there were concerns docs would have said.xxxxxxxxx

Yes, it is an internal measurement, you are correct!


----------



## -Linn-

hey CJ I think it was not just you getting them worried.. glad you can have the section and dont need to worry here they don't class babies as full term until 37 weeks are completed! Sure your baby will be fine breathing as you must know after ceserians it is more common anyway for there to still be some fluid in the lungs :) 

Somehow I wish I knew what was going to happen too... but I'm not really scared I just can't wait to meet my baby and this means having to give birth :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

Junebug_CJ said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> i think and please correct me if im wrong CJ, but it an internal measurement not external iy you get my meaning. you can have huge hips but if the opening is too narrow or baby is big it can be a prob. i havent had the convo with my consultnant but from what i remember part of my prob is i have a huge lip of bone for baby to get past and altho im a "well built lass" my opening is not big enough for my babies to get thro. well thats what i remember from my drug induced haze right after DD1 got stuck. that and she turned too early.
> 
> please dont worry peeps....if there were concerns docs would have said.xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Yes, it is an internal measurement, you are correct!Click to expand...

oh gold star for me pweese lol.

ive been having a battle since i moved up here and first saw the consultant with DD2 to actually find out what happened with DD1. they really dont want to tell me the whole story or let me at my hospital notes. and they kept saying DD2 breathing was as a result of reflux.....not convinced personally, there was soooo much fluid with her and they didnt clear her out at birth, i wondered weather it was just fluid etc in her lungs that would have shifted if i had laboured. im not sure if they are trying to shut me up, put my mind at rest with crap or what. and altho my consultant is nice he is a very fast talker, and foreign accent, and i never get more than 10 mins to go over everything i want to.


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls you can request to have a copy of your notes! Sounds very likely it was fluid I heard that is very common also watched every labour programme that there is out there lol... I dont have that channel anymore but I remember when I was pregnant with DD I watched women in labour and giving birth for hrs nearly every night! Thank god I can't do that now... would probably worry again!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh i know i can but how......? and would they have everything in them or an editted version??


----------



## E&L's mummy

and im still going to bed wink wink


----------



## lili24

Thank you lovely ladies I feel much better after reading your posts! :)


----------



## lili24

Goodnight hun... Again lol xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> yeh i know i can but how......? and would they have everything in them or an editted version??

everything... I will ask google for you, I am quite sure you can get a copy or at least look at a copy at the hospital, there might be a fee but Im sure it's possible see my consultant had DDs notes there I didn't even know I had temp of 41'C not long after the birth... I remember there being many many doctors and that I nearly died but lots of stuff she told me I had never known!!


----------



## -Linn-

I found this hope it helps hun! 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/testsandcare/howgetmaternityrecords/


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Goodnight hun... Again lol xxxx

She will still be here in an hour :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh I forgot to mention something interesting! Apparently my placenta is anterior, which is strange since I've felt baby since 15 weeks, and obvious kicks by 16 weeks! 

To better illustrate my "normal" size, a lot of my pre-pregnancy clothes (including some jeans) are size 12 years in kids. Much cheaper (not taxed here in Canada) and I don't have to shorten those trousers  So my hips are comparable to 12 year old girls in other words...


----------



## Delilah

Morning ladies - Emma congrats on 19 weeks hun and Trix glad the hb was fine - I know I felt great when I got mine on mw doppler 

CJ you might be the first of us then :thumbup: given Zoe is now 26 May. I might not be long behind you if my cervix proves to be incompetent - they are taking the stitch out a 37 weeks which will be 24 May but we wont know until then.

Linn I dont think I could watch those programmes on labour / births - it still terrifies me I am operating on an avoidance strategy at the moment! I think I am the only one who hasnt felt baby move yet :nope: very anxious for that!

E&L's mummy I am glad I'm not the only one - I had a reaction yesterday from the swine flu jab - was fine leaving the GP's it was about 3 hours later I was in the office and felt a wave of really bad nausea, had to bend over and breathe deeply for a while then I managed to get home and felt dreadful for a few hours. Today my left arm is so painful - it isnt red or swollen but I cant lift or touch it at the top, it is very sore. I hope that it doesnt last long - nurse said it could be up to 7 days :growlmad:

Anyway spent a while reading and catching up best do some work now. Catch you later.

Marie xx


----------



## Trinity42

Good Morning June Mommies... Its almost 5am here and I cant sleep... My gender sonogram is next Thursday and it feels like this week is dragging by so slow. I think I have a yeast infection or possibly the bacterial infection I had early on never went away. They never rechecked to see, all I know is it TMI it burns to pee, sex hurts enough where I cried and im very itchy. I am thinking of calling my DR in the morning at 8 to see if they can get me in early and go ahead and do my sonogram... But mostly to see whats going on with my lady parts. 
Also I did the sweet swap back in sep when I got pregnant and now im craving Refreshers and Kinder chocolate snack bar... Its horrible to have a craving and not be able to get it because its from another country.


----------



## lili24

Morning! 

CJ I'm pretty sure mine is anterior too and I have felt movement since early. Maybe it depends on the exact position of the placenta? I will find out on Monday if it definitely is. You really are tiny then! I couldn't fit in that size :haha:

Trinity get some treatment hun, I've had yeast infection and it's so uncomfortable but you cN clear it up easy with the cream. Xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow CJ...26th May!!! What fun.
And E&L on the 10th xxx

Girls don't look at birth channels, some of them are great but also some highlight problems, and this really is not helpful to our mental state xxx

Trinity............i hope you get to see the dr soon, sound awful xxx

CJ...........my placenta is anterier as well and i felt baby at 15+ weeks, and am a size 12. Every woman is different.

I had 2 naturel births with my girls, dd1 i stayed in for 30hrs. With dd2 i had her at 7pm and was home at 11pm...............................which was lovely to have her and go home to my own bed!! Also ment that dd1 was not without me, she woke up in the morning to her beautiful new sister xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

*yawn* Morning ladies .. well almost afternoon.

I'm shattered DS has started waking at 2am and OH is working early so somehow I end up getting up. I got him back down and then he ended up in our bed at 6am, and was up at 7.

We got more snow overnight (about 5 or 6 inches) which is hamper my plans to go to the Post office. Sold a few things on ebay (using the money to buy pink items for LO :D).

How is everyone else today?

Linn - I didn't watch labour videos till I was 36 weeks last time, found some on youtube, and OMG it scared me stupid. The head crowning ... everything looked soo stretched TMI ouch! In the end when I was in labour myself, I wasn't in a position to see anything gorey anyway and didn't care so long as LO was out. So I won't be watching any this time.


----------



## lili24

We've got snow again too.. I'm gonna be a hermit for the rest of my life at this rate. Hate driving in it and walking on it!

I will not be watching any labour videos! Eeeek! :o Id rather be ignorant to it all right now, and hope that in the moment I won't care.. I'll just want her out! 

Xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Emma - I've heard the second labour is faster, is that true?

My last labour lasted 23 hours from first contraction, although waters started leaking 12 hours before first contractio, And it took ages to dilate but in the end I went from 2cm dilation to 9cm in an hour - my biggest worry this time is that if I go in and am only 2cm dilated they'll send me home and I'll have the baby on the way home, lol! But I'm hoping they will listen to me this time.

I know a lot of women get to got home sooner afterwards, although in truth I'm looking forward to being looked after for a night before going home, but that said I will really miss Joshie.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Megan was 60hrs labour and Abi was 5hrs!!! Sounds easy but Megans was better even thought i was knackered (obviously). It gave me time to build up my pain threshold, whereas Abi was BAMP ..................Ouch xxxx

They said i should consider a home birth this time but am NOT going to!! Just hope i get there in time xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

emmadrumm77 said:


> Megan was 60hrs labour and Abi was 5hrs!!! Sounds easy but Megans was better even thought i was knackered (obviously). It gave me time to build up my pain threshold, whereas Abi was BAMP ..................Ouch xxxx
> 
> They said i should consider a home birth this time but am NOT going to!! Just hope i get there in time xx

I think MWs have been told to encourage us to do this to save hospital beds :/ Well thats what my MW hinted. I'm not considering it, I don't want to be thinking about the mess, and would be distruptive to Josh's routine - and he's too young to understand why Mummy is in pain etc.

I would consider the birthing pool at hospital if its available this time, think that would be a good experience.

AND hopefully I will get G&A quicker this time, only had it during the pushing stage last time as I was on the main ward before I got to 9cm.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah me 2! G&A is a must!!! I also had a tens machine for both and this was a life saver!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I just made your chili pasta and I bought the wrong chilis in asda yesterday.. I normally get big ones but they had a pack which came with those tiny little chili peppers, shallots and garlic too so I bought that but those birdseye chilis are sooo hot, I think I just killed every last taste bud that I still had! I'm so hot now, my eyes and nose are running! 

Ahhh yeah we talked about your births yesterday Emma, you made me feel so much better! I must say I had any pain relief that there was available but I was induced and ouch those contractions hurt sooo much I wouldn't have been able to do anything without the pain relief which didn't make the pain go away completely anyway! Ideally I would like only gas and air but I don't mind having something stronger again if I need it!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooops Linn on the chili. Did make me giggle though xxx

I may make your apple cake again today or tomorrow!! Fancy some home made easy munching food xx

CJ can i have your banana cake recipe you had ages ago??


----------



## -Linn-

Emma those chilis are tiny so I was like hmmmmh wether one will be enough... thank god I didn't use the second one I was considering! 

hmmmhhh I'm just eating lemon cake which I made the other day... sadly it is the last slice! Maybe I should make an apple cake but not sure if I got any stork left!


----------



## emmadrumm77

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH i LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE lemon cake!!!! Recipe please!! I make lemon drizzle slices which are to die for xx


----------



## littlepne

I made my own pizza dough for the first time the other day and was quite impressed! Currently cooking some tomato and red pepper soup and a sausage casserole :)

Jo


----------



## Ria_Rose

Oh all this food talk is making me hungry, I made some rock cakes the other day ... think I shall go get one. :D Josh is napping so can eat the whole thing without having to share, lol

If you guys get a sec can you help me pick a buggy colour, I loved the bright blue P&T ... but not sure if it's right for a little girl: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/254966-buggy-colour-help-phil-ted.html


----------



## -Linn-

I will get send you the recipe later, it's in German again so I will get it out and translate later :) 

Why don't you make your slices then? hmmmmhhh could you send me the recipe for those please? xxx


----------



## Trinity42

Always food talk here... im gaining weight just reading about it


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Trinity I know what you mean 

Emma, send me a quick email or message on FB and I'll send you my banana cake recipe. It is so good, think I'm craving it again!!!

I normally love winter, but now that I'm lugging around extra weight, I find I'm huffing and puffing just to get to work in the morning then I feel exhausted :-( I have so much to do for work and to organize our house I don't know where to start! I may call my mom and ask her to come spend a weekend with me before baby comes, I need help and DH is too busy with school :-(

I'm still sick, so haven't been able to exercise which is a vicious cycle because not exercising for me leads to depressed feelings and fatigue :-( I feel like crap this morning still, didn't sleep well for the 4th night in a row due to my sinuses and nose...

I hope Linn you've gotten over your cold and no one else gets one this winter!!!

The contractor started the nursery finally  He has bought the paint we chose! I need to order the blinds for the window, will do that this weekend. Until the upstairs is finished, it'll serve as storage for the office/guest bedroom which will be the last room completed. He estimates he'll be done everything by the end of January but I'm not sure that'll happen!


----------



## amygwen

My due date is June 7th! & it is a BOY! :)


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you CJ I'm feeling much better but every night I got a sore throat and it keeps me awake... thankfully my chest is all good and I stopped the inhaler already! Think I also got a sinus infection as I keep getting headaches and am forever blowing my nose in the mornings! But dont want to complain I'm happy I was able to leave the house this week... so depressing to just sit inside which is why I hate winter in the summer we're outside at the park all day :) 

Let's hope the contractor will finish soon enough! How warm does it get in the summer CJ? 

I really really can't wait for my scan anymore I want to buy some baby clothes and I don't like neutral things!!


----------



## Trinity42

going in an hour and half to have my sonogram... SQUEEEEE


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooh Trinity how exciting!!! Do let us all know asap xxx You finding out the sex???

welcome amygwen and congrats on the boy xxx

CJ you poor thing!! I really hoe that you feel better soon!! At least the nursery has been started on xx

Linn i am so happy we will all have summer babies............am looking forward to heat and parks again xx


----------



## sweetniss113

MMMMM all this food talk in here ... I think you ladies have helped me gain the weight my doc wanted me to gain. and MIL has finally slacked off with calling me fat. she was told by one of her friends how PG I look now. So thats good. can't wait to find out how much I gained this week. have to wait til I see doc as DH hid my scale the day I got my BFP lol


----------



## Taz

Yay I got my scan on friday!!!! I'm due June 5th will keep you updated on whether Peanut will let us see what he or she is!!!!

xoxo


----------



## Junebug_CJ

GOOD LUCK TRINITY!!!!!
I can't wait for your scan either Linn - I would definitely like to know (not as much as you though!) if it's a boy or a girl, hopefully baby will cooperate!!! And Lili, both of you next Monday, right??
Linn, our summers are really warm here with temperatures in the 30's for most of July and August. 
Welcom Amygwen!


----------



## emmadrumm77

This last week and next week has been scan galore!!! Love it xx


----------



## JuliaNBaby

Is it too late for me to jump in here? I'm due June 4th with a boy :)


----------



## -Linn-

Fab CJ thanks for the info I hope our summer here will be warm as well! Yes it is me and Lili on Monday... if you can't sleep again you can come on Facebook to check what I'm having as my scan will be at 10.10 am got no idea how long it lasts but I only live 5-10 minutes from the hospital. I was going to write to you on Facebook last night but then you were gone I can't sleep either at the moment I'm too excited so I was up really late. 

I'm sooo tired need to clean my house today really. Kitchen needs doing again and I got to hoover the lounge and stairs again. I'm going insane this rabbit and my DD make a mess all the time :wacko:


----------



## -Linn-

welcome to the new ladies, never too late... I hope we will continue this thread in the babyclub in June!


----------



## SylvieB

welcome to the new ladies
trinity, have fun. good your going in. got a yeast infection and i was told i'd better get it treated asap, especially when pregnant
emma, no g&a here. DD1 took 3 1/2 hours, so dreading the 2nd birth, i just remember too well how i kept screaming i wanted to die... i'd prefer something that takes a bit longer this time...


----------



## -Linn-

I would gladly take 3.5 hrs, I had contractions for 38hrs and wanted to die throughout the entire time!!


----------



## rensben

I seem to have disapeared from the list! I'm due June 4th and it's a boy!


----------



## -Linn-

The first list disappeared altogether lol.. but thats a long story!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Please go vote on my poll ladies! Can't decide between 2 fabrics for the nursery's accents/trims!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...5-help-fabric-nursery-accent-cant-decide.html


----------



## Delilah

Welcome to the new boy mommies!!! :flower: looks like its pretty even now - I really dont care I just want to know that mine is healthy 12.5 days to go!!!!!

Wasnt someone being scanned today - Wed? I am forgetting things...


----------



## debgreasby

Voted in your poll CJ x


----------



## emmadrumm77

welcome JuliaNBaby, never too late hun am sure there will be more people to add in 3rd Tri as well.....................My god that is coming soon!!!!

rensben sorry you are not on the list!! Not sure what happened there xx


----------



## angelbaby999

hey everyone,
We had the scan today and we are on team...............................................................................PINK!
He he he :cloud9:
I was in floods of tears its so exciting!
My husband got the job he was after too, so we are having a double celebration tonight. Oh and we are going SHOPPING!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

angelbaby999 said:


> hey everyone,
> We had the scan today and we are on team...............................................................................PINK!
> He he he :cloud9:
> I was in floods of tears its so exciting!
> My husband got the job he was after too, so we are having a double celebration tonight. Oh and we are going SHOPPING!

Yay, congrats and welcome to team pink!!! 
Congrats on the job as well, wow, what a great day for you! Definitely calls for a celebration! :hugs:


----------



## janet

Hi could you add me to this list please :) im due 20th june, will hopefully find out the sex on 5th feb x


----------



## lili24

Congratulations angelbaby xx


----------



## lili24

Congratulations angelbaby xx


----------



## Trinity42

Well ladies... Im having a girl. :cloud9:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats angel baby and Trinity on your pink news xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

ooo so much pink. i had a chat with some friends last night on FB and i asked them for their bets on butterbean......they seemed to have great fun with the idea of me growing a teeny tiny boy bit inside me. they kept teasing me lol


----------



## E&L's mummy

btw Trinity...Love the name Jaina.....we thought of that but changed it to Jenna.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Well ladies.........................so far we have
1st :- 8 :blue:
2nd :- 7 :yellow:
3rd :- 6 :pink:

Which is odd because i thought there were loads of pink!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh...weird.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooh now yellow and pink are joint first!!!


----------



## lizzieredrup

Hiya :happydance:


----------



## SylvieB

angelbaby and trinity, congrats on team pink. funny, in my german forum, pink is definitely dominant as well lol
hello lizzie!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Congrats angel baby and Trinity


----------



## -Linn-

congrats angelbaby and trinity!


----------



## lauzliddle

My scans not until monday :( hoping to join team pink though :)


----------



## -Linn-

lauzliddle there is a few of us having scans on monday and next week.. I am also hoping I'm on team pink but either is fine as long as I can do some shopping. Only need clothes so it won't be that much but at least some :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

:blush: i posted a bump piccie in celebration of movement.......
please dont laugh. :nope:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/165711-plus-size-bump-pictures-70.html


----------



## -Linn-

fab why should we laugh :hugs:


----------



## lili24

20 Weeks 1 Day
 



Attached Files:







22577_266576314896_809229896_3134700_5856934_n.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili.................love it!!!! xxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

gosh you are all sooo tiny!!!...not the bumps the bodies.

:(


----------



## sweetniss113

I am not tiny E&Ls mummy I have a bump pic on that thread also ... yours is fab. 

I am a very big girl at nearly 6 ft and 200+lbs.


----------



## lili24

Just went to look at yours, I like!! Why would we laugh! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, nice bump!!!
Also I have to comment on your PJs, you seem to have as much of a collection of these as I do!  I live in mine when I come home from work!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L's mummy said:


> :blush: i posted a bump piccie in celebration of movement.......
> please dont laugh. :nope:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/165711-plus-size-bump-pictures-70.html

Ohhhh, great bump!!!!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

sweetniss113 said:


> I am not tiny E&Ls mummy I have a bump pic on that thread also ... yours is fab.
> 
> I am a very big girl at nearly 6 ft and 200+lbs.

yeh im 5ft 9/10ish and a similar weight thank you xxx



lili24 said:


> Just went to look at yours, I like!! Why would we laugh! :cloud9: xx

cos i is fat init? :winkwink:


----------



## hannahR

Just realised that im not on this thread!! How did i miss this!! Im due 20th June!! xx


----------



## lili24

CJ I've got millions of them!! Haha :haha:

No you aren't E&L, you shouldn't have even posted in the plus size bump thread because you're not!! I wish I had a bit more meat on me!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> CJ I've got millions of them!! Haha :haha:

LOL so do I, I get tons as gifts as both my mom and mother-in-law sew. This year they both made me Tinkerbell pyjama pants, one in flannel and the other in fleece. I'll take my next bump pics in PJ's too!!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

lili24 said:


> CJ I've got millions of them!! Haha :haha:
> 
> No you aren't E&L, you shouldn't have even posted in the plus size bump thread because you're not!! I wish I had a bit more meat on me!!

sweet of you to say but im a size 26 when not pregnant. xxx


----------



## sweetniss113

it clear now I have too much time during the day lol I just finished sewing my girl's easter dresses. I have also done a few baby blankets with crochet and a few pillow cases for my DH he picked the fabric he wanted. I can't wait to find out if im having a boy or girl so I can get more baby things made
 



Attached Files:







P1130140.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3









P1130137.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## -Linn-

awww CJ im jealous i want tinkerbell pjs too! x

will add bump pic later


----------



## lavender1

Hi ladies, can i join the thread? I'm due 14th June


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Of course Lavender, welcome!!!
And welcome to all the other "new" ladies from today, there has been several!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Here is my bump from today!

pix are gone I put them on facebook now instead!


----------



## -Linn-

my DD is funny in the pic you can see her hand she came to stroke my jacket cause it's soft as she said!!


----------



## lili24

YEH!! Fab Linn! 

I actually burst out laughing at your post about her touching the jacket when I seen her hand in the picture, she is so funny!!


----------



## lili24

I might look like you when I'm 42 weeks LOL.


----------



## -Linn-

really she came over and went "stroking mummys jacket, jacket soft!" She won't come stroking me lol... but it does make me laugh!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili you will look like that in a few weeks I'm sure!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow Linn, loving the bump!!!
Hmmm Lili, hard to tell what you'll do! You may pop out soon, or since you're so tall baby may manage to stay hidden for a while yet! Looking forward to finding out though! For me, no where to go but out 
OK I'm going to try exercising a bit now while watching my new episodes of Chuck!!!
Not hungry yet which is good, had a snack before I left for my commute home...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> I might look like you when I'm 42 weeks LOL.

You're too funny, already decided you'll go over by 2 weeks? :haha:


----------



## tonyamanda

hi hun!! im finding out on the 2nd of febuary.. so ill let you know the sex then :happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

tonyamanda said:


> hi hun!! im finding out on the 2nd of febuary.. so ill let you know the sex then :happydance:

So close to when i find out :) im the 3rd february and cant wait :happydance:


----------



## tonyamanda

SarahMelissa said:


> tonyamanda said:
> 
> 
> hi hun!! im finding out on the 2nd of febuary.. so ill let you know the sex then :happydance:
> 
> So close to when i find out :) im the 3rd february and cant wait :happydance:Click to expand...

Awesome hun!!! yep im pretty excited.. i didn't find out with my other 2 so this is like something different for me :happydance:


----------



## SylvieB

linn, luving the bumpage, it's huge lol
lili, cute bump as well
e&l, couldn't see the pic, wasn't on anymore?
sweetniss, cute dresses. i'm knitting a blanket for a friend at the moment and a jacket for my niece but can't really do anything at the moment as i get sick as soon as i get my knitting out :( but might finally sew my pillow cases today if i can find some motivation
oh yeah, and hi to all the new girls on here!


----------



## Delilah

I'm on to catch up with you all otherwise it takes hours if you leave it a day or so!!!!! I am delivering a workshop at 10am all day so just killing time waiting for everyone to arrive :0)

Angelbaby & Trinity, congrats on team pink :flower: and welcome to all the girls joining June babies thread :thumbup:

OMG at your great bumps - Linn, wow! E&L and Lili your shapes are changing to see the baby bump - YAY! I'll post one at 20 weeks I'm no different now than the one I posted at 17 weeks.

Sweetniss, I love the dresses - wish I had time to learn to sew properly! I can barely use our sewing machine.

So my baby has still not made an appearance :nope: really want to feel SOMETHING!!! Good news is my pain from the swine flu jab is subsiding 

Have a great day all. Marie xx


----------



## Trinity42

Is anyone loosing weight during the 2nt tri? I am not meaning to at all but I am back pre pregnancy weight. I lost 5-6 lb in 4 weeks so im a little worried


----------



## E&L's mummy

Trinity42 said:


> Is anyone loosing weight during the 2nt tri? I am not meaning to at all but I am back pre pregnancy weight. I lost 5-6 lb in 4 weeks so im a little worried

i lost 8kg or 1st3lb between weeks 8 and 16/17. but then i have it to loose tbh. were you weighed at the docs or MW or is this off home scales???


----------



## E&L's mummy

SarahMelissa said:


> tonyamanda said:
> 
> 
> hi hun!! im finding out on the 2nd of febuary.. so ill let you know the sex then :happydance:
> 
> So close to when i find out :) im the 3rd february and cant wait :happydance:Click to expand...

mines on the 1st :happydance: and SM you dont need a gender scan you are soooooo having a pink baby heeheheheheheh


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> lili24 said:
> 
> 
> I might look like you when I'm 42 weeks LOL.
> 
> You're too funny, already decided you'll go over by 2 weeks? :haha:Click to expand...

I have as well CJ I ket saying to OH I will have baby on 20th instead of 6th but now Emma told me they brought out a new law last year so they can't induce you any later than 10 days over so I will be induced on 16th and then have baby on 18th :rofl: I hope not but gotta prepare for the worst I guess! 

I can't believe it's not Monday yet.. I didn't feel my baby much yesterday which I guess is normal as it seems to have moved up I can now feel that hard lump right behind my belly button! But I really can't wait to see it again now :)


----------



## lili24

Oh is it still not Monday!? I swear this is the longest week of my life! I don't think it went so slow going up to my gender scan or any of the others! Rarrrrrrr!! :(


----------



## -Linn-

I agree Lili it is so so so slow! It's only Thursday and I went out every day this week as well which should have made it go faster!! Gotta do some cleaning now and get dressed as our mini cookery class starts today :) It's a 10 week course for little ones so I hope it will at least make today go faster!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

just got screening results in the post....risk of NTD is low and downs is 1:992 which is low.

im so releived im :cry:


----------



## lili24

Fab news hun!! That is low! I kinda wish I got the screening tests now.. Had the scan but no bloods. 

Linn that sounds fun! She will love it I bet. 

2 more working days left for me then hopefully the weekend will go fast! Are you getting a 4D scan this time? Which time is best to go with anterior placenta? I was thinking to book for 27 weeks :)


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I would go at 27 weeks hun don't know if I will have one as I'm having extra scans at the hospital I might not... must say though that the pix you get with anterior placenta are not as great as others I have seen but it was still a fab experience!!


----------



## SylvieB

linn, that sounds like fun, bet your LO will love it.
i have to study but can't make myself get up from the computer lol


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I have to clean a bit before I go out at 1 OH is working half day and he started early so I really want to hoover the stairs and do the kitchen before he gets here as we're going to have someone come to the house which is why he is off!! But I also can't get away!


----------



## SylvieB

so at least he managed to get off and you didn't have to reschedule.
making lunch now, any excuse not to study lol
hubby likes kyla, prescilla and larissa for a girl. can live with kyla but the rest... but we still got time and girl's name will eventually be my decision as he got to choose the boy's lol


----------



## E&L's mummy

lili24 said:


> Fab news hun!! That is low! I kinda wish I got the screening tests now.. Had the scan but no bloods.

they dont do NT scans here so this was the only option. didnt realise i was worried till the results came lol


----------



## E&L's mummy

Linn have fun at cooking xx


----------



## debgreasby

Hey girlies, just checking in!

Loving the bump piccies, and 'm getting very excited about your scans!

Much love, wish i was still with you :(


----------



## E&L's mummy

so do we Deb....it wont be long till youre back here for good. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

!?!?!?!? when did i move boxes?!?!?!?!? im in the middle one now and i missed it :( lol


----------



## SylvieB

debs, so do we. hope you get to be in one of these groups again soon
e&l, i think it changes at 17+6


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies........................Oooops i mean afternoon!!! Been at dd1's school today doing road safety with the kids..............fun fun fun!!
Welcome hannahR and lavender1, glad you could join us xx

Linn i gasped at your bump!!! You can be guaranteed that i will never ever be that big!!! Even at 40+ :cry:

Lili i hope your bump grows, fingers crossed it will pop out further soon :thumbup: I do love it though it is small and perfect xxx

Will take another bump pic next week at 20 weeks (eek) as at the moment it really has not changed since last week!! GROW BUMP GROW!!! I wonder if i plant myself in the garden like a flower my bump will grow??? :nope:

Be back later as got to pick dd1 up at 3pm then they are both off for swimming lessons at 4.30pm..............all go today xxx

Glad you could pop in Debs, lovely to hear from you xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

If anyone is interested on the first page i have added up how many we have on different teams so far..............and will continue to do so, thought it would be interesting!!
We need more pink ladies xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma hope I can bring the numbers up for team pink :) The class was fun but didn't do very much today as it was only the first time! It is a class to also promote healthy eating and prevent kids from becoming overweight so we all had to be weighed ... aaaaahh I put on another 4 pounds! But the ladies there said I was slim, not for much longer I don't think!!


----------



## lili24

4lbs is nothing! You are slim! Just with a great big fabulous baby bump! Sounds a good class though x

That's a busy day today Emma! Makes the time go faster though doesn't it :) x


----------



## -Linn-

yeah the class is sponsored by the NHS as well but I don't want to say too much in case it would offend anyone but some of the kids there I felt really sorry for them! They kept asking for chocolates and cakes and by the sounds of it only ever eat ready meals or chips and the likes! 

4 pounds in 3 weeks ok it could be worse I guess just hoping I won't gain 70 again like with DD! 

I got really bad pelvic girdle pain again today! I'm a bit worried I walk lots and can't just not walk to places anymore but now I get it every time I walk somewhere and it's getting worse, I can still cope without any pain killers and I know it can be much worse but I'm a bit worried I will need crutches or anything like that! Did anyone have PGP with their other kids? Did it get really bad when the babies got bigger? 

I didn't feel my baby today which worries me now but I keep telling myself its cause I have been up pretty much all day cleaning and then walking to and from the child development centre and now I will make some lasagne and chili for tomorrow. Does anyone else get those quiet days? 

Sorry for the long post! xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah, i get quiet days when i am hectic, but normally then feel the baby again at night when i can chill out xxx
Linn............you are one of these people who put on weight whilst pregnant, i wouldn't worry as you know that you can loose it easily after!! You eat so well and healthy most of the time so who cares!!! Bet you put on 80lb this time....................he he he. Seriously you know what your body does when pregnant and that is just your body storing and protecting the baby!! I am just so jealous of your bump already!! I was never ever that big at 40+ and you are not even 20w's yet!!! You have a fantastic bump hun xxxx
Right got to get the girls ready for swimming now................First time dd2 will not need me in the pool!! Hope she is ok about it.............can not believe my 2yr old can swim...........they are such mermaids!
Linn i hope the pain goes soon.................get it checked out if it gets worse hun xx


----------



## Delilah

Deb me too, you will be back here before you know it :hugs: 

E&L's mummy well done on the blood results - I am still waiting for mine - we dont get the NT scan either just bloods, it is 10 days now since I had them done and nothing :nope:

I panicked earlier and signed in to post this question https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/255802-does-your-belly-button-pop-out.html 

Ok must go about to restart in 2 mins, today is going so slowly I have had some upsetting news from a friend and just want to go home and am delivering this workshop until 5pm ish so it will be gone 8 when I get home....

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah gotta get that pain checked! 

yesterday was quiet too but then I felt baby a little at night but I'm sitting now and can't feel anything, hope all is well in there... now finally off to cook that food! I eat healthy food but I also eat crap I must say.. won't say no to coke, chocolates or cake :)


----------



## lili24

I don't know what pelvic girdle pain feels like but I do get all sorts of pains after walking and being active for a while. What does it feel like Linn?

I eat healthy too but I also love junk as you know! ;)

I notice movement a lot less when I am active, that will be why you haven't felt as much today probably. My baby is having a quiet day today too and I've been sitting at my computer working for most of it! I even got my doppler out for the first time since 16 weeks cos of how quiet she is! I bet by tonight they both have an energy burst and we wonder why we were worried!


----------



## Trix

Have just posted on the bump updates thread but thought I'd also post on here too as I always like seeing how my fellow June buddies are getting on :flower:

This is me at 10 weeks 2 days:



And now at 16 weeks 6 days:


----------



## SylvieB

marie, my belly button never popped out with DD, even though everyone was having bets on whether i was carrying twins or triplets...


----------



## -Linn-

Lili glad I'm not the only one who worries! The pain is kind of between my legs... it's the pelvic bones that are hurting.. every time after I walked somewhere and then when I get up again for example like now just to cook it really hurts when I walk esp up the stairs and when I put my legs apart or move them too close together. Difficult to explain but as I never felt anything like it before I'm guessing it's that pelvic girdle pain.. I had none with DD but her head was pretty big so maybe something got damaged?! If I'm just sitting on the couch and don't move it doesn't really hurt!! 

I thought I felt baby when I was cooking but not sure as I feel it more when I'm sitting or lying not standing.... aaaaahh it's already starting, I'm addicted to those kicks! 

:hugs: xx


----------



## -Linn-

Nice bump trix! 

my belly button is nearly out now but with DD it took longer and it went back to normal after the birth :)


----------



## Delilah

Nice bumps Trix!

Linn do you remember me posting with this at 13/14 weeks - I was in AGONY with it - they almost didnt do my stitch because I was in so much pain. 

Here are a few links that helped me to understand it:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicgirdlepain/

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/

Both are different. 

I was lucky that it passed by week 17. With me I was ok sitting still but every time I moved or stretched in a certain way I yelped in pain. 

It is often misdiagnosed as sciatica I believe - some women have PGP just for a little while, others throughout pregnancy, and others it doesnt go away. You can take paracetamol and put heat pads on it. I can 100% sympathise - it is because everything down there is softening up.

Packing up to go home now.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Marie I was told PGP is the new name for SPD... mine gets worse every time I take a walk... but I have to walk to places nearly every day so I can only hope it won't get worse. With DD I had nothing! 

Baby has moved a little now but it feels less strong guess it turned around which is why I didn't feel as much yesterday and today! 

Off to Sainsburys now to buy mozarella for my lasagne, why do I always forget something when I go shopping? I'm starving the Lasagne is ready but I haven't got the cheese here aaaaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Linn, hope you have a comfy night hun. 

Delilah i had the bloods done at 16+5 and im 18weeks today....so little over a week....i bet there in the post hun..dont worry xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Delilah................no news is good news!! I was told that if all is ok then just wait for the letter and if there is a risk then you are normally contacted within A WEEK XX

Trix..........love the bump pic hun!! Very neat xx

Oh Linn you poor thing.............does it hurt when you do pelvic floor excercise?? This is supposed to help that sort of pain.............................apparently!!!

I am like Lili, when i am active i don't feel much movement that day!! I guess baby just falls asleep when we rest after being hectic...............makes sence really xx


----------



## -Linn-

My Lasagne is finally in the oven now... Emma was it you saying I eat healthy stuff? I went to Sainsburys to buy mozarella and tomatoes and ended up with strawberry tartlettes and custard doughnuts and some sainsburys taste the difference lemonade :dohh: don't have to wonder if I'm putting on weight do I? 

I blame my DD I took her to have a little look at the bakery counter and she said I want that one pointing at strawberry tartelettes so I looked at my OH and said I wanted it too :rofl: I will be rolling into 3rd tri :) 

Pain got worse now will ask at the hospital on Monday!


----------



## SylvieB

Linn, hope they can help you.
Eating habits... My dad sent me a whole box with chocolate and other stuff for my bday... good that i'm pregnant, otherwise i wouldn't have the excuse to eat it all lol
was gonna make lasagne today as well till i realised i was out of meat... hubby just wants some cereal anyways but i feel like putting a pizza in, at least something warm (though i cooked for lunch for DD and me...)


----------



## emmadrumm77

No i mean normally....................your meals are healthy!! It is not as though you go to a chippie or order pizza or go to Mc D's all the time. Ypou enjoy home cooking which is much better for you!!
I am just glad you got your appetite back hun xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn.....................Not sure if you had seen this? Noone has replied to her yet, but seems you are both experiencing the same xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/255927-am-getting-spd.html


----------



## nightkd

I am getting so impatient for my scan on Saturday... :hissy:

Got a Winnie the Pooh sleeping bag from Blooming Marvellous for £8 today! Reduced from £22! :thumbup: And got my moses basket now and changing mat...:happydance:

xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah hun I do enjoy cooking! I rarely go to McD and the likes as I find it too expensive for a pile of junk food! 

hmmmhh and Emma coming to think of it stawberry tartelletes are kind of healthy too.... I read somewhere strawberries are good for you :rofl:

hmmmhhh I'm so mean, in case anyone doesn't know what to eat tonight
 



Attached Files:







PICT2315_600x364.JPG
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lili24

Mmmmmmm haha meanie!!


----------



## -Linn-

You can always send OH to tescos I guess ... now is the best time! Once I'm not pregnant anymore I won't be able to send OH out to buy stuff I'm craving!!


----------



## lili24

I know! Pregnancy definitely has it's perks! And you can eat what you want without people calling you greedy! I really feel like a banoffee pie did you see any at tesco? If so I will send him! :lol: :lol:


----------



## E&L's mummy

ive just attacked som choc fingers......yum yum yum yum


----------



## -Linn-

I was at sainsburys Lili... saw some there! don't know if I'm too late hope you got a treat anyway :)


----------



## sweetniss113

I am so mad with my doctors today. I had an appointment for 10 am and I got there @ 9:55 and they told me I was to late they had wrote me up as a no show.turns out they changed my time to 930 and left it on voice mail. so they r charging me a $25 no show fee and I had to get a new appointment but she thinks they will do my 29 scan at this new one since I will be 19 weeks. the new one is Tuesday.


----------



## -Linn-

I would not pay and complain they left you a voice mail and didn't know wether you picked it up or not, after all it was them who just changed the appointment! That is just outrageous!!


----------



## nightkd

-Linn- said:


> I would not pay and complain they left you a voice mail and didn't know wether you picked it up or not, after all it was them who just changed the appointment! That is just outrageous!!

I agree! They should've continued to ring until they spoke to you in person, how else could they confirm it? They could at least have said in the voicemail that once you picked it up, could you call to confirm...if you didn't, you obviously didn't pick it up! :dohh:

Do NOT pay that, it's extortionate and it was their fault!!!

x


----------



## emmadrumm77

I agree sweetniss.................DO NOT PAY!!!! That is awful and they do not have a leg to stand on!!!

I have had an interesting evening!! Put the girls to bed at 7pm, at 7.30 they both came out....................Abi had split her lip!!!! Apparently they were messing around and she fell............anyway...................the bleeding took half hr to control along with ice put on..........after panicking and calling A&E they said that they may not do anything but depends how far down her lip it is and how deep..........I could be there till 11 and told to go home or they may decide she needed a stitch!!!................I then had a moment of...................hang on a minute you daft pregnant bird................you used to be an A&E nurse!!!!! Laughing at my stupidity and total panick that this was my beautiful 2yr old................I realised that actually i can do this myself!!! Popped to sainsbury's bought some steri-strip and she is now patched together and asleep!!!!

My goodness, why do we loose our marbles when it comes to our own??? I have stitched sooooooooooooooo many people i have lost count!!!

Now going to curl up and go to sleep, slightly embarrased with myself :blush:


----------



## -Linn-

ah bless Emma, thank god you managed to sort it! :hugs:


----------



## Delilah

Aw Emma its because you were so shocked and worried, glad she's ok :hugs:

Oi Linn! You didnt mention the chocolate eclair in the photo lol hope you enjoyed them :thumbup: - I have now done 14 days of no choc, crips, biscuits or cakes - must go and shine that halo soon! Although I could devour a cupboard full if I had them in the house - maybe I need to get Paul trained!

I have eaten dinner and am still hungry - wanted to exercise but my arm is still making me yelp every time I press on it, hopefully tomorrow. Still no blood test results... again hopefully tomorrow. Might have some fruit & fibre cereal... god my life is so rock & roll!

OMG I can smell Friday and the weekend :happydance:

Mx


----------



## tannembaum

Hello!!! Can you put me down for the 10th June....and im having a girl!!! :D
So excited....I've waited this long to write on here as I've been so nervous....haven't had the greatest pregnancy so far, but everything is going good at the mo AND I get an extra scan next week as baby refused to turn over and have her spine checked....tried for 2 hours today lol


----------



## Delilah

Hi Tannembaum welcome :flower: x


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah that was OHs eclair DD and I went for the strawberry tartelettes :) 

Congrats Tannembaum, hehe whats your nick supposed to mean? Did you mean TanneNbaum? 

I'm off to bed now, night everyone! xxx


----------



## sweetniss113

I dont intend to pay then just mad they are trying to charge me and I even checked the voice mail on speaker phone while the lady listened to it they said they were calling about my appt and to call back asap they left the voice mail @9 35 so how could she try and say they made my appt for 9 30 I left mad and she seemed happy with herself saying the doctor wont see me again til I had paid, I told her I could switch but in reality he is the only one that delivers at my hospital and he did deliver all 4 of my other kids so I know I will have to talk to him directly about it before they change it on my file.


----------



## nightkd

sweetniss113 said:


> I dont intend to pay then just mad they are trying to charge me and I even checked the voice mail on speaker phone while the lady listened to it they said they were calling about my appt and to call back asap they left the voice mail @9 35 so how could she try and say they made my appt for 9 30 I left mad and she seemed happy with herself saying the doctor wont see me again til I had paid, I told her I could switch but in reality he is the only one that delivers at my hospital and he did deliver all 4 of my other kids so I know I will have to talk to him directly about it before they change it on my file.

Wow! What feckin' idiots!! :dohh: Hope the Dr is more reasonable, especially if you're a long term patient!

xx


----------



## SylvieB

Did you save that message? I would make him listen to it and show him what time they called you. That's really ridiculous!
Tannembaum, welcome. Was wondering about your nick as well (thanks linn for asking lol)
and linn, you are just sooo evil! lol xx


----------



## gem86

Hi girls
can i be added to the list please :) 
im new to this site so still trying to get used to it! 
my dd is 17th June (lets see if baby decides to show on that day!) 

Thanks 
luv gem xxx


----------



## tannembaum

Linn- lol yep thats what its supposed to mean....my name is Tanya and I've had the nickname since school (aparently they sound the same LOL) Oh and our German teacher was pretty rubbish as that is how we were told "tannenbaum" was spelt lol.


----------



## -Linn-

haha thats funny but your name doesnt sound like tannenbaum does it? what a great teacher you had there :wacko:

I have been to the childrens centre this morning with DD for messy play... she looooved it :) But my pelvis didn't... I was all fine this morning but as soon as I arrived there I didn't really want to walk back anymore and now it's hurting again as soon as I stand up... will ask them at hospital on Monday but I guess I will have to make a GP appointment about it as I won't see my midwife until I'm 24 weeks. 

I really hope this weekend will go very fast so that it's finally Monday.. at least we're getting there slowly!!!

How are my bump buddies and everybody else today? I'm going to have the last custard donought now, OH reckons they don't last til the next day but I think it will be fine :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

:hugs:linn.

im ok i suppose today. might have found a shop to go play with the pushchair i want to look at. feeling abit down today but i think im tired after last nights events. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

:hugs: to you hun hope you will feel better soon.. I'm happy my baby is active again today my house is still clean from yesterday (miracle) and dinner is already done, my DD is in bed for the next 2 hrs so I get to relax! What happened last night? Just your DDs having tantrums? xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh had the most awful row with DD2. :cry: and DD1 is just unsettled. she has been for a week or so now.


----------



## -Linn-

hope it will get better soon! x


----------



## lili24

Hello! Sooooo happy this is the last working day and I just want the weekend to go fast for once! Really anxious for Monday!

This morning I bought the cotbed mattress (its coming on Tuesday!) and curtain pole for her room. Oh and did I mention her pram came yesterday!! I haven't had it out yet cos it got delivered to my mums but I'm gonna play with it on the weekend!

Are you getting a double pram E&L? 

Were you ok walking home Linn? It sounds really uncomfortable :( xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I was ok I had to walk fast as well as it was raining really hard! It's not very far only 15 minutes, now I'm at home it's painfull so I will have to do a lot of sitting on the sofa, thank god I got so much practice at that :rofl:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn you poor thing :cry: At least dd is in bed and you can just chill for a while xx
Linn & Lili....................OMG................Monday will be here before you know it!!! I think Linn's bump buddies should guess her babies sex!!!
I think a boy............................I think you will need to shop blue xxx :thumbup:

E&L arguments are horrrid, i hope it sorts it's self out hun!!! I also feel tired today due to my hectic day yest and then the whole Abi....lip incident!!! Bless her. She looks fine today, Steri-strip still on and no swelling, so the ice on for an hr helped xx

Right, tonight i am having chicken enchillada's................Mmmmmmmmmmm

:hugs: & :hugs: to you all xx


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmhhh love enchiladas but always end up making fajitas! 

OMG can't believe this guy just comes knocking at my door really loudly (thank god DD didn't wake) and then he asks if my parents are in as he wants to sell sky tv... WTF my parents? I was a bit rude to him and told him that no my parents are in fact living in another country and not to bother me ever again as I was more than happy with virgin!

Oh Emma that would be ok I already picked what I want from the next directory... it's not much but should be enough  Can't find loads I like for boys but what have I got my washing machine for!


----------



## lili24

Linn take that as a compliment!! You must look really good and young enough to live with your parents. Which wrinkle cream do you use?? :haha: :haha:

I hate sales people and I hate anyone knocking on my door to sell me crap. Or calling our house phone selling!! I tell them as politely as possible to F OFF!


----------



## -Linn-

I don't look that young though lol.. he was just an idiot! I hate them too... Luckily noone calls here but I keep getting those automated calls they are doing my head in! 

Oh and I use no wrinkle cream at all! Using E45 cream at the moment as my skin goes so dry in the winter not very glamorous :)


----------



## Delilah

Hey everyone, just checking in - I got my blood test results - I had to phone the hospital and antenatal eventually accessed my records. I am very low risk 1:5400 - I am so delighted :happydance: they said that given my age it is an excellent result they would expect hundreds not in the thousands :cloud9:

So I am a bit more relaxed now for my scan in 11 days! Still not felt baby move though!

Lili and Linn, it seems to have gone so slow. I'm not anyone's bump buddy but will predict a boy too for Linn! Hope your pelvis is ok, take it easy and maybe mention it on Monday?

E&L's mummy sorry things went bad last night, hopefully you'll make up and have a good weekend together.

Marie xxx


----------



## Delilah

p.s. there's only one thing worse than crap sales people and thats smarmy crap sales people who think you fall for their bulls*$t!


----------



## fi_broon

Congrats Delilah! I have exactly the same risk factor...1/5400 for downs :) The age risk was actually 1/300 (I'm 36).

Good luck to those having their scans on Monday. I have mine also, 10.30 EST then I see my spacialist at 1. Hope this weekend hurrys up.

Fi


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Delilah it's getting worse I need to go to the toilet but I don't want to get up :cry: 
Just got DD downstairs which was bad enough... I feel like an old lady! Will mention it on monday they will probably say to see my GP though.. hope I won't need physio as I don't think my DD would like that and I guess I would have to walk there. 

So far 2 guesses for boy... anybody else? Can look at my bump on Facebook I deleted it from here!


----------



## Delilah

Good luck as well on Monday Fi, my age risk was 1:128 so it is a HUGE difference I cant stop smiling!!!! 

Mxx


----------



## Taz

Hiya Emma will you update me plz 5th June and we are on team blue!!!!!

xoxo


----------



## lili24

Those are fab results Fi and Delilah! 

Linn I've guessed boy right from the start for you, I don't think I will change now. I'll go on facebook and look at your pics again and then I'll place my final bet.

I've got those weird shooting pains up my cervix does anyone else get them? :(


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Lili I get those too on top of the lovely pelvic pain :) But I'm still so happy! I now just hope the weekend will be over really really fast! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah and Fi thats fab.. I don't know what my age risk would have been but my risk also went down really low after the blood and scan tests :)


----------



## lili24

Looked at your scan and bump pics again and I really haven't got a clue lol. But cos I said boy from the beginning I will stick with it! xx


----------



## SylvieB

e&l, sorry about the argument, sure everything will be fine again soon
emma, sorry about your LO, glad everything's ok.
marie and fi, so happy your results were so good!
was out with susan for about 5 hours today and am absolutely shattered. can't wait till she's in bed later (think i'm gonna put her down extra early) and i can lay on the couch...
linn, what an idiot. i hate sales people...
finally ordered new glasses today. left mine on a train about 9 months ago and been running around with contacts ever since. figured with bubs on the way it might be good to have glasses (thinking hospital time, nursing later etc when you really don't feel like doing anything - and don't wanna put anything in your eyes)
still haven't bought anything for the baby... hubby can't get over the price for the prams here and wants an american one but those don't come with the carrycot and the back doesn't go completely flat - so basically baby always stays in the car seat which i don't think is good for the back at all - but it costs a fraction of a german one. but my family already agreed to chip in on the pushchair - he still thinks it's a waste of money though. same with the rest as well lol
and now that we got confused which team colour we're on (i'm going with pink), there's not that much too buy either till next scan...
linn, hope you'll be better again. do you have anyone nearby who could watch DD for a bit if you had to go get physio? and am guessing for a girl just because i'm having another one lol no actually think it's a boy (but guessing a boy for katie, she back yet?)


----------



## -Linn-

Sylvie I think the German ones are much better, no offense! 
if you buy a nice one you can resell it for good money! Otherwise have a look on ebay they do some cheap ones with carrycot as well :) 

So everybody's voting for a boy for me! I think Emma is having a boy but we have to wait for a veeery long time to find out!


----------



## Mrs G

Hey ladies, hope everyone's ok. 

Linn, I'd take that as a compliment. I remember a few (ok a lot!) of years ago, I got asked for ID to buy a bottle of wine in Tesco - I was 27!!

Delilah, I'm 18w2d if you fancy a bump buddy??

xx


----------



## lili24

Haha I got asked for ID going to see a film (it was an 18!) not so long ago and I didn't have any with me! The shame of it! :haha:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hello ladies!! Been out and about today. Just cought up though.
Congrats on results for Marie and Fi............mine were 1:6200, which is good for 32yrs xx

Linn..................I am sorry you have to wait so long to find out what i am having xxx Hmmmmm i wonder xx

Taz have updated you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Ahhh my day is going so slowly and I'm so bored!! 

I hope the weekend won't be the same!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone, sorry for being MIA, no time to check forum in the last 2 days!
Glad to hear my bump buddies are doing well, Lili and Linn, getting excited for you for Monday!!! Was so nice to see Zoé again on screen, although she didn't cooperate much with the sonographer which meant it lasted 1.5 hours!!!

Doing OK, still have nausea and my cold is finally going away. Left with a deep cough, apparently made worse by yoga which I tried yesterday. Oops! Oh and down-dog doesn't help with nausea :sick:

So happy it's the weekend! Lili, can't wait to stock up like you, seems you're almost fully stocked! We're shopping for the stroller (pram) this weekend, we want an all-terrain one that can fit infant car seats. Found a nice store in Toronto, which we'll explore on Sunday!

The contractor started working on the nursery!!!! Will post photos on FB this weekend of the advances in the renos...

OK, back to work, will check in later!
Yay Fi and Delilah, great numbers!!!!


----------



## lili24

It bloody will :( I feel like time has stopped. 

Hop in my time machine Linn we are going to Monday! 

I wish!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh my weekend will flyby!!! I am going to my sisters in Surrey first thing tomorrow for her daughter's 4th bday party, staying with her and then all our girls (she has 3) are going swimming. Should be fun fun fun!!!

I hope the weekend goes quick for you with scan's Monday!! Mine 2 days after.....Yippee


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh, I'm guessing.... girl for Linn, for no reason other than everyone else says boy!


----------



## nightkd

I just remembered that I should be drinking lots of water for my scan tomorrow :dohh:

DH just experienced an Earthquake at work...not a huge one 4.0 - he said it was pretty cool


----------



## Moongirl

hey everyone!

its taken me a bit to catch up (need to be more of a regular reader! :winkwink:) so want to say congrats to those of you who had the scan (but sorry those of you that didn't get to see the gender!) and another big congrats to the girls that got blood results back. That's another worry ticked off the list :thumbup:

i had the worst night sleep ever last night. was too hot then too cold, baby kicking lumps out of me, a couple of braxton hicks (i think!) and my ribs still ache too much!! arrrggghhh! and the midwife said swimming might help - it sure as hell didn't yesterday :haha: hopefully i'll get a full night sleep tonight! 

Anyway, have a good weekend all! I hope it goes quickly for you linn and lili so your scan comes quicker on Monday, but i hope it goes slowly for me so i'm not back to work too quickly!!

:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili how can time go so slow? I am sooo bored, got no exciting plans for the weekend at all, the weather is so bad as well... wish it was summer already! 

CJ can't wait to see the pix I had all my stuff for DD when I was 21 weeks! And I mean everything... but then I went on a couple of very big shopping sprees and spent thousands just during 2 days :) This time I will only be buying clothes, already got a new moses basket and will be getting a new crib.. and then we will see about cot later on.. DD is still sleeping in hers!


----------



## fi_broon

I so want to go shopping. Of course, I want to find the out the flavour on Monday before I go nuts.

We started painting the nursery over the holidays but nothing has been done in the last week or so. I'm desperate to get it finished so I can go shopping as I have nowhere to put things. I have already bought my crib, glider & ottoman and chest of drawers/change table. They are still in boxes taking up space in my spare room.

Mum & dad are waiting for my scan results on Monday before they order my pram...which is going to be tricky since I live in Canada and they are in Scotland. I have it all picked out though, the Uppababy Vista in red.

Is any one else getting antsy to get everything done?

Fi
 



Attached Files:







image_1_color_1_fullset.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SylvieB

fi, i am. especially as we keep fighting about what kinda stuff to get. i got a lot of things stuck in my head which aren't supposed to be good for the baby which apparently aren't known in the states and hubby won't believe me because apparently all i can find about those matters is in german, nothing in english...
but got my parents both on my side with the pram, so i can go nuts there lol


----------



## LG1385

Definitely! My mom ordered my crib which should arrive tomorrow, so I am super pumped!! Now I just need the mattress so I can put the bedding on!

I want to buy more clothes but I've gotten some non-gender specific stuff already and we aren't finding out the sex until birth. Arg! It's so frustrating! I wish I could convince my hubby to find out!


----------



## LG1385

Speaking about fighting - last night my hubby made a comment about how no one cares about his opinions, and that none of the furniture in our house is what he would pick because he doesn't like dark wood. This really hurt my feelings, as I try to make our house nice with the things I choose (and I DO ask his opinions!) and when I told him so, he didn't respond. So a little while later I started crying a little, and he said I was taking it way out of context, and that set me to BAWLING!

Darn hormones!


----------



## SylvieB

darn men is more like it
that could have been totally my hubby lol even though he always decides what we get but if he later on decides he doesn't like it anymore it's still my fault lol


----------



## nightkd

LG1385 said:


> Speaking about fighting - last night my hubby made a comment about how no one cares about his opinions, and that none of the furniture in our house is what he would pick because he doesn't like dark wood. This really hurt my feelings, as I try to make our house nice with the things I choose (and I DO ask his opinions!) and when I told him so, he didn't respond. So a little while later I started crying a little, and he said I was taking it way out of context, and that set me to BAWLING!
> 
> Darn hormones!

I'm so thankful for my hubby...in that situation I'd have told him to stop complaining, he'd have called me a bitch and we'd have laughed about it :haha:

Maybe your hubby is coming out in sympathy with his own hormones!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## nightkd

Question gals - for my scan tomorrow, I'm trying to drink loads of water...but I don't like water...Is watered down squash okay?

xx


----------



## SylvieB

i'm sure that's fine, hunni. it's more about you having loads of liquids in your belly. at this stage, the picture should be fine regardless, baby's big enough now. in germany you don't even get told to drink anything beforehand and i could see bubba just fine on tuesday lol
have fun 2mrz xx


----------



## fi_broon

I think it can be any liquid...just need to fill your bladder. Good luck for your scan :)

Fi


----------



## nightkd

Thank you!! :D Hubby always makes comments like "That's not water!" :dohh: I ought to be drinking more anyway, so I'll take this as an opportunity to fluid up! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## sweetniss113

20 ish week scan drinking loads isnt as important and I have always been told fluids not any particular thing just drink.


----------



## LG1385

Yeah my ultrasound at 12 weeks I was told to empty my bladder, and when I came back, we could see everything just as well as we could with a full bladder. *shrug*


----------



## E&L's mummy

thak you for your comments ladies. she seems better today after her teacher told her exactly what i had told her last night about her behaviour being totally un acceptable.

ok now as you may have gathered i am a little bit of a worrier but.....my resuts dont seem that good now. im only 30 and mine were 1:992 not in the thousands like you lot....im worried now :cry:

and im voting Girl for Linn.

Lilli yeh gonna need a double as DD2 will only be 22 mths old when butterbean turns up and i walk a mile an half on the school run. ive found a stockist for the one i want to look at...just gonna work on hubby to go let me play.

i had sausage goulash with rice for dinner.....just like me mum used to make it was yum.


----------



## nightkd

Thanks! I just want to make it as clear as possibly possible, I'll be disappointed if we don't find out the sex tomorrow! Hope Bean cooperates :thumbup: Not sure when I'll be having my next scan, probably twenty something weeks for a 3D scan for my birthday prezzy :)

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Fi I like the pram... it is very similar to mine but mine is navy with lime and yellow... but you can't really see that it is mainly navy :) 

Sylvie put your foot down with the pram I don't want to get into it but was quite shocked to see people just transporting babies in car seat but maybe it's better to have a private conversation on that subject.. I really don't want to upset/offend anyone. I guess it's just not what we are used to!! After all you will be at home with the baby so you should choose the pram that mainly you are going to be using!


----------



## fi_broon

Thanks Linn :)

The whole keeping an infant in a car seat thing seems quite common in North America. The top selling prams are travel systems and you can't use the stroller part for a new born. It's not so much of an issue if it's the middle of winter and all you are doing is taking baby to car, to shop, to car, to home...but I spent ages looking for one with a bassinet attachment as I intend to walk a lot in the summer. I was always told that it's not good for a baby to spend too long in a car seat.

Fi


----------



## E&L's mummy

i was happier with DD2 in the car seat with her breathing issues but that was just how i felt.


----------



## fi_broon

E&L, I hope I didn't offend. I can see where having baby in a more upright position would be a benefit.

Fi


----------



## SylvieB

fi, really, you were told that? my hubby says he never heard of that and noone he know does it, so basically can't be right (is it just me or is that an argument of a 5 yo?)
e&l, can totally see where you are coming from! that's a different thing though then!
forgot earlier, felt last night like my first braxton hicks. isn't that a bit early?


----------



## E&L's mummy

fi_broon said:


> E&L, I hope I didn't offend. I can see where having baby in a more upright position would be a benefit.
> 
> Fi

not at all hun. it was a decision between what i felt was right for her back and for her breathing. where ever poss she would be in the carrycot bit when out but if she had not long had a feed or a throwing up fit, i would put her in the car seat or her bouncing chair, if we were at home, (not bounching obviously lol) so she was a little more upright. im afraid i was naughty to with her sleeping at night after she stopped breathing while on her back in hospital. i used to wedge her on her side so if she was sick it would come out and not choke her again.


----------



## E&L's mummy

SylvieB said:


> fi, really, you were told that? my hubby says he never heard of that and noone he know does it, so basically can't be right (is it just me or is that an argument of a 5 yo?)
> e&l, can totally see where you are coming from! that's a different thing though then!
> forgot earlier, felt last night like my first braxton hicks. isn't that a bit early?

yeh i had been told the same thing about their backs etc, have you seen the new car seats avaiable....will find a link.

yeh i didnt have to worry about it with DD1 but with DD2 i had to have a serious chat with her about her scaring the you know what out of me and her daddy lol.


----------



## -Linn-

aaaahhh how am I going to survive the night without cakes?!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i have mini eclairs defrosting as we speak............. :dance:

oh yeh and im not sharing haaaahahhahahah


----------



## E&L's mummy

double post just to prove im not sharing mwahhhhhahhhh


----------



## -Linn-

oh you're so mean... my DD is screaming she doesnt want to sleep :( First she asked for a drink I got her water she threw it across the room as she didn't want water and now she keeps screaming she wants that water ...aaaaaahhh I need peace and quiet. OH has gone out and I really hope she will be quiet soon!!


----------



## lili24

Awww Linn :hugs:

I haven't had a cake tonight but my sweet tooth is going mad and I need something!! I've got a doughnut I might have :) or mint choc chip ice cream :)

My bump has been quiet again today!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh my bump was more active today but it feels a lot less strong than before our babies must have turned around.. this morning when I woke up I though the baby was gone my belly was all flat but then it came out a lot more again! Get your OH to get you coke if you are worried :) I had a bowl of cereal with lots of sugar now... yeah very healthy I know but at least I'm not craving sweets anymore! 

DD started talking about the baby and now seems to be asleep.. I can only hear the music that I got playing through the monitor now :)


----------



## lili24

Yeh that's what I mean, I have felt things but a lot less strong. It is crazy how things can change from day to day.. So it can be because they have turned around and kicking a different way?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey Lili, I've noticed that when I'm really busy I don't really pick up on baby movement. Then at night when I sit down it's more obvious! And yes, I think it also has to do with the position if we feel it more or less, depending on where they're kicking toward. I could have sworn I got booted downward toward my bladder today, whereas last night I was getting it in the ribs (already! Darn the short stature!). They're still small enough at this stage to have room to move around! When they'll get bigger they'll not move as much and kick more consistantly in one place... Just hope she doesn't decide to settle when big and keep kicking me in the ribs!!

Still at work trying to finish this darn presentation... Think I'll just go home now and do it later...


----------



## -Linn-

Lili yes I think your baby is probably kicking towards your back now if you know what I mean! 

CJ when my DD was bigger she still was moving and shifting all over the place.. I never knew where I'd feel her next.. she was back to back though so I could feel her arms and legs kicking and waving around! Gosh I can't believe your getting it in the ribs already poor you! my baby loves to lie really low down.. I kept having to shove DDs bum down away from my ribs all the time when she was huge, it's actually painful!

Hope you'll get that presentation done asap :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Thanks bumpsters xxx

Ahhh I can't imagine what a kick up in the ribs feels like! My baby is really low most of the time, don't think I've felt anything above my belly button but I'm tall aren't I? Oucch I bet it hurts in the ribs! :haha:

Good luck for the presentation CJ. I'm in bed now so happy to finish work. It's been a long week! 

You ok Linn is OH back yet xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I never got kicked in the ribs but her bum was right behind the lower ones shifting all the time it was killing me so I kept pushing it down which helped for a short while :) 

I'm fine DD is asleep and I'm downstairs sitting on the couch I'm so full I can't lie down yet! Plus it's much warmer down here :) I think I still got both windows open in my bedroom! He is not back yet I rang him and asked what he was doing and his reply was killing zombies, god knows how long that will take :rofl: I might go and watch a movie on the internet soon! Enjoy your time off hope it will go fast until Monday now.


----------



## E&L's mummy

ok so im totally confused now....just did some googleing and for my age the average risk is 1:900....mine was 1:992. now call me daft but it doesnt feel like low risk now. feels like average risk. am i losing the plot?


----------



## -Linn-

hun anything lower than 1 in 250 is low risk but the older you get the higher is the risk for you in general so your risk is low which it would be at your age! hope that makes sense! xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

sort of but ive seen ladies who are quite a bit older than me get 1:5000 or 6000. im so totally confused........


----------



## -Linn-

yeah then they got a really low risk!! it is all only statistics hun even a risk in of 1:18000 is no garantee as you could end up being that one unlucky person! Your risk is nearly 0.01 % which to me is really low so relax! :hugs:


----------



## Delilah

Hi ladies, E&L's mummy please dont worry - I would have been over the moon if I'd have got high hundreds - I was so shocked with my result and I'm 39 so expected 300-500. Not sure how old you are but as Linn said it is a very low risk. 

CJ cant wait to see your progress pictures, my nursery is just an almost empty office right now! 

Nightkd - any fluids will be fine - a few people have said to drink cola before the scan to make the baby move! Good luck cant wait to hear what your baby is. And 3 scans on Monday, I hope your weekends go quick but that mine goes slow!!! Mine is a week on Tuesday, so cant wait - you guys are all so lucky I cant feel my baby yet.

My plans for the weekend are sorting out the house, storing paperwork and moving stuff around so by Sunday night we want all the floor and counter space in the soon to be nursery clear. Emma your weekend sounds much more fun! 

Mrs G, I'm happy to be bump buddies with you :o)

I've been to the Trafford Centre tonight, picked up a few more maternity clothes, just need some jeans and another pair of trousers and I reckon I'll be ok until June - I have rearranged some of my wardrobes - I use our spare room for my clothes so am lucky to have 6 wardrobes all very organised - trousers in one, work suits, coats & jackets, tops, dresses and walking / outdoor wear in the last. So I have collated all my maternity wear into one and will move stuff out as it gets too small! I also picked up some gorgeous onesies from Debenhams in pink and blue - will return the unnecessary ones after the scan!!!

Its 12.30am I'm wide awake and will stop waffling now!!!! Catch you all tomrorrow, going to do some digging online for jeans.

Marie xx


----------



## nightkd

Delilah said:


> Nightkd - any fluids will be fine - a few people have said to drink cola before the scan to make the baby move! Good luck cant wait to hear what your baby is. Mine is a week on Tuesday, so cant wait - you guys are all so lucky I cant feel my baby yet.

Thanks, I don't think I'll need anything to get Bean moving, s/he's hyper mostly all of the time!! Might be worth taking something sugary along just incase though :) :thumbup:

Good luck for your scan when it comes!!! :D

xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, if ever you feel it in the ribs it'll be just about when you're due! :winkwink: It is NOT pleasant and I was shocked that my uterus is so far above my belly button already when I got measured on Tuesday :-( Baby's plotting perfect for gestational age, it's mom that's too small!!! Never occurred to me before we got pregnant...

Just finished the treadmill and dinner, now will finish the talk. It's 8 PM already, hoping to have it done by 9 PM so that I can get to bed. 

I'll catch you all tomorrow, hope everyone has a wonderful :sleep:
:hugs:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

already on there for due date. june 15th but found out today we are on team pink!


----------



## SylvieB

dnw, congrats on team pink
drinking coke before scan: the scan itself it lous for the baby and usually wakes it up, so i don't see the need for the coke. i just like drinking a glass with loads of ice a day because it's one of the few thinks that don't make me feel sick
cj, yay on the treadmill. i'm much too lazy for any xrvise. then again, i was out and about with DD for almost 5 hours walking yesterday, about 6 mile saccording to my step counter, that should count for something right lol
nightkd: good luck with your scan today (same to anyone else with scan?!)


----------



## -Linn-

wow CJ how small are you again? My uterus is a little bit above my belly button now but I only ever feel the baby much lower! 

Sylvie you are up early. As DD wouldn't sleep last night she let me sleep until 9.30 this morning :) And I still could have stayed in bed for longer!


----------



## nightkd

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> already on there for due date. june 15th but found out today we are on team pink!

Congrats! :D

Thanks Sylvie! :)

xx


----------



## lili24

Have fun nightkd! What time is your scan? X


----------



## -Linn-

aaaahhh lili the weekend is already dragging!! it won't stop raining and there is nothing to do!! i hope it will be sunday night very soon although i bet i won't be able to sleep all night!!


----------



## SylvieB

Susan usually gets up between 6 and 6.30, today she let us sleep till just after 7, so almost sleeping in...
can feel the uterus just slightly over the bellybutton as well but like linn said, movements are underneath it usually. felt a couple of kicks on the side next to the bellybutton but nothing higher than that


----------



## lili24

Linn tell me about it! I have nothing important to do today and my house is already spotless so I am bored and it's gonna drag! I'm gonna go shopping and then to my mums and try out my pram. Monday is in sight though, we are so close and yet so far :haha:

I'm gonna be clock watching all day! Wishin my life away! Are we the most impatient people or what? I just can't wait!! I feel like I'm going for 2 scans in one day!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Lili... oh my house is never spotless lol.. whenever I clean somewhere DD or rabbit make a mess somewhere else! But I just did dishes now will go play with DD then can clean the kitchen again and prepare dinner already.. so glamorous, I'm also wishing it away! At least you get to try your pram :) I wanted to go to the park with DD but it's pouring with rain!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nightkd any update on the scan?? Thinking of you!

dnw welcome to team pink!!! I've got so much pink clothes now I need to start buying other colours as I don't want Zoé in pink ALL the time! :blush:

Linn, I'm about 155cm which is 50th percentile for a 13 year old girl 

FINALLY finished my talk! I have a hair dresser's apt today to cover my roots and for a trim, looking forward to it! I'll take photos of the progression of the nursery to post on FB. And I have so much work to do around the house (remove remainder of wall paper in bathroom to get it prepped for paint, shorten the new curtains for our bedroom, install a new curved curtain rod in our bathroom and organize my book keeping for my "new" business) that the weekend will just zip by! Lili and Linn, come help me, it'll help time fly I swear!! :hugs:

Going out to friend's tonight, need to make lemon coconut squares to bring them. Emma, will email you banana cake recipe now before I forget!!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!!! :kiss:


----------



## E&L's mummy

i know im worrying for nothing but i think im getting my brain wrapped round and round with the numbers iyswim. 
delilah, im 30 nearly 31 hun. 

Lilli and Linn, not long now, ive still got 2 more weeks to wait. 

im gonna be off line for a few days. catch you all later. xx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I would happily come and help I'm so bored I really don't know what to do! And I'm craving sweets but got nothing in the house :(


----------



## debgreasby

She's posted on fb ... not gonna spoil the surprise ;)

E&L ... don't stress over the numbers!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L's mummy said:


> i know im worrying for nothing but i think im getting my brain wrapped round and round with the numbers iyswim.
> delilah, im 30 nearly 31 hun.

(Putting on medical geneticist's hat) My dear, your numbers are FINE!!! Don't worry about it at all, if you were my patient I would be providing you with reassurance, not offering you any invasive testing whatsoever!!! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

debgreasby said:


> She's posted on fb ... not gonna spoil the surprise ;)

Argh, the suspense, the suspense!!!!
Nightkd, come on here and update us all!!! :winkwink:


----------



## nightkd

:happydance: Team.............


...................


.....................

PINK!!! :pink:

Mummy was right! :thumbup::lol:

xxx


----------



## SylvieB

now that i just found out through fb, you are updating this lol
so happy for you guys! xx


----------



## Delilah

OMG 2 more team pinks today - contratulations DNW and NightKD - so exciting!

CJ I know how you feel (well done on finishing your talk) - my weekend is just going too fast and I am working thorugh my list but not really making an impact - although my house is sparkling today and all my throws have been laundered and dried 

I found some over the bump jeans last night on ebay they look like a good deal - these people make for dorothy perkins https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...057&var=600000548778&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT - only £14.25 including postage

Tonight we have some friends round but we are not cooking - we all agreed pizza and a big salad would be the menu! I'm so hungry now and got another 2 hours to wait, might have some fruit! This no snacking is killing me sometimes but I'm happy I've done 16 days already!

Have a great evening all.

Mxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

thank you deb and CJ.
im not having a good day. :cry:

congrats on the pink bumps ladies.

im gonna dissappear for a bit but will be back next week. good luck on on lilli and linn. xxxxxxx


----------



## SylvieB

marie, i'm thoroughly impressed with your no-snacking though. wouldn't manage it for a day, could eat 24/7 at the mo lol love the jeans btw
e&l, you okay hunni? do you just need a break? everthing's fine, we're here if you wanna talk xx


----------



## -Linn-

congrats on team pink nightkd!

E&Ls mummy I hope you will feel better soon xxx

Marie you are being sooo good! I'm craving sweets all the time now! Just had the biggest dinner, I bet my poor baby got no room in there and OH bought lots of doughnuts at sainsburys which I will have as soon as there is some room for them :) 

Aaaaahh I can't wait for monday anymore but at least it's evening now only 2 more sleeps and it's my scan!!


----------



## Delilah

E&L's mummy - are you ok honey? FB or PM if you need to if there's anything I can do???

Thanks Sylvie & Linn - it has been ok to be honest most of the time - I have been having 3 meals a day and eating as much fruit as I need to in between meals when I get hungry - I was so disgusted with myself putting a stone on in December that I had to do something to stop me eating my bodyweight in chocolate and crisps every day so cold turkey it was.

Sylvie I'll let you know how the jeans are when they arrive.

Linn you do make me laugh - I dont know how somebody as petite as you managed to eat so much you should be rewarded lol :haha: surely you dont do this when not pregnant? If so I want your metabolism!!!

Had some olives to keep my hunger at bay and it seems to be working!

Mxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay on team pink for nightkd too!!!
I feel better too since cutting out the junk food Delilah. Trying to eat fruit as snacks, although I did cheat a couple of times this week with a bite of chocolate 
Slowly going through my list of things to do. But we're hanging out with friends tonight and tomorrow night, so that'll help time go by!
OK, off to finish my lemon coconut square, which is my contribution to tonight's menu


----------



## -Linn-

Marie, I also eat lots when I'm not pregnant but not quite as much.. I have always had a good metabolism though in my family everybody is like that! I often eat more than my OH but he's overweight and I'm not!! 

hmmmhhh just had 2 raspberry doughnuts feeling so much better now. 

CJ those lemon coconut squares sound delicious could you send me the recipe on facebook? hope you will enjoy your night! xxx


----------



## SylvieB

Oh, CJ, while you're at it, could you please send me that recipe as well? Hubby's allergic to coconut but sure I'll find a chance to make those when we've got guests over or when we go see my family or something...
My dad send me a whole pack of chocolates and other sweets this week for my bday so I'm now slowly (ok, not so slowly) making my way through the pile...


----------



## Delilah

CJ me too please!!! And your banana loaf recipe please - now does banana loaf count as cake or bread - I think bread lol :thumbup:

After the 20 week scan what is the next big milestone - is it the baby reaching 24 weeks? Do you get more scans CJ? I hope that my baby shows us their goods on 26 Jan - I will probably pay privately if not - I so want to know, like right now lol!

Our friends who came round had an argument before they got here - how embarrasing - they came at 7.30pm and left at 10pm but it was a long few hours!!! They were obvioulsy not talking to each other and the sniping comments made for very uncomfortable company.

On the upside, they brought me a bag of handmade chocs from selfridges so roll on 1 Feb, they wont last 10 minutes!!!!

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh no Marie thats horrible why didn't they rather cancel then? must have made you feel uncomfortable!!


----------



## Delilah

I dont know Linn, you would think they would have agreed to leave it until they left and enjoyed the night! For the first time ever I was glad to see the back of them!!!!


----------



## Delilah

Linn, you're 20 weeks tomorrow - halfway!!! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

hope it will be better next time, did they apologise? I can't believe I had 4 doughnuts tonight :dohh:


----------



## Delilah

-Linn- said:


> hope it will be better next time, did they apologise? I can't believe I had 4 doughnuts tonight :dohh:

Yes on the way out she said she was sorry and they had argued in the car en route aout something important....


----------



## -Linn-

still they should have pulled themselves together for your sake!
but I did miss that bit about the handmade chocs hmmmmmmhhh lovely.. is your diet over then on 1st February? 

I'm off to watch NCIS now and then it's bed for me! xxx


----------



## lili24

Morning!! Yay more team pink yesterday!! :)

I went the Asda baby event and got some bargains. And set my pram up and pushed it round the house and it's fabulous. I love it and made the best choice! 

One more sleep Linn xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I know not long now! 

DD threw up in the night, what a mess that was, been scrubbing stuff all morning and when it's washed I will have to put it out in the garden, fingers crossed for no rain today! 

I'm going to Asda on Tuesday like every week :)


----------



## Delilah

Whats the Asda baby event? Is it on every week? 

Glad the pram worked out so well Lili - Linn I am not dieting as such just cut these 4 things out because I was eating so much of them so on 1 Feb I hope I can start to eat them again in moderation!

What time are your scans tomorrow?


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah it lasts until 6th February I think, lots of baby items are on offer... I'm looking to buy nappies! 

My scan is at 10.10 am :)


----------



## lili24

Delilah you are doing so well with your eating I admire you for it because it must be hard whilst pregnant and wanting to eat everything in sight! Well done! 

My scan is at 2PM! :) 

The baby event isn't on every week I think it's once a year? The johnssons baby boxes are reduced from £25 to £10 which is a bargain if you wanted one. Also bottles and sterilisers rather cheap! I got 6 Tommee Tippee bottles for £10 as i've already got the steriliser etc. They also have Avent... 

All the nappies too xx


----------



## Delilah

I wouldnt know where to start on brands or prices - do you have any tips on what is a good price and which brands are best? How many do you need a day? Obviously I need to get up to speed on all this!

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

Yeah I want lots of pampers for DD and the baby! 

Aaaaahhh I'm annoyed OH is still asleep I have been cleaning up vomit all morning DD went in to ask him to get her food as I was busy and apparently he didn't even hear it! I will tell him he is taking the piss when he finally wakes up and I already know I will get in trouble for it but it really annoyes me.. that it's more important for him to have a lie in than to get up and help me!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Congratulations on all the new pink and blue bums!!

Asda's baby event is usually twice a year, (think the other is in August/September) they have a lot of bulk products specially shipped and reduce a few normal products. Sometimes thou they just pretend its a bargin but actually its no cheaper than usual. You can pick up some good bits thou.


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I can recommend pampers esp for newborn they got that mesh thing inside which takes all the poo inside it I had huggies with DD in the beginning they were foever leaking and ruining all her bodies. But everybody is different some people swear by huggies. I recently got some for DD and they leaked every night even the really big ones... DD sleeps for 12-13 hrs so I guess she wees a lot and it's so annoying washing her wet pyjamas every morning. So last week I bought asdas own as they didn't have her size pampers and even those are keeping dry over night and they are much cheaper than pampers. You will need around 10 a day... I would get a few in size 1 but mainly get the size 2 ones... DD wore size 3 for quite a while too so no mistake stocking up on those. Good price is 3£ for a small pack or 8£ for a big box or anything less obviously. Don't know exactly how much the nappies are in asdas right now but I never pay more for nappies usually stock up when they are on offer which is quite often in asdas!


----------



## -Linn-

Ria thats right not everything is a bargain but I would say asda generally have the best offers on nappies! I bought lots of pampers easy up pants for £3 a pack instead of £6 which is the usual price!


----------



## lili24

I'm only clued up cos of my lengthy chats with Linn! :lol: :lol:

I have bought Huggies cos they were the best offer on at the time! If you read the nappy threads on here you will see that it is mainly down to preferance, some people with prefer Pampers and others Huggies. I guess it will be trial and error..

I have 270 Huggies newborn size 1. I won't buy any more in that size now, will get some size 2, and possibly stock up on size 3! I wont buy millions in case they do leak and I need to switch to Pampers.

I'm sure the offer was 2 x packs of 200 huggies size 2 and 3 for £18 yesterday. Does that sound good Linn? I'm going back today cos I couldn't carry anything else and my boot was already full! xx


----------



## SylvieB

lili, i'm sure you said so before but can't remember, which pram did you get? do you maybe have a link?
want asda's as well, so unfair :( we don't have anything like that here... Susan used about 7 nappies a day when she was a newborn. and linn is right, some leak (but the pampers did as well with us) and ruin the vests...
linn, susan wees a lot at night and no nappie brand can hold it as she has about 2-4 bottles of milk every night, have to wash her sheets all the time..


----------



## Delilah

When I was searching on here for which brand of nappies I came across a thread for resuable ones - interesting - they look like disposable ones (nothing like what I remember from years ago) - anyone have any experience using these as opposed to disposables?

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> I'm only clued up cos of my lengthy chats with Linn! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have bought Huggies cos they were the best offer on at the time! If you read the nappy threads on here you will see that it is mainly down to preferance, some people with prefer Pampers and others Huggies. I guess it will be trial and error..
> 
> I have 270 Huggies newborn size 1. I won't buy any more in that size now, will get some size 2, and possibly stock up on size 3! I wont buy millions in case they do leak and I need to switch to Pampers.
> 
> I'm sure the offer was 2 x packs of 200 huggies size 2 and 3 for £18 yesterday. Does that sound good Linn? I'm going back today cos I couldn't carry anything else and my boot was already full! xx

if its is 2x200 that is really good cause I thought there was only 100 in a box and then it's sometimes 8£ per box which is the best offer I got so far. So I will have a look and buy some of those if it's still just the normal boxes for 18 then I will just buy 2 boxes for now as I know they will have that offer back on where you can get one box for 8£!!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh no Sylvie thats bad... Olivia has only one milk before she goes to bed which is 300 ml and then she has nothing until the morning so I just get the size 6 nappies but I can only say the pampers hold a lot more wee than huggies but they are the most expensive as well!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Delilah said:


> When I was searching on here for which brand of nappies I came across a thread for resuable ones - interesting - they look like disposable ones (nothing like what I remember from years ago) - anyone have any experience using these as opposed to disposables?
> 
> Mx

Delilah we'll be using reusable diapers. I will get some disposables for when we're travelling or out of the house, but at home it'll be reusables! Here's a website to give you a good idea as to what it's all about, a friend of a friend owns this store in Halifax (Canada) and I'll be ordering from it. I'm sure you can find a similar one in the UK, but there are good explanations and comparisons on her web site that you may find useful before you look into buying any 
https://www.nurtured.ca/Scripts/home.asp?extra=8

Delilah I have both a banana bread recipe as well as a banana cake one: which one do you want? OK Linn, Sylvie and Delilah, will send you the lemon coconut square recipe on FB


----------



## -Linn-

I got loads of reusable nappies but that didn't work out with DD so I never really used them.. they are still brand new only washed them ready to be used and then never did! It's the bamboo ones from totsbots I can show you a link Delilah! I know it's better for the environment but washing them all the time costs a lot of money too so not really saving a lot.. I can't believe how much money I wasted on those nappies.. I think they were nearly £200!!


----------



## Delilah

CJ your friends website is great - some lovely products too - I didnt know about bella bands either they're cool. I have been doing alot of reading on cloth diapers since I posted here and if you have enough and plan it right it seems you can use them almost 100% of the time. I found a link on the natural parenting thread on here for a woman who sends a 7 part series on cloth diapering https://allaboutclothdiapers.com/ - a box comes up for you to sign up to the emails when you go on the site.

Could I have both if you have them typed out please? If not just the banana bread would be good  

Linn you can sell those you know - there is a site that has preloved nappies on sale that I found earlier I can let you have the link if you want it - I looked at TotsBots these were the ones I was interested in (I think I might change this once I do more research) and I need to discuss it with Paul too! 

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/229/0/tots-bots-flexi-tots-multipack 

If yours are similar and we decide to go ahead maybe I could buy them from you? Unless you'll have another go with your new baby - no worries either way 

Mxx


----------



## nightkd

We've got a handful of reusables and I think I'll get some prefolds and some disposables... We don't have to decide instantly what we want to use!! :thumbup: Good to try a few different things out :)

Can anyone recommend a pram? I've been looking for a decent one (want one with a bassinet really) and I'd settled on the Quinny Buzz 3, but that and the 4 seem really huge and heavy to push!! I'm gonna be in the US, so a lot of the prams I've seen in the UK aren't available over there :dohh: Anyone got any ideas of a good, lightweight, easily transportable (bearing in mind I will probably be putting it up/down and getting it into the boot/trunk on my own) pram that I can get in the US?

xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

just popping in. 
pampers vs huggies all i will say is that pampers were sooo good at drawing moisture away from babies skin that they totally dried out DD1 and she ended up with nappy shaped red skin, like she was allergic. 
Cloth nappies great but not sure it works in the first few days if you are still in hospital as there is nowhere for you to store dirty ones till OH can take them home and wash them for you. oh and some councils will give money back for buying them if you keep your reciepts and claim back... think it was £50 here.
will pop back tomorrow to see how your scans went Linn and Lilli.

and delilah, thanks, ive FBpm you xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah yeah might sell them they are brand new, I only washed them 5 times like it said to do with those bamboo ones so they are ready to be used! Thats all I did she never wore them once... got loads and covers and inserts and the outer pants in different colours... but ok I guess you already know what those totsbots are. That was the ones we had decided on back then! 
Sure if you'd like to buy then I will only ask very little for them... I kind of wrote them off ages ago! So I'd not want anything much. I still got the bag they came in and everything. I will take a couple of pix and show you! If I'm not selling them god knows what I will do with them they have been in a plastic storage box under DDs bed ever since I bought and washed them :dohh: But yeah if you wanted them they were very well looked after and never actually used and only washed with ecover non bio detergent no fabric softener... followed all the recommendations.


----------



## -Linn-

my poor DD is sick she has vomited 3 times today and won't eat and only have sips of water I gave her milk before putting her to sleep but thats when she vomited so no more milk today! I have been washing bedding and duvets covered in sick all day and bathing DD and washing her hair.. I am a little worried to put her to sleep tonight... cause thats when she throws up can she possibly suffocate in her sleep if she chokes on her vomit? 

Does anybody know what I should feed her now? I think I won't sleep all night worrying about her I even forgot about my scan tomorrow :cry: if she won't get better I can't take her to the hospital tomorrow and OH will have to stay with her and then it will only be me going... sorry for complaining but I'm not too happy right now!! I didnt even eat anything since 12 and not even started dinner.


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Linn :thumbup: I'll speak to Paul later about this but I really fancy doing cloth nappies after all my research now.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

do hun I mailed you on facebook mine are not the same as the link you posted!!


----------



## Delilah

Poor baby, she must have picked a bug up Linn, hope she feels better soon - sorry I cant help you with your question as I dont know xx


----------



## -Linn-

thanks I hope so she is now sitting watching charlie and lola and agreed to have some walkers ready salted crisps.. I know not healthy but she wouldnt have anything and I won't offer her oranges which are her favourite but too acidic I guess... yeah sure its a bug on Friday at messy play there was a baby that was throwing up there on the sofa DD didn't get near it but I guess she picked it up there!! Just so worried as I never hear her doing it and it's always when I wake her up or get her from her cot that I see what happened and I still use a monitor too but I hear nothing.


----------



## happygirl666

14june cant wate


----------



## SylvieB

hi happygirl and welcome
linn, banana mixed with 'zwieback' (no idea, my exes family called that french bread but you know what i mean. guess dry bread would do the trick as well) is the best for a sick kid. (pour some hot water over the bread for it to soak and mash it with banana). hope she'll be better soon!
delilah, looking into cloth diapers as well though hubby's already getting irriated just at the idea lol i'll see how i feel about it in a few weeks just seems like i could be saving a lot of money there...


----------



## -Linn-

thanks she vomited again so gave her a couple of cola ice lollies and will give her squash in her bottle to go to sleep in a min... lol I never saw zwieback here will get my mum to send me some vomex for future! xxx


----------



## SylvieB

nothing with too much fat (like milk) dairy products etc. coke is good as well and maybe crackers or pretzels or something
cj. while you're at it, could i PLEASE get those banana cake/bread recipes as well. i love baking and banana cake is one of my favs lol
off to bed now, back to work/school tomorrow. hubby's gonna watch LO for the day xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Sylvie thought so she is in bed now with her drink and I will sleep in there on a matrass when I go up! Will give her food again tomorrow :)


----------



## Kailm

Hey all, any one else suffering with insomnia?! thought i'd take the this 'extra' time to drop in....Had my 20 week scan on friday - it was amazing! we were both so happy to see LO kicking around again! Still on Team Yellow, we resisted the urge to find out - I'm so proud of us both! oh and Linn, will be thinking of you tomorrow/today (just seen the time!) will pop in again to see how it went! x


----------



## Delilah

Sylvie I am almost converted to cloth diapers - Paul is supporting me but he is worried about the extra time it will take to wash/dry etc.

Linn & Lili - TODAY IS HERE - yay! Will check in later to find out your news :flower:

Mx


----------



## lili24

Linn will be on her way now :) 

Roll on 2pm. Xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning lovely ladies!!! I have just caught up on thread..............5 pages worth since Fri night!!! Just heard from Linn and she is on her way.................YEAH xxx

Welcome to happygirl666

Well done dnw and nightkd for the :pink: news xxxx

Kailm well done for staying team :yellow: i know how hard it can be xxx I have my scan Wed and will fight the urge to peek xxx

Cj...................Now i want the coconut and lemon slice recipe please!! Got the banana one and will make that today xxx

Lili...............Not long now hun xx


----------



## lili24

Everything went great for Linn :) :)

And I'm so excited that she is having a baby...... GIRL!!!!! 

:cloud9:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Waiting for confirmation from Linn to say if i can spill the beans on what she is having!!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooooh Lili, gLAD SHE SAID IT WAS OK TO SAY!!!


----------



## lili24

She did Emma :) Fab isn't it.. I love when people get exactly what they want and I know she was hoping for a girl. Of course she would have been just as happy with a boy! 

Oh Emma I wish you were finding out. Why are you making me wait til June it's torture lol!! Xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm here for a couple of mins...my DD is really poorly she threw up twice in the night and hardly weed at all so I was happy she had been drinking all morning but seemed lethargic and now she has just thrown up all the drink so off the NHS walk in centre as our GP doesnt have any appointments until after 2.30 and I'm afraid she will be dehydrated. OH is just calling work to tell them we can't come. 

Apart from that I got 5 pics they are all right my baby was sleeping and didn't want to move much the sonographer tried his best to get us a pic.. its clearly a girl and they found nothing abnormal I was only in for 15-20 mins as baby was veeeery cooperative and showed them everything they needed to see! 

I will be back later hopefully my little girl will be better! xxx


----------



## lili24

Hopefully she will be better soon.. Let us know when you are back from the walk in centre xxxx

So happy for you and can't wait to see the pics of your baby girl :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili24 said:


> She did Emma :) Fab isn't it.. I love when people get exactly what they want and I know she was hoping for a girl. Of course she would have been just as happy with a boy!
> 
> Oh Emma I wish you were finding out. Why are you making me wait til June it's torture lol!! Xxx

I'm sorry hun!!! Just love the whole not knowing bit..............Am sure it will fly by xxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Oh it will! Remember when you put that countdown on and it said about 90 days til my next scan LOL. Now it's on Wednesday! It will be June before we know it!

I need to start getting ready soon, threw up this morning with nerves, that was a blast from the past lol. Oh I hope my girl hasn't grown a willy because it would take me til June to take all that pink stuff back the shops! :o


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili.............You do make me laugh hun!!
Am sure your beautiful girly will still be without willy..............Or i hope so xxx

Fingers crossed for you xxx Text me when out xxxxx


----------



## Delilah

So pleased for you Linn and Lili I'm sure she will still be a she!!! Cant wait to hear all went ok. 8 days until my 20 week scan but at least I'm 19 weeks today - all little milestones :thumbup: xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats on 19 weeks hun xxx
My scan is Wed....................YEY x


----------



## Delilah

2 days will soon go Emma - your scan seemed a million miles away just before Christmas I so hope the next week passes quickly for me! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Right i am sure my bump is shrinking!!!! :thumbup:

I want to be huge!!!!! Check it out on my FB xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, done 20 weeks today, starting 21 weeks tomorrow!!! Still sick though, forgot to take my medication Saturday night so I threw up 5 times yesterday :-(

Linn, I'm so thrilled you're having another girl as you wanted 
Lili, everything will be fine!!! Eager to hear from you!
Sorry all for the recipes, worked all weekend on home renos and didn't even have time to post the update photos yet. May not still for a few days as I have a massage appointment for tonight!! Will try to get the recipes to you though, Emma glad you got the banana cake one!
OK, off to work!
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

I'm back from walk in centre if she will vomit more during the day will have to go back tonight and possibly be admitted into hospital.... aaaahhh I really don't want to sleep in the hospital and I hope she will stop vomitting. I ran out of duvets, blankets, bedding, sleeping bags and pillows! I'm just washing washing washing... I hardly slept all night and I wish I was happy that I saw my baby this morning but it hasn't really sunken in yet. I will make some soup now for myself as all I had was a cup of water all day and then upload pix on facebook... they are not that great but all that matters is they didn't find any abnormalities.. the sonographer was sorry he couldn't get better pix but then I wasn't there to get photos.


----------



## E&L's mummy

congrats Linn,, im so pleased for you hun. hope your little girl picksup hun and you get somewhere at the walk in clinic. xxx
Lilli i will try and get back online later to see how you and your little lady are doing. 
can i start my 2 week countdown now hehe. 

im feeling better today, ive slept most of the weekend thanks to hubby taking control all weekend. just wanted to apologise. im battleing with things at the moment and not winning. off to the docs later this week to see if i can start taking different medication, and what my iron levels are doing. i need to get things back on an even keel before this baby turns up. 

willl try and catch up later tonight, children allowing of course hehe


----------



## E&L's mummy

Linn we posted at same time, hope she picks up abit hun so you dont have a hospital trip xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

thanks hun! 

forgot to mention as well I got a posterior low lying placenta so they wanted to schedule a 32 week scan I was already getting happy but then they noticed my 30 week scan appointment on my notes so I will have my placenta checked then and if it's still low lying another scan at 34 weeks and then more scans if it's still low and ceserian if it wont move but I don't really care he said there was no danger from it now :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

So glad that all seems to be going well Linn. I just Hope ur dd gets better soon..........did they giver her anything?


----------



## -Linn-

no they gave nothing and said if she vomits more today to come back in the evening and then see about maybe having to sleep at the hospital to check she won't dehydrate!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

That is useless!!! You can buy some re-hydration drinks that are ok for kids xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma we went to Sainsburys and got them.. got her some pretzels as well and chicken stock I made her a broth to drink and she did and kept it all in so far.. I will put her down now with the duvet thats has just dried... I'm already expecting it to get vomited on again! 

Bless her she is such a good girl she has not cried or complained once :)


----------



## Delilah

Oh I hope she's ok Linn - try to let your fab news sink in and enjoy it too xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

They never do complain when it is bad. They are so sweet my dd's are the same, when they are quiet you know they are really ill xxx
Poor little girls...........I hope she has a good sleep and recovers quickly xx


----------



## -Linn-

I will as soon as she is in bed :) She told me she wanted to watch MrMaker first before I could put her down... she still knows what she wants bless her!

I got my scan pix up on facebook if anyone would like to see them :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have and i love them!!!
Popped my bump picture on FB as well.............am sure i am shrinking!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh gotta have a look! x


----------



## E&L's mummy

i love 20 week scan piccies...they look so real not little beans anymore. only 14 days and i should know if butterbean is a boy or girl.


----------



## -Linn-

Ahhh I bet it will drag now E&Ls mummy... it did for me! I wish it was a happier day today as I was not able to enjoy the scan as much as I would have done but I already said to OH we're getting another scan next week so hopefully that will be really nice :) 

Do you have any preference on the sex? I'm over the moon but I would be if I was having a boy too :)

I must say my 12 scan pic is a bit better than the 5 I got today but the sonographer gave his best made me turn and move loads and poked baby but she wouldn't move she was facing the placenta at the back! But I told him it was ok I was happy!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh i reckon there will be quite a difference in my piccies as my last scan was at 9 weeks!!! its on my FB if you want a lookie.

im honestly not bothered, boy or girl. boy would be nice for a change as i have 2 girls but equally another girl would be sooo easy as i have a load of stuff from DD2. DD1 wants a brother this time "it would be nice for Daddy to have a boy dont you think mummy?" bless.


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hi everyone

I am down as the 18th June, and we found out on Saturday that we are on team :blue:, as you'd expect we are very happy :happydance:

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I am the same E&L............Don't mind what my bean is xx oh wants another girl...........DD1 said she doesn't mind, and dd2 wants a brother some days and a sister other days, so we all win xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats ch4r10tt3 xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i will feel sorry for hubby tho if butterbean is a girl......living in a house with 4 females and even the dog is a girl!!!! oh well he gets to make sandcastles 6 mths out of the year and get away from us hehe


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah........................at least our dog is a boy xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Delilah

Congrats ch4r10tt3 on team blue :flower:

Linn I love the picture of your daughter lying looking so relaxed!!! And Emma, your bump is becoming wider and definitely changing in shape from your earlier pics :thumbup:

E&L's mummy I am on countdown with you - I am 26 Jan so 7 days tomorrow and counting!!! I will hopefully find out too whether we are having a little boy or girl xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Delilah said:


> Congrats ch4r10tt3 on team blue :flower:
> 
> Linn I love the picture of your daughter lying looking so relaxed!!! And Emma, your bump is becoming wider and definitely changing in shape from your earlier pics :thumbup:
> 
> E&L's mummy I am on countdown with you - I am 26 Jan so 7 days tomorrow and counting!!! I will hopefully find out too whether we are having a little boy or girl xxx

Ooooh do you think so? :happydance:
I sooooooooooo want a Linn bump!!!


----------



## Delilah

Yes hon, definitely xx


----------



## -Linn-

Sorry Emma I can't see it.. I can't believe how nice and flat your belly looks though... mine doesn't even look like that when I'm not pregnant! I'm sure you will still get a bump your baby can't hide forever :) 

Hey Lili where are you? Out shopping again? Can't wait to see your pic! 

I am so happy my DD wasn't sick again and had some food and drink and she has perked up a lot :)


----------



## -Linn-

double post!


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh good i am glad linn. xx


----------



## lili24

Fab news Linn :) xx

Yep I've been shopping and now I'm soooo sleepy after I didn't get much sleep last night! Wondering now when I will get to see my girl again, need to book a 4d scan asap. I think I'm gonna get a double package where you get two scans between 20-32 weeks xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

haha a double package, it is a good idea :).. what did you buy hun? Anything nice? Are you going to put your scan pic on Facebook? I added 2 of mine on but the other 3 are really not great. I will have to ask for more pix next Friday.. I'm so glad I can have another scan as it was not so exciting and happy today with DD being so ill! But now I am happy and excited :)


----------



## lauzliddle

hi can you update me please i found out today we are on team pink :)


----------



## lili24

I got some pink paint mixed at B&Q for her room. Ordered this laundry basket from Next to pick up on Thursday.. 

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/homeware/nursery/6/5

I got this bedroom set. I took the cot away in my car from babies r us and the changer will be delivered this week. I didn't get the wardrobe because it's too small so we are having fitted wardrobes built in with sliding doors.
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8609975832056784.jpg
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...leigh-Nursery-Furniture-Set-in-White(0073101)

I will add my pic on from today but it is only of her leg! She was like a little acrobat! Pics are £4 each but she gave it for free because we couldn't get a good shot. But everything was fine so that's all that matters. My placenta is also officially posterior! 

I'm sure you will get better pics next time! Although I've just had a peek and they are very good from today I think, brilliant compared to mine! :winkwink:

Also happy that I am going to see the consultant now about my UTIs, will you pm me and tell me what to expect when I go, is it just like going to see the Dr? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh I love that basket! 

yeah I was happy with the pics but the sonographer guy was really nice, trying so hard for a good pic for me after he had done all the measurements.. he was a trainee and I hope I will get him for my other scans too :) Here it's £4 for any pictures but you only have to pay when you go out and then there is never anybody there at the desk so I had 5 pictures free this time! 

will pm you! xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> I have and i love them!!!
> Popped my bump picture on FB as well.............am sure i am shrinking!!!

I can't find it!
I think I'm shrinking too, just posted my bump pic 20 weeks.
And I can't believe I lost my 2 photos from last week's ultrasound in this reno mess :cry:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Do you all mean you can not see my HUGE bump..........................not?
Or you can not find the pic on FB?


----------



## lili24

I can't find it on FB either? I was looking yesterday x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh poo!! It is on there..................how odd!!


View attachment 57697


Here it is taken yesterday!!!


----------



## -Linn-

It is in her album "bean" on Facebook, I found it! 

CJ saw your pic it does look smaller but even I have shrunk a little bit too I think... I guess the bumps just change shape!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Bum................Can not get it up!!!
This was 17 weeks


And this was taken yesterday


----------



## -Linn-

how is everybody today? Now my OH is sick as well... gosh of course he is terminally ill, he is worse than my DD!! You should hear the voice he is talking in I was like WTF can't you talk normally anymore :wacko:


----------



## lili24

I don't think it's shrunk Emma, just stayed the same! It amazes me how you carry your babies! Are they still your pre-pregnancy jeans? Bitch!!! :lol:

Linn that's so funny, men are so over-dramatic! Haha!! :lol:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili they are... he told me how horrible he feels I'm like ok even the child who was sick much worse than him kept telling me she was fine :) 

I'm off to do some cleaning and tidying.. now that DD is better and I don't have to wash dirty bedding all the time I need to catch up with all the other stuff I didn't do!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili.............I know!! I so want a big bump this time around but i just don't do them!!!

Linn.................MEN!!! They are rubbish at being ill................they are useless anyway but when they are ill, they feel as thought the whole world should stop because they feel sick!! Pathetic really xxxx

Last time i was ill.................my husband took himself off upstairs for an hours kip whilst i played with the kids!!! I was NOT a happy bunny!!!


----------



## BethK

Oooh could you add me for 8th June please?
Don't know what we're having until next Thursday


----------



## -Linn-

Emma it is the same here when Im ill I still have to look after DD but now I know he will sit at his pc and watch movies all day!!! And the voice is the worst :wacko:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Well at least he is sort of out of your way!

Welcome BethK xx


----------



## lili24

Emma you are 20 weeks and I am 21 weeks!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

yeah he is down here but just sat on his couch! I just tidied and cleaned the lounge now I'm waiting for my pizza which I put in the oven.. what a healthy breakfast.. but at least OH can see that I see to everybody else first before I eat anything myself! 

Emma and Lili congrats on 20 and 21 weeks :) 

It's your scan tomorrow Emma :wohoo: 

I can't believe I'm having another one next Friday! 

What are you all doing today? 

I still gotta clean my kitchen then I will do some painting with DD and then shopping at Sainsburys today cause OH is too sick to drive me to asda :wacko:


----------



## E&L's mummy

morning all! 
yay for Emma and Lilli!
Linn sorry your OH has "manflu".


hehehehehe guess what ive just bought for £10!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

WoooooooooooHoooooooooooooo I didn't realise it was 20 weeks today!!!!

Congrats on 21 Lili xxx

OOOOOOOOOOOH do tell us what you bought E&L xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

a cream moses basket and rocking stand, its only been used for 4 weeks and cost me a tenner!! oh it feels like im having a baby now lol. will try and do a piccie if bluetooth stick will work if not i will wait tilllhubby is home and he can do it lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow what a bargain hun!!!!! Well done you x


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh thats what i thought...i didnt even ring hubby and ask him i just bought it then and there. its fab we have a thrift shop about 10 miles up the road and you can get some real bargins....gonna keep popping up to see if they get a double pushchair in. 

i know its daft but its the first bit of kit i have bought for this baby other than a few sleepsuits....i feel kinda excited now lol


----------



## lili24

Thats fab, such a good price! I loved buying my moses basket too it was one of the first 'big' things I bought. I couldn't stop looking at it :)

I'm just working today Linn, was off yesterday for my scan and stuff so got a good bit to catch up on. Really tired too.. no matter how much I sleep I always wake up just as tired!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh its in my lounge now, DD2 keeps putting her baby in it after i told her its baby's bed lol


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Lili and Emma - all these milestones! 

Emma you should measure yourself -I said I thought you looked wider at the sides - you are lucky that you dont gain so much weight though think of how easy it will be to get back into shape when your baby arrives!

Linn are you getting another scan because they were not happy with the way baby behaved or is it a private one? So cant wait for mine - a week today I will be heading to the hosptial at 1.30pm for my 2pm appt!

I'm working today like every day.... 

Welcome BethK :flower:

E&L's mummy what a bargain :thumbup: I havent bought anything yet - love your stuff too Lili - we are having cherry wood in our nursery because a friend is giving me a crib and Paul bought me a glider chair and stool that I hope matches! 

Theatre tonight so probably wont get on here again until tomorrow - have a great day all.

Mxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Marie............Sadly i have and always will do pathetic baby bumps!!! But some how produce 7lb 11oz babies.................not sure where they hide xxx

At least i can admire all of your lovely bumps on here xxx

Lili..............I love the furniture you picked as well, good choice hun xx

My scan is at 3pm tomorrow.....................Grrrrrr


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I'm getting maternal uterine artery doppler examination to check bloodflow to and from the baby cause my DD was small at birth! Will also have a 30 week growth scan and now they will also have to check on my low lying placenta! I don't mind... bring on the scans :)


----------



## Delilah

Wow Emma you obviously have super compact baby making innards! 

I am wondering whether to book one of the 4D scans - Paul is really against paying for private scans he is driving me mad and I dont want to go and have one without him being there either. He said he would rather spend the £100 or whatever it is on something for the baby....!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh my huby is abit like that too, but we have agreed that if butterbena doesnt behave at the scan then we will get a private one done so we can find out the gender


----------



## Delilah

Oh meant to say - one of my clients this morning kept staring at my bump - I have not officially told everyone yet, I'm waiting until after the 20 week scan but it was so funny - she didnt ask and I didnt say although she knew I had noticed she was staring, wont be long before I cant hide it now!

Thats a good idea E&L's mummy x


----------



## E&L's mummy

lol deiliah!!!!


----------



## lili24

Awww Delilah! Have you posted a recent bump pic I don't remember seeing one?


----------



## fi_broon

Morning/Afternoon All,

I had my 20 (19) week scan yesterday. Everything looks good so it was my last visit with my consultant. And the sonographer was pretty certain that we're having a baby boy :) We're going to get a 3D scan done just to be 100%. We couldn't resist though and wen't and bought some gender specific outfits on the way home :p

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting on the big scan.

Fi


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooooh congrats on your boy Fi xxxxx
Delilah............My mum was the same, she never really had a significant bump. Not fair as my sister was huge!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I would go for the scan! 

I'm feeling really horrible and sick I hope I won't be ill :( I need to go out to get food later as I hardly got any left!!


----------



## Zoodle

Hello everyone....

I'm soooo excited, I just felt about 4/5 little 'flicks' just to the right/above my pubic bone... i think it was bean kicking!!! For the past few days i've been thinking i can feel little movements but wondering if it was just gas, but this was totally different!

I am nearly in tears!!!


----------



## lili24

Congrats Zoodle! :) :cloud9:

Fab news Fi xxx

Hope you aren't getting it Linn! Oh crap :( xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> Do you all mean you can not see my HUGE bump..........................not?
> Or you can not find the pic on FB?

Oh no I meant I can't find the picture on FB!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Fi, great news on baby boy!!!
Lili, love your furniture! If I hadn't been given a beautiful free brand new cherry wood crib I would have gone with white too... Oh well!
Linn: OMG my DH is sick with the same cold I had last week and it's the end of the world! I tried telling him last night imagine having that cold, being pregnant with ongoing nausea and still having to drag your butt out of bed at 7AM to go to work? He didn't look thrilled with me but honestly.... He has night classes, so sleeps until 10 AM, didn't even do groceries yesterday, poor boy's throat hurts... Argh...
E&L great deal!
My mom gave me the moses basket we slept in as babies, it is white and beautiful! I'll change the mattress and sew a new skirt for it, but it'll do just fine!
Contractor 3/4 done nursery, and has started the office/guest room now. He just has a built-in cabinet left to put into the nursery, and since he'll be doing the same in the guest room he'll do both at the same time. I MAY be able to get all the crap meant for the office out of the nursery by tomorrow night!!!
Delilah, Linn and Sylvie, haven't forgotten the recipes, didn't have any free time last night...


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all! Hope everyone is well.

Congrats to 20 weekers!! Half way!

Emma, I've got scan tomorrow too, at 4. :happydance:

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks hun I honestly feel horrible off to sainsburys now OH will stay in the car of course he feels much worse than me :wacko:


----------



## -Linn-

OH CJ you poor you your OH also got menflu... fair enough he was sick 3 times today but I did this for 10 weeks straight and still looked after DD and cooked every day! Men :wacko: 

Fab your nursery is coming along can't wait to see the pix xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I keep getting butterflies in my tummy!!! I keep getting kicked there as well!!

I can not believe i am 20 weeks................just hit me today :wohoo:
Also sooooo looking forward to my scan :wohoo:

7 weeks to go and will be in 3rd Tri.......................AAARGH


----------



## -Linn-

My baby has been so active all day as well :) 

It's your scan tomorrow, you must be so excited, are you taking your DDs?


----------



## aliss

Still on team yellow, went to doctor today and the ultrasound technician did NOT send him our requested gender form! We have to pay privately now on Saturday for determination. I hate the stupid policies around here... OH took time off work and drove out here for the 5 minute appt :nope:


----------



## -Linn-

allis how annoying they wouldn't tell you the gender! 

I'm so sick I can't stop throwing up and I have a temperature.. DD is totally fine today but now OH and I got it.. of course OH feels and is much worse than me :) 

DD is in bed and doesn't want to sleep but I got no energy to do anything with her :( I just took some paracetamol and hope it will be better tomorrow!


----------



## debgreasby

Hugs Linn - get better soon!


----------



## sweetniss113

Hi every one I am just getting home from my scan and I am still team Yellow :wacko:

the lady at first said its a boy then a second later oh wait thats a hand :haha: lol so she kept checking back and could never see anything there no boy stuff but no girl stuff baby just wouldnt be still.


lucky for me baby wouldnt be still for the other measurments either so I get to get another scan Friday :happydance:


----------



## Cobo76

Congrats to everyone on their scans. :happydance:

We had ours today and were in there for an hour. The baby has found its fav position and didnt want to budge. It's head is in my cervix and it was facing my back. We finally got it to turn its head a couple of times but it was not going to flip over for us. Lol. It was sooo cute. She turned on 3D but couldnt get a good face shot so we got a leg.
 



Attached Files:







3 D leg (2).jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 5









Feet.jpg
File size: 97.4 KB
Views: 3









Profile (2).jpg
File size: 75.8 KB
Views: 3









Face.jpg
File size: 88.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awesome scan pictures Cobo!!!
Finally found mine and of course my scanner at home isn't working! So I'll scan them at work tomorrow and post them tomorrow night


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> My baby has been so active all day as well :)
> 
> It's your scan tomorrow, you must be so excited, are you taking your DDs?

Today is the day!!! Yeah i am takin both dd's. Taking eldest out of school half hr early so she can come. Youngest has got no nursery today...................They are both so excited xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Love the pics Cobo.

Linn....................how are you hun?? Keep drinking lots today even if you struggle to keep it down xxxx Am sure those re-hydration drinks are ok to take but ring your mw.

Sending big hugs to you xx


----------



## nightkd

Good Luck at the scan Emma!! :)

xx


----------



## Delilah

Lili my bump pic was 17 weeks (attached) I will do another at 20 weeks as I havent really changed shape much - need to buy a belly band today my work suits wont fasten on me around my waist.

Congrats Fi on the scan - I really hope that my baby shows us his/her goods next Tuesday, so excited for my scan. Aliss and Sweetniss hope you find out at your next scans - I am so impatient to know! Hope I get some good scan pictures as my 11+3 one isnt that great. 

It seems it is only me that is yet to feel my baby move too :nope: very frustrating.... 

Hope you're feeling better Linn - can sympathise with you and CJ - men are so bad at being ill....

OK got to work - good luck to Emma and Mrs G for your scans today, will check in tonight as I'm out most of today with a client. 

Marie xx
 



Attached Files:







Marie - 17 week bump.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Emma! I had to throw up 15 times last night and now I finally don't feel sick anymore but I got a temperature :( I can't remember when I was last time this ill.. my nausea in first tri was nothing compared to this! 

Anyway I think I will be able to drink again today and maybe eat later. Just taking paracetamol.. my baby is more active than ever even though I didn't keep any food down yesterday so at least thats reassuring :) 

Ahhh I can believe your DDs are so excited, is hubby coming too?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yes hubby will be there as well........................4hrs to go.
Just been to Tesco's to buy JUNK food............got loads of yummy treats!!!

Love the new ticker Linn, very girly xx

Hope you feel better soon hun xx


----------



## -Linn-

hmmhhh for once i would turn down any junk food.. had some bread with butter this morning!


----------



## lili24

Ohhhh Linn how awful :( :( :( :(

Good luck Emma and Mrs G xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

thanks Lili I still can't keep anything down and think I definetely don't want more children for a good few years.. it is so horrible. I'm glad OH is still off work and actually not feeling worse than me for once :) I'm going to have a bath now and then going to make a doctors appointment for this afternoon. They got this new thing where you can't make appointment until 2.30 for the same afternoon :wacko: 

Can't wait to hear back from Emma after her scan.. I wanted to say to you that during my scan the sonographer was checking all sorts of things and I kept thinking I can't see anything between the legs but will wait until he says anything so then at some point he said oh baby has its legs crossed and I was like oh no... and he said don't worry I didn't even go there yet to check the sex... but if you ask me he had and I could already see it.. so be careful Emma!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks hun xxx Last 2 times they have been really good and told me to look away when they go down "there". I won't look anyway as really don't want to know.................Aaaaargh so close now. Got to leave just after 2 xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Now you're nearly off hun.. I will be thinking of you, text me and let me know everything was ok! If I won't reply it's probably cause I'm at the doctors! xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Will do xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hope ive caught you emma.....good luck hunn. xxxx

linn hope you feel better today. xx

i fainted again in tesco. rang the MW just waiting for her to call back if she ever does. i feel awful. will try and pop back later but cant see straight at the min. xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Emma just got into work, I think you may be having the U/S as we speak! Good luck!!!
Linn, sounds awful! Pregnancy is definitely NOT the time to catch a gastro bug :-( Hope it is only a 24 hour one and that you'll be back to normal fast!
Contractor doing good progress finally, so I may be able to start decorating the nursery next weekend (this weekend I am away to visit my mom and on business in Ottawa Mon-Tues-Wed)!!!
Will load up my scan pics, brought them into work to scan today!


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks CJ yeah DDs lasted for 36 hrs and OHs for 24 so I hope mine will be gone soon.. I feel so dizzy now all the time that I'm going to the doctors later.. want a free prescription for more gaviscon as well as I had heartburn all night :(

I just made the mistake and ate something again because I'm so starving hungry but I have to learn it and stop eating for a while!! I'm not doing myself a favour :(

Ah lovely CJ enjoy the time with your mum and I can't wait to see your pics, I love scan pics :) 

E&Ls mummy hope you feel better soon I also fainted in the night after I was up to throw up for the 10th time or so!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK here they are! In one, Zoé is already practicing her baby yoga with her foot on her forehead 
 



Attached Files:







19weeks1day.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 11









19weeks1day2.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs G

Lovely scan pics CJ!

x


----------



## -Linn-

Love the pix! x


----------



## lili24

Gorgeous pics CJ - love them xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh E&L that sounds awful! Did you hear back from MW soon? If not, may be worth going in to the hospital to get checked out... :hugs:


----------



## junemummy

i am due june 3rd cant wait:happydance:think its going to go by faster than we think


----------



## shell74

Hi ladies, i'm new here and i'm due on 26th June:happydance:I can't wait x x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome Junemummy and Shell74!!


----------



## Delilah

E&L's mummy I hope you managed to get someone to listen to you?? They cant keep fobbing you off and telling you it is "part of pregnancy" - makes me so angry (((hugs)))

CJ love Zoe's scan pics xx

Welcome Junemummy and Shell74


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hello all................

Scan went really well, all measurements were perfect!! The little Bean was flipping around and waving. Having a problem with my scanner at the moment, my computer says it doesn't recognise it..................Grrrrr!! Will post pics tomorrow when i get it sorted xx

The girls loved it!! And kept asking the lady what it was................naughty naughty!! Was not tempted in the slightest, so sorry ladies, will have to wait till June now!

My placenta is posterior as well xxx
Took 30mins which was great as Bean wouldn't stay still to look at the spine!! Finally they were able to see, much to my pleasure of watching the screen for as long as poss!

Am very happy xx


----------



## lili24

So happy for you Em! xx

Welcome Junemummy and Shell xx


----------



## td1309

Do you mind if I come in here even if I'm a little late  

I am due 25th June with our 1st! I have my gender scan this Friday so I am wishing the time away at the mo! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

The more the merrier td1309.


----------



## Delilah

Brilliant news Emma :happydance: and on staying on TeamYellow!

Welcome td1309 :flower:


----------



## -Linn-

welcome to all the new ladies! 

I'm so happy for you Emma but I still can't understand you're still on team yellow, even your DDs wanted to know :) My DD was over the moon she kept telling me she wants the baby to be a girl :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> I'm so happy for you Emma but I still can't understand you're still on team yellow, even your DDs wanted to know :) My DD was over the moon she kept telling me she wants the baby to be a girl :)

You won't understand it then hun! I just love not knowing and having the suprise at the end, makes it more exciting for me.

How you feeling hun???? Hope you manage to eat something today xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm still feeling bad but the cramps got better and I will eat something in a minute so far i didn't keep any food down but I gave it a little break... got one massive bottle of gaviscon from the doctor so hoping I will sleep more tonight. Can't believe how fast this week is going compared to the last. 

I'm sorry I know you're happy to be on team yellow.. I'm just so happy that I found out! 

xxx


----------



## sweetniss113

here is my bump at 19+5 I am shocked at how big I am I am near 6' tall and have lost so much weight that even tho im a bigger girl it has worried my doc but just look at that huge bump I can tell baby is growing well.
I have included a before pic (not a good pic but the only recent before preg pic I have)
 



Attached Files:







P1200163.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5









P1200160.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5









P8230084.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## katyblot

Hi lovely ladies, 

sorry haven't been on here in absolutely ages. What with christmas and new years, then all the stress with the snow! Anyway - Hope everyone is keeping well?

We had our 20 week scan last week and it was amazing!! And everything seems fine so far! :cloud9:
She spent ages looking at the heart, and checking the blood flow, it was just so lovely to be able to see our little one for quite a long while. And we managed to stay on team Yellow! which is what I wanted! :thumbup:


----------



## emmadrumm77

sweetniss..................that is a great bump hun xxx

Katyblot...........glad the scan went well and well done for team yellow, it's hard at the time not to look, but well done xx

Linn...........I know you are happy hun and i am sooooooooooo very happy for you 2. Bigs hugs to you xxx

Anyone heard form MrsG?? She had her scan today as well x


----------



## sarah0108

hey :D im on team blue :D!! :blue: x x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sweeniss, great bump! Looks like baby is growing well despite your weight loss!
Emma, so pleased for you that your scan went well! Congrats on staying on team yellow, like Linn said I think it's harder on us than on you!  Katyblot good news from you too!
MrsG wherever you are, hope your scan went well!!
Sarah congrats on team blue!


----------



## Cobo76

Junebug_CJ said:


> OK here they are! In one, Zoé is already practicing her baby yoga with her foot on her forehead


Loving the pics CJ!


----------



## Cobo76

Welcome to all the newbies!

Congrats on scan Emma. We managed to stay on team yellow too. Although I cant say it wasnt tempting. lol. She had us look away when she was in that area. Roll on June, cant wait to meet lil one.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi ladies, sorry for the delay in updating, but DH has been hogging the laptop looking for girls names.......................yes, we're on team pink!!! :happydance: Either way was fine for me but it's exciting finding out. They've said 80% but tbh I think that's as good as you get from the hospital for a girl. We had a trainee sonographer which was great cos she reallr took her time, we were in there nearly an hour!! 

Glad all went well with your scan emma, you're a stronger woman than me staying on team yellow!!

Hope everyone's ok 

Kath xx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh thats fab Mrs G congrats! I had a trainee sonographer too but was only in for 20 mins as the baby was so coorperative it was sleeping during the first half of the scan so they got all they wanted pretty fast :) But I did like the sonographer we had and hope we will have him again even if he's only a trainee! 

We were just upstairs putting DD to bed and I said oh I feel really sick again and then she said "I also feel sick" and I was like no you are fine and then she just looked at me and was sick all over all the carpet and toys :( OMG I can't see any sick anymore :( 
Is it possible for her to catch is back of me again? She was fine for 30 hrs now!


----------



## E&L's mummy

congrats emma and MrsG
thank you for your concern ladies xx

just updated in https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...59556-passed-out-again-waiting-mw-ring-2.html

will try and catch up properly tomorrow. xxx


----------



## lili24

Fab Mrs G..!! Congrats!! Welcome to the world of all things pink!! :lol:


----------



## lili24

Linn I can't believe that :( hope it's just a one off for her, thought you were all getting better :( hugs xxxx


----------



## Mrs G

Linn, sorry to hear about dd. I guess you could keep passing it on to each other??

E&L, glad you're feeling a bit better hun. 

xx


----------



## Cobo76

Oh no Linn. :hugs: I hope you all feel better soon. Maybe it is possible to pass it again, I'm not sure.


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks everybody she had a milk cause she really wanted it and then fell asleep straight away so I think she's ok! 

I am better just still feeling sick a bit but much better! 

Lili how has your day been? Have you worked lots again? I can't wait to go out at the weekend to buy something for my baby :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh no Linn, sorry DD was sick again. It's likely because her gut is still not healed, milk is usually to be avoided 48-72 hours after a gastro! Once you've had a virus, you can't get it's effect again unless it's mutated which usually takes a few months/years. Hope you feel better soon!
Lili, how many hours do you normally put in working from home? I'm thinking of starting this on Thursdays...


----------



## -Linn-

Oh thanks CJ yeah I know about the milk and she just had water every night but she really wanted it so I gave it to her! I figured if it's going to happen again it will.. but thanks now I know she can't catch it again.

Oh the milk she has is also half water half milk otherwise she won't drink it. Weird... I wouldn't drink any mixed with water!


----------



## Delilah

Mrs G congrats on your scan and team pink I was thinking about you earlier! Great bump pic Sweetniss - the weight loss obviously isnt harming your baby :thumbup: 

E&L's mummy I am glad you bypassed your midwife and sorted our an emergency collector for your daughter - take care and let us know how you get on Friday :hugs: :hugs:

Linn sorry you are still feeling rough hopefully your DD was just a bit off - but for me this week is going SO SLOW.... Tuesday seems an age away!

Well done on Team yellow Cobo - I thought you were blue because of your ticker! Katy congrats on not finding out too! And Sarah - congrats on team blue :thumbup: - I am so impatient to see my baby!

I didnt get home from work until 9pm tonight so its been a long day for me (7am left the house) - I'll say goodnight and catch you tomorrow.

Marie xx


----------



## nightkd

Hope your household is feeling better soon Linn!!

I'm feeling pretty crap today...DH hasn't been feeling 100% for the past few days...I'm gonna make us a tuna baguette each before we go out, hopefully having something to eat will help!!

Bean has been kicking me because I'm resting my arm on my stomach to type :dohh: I wonder if she's going to be this demanding when she's born? :rofl: Just like mama! :thumbup::lol: Poor DH is going to have 2 girlies to contend with now!

xx


----------



## lili24

Yeah Linn I have been working most of the day. I'm going through a stage of being so tired constantly. No matter how much I sleep I seem to wake up exhausted! 

Have you seen something that you want to buy on the weekend? I will probably be out shopping too, and it's my Birthday on Sunday :lol:

CJ it varies a lot from week to week but I always do at least 20 hours a week from home. Are you planning to do it every Thursday from now on? I love it and wouldn't have it any other way!! 

xxx


----------



## Second Chance

Im new here, But i am due June 28th with my first, I am currently 17+3 and I am so excited and loving It! :cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I am always exhausted as well! Haven't seen anything in particular I got so much here already will just get a few pyjamas and outfits in newborn and 0-1 I got so much in all sizes til 12-18 so will just get bits here and there. Will go to next and GAP. 

Morning everybody.. how are you all? 

I'm feeling so much better today I slept really well last night and I'm not feeling sick and DD wasn't sick again either and seems fine as she is eating right now :)


----------



## Delilah

Morning Ladies 5 days to go until my scan :happydance: still not felt baby though...

Welcome Second Chance :flower:

Nothing much to report here apart from I've bought lots of size 12 maternity trousers from ebay - some of them new - I got 6 pairs including postage for £39 from different sellers. I am really struggling with workwear at the minute and dont want to buy expensive suits that I will only get 4 months from - I have some skirts and dresses that will be ok for a month or so I hope too. 

I love working from home as well - although I have almost lost my big home office to the baby! I am still in there until we start decorating working on the counter but all my furniture has been moved into the new premises! We have a smaller office downstairs but Paul uses that for his gaming so it isnt ideal to work in - it will be the dining room for me when we get started on the nursery... I get so much done without interruptions at home - all I need to do my job really is internet access and a phone! What do you do Lili? CJ it will give you a break from commuting if you can manage to do Thursday's at home :thumbup:

Have a great day all - I've got meetings this morning and then am out at a networking event 3-5pm then dinner with one of Paul's American pals and his wife.

Mxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies,
Welcome Second Chance.
Congrats on :blue: for Sarah0108 and a :pink: for Mrs G and also well done Cobo for team :yellow:.

Linn................am so glad you feel better hun :kiss: I wouldn't gibe your dd any milk today either..........maybe tomorrow night, but it obviously still effected her yest xxxx It is hard when they look and feel better.

I am still so :cloud9: about my scan yesterday!! Roll on June now xxx


----------



## -Linn-

She had her milk and it was fine.. will see how it goes today. 

I'm sooo tired again although I slept really well, will go shopping soon! Next week I'm going to get my baby wardrobe and all the new born baby girl clothes out :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooh how exciting Linn xxx I have all mine upstairs in our cupboard, all labeled in different bags from newborn up to 4yr olds....................soooooo many clothes!!! Charity shop if it's a boy xxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh Emma I will have the bigger sizes if it's a boy... you should sell it hun! 

Bought a couple of outfits in next today but must say hardly liked any of the stuff in there, I prefer bright colours so will have to order from the directory or wait until they sell it in store :) 

I'm feeling so sick again but at least I can eat, just got back from cookery class with DD some of the people there really make me wonder. How can someone say my kid will not eat any fruit and vegetables but only eat crisps?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Because that is all they feed them!!! My girls eat everything from chicken to snails and oysters to curries................everything!!! It is because i don't ask them what they want to eat i just make it, they have never had a choice. Unless we are out or it is a treat then they get to choose.
Variety is the key i think xxxxx I know some kids are just fussy eaters, and that must be annoying, but to say they won't eat fruit and veg is just stupidity. Errrr hope i haven't offended anyone:blush:

Hmmmm rant over.

Got to get the girls ready for swimming now!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I agree my DD doesnt eat everything but if I take her to McD which is maybe every 2 or 3 months she hardly eats anything there cause it's not the food she is used to. But then she only eats small amounts anyway the only thing she always has lots of is fruit!


----------



## TxMommie81

HI all, New to the site and thought I would join the June thread. Baby #2 is due on June 20th:)


----------



## emmadrumm77

welcome TxMommie81 xx


----------



## SazzleB

Hi everyone :flower:

Can I join you please? I'm due on June the 10th and will find out our team on Monday. :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## sjr1990

Hey everyone, i just joined and am expecting my first baby on June 11th! Really excited and scared. 20 week scan tomorrow...good luck to everyone else who'll be having theirs soon! :D


----------



## emmadrumm77

list all updated and looking very colourful x


----------



## hpjagged

I wanted to post my baby bump pics and see what everyone thinks I'm having! :D
I posted a thread with them couple days ago but only got a few replies so I thought you ladies might like to guess as we will be finding out on Sunday!!! Yay!

Couple shots for ya :)


https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4068/4284995393_52882d38c7.jpg

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2778/4284992951_47a0f4a815.jpg


----------



## emmadrumm77

Girl i say hpjagged, doesn't look low enough for the sterio type boy bump xx


----------



## nightkd

I'm gonna guess, team :pink:!


----------



## -Linn-

I don't know what you're having got no idea about bumps but guess girl as most people are having boys at the moment :)


----------



## hpjagged

Thanks chicas! I also posted my pics on ingender the other day and most of the ladies on there think boy lol. Can't wait till Sunday to let everyone know! :flower:


----------



## Second Chance

Thanks ladies for your welcome... I am very happy about my baby and cant wait to find out what team i am on... As for movement I have not felt anything in a while i am starting to feel paranoid, im only 17 weeks but I just have a bad feeling what are some signs that somethings wrong... I go for my ultrasound on the 2nd of february, and I am hoping all is well still!:sleep:


----------



## -Linn-

Second chance I would not worry, you're only 17 weeks it is normal not start feeling anything until 18-20 weeks and if you got an anterior placenta I might be even later. I didn't feel my first LO until I was 21! You should make a pregnancy countdown ticker :)


----------



## Delilah

Welcome to all the new June mommies joining this thread :flower:

I think team :pink: hpjagged for no other reason that it seems most are having girls so far!

I have just got home, went to Harvester for dinner which was nice - very tempted with desserts but didnt have one - just finished day 21 of my "no crap" self-imposed challenge and feeling angelic!!!

Got a 7am networking breakfast meeting tomorrow so I wont be around long tonight - 5 more sleeps to scan :wohoo:


----------



## Kailm

Hey all! Hope you're well! Just put on a thread with my 20 week scan pic...would love to know what sex you all think it may be! ooh and 21 weeks today!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies!! How are we all xxx

Update we now have
25:yellow: 21 :blue: 15 :pink:

Come on ladies we need more girls xxxxx
Be odd if most of the yellows turn out to be girls!


----------



## -Linn-

Hi everybody! 

Kailm sorry no idea what you are having I can't tell from scan pix.. if you want to know you should have asked at the hospital. I was much too impatient to stay on team yellow :) 

Congrats on 21 weeks. 

Delilah most people (on here) are having boys not girls!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello everyone! I hope you're all feeling well and ready for the weekend 
I'm off to Ottawa for work Mon-Tues-Wed, but am going tonight since my mother and sisters live there. I'm excited to see what my mom's made already for baby! I'll have to be careful not to slip up the sex of baby!
I got my Bella Band today and another set of stretchy elastics for pre-pregnancy clothes. Delilah I'm having the same problem as you! I don't want to invest in maternity professional clothes, so hopefully these will do the trick. I do have a lot of pre-pregnancy dresses that'll work for a while, wearing one right now!
So much work to do and so little time... My idea of working from home on Thursday won't work out until mid-March, when I'm done my prenatal yoga classes, since they are in downtown Toronto. Darn it! Oh well, by mid-March I'm sure I'll jump at the option to work from home (correcting patient letters, working on the educational program for my specialty and researching papers I'm publishing). It would be nice just to have 1 day a week where I don't have to commute...
OK, off to work, will check in later!
Hi to all my bump buddies!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Hi CJ hope you will enjoy your time with your mum and sisters, are they all excited about becoming aunties? I believe yours is the first baby in the family? 

I just made playdough for DD and now off to cook a spag bol with carrots and courgettes... hhhmmmmmh, gosh and that kitchen needs sorting out after we were all ill! I can't believe the amount of dishes!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes Linn, it's the first baby on my side. My 2 younger sisters are really excited, but the one who is closest to me in age is jealous and not being very nice. She was mad that we got engaged and married before they did, and now we're also pregnant first...


----------



## Delilah

CJ I ordered some belly bands too! 

Didnt realise there were so many boys - I think it is because alot of the regular posters on this thread are having girls! Or team yellow!

I think my weekend will pass quick, sorting out my accounts / VAT return, collecting our crib tomorrow and hopefully doing some walking. Then just Monday then SCAN DAY!!!!!!

CJ my baby is the first in our family as well - it is just me and my brother - they have been trying for years to have a baby but not got a sticky yet :nope: hopefully it will come soon so our baby will have a similar age cousin! Paul's brother has 3 children in the USA so our baby will be the 4th on his side.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Delilah our baby will also be the 4th one on DH's side!!! I am also hoping my sister and her hubby have one soon so that Zoé can have a cousin close in age. The youngest on DH's side will be almost 3 when Zoé comes along! Soooooo excited for your ultrasound on Tuesday!!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Girls it is fab having cousins all the same age. Mine are 5yrs and 2yrs. My sisters are 5yr, 4yr and 2yr. And my brother's is 1 yr (nearly 2). And ALL GIRLS!!!!! My parents are longing for a grandson in amongst the 6 granddaughters! They are all really close xxx


----------



## Delilah

Emma if your bump is blue he is going to be SO spoilt by his sisters, cousins, grandparents etc!!!! Bless! 

CJ it is scary how many similarities there are in the things we are choosing and circumstances lol xx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh CJ I was wondering wether she might be jealous, I remember what you told me about her before. Let's hope she will have one of her own soon then :) 

You are all lucky for having cousins for your children DD has no cousins and don't think will have any for a good while and then god knows how often we would see them. I feel bad about it sometimes as I don't really have friends here with children.. but I take her to play groups nearly every day and soon she will have her own little sister! 

I just got done making dinner and washing a million dishes and there are still more be done which I will do in a minute, my poor back needed a rest! I can't believe it's already starting to hurt.. think it's caused by sleeping on my side!

Oh Emma I think your bump is blue by the way... esp with the sickness that you didn't have with your DDs!


----------



## LG1385

emmadrumm77 said:


> Girls it is fab having cousins all the same age. Mine are 5yrs and 2yrs. My sisters are 5yr, 4yr and 2yr. And my brother's is 1 yr (nearly 2). And ALL GIRLS!!!!! My parents are longing for a grandson in amongst the 6 granddaughters! They are all really close xxx

Wow! That is a lot of girls!!


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Kailm sorry no idea what you are having I can't tell from scan pix.. if you want to know you should have asked at the hospital. I was much too impatient to stay on team yellow :)
> 
> Congrats on 21 weeks.
> 
> Delilah most people (on here) are having boys not girls!

I don't want to know i just like the guessing that's half the fun, I didn't mean to offend by asking if any one wanted to guess, apologies :blush:.


----------



## emmadrumm77

I don't think you did. My hubby has a poll at work, they all put in £1 and guess weight and sex, the closest gets half and the other half they buy something for the baby xxx
There are more boys on there than girls, which is odd because i have 2 girls already that the probability i have another girl is high...................apparently..............so statistics show


----------



## SylvieB

Kalim, i'm sure noone felt offended by you asking for a guess

my sister had a baby (a girl) in december and my brother and his wife are due in august. but we'll be leaving germany in a year and move to the states, so no cousins there - especially as DHs only brother is only 15 lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Delilah said:


> CJ it is scary how many similarities there are in the things we are choosing and circumstances lol xx

Becoming kinda spooky really :winkwink: But good too as we can really relate to each other given our careers, family situations and ideas on health!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kailm

emmadrumm77 said:


> I don't think you did. My hubby has a poll at work, they all put in £1 and guess weight and sex, the closest gets half and the other half they buy something for the baby xxx
> There are more boys on there than girls, which is odd because i have 2 girls already that the probability i have another girl is high...................apparently..............so statistics show

That's a really cute idea! I didn't realise once you'd had a girl the probability was higher..I already have 2 girls, but with my ex. I suppose a different father doesn't make a difference. My cousin always wanted a boy...they called it quits after having 4 girls and have such a happy family!


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Please can you add me? I'm due on 16 June. I'm not sure what i'm having yet, i find out next Wednesday. Hoping for team blue.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Kailm said:


> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think you did. My hubby has a poll at work, they all put in £1 and guess weight and sex, the closest gets half and the other half they buy something for the baby xxx
> There are more boys on there than girls, which is odd because i have 2 girls already that the probability i have another girl is high...................apparently..............so statistics show
> 
> That's a really cute idea! I didn't realise once you'd had a girl the probability was higher..I already have 2 girls, but with my ex. I suppose a different father doesn't make a difference. My cousin always wanted a boy...they called it quits after having 4 girls and have such a happy family!Click to expand...

Apparently it is if you have 2 of the same sex then chances are the 3rd....4th will be that sex also. 
Not sure how it works but has been loads of studies on it, and 75% have the same sex as the other 2 previous. Odd i know xxxx

Welcome MrsDramaQueen xx


----------



## Kailm

Emmadrumm77

Good job I've been thinking i'm having a girl then - mainly due to my bump being a very similar shape to previous pregnancies - just a bit lower - but def a watermelon! (We would have liked a boy...if only to even out the male/female ratio in the house!)

Hi MrsDramaQueen!


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm I was not offended sorry just wondered if you wanted to know.. I just don't understand being on team yellow. But that's just me, I'm much too curious!


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm and Emma did you have a look at this? https://www.in-gender.com/XYU/Odds/Gender_Odds.aspx


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> Kailm I was not offended sorry just wondered if you wanted to know.. I just don't understand being on team yellow. But that's just me, I'm much too curious!

reassuring to hear that you weren't :hugs: That link made very interesting reading, thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Just read.........Too many stats for me!! Couldn't concentrate............my brain is mush xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Interesting, my father comes from a family of 4 boys! However my mom has 1 brother and I have many friends who have 1 of each sex.


----------



## Kailm

emmadrumm77 said:


> Just read.........Too many stats for me!! Couldn't concentrate............my brain is mush xx

oooh mushy brain...I had that during a quiz at work today...I came away feeling very dazed ( and a bit silly for only getting 22 out of 100! - luckily it was just general knowledge and not work related!!!)


----------



## emmadrumm77

That's so funny!!! I am crap at quizzes................am far worse when pregnant!! My brain just doesn't work right. 
Just looked at that page again and it put's 2 fingers up at all the other stats!! Oh well, shall just have to wait for ANOTHER 20 WEEKS XXX


----------



## Kailm

emmadrumm77 said:


> That's so funny!!! I am crap at quizzes................am far worse when pregnant!! My brain just doesn't work right.
> Just looked at that page again and it put's 2 fingers up at all the other stats!! Oh well, shall just have to wait for ANOTHER 20 WEEKS XXX

And what an exciting 20 (19 for me) weeks it will be with all that guessing and anticipation! (for me it's not only what sex the baby is but whether the milk will be in the fridge, the oven or dishwasher - if I happened to be the last person to make a cuppa!!! brain mush again!)


----------



## Delilah

Girls I'm in hospital.... I hope just overnight :cry:

I went for a pee at 4.30pm and noticed blood in my panties. I wiped and there was more so packed up, went home and called the antenatal ward. They asked me to go straight up and they took ages finding the hb - worried sick doesnt describe it as you can imagine. Anyway they found it 140bpm said all seemed ok - there was blood and protein found in my urine so they said I may be getting a UTI think they will give me antibiotics - I've never had a UTI before and am in no pain with it yet. 

Anyway when doc came she looked at my cervix to see if the stitch had caused a problem but it was ok - if I had cramps or anything they would have taken the stitch out - luckily no pain or cramping of any description. She said the blood was brown so old - whatever had been bleeding seemed to have stopped but she wanted me to stay overnight so I went home and got some stuff and now I'm back. She said it could be something or nothing and she will examine me again in the morning and hopefully discharge me. 

Got my netbook at least and had some time to top up my dongle so time should pass quickly tonight!


----------



## Kailm

So sorry to hear you're in hospital...but best place you can be and I hope with all the worry you will still be able to get some rest and look after yourself - netbooks and dongles are brill!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh no Delilah I hope you will be out soon.. I bleed with UTIs and if your pelvic floor is weak it is very likely it was just urine but I know must be soooo scary. Didn't they do a scan? They should be able to tell if you have a UTI if there is blood in it they should check your kidneys. I had bad kidney infections and app a billion UTIs before but for some reason I didn't have one for quite a while now. 

Gosh my brain won't work anymore either... I keep putting my washing up liquid in the fridge and the pepper and salt! And today I even put the nesquick milkshake stuff in the fridge as well. 

CJ most people I know also have one of each like my mum... but I know one women and she has 8 girls!! It says on ingender that some women seem to only carry the same sex children, I think it's an interesting page.


----------



## Delilah

-Linn- said:


> Oh no Delilah I hope you will be out soon.. I bleed with UTIs and if your pelvic floor is weak it is very likely it was just urine but I know must be soooo scary. Didn't they do a scan? They should be able to tell if you have a UTI if there is blood in it they should check your kidneys. I had bad kidney infections and app a billion UTIs before but for some reason I didn't have one for quite a while now.

No Linn it was 6pm when I got here and sonographers had gone home - what you have said makes me feel a bit better because I do have a weak pelvic floor - really trying to do exercises every day and also I have never had a UTI so I pray that is all it is - I have no pain so that is a good sign :thumbup: They are going to send the sample off for testing and said that blood was expected as it was the reason why I had come here in the first place. I do have my scan on Tuesday all being well though... 

Are you better now?


----------



## -Linn-

so glad that you are getting checked out! following the birth of my DD my pelvic floor is weak too... I am not incontinent but when I have to throw up it sometimes leaks a little bit! 

I am better thank you. 

I am so glad you got your notebook and dongle there cause Im planning to take my dongle and laptop for when I give birth and OH thinks I have gone mental but I was induced last time and in labour for nearly 40 hrs and in hospital for 6 days total and apart from painful it was depressingly boring as my TV didn't work so I want to bring it and he said yeah you will update them on the forum how much you are dilated? He seems to think you're not allowed but I said nowhere does it say no internet dongles it only says no mobile phones!!! And I was texting all the time and the midwife said nothing!! Anyway at least I'm not the only one who wants to bring that kind of stuff to the hospital. And my OH can say what he likes... it's my dongle and my laptop :)


----------



## Delilah

Nobody has said anything to me yet and I'm sat with it on my bed table with the phone on silent next to it! I think these days they know people are obsessed with technology and turn a blind eye! That said it was 9.30pm by the time I returned to the hosptial with my stuff so havent seen that many people yet! 

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

ah well I had already decided I will take mine... just made me feel better cause OH thinks I have gone completely mental, but he has only realised that now? We have lived together for more than 6 years you would think he would have figured that out earlier! 

Let us know how it goes glad they are monitoring you, press for a scan tomorrow so they can see if your placenta is low lying and if the bleed doesn't obviously come from in there (sometimes they can see on a scan)! I have a low lying placenta and they said should I bleed which would not be uncommon to go in immediately! But I have not bled at all since I missed my period so they think I won't anymore!


----------



## Delilah

I dont think they scan at weekends here Linn - I will ask. By the way the night midwife has just told me to unplug my netbook from their electricity! Apparently they dont mind you using it but they dont want you plugging things into their power supply in case it makes their equipment malfunction so I will log off now and recharge the battery discretely and come back on in the morning!

Just had a shower and no sign of more blood so that is good 

Nite hun xx


----------



## -Linn-

oh yeah I heard that before with the electricity. But you can secrectly charge it. I was always charging my mobile in hospital too. 
I think it's health and safety thing. 

If they don't scan at weekends then ask for an appointment on Monday, I found the NHS don't offer stuff easily but you will get more care if you ask, had I not asked for the extra scans I think they wouldn't have offered. When I had my sweep done at 41 weeks + 3 days it was done by a normal midwife she felt my baby and thought it was breech so she just wheeled in a scanner and checked so they can if they want to, but not sure about bleeding wether they'd want a proper sonographer to do it!


----------



## Second Chance

Linn thanks for the reassurance I know i have nothing to worry about im just paranoid about losing my baby you know how it is im sure... I will be 18 weeks in a few days and I just cant wait to be able to feel him or her...


----------



## lili24

Oh I haven't been on for a while. Hope you're okay Delilah. Sounds like the blood has stopped now so hopefully that's the last of it. Hope you are okay this morning! Xxxxxxxxxx

I'll be taking my laptop the hospital, or even just my iPhone and charger to go online! And I'll be texting you lot! :lol:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili good to hear... I will of course take my phone but if I have to stay in for anytime I neeeeed my computer! To upload pictures of the baby for example :) 

Second chance I know what it's like with worrying but must say with this second pregnancy I have been worrying a lot less, like your tickers!


----------



## hayley_willis

Can you update me for expecting a little boy please :) xx


----------



## Delilah

no more bleeding thank god and no pain at all just waiting for doc to come on rounds, mw found hb immediately this morning too, really hope it was just a one off freak thing esp as it was brown/old blood when she went in with the speculum, hitler confiscated my netbook lead so on phone now lol


----------



## -Linn-

oh no they confiscated the lead? Must make sure I keep mine hidden then. Thank god the bleeding has stopped.. when are you going home?


----------



## lili24

:lol: :lol: Cant believe they took your lead! 

Glad to hear things are better today xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili what are you up to this weekend? Are you doing anything nice tomorrow?


----------



## lili24

Gotta go shopping today it's my OH birthday on Tuesday and not got him any presents yet :) He is soooo hard to buy for, the man with everything! 

No not much tomorrow just going out for dinner and seeing family. 

What you up to? Xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hope you will find something for him :) 

I just started feeling sick again, god it's getting on my nerves now! 

Not doing anything interesting just trying to sort out some stuff in this house and throwing lots of useless stuff away! Weather is too bad to do anything.. 

Going out for dinner sounds lovely hope you will get some nice gifts too :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi girls, made it to Ottawa last night! Delilah hun thanks for keeping me posted on FB as my netbook was drained of batteries despite free internet in the airport lounge! So glad they've discharged you now, hopefully that's the end of bleeding until labour :hugs:

Lili I know what you mean! I find it so hard to shop for DH, not only does he have everything he needs, he's also very picky. I never know what to get him... :shrug:

Need to write exam questions this weekend, my meeting Mon-Tues-Weds is to finalize the specialty medical examination by which all Canadian medical residents in my specialty will become licensed to practice Medical Genetics. Of course as usual I am very last minute! I need to write up an oral exam scenario that is 30 minutes long, which questions along the way, plus 6 short answer questions... I'll settle down in the lounge of the house with my netbook, some food/water and hopefully a cat on my lap (mom has 2 gorgeous long-haired, friendly cats!) and get this done today so tomorrow I can take off any work... Will thus be online a lot!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!!
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

I hope you'll get it all done fast CJ so you can also spend some quality time with your mum and sisters :) Your job sounds so interesting!! 

I have been to the park with DD and now I feel like I'm going to die of nausea and I thought it was already over by now :(


----------



## lili24

Awww Linn. Are you still throwing up or just feeling sick now? 

I just got home I am soo tired after that little shop, even though I got him... Nothing!! Grrr.. Will have to go on another day now. I just couldn't find anything. 

Hope you get it all done fast CJ, it's no fun working on the weekends!!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh lol Lili typical I will get my OH a xbox 360 game for his bday next month other than that will make lots of cakes, cupcakes and muffins and that's it! Not throwing up anymore just horrible stomach pain! But I just had some peppermint tea and it's getting better again. DD went down for a little sleep and I'm just soooo bored... my house is such a mess after getting all that stuff out and taking it to the charity shop so I could tidy but of course can't be bothered. In 2 weeks I will put up the wardrobe for the baby and put all the newborn - 0-3 months clothes in! Just so I got that stuff out of the way.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks Lili, I know it sucks having to work on weekends :-( But everything that is not patient-related I don't have time to do during the week...

Linn, lucky you're still not throwing up! I also have the constant nausea, all day long, and sometimes still throw up, especially when I forget to take my anti-nausea medications. Can't believe I still need the meds in my 21st week!!!

Did you go shopping yet Lili? Curious to know what you got, I'm always looking for ideas!
OK back to work...


----------



## -Linn-

CJ she didn't find anything it says above! 

CJ I had to throw up around 20 times that 1.5 days so I'm glad it is over! 
Sorry to hear you are still feeling so sick as well, I think mine is still caused by that virus though, as I had been feeling fine for a few weeks. Here they don't give you any medication for nausea.. the only thing I got is antacid stuff which I started taking before bed and now I can finally sleep again :) How is your work going?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I find it silly that you're not given meds if you're sick and keep throwing up. There are many on the market that are safe and help. I would not have been able to continue working full time and commuting had it not been for the meds. I'm sure there is something!

LOL sorry Lili, I missed that part of your post, trying to read too fast during my work break. Oh hun that sucks, I hate it when I shop for hours and find nothing... How about a gift certificate to his favourite restaurant, or a massage?? Like Linn said, I think DH would be happy with a new video game for his PS3!

Yeah Linn, work is coming along. Just made another huge pot of decaffeinated coffee, my mom's house is COLD!!!! Getting hungry again :-( Think I'll have peanut butter on rye bread now!!!


----------



## -Linn-

My GP said there are no meds... same for my poor DD they nearly wanted to put her on a drip, but I took her back home again for a few more hrs and thankfully she kept the drink down then. Where I come from they do suppositories for kids (so they can't throw em back up) that stop vomiting you can buy them in any pharmacy without a prescription but they said no she can't have anything and of course I couldn't have anything cause I'm pregnant. My mum is buying me some now and will send them here for when DD gets sick again! When I was pregnant with DD work was torture but I was only sick for 6 weeks... it was really really hard and I had to cut back my hrs. I already thought about sterilisation back then! 

Hope you will get warm soon, my house is quite cold too... cause of my asthma I only got minimum heating on and windows open in my bedroom all the time, but here it never gets colder than 10'C in my bedroom I know in Canada it's much too cold for that! 

I'm going to wake up DD now and tidy my bedroom... my bed is covered in baby clothes :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ah that's why! Your GP is not well informed then. Obstetricians know that there are meds safe in pregnancy  My GP is the one who prescribed my med for me!

Need to head out soon to meet colleague and finish these questions. We're meeting in a cafe in the neighborhood I used to study in when I lived here during medical school. Will bring back old memories! Finally warmed up, thanks to the sun shining into the lounge... But it's colder than -20'C outside now so I'll have to bundle up! I'm taking my mom's car into town...

Will log on afterwards when I come home! Talk to you later,
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

yeah that's right he is not well informed but here we only get to see the GP or midwife and the midwifes don't usually prescribe anything. I noticed that a lot of things are done differently here when it comes to medication though. But I don't want to complain... glad we got free medical care! 

Hope you will have a great time :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

My GP also delivers babies and is very well versed in anything pregnancy related, fortunately for me! I just chose to be followed by an OB, which turned out all the better given my low lying anterior placenta: glad I've had no issues about it, they believe it is partly covering the cervical os too, so all the more reason for a C/S now, based on my last ultrasound! OK, I'm truly off now, can't stay away for long!!!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I also got a low lying placenta but mine is posterior, in most cases it moves up though I was told by the sonographer at the hospital. They will check it again at my 30 week scan and if it's still low at 34, 36, 38 and then schedule a Cesarian here they really don't like you to have them. I still can't make up my mind wether I rather want one but I still got time maybe that decision will be made for me!


----------



## Trinity42

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/Kittyinapurse.jpg
Just wanted to share. my kitty Lucid decided to become an accessory LOL


----------



## aliss

Finally back with results from my UC baby scan! :kiss:

OH is over the moon with having his first born be a son. So much for carrying high, lower heartbeat, conception date, Chinese calendar... all wrong!!! :)


----------



## -Linn-

lol your cat is funny! 

Congrats on team blue aliss, were you hoping for a girl?


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Junebug_CJ sounds like you have a good doctors. My midwife is absolutely useless. They can't prescribe anything, and all she does is send me to the nurse or the doctor if she can't answer something. It's really difficult for me to have time off work to keep going to appointment, especially as there in the middle of the day. Your really lucky.

Are any of you finding it real hard to sit behind a desk at work? I fidget all day, and if i get to close to my desk, my little bean pushes against it. Lol. Have any of you found a good position to sit in?


----------



## aliss

-Linn- said:


> lol your cat is funny!
> 
> Congrats on team blue aliss, were you hoping for a girl?

Thank you!

I almost lost him with a threatened miscarriage at 7 weeks, so I'm very happy that he is just alive and doing well :) :) :) I am excited about a boy, I came from a family of all girls so it's going to be a new experience. I just assumed girl anyways because I didn't know any different!


----------



## aliss

MrsDramaQueen said:


> Are any of you finding it real hard to sit behind a desk at work? I fidget all day, and if i get to close to my desk, my little bean pushes against it. Lol. Have any of you found a good position to sit in?

When I work at my desk, I sometimes have to sit for 12 hours straight, so I bought an EZ maternity support, it really really helps your back!!!


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

I'm wondering whats gunna happen when i get a bit bigger. I'll have to sit with the keyboard on my lap. Lol. I don't get much sympathy from the people at work. All they say is 'wait til your further along'.


----------



## -Linn-

aliss of course we are all happy our babies are here.. I was expecting a girl and am having one but if it was a boy I'm sure I wouldn't love him any less... isn't expecting a baby just amazing? I loooove it!


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello ladies, only just managed to get online. went splat again yesterday and ended up sleeping for 12hours!! and was at my parents today.

Delilah, im sorry hun you had to go to hospital, hope you are doing ok. was odd cos i thought about you while i was on M62 lol. i must have known somehow. 

hope you are all doing ok. not much else happening here, only 10 sleeps till my scan. im really excited after hearing today that friends of ours had a little boy this morning, called him Dylan. so happy for them. im itching to go down and see them but they are over 4 hours away.


----------



## aliss

-Linn- said:


> aliss of course we are all happy our babies are here.. I was expecting a girl and am having one but if it was a boy I'm sure I wouldn't love him any less... isn't expecting a baby just amazing? I loooove it!

Oh yes :)

One part of me loves the girlie clothes, the other part loves that I won't have to deal with a teenage daughter (LOL sorry, I was a handful myself!). Then again, #2 could easily be pink!


----------



## Delilah

CJ hope you got everything finished so you can relax tomorrow - happy birthday for tomorrow Lili :flower:

Aliss yay on team blue! 

I'm still getting light brown blood when I wipe sometimes other times nothing and no pain which the medical team said was promising - they gave me antibiotics which I have started. I am worried sick to be honest I was so excited for my scan on Tuesday now I am just praying to make the next day - I panic so much at blood - last time it wasnt a good ending - I need to try to stay positive and think about seeing my baby being perfect on Tuesday.

E&L's mummy how weird - Dylan was/is one of the names we are talking about if we have a boy but we cannot decide! 

My plan is to rest as much as I can tomorrow, so hope my bean is ok

Night ladies xx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I hope everything will be fine, did they take a swab and find an infection? It is common to bleed with an infection it happened to my friend at 14 weeks and everything was fine. I'm sure everything will be perfect at your scan!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Deiliah im sure things will be fine hun. rest as much as you can. they are taking care of you and im sure its just a blip. :hugs:
i love the name Dylan too. it really has put me in an excited mood now, silly isnt it. ive been looking at their photos and reminds me of all the emotions etc when the baby is here. its fab it really is. 
so what has everyone got planned for today? think we are gonna have a quiet sorting day today, washing, school bags, homework etc. im itching to go pushchair shopping etc but its so far from here im gona combine it with a big food shop etc next weekend after payday.


----------



## Delilah

They took a swab I have to ask for the results on Tuesday when I go for my scan and if necessary they will change the antibiotics.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey everyone!
E&L, good luck with the double stroller shopping, sounds a pain!
I haven't yet chosen one: Fi, I really liked the photo of yours, which one is it?
DH and I will go shopping next weekend for ours...
Still have about 1 hour of work to do on my questions, then my mother and I will head to a yarn shop so that I can splurge and buy nice yarns for baby projects. So excited to start! Then, it's my sister's b-day dinner tonight... I hope to get a nap in there somehow...
Delilah, I'm sending all the positive vibes for you, have a feeling everything will be grand on Tuesday for your ultrasound!!!
Lili, happy birthday, did you get spoiled??


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Where is everyone? Wow quiet Sunday on this thread!


----------



## Delilah

I was on and off yesterday and couldnt believe how quiet this thread was either!

Well today I am feeling much more positive and excited again for tomorrow's scan - no more bleeding and no pain over the weekend - fingers crossed all is ok.

I have arranged to work from home today as well so I am hoping for a productive day with minimal interruptions!

Mx


----------



## Delilah

LOL I know I'm supposed to be working but thought I would take a 20 week bump pic - here it is (black & white outfit) along with my 17 week bump pic (blue top). 

Still waiting to feel baby move - am very excited about my scan tomorrow :0)
 



Attached Files:







Marie - 20 week bump.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 7









Marie - 17 week bump.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## -Linn-

awwww love it Delilah once I'm finally dressed I will take one too! I am soooo tired today... couldn't get out of bed just spent and hour with DD in my bed letting her watch Fifi on my laptop but now we got so hungry we finally got up :) 

I was out for a bit yesterday and then just tidied and watched a movie with OH. And for the first time in a loooong time I had a KFC for dinner, I always cook so asked OH if I could have a night off and he went and got us a KFC, I loved it! 

I can't believe how active my baby has become either it is now always moving around still lying low transverse across my tummy.. you can see my belly move now when she is rolling around :) 

I got 2 packets of huggies yesterday for 21p... now I got 100 newborn size 1 nappies and think I really got too many. As far as I remember DD was in size 2 after a couple of days. But I had all these coupons and at the til it came to 21p you should have seen the look on the guys face, but if that what it says on the cash register, what can he say?! 

How is everybody else? Lili did you have a good day?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies...................I have been away all weekend in Ely (near Cambridge), with some great friends...............was fab!!
Delilah..................so sorry to hear that you haven't had such a fun weekend, and am sure all will reveal a healthy baby tomorrow for your scan xxxx Oh and love the bump pic xxx

Hayley_willis and Aliss....................Congrats on :blue:

Linn........glad you are feeling better hun xxx

Lili.............hope you got spoilt yesterday hun xxx


----------



## lili24

That bump has definitely grown Delilah!! :) :) Glad the brown has stopped. I'm sure tomorrow you will feel so much happier after your scan :) 

Thanks for all your Birthday messages, I had a lovely day :cloud9:

Linn - 21p!!!!!!!!!!!! :o

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Lili I think I should have really paid 1.71£ but tescos cash register said 21p. 

One pack is 3.71£ but they were on offer for 2 for £6. And I had the following vouchers: 1 pack of huggies new born for free, but when he rang it through it took off £3.71 which was fab cause the offer meant they were only 3£ a pack anyway and then I had another voucher from clubcard which was 2£ off huggies newborn size 1. So I ended up paying 21p for the nappies! It really made me giggle when he said 21p please... I went there to get my pampers hamper but they were out of it so I didn't buy anything other than huggies. I also bought 2 packs of pampers the other day for £3 which I thought was good! I hope I will get more coupons soon.


----------



## emmadrumm77

I haven't got any vouchers yet!! I keep getting them for dog food!!! The dog is happy though xx


----------



## fi_broon

CJ, my stroller is the uppababy vista. I've heard nothing but good things about it. I picked it up on Saturday and the sales assistant was raving about it as she also has the same one. Take a look at www.uppababy.com, they have a video on there that tells you all about it. It's actually the first stroller I looked at and I loved it. I went and looked at a tonne more and nearly bought a different one twice, but none of them really measured up in everything I wanted.

Delilah, good luck tomorrow for your scan. Are you finding out the flavour? And bump is looking good :)

I'm 20 weeks today :) Oh, and we've been working on the nursery all weekend. I'll post pics on a new thread.

Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies...

Fi


----------



## lili24

:) Was the free huggies voucher from the bounty pack? I've got one of those, need to go and collect them :)


----------



## lili24

I'm getting my hair done when I finish work and I am so excited cos I haven't had it done whilst pregnant! I am SO nervous it is gonna turn green or something!!


----------



## Delilah

Thanks girls for the bump comments! Fi yes I will find out the flavour - I dont care what it is as long as they tell me all is ok!!!! Then I can start to buy things  Fi we are due on the same day, didnt realise that!

LOL Lili your hair will be fine. I have been doing my roots with the 10 minute stuff just mixing 2 teaspoons of the lotion and developer and that has been ok so far!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Lili it was the one from bounty! Use it now while they do the offer 2 for 6£. Yeah and the other was from the tesco baby and toddler clubcard. I haven't got my other bounty pack yet need to get it from asda hopefully there will be more vouchers. 

Emma go to pampers website and join baby club you will get coupons regularly. Also join tesco baby and toddler club and you will get more coupons and the other huggies one was from the hospital bounty pack, the one with information not the sample one. I also bought pampers in sainsburys not long ago for DD and then got anothercoupon for 1£ pampers from sainsburys. 

hope your hair will turn out all right... mine never came out green! Now I'm all natural which is so much easier, no more horrible roots or anything! 

DD is in bed now so I will relax for a bit and then do some more cleaning.


----------



## fi_broon

I started a thread on our nursery so far....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/262799-nursery-so-far.html

Fi


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all

Happy 20weeks to Delilah and Fi!! Am not far behind you!!
Bet you're looking forward to tomorrow Delilah!!

Couple of questions for you all - 

Have posted a thread on this so apologies for repetition but - what baby clubs are worth joining for freebies and vouchers? So far I've only joined Mothercare and just got their 10% off voucher, nothing else exciting!

Also, where does nice nursery bedding, cot bumpers curtains etc? Nothing in Mothercare really takes my fancy and M&P are soooo expensive. We don't want to buy the whole matching range, juwt a few nice things.

Hope everyone else is well.

Kath xx


----------



## -Linn-

I joined, Tescos, Sainsburys and Pampers! Great for money off coupons for nappies.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Babies r us is quite good! They have all the brand names but are cheaper that alot of other stores xx

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/index.jsf?shop=BabiesRUs


----------



## -Linn-

do you think so? I find lots of things are more expensive there esp toys! I bought a lego toy for DD in John Lewis for 30£ and at toys they were asking for 50£ and it's the same with lots of other things IMO! 

I can recommend next (not cheap) and argos does nice bedding sets too!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah, always found it good x


----------



## -Linn-

I don't mean it's bad, I got loads of stuff there but I recently found you can get the same stuff in different places for less money :)


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Where did you get your second bounty pack vouchers from? I had my first one from the midwife but i haven't had another one. I looked on the website but you can't get one from there.


----------



## -Linn-

In my first bounty pack the voucher was in there... can't remember exactly where maybe inside one of the magazines. I didn't even take mine to asda yet but got it here waiting. In the same pack I also found the huggies voucher :)


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

I think mine must have been missing. I hope the midwife can give me another one. Mind you there wasn't alot in my last bounty pack. Thanks Linn


----------



## emmadrumm77

I got one of their gold store card Linn and you get 50% off vouchers and money vouchers alot hun xxx Sorry forgot to mention that xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I got that too Emma and only got crap vouchers last time and now they didn't send me anymore :(


----------



## -Linn-

MrsDramaQueen said:


> I think mine must have been missing. I hope the midwife can give me another one. Mind you there wasn't alot in my last bounty pack. Thanks Linn

just ask for another one... I didn't get mine from them midwife got it at the hospital after my scan!


----------



## Delilah

I am officially excited again for my scan tomorrow - CAN HARDLY WAIT!!!!!!

Good news is no more blood - I am so relieved :happydance:

I am wishing away the time until I get to see my baby again and find out if we are having a boy or a girl :yipee:

Hope you are all well tonight - I am still working and will be for a few hours yet but its ok, it means I dont have to rush back tomorrow after the scan!

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Ah Delilah I can't wait to hear back from your scan! I'm glad you are excited everything will be fine :)


----------



## lili24

Can't wait to hear your news from the scan Delilah :)

I am home and my hair is not green.. woop!

Oh I forgot to mention today cos I was so busy working but look what had arrived when I woke up this morning!!

Please ignore the crap everywhere I was sorting out my OHs side of the wardrobe!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

21 Weeks 6 Days
 



Attached Files:







22377_286839059896_809229896_3213689_8371205_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6









22377_286837479896_809229896_3213686_5013232_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Delilah

Yay your bump Lili - thats a fab birthday present from your little girl!!!!!

Thanks guys - I will let you know as soon as I can xx


----------



## lili24

It is :) I love it!! 

Happy 20 weeks Marie xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Love your bump! xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

love the bump Lilli.

Delilah, scan will be perfect, so excited for you. only 6 more sleeps for me. yay. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

I am so excited E&L's mummy - I will be on countdown with you for yours after today :happydance:

Then we countdown for the girls nearer to 24 weeks and viable bubbas!!!!

Got meetings all morning then what do I have this afternoon - oh, the SCAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 hours until my appointment LOL!!!! 

Must do some work - will let you all know asap - have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## lili24

Thanks girls... Where are your bump piccies this week? :) 

Good luck D xxx

21 weeks Emma and I'm 22... 2 weeks til viability :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

WOW!!! 21 weeks and 22 for you Lili.........................mad to think that out babies could survive outside us in 2/3 weeks!! We have done well haven't we xxxxx

Marie.................Good luck with the scan hun xxxx Can't wait to hear what flavour it is xx

Lili....................Fab bump hun!!! Well done xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies the stats so far

25:blue: 26 :yellow: 19 :pink:

No multi pregnancies yet!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I will take a bump pic now and upload it soon! I don't think it grew but I guess I gotta compare it with other ones on Facebook. 

How is everybody today? Been to play group this morning and now got a million dishes to dao :cry:


----------



## E&L's mummy

full of cold :cry:


----------



## -Linn-

hope you'll feel better soon!


----------



## -Linn-

So here is my bump from today.. people keep thinking my baby is due soon 

pic removed


----------



## lili24

Yeh Linn looks like you've got a February baby in there haha. Just kidding, I think yours is a perfect size for right now. xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

*OMG!!!! * Linn you sure it is not a Feb baby??? I literally can not believe it!!! 

I have decided to put a balloon up my top in competition with you!!! I can still sleep on my tummy!!!


----------



## Moongirl

hey everyone!

Lili - glad to see your bump is emerging, very cute! And Linn, i'm not far off the same size as you! My bump grew loads and loads from about 17-20 weeks but has stayed about the same for the last 2 weeks. I'm sure loads of the other will catch us up soon! :thumbup:

Good luck today for your scans girls, can't wait to hear about them all!!

Oh and nice progress on the nurseries - i really need to start thinking about it! Thanks Linn and Emma for suggestions on where to get bedding etc - i hadn't thought of Argos. Had a look and there's some really nice, brightly coloured stuff there too which is nice rather than all cream! 

hope you all have a good day!
:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks ladies! I was asked again today (at the playgroup) when I was due and when I said 06th of June they were like oh that's still long.. I can tell those people are thinking I'm due soon but then there is a lady who is due in February at the group and she is much much bigger than me!

Lucky you Emma, I haven't been able to sleep on my belly since I was 14 weeks.. it just feels like I got a football in there and lying on it is not comfortable also the baby protests straight away.. I did try sleeping on my front! I kind of got used to sleeping on my side now though and can sleep all right.. I remember after DD was born I couldn't sleep on my front anymore!


----------



## -Linn-

Moongirl said:


> hey everyone!
> 
> Lili - glad to see your bump is emerging, very cute! And Linn, i'm not far off the same size as you! My bump grew loads and loads from about 17-20 weeks but has stayed about the same for the last 2 weeks. I'm sure loads of the other will catch us up soon! :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck today for your scans girls, can't wait to hear about them all!!
> 
> Oh and nice progress on the nurseries - i really need to start thinking about it! Thanks Linn and Emma for suggestions on where to get bedding etc - i hadn't thought of Argos. Had a look and there's some really nice, brightly coloured stuff there too which is nice rather than all cream!
> 
> hope you all have a good day!
> :hugs:

you should post a pic as well :)


----------



## Moongirl

haha! well i've been posting them every couple of weeks in the bump thread, but since you asked... :blush: 

it's quite funny because it's really changed shape the last few days! Was sitting a lot more out the front and higher at the weekend, seems to have spread out a bit now, hehe! And this picture doesn't really show it to full effect because it goes below my trousers. Anyway, you get the drift!

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







wk 22 tue 260110.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks nice bump!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooh what a neat bump Moongirl xxx

Linn have you seen this?
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/263447-have-share-website-its-brill.html
Bet you are over xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

What are you trying to say?
lol Emma I replied to this. Yeah just a little bit :rofl: but I'm a BMI of 22 now so it's all good :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Just made me laugh!! I have put on 7lb all in all and it says i am spot on xxxx

I have nooooooooooooooooo energy at all today!! Feel a bit spaced out!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

wonder how delilah is getting on??


----------



## emmadrumm77

She would have just gone in xxxx
All will be fine.......................so exciting xxx


----------



## -Linn-

well it is telling me not to put on too much weight :rofl: but my bump is all hard and not just all the extra weight I put on... that went everywhere and I still feel slim :) It made me laugh as well... I think I'm doing good though have been eating a bit less and stopped buying coke and fanta!


----------



## Moongirl

oooh that's a good website emma! i need to weigh myself properly - using my weight from about 10 days ago i'm only just in the range they suggest :wacko: but i'm sooo hungry all the time... ha ha guess i'll just have to work doubly hard after baby's born :haha: It has me as a bmi of 22 aswell linn - fine by me! :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

I look like i have put on 3 stone, but got no bump!!! I am the total opposite of you.........lol xxxxxxxx

Just registered with boots parenting club
https://www.boots.com/parentingclub

You get a free changing bag and loads of vouchers xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

double post


----------



## E&L's mummy

dont even get me started on BMI and weight gain etc. im still eating what i fancy when i fancy and loosing weight. hubby getting cross with me but its not my fault.


----------



## -Linn-

I updated my details on boots with my new pregnancy but it wouldn't let me register again as I did with DD and you have to enter your advantage card number... am I not going to get the voucher now? Cause then I will make a new account I think! Slightly change my name or whatever!


----------



## -Linn-

well that website is telling me I am eating too much :rofl: I was a BMI of 19 now it's 22 and I gained 22 pounds and not 12 like it recommended for me! But I'm doing better than with DD with her I started off a little bit underweight but then gained 70 pounds total... but then I got another 21 weeks to go now so god knows how much I will gain, I don't care!


----------



## Moongirl

emmadrumm77 said:


> I look like i have put on 3 stone, but got no bump!!! I am the total opposite of you.........lol xxxxxxxx
> 
> Just registered with boots parenting club
> https://www.boots.com/parentingclub
> 
> You get a free changing bag and loads of vouchers xxx

i picked up my free changing bag at the weekend - it's ok but a bit smaller than i expected! will be a useful spare tho!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> I updated my details on boots with my new pregnancy but it wouldn't let me register again as I did with DD and you have to enter your advantage card number... am I not going to get the voucher now? Cause then I will make a new account I think! Slightly change my name or whatever!

I have a boots card and am joined to the site............either register or log in then at the bottom it says parentclub...............thats how i did mine xx
Have been with them sicne Megan xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Moongirl said:


> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> I look like i have put on 3 stone, but got no bump!!! I am the total opposite of you.........lol xxxxxxxx
> 
> Just registered with boots parenting club
> https://www.boots.com/parentingclub
> 
> You get a free changing bag and loads of vouchers xxx
> 
> i picked up my free changing bag at the weekend - it's ok but a bit smaller than i expected! will be a useful spare tho!!Click to expand...

Yeah i have a big bag, but it could be good for trips away?? Or as you said a spare................................every little helps xxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> I updated my details on boots with my new pregnancy but it wouldn't let me register again as I did with DD and you have to enter your advantage card number... am I not going to get the voucher now? Cause then I will make a new account I think! Slightly change my name or whatever!
> 
> I have a boots card and am joined to the site............either register or log in then at the bottom it says parentclub...............thats how i did mine xx
> Have been with them sicne Megan xxClick to expand...

Yeah I logged on and then went to register but it already had my details so I just filled in my due date and when I went to register it said we have updated your details and then it didn't let me do anything else. So am I going to get the coupons in the post? Emma you wanna join tescos the vouchers are fab... I paid 21p for 2 packs of huggies and just got my pampers hamper and in there is another 3£ off coupon for pampers!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooooooooooooooh how i do that? Am always in tesco's!! It's like my 2nd home as am always forgetting something vital, and it is 2mins away xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I will send you the link hun... I assume you got a clubcard so it's really easy! Did you also get a bounty pack? With a voucher for one free pack of huggies? I got this at the hospital... at the moment tescos are doing huggies 2 packs for 6£ but the voucher gives you 3.71£ off and then tesco send me another 2£ voucher for huggies so I ended up paying 21p. And with the other vouchers I got from tescos I bought 2 packs of pampers for 3£. And then I just got my pampers hamper for buying the pampers and in there was another tescos voucher for 3£ off pampers. So I got so many nappies now for next to nothing!!! 

https://www.tesco.com/clubcard/clubcard/clubs.babyandtoddler.asp if you are planning to use pampers I would join pampers club too they send me a little booklet with coupons and I combined those with the ones I got from tesco and paid like nothing for the nappies ... https://www.pampers.co.uk/en_GB/signup 

It is worth it... I would sign up with sainsburys too even if you are not going to shop there much the vouchers are fab for nappies!!! https://www3.sainsburys.co.uk/littleones/


----------



## -Linn-

aaaahhh double post, can you tell me do you know if i will still get the vouchers from boots now that i updated the info about my pregnancy was not really able to register as such as I was already registered!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks, just done the Tesco's one..............am already with pampers xxxx
Not sure hun..................i was already registered and it said i will get a pack in the post in 4 weeks? So not sure.....................sorry x


----------



## -Linn-

how annoying it didn't say that to me so I guess I won't get it :cry: I was with pampers already too and just registered again and got vouchers straight away... try updating your pregnancy so you can get the vouchers!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah i did..................will wait and see.................Hmmmmm

Right got to go and play with the small ones for a bit xx


----------



## -Linn-

enjoy Im playing right now... playing shops :) she keeps bringing me food :)

wonder how delilah got on!


----------



## -Linn-

delilah where is the update? i keep checking to see how you got on! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I keep looking as well. And on FB, but not on there either!! 
Hope she is ok x


----------



## -Linn-

yeah me too maybe she went off somewhere afterwards! sure everything was ok with her baby :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah me 2 xx

Haggis tonight.................couldn't do it last night as hubby was out x


----------



## -Linn-

oh I don't like that... I'm feeling sick again tonight :( so will make jacket potatoes with chicken breasts and beans... not fantastic but can't bring myself to cook and then gotta go to asda :cry:


----------



## Starfish

Updating after our ultrasound yesterday...
We are on team yellow! Baby's legs were firmly crossed and wouldn't budge. We might get a 3D scan later.


----------



## E&L's mummy

just logged in to check on Delilah...no news yet then?? wish i had her mobile number.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooooooooooooooooh Delilah's scan went well and she is having a .........................................................................BOY!!!!

Well done hun xxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh yay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

oh yay I knew it would go well. Congrats hun on team blue xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

OT but just seen an OCTOBER 2010 first tri thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gosh i found out i was preggers last october........is it me or is it flying by now??


----------



## emmadrumm77

I know it is!!! Can not believe that i have 19 weeks to go!! Madness and sooooooooooo exciting!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh just over 19 for me to cos i only gotta get to 39 weeks.


ps can i start counting down now?? lol


----------



## margi

Hi everyone hope your all well I not been on for a while ave been so busy with work and family, anyways am feeling gud apart from sickness has returned and all I want to eat is cold food and lots of slushies lol, I had my scan last week and they think I am having another boy I am please as I just wanted everything to be ok with babs which they done all there checks and everything is great, all they said is that they wernt exactlyl sure if it was a boy but it looks like , so it looking like Il have to be the princess of the house xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooh cangrats then margi..................will pop you down for:blue:

E&L i am always late so prob got over 20 weeks still................but i like to pretend it will be on time xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Emma lol i must admit it feels weird butterbean having a birthday already but not knowing if He/She.

congrats to all those who have had scnas over the last few days, sorry for me not saying so earlier....brain full of yuk aswell as hormones. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L's mummy said:


> Emma lol i must admit it feels weird butterbean having a birthday already but not knowing if He/She.
> 
> congrats to all those who have had scnas over the last few days, sorry for me not saying so earlier....brain full of yuk aswell as hormones. xxxxxxxxxxx

Yeah, but what fun not knowing.............:hugs:

I can not keep up with scans either xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

emmadrumm77 said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> Emma lol i must admit it feels weird butterbean having a birthday already but not knowing if He/She.
> 
> congrats to all those who have had scnas over the last few days, sorry for me not saying so earlier....brain full of yuk aswell as hormones. xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Yeah, but what fun not knowing.............:hugs:
> 
> I can not keep up with scans either xxClick to expand...

yeh ive known one and not the other. hubby wants to find out this one, and i do too if nothing else so i can sort out DD2's stuff from when she was little, but equally surprise would be nice. i think im preparing myself for not finding out next week as im not 100% that last time they couldnt see, so much as didnt want to tell me. the sonographer was damm right rude, did all her checks, didnt talk to DD1 at all, it was hubby and me that was tlaking her thro the pictures on screen. she then turned off the machine, grabbed my notes, told me to wait outside and walked out. left me on the table covered in jelly and walked off.........if i get her again im gonna refuse to let her scan me.


----------



## LG1385

E&L's mummy said:


> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> Emma lol i must admit it feels weird butterbean having a birthday already but not knowing if He/She.
> 
> congrats to all those who have had scnas over the last few days, sorry for me not saying so earlier....brain full of yuk aswell as hormones. xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Yeah, but what fun not knowing.............:hugs:
> 
> I can not keep up with scans either xxClick to expand...
> 
> yeh ive known one and not the other. hubby wants to find out this one, and i do too if nothing else so i can sort out DD2's stuff from when she was little, but equally surprise would be nice. i think im preparing myself for not finding out next week as im not 100% that last time they couldnt see, so much as didnt want to tell me. the sonographer was damm right rude, did all her checks, didnt talk to DD1 at all, it was hubby and me that was tlaking her thro the pictures on screen. she then turned off the machine, grabbed my notes, told me to wait outside and walked out. left me on the table covered in jelly and walked off.........if i get her again im gonna refuse to let her scan me.Click to expand...

Holy cow! That's just not right. You should make a complaint.


----------



## E&L's mummy

LG yeh i know but it was nearly 2 years ago now.....we did discuss it at the time but decided to let it go and enjoy our baby being ok. if my eldest hadnt been there i prob would have had a right chest poke at them on the day.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh no!! It can't happen again though hun! And you will find out what you are having xx


----------



## Delilah

Girls I'm here!!! Thanks for thinking about me today - I had to go to a meeting after my scan so was only on my phone hence facebook - I just announced it on facebook and got loads of lovely comments - some knew already but most didnt!

Anyway as Emma said my little boy is perfect and I cant wait to meet him in June :happydance: - they said 100% boy! I think subconsciously I must have been prepared for a girl because I've been feeling a bit out of my depth when I think about a blue bump! I am over the moon he is ok though! Will post scan pic when I can upload it. I am going to send you my mobile number on my facebook message so you have it and E&L's mummy now I am countdown for your scan on Monday!!!! Hopefully that sonographer wont be there on Monday - moody old cow! 

Linn WOW on your bump pic - I love it - and Moongirl yours too. Margi congrats on your blue bump too! Emma thanks for the link to that site on weight I will have a look on that and also thanks Linn for the links to different baby sites I'll have a look at those too.

I was near the Trafford Centre for my late meeting and yes I ended up in John Lewis and Debenhams baby departments!!!! Bought a few really cute outfits!!!! 

Marie xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

fi_broon said:


> CJ, my stroller is the uppababy vista. I've heard nothing but good things about it. I picked it up on Saturday and the sales assistant was raving about it as she also has the same one. Take a look at www.uppababy.com, they have a video on there that tells you all about it. It's actually the first stroller I looked at and I loved it. I went and looked at a tonne more and nearly bought a different one twice, but none of them really measured up in everything I wanted.

Hey Fi, thanks! Been looking at Bugaboo, Quinny, and a few others but I must say the Uppababy Vista is by far my favourite... Going in to try some next weekend, and I'm leaning toward the yellow Vista!!! I've read reviews as well, and I like the fact that you can fit car seats (specific ones only) into the frame. Congrats on 20 weeks!!!!!

Delilah, sooooooo excited for you and DH on baby boy :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow just got caught up on this thread, our meetings have been from 9AM (leaving home at 8AM) and going on until 7PM (arriving home at 8PM) so I've had no time to check up!

Lili, love your bump! You really did pop for your birthday, so nice  Linn, wow what a great bump, and the other ladies too! I've posted my 21 week bump on FB (in my new Tinkerbell PJs made by my mom!).

Can't believe I'm already in my 22nd week, time is FLYING by!!!! Excited to start working on nursery this up-coming weekend, hopefully the contractor is done by now...

Going home tomorrow night, after another full day of the meeting. It's exhausting :-( Might call in sick on Thursday and just rest...

Glad to see everyone is doing well!!!
Hugs to all my bump sisters :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh CJ you have such a hectic lifestyle!! You must rest hun xxx

I got your message Marie and have text you my number xxxx
Right now off to take dd1 to school xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

morning.....sorry im gonna be all miserable and wollowy for a bit. i feel utterly awful with this cold. coughed up a load of blood this morning, not sure if it was from my chest or my throat. and my tummy hurts so much from sneezing and coughing. got one of the other mums to take DD1 to school and she is picking her up for me too, ad hubby is coming home for lunch to check on me and if im not feeling better he is dragging me to the walkin doc this evening. All i want is a lemsip :cry:

right self pity over with for now. CJ, nice to see you hun, i was wondering how you were. and there is another post in your umbilical cyst thread hun xxx
to everyone else have a good one. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy you need to go see a doctor asap, coughing up blood is not good! Hope you will feel better soon.. you are allowed to be miserable hun :hugs:

CJ I love your tinkerbell pyjamas! I don't know if it's possible but I feel like my bump has grown overnight. Will try and take a pic later... it seems to be even bigger this morning. Think my baby is not transverse anymore the movements are less strong and I can feel something hard above my belly button now.


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh i will linn but not fit to drive the 15 miles to get theire. will have to wait for hubby


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Linn is it possible to get any bigger!!! :rofl:
You will need a crane to get you moving soon xxx


----------



## -Linn-

:rofl: Emma I can still get much bigger :) I loooove having big bump though even if it means my back hurts in the night, think it just changed shape a little bit as baby stopped hiding down in my pelvis, the pelvic pain got much better too still hurting when I'm walking but nowhere nearly as bad as last week! 

Ok E&Ls mummy if hubby can take you later that's good. Shame it's so far... I have to walk if I want to go to the doctors but luckily it's only 10 minutes and if I'm too poorly OH will start work late to drive me!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh the joys of military life....if i was really poorly he could get away but its not that bad, can wait till later. just looking at moving docs to nearer. i stay where i was when we moved off camp but its getting a nightmare to have to do that trip as both me and the girls are registered there. but i like the fact ther have a walkin clinic every morning and evening.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh E&L...................I really hope you feel better soon hun...........sending you a big:hugs:


----------



## lili24

Morning girls :)

Nice to see you CJ :)

:hugs: E&L :hugs:

xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

OK GIRLS I HOPE YOU ARE SITTING DOWN!! i HAVE A HUGE NEWS FLASH.

In my rush this morning i was unaware that hidden under my clothes........................................was................................wait for it..............................a BUMP!!!!!!!

Am uploading now ladies xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Here it is


----------



## lili24

Ohhhh lets see! Where are you putting it facebook?

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lili24

Ohhhh yeh!!!!!!! I see it!! Where did that come from? LOL.

Are you chuffed :) :) :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Chuffed i am sooooooooooooooooo chuffed hun!!!!

It is the same size as i was 9months with the other's!!! I have a permanent grin on my face!

I hope it gets huge!!!


----------



## -Linn-

lets hope it gets huge... fab Emma :)


----------



## -Linn-

so here is my bump which I think has grown over night... I can't actually believe I'm having another scan on Friday hope I will get some nice pics :)

I added yesterdays pic again for comparison
 



Attached Files:







123.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4









phpyBeP2pAM.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lili24

OMG!! It's definitely grown overnight and I don't know how it's even possible for it to get any bigger right now lol. You look 9 months gone!! :) :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

That's it i am going to stuff a ball up my top!!!!!
Linn.......................How the bloody hell do you do it!!! Sooooo not fair xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone!!!! Got to the meeting early (8:30AM) so had time to check up on you all!

E&L, thank you so much for letting me know about the post, will look it up. I sympathize hunny, just got over a really bad cold (lasted 2 weeks!). Hugs and hope you feel better soon.

Hi Lili!!!! Have a quick question for you: which of the following colours would you prefer: light pink, dark pink or a nice sunny yellow? Linn, same question for you! Emma, is ivory good seeing as I don't know your bump colour? Or dark turquoise, which could go with either sex? Don't ask why I'm asking ;-)

Emma, great bump!!! And Linn, don't know how it is possible but yes you seem to have popped again!

Hi Delilah


----------



## -Linn-

I don't know either I think the baby went up a bit though as I feel the movement in different places. I was at the playgroup this morning and a lady there is twice as big as me and she is due in April, now with her I thought she was due very soon! Wish I was due in April another 4+ months seems so long! 

CJ I prefer dark pink, I will not ask! 

How is everyone today I just spent ages doing the dishes and in the meantime DD made such a mess of the lounge it's unbelievable.. she is in bed now so I will relax for an hour and then it's back to cleaning and tidying, what a glamorous life I got.


----------



## Delilah

Hey everyone - I just popped out to a salon nearby my new office and had my hair cut - wash, cut and blow for £20 and it took an hour! It is really nice - it is long layers so I now have a shape to my hair and am ready for my big awards dinner on Friday evening :o)

Got a new cocktail dress to wear - knee length - because all my long evening gowns make me look dumpy and huge! I am only 5.2 as it is! I am going to a friends this evening to borrow a wrap or bolero hopefully as mine is black and I want some colour!

I am having fun telling people now I am pregnant and have started to wear my maternity clothes loud and proud!!!

So on to the important stuff - E&L's mummy I hope you do get to see your doctor hon, that doesnt sound good - let us know how you get on later.

EMMA - YAY!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

Linn OMG!!!! There was a girl in yesterday when I went for my scan and I swear her tummy was sticking out 2 foot - she was in labour but wow! 

CJ try and relax tonight when you finish - you need some chill time

Have a good day all, I'm meeting the girls for a catch up tonight, looking forward to that, just found out one of them is 10 weeks pregnant as well!

Mxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Unfortunatly, no time for relaxing tonight... Leaving meeting at 4:30PM to head to airport, flight at 6PM, then run for the commuter train once I get into Toronto. Hoping to catch the 8:13PM commuter train to be home for 9:15PM... Will likely take the morning to work from home tomorrow, and sleep in a bit. I'm so tired, feel like I'm coming down with another cold :-(


----------



## -Linn-

oh no CJ but if you are feeling unwell you should have a day off sick! hope you will be better soon :) 

Delilah you have to take some pictures of yourself in the dress! Glad you enjoy telling everyone about your pregnancy. I don't really have to tell anyone :rofl: they keep asking me when I'm due!


----------



## Delilah

OK Linn it is an official photoshoot of the board members so I will ask Paul to bring our camera too so he can get one that I can post on Facebook.

CJ, that sounds like a plan tomorrow be careful xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

:rofl: @ emma and the bump. pleased for you hun. 
CJ take it easy hun if you can, you are gonna burn out if you dont.
Delilah...picces pweese
im not feeling to bad, had a bowl of pasta for lunch and that seems to have perked me up a little. well that ad the huge hug i got from hubby when he came home lol. i nodded off on the sofa for about 20 mins, not great as DD2 was still up, but i couldnt keep my eyes open how ever much i tried. she was fine, watched muppets, played with her toys and stomped her little bowl of shreddies and sultanas into the carpet! doh!! im not cross, it was my fault for falling alseep. but i feel like ive had a couple of hours kip now, very wierd.
ive had no more coughing up blood, which is good. i think it was my throat bth, cos it was first thing and my mouth etc was all dry from ot being able to breathe thru my nose.

anyway, just waiting for the HV to ring me back. laters xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooooh CJ..............................I love Ivory and dark turquoise as it will have blue eyes!!! Ummmmm, can you not choose for me?? All sound intriguing xxxxx

E&L glad you are a bit better hun xxx

Delilah.................Def want a pic hun xxx

CJ please rest up a bit.............am worried you will over do it hun xxx

Linn........................Not talking to you anymore!! Am sooooooooo jealous of your bump xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lol Emma you never know yours might still get big!! you are saying it's there earlier than with your girls.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all!

Just popping in to say hi and hope everyone is ok.

Oh, and I'M HALFWAY!!!!! :dance:

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> Ooooooh CJ..............................I love Ivory and dark turquoise as it will have blue eyes!!! Ummmmm, can you not choose for me?? All sound intriguing xxxxx
> 
> CJ please rest up a bit.............am worried you will over do it hun xxx

OK, will choose for you  Planning on resting this weekend...
Just remembered I am on the interview board for tomorrow to choose our resident for our medical program (from medical school candidates) so I can't sleep in and work from home :-(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yay Mrs G xxxx

CJ............I know it's hard...........take Fri then? We all just worry about you over doing it hun x


----------



## Mrs G

PS has anyone else noticed, the ticker at 20wks says 10 1/2 inches??? I though a couple of weeks ago it only said 6?!?!? Is baby REALLY that big now?

x


----------



## -Linn-

oh no CJ :( hope the week will be over fast for you then! xxx


----------



## lili24

I noticed that Mrs G.. I think it means 10.5 from head to toe because other websites give a smaller measurement but they use CRL! It does seem really big though doesn't it! 

CJ you are always so busy! I don't know how you do it, I am feeling so tired lately. My favorite colour out of all of those is light pink :)

Hope you are feeling better E&L xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I'm always tired too I'm glad if my house doesn't look like a pig stie and I manage to look after DD all day... I can't get out of bed in the mornings anymore I always used to be up 8 and now it's very hard to get up before 9 but I have to this week cause OH starts work early.... aaaahh what are we going to do when the real sleepless night start?


----------



## Mrs G

lili24 said:


> I noticed that Mrs G.. I think it means 10.5 from head to toe because other websites give a smaller measurement but they use CRL! It does seem really big though doesn't it!
> 
> CJ you are always so busy! I don't know how you do it, I am feeling so tired lately. My favorite colour out of all of those is light pink :)
> 
> Hope you are feeling better E&L xx

Ahhh, that makes sense! I'm pretty sure it's been crl up to now! Yeah still seems massive!

xx


----------



## Delilah

Only 2 more days to weekend, I will definitely get pictures - I am feeling fat today - I have a maternity top on and the only thing I can see when i look down are my boobs and my belly!

I have just done my January timesheet and have clocked 181 hours so far this month - I need to slow down.

Congrats Mrs G on 20 weeks :happydance:

Have any of you "leaked" urine? Not loads just a bit - when I showered this morning I felt it and then had to change my pantswithin minutes of putting them on because I had a leak - oops! I was mortified and put a pad on in case but nothing since - wasnt due to laughing or anything it just happened.

Mx


----------



## Mrs G

Delilah, I have that a bit in the morning, even though I've already been!! :blush: Keep doing those pelvic floors!!

x


----------



## lili24

Ohhh wow that is a lot of hours!! If you have the energy to do them though then go you! 

I haven't leaked yet, I've felt like I was going to a few times though. I get kicked in the bladder and it feels like wee is going to shoot right out! :lol: 

Your hair sounds nice :) I felt really good after getting my hair coloured and cut the other night.. like a new woman! It was good to get pampered for a bit!

Linn I have insomnia so bad.. I have no trouble getting to sleep but I wake up constantly for the toilet and then I can't get back asleep! It's really annoying me now because I am sooo tired but my brain won't shut off! Zzzzzzzz!


----------



## emmadrumm77

My babies are always up at 7.30.........................even on the weekend!! And i am the only one who ever gets up with them! Grrrrr


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No, can't take Friday off, have clinic and seeing about 4-6 patients...
I love getting my hair done, had it done about 2 weekends ago. Thinking of turning into a redhead for my next appointment...
Delilah, I have similar hours. Do need to slow down soon as I'm always tired. May not be able to until April though... So proud of you for your accomplishments! I hope you have fun at the banquet tomorrow!!
Hi Mrs G!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma did you ask your hubby to get up with them? I now sometimes ask and sometimes he does it! He should... even if you don't go to work you deserve a lie in sometimes too.. 

Lili yeah I wake up in the night too esp with back pain last night I was in agony but when that stupid alarm clock rings I could always sleep longer. DD is an angel I put her down between 8-8.30 pm and she will talk in bed and then go to sleep til 9-9.30 the next morning :) 

When I was pregnant with DD I worked 55 hrs per week until I was 20 weeks and then I went down to 45 hrs until 36 weeks.. but it was agony in the end I will not deny that and I wished I would have stopped working at 34 weeks. But this time I could just not do it!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Nor could i................have been a full time mum for 5 and a half years, would kill me to work when pregnant now!!!

I have asked him Linn.................But he is crap!! Takes him 5mins to get out of bed..............by thet time the girls are in our room.............and there is no chance i can go back to sleep!! He is crap like that!


----------



## lili24

I really couldn't do 55 hours a week right now it would kill me, I admire people who can, and my house would be a shit tip because I would be too tired to clean it, would have to get a cleaner!

I want to work until 38/39 weeks, don't know if that will go to plan...


----------



## -Linn-

Emma 5 minutes is not that long just let him get up!! My OH needs longer than 5 minutes but DD talks in her bed until someone gets up to get her.. so sometimes I will wait for him and others times I will just get up if he keeps going back to sleep! Men!!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili if you didn't work from home it would not be such a tip as you'd never be there to make a mess. I used to leave home at 6.45 am and never get back til 6 or 7 and before I was pregnant I worked from 8am until 9pm every day... it was hard sometimes but every weekend I would go shopping and I always had lots of money back then!


----------



## emmadrumm77

My girls know not to come out until 7.30. 5mins isn't long but if you don't get up when you hear them then they invade you!! And after having 2 kids jump on me there is no chance i can go back to sleep! Oooooh well xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh I see if I'm still tired I can go back to sleep otherwise I don't mind getting up... I'm usually in a coma when I have to get up!! how long does hubby sleep after you got up with the girls?


----------



## emmadrumm77

At the weekends around 9-10ish x


----------



## -Linn-

thats not too bad.. I sleep til 9-10 myself now at weekends as DD won't wake til then if noone is up making any noise in the shower or kitchen she won't wake up.. it's fab. But OH sleeps til much later!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

They go to bed at 7pm though, so wake earlier xxxx 

Right sausages tonight..................YUM x


----------



## -Linn-

she goes to bed at 8-830 so not too late... hmmhh I just had bbq chicken fajitas!


----------



## E&L's mummy

hi ladies im back. its official.. i have a cold! lol. doc thinks the blood this morning was from my throat or just breaking some blood vessels as i was coughing. no sign of chest infection as yet but told me to come back if i get worse. 
just had goulash again for dinner, i dont know why i keep wanting it. very strange for me as i dont do spice. 
talked things over with hubby after the HV rang me back and he thinks its a good idea to move docs too. 

not much else happening here, gonna head to bed about 8 ish and put a movie o and chill till i drift off. even if i dont sleep i need the rest tonight. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

hope you will be able to chill out tonight.. I don't even plan to have early nights anymore cause it just doesn't happen!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I am always in bed by 10pm. 
Glad you are ok E&L xxxx Hope you feel better tomorrow after an early rest xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i should do. im falling alseep with the laptop on my knee lol. hubby is looking after me, as im in constant need of top up cuddles today. poor guy, he cant win. i either want to bash his head in or hug him to bits....you gotta love hormones and illness and tiredness.


----------



## E&L's mummy

heres your evening giggle ladies, in case you dont see it, ............

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/264481-maybe-ot-but-lol-hubby-so-sharing.html


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

I'm back from my scan. We had a very awkward baby. Sonographer said she was 80% sure it's a girl. So i'm on team pink. Was so cute she was sucking her thumb in the pictures.


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I never go to bed until 11 or 12 but then I don't watch telly in bed and just go to sleep!


----------



## -Linn-

congrats on team pink MrsDramaQueen although aren't you worried it was only 80% are you going to buy pink or have another scan to confirm?


----------



## E&L's mummy

*in a miss piggy from the muppets voice cos its in my head* IVE GOT A PUSHCHAIR!! IVE GOT A PUSHCHAIR!!!!!


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

I'm gunna stay with neutral colours, until the baby's born. That was our last scan. She did have a good look but the baby was low down, and didn't feel like moving much.


----------



## lili24

Congrats on pink dramaqueen! :) My baby was being difficult at our last scan too, didn't get good pics or anything at all but everything was fine with her so I was happy :)

I go to bed at about 11-12 and I always watch tv in bed until I fall asleep. We have Sky+ in our bedroom with all my favorites recorded but I wish we never had it, I might go to sleep earlier then!! 

That's good E&L.. You sure know how to find the bargains on eBay don't you :)


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I put everything downstairs, like the German tv and virgin is downstairs when we moved before I was only ever watching stuff from in bed.. but DD sleeps better if I'm not upstairs making a noise!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yep. honestly ive spent hours trawling thro it......and i have got cross on occasions. hehe


----------



## E&L's mummy

here you go ladies. im soo happy now. i can just sit back and grow.

https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff156/flossythemoo/pushchair/double.jpg


----------



## -Linn-

glad you got a pushchair you are happy with! xxx


----------



## Elle Number 4

What a fantastic pushchair!


----------



## Mrs G

Dramaqueen - we were told 80% too. They said they never say more than that, if they say 100% and they are wrong they can get sued!! 

:wave: CJ!

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn...................when i go to bed at 10...............i sleep :haha:

Love the pushchair hun xx

Congrats on scan Dramaqueen............Another :pink: is added xxx

Right am turning computer off now, going to go to bed and read for half an hr, then lights out for me! Hubby down the pub watching the footie xx


----------



## Elle Number 4

When we went for our u/s on Monday we were told that it was a girl. The technician was fairly confident and spent a lot of time checking. 
I am still really nervous to believe her. For those of you on team pink...is that normal or am I being a bit of a drama queen?
After 3 boys...I can't help being scared to believe!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Elle Number 4 said:


> What a fantastic pushchair!

its not what we were originally looking for but will be perfect for walking the dog in the field here. and we can always buy a different one later if we want. and was a really good price. i just wanted to get something soon so it was all sorted before hubby goes away. i have to have something to put baby in as i will be walking back and forth to school.


----------



## E&L's mummy

Elle i would be the same as i have 2 girls anr altho a boy would be fab i reckon its a girl. i think hubbys boy sperm are too lazy to be bothered lol


----------



## -Linn-

Ok Emma you go to sleep and so do I but most people I know watch tv for ages in bed before they sleep!


----------



## Elle Number 4

Not long for you to wait till your 20 wk scan! I remember reading somewhere that some men only produce male sperm and I had completely convinced myself that that was my DH. We are so super super excited about having a girl next, but at the same time I am a little bit worried the technician got it wrong and that would be horrible.


----------



## nightkd

Elle Number 4 said:


> When we went for our u/s on Monday we were told that it was a girl. The technician was fairly confident and spent a lot of time checking.
> I am still really nervous to believe her. For those of you on team pink...is that normal or am I being a bit of a drama queen?
> After 3 boys...I can't help being scared to believe!

I was told our babe is a girl and I asked the woman, in percentages, how sure was she? She said 99%! I'm still doubting it :dohh::haha:

xx


----------



## Elle Number 4

nightkd said:


> I was told our babe is a girl and I asked the woman, in percentages, how sure was she? She said 99%! I'm still doubting it :dohh::haha:
> 
> xx

YAY
I feel so normal now!!


----------



## lili24

Oh I <3 that E&L.. it's such a bargain!

Elle I'd be nervous after 3 boys but I doubt the lady would have told you if she wasn't sure? Are you having any more scans where it could be confirmed again? Congrats!!! xx


----------



## lili24

Look
At
My
Ticker
!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

3 more boxes left!!


----------



## -Linn-

congrats for going up a box!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Elle Number 4 said:


> Not long for you to wait till your 20 wk scan! I remember reading somewhere that some men only produce male sperm and I had completely convinced myself that that was my DH. We are so super super excited about having a girl next, but at the same time I am a little bit worried the technician got it wrong and that would be horrible.

if you mean me hun then yes i know i cant wait!!!!! only 4 more sleeps!!

oh yeh and has anyone noticed my ticker too??

IM 20 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!!!!! ONLY 19 TO GO :happydance::baby:


----------



## E&L's mummy

Yay lilli!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats Lili and E&L for the tickers moving!! 
Lili.............only 4 weeks until 3rd Tri........................AAAAAAARGH xxx

Elle............must be odd to know you are having a girl after your boys!! It would be odd for me to have a boy now after my 2 girls. My hubby has 2 boys from a previous mariage so maybe as E&L said the boy sperm are just lazy now??? Will have to wait and see!!!

I suppose it would be nice to have something different, but also can't imagine it not being a girl...............Bet you know what i mean E&L?

Love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh im preparing myself for a pink bump again. feel sorry for hubby tho if thats the case. can you imagine.....4 sets of hormones kicking round the house in future years?!?!?!?! if im honest i would love this one to be a boy. but 10 fingers, 10 toes and a smile will suit me just fine thank you. im actually getting really excited now about this baby. cant wait to see Butterbean on monday even if we stay on team yellow. last time i saw Him/Her was at 9 weeks and really was a bean.


----------



## -Linn-

I still think you're having a boy Emma! Hope you're having a nice day :) xxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

I do too Emma. Have a nice relaxing day and put your feet up as much as possible!!

We started the nursery last night.. Pics to follow! :cloud9:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I will ladies and thankyou..............we are celebrating tomorrow as it is easier with work and babysitters, going to a french caribbean restaurant..........Yum! Think Hubby is going to bring a chinese home tonight............. Another Yum xx

OOoooh looking forward to seeing the pics Lili xx


----------



## Delilah

Love the pram E&Ls mummy and congrats on 20 weeks and Lili on moving up a box - in a few weeks you guys are going to be leaving us behind for a few weeks - we may all have to decamp early to third tri lol

Happy birthday Emma, hope they will all spoil you :flower:

I have just got back from a prospective new client meeting, got to have some lunch and then I am out at 3 meetings this afternoon, aarrgghhh when I am going to get my VAT done... :growlmad: probably up very late tonight....


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone!

Delilah - Thanks for mentioning your VAT - it's just reminded me that i haven't submitted my self assessment, due on Sunday!! will do that a in a minute! And i've only just caught up on the last couple of days so congrats on your little boy!! that's so exciting! And congrats also on you girl mrs drama queen, how cute!!

I feel like it's friday today, keep having to remind myself that i have to work tomorrow! think i'm excited because we're going to order my new car tonight, hopefully! And hopefully it'll be here before baby is... although new car and new baby sick/poo maybe not the best combo :haha:

have a great day girls!
:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay on the boxes Lili and E&L!!! Wow, that means mine will be moving up next week? Seems like it just moved up last week!!! Crazy 

Hope you're having a wonderful day Em!!

I'm exhausted, but need to push forward... Prental yoga tonight will do me some good!
Right, will check in later in the day, hugs everyone!


----------



## lili24

The May babies are in 3rd tri!! :o

I can't wait to be viable and 24 weeks.. that's my next milestone :)

My name letters have just arrived for the nursery wall and they are so so gorgeous. I'm so happy with them, the lady did a fab job making them!

Delilah and CJ take it easy, you two are work-a-holics lol xx


----------



## littlepne

Not sure whether to update here or on our update thread but we had scan this morning and we've got a nice healthy PINK bean! :)

Rather excited although I was still convinced it's a boy (gut instinct alone!) but can now go into girly mode lol

Jo


----------



## lili24

Congrats littlepne!! :) xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Lili you have to show me a picture of them :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

congrats littlepne....just noticed your in blackburn....my parents in Nelson.


----------



## Delilah

Oh Moongirl I am terrible I make salary and supplier payments every month but never reconcile or do antyhing with my accounts until the 11th hour every quarter when the VAT return is due! The accountants do my self assessment and company accounts but I do my own invoicing, recording and VAT - would be an easy job if I kept on top of it - Ive been saying for 10 years I will do it right next quarter lol - you made me smile with the new car and baby gook :haha:

Jo - congrats on team pink :flower:

Ooh Lili I didnt realise you had chosen a name already - is it a secret? I hope we can find a boy's name we both like - it is so hard when you think the baby has to have the name for life - the ones I think are ok I think ok well could he work on a construction site, a boardroom or a classroom with that name and I never get one that works whatever his career choice - a long way off I know and this probably makes me sound like a fruitcake!!!

E&L's mummy I go to Colne alot to Boundary Mill - although can you believe that place does no maternity wear :shrug: apart from nursing bras!!

I am going to chill for an hour and have a mooch about online and check emails then I will drag my ass upstairs and tackle some work :cry: I'm ok once I get started I just have to turn off email and internet so I have no easy distractions!

Marie x


----------



## E&L's mummy

Delilah.....ive ever been to the new boundry mill they built. used to go to the one next to asda. the new one has a next there too. soent most of my life in that area, all mums family from that neck of the woods. i love it. i feel totally calm as i hit the M62 or if we are going the back way when i hit skipton. i hate it over here on the dark side.

i will wave at you as i drive past next weekend. dad and hubby are off to the beer festival in colne and im gonna have girly day with my mum and the girls. oh yeh and pick up my puschair!!! whoop whoop


----------



## Delilah

I actually prefer the iggledy piggledy old store to the new one!!! 

We walk alot over that way on weekends, although with the weather we've not walked since before xmas.

OOOOOhhhhhh you have 4 more sleeps until you meet your :baby: again hon xxx


----------



## LorettaClaire

Just an update on me! Had my scan today and its a GIRL! So so happy, wasn't bothered either way but now i get to call the baby by her name which shall be.....

Grace Sofia x x


----------



## Delilah

LorettaClaire said:


> Just an update on me! Had my scan today and its a GIRL! So so happy, wasn't bothered either way but now i get to call the baby by her name which shall be.....
> 
> Grace Sofia x x

Lovely name congrats:flower:


----------



## Delilah

Linn dont you have another scan tomorrow? Not heard you mention it much this week - good luck anyway :thumbup: xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay on all the new pink bumps!!!
Delilah, hoping you finished your VAT! I just incorporated my practice, so now have to deal with the owning a business side of things... A bit confusing for a beginning...
Love my prenatal yoga classes, tonight was so relaxing, I'm ready to take on tomorrow!
Good luck to everyone having scans soon 
Lili, not much time left until we're in third tri too :hugs:


----------



## LesleyP

Had my 20 week scan - we're on team pink :D


----------



## Delilah

Congratulations Lesley on team pink

CJ no I didnt I couldnt motivate myself to do it so I am now even more behind! I will do it tomorrow - I have all my receipts and payments to log since September 09 they are in piles on my office floor at home - I at least got everything organised that took over an hour - so once I start it should only take me about 3 hours and I will function better in the morning! Just hope the online filing system doesnt clog up at the weekend.... cross that bridge when I come to it!

Office based this morning - no meetings thankfully - then home about 3pm to start getting ready as I need to leave at 5pm.

Have a good day all :flower:


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I got another scan today I'm going to leave in 15 minutes :) Hope they will give me some pictures but it's a uterine artery doppler scan so we shall see! Hope I'm going to have a nice sonographer... I know I'm not there for pictures but I couldn't really enjoy my 20 week scan cause DD was so ill!


----------



## Moongirl

Delilah said:


> The accountants do my self assessment and company accounts but I do my own invoicing, recording and VAT - would be an easy job if I kept on top of it - Ive been saying for 10 years I will do it right next quarter lol - you made me smile with the new car and baby gook :haha:

Haha you need what i have - a business partner :winkwink: she does the VAT and invoicing and stuff for us :happydance: 

Oooooh i ordered my new car last night - really excited! They say it should be here the end of April, i hope it's not any later or i'll struggle to fit in it, the rate my bumps growing!! :haha:



LorettaClaire said:


> its a GIRL! So so happy, wasn't bothered either way but now i get to call the baby by her name which shall be.....
> 
> Grace Sofia x x

Congrats! That's a beautiful name! My husband wants to call ours Sofia if it's a girl, and my neice has Grace as a middle name which i've always loved! Oh it must be so exciting to know what you're having!!

And congrats on your pink bump too Lesley!! Got any names in mind?



-Linn- said:


> Delilah I got another scan today I'm going to leave in 15 minutes :)

Oooh! good luck Linn - and hope you get some great pics!

My ribs are still killing me, but i have the physio at 2pm today, so hoping they'll do *something!!* Then i'm away for the weekend to visit my Grandad up in Inverness..... forecast for heavy snow so hope we can make it ok! It's started snowing again here just now - just when we thought it was all over! :shrug:

Have a lovely day girls (it's Friday!! :happydance:) and a great weekend!

:hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn...............hope all is ok with the scan and you get a clear pic of her xxx

Congrats to Littlepne, LeslieP and LorettaClair on your GIRLS xxxx

Morning all xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks everybody i only got one pic and think it's not as good as the ones I got from my 20 week scan but I'm happy my consultant said everything was perfect so the next scan is at 30 weeks, hope it won't be the last one!!


----------



## Moongirl

Yay Linn, that's great! Wish i was getting more scans!
x


----------



## -Linn-

I'm only getting them cause my DD was small when she was born, but this baby seems to be bigger already! Still fab to get the extra scans.. my baby is still transverse with the head on the right and legs on the left, I loooove feeling her move all the time now :)


----------



## Moongirl

-Linn- said:


> I'm only getting them cause my DD was small when she was born, but this baby seems to be bigger already! Still fab to get the extra scans.. my baby is still transverse with the head on the right and legs on the left, I loooove feeling her move all the time now :)

yeah the movement is fab! Mine's just woken up i think, and going for a little exercise around my belly!! has been kicking non stop for about 5 mins.... what are you doing in there little baby? :haha:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..............glad it all went well hun xxx
My bean has been non-stop for days!! Just doesn't seem to sleep xxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh mine does sleep :)


----------



## Delilah

You're all so lucky I havent felt ANYTHING yet..... I have a low lying anterior placenta they said that is why but I must be too fat because CJ has the same and has felt Zoe since 16 weeks! He must just be chillaxing in there! Glad your little girl is perfect Linn x

Leaving work in an hour - got to hope my outfit works ok because I have no time to do anything about it if not. Quick question - dress is black cocktail length and the shrug I borrowed off a friend is black chiffon/silver - I was going to wear black barely there tights but should I wear black or silver shoes - I am thinking black with the tights but I have shoes/bags in both colours - or do I put false tan on my legs and do the silver? Should have tried everything on last night but I'll have 1.5 hours when I get home so will be ok.

Mxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i like the silver shoes Delilah, adds a bit of sparkle to the outfit xxxx

Linn glad your scan went well.

im a really stressed bunny today. been in tears for hours, its a long and boring story so wont go into it here. just want to hide in my bed. its totally destroyed any excitment about mon i had. :cry:


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah it was actually the placenta she said that was working perfectly, but that's very good... now I just hope I will be able to deliver it this time :) 

I was very slim when I fell pregnant with my DD (not so much at the end anymore) and I felt nothing until 20-21 weeks and then I nothing regular until 24, so you're not too fat!! I have felt my baby for a few weeks now and there are still some quiet days when she is facing my back!


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> i like the silver shoes Delilah, adds a bit of sparkle to the outfit xxxx
> 
> Linn glad your scan went well.
> 
> im a really stressed bunny today. been in tears for hours, its a long and boring story so wont go into it here. just want to hide in my bed. its totally destroyed any excitment about mon i had. :cry:

oh no hun what's the matter? hope you will be better soon.. it's still a couple of days until monday I'm sure you will get excited although I understand I didn't really enjoy my 20 scan cause my DD was up all night vomitting.. hope your hubby will cheer you up over the weekend! :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

had a really upsetting letter this morning. still trying to sort it out. have spent hours on the phone to people and the police. i dont know if im coming or going. hiding on here for a while, and a bit of distraction. cant really say much else on here xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

ok hun hope you can get it sorted! xxx


----------



## Delilah

E&L's mummy I hope you are ok? Dont let whatever has happened ruin your weekend and your scan - you have my mobile number if there is anything I can do :hugs::hugs:

Thanks Linn, seems I'm the only one waiting for Mr Laid Back to make his presence known lol xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey Delilah, you're not too fat, stop that! It depends on baby's position too, maybe Zoé was just better placed? I would go with the black shoes for your outfit BTW 

E&L :hugs: Hope things get resolved fast! Not good for you to feel too much stress...

Linn, good news about the placenta!

My next U/S to double check on the low-lying placenta is at 32 weeks, still a long time to go!

OK, off to clinic now!


----------



## Delilah

I am packing up to leave the office now - I will try both shoes with the outfit when I'm dressed and decide quickly thanks!

I have my scan at 35 weeks CJ for the same reason! 

Mx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all!

E&L's, sorry to hear about your day, hope everything works out :hugs:

Delilah, I've not felt much at all, I've got anterior placenta. You'll be grateful for the peace soon!!

Hope everyone else is ok. Happy Friday!

Kath xx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ they wanted to schedule a 32 week scan for me to check the placenta too but then they noticed I got a 30 week scan booked already so they didn't :cry: but they will check the position at that scan... I'm don't know wether I want to it to move.. I do want a normal birth! But thats exactly the point my last one wasn't and I can't decided wether I want to go into labour of if I'd rather have a C sec! At least if my placenta was just going to stay low they would make that decision for me and that would be that!

Delilah you will be blessed with lots of movement soon and of course you are impatiently waiting, it's the thing best about being pregnant! I love love love feeling the baby move and missed it so much after I gave birth to DD :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

5p bet that Mr Chilled is keeping you up at night later on Delilah. lol

Ive been for a drive and a chill, feel a little better, hubby getting me macdonalds for dinner as comfort food. anyone else really cold today or is it just me??


----------



## -Linn-

I have been really cold, I had to walk home from play group and got frozen! It is soooo windy out here as well, but that's a good thing I put 3 lots of washing on today and it all dried outside :)


----------



## -Linn-

-Linn- said:


> I have been really cold, I had to walk home from play group and got frozen! It is soooo windy out here as well, but that's a good thing I put 3 lots of washing on today and it all dried outside :)

hmmmhhh mcdonalds but I ate so much (crap) all day I can't face having any dinner at all tonight!!


----------



## lili24

Hey girls.. Just finished work and running a bath to chill out now! 

Hope you get it all sorted soon E&L :hugs: Really not long til your scan now! :) And McD's sounds good! I want one too now!! 

I thought I ate a lot because I'm eating so much more than I did before I was pregnant but after reading that confessions thread I don't seem to eatthat muh compared to most! I have mostly big meals and a big breakfast though rather than lots of little snacks. 

D we decided on Layla once we found out the sex, haven't told many people IRL but it's no secret from you lot! People are really pissing me off over it though constantly asking, I told OH to tell them we haven't decided yet but he said 'yeh we have chosen a name but I'm not allowed to tell you yet!' and now they keep harassing him! (Thats his family not mine!)

Glad your scan went well Linn like I already text you :) 

I forgot everything else I wanted to say now! Congrats on all the recent scans! Team pink catching up maybe?? 

P.S. I'd wear the black shoes! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

ah Lili enjoy your bath.. I normally have bigger meals but had no breakfast and ate sooo much since lunch time, too much really.. I feel so full and sick and tired now :( I really can't face cooking tea but guess OH will be hungry! And my kitchen is a tip and so is the lounge and I just can't get my ass up from the couch!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

well so far today i have had to eat.....oh yeh a packet of ready salted crisps and my own weight in apple juice.

just scoffed, 1/4pounder (without cheese), medium fries, 5 chicken nuggets, 4 onion rings, and an apple pie. and you know what.....i dont care!!! it was flipping awesome! :happydance: and of course the apple pie and onion count towards my five a day so its all good lol

ahhhhhhhh i feel better now. lol


----------



## lili24

That's it! I'm asking OH to bring me one home! I get Big Mac though :) And toffee crisp mcflurry and banana milkshake! *drool*


----------



## E&L's mummy

sorry lilli but it was yummy. is it bad that i want another apple pie? i might have to go back out later lol. its not far, less than half a mile away lol. i can see the big M from my bedroom window


----------



## K1mberley

had my scan today!!!! im on Team Blue, just for u to update, 20th June!!! thanks ;)


----------



## -Linn-

all this talk of mcdonalds... you are so mean but I just prepared dinner thank god now just gotta wait for OH, can't believe I'm not hungry but would have a mcdonalds :wacko:


----------



## -Linn-

congrats on team blue kimberley!


----------



## nightkd

Congrats on Team :blue: K1mberley!! :)

I really want a British McDonalds Apple Pie!!! :hissy: The US has proper pie type pies...rather than the batter kind that the UK has...not as yummy! They do have cherry pies though....Aw darn, now I want a McDonalds and it's WHITE outside, don't think we'll be getting anywhere :(

xx


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmhh I love the cherry pies, I always used to buy them in Germany but there they are the same as the apple pies here in the UK but with cherries inside... at some point they also did a strawberry and custard pie...hhhmmmmmm :) But yeah I know what the pies are like in the US I agree not as good!


----------



## E&L's mummy

hehe its a food thread again!!! lol. and its normally you lot that start it off not me lol


----------



## nightkd

Oooh, cherry pies UK stylee sounds good!! It's strange because this is America and everything is generally more greasy/sweet/fatty (eg the huge doughnut shops - I'm craving doughnuts now too!:dohh:) but the Maccy D's pies are 'healthier' seeming...like grandma baked pies...it's WRONG!!! :rofl:

I'm just going to grab a shower and wrap up before heading out into the whiteness (DH is pestering me to go for a walk in my 'first real American snow' :dohh:) will get lots of pictures!!

xx


----------



## lili24

Ohhh have fun nightkd, wrap up warm! 

I'm gonna get an apple pie too, oh and I love the mcd doughnuts! 

Congrats on blue Kimberly! :)

Last night I made pancakes with sugar and lemon. I had the mix for pancake night but there was no way I could wait til Feb! They were yummy but I am rubbish at flipping them!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i thougth of having pancakes last night too but couldnt be bothered making thm at 10pm!! lol

right ladies im gonna go bath my little lady ad get her ready for bed. older little lady is sleepig at her friends for the first time EVER!!! so im a little sad about that and missing her.

later dudettes!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm always making pancakes... had some this afternoon but I like mine with raspberry jam and now I ran out :cry:


----------



## lili24

Don't talk about pancakes no more cos I'm really wanting them again! I will never get to sleep cos I will be thinking of them all night lol. I'm waiting for my apple pie now.. My OH asked why I want an apple pie cos I never get them from mcd's! I told him this evil lady on bnb told me she had one so now I want one. :haha:

What you doing tonight Linn? I'm in a great mood since it's Friday. 

Does anyones baby always lie on one side of their belly more than the other? Always after I have a bath she goes in like a ball on my right side, my belly goes rock hard over there and the left side is basically flat! 

Awww E&L hope you're not missing your little lady too much. How grown up sleeping out for the night :cloud9:


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh blame me Lilli!!!!! thanks for that lol

and yeh i miss her lots. :cry:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili thats normal DD was always on my right side even when I was 40 weeks pregnant sometimes half of my bump was empty I made a plaster cast of my bump as well and you can see where she was lying. this baby does that too but at the bottom of my bump as its transverse and it then sometimes goes rock hard down there as well. 

not doing anything much tonight, just on the net for a bit and then will watch a movie and you? I think I will make pancakes even if I have to have it with cherry jam, I'd much rather have an apple pie though :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ugh, just logged on to catch up with you ladie and feel like throwing up after reading all the food details :-( When will this end? I'm hungry but really have no appetite today...

We're going to buy our stroller tomorrow, we decided on the Uppababy Vista 2010 Special Edition (well that's the one I want because it's yellow!). Here's a picture.

We have a date day with breakfast in our favourite breakfast restaurant, stroller shopping, matinée movie (Avatar in 3D) and dinner out at a restaurant :happydance: Been a while... And then I'll putter around and try to work on the nursery. NO WORK THIS WEEKEND!!!! :nope:

Delilah hope you're having a blast at your awards dinner!!! So proud of you sweetie!!! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is having/had a great Friday night!!!
CJ
 



Attached Files:







image_1_color_1_default1.jpg
File size: 88.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## -Linn-

CJ that's a nice pram sounds like you got a good day planned for tomorrow, hope you will be able to enjoy the food :)


----------



## nightkd

I'm back and I didn't fall over!! Did have some weird American 'chav' (they're not quite chavs over here...) wolf whistle at me.... =/ And some guy honked at us in the car, so we waved at him and he flipped us off...Nice! :rofl: I also got my McDonalds!!! :thumbup: I'm just going to try and convince DH to drive to Babies R Us to see if we can try out the Chicco Cortina and maybe pick up something sweet on the way back.... :blush: I LOVE having an appetite back again. :)

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Morning everybody! 

Today I really needed a lie in but of course DD woke up early and OH was just snoring :( 

How is everybody? 

:hugs:


----------



## Delilah

Morning girls, had a ball last night - all the press interviews went really well - I have a few photos on my camera but they are not very good - I'll post them on FB but will get some "official" ones hopefully too! The awards went really well - I was playing taxi to Paul and 2 of our friends who came with us and our table was right at the front which was fab! I went with the black shoes (6" heels lol) and a silver bag to tie into the shrug. The photos dont really do it justice but everyone kept telling me I looked blooming!!! 

Lili, I love Layla - that is a really unusual but classy name :thumbup:

I have just eaten a full box of raspberry snaps - like shortbread with raspberry sugar coating and a SIX creme eggs..... I had the choc dessert last night after doing 29 days of no choc, crisps, cakes and biscuits and now I have had choc & biscuits straight after breakfast. Dont think I can trust myself to go back to eating it so I may do another month of this lol - I cant have one or 2 in moderation. I love Aunt Bessie's frozen pancakes - you just put them in the micro for 1min30 secs and smother with Nutella - yum!!!! I actually have done ok in Jan - 3 meals a day and snacking on fruit in between although some high cal meals!

Congrats Kimberley on team blue :flower:

How did you daughter do E&L's mummy? It seems so far away that our babies will be having sleepovers - did she go with a little overnight bag? How cute! Hope you're feeling better today hon.

CJ I think you should stick with your stroller choice in yellow it is fab and will look great with Zoe in :happydance: - enjoy Avator we watched it on 30 Dec and really enjoyed it - only got the 2D though because 3D had sold out :nope: but it will be amazing. I'm glad you are not working today, have a good rest this weekend. I have done about half of my accounts work, going to pop out to do some food shopping shortly and then will come back and finish off - I am determined no work for me tomorrow either!

Oh we talked about names and have one "in reserve" if we cant find anything else we like - James Norman after both our brothers, I think it has an ok ring to it and would go with our surname too - although I dont love it!!! My american SIL sent me over a book called The Pregnancy Journal - it is supposed to be THE book for moms to be in the USA, going to update it with my details I hope tomorrow!

Have a great day ladies.

Mxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I'm glad you had a fab night, saw the pictures on Facebook :) 

I'm totally stressed trying to sort out this bloody house... OH doesn't want to throw anything away and he has so much crap it's unbelievable we still got a whole attic full of stuff at MIL and there is no space for anything but OH can't get rid of things, so that there would be actually some space to bring the stuff here!


----------



## Delilah

Very annoying Linn - we had a big clear out in December when we moved offices but we have so much rubbish in our loft spaces, garage and spare room wardrobes.... good luck convincing him to declutter x


----------



## -Linn-

well it has to be done so I hope you will come round sooner rather than later! I don't have a problem with it at all I just throw stuff away if it's old or I don't like it anymore whatever... he has this need to keep everything! Pssssst...he got that from his mum :)


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Were hopefully moving in the next 4 weeks. I haven't even started packing yet. Something i'm not looking forward to. We have 6 years worth of stuff to pack up. Groan.

I've just eaten a whole Easter egg. I'm just such a chocoholic. Yesterday my craving was onion rings and i ate a whole bowl of them. DH must have loved me. Lol.

We went and brought a fire-bellied toad today. So cute. It's green one side and red the other. We brought it to replace my little turtles that we sadly lost. I have been emotional all week, about losing my favourite one, so DH cheered me up by getting me some little toads. 

I dunno how he puts up with my emotions. I'm lucky to have him. How are you guys feeling today?


----------



## sweetniss113

hi ladies I am checking in my computer is out for a week or so the power suply went out so I wont be able to keep up with you all for a while


just wanted to let you know that my scan went well I am having a boy so emma if you could please update me for a blue bump.


----------



## nightkd

Congrats Sweetniss!! :D

xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello ladies. 
:cry: went food shopping yesterday and went splat again. got carted off in an ambulance and spent the afternoon in A&E in a hospital i didnt know with hubby and the 2 girls sat in the waiting room for hours. they have no idea what is going on with me. blood pressure fine, blood sugar 5.6 which is fairly normal. only thing they did find was blood and protein in my urine so off to the GP i go on mon as it looks like i have a UTI. but im sure thats ot the real reason for me passing out. so i dunno what to do. never had this with any other pregnancy.

Delilah, yeh she had fun. came back in a foul mood tho. she was tired surprise surprise and it all kicked off with her daddy.....im living in a war zone at the momet with them two. glad you had a fab awards night hun xxxx

forgive me for not catchig up with everyone. i couldnt sleep so thought i would just checkin. xxxx


----------



## Delilah

E&L's mummy - ONE MORE SLEEP!!!!!!!!!!! Not sure what to say about the passing out I suppose you just have to get blood tests done? 

Cograts Sweetniss on your blue bump x

I'm working this morning then not sure about this afternoon. 

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy I hope they will find a reason soon and can treat it, it sounds rather dangerous... what if you fall on your head? They should care for you more and test until they can find a cause! Hope you are better today :) 

Delilah don't work too hard... I got so stressed yesterday really hope it will be better today :) My house is such a mess now that we started clearing things away.
The gas has just stopped working and Brittish gas will come at some point today to fix it apparently the meter is faulty? Hmmmmhhh I wonder how it became faulty when it's in my pantry behind some boxes and noone ever touched in for a long time! Now I can't cook :cry: Used to being cold but I want to cook and have a hot bath :(


----------



## Delilah

Wow its quiet on here today - Linn I hope that British Gas have been and sorted your supply out. 

My house is freezing too - there are alot of rooms that get warm quickly when I have the heating on but get cold quickly too. My old house was a new build and was much warmer even though it was open plan! 

I am giving a presention to creative and digitial businesses tomorrow night so I decided to work on that this afternoon instead of tomorrow morning as Paul is restoring a wooden dressing table he bought me from an antiques place.

It will go in our bedroom as I have to move all my stuff out of the front office - at the moment i can still work in here as I have a long counter in front of the window for my printer and laptop and also all my hair and makeup stuff for getting ready. I will miss this room when we start on the nursery as it is very light and the back of the house (our bedroom) is darker. Oh well!

Catch you tomorrow ladies.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

they haven't been yet Delilah but will be here in the next 3-4 hrs they said. So I can live with that and I still got lots of hot water left to have a bath too so I'm happy :) Here it's always cold cause I only have the heating on downstairs and in my kitchen and bedrooms the windows are always open as I suffer with asthma it really helps and I can sleep much better with fresh air in the room. We only put the heating on in DDs room in the evening when we go up there to play and then before and after a bath! I don't understand how it can still cost me a fortune my MIL who heats her entire house all day and all night pays less then we do :(

Sounds like you are busy too... I just found all my gorgeous baby blankets, they are soooo soft and cute DD wanted to have them all back, thankfully she doens't remember they used to be hers! So I told her they were the babies... been shopping for DD today and she got 9 new tops and 2 pairs of trousers and I was only going to get her one top so she wouldn't feel like everything is for the baby, but now her wardrobe is busting got all her summer stuff already too so I will mainly be buying clothes for the baby :cloud9:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow Linn hope that problem gets fixed soon! We didn't have any water from 8PM last night until just now (contractor finally showed up). He's adding a bathroom downstairs and incompletely sealed a new pipe. The only way we weren't going to have a basement flood was to turn all the water to the house off! Grrrrr.... Said he'd be here "earlier" but it's 2PM now and he's finally come. Looking forward to a warm shower!!!
We had a wonderful date day yesterday, ate out for all 3 meals, saw "Avatar" and shopped: bought our yellow stroller as planned and LOVE it! As it comes with a bassinet, we just need to get a stand to use it in the house. The one my mom saved for 30 years is broken after all so I will throw it out unfortunately. We also bought a Peg Perego infant car seat adapator to fit directly into the stroller, and placed the car seat on our gift registry. If no one buys it for us in the 2 weeks before baby comes, then we'll have to buy it.

Was planning on working on the house today, but contractor still has tons of tools in the guest room/office, so I haven't been able to shift furniture from the nursery back there yet. I'm getting frustrated, really would like to do things for some progress to be made :-(

Sweetniss congrats on your blue bump hun!
E&L, how strange that all your bloods seem normal but you keep passing out... Hope someone figures out what's going on soon, poor you!!!
Delilah, good luck on your presentation!!

OK, back to work now, will try scrubbing the paint off the office floor at the very least...
Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## -Linn-

Sounds like a fab day CJ! It's funny in Germany they call it Peg Perego too, but here that brand is called mamas and papas :) Poor you having no water is no fun either, I didn't find it too bad without the heating it's still like 15-16 degrees in here anyway... but it does my head in I can't cook I am starving, the guy has still not been I do not microwave any food... not that I got anything I could microwave and I now gave up and send OH out to get a chinese, what a hardship... chinese for dinner :) 

Hope you can get more done next weekend hun! xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

CJ my Hb was 11.6, my blood sugar was 5.6, and my BP was 136/80...but these were all about an hour after i hit the deck. im confused tbh. yeh i think im starting with a UTI and sinusitus aswell but this has been going on for some time now, im ot sure these infections would make me feel like this.

glad you had a nice day with OH....was Avatar any good btw??


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks Linn!

Oh, yesterday we discovered another fab thing about our new stroller! You can double it up if another baby comes along, and if the first child is too old to want to sit in the stroller, you can attach a "skateboard" attachement to it so that the older one can stand on it and go along for the ride  We're really very happy, as not only can we use it for Zoé, but also for Zoé AND her little brother or sister that we're planning on having when she is just under 2 years of age!!! Truly a wonderful investment, thank you so much Fi for introducing me to it!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL E&L we were posting at the same time!
Yes, those sound normal, not sure what it could have been... Severe vasovagal response? This is the most common cause of fainting, even when non-pregnant, but can be exacerbated by pregnancy... Not sure a UTI would cause fainting unless it's spread to the blood stream but that definitely needs to be treated!
Yes, "Avatar" was an amazing movie, definitely deserving of all the praises it's received. James Cameron definitely makes Canada proud  I will see it again and I usually don't rewatch movies. I'm glad they've decided to make a trilogy, so much to be expanded on in sequels!


----------



## E&L's mummy

ok need to do some googleing now lol. ive never had this before....im a little scared to be on my own with the girls tbh.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Don't blame you at all, definitely not good to pass out when out with the girls!
It's not a serious condition, just made worse by pregnancy. Are your episodes preceeded by seeing stars and having altered hearing and/or vision?


----------



## E&L's mummy

uurrrmm i feel off my face, kinda drunk or very remanisant of when i have had morphine in the past. then i get hot and i HAVE to lie down, sittig soemtimes works but i have had to fight the urge to lie down in the middle of a cafe before now. i always know im gonna go and if im with someone i can usually tell them and they help me to the floor. and it really takes it out of me, im shattered afterwards for a good couple of hours, just want to sleep. its happened when ive been out shopping and after walking to and from school. never happens at home, prob cos if i feel off then i stop and sit down. its harder when you are in the middle of a job and out.


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Thought i'd check in with you guys. Hope everyone's feeling ok and enjoying their Sunday. 

I have had absolutely no energy today. I brought myself a gym ball to help my back, and rib pain. It's the best money i ever spent. It's soooo good. 

I really want to get my little girl a baby grow with 'i love my daddy' or something similar have any of you seen any good ones?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L, that does seem to be a vasovagal fainting episode you've described. When pregnant, our body can have a more difficult time adjusting to the increase in blood volume, and if you're out and about, it definitely can mess up your system a bit. The best thing you can do is sit down the second you feel it come on, put your head between your knees (I know, I know, may not be as easy with a pregnant belly!) and let the episode pass. After you've done this and before you get up, try drinking juice/pop or munching on something too, just in case your blood sugar dropped during the episode, so always keep something on you...

I'm going to do an hour of cardio and strength training now, DH is helping out the contractor, and beautiful white fluffy snow has just started as I look out the window. I love restful Sundays! But I have work to do so now that the water is back, no excuse to not do it!


----------



## E&L's mummy

thank you CJ. will chat it over with my GP tomorrow. you enjoy your workout hun and thanks again for the advice xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I used to faint lots when I had anaemia in the past... that was like that, suddenly I would not be able to hear and see anymore and then I would know I would faint anytime soon and sit down asap! 

CJ you deserve a rest so there is an excuse not to do anything, you did have a long hard week last week and weekends are also for resting :) 

E&Ls mummy hope you won't faint so much anymore, when I had it I was just prescribed some iron and it stopped straight away! Hope they can help you I guess it's not that great when you got a little girl you need to walk to school :( 

yay I got gas again but the central heating is still off for some reason now waiting for OH to come home and reset it, my chinese was fab I'm so full now I had to send him out to get coke :)


----------



## -Linn-

sorry I gotta make another post... awwww my little baby has hiccups :) I can't believe I can already feel those now with DD it took so much longer! I love love love feeling the baby move all the time :) But it does make me jump sometimes too! My belly already looks like an alien is trying to come out of there... it's fab :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn, exercising keeps me focussed and happy, believe it or not! When I don't exercise (like last week) I'm grumpy, moody and depressed... I feel so much better now!

Right, shower, then clean paint off floor in guest room while hair dries, then groceries!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> sorry I gotta make another post... awwww my little baby has hiccups :) I can't believe I can already feel those now with DD it took so much longer! I love love love feeling the baby move all the time :) But it does make me jump sometimes too! My belly already looks like an alien is trying to come out of there... it's fab :)

Interesting, that may be what I felt last night: there were regular, evenly spaced out movements for about 4 minutes... Was worried about seizures :blush: that's what happens when you know too much, didn't think of anything as harmless as hiccups! :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh and Linn, congrats on 22 weeks hun!!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

in 48 hours i will be in my scan, i soooooooooooooooooooooo cannot wait to know what team im on :wohoo:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, good luck SarahMelissa, hope baby cooperates


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> sorry I gotta make another post... awwww my little baby has hiccups :) I can't believe I can already feel those now with DD it took so much longer! I love love love feeling the baby move all the time :) But it does make me jump sometimes too! My belly already looks like an alien is trying to come out of there... it's fab :)
> 
> Interesting, that may be what I felt last night: there were regular, evenly spaced out movements for about 4 minutes... Was worried about seizures :blush: that's what happens when you know too much, didn't think of anything as harmless as hiccups! :dohh:Click to expand...

yeah thats the hiccups they are like fits a little bit a guess.. the whole baby bounces in there :) DD I didn't feel the hiccups until 28 weeks when she was really big and then I felt them 3 times a day at least. I felt them yesterday for the first time and wondered if it not too was early but then I felt them again twice today! I saw them on my 4d scan too :) Bless you it's good that you know so much though, but I know what you mean.


----------



## E&L's mummy

scan day for me....wont be back till about 4 but will update you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

E&L's Mummy and Sarah Melissa, good luck for your scans today hope your babies cooperate and we get to know what team you are on!

CJ your stroller sounds ideal, I really need to get buying stuff, although DH is looking at prams, bassinets and car seats etc. We have a busy weekend this coming one but hoping that the following weekend we can make a real start on the nursery as it will be emptied by then.

I still havent felt my little boy move and I'm 21 weeks today :nope: - hoping it will be this week as my bump is definitely getting more rounded. 

Congrats CJ and Linn on 22 weeks xx

Have a good day everyone will check in later tonight when I'm home.

Mxx


----------



## BethK

Morning! :D 
Can you update me to team :pink: please?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Good luck everyone who has scan's today!! Am looking forward to hearing the results and seeing the pictures xxx

Had a fab weekend, had a full birthday weekend with lots of friends and out for yummy meals................ate soooooooooo much............was great!!!

Right i must eat something as was in a rush to get my girls to school/nursery that i forgot breakie...............toast here we come xxx

The stats are sooooooooooooooo close ladies!!!

31 :blue: 28 :pink: 28 :yellow:


----------



## -Linn-

oh team pink is catching up... glad you had such a fab weekend Emma, I'm off to have some toast now too :)


----------



## Moongirl

Hi all! :wave:

SarahMelissa and E&L's mummy - good luck with the scans, can't wait to hear how you get on!! :thumbup: And hope you get your fainting sorted out E&L's mummy - it's such a horrible feeling!!!

Happy Birthday Emma - glad you had such a great time!! :happydance:

Lili - i love the name Layla!! My little neice is called Laila Grace and it's such a gorgeous name for her - especially as she has dark hair and eyes (am sure her mum told me it means dark beauty or something?)



MrsDramaQueen said:


> I really want to get my little girl a baby grow with 'i love my daddy' or something similar have any of you seen any good ones?

Oh me too! its my hubby's birthday next week and i'd love to get him something like this! will let you know if i find anything good!!

I've had a lovely weekend away visiting my grandad, there was sooooo much snow, very christmas cardy! 

Am feeling huge today - like i'm going to pop! :haha: think i need to stop eating so much! (ha like that's going to happen!). Going to go food shopping after work then have a really lazy evening, just me and my body pillow :happydance: can't wait! 

:hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I got the babygrows with i love daddy in mothercare!! Have a look there xx
If we have a girl it will prob be a leila too............great name xxx


----------



## Moongirl

emmadrumm77 said:


> I got the babygrows with i love daddy in mothercare!! Have a look there xx
> If we have a girl it will prob be a leila too............great name xxx

good shout emma! i didn't see them in the shop when i looked but looks cute online and comes in a nice wee box!!! thanks!! :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Delilah

Oh I came on quickly to check on the girls scans - no news yet! I'll check back later tonight!


----------



## lili24

Hey girls. Thanks Moongirl :) Grace is one of the middle names we have too although I've not decided yet.. Got a selection of about 10!! It's funny we decided the first name right away but middle name is a different story! Which body pillow do you use, I really need to buy one because it's getting very difficult to sleep. 

Haven't heard from E&L yet.. Hope she will be back soon with good news! 

Good luck SarahMelissa! 

We've worked on the nursery lots this weekend, all the decorating is done anyway and this week the wardrobes are being fitted :) 

Need to take a bump pic for this week but I don't think I've grown much. The kicks are getting harder every day though, it really shocks me when I get one in the bladder!

Xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili can't wait to see the pics :) I will take a bump pic later, I feel like mine is growing every day... I can now feel the babies hiccups as well, it's fab thank god I never get kicked in my bladder!


----------



## E&L's mummy

here i am ladies!! we were there over a hour and by the time we got back the girls needed feeding...............All 3 of them!!!!!

feel so sorry for my hubby, years of hormones and 3 weddings to pay for hehehe


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh yay E&L, congrats on your pink bump!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Congrats hun on your :pink: bump xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah......................another beautiful princess for you!! So very pleased for you xxx


----------



## lili24

Congratulations :) 

Yay Linn I wanna feel a hiccup too! :) that's cool! I've been so crampy today, sooo sore up my back and belly :( The only thing I can think of is trapped wind, but i don't know if that would last so long! Wish it would go..


----------



## -Linn-

I get sore days like that as well hun esp if I lie in a weird position during the night, you can try infacol see if it gets better! I had trapped wind before and it lasted all day so I used some of DDs infacol and it got better really fast. Gosh the hiccups are so cool like the whole baby is twitching in there regularly for a few minutes. With DD I didn't feel any until 28-30 weeks I think that was cause of the placenta being anterior. 

Hope you will feel better soon hun!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lilli im fairly sure you can take windezze too. i have in the past. xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

sorry pointless post but..................IM HAVING ANOTHER LITTLE GIRL :happydance:

im just a little excited now hehe forgive mexxx


----------



## -Linn-

I saw it on Facebook... fab, and I guess you still got lots of girls things from L :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh we have Linn. sorry im just really happy, didnt think i would be. thought i wanted a boy but 3 little girls is just fab and i dont have to get used to dodging a weeing winky during nappy changes lol


----------



## -Linn-

of course you are happy I think seeing your baby at the scan is just magical, I want another baby in a few years and thought would be nice if it was a boy then but I know I would be over the moon with 3 little girls too. Are you planning on any more after this one? Or is it your last baby?


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L's mummy said:


> yeh we have Linn. sorry im just really happy, didnt think i would be. thought i wanted a boy but 3 little girls is just fab and i dont have to get used to dodging a weeing winky during nappy changes lol

That's how i feel E&L............be lovely to say "i have a son", but i love my girls so much, would be odd *not* to have another xxx
Linn..............My bean has hiccups all the time as well!! It is such a great feeling, i remember both my girls had them all the time. I wonder why, as they were not hiccup babies when they came out!! Used to happen 2 or 3 times a day EVERYDAY!


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

congratulations E&L's mummy.


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> of course you are happy I think seeing your baby at the scan is just magical, I want another baby in a few years and thought would be nice if it was a boy then but I know I would be over the moon with 3 little girls too. Are you planning on any more after this one? Or is it your last baby?

nope this will be it for me. this will be my third c-section so cant have more after this little lady. (i love writing that lol)

just phoned the parental units, they are happy but both sets have said " but we like Harriet" this is gonna be hard finding a name that fits etc


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, I want to see pics of the nursery and of the bump! Our nursery is still a storage room for all the displaced furniture! I'm so antsy to get on with it...

Linn, I guess I'm lucky with my anterior (low-lying) placenta, to have felt true kicks at 17 weeks and now real hiccups at 22 weeks (Plus it's my first...)! Sometimes I wonder if they got the position of my placenta right... Baby was kicking like mad during the movie we watched on Saturday, I'm sure she was hearing everything!

E&L, again, soooooo pleased for you! Definitely keep Harriet in mind though just in case she looks like one again when she comes out!


----------



## E&L's mummy

that was the other thing, placenta high and posterior


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L that's the best location for a placenta! Away from the "exit route" and posterior so you can feel everything ;-)

Guess what?? Finally someone asked me today if I'm pregnant!!! This is the first time one of my patients commented, felt great


----------



## Elle Number 4

Congrats again, E&L. 
I remember when we found out our 3rd was another boy...there was NO sadness or disappointment...just pure happiness. I can totally relate to you.
I have had 3 C-secs and this baby will be my 4th (and final). I got the OK from my specialist to have one more.


Question: For the last 1-2 weeks I have been really really sore in my groin/pelvis area. It seems ok when I am sitting or lying down, but when I get up to walk it is agony for the first few steps. I am waddling like a blinking duck. I also find putting pants on really hard because it hurts to lift my leg. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow and will talk to her about it but I was just wondering if anyone else has similar symptoms?? I have never had this with my others. Cheers.


----------



## Elle Number 4

Junebug_CJ said:


> Guess what?? Finally someone asked me today if I'm pregnant!!! This is the first time one of my patients commented, felt great


I can't wait for that to happen!!!
I think I look HUGE...and most definitely pregnant. 
I had a bit of a meltdown on the weekend when I saw a lady at the shops that I knew and had a chat with her and she never said anything. I got into the car and burst into tears. Do other people just think I am a real fatty?? My poor DH didn't quite know what to say...it is hard to reason with an irrational pregnant woman!
So congrats, Junebug...I bet it put a huge smile on your face:flower:


----------



## E&L's mummy

Junebug_CJ said:


> E&L that's the best location for a placenta! Away from the "exit route" and posterior so you can feel everything ;-)
> 
> Guess what?? Finally someone asked me today if I'm pregnant!!! This is the first time one of my patients commented, felt great

yep makes things nice a tidy for the c-section lol

and yay for the comment. 

im like you elle, it will only be when im further along i will look pregnant. ive still got a bit of a B shape going on.


----------



## lili24

Thanks ladies, I got really worried cos I had a nice bath which normally makes all my aches and pains go away but they still keep coming. But I'm soooo happy Linn said it can last all day. Please be gone in the morning you horrible wind!!

CJ I'm jealous! Want someone to ask me that! :)

I like the name Harriet :) But I'm sure you will come up with something even nicer! 

I just took a bump pic, think it has grown this week. I will upload. I've been taking pics as we go in the nursery but I didn't want to put them on yet cos I wanted them as 'before' and 'after' pics.. But I might give you a glimpse! ;) 

Xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

ok so those of you that i have on FB.......PICCIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im playing with photobucket to try and black out personal info so i can put a piccie on her but its not going well. ggrrr


----------



## LG1385

Elle Number 4 said:


> I had a bit of a meltdown on the weekend when I saw a lady at the shops that I knew and had a chat with her and she never said anything. I got into the car and burst into tears. Do other people just think I am a real fatty?? My poor DH didn't quite know what to say...it is hard to reason with an irrational pregnant woman!


Aww I'm sure it's just because she didn't want to put her foot in her mouth in case you actually weren't pregnant!


----------



## nightkd

20 WEEKS TODAY!!!! :happydance:

DH felt Bean kicking a LOT last night, she was very active (after being so quiet during the day) looks like we could have a nocturnal baby (I'm pretty nocturnal myself..! :dohh:)..

I'm getting a bit frustrated because we're looking at houses to move into before Baby arrives, so I can't get on with the nursery/proper planning etc :( ARGH!

Elle Number 4 - I definitely agree with the above. Better that people don't ask, than put their foot in it and ask someone who's NOT pregnant! :) :hugs: Someone in a maternity shop made a comment about all the preggies staying indoors because of the risk to their bump (bad weather down here) and she obviously didn't think I was pregnant...peed me off a bit that she automatically assumed..I'm in a maternity shop ffs! :lol: But hey, better than me just being a fatty and her saying "Wow! When are you due?!" :rofl:

SarahMelissa - Good Luck with the scan!! :thumbup::happydance:

E&L's mummy - Congrats on the :pink: bump!! :D

Junebug_CJ - Yay for the comment!! :happydance: I'm not big enough and I'm always wrapped up in my thick coat because of the cold atm, so I doubt I'll get any comments like that until waaaaaaaaay on - but my mum started off being quite miniature and then her bump suddenly grew so by the end she was HUGE!!! :lol:

Anyway, my daughter is beating me from the inside, so I best go and feed her! :)

xxx


----------



## LG1385

nightkd said:


> 20 WEEKS TODAY!!!! :happydance:

Me too!! But no movement yet. :nope:


----------



## Elle Number 4

Congrats to you both on reaching the 20 week milestone :) :) :)


----------



## tonyamanda

hi girls!!! just found out im on team PINK!!! :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay congrats tonyamanda! Team Pink is finally catching up


----------



## Junebug_CJ

nightkd said:


> Junebug_CJ - Yay for the comment!! :happydance: I'm not big enough and I'm always wrapped up in my thick coat because of the cold atm, so I doubt I'll get any comments like that until waaaaaaaaay on - but my mum started off being quite miniature and then her bump suddenly grew so by the end she was HUGE!!! :lol:

Congrats on week 20!

I think the guy took his chances though, I could easily have just gained weight as when dressed in work clothes, no clear bump really, just thicker around the waist! He looked relieved when I said yes I'm expecting, it was cute  No one else has noticed, not even people I've worked with for 3 years! He's just particularly observant, he said "I'm wondering if you're expecting, you're usually so tiny so it's either that or too much turkey over the holidays..." :haha: I answered "a bit of both actually, thanks for noticing!"


----------



## nightkd

Congrats Tonyamanda!! :D

Thanks for the congrats! Can't believe I've made it this far!! :shock::cloud9:

Aww! I don't see anybody regularly really, so anyone that commented wouldn't have seen me before I was preg, so they really would be taking a risk in asking!! :lol:

xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Well ladies ARNT YOU ALL LUCKY...................Grrrrrr. :wacko: No one ever noticed i was pregnant with either of my girlies!! I was so tiny (bump wise)............I suppose DD2 was a Feb baby so i was wrapped up...............But DD1 was an August baby and still noone commented!!! Even my neighbours asked who's baby she was when she was born!!!! I am preying for a miracle huge bump this time!!! Or i may shove a balloon up there :rofl:
Congrats Tonyamanda on :pink:
Congrats on mile stones as well.

Ohhhh and i am 22weeks today!!!

Lili that makes you 23 :thumbup:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I hope you are feeling better now? And where is the bump pic? 

CJ fab you got asked if you're expecting :) Hehe I don't even get asked anymore, people can just tell but I remember it was lovely when I was asked for the first time which was before xmas :rofl: 

Emma I still can't believe how small you were full time, where was the baby hiding?


----------



## lili24

Much better thanks Linn - it definitely must have been wind or somethig to do with my bowels. All gone this morning :) Will post my bump soon, fell asleep last night :haha: just got to upload it. 

You post yours too, I bet it's gone even bigger :lol:


----------



## -Linn-

I didn't take one last night, I am really stressed again cause of the useless Brittish Gas... I can't believe it stresses me out so much but it actually does. They owe me £40 I know it's nothing but I want my money back!!! Now they gave me an address that I have to write a letter to and then I will get my cheque but it seriously pisses me off so much I didn't get dressed and go to play group now. Must be the hormones.. I have to do some housework now and then get dressed go to tescos and then I will take the bump pic and hopefully start the day again :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Not sure Linn!! It's madness hey?? We are total opposites in the way we carry............NOT FAIR!!! I suppose i am lucky as i have a flat stomach and no stretch marks after 2 kids................BUT i don't care!! I want them now if it means i get a big bump!! They are just war wounds of having kids....................We shall see............maybe i will wake one morning and be huge...........Hmmmmm
Lili glad you are feeling better hun xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Emma I got so many stretch marks with DD when I was 38 weeks (none before then) that I can't get anymore now and they all disappeared anyway.. I did care when I got them but now I couldn't care less if I get anymore, but seems like the old ones are just getting more visible now! My mum didn't get any either so it's not true what they say that you won't get them if your mum didn't. I'm still stressed and still not dressed :wacko:


----------



## lili24

22 Weeks 6 Days
 



Attached Files:







22+6.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lili24

Grrrr Linn!! Why do they owe you £40. I hate big companies like that, they just don't want to help! Hope you feel better later :) xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Loving the bump hun xxxx Looking great x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies i never thought this would happen!!!

:yellow::blue::pink: all on 31.............................No multiples yet x


----------



## Delilah

Congrats to NightKD and LG on 20 weeks, Lili on 23 and Emma on 22 - OMG we are all moving up! Nice bump Lili, very neat like CJ's, I will post a 21 week one from yesterday, I am getting BIG around my middle, started to measure my waist it was 41" on Sunday (33 pre preg). CJ so glad someone noticed you are pg hon! 

E&L, congrats on your little lady, I liked Harriet too but Paul didnt so that got off our list. Hope you find one you both agree on - we are having the same trouble with boys names. Tonyamanda congrats too on your pink bump - funny how it is neck and neck now!

I am still waiting to feel my little boy... Linn is your placenta posterior this time? Mine is low lying anterior which is why I am not getting anything yet...

Elle I had pelvic girdle pain around wk 13 & 14 it went luckily but I still have some days when I put footcream on that I am in agony with it... speak to mw but I'm sure it'll be fine.

I am so tired today, got home at 10pm after delivering an event for 3 hours and literally ate dinner and crashed on the sofa, woke up this morning at 5.... not good. 

Have a great day everyone.

Marie


----------



## E&L's mummy

morning ladies. well i need a real slap today...........dont laugh but i think im coming round to Harriet again! pmsl. hubby is gonna kill me lol its that or Jessica but hubby is not that fussed about that one. oh well gonna try and not obsess about it...yeh right lol.

congrats on the milestones all and to those joining teams. 

took DD1 to school this morning and i wish you could have seen her running round the playground showing everyone the piccies....it was brill. 

for those who dont have streach marks......i have a few to spare if you want them. my tummy looks like a road map!!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili - because I changed energy suppliers and they took £40 for gas which I didn't have with them anymore and to me it's a lot of money anyway... I still have money but needed clothes for DD this month and it's OH birthday soon and I would like my money back soon. OH has actually now told them we will change back to Brittish gas and I'm like WTF why is he so nice to them??? If it was me who spoke to them I would have been a lot more firm!


----------



## -Linn-

Nice bump Lili does look bigger to me :) 

yeah Delilah it's a low lying posterior placenta, are you also having a 32 week scan because of this? I'm going to have my placenta checked at my 30 week growth scan! 

E&Ls mummy think Harriet is much nicer than Jessica! 

I thought OH and I had decided on a name now but he seems to have forgotten about it so gotta check with him again and then I will let my bump buddies know what it is :)


----------



## Delilah

Harriet is more unusual than Jessica, but that may be because I know 3 Jessica's under the age of 2! My friend has just had a little girl and called her Aurelia

Here's my 21 week bump pic - looks huge compared to 20 week one... I cant fit into my long work coats now either :nope: hope the weather improves soon so I can buy a maternity mac!
 



Attached Files:







Marie - 21 week bump.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Delilah

20 week one as comparison!
 



Attached Files:







Marie - 20 week bump.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lili24

Very nice D! You are so obviously pregnant.. love it! I still fit in all my pre-pregnancy clothes, I've not bought anything maternity. Skinny jeans are such a thing of the past though! I have a wedding in 2 weeks, god knows what I will wear.. Some kind of sack! 

Linn I wouldn't go back to BG! How cheeky of them. Hope you get it back soon.

I like Harriet and Jessica :)

Linn you must tell me your name.. is it one you have mentioned to me before? They were all nice anyway :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yes Linn............when you decide on names let us know.

Ours are Jake for a boy and leila or freya for a girl xxx

I like both Harriet and Jessica, but i wouldn't have them as my hubby's sister has both...........Odd hey xx

Delilah............Loving the bump hun!! Looking good xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I think it's another name other than the ones I told you cause he hated them! 

Well we already changed back to BG apparently we were with the other company only for one month but BG took money every month and it was cancelled the women already apologised and all but why FFS do I have to now write a letter to this other address? And ask for a cheque as opposed to credit on my account? Aaaaahhh OH rang though and he had to give her the postcode more than 5 times, see I would have already asked to speak to someone who is not stupid if it was me. I will take a bump pic right now and upload it soon :) Just had a picnic with DD on the living room floor cause she asked for one... so cute! So we had some baguette with ham and babybels, grapes, cartons of orange juice and some chocolate too!


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah forgot to say nice bump pic I think it looks bigger in the 20 week one. 

So here is mine, sorry it is blurry I had my camera in the wrong mode, but I think you get the picture anyway... my baby is definetely not hiding :rofl: nobody even asks me anymore if I'm pregnant, apart from my really smart GP last week and when I said yes he was like, noooooo!!! And I had to tell him twice and then suggested he checks my records on his pc!
 



Attached Files:







PICT2377_450x600.JPG
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lili24

I've got bump envy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> I've got bump envy!!!!!!!!!!!!

your bump will soon look like that as well, it's definetely getting bigger! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay on today's milestones, namely my 2 bump sisters Lili and Emma! Can you believe how fast this is going??

Lili, baby is definitely growing!!! Your bump is doing amazing! Skinny jeans - what are those??? My butt and thighs have expanded so much since second tri started that I can only fit into my bigger pre-pregnancy clothes, forget about the skinny jeans  I have a lot of dresses though from pre-pregnancy that still fit nicely. For the wedding, try regular stores first, empire waist lines are really in right now so you're much more likely to find something nice there (maybe a size bigger than your normal but that is still smaller than maternity clothes!).

Delilah, I feel my bump had a huge growth spurt in the last 2 weeks, which makes sense because apparently now baby's weight is doubling every 4 weeks! Your bump is perfect, and yours of course is too Linn. I agree with Lili, major bump envy!!!

Linn, I want to know the name so yes please, tell your bump sisters when you have OH's permission 

E&L, I agree, Harriet is less common and I prefer it to Jessica... Delilah, any progress on boy's names?

OK, off to clinic, hope everyone is great!!!


----------



## Delilah

Linn please include me in your name sharing :flower: - I so love your bump!

I have a scan at 35 weeks which is when I have the consutlant appointment and they will then schedule to take out my stitch and hopefully see that my placenta has risen - fingers crossed.

Emma I like Jake too but have a friend with two boys Jake and Luca so cant go there! I actually like Dylan and Jasper but Paul doesnt! He likes Fletcher and I dont - I didnt mind it at first but have now gone off it! We are talking about Thomas Paul too as its his dad's middle name. I dont mind Tom!

Oh well.... got a meeting at 2.30 so just logged in while having my soup!

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I like the name Thomas :) 

I will let you all know the name after I checked with OH wether he made up his mind now lol... 

Hope you will have a good day CJ, I calmed down now from being mad at the gas company and the day is going all right, not doing much. DD is asleep so I'm just sitting down for a bit. Think I will have some more food soon :haha:


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili24 said:


> I've got bump envy!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will always have bump envy!!! :rofl:


----------



## lili24

Awwww Emma.. You did say that your bump at the moment is actually bigger than it was with your girls though! That's good!!

D I really like Dylan :) It's hard isn't it, when you realise that a name is for life, it's quite scary!


----------



## Moongirl

Hi all!



lili24 said:


> Hey girls. Thanks Moongirl :) Grace is one of the middle names we have too although I've not decided yet.. Got a selection of about 10!! It's funny we decided the first name right away but middle name is a different story! Which body pillow do you use, I really need to buy one because it's getting very difficult to sleep.

i've just got a long sausage shaped body pillow, nothing fancy (cost less than a tenner). it really helps stop my hips and ribs from getting too sore during the night. 

What do the hiccups feel like? i have regular little kicks sometimes and wonder if that's them - how fast are they??

Congrats again E&L, and you too tonyamanda on your little pink bundles :) I love the name Jessica (but my cousin just called her little girl that so can't have!). And yay for CJ - your bump must be making good progress! :happydance:

Great bump pics! very cute girls, coming along nicely :) i don't fit any of my pre-pregnancy clothes, even struggling with pyjamas now :(

we've given up thinking of names - it's too hard :haha: suspect might be called 'baby' until the day we *have* to register the birth :haha:

i'm feeling a bit rubbish today. really exhausted and a bit sicky... not sure what's going on :( hopefully perk up a bit tomorrow!!

hope everyone else doing well!
:hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I like Dylan as well D.

Yeah Lili that is true, at least i have a bump............that is amazing in itself! lol x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Moongirl said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> lili24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. Thanks Moongirl :) Grace is one of the middle names we have too although I've not decided yet.. Got a selection of about 10!! It's funny we decided the first name right away but middle name is a different story! Which body pillow do you use, I really need to buy one because it's getting very difficult to sleep.
> 
> i've just got a long sausage shaped body pillow, nothing fancy (cost less than a tenner). it really helps stop my hips and ribs from getting too sore during the night.
> 
> What do the hiccups feel like? i have regular little kicks sometimes and wonder if that's them - how fast are they??
> 
> Congrats again E&L, and you too tonyamanda on your little pink bundles :) I love the name Jessica (but my cousin just called her little girl that so can't have!). And yay for CJ - your bump must be making good progress! :happydance:
> 
> Great bump pics! very cute girls, coming along nicely :) i don't fit any of my pre-pregnancy clothes, even struggling with pyjamas now :(
> 
> we've given up thinking of names - it's too hard :haha: suspect might be called 'baby' until the day we *have* to register the birth :haha:
> 
> i'm feeling a bit rubbish today. really exhausted and a bit sicky... not sure what's going on :( hopefully perk up a bit tomorrow!!
> 
> hope everyone else doing well!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Huccups feel a bit like mini kicks, but they are regular..............mine are about 5 seconds apart.............it is different from a kick though, it is not pinpointed to one place............the whole baby moves with it!! Great feeling though xx


----------



## Moongirl

emmadrumm77 said:


> Huccups feel a bit like mini kicks, but they are regular..............mine are about 5 seconds apart.............it is different from a kick though, it is not pinpointed to one place............the whole baby moves with it!! Great feeling though xx

hmmm, don't think i've felt that yet then, more like regular kicking... will need to pay more attention next time! :winkwink:

thanks
x


----------



## -Linn-

You will notice it when it's hiccups they come very regularly and it feels like the whole baby is twitching!


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmhh what to have for dinner tonight? 

I can't decide between

Homemade pizza with spicy beef, chorizo, ham, mushrooms, jalapenos, onions and red peppers

BBQ Chicken Fajitas

Quarter pounders with, lettuce, tomatoes, onions and chips 

Lasagne (although I don't think I can be bothered to make it) 

Chicken or sausages with mash, vegetables, yorkshire puddings and gravy 

What is everybody else having? Maybe I will want one of your dinners :)


----------



## Moongirl

I'm going out for dinner :) hubby is working away, and so is one of my friends hubby's so we're going out for a girlie catch up! Can't wait! 

hmmm, hope i don't feel sicky again after i eat tho :(

As ever Linn all you options sound yummy - i would personally be leaning towards the chicken with mash and gravy.... mmmmmmm! 

enjoy whatever you have!
:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks hun... I wish I was going out, then I wouldn't have to cook :) I could have chicken and mash every day but OH likes it to be different things.. I'm still not sure but got another hour or so before I need to start cooking. What kind of place are you going to? The ideas above where just what I could think of but I got plenty of veg, meat and other ingredients here :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Go for bbq fajitas...............lush x
I am going to but one of those long pillows, purely so i don't keep squashing my lo..........i keep waking up on my tummy and the poor thing is kicking me like mad "get off mummy you are squishing me!!"


----------



## Delilah

Moongirl how do you use your body pillow? Should we be sleeping on one or the other side?

Lili it is scary when you think that its a name for life that's why I dont want anything too faddy!

Linn I'd do the pizza, I'm a sucker for pizza!!!! 

Tonight I am having fish, boiled rice and veg, boring but I am trying to make sure I eat fish a few times a week as its supposed to make baby more intelligent!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I love pizza too esp when we made it ourselves, I actually prefer it to take away and of course frozen pizza! 

Hmmmm I love fish but don't eat it that much, OH hates fish so I will have fish fingers for lunch sometimes :) Omega capsules can make your baby more intelligent too, it's worked with my DD :blush: 

I think I will make the fajitas but only cause they are OHs favourite and I had a go at him this morning cause of the whole Brittish Gas malarky! Then pizza tomorrow I think unless someone else comes up with something that I'm going to want still. That's usually what happens, I plan my dinner and then someone mentions what they are having and then that's all I want!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Well i am having a chicken green thai curry tonight with moroccan couscous.

How odd.....................i really fancy a cold glass of white wine!! I fancied one about 2 months ago, but didn't have one....................we don't have any cold so i won't bother, but really odd.............i never fancy things (except my hubby)xx


----------



## Moongirl

We're going to a really nice place by the canal, it does kinda posh pub grub if you know what i mean? really nice place to just go and sit tho! 

emma - 'mum you're squishing me' haha, you make me giggle!

Delilah think you're meant to sleep on your left hand side if you can. i lie on my side with my knees bent and put the pillow between them (or sometimes just the top leg over it) and just kinda hug it!! much comfier than hubby, he doesn't get a look in now :haha: if my ribs are sore i sometimes try and push a bit of it under my boobs/bump to take the weight off.... To be honest if you have a big enough bed you could just use a couple of normal pillows i think! 

:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I got a body pillow too, so emberrassing from Kleeneze.. it was really cheap and I'm using it the second time round. I lie on my side and got the pillow between my knees (legs) and feet then under the bump and the rest I put my face on. I also got a really comfortable feeding/body pillow but it's got micro beads and they make a noise (rashling) and I can't sleep with it!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma the only thing I don't really like is green curry and couscous but it sounds lovely :) OH just rang so it's definetely wraps today for us :) Think I will do them with lettuce and tomatoes salsa and creme fraiche and cook the chicken in the grill!


----------



## Delilah

lol Emma! Your meal sounds nice I like thai curries - I take pregnacare Linn every day and an omega capsule so hopefully will be ok 

Thanks Moongirl and Linn, some mornings my boobs and hips hurt so I might try this with normal pillows first, we have super kingsize bed so some mornings we wake up almost in different rooms!!!

Enjoy your girly catch up and meal x


----------



## Moongirl

Thanks! will do - really need to go and get ready now!!!

ooooh a super kingsize, that sounds great! very jealous :haha:

have a good evening all!
:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah this is like the pillow I got https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6FT-MATERNIT...ng_Highchairs_Boosters_LE?hash=item1e5a33bc20 I love it and couldn't sleep without it!


----------



## lili24

I've been putting a normal cushion between my legs and it's amazing, so I imagine the body pillows are good.. Gotta get one! My hips go numb in the night! 

We're having curry tonight, already got heartburn now, and it will go 10x worse but curry it is! Off your list Linn I'd have picked the quarter pounders! :)

The posh pub sounds nice, hope you have fun moongirl, I love those girlie nights :)

Getting a bath now, then I will supervise my Dad and OH fitting the wardrobes in nursery :) I am so bossy!


----------



## fi_broon

Hi all,

CJ, glad you like the uppababy. Mine is still sitting in the box in my garage. We're starting to make room so I should be able to unpack it soon.

Loving all the bumps ladies, I will take another pic soon. I haven't been very regular with them....

Wow, so we're even stevens on the flavours. I'm surprised that there are no multiples, there seems to be a few on the boards.

I had my mw appointment this morning. HB sounds great, I'm measuring 23cm so 2 weeks ahead....does that actually mean anything? 

OH laid the floor in the nursery at the weekend and he has built up my glider, ottoman and nearly done the dresser/change table. It's starting to look like a babies room now. We used some glow in the dark paint and painted blobs all over the ceiling so when it's dark it looks like stars....very cool if I may say so myself :p I'll post some more pics once the furniture is all built up.

fi


----------



## Delilah

Girls here's one of the official photos from Friday's event - go to the second row from the bottom, second photo in from the left (page 9) - Paul is actually in the same position on page 1 of the gallery they papped him on his own!!!

https://www.glasgows.co.uk/nwwomeninbusinessawards/gallery9_2010.html 

Its a bit more flattering than the ones we took ourselves so at least I know in the press shots I wont look too much of a minger!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili will have the burgers tomorrow, they are tescos finest aberdeen angus burgers and I got sesame buns to go with them :) Hmmmmhhh I just had my dinner and could actually have more thank god I bought custard doughnuts earlier :) 

Nice pix Delilah! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

hahah I missed that bit Lili, I always have to supervise such things as well, am very bossy too.. but nothing compared to my DD, she will even say I'm the boss in the house :rofl:


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Linn, I was supervising Paul at the weekend with his furniture restoration lol

I really want someone to whisk me away from it all this week! Got home at 10pm again after leaving the house just after 6am, food plan went to pot so did my exercise, I'm exhausted and will no doubt be up at 5 again in the morning - I have trouble sleeping for a decent length of time although its getting a bit better as I get tired easier. 

I have been having really weird dreams too invovling my exes the last few nights....! Nothing sexual just them being in places that I am and me trying my best to avoid them. Funnily enough it isnt the two guys I had long term relationships with either, hmmm wonder what the dream analysts would make of that! 

OK bed for me soon, cant even be bothered turning on my laptop, on the netbook in the living room right now and falling asleep as I type. Will sort email in the morning...

Nite all xxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Team blue for me :)


----------



## Delilah

Congratulations SarahMelissa xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL and I boss around the contractor on top of DH  Cute Linn, we now know who runs your household :winkwink:

Fi, ours is in our kitchen since the bedrooms upstairs are not yet sorted out. I keep playing with it :blush:

Delilah, you need to slow down hun! I know I'm one to talk, but at least I'm sleeping 8 hours per night... I'm making an effort to be in bed for 9:30 tonight, not sure it'll work!

SarahMelissa, congrats!!!

When I wake up tomorrow morning, 16 WEEKS TO THE DAY UNTIL WE MEET ZOË!!!! Starting to get really excited  We need to figure out the middle names... I want Charlotte for sure to be one, and maybe Jade for the other. My 3 sisters and I all have 3 names, it's kind of a family tradition. I want to save Mélodie in case we have another girl after Zoë!!!


----------



## nightkd

SarahMelissa said:


> Team blue for me :)

Congrats!! :D

I've been right with guesses so far! Whoop! :thumbup::lol:

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Congrats Sarah Melissa! 

CJ and Delilah you both need to rest more, but then I didn't during my frst pregnancy and everything was fine, now I'm making up for it with all the resting I'm doing :haha: 

I'm off to play group soon, chat later everybody hope you're all having a good day! xxx


----------



## Delilah

It is so hard to rest when you work for yourself and especially knowing I want to take some time off when the baby arrives I have to make sure we have enough work to keep everyone busy etc.... I tend to be the one who is out there networking and winning new work although I am trying to encourage our business manager to get more involved...

CJ I just emailed you about middle names lol - I like Charlotte, I also like Phillippa and Beatrice, I have loads of girls names I love! Paul's half-sister is called Melody, she lives in Tennessee. OMG 16 weeks.... this time will go so quick for us all I bet.

E&L's mummy Paul has emailed a supplier about a pram we want to look at and he said we can view it at the nursery show in Harrogage in MARCH - yay!!! See here https://www.nurseryfair.co.uk/ we will hopefully go and stay overnight and do the show. There is also one in Glasgow in April https://www.thebabyshowscotland.com/ - I really want to do one of these but the big show in London wont be possible with work commitments in Feb and the Birmingham one at the end of May is too close to our due dates I think!

I'm office based most of today and hoping to finish around 4pm, earlier if I can and do some grocery shopping etc as I have busy days tomorrow and Friday too.

Mxx


----------



## Moongirl

thanks for that link to the baby show in Glasgow, Delilah - i had completely forgotten about it! and it's the weekend before my birthday :happydance: not sure if i can hold off buying a pram until then tho... Has anyone ever been to them before? do you get really good discounts? probably not off an icandy :haha:

hope you're all having a good day!!
:hugs:


----------



## fi_broon

Congrats sarahmelissa, another one for team blue :)

I agree, Delilah and CJ, you both work too hard....soon enough the baby will make you slow down :p

I need your opinions...I've just been reading the thread about concerns over the safety of 'souvenir' ultrasounds. I have one booked for Mar 6th...for 2 reasons. 1) We want to confirm gender. Our ultrasound tech was pretty sure we are having a boy and put it on the report but said that we should confirm and 2) they offer a live web cast so that my mum & dad can be involved. I'm now thinking I should cancel since those reasons are not worth risking the health of our child. Any thoughts???

Fi


----------



## E&L's mummy

Delilah..yeh would love to go. hubby away from beg of march till end of april tho so unless i can get my parents to come have the girls for the day im not gona be able to make it.....looked at the link but cant see anywhere to click to buy tickets etc. but if i cant make it then i feel the need for a mini meet at some point when im over at mums sometime xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

fi_broon I don't think you should cancel it, I had a few private scans with my DD and all was well :) The 4D scans I had with her at a place where a consultant gynecologist does the scans so I didn't think it would not be safe, some people I know here at had quite long scans at the hospital cause baby wasn't coorperating and all was well then! I would not worry about it so much, I know people say it's not safe but it's not like you have a scan every 2 weeks or anything and then again I know people who need to have 2 weekly scans for medical reasons!


----------



## lili24

I agree with Linn Fi.. I would still have the scan. I will be having quite a long one xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Fi, there is no supporting evidence in the medical literature that ultrasounds are harmful to fetuses. There seems to be a sub-culture out there perpetuating this myth, but from a teratology (science studying what is and is not harmful to babies) perspective, this is definitely one we reassure patients about!

There is a baby show in Toronto as well, but unfortunately it is the weekend that I am going to my last yoga retreat (12 hours of yoga in 2.5 days!) before baby comes... I would have loved to go :-(

Fi, I am very much looking forward to 3 months completely off with baby, then working 5 hours a week from home until she is 7 months old!!! Seems so foreign to me right now to have so much time away from work. Did you decide how much time off you'll be taking, is it set at 6 months? Delilah, you'll also need to start thinking of this!

16 WEEKS TODAY until we meet Zoë!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG my ticker moved up a box!!! :happydance:


----------



## fi_broon

Thanks Ladies for the reassurance. Unfortunately I had already mentioned to my OH and now he has it in his head and has put his fut down...he has said if there is any question at all then he doesn't want to do it. Since there is no real reason to have another scan (since medically everything looks great) I have decided to respect his wishes. It's also $200 I could happily use elsewhere.

CJ, I am booking 7 months off and taking 3 weeks holiday prior to my due date. I was going to do 6 but that brings me to mid dec and I'd rather wait til January. I would love to take more but I don't think it makes sense financially.
How will the 5 hours a week impact your EI?


----------



## Delilah

E&L's mummy said:


> Delilah..yeh would love to go. hubby away from beg of march till end of april tho so unless i can get my parents to come have the girls for the day im not gona be able to make it.....looked at the link but cant see anywhere to click to buy tickets etc. but if i cant make it then i feel the need for a mini meet at some point when im over at mums sometime xxxx

Definitely that would be cool - I think we might stay in Harrogate on the Saturday and Sunday night and have Monday off work - I love Harrogate and we can do some hill walking too on the day we dont go to the show. I think tickets are free! I have registered as a visitor and emailed the guy Robert to ask. 

Moongirl, how was your girly night? The Glasgow one should be a big one, I might go to that too depending on how the Harrogate one is! I need to get myself into all things baby!!!

CJ what a shame about the show in Toronto but your yoga retriet sounds greeat and its you time! Congrats on moving up a box :happydance: 

Re work I am not sure what I will do yet until nearer the time, I suspect I may take a month off but then I only need my computer and internet access to work when I'm not in front of clients so may still do some work in that time, it depends where we are up to and what is going on in May/June/July - the good thing is that I can be flexible with the hours I decide to work I suppose!

Fi I read that post last night and I would be inclined to trust CJ's professional opinion and as Linn said some ladies get scanned every 2 weeks so let your parents enjoy the webcam that sounds fab xx


----------



## Delilah

Had to stop typing and you had replied in between sorry Fi!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

fi_broon said:


> Thanks Ladies for the reassurance. Unfortunately I had already mentioned to my OH and now he has it in his head and has put his fut down...he has said if there is any question at all then he doesn't want to do it. Since there is no real reason to have another scan (since medically everything looks great) I have decided to respect his wishes. It's also $200 I could happily use elsewhere.
> 
> CJ, I am booking 7 months off and taking 3 weeks holiday prior to my due date. I was going to do 6 but that brings me to mid dec and I'd rather wait til January. I would love to take more but I don't think it makes sense financially.
> How will the 5 hours a week impact your EI?

Oh no, sorry about that... Well as you said, everything looks well medically and it is $200 that you could spend on baby!

Funny, I am doing the same as you! 2 weeks (well, 1.5 weeks) off before C-section, and then I was going to take 6 months, which brought me to beginning of December: we only have clinics the first 2 weeks of December and then we're more or less on vacation hours during the holidays, so I also decided to resume work in January! RE: EI - I am self-employed so do not get any at all. Going back to work part-time those 5 hours per week from home will give me more than the maximum EI anyways, and give us some kind of income (not knowing if DH will find work right away after his college course is done in April). I can't help but stress about finances... Hope he finds a job right after he's done school!!!


----------



## Moongirl

Delilah said:


> Moongirl, how was your girly night? The Glasgow one should be a big one, I might go to that too depending on how the Harrogate one is! I need to get myself into all things baby!!!

i had a nice time last night, was great to catch up - i hadn't realised how long it had been since i last saw her!! but i was really tired (am again today) hope it's not the exhaustion starting up again :( thought that was a 1st tri thing :cry: 

Oh and do let me know if you decide to come up north!!! 



Delilah said:


> Re work I am not sure what I will do yet until nearer the time, I suspect I may take a month off but then I only need my computer and internet access to work when I'm not in front of clients so may still do some work in that time, it depends where we are up to and what is going on in May/June/July - the good thing is that I can be flexible with the hours I decide to work I suppose!

I work for myself (there's 2 of us in the company) and i intend to take the full 9 months!! we did the same when my business partner had her little boy and basically just made sure we only pitched for work that we could handle (and we did subcontract with some other consultants etc if needed extra bodies). but then i'll not get much more than SMP so suppose depends on the situation. I can't wait tho!! :happydance:

how is everyone else doing today? weirdly, not only am i tired but i seem to have lost my appetite!! what's going on with that???

:hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Girls i woke in a really BAD mood!! Basically i have had it with my husband being so crap with the kids!! I have had a real morning of moaning to my friends about him........and now feel guilty as was talking behind his back! I need to sit down and have a proper chat with him..........................even though i know he will try and turn it on me, just wish he would be more of a daddy, than a parent (if you know what i mean), takes time and attention to be a good daddy! He just never does anything with them at all, and it is starting to really piss me off!! 
I know i should be greatful that he works and earns well, and i am, but it is the other side of him that we need more! 

Sorry for the rant..................feeling bit hormonal as well which doesn't help. An feel like poo today.....................got a sore throat and my sinuses are all blocked making my head feel like a lead weight!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Emma hun, I hope you feel better soon... I hope you settle things with DH, being in that situation I likely would have done the same as you! I know what you mean, darned pregnancy hormones! And it really sucks being sick on top of it all...

I'm hoping to cheer you up a bit: how does a light green/blue sound? It would work for either sex and be really nice with blonde hair and blue eyes! And something else to cheer you up: you'll be moving up a box on your ticker tomorrow!!!

:hugs: to you my dear!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Light blue then hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx Wish i knew what you were planning............but then again i love suprises xxx

Oooooh roll on tomorrow, does that mean i will be 5 months and entering number 6??? WOW!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yep, starting month #6 tomorrow Em!!! Isn't it going fast??


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

Though I would drop in and see how you are doing! Also, wondered if I could ask a question? When did your sickness start to improve? I have been feeling better the last few days (still want to sleep all the time!) and loads of stuff has told me it's normal online, just wondering what it was like for you? 

Hope you don't mind me bothering you, and glad to see your all doing well :hugs:


----------



## lili24

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:Emma:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

I am in a bad mood today, just can't be bothered, so sleepy!!
xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooh hello stranger!! And again congrats xxxx
I stopped feeling sick around 19 weeks!! Sorry to say...........i think thew normal is around 16 weeks though xxx

Thanks CJ and Lili BIG HUGS TO YOU BOTH xxx


----------



## lili24

Hi hun!! Good to see you!! :flower:

I remember that mine eased off around 10-ish weeks, but not for long!! It came back and then went completely by 16 weeks. I remember freaking out around 10 weeks because it had stopped, I think Linn had the same, but everyone told us it was normal! 

Enjoy the break because you never know when it might appear again!

:hugs: 

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Drazic, my sickness went away around 11 weeks and came back at 15 weeks! I remember being worried too, but apparently this is normal 
So happy to hear from you!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Lili my sickness stopped at around 8 or 9 weeks and then came back at 10 weeks I think.

Drazic please I know it is hard but do not worry too much... :hugs: 

Emma bless you, I know what you mean although I'm more upset about other stuff at least I can't complain about OH not doing things with DD! It is difficult esp when he is working so much, but you talk to him hun! Hope you will feel better soon, I just prepared dinner and cleaned my kitchen and now my back is killing me and I really need to get up and do some more work :( I can't believe I'm only 22 weeks and already suffering so much!


----------



## emmadrumm77

We only have to look at you Linn and understand why you suffer from backache!!! You have a beautiful BIG BELLY!

Feel a bit better after my rant, just need to find the right time to "talk".

Not sure what i am eating tonight!! Couldn't be bothered with cooking for the girls but they are happy munching on fish fingers (naughty mummy) sweetcorn and broccoli. I made some fairy cakes with dd2 this morning so they can have one of those each xx Oh and so can mummy..................he he he


----------



## emmadrumm77

grrrr double post


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Emma, yeah and unfortunetely I get a backache easily anyway, but this is horrendous. I think I got that SPD, I got like all the symptoms of it, but thankfully I can still walk walk walk at the moment. I was up all night with pains in my hips, lower back, thighs... I really thought I would want anoter baby after this one but now I'm not so sure :) My friend had a little boy on Friday OMG I so can't wait after just seeing him in pictures!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I know how you feel, every time i see a baby i want to see mine!! Patience xxxx

I keep getting really achy legs!! Like i have just run a marathon!! odd x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn that sounds horrible, sorry hun... :-( Hope you feel better soon.
I've been getting sore at night but it's from trying to stay on my left side. My left hip, shoulder and arm hurt after a few hours, can't stay there all night... Not sure what to do, I'm probably going to buy the body pillow I've placed on my registry, I'm so uncomfortable from trying to force myself to stay on my left...


----------



## -Linn-

Emma, I still need a while anyway... I don't really have anything ready here for a baby, I like to have it all ready and then I can start being impatient, I almost felt jealous though when I saw the pictures :dohh: and then I'm thinking what am I like not like I don't have a baby of my own on the way... so no need to feel jealous!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I heard you don't need to stay on the left all night, I can't do it, I sleep on my left most of the night and then right and then when it gets too uncomfortable I will lie on my back for half an hour before I get on the left again. I had some good nights but the last 2 were horrible.. I don't get it though with DD I was comfortable until 32-33 weeks at night. Anyway I will go back into my kitchen try finish it now! 
Will speak to my midwife about SPD at next appointment.. I really don't want to take codein though!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn that's right, I heard the order is such: left side best, then right side OK, then back occasionally but not all night... Just struggling to get comfortable as normally I'm a tummy sleeper! Otherwise I don't have any pain though, (knock on wood) other than the regular muscle pain after exercising, so I've been lucky so far.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Another observation: getting kicked often "down there", feels so weird, is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooh yes hun!! I am getting kicked everywhere at the moment!!! I love it.............the lo doesn't stay in one place at all!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL I jump when I get a kick in my lady bits, I wasn't expecting that at all! Feet must be down right now :blush: Hope she shifts soon because I can't explain to my patients why I'm jumping in the middle of counselling sessions!!! :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

Oh lol CJ no I don't get that.. my baby is lying with her head on the left, bum on the right and feet up by my belly button but I mostly feel movement where the body is which is across my belly!


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

I'm getting kicked lower down as well. I count myself lucky it's not in the ribs. I think my little girls gunna be a dancer. Lol


----------



## lili24

I've been getting them low for the past 3 days, how weird! It's like a foot is gonna pop out my lady bits! :lol:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> I've been getting them low for the past 3 days, how weird! It's like a foot is gonna pop out my lady bits! :lol:

LOL that's the same imagery I've been having!!! Too funny  :flower:


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hi Girls!! 

Please put me down on team :pink: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Delilah

Oh Emma I hope you managed to speak to DH :hugs: must be very frustrating. And Linn you're having a hard time at the moment :hugs:

Drazic, so pleased to see you hon and congrats :flower:, I cant help sorry I wasnt sick at all, which is actually worrying in itself, never pleasing us eh!

I WANT KICKS!!!!!! Why is my little boy so lazy or my placenta like an XL size body cushion lol...... I have the mental image gilrs of the foot in the lady garden :haha: I still want to feel him though!

Congrats Lownthwaite on your pink bump!

I'm having headaches yesterday and today its probably stress :roll: 

Someone in our office building just had a little girl - she was in with her today, she has called her Victoria Belle


----------



## nightkd

Congrats on your :pink: bump Lownthwaite!! :D

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow it's quiet here!!
Helllooooooooo Helllllooooooo anybody out there xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I just got on here and I'm having such a bad day I just want to run away screaming! I made everybody lunch and breakfast DD knocked a cup of tea over while OH was typing something on his computer and he takes that as a reason to shout and be totally nasty with me and now has stormed off to work!! DD won't stop saying mummy and wanting stuff like food and then she won't eat any of the food I make her anyway and I'm the only one who now has ate nothing yet!! Sorry for the rant but I'm so p!ssed off right now!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh hun......................sit down and have something to eat xxx


----------



## -Linn-

See now I'm not hungry anymore, I had just finished making a sandwich and sat down and the OH and DD had something to complain at me again... now I'm just fuming and crying and sat down with my computer, I'm meant to clean my house right now but at the rate I have been going this morning nothing will get done again... All I can hear is mummy "I want"... thank god OH has gone to work!!!


----------



## lili24

Awwwww Linn! :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

Congrats Lownthwaite! :) 

I have my first appointment with consultant at 3.25 :( xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Why the sad face Lili??? Whats it for hun??

Congrats Lownthwaite xx

Linn you must eat something hun xx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm eating! Still don't think it's fair everybody takes their bad moods out on me :(

Hope it will go well Lili! xxx


----------



## lili24

It's about the constant UTIs and also the rash I have all up my legs and belly. Just don't know what to expect so I am a bit nervous xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooh i see!! Well don't be hun............it needs sorting asap xxx


----------



## lili24

:)

Emma have you seen your ticker? :cloud9:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooooooooooooooh wow!!! No i hadn't noticed!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

In my 6th month!!! How exciting!!!! 5 down 4 to go xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I just got done cleaning and now I feel a lot better! Hope OH will apologise later, DD is in bed now and I will do nothing but relax :)


----------



## Delilah

Linn hope your OH apologised... Emma congrats on moving up a box :yipee:

Lili how did you get on with the consultant?


----------



## luv2jig

I'm officially on team blue! Hope everyone's 2nd tri is going well :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrats luv2jig!!!
Hi everyone, sorry MIA today, interviews all day again... Then prenatal yoga, thankfully!
Hope you're all doing well


----------



## Moongirl

hi all!

well things have been a bit quiet around here the last couple of days, eh?! 

what's everyone up to? I've been really shattered this week, but feeling much brighter today.... suspect the thought of the weekend might be helping :thumbup:

Any fun things planned for the weekend? me and hubby are going to our friends on saturday night for dinner and a catch up which should be fun (even without the wine ;)) and then the 6 nations rugby starts (i love rugby!) so i'll be watching the scotland game on Sunday! Apart from that am planning to chill out :)

hope everyone's well!

:hugs:


----------



## 3boys

Hey ladies, I haven't really posted here before but thought i better start! Im due the 2nd of June. I am having my gender scan tomorrow and i am so excited! 99% sure I will be on team blue again. I will have to build a granny flat and fill it with pink furniture just to even things out!!


----------



## littlepne

Hi and good luck :)


----------



## lili24

Delilah said:


> Linn hope your OH apologised... Emma congrats on moving up a box :yipee:
> 
> Lili how did you get on with the consultant?

Good thanks D, he was really lovely :kiss: My water was clear so I have been clear for about 5/6 weeks now, which is a world record for me! *Touch wood* 

He gave me a new cream for the rash which is SO soothing, and I will go back in 4 weeks for a review. I also had to give blood again to check the liver because the rash is getting worse but I'm hoping it will be fine, my last bloods were clear just 4 weeks ago :thumbup:

I'm happy that I wasn't fobbed off if you know what I mean? They seem to be looking after me.

It was quiet in here yesterday wasn't it!! I'm looking forward to the weekend and getting finished some more on the nursery. It's all coming together :happydance:

Good luck for your gender scan 3boys! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

3boys...........you are on the list..................i hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow and that you let us all know what you are having xxx
Congrats luv2jig on team blue xxx
Lili....glad you got it sorted yesterday..........lets hope this new cream works xx

I am out tonight with some girly friends...........am looking forward to it ALOT!! However i woke at 1am last night and couldn't go back to sleep so am very very very sleepy!! With a 2yr old with me that is not going to happen!! Hope i sleep well tonight xxx

Hope all is well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I'm glad the appointment went well :) 

I did so much cleaning yesterday (until 8pm) that I got nothing to do today... it's been such a long boring day already. Now waiting for DD to wake up so I can post my letter to British Gas, gosh did I spent a long time writing it... but it is one funny letter complaining about all the stuff they got wrong! Hope they will pay my money asap! 

Poor Emma hope you get a lie in tomorrow! How is everybody else today?


----------



## lili24

Hey Linn! :flower: 

Bet the letter is funny! :lol:


----------



## -Linn-

yeah it did make me laugh when I was reading it all when it was done! But I was not rude... just funny what they can all go wrong and I have threatened them to leave again and OH said thats ok :) 

DD is awake now so I will get her and go to the post office, think I will have to buy some chocolates too :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..............now you know a lie in isn't going to happen!! Hubby out tonight as well (not with me though), so NO CHANCE!!! However if i still feel crap tomorrow i will kick him out of bed Sunday morning NO EXCUSES xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

you should do hun! just make him get up! you are out as well, so what gives him the right to a lie in over you? I have finally got myself a few :)


----------



## Delilah

Hi everyone, I'm exhausted today after 3.5 hours sleep last night - my own fault decided to spend a few hours researching something instead fo finishing client work.... anyway dinner with friends for us tonight we are going to a Harvester so you get unlimited salad with your meal! Tomorrow I have a friends little girls christening and maybe a school reunion tomorrow night (they have organised it via facebook and I'm not sure if I will go or not yet!) then Sunday we hope to do a 7 mile hill walk if my groin stops paining me before we meet my family for my brother's birthday meal in the evening so all in all a hectic weekend for me - good and bad! Want to get back tonight in time to watch the first 2 episodes of Lost if I can stay awake!

Lili, that sounds really positive I am glad you have had a good result :thumbup:

Emma enjoy your girlie night sounds good x

Congrats Luv2Jig and good luck to 3 boys for tomorrow.

Have a great weekend everyone, not sure if I'll be around much online - got home to filter through over 100 emails since this morning - probably half of them junk..... 

Marie xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Delilah when i was still working I ate at the harvester nearly every day... love the salad bar :) Have a good night! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Have fun Marie hun xxxxxxx I am knackered as well....had 3 hrs as well, not sure why though!! Just couldn't sleep.............hope i am not too late tonight though!! Have fun all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm sick again!!! What is it with this pregnancy thing? I usually have 1 cold per year. My first one so far lasted 2 weeks, and now for the last 2 days, I have a bad sore throat :-( I need to sleep more I think...

Will be hopefully starting to work on the nursery this weekend while DH studies. Lili, I'd love to see photos of the progress you've made to inspire me!

Off to the cinema with friends this morning/afternoon, then nap time when I come home...

Will check back later, it's been really quiet here in the last 2 days. Delilah, have a great time with all your plans this weekend!


----------



## rachm

Hi

How do I get the little blue stork next to my name?

:o)


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Hey Ladies,

I hope everyones having a good week-end. I'm loving food at the moment. After spending 4 months of not wanting to eat anything except marmite on toast, my appetite has finally returned.

I'm craving chocolate and onion rings at the moment. Anyone else having food cravings?x


----------



## emmadrumm77

rachm.............i have done it for you hun!! Congrats xx

CJ you are just doing too much that you are getting run down!! Your body is doing double the work and just can't cope with trying to do what you always used to do.............You know this though xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I agree with you Emma although I have been doing plenty of resting and still been getting ill so much, thinks it's cause we go to all these play groups though, there is always plenty to catch! 
Hope you are having a nice afternoon at the cinema. I get such a backache in the cinema from those chairs, I haven't gone for ages :(


----------



## 3boys

Just back from my gender scan and i am finally having a girl!! Can you believe it? I nearly fell off the bed! I was so sure that i had to accept that i would never have a girl!! Roll on the 2nd of June!!!


----------



## nightkd

3boys said:


> Just back from my gender scan and i am finally having a girl!! Can you believe it? I nearly fell off the bed! I was so sure that i had to accept that i would never have a girl!! Roll on the 2nd of June!!!

Wowee!! Congrats!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## luv2jig

Congrats, 3Boys! Now you can buy all the pink frilly things you want!


----------



## emmadrumm77

WOW 3boys..............what fab news you must be sooooooooooo shocked (in a good way). I am the other way!! Can not imagine having a boy! xxxxx


----------



## Trinity42

Well I have kinda been MIA I had another sonogram Feb 3 to check her heart and everything looked good but they wanted me to come back in 4 weeks for another sonogram just to be sure... Heres my 22 week sono
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/S4021226-1.jpg kinda hard to make out I know...
Heres my 19+1
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/S4021203.jpg

I am so in love with this tiny little life growing inside me


----------



## -Linn-

3 boys congrats on team pink :pink: a little sister for your 3 boys, how lovely!


----------



## -Linn-

and trinity the pictures are fab, glad all is well with your little princess :)


----------



## Trinity42

I just noticed I only have around 18 weeks left 4 months... EHHH im getting a little scared... 
It is 121 days, 6 hours, 47 minutes and 9 seconds until Tuesday, June 8, 2010 
I feel like im not ready at all... I have nothing for my little girl... I feel like im going to be an unfit mommy


----------



## Delilah

How are you feeling CJ? Hope you're not getting another full on cold :hugs:

3Boys how wonderful - although your daughter may not think its such a good thing to have 3 older over-protective brothers when she gets older lol and Trinity glad all is ok with you

I am just back from my informal school reunion - glad I went it was good to catch up with some of my old school pals and I found out that a girl who I went to convent school with actually lives nearby! The christening was fab today as well - it was a Polish do so full sitdown meal, drinks flowing and tables cleared/vodka out at 6pm - we left then! 

Going to bed soon, its 1am - I was only going to stay an hour which turned into 3!

Mx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

3boys said:


> Just back from my gender scan and i am finally having a girl!! Can you believe it? I nearly fell off the bed! I was so sure that i had to accept that i would never have a girl!! Roll on the 2nd of June!!!

Congrats!!! Her 3 big brothers will be SOOOOO protective of her, the baby of the family AND a girl to boot! You must still be on cloud 9, so happy for you!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn, Emma and Delilah: thanks for your kind words... I just have so much work left to do around the house! DH's entire family (parents, 2 sisters, brother, sister in law, 1 niece and 2 nephews) are all coming over next weekend to celebrate our Christmas together (we alternate, this year the real Christmas was with my family) so I have to reorganize the entire house. Luckily we have a cleaning lady who will scrub all the floors and clean kitchen/washrooms... To make things even more challenging, I won't be home all week (Monday night sleeping downtown for my 7:30 AM apt with my OB, and then out of town Wed-Friday night to do an outreach clinic in the North) so I need to do as much as I can tonight and tomorrow...

I did sleep almost 2 hours after the cinema, so I feel I can continue working a bit longer! My throat is better during the day, just really raw at night. Fortunately, no other cold symptoms so far and DH just made me a peppermint tea with honey. He's studying and occasionally helping me out  I'm going to assemble our glider and ottoman, and clear out the spare furniture from the nursery! Need to install curtain rod in guest room and hooks behind doors... I love doing this!

Hope you're all having a fabulous weekend, Delilah so glad you're enjoying all your activities!

Nice pics Trinity


----------



## rachm

emmadrumm77 said:


> rachm.............i have done it for you hun!! Congrats xx
> 
> CJ you are just doing too much that you are getting run down!! Your body is doing double the work and just can't cope with trying to do what you always used to do.............You know this though xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks

:happydance:


----------



## 3boys

Junebug_CJ said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> Just back from my gender scan and i am finally having a girl!! Can you believe it? I nearly fell off the bed! I was so sure that i had to accept that i would never have a girl!! Roll on the 2nd of June!!!
> 
> Congrats!!! Her 3 big brothers will be SOOOOO protective of her, the baby of the family AND a girl to boot! You must still be on cloud 9, so happy for you!Click to expand...

Absolutely. I don't know how I'm gonna wait another 16 weeks!! It finishes our family off perfectly. I just wasnt expecting it. Its like winning the lotto, you look at other people and you feel a little jealous but you never think it will happen to you! its just something you dream about!


----------



## 3boys

Trinity42 said:


> I just noticed I only have around 18 weeks left 4 months... EHHH im getting a little scared...
> It is 121 days, 6 hours, 47 minutes and 9 seconds until Tuesday, June 8, 2010
> I feel like im not ready at all... I have nothing for my little girl... I feel like im going to be an unfit mommy

You will be a fantastic mommy! You'll just have to go on some spending sprees! Yipee!!!


----------



## Hett

Hello Ladies. I am more of a lurker on the forum! But wondered if I could join? Due 2nd June and having a bouncing baby boy! I also have a question for all those who have been mummies before - will our babies be wearing long sleeved vests and tops even though they are born in the early summer? I'm from the UK and our summers are often awful, but I just don't know if he will be wearing these? Thank you in advance, you all seem so kind! x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

yay, welcome Hett and congrats on your baby boy!!! I'm in Canada so will leave your question for the lovely UK ladies to answer


----------



## Hett

Oh wow, wish I was in Canada! Thank you anyway and congrats on your girl! I am from a big family of all girls, with lots of baby nieces - no boys! So this is a bit of a shocker!!! A lovely shock of course!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey girls, guess what? We're really psyched about a new name we've discovered! It's actually a variation of Zoë, so still means "life" in Greek. It is Zoëlle, which can be shortened to Zoë. And DH loves it because one of my 2 middle names is Joëlle (hence CJ) and it would be like giving her a name close to mine but completely different  I know my mom will hate it, but she's the one that chose Joëlle for my middle name so maybe not?? Anyways, our options for first name are now Zoëlle, Zoélie or Zoë, with the middle name Sarah being for sure, and the second one will be either Danica ("morning star" in Slavic) or Charlotte ("little and strong" like me!) I'm glad we're agreeing on names so far, would have been really difficult if baby were a boy because we don't agree on any boy names!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hett said:


> Oh wow, wish I was in Canada! Thank you anyway and congrats on your girl! I am from a big family of all girls, with lots of baby nieces - no boys! So this is a bit of a shocker!!! A lovely shock of course!

He will be so spoiled!!!! I'm from a family of 4 girls, first grandchild on my side, but 4th on DH's side (1 niece and 2 nephews, so this will balance things out!)


----------



## lili24

Hett said:


> Hello Ladies. I am more of a lurker on the forum! But wondered if I could join? Due 2nd June and having a bouncing baby boy! I also have a question for all those who have been mummies before - will our babies be wearing long sleeved vests and tops even though they are born in the early summer? I'm from the UK and our summers are often awful, but I just don't know if he will be wearing these? Thank you in advance, you all seem so kind! x

Welcome Hett! I really don't know as this is my first baby but I have bought a mixture of long and short sleeved things.. Most of the vests I have are short sleeves and then most sleepsuits/babygrows seem to have long sleeves. :shrug: I really don't think we will get much of a summer though!! :wacko:

Sorry I can't help more.. Linn and Emma will know though! 

It's quiet in here today!

CJ I like Zoe and also Zoelle.. I would probably go for Zoelle since it can be shortened to Zoe anyway! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks for the input Lili, I agree with you 
How is your nursery coming along?


----------



## scotsgirl

can u update me? im due june 22nd with a :pink: bump. thanx xx:kiss:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I'll hopefully be able to update mine tomorrow fingers crossed lol


----------



## lili24

:) It is looking good! 

All decorating done, wardrobes fitted! Just a couple of little things to do before we can start to build furniture, we will probably be at that stage next weekend. I'm so excited to build the cot lol.. I have taken lots of pics too! :) 

I know you are building furniture today, so maybe you will overtake me. How's it looking?xx


----------



## Trinity42

So anyone from the US when are you taking birthing classes and all those pre baby classes? I just thought about it, guess its worth mentioning to my dr Tuesday.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Welcome to all the newbies!!

CJ i am in agreement i like Zoelle, as it can be shorteded anyway!!

Hett.........I had a summer baby with my first and bought 6 vests and 6 long sleeve!! They tend to wear short sleeve in day and longer ones as it gets colder in the day!
I am also in a family of girls.........my sis has 3 girls and my brother has 1 girl and i have 2 girls.............am just convinced this will be another girl, as would be so odd to have a boy.........lovely but odd xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I have the dresser and glider assembled. Turns out they gave me two gliders instead of a glider and ottoman, so I finally figured out which pieces go with my glider and which ones go with the one I'm returning. Apparently they've hung onto my ottoman for the last month so it's waiting for me, they just had no way to contact me! Problem stemmed from fact that the guy at the loading dock had to unbox it all to fit it in my car like a jig-saw puzzle, so only last night at midnight did I realize I had two gliders!

The crib is at our friend's house, we'll have her bring it over in 2 weekends from now. My contractor still has to install the built-in cabinet in the wall also, the closet is in place as are the built-in shelves above where the cabinet will go. And I still need to order the blinds, so I don't anticipate everything will be done until the end of March...


----------



## nightkd

Trinity42 said:


> So anyone from the US when are you taking birthing classes and all those pre baby classes? I just thought about it, guess its worth mentioning to my dr Tuesday.

I have no idea... We got a booklet from a local hospital weeeeeeeks ago, but the nurse at my OB GYNs said that nowhere will take us because we weren't planning to give birth in hospital...(we!??! WE?!??! :lol:) but I believe that is bullsh*t. :) We're planning to meet with some midwives asap, so hopefully they'll be able to recommend or guide us somehow... TBH I'm feeling a bit panicked by it all because we really haven't got ANYTHING sorted... :shrug:

I'd probably have a word with the doc and see if you can sort something out...I guess within the few weeks is probably best to start the courses!!

What you planning to do? I want to do hypnobirthing, but haven't found any decent classes yet... all the regular birthing stuff... Baby/child resuscitation... That would probably do me, I'm already a bit nervous about attending the regular classes :lol:

CJ I do like Zoe on it's own, but the other two names are very pretty and can of course be shortened to Zoe... I think I like Zoelle best! :)

P.S Weird that they sent you off with two gliders!! We bought a glider/recliner yesterday and the woman was so bloody eager to get out of the door to lunch she was pretty rude and only offered to dismantle the chair (we took a shop floor one as it was CHEAP) a little bit...meaning the guy who helped us get it into the car had to dismantle it further...and then DH had to mess with it even more because the bit that she left together was put together badly!! :dohh: BLARGH. Nightmare, but it is a lovely chair! :)

xxx


----------



## nightkd

Kirsty90 said:


> I'll hopefully be able to update mine tomorrow fingers crossed lol

Good Luck!! :D

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL nightkd the funny part to me, I paid for a glider/ottoman, around $450CAD, but they sent me off with 2 gliders, which is near $800CAD  If I hadn't been an honest person I could have sold the second glider for $250 and got my ottoman that was only $105!


----------



## nightkd

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOL nightkd the funny part to me, I paid for a glider/ottoman, around $450CAD, but they sent me off with 2 gliders, which is near $800CAD  If I hadn't been an honest person I could have sold the second glider for $250 and got my ottoman that was only $105!

Wow! Haha, I probably would've waited to see if they said anything...if they didn't, well....I just thought it was buy 1 get 1 free!!! :thumbup::haha:

xx


----------



## Delilah

Evening ladies, I'm just back from my brothers birthday meal, nice but expensive! Wasnt expecting to have to pay £60 for a "pub lunch" type place for two of us....

Anyway, good weekend, very busy looking forward to doing nothing next weekend apart from the nursery prepping. I have also had a break from email for 2 days which means I will have to go through tonight so I am not having to spend the time sifting through in the morning.

Hubby has restored an antique cherry dressing table for me and it looks amazing, I think he is trying to make up for me having to move out of the room that will be the nursery as I used to have a fully stationed 2 person office in there along with an area for getting ready! 

CJ I love the name Joelle, a firend of mine is called this it is not a common name in the UK - so I like Zoelle to shorten to Zoe, I think Sarah Charlotte would follow nicely too. I hear you on boys names we still cannot agree. 

So fed up of waiting to feel my baby move and I know I shouldnt be as this isnt really a "real" worry with my placenta being anterior, more of me being impatient.

Welcome Hett and good luck tomorrow Kirsty.

Have a good evening all, I'm going to watch 24 soon then prepare for my week.

Mx


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all, hope everyone's ok.

Been clearing our the room which will be the nursery this week end. DH is away and I wanted to get it done before he got back otherwise we would "discuss" it (or put off!) for weeks!!

Delilah, I'm not feeling much either, boohiss anterior placentas!!

Love to all

Kath xx


----------



## Delilah

I'm hoping to be at that point some time this week Kath - want to start the nursery next weekend x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Delilah, only 3 more days til your ticker moves up a box!
Just came back from store, they thanked me for being honest and I'm now setting up the ottoman! Got so much work done this weekend... And now I have a full blown cold :-( My friends just had their baby boy today, named him Leo so we're topping up our weekend going to cuddle a newborn! I'll wear a mask...


----------



## mrsthomas623

Trinity42 said:


> So anyone from the US when are you taking birthing classes and all those pre baby classes? I just thought about it, guess its worth mentioning to my dr Tuesday.

I just mentioned this to my DH and I think we are looking into early to mid april classes so I am not too huge but hopefully the baby care classes and breastfeeding is still semi-fresh in my mind.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies.........................Just to let you know the :pink: are for the first time ever in the lead xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, 23 weeks today for me!!!!
Lili, congrats on 24 weeks!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

congrats on 23 weeks CJ! 

I just went shopping in town and I just can't find any nice baby clothes, aaaaahhh I'm so picky, thank god I already got 2 large boxes full of newborn clothes here so I don't really need anything. Just bought one tshirt that says Little Sister on it and then went to McDonalds with DD :) 

How is everyone today? I feel tired and lazy... for the last week my baby didn't stop moving, she seems to be awake all night and then my hips are killing me when I sleep on my side.. so I'm just not getting enough sleep! But I'm happy I got all my baby stuff here now, wardrobe, moses basket, cot, crib, bouncer, swing, clothes, steriliser, nappies, bedding and anything else I could want :) So all I'm looking to get now is clothes, new car seat and another carrier (cause I haven't got enough yet) :)


----------



## lili24

Well done CJ :cloud9: Time for new bump pic? :)

Hey Linn you've been quiet lately, how are you? Which car seat are you going to get, Pebble? I'm gonna get mine at the end of this week xx


----------



## -Linn-

Im fine hun, just been busy! I don't know yet with the seat, my mum is buying it next month.. might get a different maxi cosi one but if not then it will be the pebble. I don't really need to buy anything looking at all the stuff I got! This weekend we took DDs old car seat to a charity organisation, there was nothing wrong with it but we got rid now anyway seems a waste, but they recommend a new one! Will be getting a black one, most babies clothes are pink, all blankets are pink so will get a neutral car seat! 

And how are you? You have been quiet too, can't wait to see the pictures of your nursery :)

Lili did you take a new bump pic? I might take one later :)


----------



## lili24

I love the look of the pebble it just puts me off that it is heavier than the other maxicosi seats.. hmm! 

I have been online just not posting as much, I'm really tired lately! I am sleeping better now I've got a body pillow though :) 

Yep time for a new bump pic.. I'll get one later :) xx


----------



## -Linn-

oh lovely you got a pillow, I couldn't sleep without mine, I keep waking up for a wee and with aching hips but I'm so happy.. I can't wait for my baby. The maxi cosi cabrio is good too. I am not too bothered how heavy it is as I'm not planning on carrying it around much anyway. They are probably safer when they are heavier! I might get a graco one after all.. I got no idea will go shopping for it next month once my house is all sorted. I got a nice fisher price bouncer for baby to lie in at home and a portable swing and I only got the car seat for baby to be in when we drive somewhere! 

Had a look in next today and decided I will not be getting anything in that newborn size apart from one outfit. And then have everything else in 0-1. The newborn size is only up to 7 pounds which is not that much! If my baby ends up tiny I will order more on the directory immediately and then willl have it the next day! Did you get much in that size? I can hardly find anything I like in there so will be ordering lots!! 
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/3/4 I really want this!! https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/7/6 I bought this today. They had a really cute outfit there but not in the right size! So back to next next week I think.


----------



## -Linn-

double post!


----------



## scotsgirl

thanks for updating me xxx


----------



## lili24

I love those lemon dungarees, I was going to order that too :cloud9: Most stuff I have is in newborn size, I don't think she will be a huge baby, but I am planning on buying the next size from now on. Now that her wardrobes are up I can start to sort it all out, because I've forgot what I've bought!! One of our spare bedrooms is like a stockroom in mothercare or something.

I also need to buy bouncer, swing, gym.. good job it's pay day this week! xxx


----------



## Moongirl

hey ladies! :wave:

hope you all had a nice weekend! 

I'm thinking about the maxi cosi pebble, but have only seen it online so far, not in 'real life' :haha: how much heavier is it lilli? I liked the maxi cosi i saw (maybe cabrio fix, not sure) because it was one of the lighter ones - some of them were really heavy and that was without a baby!! hmmm will need to think this one through. 

I've hardly bought any clothes yet linn, i find it really hard to judge sizes - they all look tiny to me :dohh:

oh and as of yesterday, my little babba is viable :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## shell73

Well team yellow for me

absaolutely gutted that i couldnt find out but the main thing is baby is doing well xx


----------



## -Linn-

Moongirl, in next everything is quite small so I would mostly go for newborn 0-1 and not the newborn new baby stuff as that is so tiny, for up to 7.5 pounds they will wear it for a couple of weeks, I remember my DD wore the size 0-1 until she was around 2 months old and then went into 0-3 and wore that until 4 months. But she was tiny and I only had the normal newborn stuff (0-1 or up to 10 lbs) and we managed ok. Will just get a couple of outfits in new baby! And most other shops the newborn size is up to 10lbs anyway which is same as next 0-1! I'm just going to get it all in up to 10 lbs and if my baby will be small I'll order loads on the directory with next day delivery. 

Lili those lemon dungarees are gorgeous, DD has a lovely dress and shorts made from the same material and it's lovely. So I thought they can go matching. I don't like anything much from next though. Everything is baby pink and boring. 
What bouncer/swing/gym are you getting? I got a swing but it was a bit of a waste she went in there a few times but what she really loved was the vibrating bouncer, I would go for one that baby can make move by kicking their legs, DD loved to kick her legs and then make the bouncer go when she was still tiny, she would giggle so much! It is my bedroom that looks like a store room at the moment :)


----------



## lili24

About 1kg Moongirl.. I went to mothercare and they had the pebble and cabriofix on display so you could compare. My OH said it won't matter and that the difference is minimal so I'll probably still get the pebble :) Lovely isn't it? Congrats on your viability.. I am tomorrow :) 

Why couldn't you find out Shell, did baby have their legs shut? Are you having a 4d scan or anything later on xx


----------



## lili24

It's this one Linn.. Let me know what you think of it.

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ...-card-toys-pack-musical-fun/448613700/type-i/

It does have kick pads which activate sounds and lights I think :) xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I think that looks fab, I just got a fisher price one but must say my DD looooved it although I didn't think the fisher price stuff is very pretty, much prefer the mamas and papas stuff for my eyes:) But I think the toys on the bouncers are unessecary, DD couldn't have cared less when she was small, so I removed them. I got this https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=1500002201&productId=1500630075&langId=-1&engine=froogle&keyword=Fisher+Price+Pink+Petals+Baby+Bouncer&_$ja=tsid:11527|ccprd:3762273|cat:B%20aby+Toys and https://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=203-7490 ... those bounce up and down when baby is kicking legs, DD loved to make it go by herself.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Well done CJ :cloud9: Time for new bump pic? :)

You got it! It's Monday after all  Problem is: staying in a hotel overnight to make my OB appointment, so while I will take the pic tonight, it won't be posted until I get home tomorrow evening!

Can't believe how fast it's going, you'll be heading to third tri in 2.5 weeks!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=3807257

This is the bouncer I've chosen! I'm going with the entire Bumble line (high chair, swing, bouncer, bassinet and play yard/changer  I love yellow!!!


----------



## -Linn-

thats lovely CJ :)


----------



## nightkd

21 weeks today!!! :happydance:

I'm gonna get a weekly bump picture now... :)

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

im on the list already due 26th just found out im on team pink!


----------



## nightkd

Congrats on Team :pink:!! :)

We seem to have a lot more girlies turning up now, at first team blue was winning epicly wasn't it? :)

xx


----------



## oboeverity

Can I join? I can't remember if I'm here or not. EDD 29th of June, and will find out on Fri what team we are on!
xx


----------



## -Linn-

congrats on team pink Kirsty. We're finally in the lead :)


----------



## -Linn-

anyone can join, welcome oboeverity. on page one of this thread you can see all the june mummys, you are probably on the list. You must be so excited about finding out the gender.


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Good Afternoon ladies,

My due date is 16 June. I was planning on going on maternity leave the first week of June. I work in an office, and i can pretty much sit or walk about as i want. Do you think that this would be leaving it too late, or is it likely to be ok?

I don't really wanna sit at home for weeks on end waiting. I'm a real impatient person.Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MrsDramaQueen said:


> Good Afternoon ladies,
> 
> My due date is 16 June. I was planning on going on maternity leave the first week of June. I work in an office, and i can pretty much sit or walk about as i want. Do you think that this would be leaving it too late, or is it likely to be ok?
> 
> I don't really wanna sit at home for weeks on end waiting. I'm a real impatient person.Lol

I'm only taking 1.5 weeks off before my C-section, I'm the same as you, I'd be bored with any more time off than that!!!


----------



## -Linn-

I think it will be hard for you towards the end. I worked until 4 weeks before I was due with my DD and I found it really hard after I turned 34 weeks, my back was always aching and my feet swell up and I was just not comfortable sitting down anymore. But I understand why you want to leave as late as possible. Do you have any holiday left you might be able to take towards the end? For example have 2 or 3 days off in the last 2 weeks so the time goes faster? If you're not going to suffer with backache it might be totally fine though!


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

I have a bit of leave. That might be good for me to go down to working 2 or 3 days a week. That might make it a lot easier. Do you get an idea when your baby's ready to come out before hand? I wouldn't want my water's breaking at work. Lol. I might give them a heart attack - the office is open plan so there would be a 100 or so people there.


----------



## -Linn-

Your midwife will probably be able to give you an idea, good indicator might be a show or practice contractions over a longer period. Most peoples waters don't just break I think. You can google it for exact figures but mine didn't break until the midwifes broke them when I was at the hospital. 

If you got some leave left that's good, at least will give you the option not to to work a full week anymore if you do get too uncomfortable, you might be totally fine and then you will be able to have the holiday when you are off giving you a longer mat leave!


----------



## -Linn-

And by the way I think it is lovely to have some time on your own before LO arrives, I was very very impatient as I went 16 days overdue but when she was there I was glad I did have that time to myself.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MrsDramaQueen said:


> I have a bit of leave. That might be good for me to go down to working 2 or 3 days a week. That might make it a lot easier. Do you get an idea when your baby's ready to come out before hand? I wouldn't want my water's breaking at work. Lol. I might give them a heart attack - the office is open plan so there would be a 100 or so people there.

I forgot to mention that in March I will be working from home 1 day per week (on Thursdays, my only day without clinics). Looking forward to that!!!


----------



## Delilah

All your products are gorgeous! DH is in charge of product selection, I have delegated alot because I am struggling with time to read reviews etc and he enjoys doing all that stuff. But we are waiting until we get the nursery painted and carpeted before we start buying though because I dont want things all over the house it will drive me mad until we are able to put everything in the nursery! God knows how I'll cope when baby arrives because I hate mess! 

Congrats Moongirl on being viable are you the first of us to get there? And Kirsty congrats on team pink x

I'm so tired tonight wont be around long I'm yawning as I'm typing.... Roll on March for you CJ!


----------



## lili24

Happy V Day to the 1st of June babies :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah Lili..............Happy V day hun!!!

23 weeks for me............WOOHOO!!

DramaQueen.............yes some peoples water does just break and then go into labour as a result, mine went at home with DD1 and went in hosp with dd2, but with dd1 i was already having heavy contractions. I know a few people who's waters just broke whilst they were aout and about xxxxx

1 more month CJ for your Thursdays from home..............it will do you good xx

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Trinity42

ugh its 5am and I have my glucose test at 830. I am nervious I cant sleep and I have really bad heartburn...


----------



## Delilah

Yay Lili :happydance: congrats on 23 weeks Emma xx

We all must be too busy to post atm! 

Hope you're all well, I'm surfing while I eat my lunch and then out all afternoon with a client.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hi everybody! I been out to play group this morning, now my pelvis is killing me :( I texted OH if he can pick us up as he didn't start work until 12 today... but of course he was still asleep when I got home! He did say I could have a lie in at the weekend, so we shall wait and see. 

I need to do my kitchen and some laundry now, hope to chat with you all this afternoon. 

Congrats Lili and Emma. 

My baby is so active all the time, it's unbelievable.. like I never stop feeling it move around! I will do a bump pic in an hour when DD is asleep, would anyone else like to share one?


----------



## E&L's mummy

:hi: sorry ive been MIA this weekend. we popped to my parents on fri. hubby and dad went to a beer festival on sat and had a fab time, hubby was very merry lol. then o suday we had our car broken into. they smashed the tailgate window in. and the insurance couldnt get the window replaced till mon. gggrrrr. then 3 hours later they phoned and said it wouldnt be till wed!!!! so we then had to faff around and get it sorted thro the other company the insurance use. get a refund from the first company and finally at 11.45pm we had it fixed. but.... in the process they broke off the rear wiper, so i now waiting for a new wiper arm to be fitted. can i have a hissy fit now please???? lol

so thats my moan over with....whats new??

Lilli happy V day!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay for V day to you Lili and all the other June 1st babies! Can't wait to join you next Monday!
Congrats on 23 weeks Emma and Trinity.

Linn, so sorry hun that you're having this much pain! My LO is also moving around so much lately...

Still sick, didn't sleep again last night, as I'm too congested to lie down :-( I feel awful... Had my OB apt this morning, everything is on target. Next apt is March 2nd, and I'll have the glucose challenge test then for gestational diabetes. 

Linn, I took a bump pic at the hotel last night, will post it when I get home this afternoon. Will aim for an earlier train as I have a lot to do at home. We haven't been able to do laundry for 2 weeks because the contractor has it unplugged to build the new laundry room, hopefully that'll be all reconnected when I get home... I also want to wash our 12 reusable diapers that I bought, and all the baby clothes we have so far :cloud9:

I leave for my northern outreach clinic tomorrow afternoon, hence the urgency to get laundry done as I'm only returning Friday evening, and DH's entire family is coming on Saturday... Don't want to have to deal with house chores while they're here!

Linn, which brand of diapers is it that you swear by? Planning on using disposables until baby reaches 8 lbs, at which point we'll start with the reusable, organic ones we've bought...

E&L, poor you hun, as if you need this added stress right now!!!! I hope everything gets settled fast now...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Trinity42 said:


> ugh its 5am and I have my glucose test at 830. I am nervious I cant sleep and I have really bad heartburn...

Good luck with the GTT!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Linn, which brand of diapers is it that you swear by? Planning on using disposables until baby reaches 8 lbs, at which point we'll start with the reusable, organic ones we've bought...

CJ I swear by pampers! The huggies were leaking for us and ruined a load of bodysuits. 

You are so busy all the time CJ, if you are still ill and can't sleep you need to take some time off work! 

After doing a lot of sitting on the sofa I feel a lot better.


----------



## lili24

Hehehe :) I'm actually working but also doing a lot of sitting on the sofa! And eating some crunchy nut! 

I booked my 4d sccccaaannn and I CANNOT WAIT!!


----------



## -Linn-

So when is the scan? 

Why will my DD not fall asleep? :( 

I just had loooaaads of chocolate biscuits, too many! And I want more :)


----------



## lili24

3 weeks today... so 27 weeks :)

You know what! Sometimes I eat and it makes me more hungry! How does that work? I will have to go and make something else now, but I dunno what I feel like.

On another note, I think my boobs might explode some time today.


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I just had to get loads more biscuits! I really need to hide the box now!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ i am the same as Linn i swear by pampers nappies!!! I have heard though that Pampers are best for girls and that Huggies are best for boys?? Not sure how true this is though as obviously am lacking the the whole willies in nappies!!! But this is what i heard xxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks Linn, I have Pampers Swaddlers New Baby (Size 1) on our registry  Hope this will last until Zoë is 8 lbs, what do you think? 

I know I should take time off, but it's hard when there is no one else here to see the patients if I don't come... I'm the only adult geneticist, so there is no flexibility. I'm sleepy already and it's only 10AM...

Lili, when is your 4D U/S? So exciting!!!

My fundal height was 22 cm, so pretty close to bang on for 23 weeks done! Zoë is kicking me now on the upper right side :baby: Better than in the lady bits for sure!!! :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> On another note, I think my boobs might explode some time today.

Lollllllll too funny! I'm up to an E cup so I know what you mean (started out a C cup!) Did you notice if you had any leakage yet? I think I have a bit, seems early though no? Any input Emma/Linn?


----------



## aliss

Holy cow early June girls, we're almost in the 3rd tri!!!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I got none, I had it at 28 weeks with DD CJ but only ever one my right side, the left one never leaked and I still fed her for a few weeks. 

Yeah I got pampers size 1 and 2, I think size 2 is from 6.5 lbs and I used those with DD pretty soon as it's horrible when they leak lol. So I would probably get a bit of both until she is 8 lbs. That was my original plan when I got my reusable nappies and then I never used them :dohh:

I'm getting kicks everwhere now, I love it :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

aliss said:


> Holy cow early June girls, we're almost in the 3rd tri!!!

Yay!!!! BTW, had Zoë been a boy, he would be named Alexandre too


----------



## emmadrumm77

I will get some size 1 and size 2. My girls used size 1 for about 6weeks and then went to size 2..................Depends how big your baby is though CJ. xx
My boobs never leaked with pregnancy, only when they were born and then i used loads of breast pads (i bf so leaked alot) xx


----------



## aliss

Junebug_CJ said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow early June girls, we're almost in the 3rd tri!!!
> 
> Yay!!!! BTW, had Zoë been a boy, he would be named Alexandre tooClick to expand...

Haha really? I guess it is a popular Quebecois name, eh? It's my OH's middle name! Zoë is such a cute name for a girl!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

aliss said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow early June girls, we're almost in the 3rd tri!!!
> 
> Yay!!!! BTW, had Zoë been a boy, he would be named Alexandre too Click to expand...
> 
> Haha really? I guess it is a popular Quebecois name, eh? It's my OH's middle name! Zoë is such a cute name for a girl!Click to expand...

Not only Québécois, I'm Franco-Ontarian and it is popular here as well!
Thanks, we're really in love with the name Zoë, and are thinking of calling her Zoëlle which can give the nick-name Zoë too so it's win-win :winkwink:


----------



## lili24

I think I have a little CJ! But only from my left boob! :lol:

If it starts properly I might feel like a cow! I have already stocked up on breast pads anyway! :haha:

Your fundal height is good. I have a midwife appointment next week and I want to get measured! I was worried I might be small but maybe not if you are on target :) :) xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, I think your fundal height will be appropriate based on your photos! 

I think only my left boob is leaking a bit as well, noticed a bit of dry white stuff on my black bra the other day. Good idea to stock up on breast pads now, just in case! I know what you mean though, when I notice that a part of me was like "oh geez, already feel like a cow and baby not even here yet!" but I am still determined to breastfeed, knock on wood that it'll work!


----------



## sweetniss113

hello again ladies I am finnally back online I ended up having to buy a new computer
the mother board went out in the old one 2 days after warrenty went out :( so I now have a brand new one.

I will never be able to catch up with all the posts since I was off so I am not going to try I will just pick up from here. I hope every one is doing well

I have been doing great and my boy is doing good too, he is so active we can see him kicking now. we are going to name him Jacob.


----------



## Beasley

pink bump due on my birthday June 23!


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

CJ are you feeling any better? Hugs


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MrsDramaQueen said:


> CJ are you feeling any better? Hugs

No, I'm worse... Thanks for asking though  Will try to leave early today...

Sweetniss welcome back and congrats on the name picking! I love the name Jacob 

Congrats Beasley on pink bump!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Beasley said:


> pink bump due on my birthday June 23!

This is so awesome, same as me! My b-day is June 7th, and so is my due date! :thumbup:


----------



## -Linn-

So here is my 23 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







23_weeks_600x439.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I hope you will finish early, you need to rest more :)


----------



## nightkd

Is anyone else feeling generally 'rough'? The past 2/3 days I've had little appetite, woken up a couple of times feeling like I'm gonna throw up, heartburn is back at times and I am SO knackered..... Could it be that Te Bean is having a growth spurt do you think? Her movements have reduced in strength - I seem to be getting them regularly, but they're all quite a bit smaller...It's almost like she's sleepy, but she still wants to be moving around. I've also had a lot of weird pains, which I've put down to stretching...

ALSO I think I have a blocked milk duct, I didn't think it was particularly likely during pregnancy, but we found a link that said that's what a lot of the lumps that preggie ladies get in their breasts could be put down to (among other things).... My right boob has always been the one to leak most and it hasn't leaked at all for a good while...I now have like a lump underneath one side of my nipple... TMI....I've tried massaging it in the shower etc, last night it seemed to break down a bit, but it's still there.... =/ Has anyone encountered this problem?

Thought I'd ask you ladies instead of starting a whole new thread!!!

xx


----------



## -Linn-

sorry not experienced any of your problems, I only get a horrible pain in my pelvis every time I walked somewhere... your baby has probably turned around mine does this all the time, so the kicks feel less strong when she is facing your back not your belly IYKWIM. 

Regarding the blocked milk duct I would speak to a doctor. I had mastitis when I was feeding DD (don't think it's the same) but all I can tell you is that it was extremely painfull, not sure if it's the same with blocked milk duct! 
Lots of womens boobs don't leak at all during pregnancy, it was only ever the right one that leaked for me!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Very nice bump Linn! Will post mine on FB tonight


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Very nice bump Linn! Will post mine on FB tonight

thanks hun, can't wait to see how much it's grown :)


----------



## nightkd

-Linn- said:


> sorry not experienced any of your problems, I only get a horrible pain in my pelvis every time I walked somewhere... your baby has probably turned around mine does this all the time, so the kicks feel less strong when she is facing your back not your belly IYKWIM.
> 
> Regarding the blocked milk duct I would speak to a doctor. I had mastitis when I was feeding DD (don't think it's the same) but all I can tell you is that it was extremely painfull, not sure if it's the same with blocked milk duct!
> Lots of womens boobs don't leak at all during pregnancy, it was only ever the right one that leaked for me!

That is a possibility...though I still see the little jabs outward that I think is a foot or hand, I guess if she's kicking backwards though I'd still see that, it just wouldn't be as hard...? I dunno, it's just weird! I started to get worried because she'd been pretty quiet one day, so got DH to talk to her that night and he lay his head on my stomach and got kicked 3 times in the ear :lol: I wouldn't have said she had turned around, but it certainly is possible of course... =/ Maybe it's just because I haven't been eating properly the past couple of days? If I have no energy, she won't have much.... :( Blah. I'll see how it goes, it's just unlike her. I still get the odd strong bump, but not has hard as usual... =/

It's just another thing that's unusual for me, my right has been leaking at least a couple of times a week for several weeks now. (I thought mastitis was when it got infected?) It's not really feeling hot and swollen and it's only started to become a bit sore over the past 24-48 hours...I said to DH last night I wasn't sure if I should be worried about it; we have a regular appointment on Monday though, so I shall have to ask then...I just don't want to leave it and it get worse :dohh: It just makes my nipple look a really weird shape... I was just wondering if anyone else had had or heard of a blocked duct during pregnancy like this...Or if it could be something else? Maybe the little glands on my nip getting blocked?

Sorry, I'm thinking out loud, lol! Any suggestions appreciated!

xx


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Ahh CJ i hope you get to leave early and get some rest. It's not nice feeling unwell x


----------



## -Linn-

nightkd, if you got mastitis it is very painfull, seriously I thought I was going to die! I also had a temp of 40'C and it was horrendous all I could do was lie in bed and not move and that lasted for 2-3 days. Oh and since getting pregnant my nipples look weird too, guess it's normal as it was the same with my DD unfortunetely! Your baby could have still changed position I can see movement from the outside but it could be anything hun, legs, arms, elbows knees! I think it's hard to tell what exactly it is. You should eat more but that is mainly for your own benefit your baby will take what it needs it is your body that will be damaged if you don't eat well, you would have to starve yourself for quite a bit more than a couple of days until it would affect the baby.


----------



## lili24

Errrrr Linn I hate you!! 

But I like your top! Xx


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Errrrr Linn I hate you!!
> 
> But I like your top! Xx

Thanks thats so kind, top is from www.funmum.com

so where is your bump pic? xxx


----------



## nightkd

-Linn- said:


> nightkd, if you got mastitis it is very painfull, seriously I thought I was going to die! I also had a temp of 40'C and it was horrendous all I could do was lie in bed and not move and that lasted for 2-3 days. Oh and since getting pregnant my nipples look weird too, guess it's normal as it was the same with my DD unfortunetely! Your baby could have still changed position I can see movement from the outside but it could be anything hun, legs, arms, elbows knees! I think it's hard to tell what exactly it is. You should eat more but that is mainly for your own benefit your baby will take what it needs it is your body that will be damaged if you don't eat well, you would have to starve yourself for quite a bit more than a couple of days until it would affect the baby.

Yeah, I know I don't have that. Just wondering if it is likely that it's a blocked milk duct, or something else... :shrug: I'll keep trying compresses and massage to see if it moves along, whatever it is and just ask the Dr on Monday.

My nipples have changed since being pregnant, but this is literally a hard (though not solid) lump pushing up one side of my nipple.

Haha! I can usually tell for sure when it's a foot or something else though and, like when DH was getting kicked in the side of the head :lol: that felt very definitely like a foot! Then the rest of the time (the past 2/3 days) it just feels dulled... She does move around a lot, so I guess she could be discovering her ability to roll more...Maybe giving DH a good boot to the head, then rolling back over to go to sleep! I've always preferred facing the 'wall' :lol: It's just weird for her. 

I actually think I might need to start taking some extra iron tablets, it's not just the lack of eating properly the past couple of days, I've been feeling weak and lethargic for a while with little explanation (of course there is a baby growing inside me :lol:) but it's come on all of a sudden and I'm not taking any decent supplements atm, so she could already have drained my best resources, lol!! Or my wonderful UTI could be draining my body too...she does seem to get a little more active when I take my antibiotics.... Again, thinking out loud. There are a lot of little things that coincide with her change in movements, so it could be any number of things... I just don't like change!! :lol:

Thanks for the help. :)

xx


----------



## sweetniss113

my scan pic from 19+5
 



Attached Files:







Jacob Rankin Ates.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG the joys of mastitis hey Linn......................MY god i would rather give birth over and over again than have that!!! The pain was unbelievable!!!

Love the scan pic sweetniss.................CUTE!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

How odd.................Our boys name is Jacob (Jake) same as Sweetniss and our girls is Leila same as Lili..................he he


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Emma it is sooooo painfull, I stopped feeding her when I got it :( After a couple of weeks I wished I hadn't, but the pain was so bad I would not let nothing and noone near my boobs. I didn't pump any milk and didn't touch them and I know that made it worse but it did hurt more than the contractions I agree! 

Nightkd I'm sure your baby is fine, it is still so early. I must say I could never tell what parts of my DD I was feeling even when I was 42 weeks, did look like lots of feet sticking out but I couldn't tell for sure, could have been knees as well. Just tell your doctor on Monday, just thought maybe those blocked milk ducts can lead to mastitis? But I am really no expert when it comes to feeding so best to ask the doctor!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awesome pic sweetniss, congrats!!!

Here is my 23 week bump pic, not in PJs this time!

Going to bed early tonight after packing for my 2.5 day trip...
Will check in tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







23weeks.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Second Chance

So today was an interesting day had to go into the hospital for an ultrasound on my kidneys and gallbladder and found out that i have a major accumulation of gallstones But i found out what the baby is! Sign me up for team pink... ITS A GIRL!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrats on team pink, Second Chance!!!


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Beasley & Second Chance on team pink!

Sweetiniss, great scan pic, welcome back! Linn & CJ loving the bumps, will post mine on Monday when i do a 23 week one!

Nightkd sorry I cant help but that sounds awful. 

Did anyone watch one born every minute last night? That poor little baby boy I hope they sorted him out, I have been thinking aobut him.

I wont be around much the next few days so I'll check in when I can.

EDIT: I've just noticed I've moved up a box on my ticker - YAY!!!!!!



Mxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn....................I don't think your bump has got any bigger?? I still have bump envy.............however i am pleased to say i do have a noticable bump now!! First time EVER.......so very pleased.............will pop a pic on in a bit xxx

CJ...........you have such a "stereo-type" girl bump!!! I love it, it is growing well xxx

Team PINK is sooooooooooooo in the lead now xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma not sure about my bump, it's big enough for now, my maternity tops are getting short but when I tried on size 12 today it was still too big so very happy still size 10 for me :) 

I watched it Delilah, looked like the boy was born with a omphalocele? You mean that one, I take it. Sure he will be fine, they will show him next week by the looks of it :) 

I can't believe I watched that women in labour it scared me so much now, esp cause I suddenly remembered how bad it really was. I'm so having any pain relief again!


----------



## fruitcaz

We are on team BLUE :) XXX


----------



## -Linn-

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn, maybe just what you were wearing then hun!! I have had an eventful morning so far as those on fb will know!!!
Linn i am having pain relief tooooooooooo OOOOOOH YEAH!!! Megan i ended up with epidural after 2 days labour but Abi i just had gas and air and OH MY GOD!!!!! Nope not again!!!! xxxx I am demanding drugs this time xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I had any pain relief there was  In the end I got a spinal ready for a C sec but she was born by forceps and must say that spinal was fab... much better than epidural, I actually didn't feel anything but unfortunetely it didn't last for more than an hour so it wore off just in time for the manual placenta removal :( 
I'd love not to have anything but I'm not a hero, I was in so much pain I thought I was dying even with the pain relief!


----------



## E&L's mummy

spianals are the best.....and i get another one this time round whoop whoop. lol


----------



## -Linn-

I will ask for one too E&Ls mummy!


----------



## Trinity42

good morning ladies... I currently have a cat in labor in my lap and shes wanting to cuddle alot. poor baby girl. I think her tummy is going to explode before she had the kittens and now shes pushing my hands out of the way like shes telling me MOMMMY give me attention LOL....

DO you ladies ever have days where you just want friend time but have no friends around? I want to go out today and spend time with lady friends but it seems like everyone is to busy for me.... 

I have started getting my hospital bag packed. I am so worried about going into labor early and not having anything for my Daughter. Thankfully I will be getting some money back from taxes and I will be able to buy her the few things we will need.. I know I sound like a bad mother just buying the basic things we need. But right now my OH is jobless and I am not working so we really dont have the money to buy anything that wont be used on a regular bases... Anyway just rambling on about nothing... I didnt sleep well lastnight I was having heartburn and cramps. They wernt bad enough to go to the hospital and it was after we had sex... Anyway someone shut me up LOL

Also I had my glucose test done monday and ladies I promise its not that bad. It taste like really sweet cool-aid it burned my throat a little becasue I have acid reflux. Hopefully I will get good news back soon on that. 

my fundal measured 25 also so it seems baby girl might be early or really big...


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn.............yeah i though labour was bad but the actual pushing is worse!!! You are lucky you didn't have that. Both mine were back to back as well which made it worse. I don't mind the labour bit just the pushing bit is horrid!! Oh well...........there is only one thing for sure................it's gonna hurt....................hey ho!!!

Trinity...................Oh your poor cat!!! Bless her xxx
I haven't bought anything either for the baby!! I went mad first time around and never used half of what i bought!! I have loads of stuff still!! All i will get is a new matress for moses and cot and a new car seat.............thats it...............oh and some nappies and wipes!! But nothing too much, as it is just nice to get out the house when the baby is born, so can bits then!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I did have that Emma, I was pushing for 5 (!!!) hrs and nothing happened and then I got my spinal ready for a c sec but had her with forceps in the end! I mind the labour and pushing and everything that will make me feel like I want to die but it will all be worth it and all forgotten as soon as we meet our babies :)

I'm not getting much either Emma, just a crib and moses basket, car seat and pushchair for when I travel back home, got a proper pram which I don't want to take on the plane. And of course a few clothes :) I have been good so far and since my scan all I bought was 2 tops with matching leggins and a shirt. But I am planning on getting a few other bits, but that's just cause I love to buy baby clothes! I got plenty from DD.


----------



## 3boys

Trinity42 said:


> good morning ladies... I currently have a cat in labor in my lap and shes wanting to cuddle alot. poor baby girl. I think her tummy is going to explode before she had the kittens and now shes pushing my hands out of the way like shes telling me MOMMMY give me attention LOL....
> 
> DO you ladies ever have days where you just want friend time but have no friends around? I want to go out today and spend time with lady friends but it seems like everyone is to busy for me....
> 
> I have started getting my hospital bag packed. I am so worried about going into labor early and not having anything for my Daughter. Thankfully I will be getting some money back from taxes and I will be able to buy her the few things we will need.. I know I sound like a bad mother just buying the basic things we need. But right now my OH is jobless and I am not working so we really dont have the money to buy anything that wont be used on a regular bases... Anyway just rambling on about nothing... I didnt sleep well lastnight I was having heartburn and cramps. They wernt bad enough to go to the hospital and it was after we had sex... Anyway someone shut me up LOL
> 
> Also I had my glucose test done monday and ladies I promise its not that bad. It taste like really sweet cool-aid it burned my throat a little becasue I have acid reflux. Hopefully I will get good news back soon on that.
> 
> my fundal measured 25 also so it seems baby girl might be early or really big...

Dont worry hun about not being able to buy everything all the baby magazines will have you believe you need. You barely use these things anyway!!


----------



## 3boys

Oh it sounds like some of you have a terrible time when it comes to pushing. I must have it really easy I love it because it feels like I'm doing something and i'm only ever pushing for about a minute or two. Last time the midwife told me i couldnt possibly want to push as i was only 3cm but when she looked babies head was crowning!!! Hopefully it will be the same this time.


----------



## -Linn-

your lucky 3boys, my DD was back to back and her head was really big so I just couldn't get her out, she was delivered by forceps eventually and I was cut and tore really badly but it's all healed and fine now... my midwife said that my next birth can't possible be any worse than the last one and I'm having a consultant there not just a midwife so that is reassuring too!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone, just a quick drop in before I take my plane to the North for my outreach clinic in underserviced areas... I'm SOOOO SICK still, finally called my GP for a quick appointment. She's so sweet, she saw me 1 hour later despite a full clinic day (her office is just one floor above mine) and turns out I have a full blown sinusitis so... 10 days of antibiotics :-( She also gave me some ranitidine for my very bad heartburn (wakes me up at night...). I hope that I'll feel better by Friday when I come back home and play hostess to DH's family...

Hope everyone is doing well, will try to log in from the North!!!
Hugs to everyone and Lili, still waiting to see your bump pic ;-)


----------



## -Linn-

CJ hope you will feel better soon, antibiotics should take effect soon! 
I was getting heartburn at night too but have been taking gaviscon (I guess same as you are taking? Thick white liquid) every night before bed and I have been only waking up due to needing a wee and hipache now, fab :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn, up until now I was surviving on Tums (the equivalent to Rennies I believe in the UK), going through 1 bottle every 2-3 days... The night time heartburn is so bad I've had to sleep sitting up in a chair! Ranitidine is to help decrease the acid produced by the stomach, so hopefully I will soon be able to sleep normally again. In the last 4 nights, with the congestion and the reflux, I've gotten almost no sleep :-( I'll sleep on the airplane I think!

I hope your hip ache goes away soon! I bought a body pillow and LOVE it!!! It helps a bit with my aches and pains...


----------



## nightkd

Trinity42 said:


> good morning ladies... I currently have a cat in labor in my lap and shes wanting to cuddle alot. poor baby girl. I think her tummy is going to explode before she had the kittens and now shes pushing my hands out of the way like shes telling me MOMMMY give me attention LOL....
> 
> DO you ladies ever have days where you just want friend time but have no friends around? I want to go out today and spend time with lady friends but it seems like everyone is to busy for me....
> 
> I have started getting my hospital bag packed. I am so worried about going into labor early and not having anything for my Daughter. Thankfully I will be getting some money back from taxes and I will be able to buy her the few things we will need.. I know I sound like a bad mother just buying the basic things we need. But right now my OH is jobless and I am not working so we really dont have the money to buy anything that wont be used on a regular bases... Anyway just rambling on about nothing... I didnt sleep well lastnight I was having heartburn and cramps. They wernt bad enough to go to the hospital and it was after we had sex... Anyway someone shut me up LOL
> 
> Also I had my glucose test done monday and ladies I promise its not that bad. It taste like really sweet cool-aid it burned my throat a little becasue I have acid reflux. Hopefully I will get good news back soon on that.
> 
> my fundal measured 25 also so it seems baby girl might be early or really big...

Awwww!

Yeah, I have days like that....Especially seen as my friends are in a different country!!! :dohh::lol: Mind you, at Christmas only one really made a proper effort to see me multiple times, I haven't heard from another in ages and he didn't bother to reply to me when I asked if we could meet up (the friend who made the effort and the one who ignored me were both my best friends in secondary/highschool! :shrug:)... I just enjoyed going shopping with my mum! Especially once we found out the sex of LO and she was buying all the pink stuff for us!! :) My close friends are boys and although they wouldn't have minded going baby shopping (one came with me for a day out, he's training to be a paediatric nurse and his mum is a childminder, so he's my most informed baby-shopping buddy! :lol:) I wouldn't have got much done and not enthusiastically, lol!!

I'm going to start writing up a list of stuff to pack in my bag at least...I'm busy doing my birth plan atm!! Our taxes are going towards the birth itself (we're not insured)... Buying basic stuff is the way to go! As a newborn she won't need much anyway, no point buying lots of fancy clothes because she'll just grow out of them... I've got some newborn vests etc I can probably spare a few if you find yourself needing any? And I've got LOADS of scratch mits, so I could send you a pair or two? You've probably already organised this stuff, lol, but if you do need anything just PM me... I seriously have a LOAD of first size stuff and a lot of it only goes up to like 9lbs...DH and I were well into the 8lbs when we were born!! :dohh::lol: (though reading on in your post we could both end up with bigger babies anyway!! :rofl:)

Urk... I don't really like Kool Aid that much... :lol: Did they offer flavours? I probably should've asked at my lab, but it didn't sound like they had a selection.....Oh man, I am just not looking forward to it. I have issues drinking WATER first thing in the morning, let alone some icky sweet syrup!!! :nope: Plus the taking blood on top of that, I know I'm going to be getting woozy with the first one, then on a sugar high with the second :dohh:

Sorry, I'm rambling now, LOL.

xxx


----------



## sweetniss113

I think I am the only crazy one not worried in the least about the labor. Jacob is my 5th baby and I have been total of 12 hours in labor so far with pushing lasting minutes each time. I am so lucky to be built for it being nearly 6 foot tall and large frame. 

I have had the glucose test already and my sugar levels are normal my doctor wants the test re done in a month so I hope it will still be normal. I had GD with my third baby but none of the others. its not a bad test and as far as I know the only flavor of the drink is orange some are carbonated and some are not but no other flavor. I prefer the carbonated as it dont taste as sweet.


----------



## -Linn-

CJ yeah I think gaviscon is the same as Rennie. My hips are annoying but it's not unbearable.. what's getting worse is the pain between my legs when I'm walking. Will be speaking to my midwife about it on Friday. I hate no being able to play as much with my DD, she keeps wanting me to play football with her, bless her!


----------



## -Linn-

Sweetniss I want to push for minutes as well, sounds good to me! Hope it will be easier this time :)


----------



## lili24

So does everyone have this glucose test done then? Or is it just in the US.. It hasn't been mentioned to me. 

Sorry I've not got a bump pic on yet! I have taken one just not uploaded. I think my weight is spreading out around the middle a lot, I feel huge but I'm tiny compared to Linn.

Hoping to see your bump pic soon Em :)

Got a wedding on Saturday and still not got an outfit, I'm really struggling! :( I seen a nice dress online but it's maternity so would I order my normal size? Am I even big enough for maternity yet? Argh!!!

Hope your flight has gone well CJ, I get heartburn so bad at night too xxx


----------



## nightkd

It's routine to have the 1 hour in the US for everyone, as far as I understand it. And in the UK it's on risk basis...if you're higher risk then you'll be referred for a test. :)

xx


----------



## nightkd

sweetniss113 said:


> I think I am the only crazy one not worried in the least about the labor. Jacob is my 5th baby and I have been total of 12 hours in labor so far with pushing lasting minutes each time. I am so lucky to be built for it being nearly 6 foot tall and large frame.
> 
> I have had the glucose test already and my sugar levels are normal my doctor wants the test re done in a month so I hope it will still be normal. I had GD with my third baby but none of the others. its not a bad test and as far as I know the only flavor of the drink is orange some are carbonated and some are not but no other flavor. I prefer the carbonated as it dont taste as sweet.

I'm looking forward to labour!!! :thumbup::D As long as I can do what I want. I had a dream that there were these women trying to control my/other people's minds...so I ran to DH's high school (though it could well have been the hospital I'm looking to give birth in..) to get him and tell him....my music teacher was there for some reason.... :shrug: Anyway, I think that was one of those 'anxiety' dreams; I'm worried I won't be allowed to be in control of my labour. =/ If I can have it as planned, I'm ready and raring to go!

I read that there were flavours available in some places, orange, cola or...something else!! =/ Hadn't heard about carbonated, that makes it sound more like a drink than...uhhh...sweet slime? :lol: Maybe I'm imagining it all wrong...I'd just worry it'd make me gassy and acidy - which is the main thing that makes me puke/want to puke now...

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> So does everyone have this glucose test done then? Or is it just in the US.. It hasn't been mentioned to me.
> 
> Sorry I've not got a bump pic on yet! I have taken one just not uploaded. I think my weight is spreading out around the middle a lot, I feel huge but I'm tiny compared to Linn.
> 
> Hoping to see your bump pic soon Em :)
> 
> Got a wedding on Saturday and still not got an outfit, I'm really struggling! :( I seen a nice dress online but it's maternity so would I order my normal size? Am I even big enough for maternity yet? Argh!!!
> 
> Hope your flight has gone well CJ, I get heartburn so bad at night too xxx

In the UK it is not routinely done, only if you have a history of diabetes in the family for example and then if you have too much sugar in your urine they will also do one. I think some of us here are having it maybe they know more? I did not have one with my DD! 

Can't wait to see the bump pic, Lili a maternity dress should be fine I would get it in your regular size. If you get a fitted one it will not matter if you're not so big yet, it will fit anyway. Why don't you get 2 sizes if you're not sure and return the on the one that doesn't fit.


----------



## nightkd

I'm struggling for a dress atm too, for our Valentines weekend (which will be at the end of February) AND I'm looking for lingerie...but I'm not very big yet, so maternity doesn't fit, but regular stuff feels uncomfortably tight... =/

xx


----------



## lili24

Thanks Linn, I'm gonna get two sizes and send one back :) xx

yep nightkd, that's how I feel! I think I'd rather have either a huge bump or no bump, but being 'in between' is making it really difficult for clothes at the min. God I wish I could just go in my pjs!! :haha:


----------



## nightkd

lili24 said:


> yep nightkd, that's how I feel! I think I'd rather have either a huge bump or no bump, but being 'in between' is making it really difficult for clothes at the min. God I wish I could just go in my pjs!! :haha:

I know, right? That is just what I was about to say...would be so much easier to just go from 'normal' to having a big bump...!!

I've been keeping an eye out for loose fitting dresses - eg ones that come in under the bust, but have a loose flowing skirt section...it's pretty difficult to search for "dress that has space for bump, but isn't maternity" though!! :haha:

xx


----------



## littlepne

-Linn- said:


> . I hate no being able to play as much with my DD, she keeps wanting me to play football with her, bless her!

Yay for football playing girls! My niece plays for 2 local under 15 teams - I'm hoping for big things from her lol!


----------



## -Linn-

my DD is only 2.5 years old but she loves it, she got a little soft one she will play with it for ages in her bedroom! 

How is everybody doing this morning? I slept until 9 and now I'm going to have a bath with DD, then housework, lunch and play group so I won't be back til the afternoon. Hope you will all have a lovely day!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning all!!
DD1 school is shut today............think the heating has broken!! It is lovely as DD2 is at nursery this morning, so i get her all to myself!
I have to have the GTT test............only because my grandad has diabetes!! Over here they do it differently though, they do it at 28weeks...................You have to fast (no drink) from midnight, then they take your blood at 9am, you then have to drink a bottle (small) of Lucuzade and they test your blood again 2 hrs later!! That is it. I was always ok, so am not worried at all...............Just routine x


----------



## Trinity42

4am here and havent been to bed. Oh has a job interview 2 hours away at 3 this evening and we just arnt sleepy... I think the mommy instinct has kicked in, I have packed our lunch bag for the drive so we dont have to spend $20.00 on just food. LOL... we have to start the day in 4 hours.. Hes gotta get a haircut, print off directions to the place, get bottled waters and I need to pack an overnight bag incase the weather gets yucky. Its supposed to snow, and here when it snows nobody knows how to drive in it.


EDIT: does anyone know of any websites that teach baby signing?


----------



## Moongirl

Hi there!

Gosh i miss one day and you're all talking scary 3rd tri labour things :winkwink: What's a spinal?? 

CJ hope the antibiotics kick in quick and you start to feel better :hugs:

Trinity - good luck to your hubby for his interview, fingers crossed! Oh and how did you cat get on???

xx


----------



## Trinity42

Moongirl said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Trinity - good luck to your hubby for his interview, fingers crossed! Oh and how did you cat get on???
> 
> xx

Well I guess my cat isnt having her babies soon... Her belly is really hard and shes antsy. I think she is waiting on us to leave the house so she can be alone.


----------



## Delilah

Hi girls, I'm away until tomorrow night working but sat in a cafe with beautiful blue skies drinking decaf coffee watching the world go by! My next meeting is at midday so I have a rare chance to do nothing for an hour! Then I go from my meeting to lunch which will be nice, not sure where I am being taken yet but I am starving already!

CJ hope those antibiotics work soon - I have been very lucky with pregancy symtoms full stop - no sickness, heartburn, nausea etc - however, I have still to feel my baby, I am getting VERY impatient to experience what you have all been having for weeks now! Grrrrr!

Linn, my pelvis hurst sometimes too, it can be restrictive but yours sounds worse than mine - and yes I did mean that little boy. From reading all your posts about labour the spinal sounds great! But I will look into all this nearer the time, I have a scan at 35 weeks to see if my placenta has moved up - may not have any choice but elective C-Section.

Trinty how exciting for your cat, I hope you come back to a litter of healthy kittens and that your trip is successful for your hubby. 

Have a great day everyone. Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm here again when I should be doing the dishes, hmmmmhh just had a lovely lunch of fried potatoes (German dish), becon and eggs :) 

A spinal is an anesthetic in the spine makes you numb/paralysed from the waste down but I think you can't always have one, I think unlike an epidural they can't top it up so it only works for a certain amount of time... and I guess you would need an anesthetist to be available at the right time to do it for you. After I refused to push (same as that women from the programme that everyone was complaining about on the boards) I had to wait 20 mins until I could be prepped for theatre but my baby was not in distress her heartrate was fine and only dipped once when I went to lay on my side as soon as i was on my back she was fine :) So then I had my spinal so at least I didn't feel her come out at all, I did push for hrs prior to that and had them top up my epidural all the time but I could still feel it then! So anyone who gets offered a spinal I would always choose that over the epidural my epidural was only working on one side! So one of my legs was floppy and the other wasn't and I still felt the labour pain on one side as well which didn't make a difference to how it was before and I also had pethidine, diamorphine, codein and gas and air... mind I was in labour for a long time!! 

You can all do it ladies, and noone needs to feel bad for taking any of the pain relief, they do monitor baby and do a section if it gets stressed! Before I went into hospital I wanted nothing but gas and air but have learned it is not easy to plan these things and hard to imagine how painfull it really is, I was begging them for drugs!


----------



## -Linn-

Trinity good luck for hubby to get that job, I nearly always make pack lunch when we go somewhere for the day as I don't always want to go to McDonalds and the likes, ok I do want to go there but since having my DD I try not to and she doesn't like chips so there is nothing much for her to eat. 

Delilah my pelvis has got a lot worse only now in the last week or so, I might cancel that cookery class I go to on a Thursday with DD as I can't walk to that place every day and she loves loves loves the Friday group so I'd rather go there instead! Will ask my midwife about it tomorrow. You should speak to yours as well and maybe start the physio before it gets any worse.


----------



## Trinity42

Hey I need some advice... I think my OH is talking to someone else. Recently he put all his statuses to single and updated daiting websites... I only know about the daiting sites becasue I went to delete my profile bk I was getting emails from them... Well tonight he was on his laptop for 8 hours on yahoo with someone and everytime I walked by he would close messanger... He recently found out his ex wife is daiting someone and he slipped and told me that he though they might be getting back together..... He has been very sneeky for the past few weeks, my grandmother will send me money to buy things I need well 90% of it will go to putting gas in HIS car and not mine even though I have dr apts I have to go to. Also I was awake and he decided to go to bed and wanted to me come lay with him so i wouldnt be on the computer. AND he set his computer to where it has an alarm on it when you boot it up and its totally password protected... Nothing says you have something to hide like an alarm and passwords... I just dont trust him... He hasnt told his family im pregnant and he said he isnt going to... :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh trinity. huge hugs for you hun. why are you with someone you dont trust hunny? and why is he not thrilled to be shouting from the rooftops that you are pregnant with his child??


----------



## jess_smurf

hi just had scan this morning and looks like i am on team pink hope everyone is well xx


----------



## 3boys

Trinity42 said:


> Hey I need some advice... I think my OH is talking to someone else. Recently he put all his statuses to single and updated daiting websites... I only know about the daiting sites becasue I went to delete my profile bk I was getting emails from them... Well tonight he was on his laptop for 8 hours on yahoo with someone and everytime I walked by he would close messanger... He recently found out his ex wife is daiting someone and he slipped and told me that he though they might be getting back together..... He has been very sneeky for the past few weeks, my grandmother will send me money to buy things I need well 90% of it will go to putting gas in HIS car and not mine even though I have dr apts I have to go to. Also I was awake and he decided to go to bed and wanted to me come lay with him so i wouldnt be on the computer. AND he set his computer to where it has an alarm on it when you boot it up and its totally password protected... Nothing says you have something to hide like an alarm and passwords... I just dont trust him... He hasnt told his family im pregnant and he said he isnt going to... :cry::cry::cry:

Oh sweetie i am so sorry that this is happening to you? Can you sit him down and talk about it?? Hopefully its nothing serious at all!


----------



## Trinity42

hes not excited becasue hes got 4 other kids.... he seems so un interested in our daughter...


----------



## emmadrumm77

Trinity.................I know this sounds harsh and i apologise if it hurts, but a relationship is mainly based on trust and if either of you doesn't trust the other one then, either you have to do some major talking.................or just face facts hun!
I hope you sort it out babe i really do. But you need to talk to him and sort it out, it is unfair that he seems uninterested in your lo, i am sure he won't be once it is born, but that is a long time away!

Love to you xx


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Linn - I will see how I go. Let me know what your midwife says.

Trinity, sounds awful honey. Do you mean he thought HE might get back with is ex wife or that the guy she was seeing might get back with her? If him then I'm appalled and feel for you so much. I dont know what advice to give to be honest, I am not good in situations like this and tend to speak first and think later.... I know that he shouldnt be making you feel like this right now - maybe (and this isnt an excuse) but maybe he is trying escapism as a strategy to live in a fantasy life - if he isnt working and money is tight, this could be all it is - he likes to talk to other people to pretend things are different? I say again that this is not an excuse but I have a member of staff who behaves in a similar way but also lies alot about stupid things.

Jess, congrats on team pink xx

Marie xx


----------



## aliss

Happy Viability Day to my Alexandre!

June babies will be celebrating their V-days this month! :kiss:


----------



## Trinity42

Delilah said:


> Trinity, sounds awful honey. Do you mean he thought HE might get back with is ex wife or that the guy she was seeing might get back with her?
> 
> Marie xx

My oh might thought he might get back with his ex wife....


----------



## emmadrumm77

Trinity42 said:


> Delilah said:
> 
> 
> Trinity, sounds awful honey. Do you mean he thought HE might get back with is ex wife or that the guy she was seeing might get back with her?
> 
> Marie xx
> 
> My oh might thought he might get back with his ex wife....Click to expand...

Oh hun................Just sounds awful hun xxxx We are all here as support for you, just hope you can talk things through and they get better xxx :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Trinity I don't have much time now, but I wanted to say leave while you still can, he sounds horrible seems like he is using you for money too. I would leave and let him cope on his own. 

I hope I do not offend you, I know it is not easy but he is treating you like sh!t and you're expecting his child, it's out of order!! 

I been out all day, will be back later hope you will all still be here :) 


Jess Smurf huge congrats on team pink! xxx


----------



## Delilah

I cannot believe he said this to you, never mind not telling people you are pg. As Emma said, if there is anything we can do to help we're here. You have a miracle growing inside you, dont let him dampen the experience.... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

I agree with the Delilah, if he said to you that he was hoping to get back with his ex wife then he can not possibly make you happy which is what you and your baby deserve. You said you got no money and job at the moment and are being supported by your granma and you are supporting him as well... if I was you I would pack my bags, maybe you can stay with your granma? And tell your OH to make up his mind as to what he really wants. But if he wants you and the baby to be in his life he should treat you with respect. It is seriously disgusting that he actually told you he wanted to get back with his ex! God this makes me so angry and I really do feel bad for you hun, you should be able to enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## nightkd

Trinity42 said:


> Hey I need some advice... I think my OH is talking to someone else. Recently he put all his statuses to single and updated daiting websites... I only know about the daiting sites becasue I went to delete my profile bk I was getting emails from them... Well tonight he was on his laptop for 8 hours on yahoo with someone and everytime I walked by he would close messanger... He recently found out his ex wife is daiting someone and he slipped and told me that he though they might be getting back together..... He has been very sneeky for the past few weeks, my grandmother will send me money to buy things I need well 90% of it will go to putting gas in HIS car and not mine even though I have dr apts I have to go to. Also I was awake and he decided to go to bed and wanted to me come lay with him so i wouldnt be on the computer. AND he set his computer to where it has an alarm on it when you boot it up and its totally password protected... Nothing says you have something to hide like an alarm and passwords... I just dont trust him... He hasnt told his family im pregnant and he said he isnt going to... :cry::cry::cry:

:wacko: Why would he not tell his family about your baby?!! No matter how many kids he's already got, he should be proud!!!

:hugs: I really don't know what to say, you need to think about whether this guy is actually making you happy and if you want to be with him and raise your baby with him. He sounds very disrespectful and I would be extremely upset with his behaviour.

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

its hard and scary tho to be pregnant and the possibilty of doing it on your own. i reallly feel for you trinity. xxxxx


----------



## babyaftamarry

Due June 27th on team PINK!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

babyaftamarry said:


> Due June 27th on team PINK!!!

youre due the day after me and im team pink!


----------



## -Linn-

Hey everybody, how are you all today? Nobody there? 

I been to see my midwife today but it was useless. She measured me I measure 24 cm, then listened to babys heartbeat then checked urine and that was basically it.. I asked her about the pain, she put it in my notes but just said it was normal and to see my GP if it gets so severe that I can't walk anymore! It is bad pain, not unbearable but not great either! And I can't have my form for my HIP grant until 28 weeks now... although I do not really mind, I don't have lots of money but luckily I am not relying on the grant to buy anything I need for the baby!

I got everything I need now, all I now still want to get is that co sleeper cot and I will order that next month! But even if I didn't get that I got a moses basket and normal cot and brand new matresses so all is here. I did buy some clothes and could get more but I am thinking it would be a waste I should save the money and rather do nice things with DD with the money! 

Lili how are you hun?


----------



## E&L's mummy

im on a bit of a sad one today. the dad of a little boy my DD1 went to nursery and school with is being repatriated today. its soo sad. RIP Dave. xxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm sorry E&Ls mummy! That is very sad :(


----------



## Delilah

Wow its quiet, sorry to hear that E&L's mummy, I cry every time I see one of our guys come home :growlmad: 

Linn, if it gets worse then you will have to go back.

I've got one big job to finish then hoping to leave work by 6 and go home for the weekend! Starting the nursery tomorrow, Paul started scraping walls last night so hoping by Sunday we will be painted at least then have to organise carpets. We never decorated that room after stripping it when we moved in so lots to do.

I need to try and behave with food this weekend too - those of you on FB may know of my nutella incident... *head hung in shame*!

Have a good evening 

Marie xx


----------



## Trinity42

I think I woke up in the night having BH contractions.... They were cramps below my bellybutton... I didnt go to the ER they werent that bad and only lasted a few minutes... And my phone is out so I cant call my DR to ask.
Also I know my daughter is okay becasue she has been moving none stop today


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah i get small bh's as well. Just our bodies letting us know what is to come.............AAARGH xxx
Welcome to all the newbies!! I must say well done PINKS..........There are loads of you xxx


----------



## Moongirl

I've had a busy day today, out at meetings and then to the physio. So just wanted to pop in and say have a great weekend all!

:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I will go back, as it is gradually getting worse, MW just said it was normal with 2nd or 3rd pregnancies. 

I just had a lovely roast chicken dinner and now I'm going to have some white chocolate and lemon cheesecake which I made earlier... hmmmmmmmhh and then a bath with DD before she goes to bed!


----------



## Delilah

Well my plan didnt quite work. Its gone 10pm and I'm still in the office. Going soon I am so hungry and the whole building is deserted.

I think - wait for it - that I may have felt him move!!!! Although I cant be sure because I have been sat in this chair since 7.30am with my belly wedged against the desk so it could just be spasms, will let you know!

Anyway time to make a move so I'll check in tomorrow - Linn your cheesecake sounds divine! I would love that recipe if its easy to send? Paul said he is going to have PBJ sandwiches ready for me when I get home, I'll come back for my computer in the morning because it is in the middle of a big email send...

By the way, I am going for the Fisherprice Rainforest range - the deluxe baby gym and take along swinging chair - do you think I would need the baby bouncer as well or does that do the the same as the swing? https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...langId=-1&searchTerms=FISHER-PRICE+RAINFOREST 

Night all

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

I bet that was your baby you felt! Hope you're home soon, it's late! 

I will send you the recipe, I found it on the internet!


----------



## lili24

I'm buying those things this week D so I have been having a look around and I wondered the same. I asked Linn and she said the bouncer was more important than the swing.. and her DD much preferred it. 

I'm going to get both but will keep the swing at my mums and have the bouncer at home. After looking at them all week, if I was only going to get one I would get the bouncer and leave the swing.

But if you have the space and the ££ then get them both! xxx


----------



## Freya27

hey everyone!

Just wanted to update with my 'flavour'!

I'm due 27th June and had my 20 week scan on Monday. Everything was fantastic and even better than I could have hoped for and we found out we are on team PINK!!!!!!!

So excited to meet our little baby girl in the summer!

X


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Freya 

Lili I think I'll get both too. 

Dont think it was my baby I felt yesterday, nothing since then. God when will it happen I am 23 weeks on Monday and nothing.... very frustrating I must say.

OK so I'm about to leave work - was in early this morning because I had to leave my machine running with a big email campaign going out - luckily didnt blow my building up - and I am now finished for the weekend! Going to go shopping in Bury and hopefully buy some casual maternity/stretchy trousers and then treat myself to lunch at a greek deli. 

Have a great day all.

Mxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi all, just back from the North late last night and no time for a sleep in as DH's entire family (7 adults and 3 children under 3) will arrive this afternoon... Still so much tidying up left to do, contractor done but still many details to complet:-( I need to run to the store to buy the mirror, light fixture, linen closet and accessories for the new washroom downstairs, as well as a new rug for the main entrance since it's destroyed now due to construction.

I'm still sick, didn't sleep well and warned DH I'll be taking a nap this afternoon... Looking forward to everyone being gone and a peaceful weekend next weekend :-(


----------



## lili24

Awwww CJ :hugs: :hugs:

That sounds a very busy weekend, especially when you have only just got home from your trip. Try not to run about after them all too much! :nope: xxx

D have a nice shopping trip :) Maybe it was your baby yesterday, the first time I felt something I didn't feel anything for days afterwards, then all of a sudden they get more regular. Hang in there.. once you start to feel him you will appreciate it so much more because you have waited so long :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks Lili, I'm just feeling sorry for myself, wish I could curl up in a ball and hide under my bed... It's not that I don't like them, I'm just frustrated that everyone feels that I'm well enough to play hostess when I'm not :-(

I want to start buying stuff for baby too!!! But in Canada we have baby showers where people buy us gifts based on a registry, so I have to wait until the last weekend of March when my shower is being hosted in Ottawa by my mother, to see what I didn't receive and go buy the rest... While it's nice to get gifts, I also like to be prepared... My registries are created (one for the reusable diapers and organic baby products, and the other for all the accessories one needs...) and I keep looking at them in anticipation  Have fun shopping girls, I'll live through you for now!!!


----------



## Trinity42

I dont know how much more I can take between the heartburn all the time and the nose bleeds... I feel like im back in first tri with being sleepy all the time... Not to mention my Oh hasnt talked to me in 2 days... and we live together... He apparently has some other chick hes talking to online at night while im sleeping


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Trinity I'm so sorry to hear OH is being such a jerk... I agree with the other girls, if I were you I'd boot him out, plain and simple... Pregnancy is hard enough without some idiot leaching off you and providing no support...
:hugs:

I still feel as crappy as I did in first trimester. Vomited 6 times again today as I forgot a dose of my diclectin again... For the reflux, just started taking ranitidine to help decrease the acid production (safe in pregnancy) and finally the reflux is not waking me up at night... Try humidifying your air (if you don't have a humidifier, just place a bucket of water in your room, it'll evaporate and still provide some relief) for the nosebleeds - this trick has helped me somewhat.


----------



## Delilah

Hope you get your nap CJ and the weekend isnt too tiring. Paul has almost finished sanding and filling the walls so we should be able to paint soon! Lili I hope so it seems like forever I think because all of you have had movement for so long!

I've had a love afternoon just pottering around and had lunch and then had a coffee and just people watched, didnt get half of what is on my list, going to the grocery store now! 

We've got friends round for dinner but I am ready - making mustard chicken with boiled rice and sticky toffee pudding for dessert so I will start cooking about 6pm.

Mxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello ladies.
sorry you are feeling rough CJ and Trinity. :hugs: for you both.

D, BURY!!!!! i sooo love that place esp the market, havent been there in yonks.

well our day was spent moving DD2 into the bigger room ready to share with butterbean and moving the spare bed into her old room. it only just fit lol.
so now i have loads of room in the new room to get the crib put up and start collecting all of butterbeans bits together. down side tho i found out that the radiator in that room is very very slowly leaking, will have to call the repair people out to sort that.

made a fab pie for dinner, a true boot filler lol. well i had to reward hubby for his efforts didnt i?? 

does anyone have plans for tomorrow? we really havent got the pennies after the car got broken into and no babysitter to go out. so im gonna cook a really nice roast chicken and trimmings ad we will have a family valentines dinner all together.

oh yeh i forgot it was our living together anniversary yesterday. 10 years!! time flies.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrats on 10 years E&L!!!!
Plans for tomorrow: make sure our niece and nephews don't destroy our house and entertain 7 additional adults 
Off to buy the stuff for the new washroom now. May make me feel better, I love decorating and spending money!
Will check in later, have fun shopping D!


----------



## mrsprogers

Hi, can you update the list. We found out we're having a lovely little girl today!!! x


----------



## 3boys

CJ and Trinity
I'm so sorry to hear you are having a hard time. 

Trinity you really need to think about you, pregnancy is a very tough time and to be treated like that is disgusting!!! 

I have had such a lazy day today! I have done nothing! And we had pizza for tea. My kids thought it was great.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all

sorry not been on for a while, am being generally crap at keeping up on here!!

Hope everyone is ok. Exciting that we are reaching or have reached 24 weeks!!

:hugs: to all

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah it is normal in the beginning not to feel baby all the time, he is just hiding behind your placenta, you said it was low lying, most of the time I feel my baby it's at the bottom of the belly, only for 1-2 weeks I have been getting movement higher up occasionally. My baby is also transverse at the moment. With DD I first felt her at 21 weeks I think and then not every day until I was 24-25 weeks. This time I keep being amazed how much I can already feel with the placenta at the back.

Let me know if you made the cake! 


CJ sounds like a busy weekend, I can understand you need a rest!

E&Ls mummy, that pie sounds lovely. I made some earlier this week too. No plans for tomorrow, just have a nice day with our DD. Today we took her to the shop and got some toys and tomorrow we will be playing more with her! It is OH bday on Tuesday so I will be baking all day, cakes to go work on Monday and then for Tuesday for anyone who comes to visit! 

Lili, how are you? You going to the wedding?

I'm sorry I wasn't here much today, been a busy day, had a lie in as DD didn't wake up until 9.30, I was already panicking as she had been asleep since 8pm! Then went shopping and when I came home I did lots of cooking and made cup cakes with pink glitter with DD :) Now I'm in so much pain, my back is killing me :(


----------



## E&L's mummy

im trying to find t-shirts for my girls for when butterbean turns up. DD1 needs "i'm the BIG BIG sister" and DD2 needs "i'm the LITTLE BIG sister" and im having a nightmare trying to find ones on ebay i like the look of or that are a suitable price.

anyone ever used somewhere or knows anyone who makes things like this???


----------



## littlepne

Morning ladies! Had the strangest experience last night, I woke up about 3:30am aching and moved onto my back. I looked at my belly and there was a huge lump sticking out just to the side of my belly button which then wiggled away! Was very strange seeing titch sticking out like that!

Went to visit all the family yesterday and everyone said how huge I look. I'm usually very slim and DH says that's probably why I look big but I can't help but think what I'm going to be like in less than 4 months!

Hope you're all ok :)

Jo


----------



## -Linn-

Bump pictures Littlepne! 

I'm already huge too, keep wondering how big I'm going to get before I have baby :)


----------



## littlepne

Haha will post one later on!

I keep looking at the scan picture to see if I can see another baby hiding in there lol


----------



## lili24

My bump has had a little growth spurt too! It's quite amazing! I think I look pregnant now, even to strangers :) :) 

Linn I didn't go, I intended to but I had a bath and tried so hard not to get all my dressings wet but it didn't work! So then they were soaked through and I had to take them all off and do new ones, then it was so sore and I couldn't wear a bra or anything under my dress, and I just felt horrible :( But she understands and all my family said it was a lovely day! Thanks for asking xx

I am going to Ikea today for a few things, god I hate that shop lol! I put curtains up in the nursery and it's starting to look so cosy :cloud9: I could sleep in there I love it so much!

I am feeling less kicks lately and more like my whole belly jumping! She really throws her weight around in there and it feels crazy. I can't even imagine how it will feel when she will be about 6lbs heavier or something!! :o

Well done on your V-Day Linn again :)
xxxxxxxx


----------



## madasa

Ooo, I got a June baby cooking! Roll on June 11th, very excited!


----------



## 3boys

Just popped in to say hi ladies and i hope you are having a lovely valentines day!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I want to see a bump pic of you too and I can't wait to see the pictures of your nursery! I will take a bump pic later :) I'm sorry you didn't go to the wedding :( 

I spent all day making 60 cupcakes, and I can't even eat them, OH will take them to work tomorrow as it's his birthday on Tuesday. Later I will make a white chocolate cheesecake and cherry cake. I'm so exhausted already.
 



Attached Files:







cupcakes_600x175.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## VickyLee1982

Hiya I am due in June also, 22nd!! Can't wait...!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yummy cakes Linn.
sorry you didnt got to the wedding Lilli.

i think ive got a UTI again :cry: back is really sore near my kidneys and i feel really tired and floaty again. not good. 

nursery/joint room pretty sorted now, just need to put up the crib and buy a set of drawers for butterbean. ive got a grand total of 8 sleepsuits and 3 vests for her. think i need to do a bit of shopping as i know thats not gonna be enough for the first week, let alone more than a week, esp as my tumble dryer has gone splat.


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks, decided not to make the other two cakes until tomorrow now, I'm too tired and my back is aching! I just boxed up all OH cakes and 3 didn't fit in the huge box... what a shame now I gotta have them later :)

now off for a hot bath with DD and then play shops and then she's off to bed and I'm relaxing :)


----------



## Mrs G

E&L's mummy said:


> im trying to find t-shirts for my girls for when butterbean turns up. DD1 needs "i'm the BIG BIG sister" and DD2 needs "i'm the LITTLE BIG sister" and im having a nightmare trying to find ones on ebay i like the look of or that are a suitable price.
> 
> anyone ever used somewhere or knows anyone who makes things like this???

I saw tshirts like this in somewhere really obvious like Asda or Next. Will keep and eye out for you. Do you have a t shirt printers near you, you can always buy plain tshirts and get them specially printed. At least that way you get exactly what you want.

xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Mrs G not that i know of....might have to see if there is one near my mums. was hoping for embroidered as it lasts longer


----------



## lili24

I really want one of those pink cakes!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, what happened to you? I seem to be out of the loop....

E&L, hope you feel better soon!

I'm hiding in my bedroom. My house is a disaster, before everyone arrived yesterday I was going to take pictures of the nursery and guest room to post the before and after shots, but wow did they ever to a good job making a major mess in every room :-( I'm in my room to fold 6 loads of laundry, take a nap and hide out as long as I can. 9 adults and 3 kids under 3 years is too much for a house that is only 1800 square feet!!! Kitchen is a mess too... And I have to wait a whole week until the cleaning lady comes...

Linn, you're so ambitious with all your baking! Wish you could send me some 

E&L, found this amazing Canadian T-shirt website, here is the link for the "sister" T-shirts: https://t-shirts.cafepress.ca/sister


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Even better, there is a UK sister site!
https://www.cafepress.co.uk/


----------



## -Linn-

The pink cakes are so pretty I made them with glitter sugar :) I don't think they would survive otherwise I would send you some. OH is happy he is getting to take nice cakes to work and DD had a lot of fun, as I made some tiny once which she was allowed to decorate by herself! 

Poor you CJ hope you will get a rest next weekend! Doesn't sound like your house is big enough for all those people, when my relatives are coming in June I will make them stay at MIL!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I agree Linn, but the only other option was to have them stay at the hotel nearby, and DH would have none of that! I'm still hiding in my room ;-)


----------



## Delilah

Welcome to the "new" June moms and congrats Mrs Rogers on team pink!

E&L I love Bury Market too! Congrats on your anniversary and glad your rooms are looking good. Hope you dont have a UTI... Re the T-shirts you can buy A4 printer transfers and design yourself on the computer, print and just iron on plain t-shirts - like wonderweb - we use them for events and things and they are fine you just put a wet teatowel over them - much cheaper too think the transfer sheets work out at about £1 each.

CJ - your weekend sounds hectic hon, almost over now! Lili I must be out of the loop too what happened? Sounds painful.

Happy V-Day Linn :happydance: your cupcakes look delicious, not had time to try the recipe yet hopefully next weekend and I want to make CJ's banana cake too! 

Paul to my amazement got up before me today and brought me a cup of coffee to bed and then made me a virgin fizz and he had bucks fizz. Then we went for a walk on the moors for 3 hours, had lunch out and I am now listing stuff on ebay while he puts undercoat in the nursery, going to cook soon. I'm making steak, peppercorn sauce, green beans, baked potatoes and have made a trifle for dessert. Bought him his fave wine and I am going to have diet coke with caffeine!!!!! My life is so rock & roll! 

No more movement from Houdini yet :nope:

Have a lovely evening all 

Mxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

D- it's a long weekend here with Monday a National holiday. So they're all here until tomorrow afternoon :-( Not sure how much longer I can take 3 screaming toddlers!!!

Your Valentine's day dinner sounds divine!!! You'll feel baby move soon and it won't stop! Any progress on names yet?


----------



## -Linn-

Bless you CJ, you keep hiding then! If it was my family it would drive me crazy let alone if it was OHs family. Where are they all sleeping? I thought they were staying at a hotel!


----------



## lili24

I haven't posted about it :( I was in the bath on Thursday night relaxing a huge chrome light fell down from the ceiling on top of me, hurt my ribs and burnt my chest including all the skin off one nipple! And when it happened I had hold of my iPhone and dropped it in the water :(

How exciting you are starting the nursery D! My OH is building the cot as I type :cloud9: I don't think we should have done it so soon, I can't stop going in there and daydreaming! xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Lili, that sounds awful and horrible luck, I hope that you recover very fast :-( :hugs:

No Linn, DH didn't want his family sleeping at the hotel. So 3 are in the nursery, 2 in the guest room, 2 in the living room on the main floor and the rest in the basement. Essentially no room to walk anymore and it makes me so sad to see the nursery I was working so much on look like this :-( But it is only temporary! If it were my family I would have insisted on them staying at the hotel! We just have different views I guess...


----------



## -Linn-

yeah CJ I would be the same, luckily MIL has lots of room so my family can stay there! But when it was DDs christening and lots of my family came they just stayed in a hotel, don't see the problem.


----------



## Delilah

Ouch Lili, take care you dont get that infected :hugs:

CJ when Paul's family come over from the USA we are the same - they stay with us, he doesnt want them in hotels which is ok apart from when we have a few in a run coming we are like a motel for 3 months a year!!! Deep breaths only one day to go and you have your house back.

Our meal was delicious :thumbup: I had my steak medium I hope it will be ok, Paul asked should I eat it pink but it is the second time I have had steak since pg and was ok the first time I hope!

No names yet CJ - Paul still really likes Fletcher.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm sure the steak was fine! hmmmmhhh I want one now :(


----------



## nightkd

OMG Lili! That sounds scary! Hope you heal soon! :hugs:

I've had steak medium a couple of times...I usually have it very rare! With it being medium, it should've reached the right temperature to kill off all the bacteria anyway, so it should be fine. :)

DH got me a diamond necklace for Valentines Day :) we're just cooking duck, but I feel icky now... :( Currently painting Miss Evey Bean's Wall Letters for her room :thumbup: It's actually going quite well imo! Need to get some pictures as it develops!

Getting a bit frustrated about not being able to plan her room properly, we're planning to move before she arrives, so no point painting/really planning it out!! :dohh:

xx

ETA: How many freakin' times can I use the word 'planning' in a post?! :haha:


----------



## nightkd

OOH! I forgot to mention - we have a scan tomorrow morning :happydance:

It's just to check the position of my placenta (at the sexing scan the lady asked that I get it checked just incase it was lying a little low) and that bubs is doing okay. I'm a bit worried Evey Bean is going to turn out to be a boy :rofl: but DH and I have been and still are adamant that she's a girl!! :thumbup:

Anyway, just my little bit of news... :) Hope everyone else has a wonderful Monday!

xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

oooh post some pics after the scan xxxxx
Lili...............sorry to hear about your accident!!! Was lucky it didnt fall on your tummy!! PHEW xxx
Linn..................those cakes look devine!!! Mmmmmmmm 
Have just made some strawberry cupcakes with DD1...............I love half term!! I also will have a house full on Thurs, my sister and her 3 girls (5yr, 4yr and 2yr) are all coming to stay with us for 2 nights!! Am looking forward to it ALOT!! 5 kids under 5 is Fab xxxx The house will be noisy xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

aw Lilli.....owchie!!

well got another UTI. back onto antibiotics. and im missing the meet today too as i feel like pure ****. counting down the time till hubby is home for lunch so i can have a hug. 

oh yeh and preggers brain def kicked in....doc asked me how far on i was and i couldnt for the life of me remember!!! thought i was still 21 weeks :doh:


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh and thanks CJ for the link will have a lookie when my brain is in gear.

D, thanks for you idea too. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Oh bloody hell :( I know how awful UTI's are!! Feel sorry for you, but at least you are on the antibiotics now and hopefully you will feel better soon.

I'm sure my bladder is squashed to the size of a pea already I can't imagine having a UTI as well right now :( xxx


----------



## 3boys

Hello all, how is everyone? I have had a pretty stressful morning. I went into Calebs room this morning and found him sitting in his cot with his PJ bottoms and nappie off covered head to toe in poop!! It was awful i had to try so hard not to vomit. Had to throw him straight into the bath and boil wash all his bedding!


----------



## -Linn-

I got a really bad cold again... :( I woke up and I'm just hurting, my throat is so sore so and got such a headache just waiting for the coughing and runny nose now! 

Emma isn't your DD already over 5? 

OMG I gotta get up and make food and sort my house I got no energy! Wish I had a maid and a chef :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooh 3boys how horrid!!! I can't believe i am going to go back to buying nappies again..........seems ages ago now!! DD2 has been out of them since August (night and day), just seems so long ago!! I also can not believe she will be 3yrs in 2 weeks!! My baby grew up!!

CJ.............I have ordered from that website...............got my girls some sister T-Shirts...........Thankyou xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yes i mean 5 and under.................... Mine are 5 and 2................hers are 5,4 and 2 xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma they got a fab little sister tshirt at next, you can get that if it's another girl :)


----------



## Delilah

Morning girls. Emma I cannot imagine having so many children to look after!

E&L & Linn, hope you both feel better soon - hate being ill.

I'm going to aqua natal tonight, going to try it out and see if I like it.

Other than that no news. Hope your scan goes ok NightKD, sure it will. 

I am 23 weeks today. CJ happy V-DAY :happydance:

Marie x


----------



## E&L's mummy

hehe. that site is fab!!! thank you so much CJ!!!! mwah!

look at this girlies lol
https://www.cafepress.co.uk/+oops_big_sister_infanttoddler_tshirt,288987837


and this is what im gonna order....its exactly what i wanted.

https://www.cafepress.co.uk/+little_big_sister_infanttoddler_tshirt,310233463
https://www.cafepress.co.uk/+biggest_sister_kids_light_ts,310233139


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L....................i am going to get those as well for my girls xxx


----------



## 3boys

emmadrumm77 said:


> Ooooh 3boys how horrid!!! I can't believe i am going to go back to buying nappies again..........seems ages ago now!! DD2 has been out of them since August (night and day), just seems so long ago!! I also can not believe she will be 3yrs in 2 weeks!! My baby grew up!!

Yeah Ryan and Evan have been out of nappies for a while now. Ryan was 5 last week, Evan will be 4 friday week. But Caleb is still in them, he will be 1 on Sunday, so i'm definitely not out of practice when it comes to nappies and after this baby i hope i never have to buy a packet again! lol


----------



## lizzieredrup

Hiya, I haven't been around for a while as been moving house, soooo nice to be back though!! Feel lost without the net and BnB lol I had my 20 weeks scan on the 1st of Feb and im on Team BLUE!!! Again hehe Can't wait!! xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

emmadrumm77 said:


> E&L....................i am going to get those as well for my girls xxx

:thumbup:great minds......

they are fab just need to wait for payday now.


still feel like poo. im utterly shattered and cant wait for hubby to get home and i can jump in the shower, put my pj's on and chill.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Happy 24 weeks to me!!! Can't believe I'm starting week 25 tomorrow already...

Anyone else finding their nipples dry and peeling? Mine are started to, can't imagine what they'll look like once I start breast feeding! My friend who has a 5 month old highly recommends Lansinoh nipple cream, which apparently I can find at the drug store and is all natural so you can keep using it while breast feeding!

She also highly recommended the book "The Baby Whisperer", which I happen to already have ordered yesterday. Using the techniques and advice from this book, they went from a colicky baby to one who sleeps 13 hours per night in the span of a couple of weeks... 

E&L and Emma: so glad you like the website!!! DH found loads, here's what he's ordering for me. 
https://www.cafepress.ca/+anderhage_maternity_dark_ts_loading,306409965
https://www.cafepress.ca/+geek_incubator_jr_jersey_tshirt,118027491

Can you tell he's a computer geek? LOL

Linn and E&L: I sympathize, it SUCKS being sick!!! Linn, paracetamol really helped with my sore throat, and you're allowed to take some cold medication which is what got me through my sinusitus and strep throat... Just double check with the pharmacist! I'm actually feeling better, the antibiotics have kicked in and I slept now for 2 nights in a row.

Good luck nightkd with your ultrasound today!

Lili, hope you're healing FAST :hugs:

Well, the troops have left and I have a whole house to tidy up. Hope everyone is having a great Monday, I'm so happy today is a stat holiday, at least I have a day off before returning to work after the madness that was this last week!


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ i love the tops your OH is buying xx
I used something called Kamilosan for my nipples when i was breast feeding, it is fairly sticky stuff but really helped me................OOOOOOH and Happy VDay CJ xxx (that rhymes).


----------



## -Linn-

CJ they are useless here, everything there is for colds and sore throat they do not recommend when pregnant! Unless you tell me the active ingredient of the stuff you took, I won't be able to take anything as the pharmacists just say not when pregnant! Shame really as all medicines are free for pregnant women when the doctor prescribes them. You must be glad they left, your OH should do some of the cleaning, you also have a full time job and need a rest when you're off work!! 

I gotta make more cakes later but then I'm not going to bake anything for a week or too! At least OH already rang from work to tell me his colleagues loved the cakes :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Dextromethorphan (cough suppressant), acetaminophen (analgesic/antipyretic), phenylephrine hydrochloride (nasal decongestant), chlorpheniramine maleate (antihistamine) are the active ingredients in Tylenol Cold and Nyquil, the 2 medications I've been taking. And I've been using losenges with menthol for my sore throat, along with the relief from the acetaminophen (paracetamol) it's really helped! I've doubled checked all of these with Motherisk, the help line pregnant women can call and receive recommendations for medications during pregnancy. It's a programme run out of The Hospital for Sick Children, the biggest and best reputed hospital in Canada. I trust their judgement 100%.

DH is helping me a lot today. He's started the loads of laundry and put away all the air mattresses while I've been lounging at the computer  Now we're going to put up the light fixture, mirror, toilet paper holder and towel holder in our new bathroom in the basement. Then I'm going to touch up the marks the children made on my newly painted walls in the nursery by slamming the rocking chair into it :-( I know the walls of a nursery will get banged up over time, I'd just rather it be MY children banging up the walls rather than our nieces and nephews!!! :growlmad: I've been working so hard to create a nice nursery, I may have been out of line by complaining to their parents but grrrrrrrrrrrr..................

I'm also planning on washing all the baby clothes we've bought and placing it all away  :cloud9: This is a task I really don't mind doing!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

CJ......i looked at the loading one too lol. hubby wants me to buy this for the baby. 
https://www.cafepress.co.uk/+padawan_learner_infant_bodysuit,408007175 
he is sooo generation Jedi!!!
i tried Kamilosan too it is very sticky and smells really odd tbh. im not sure i will use it again, but have read alot on here using lanisoh(sp?) think i might give that a shot if i manage to BF this time round.

and Linn yep it is difficult here. im sure there are things we can take but they wont sell it to you if there is a hint of a bump! flipping rediculous. 

sooooooooo whos having pancakes tonight and is anyone giving up anything for Lent???


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L that's awesome! DH is already talking about dressing LO up as a mini princess Lea for Hallowe'en 

Yes, I think you're talking about the same stuff that was recommended to me, lansinoh cream!


----------



## E&L's mummy

DD1 has a Leia outfit!!!!! we were gonna call DD2 Leia and butterbean was gonna be jenna, variation on jaina, Leia and hans daughter andLuke is still our boy name....gosh i sound like a total geek now dont i?!?!?!?!?!?...its all hubbys fault honest!
btw sorry forgot to say congrats on Vday !! xxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Will get some just incase then! That Kamilosan was fab but sticky!
I still have a cold................have had it for 2 weeks now, and am the same as you Linn............just can not budge it as can not take anything for it! Oh joy!

I am having pancakes tomorrow with the girls and a few of their friends xxxx
LENT!!!!! I am giving up thinking about what to give up!!! Maybe next year xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

how stupid am i?????????

have i moved up a box on my ticker? i didnt even notice


----------



## nesSAH

Hello ladies!

Hope everyone is enjoying their second trimester :)
I think I am now, esp. since I started taking anti-nausea meds *grins*

baby did not cooperate on week 21 scan, so we've decided to go on *TEAM YELLOW*!~

Please kindly update my status :thanks:


----------



## emmadrumm77

ok........................all updated xxx


----------



## nightkd

Hey girls, I'm back from the scan...Miss Evey Bean does not have a penis!!! :happydance::lol: She's also all within the proper ranges in terms of size and had her knees by her face, hand in mouth, kicking at the doppler!! :rofl: That's m'girl! I have got a couple of pictures to scan in - left them in DH's car though and he's just gone to work :dohh: they're not really as clear as the ones I had a few weeks ago (I didn't down a bottle of water like I did for that and the one before, so dunno if the amniotic fluid was effecting the clarity) but I'll still upload them...We have a front on facial shot where she looks so much like DH!! :lol: Poor baby!! :haha: Also got a shot of the genitals (I forgot to ask at our sexing scan)... Overall, just nice to see her again and I'm SO looking forward to our planned 3D scan in a few weeks time!! :yipee:

Ladies with colds - have you tried some raw garlic? Or honey? (Probably not together....:lol:). Hope you're feeling better soon. :)

I'm just gonna do some more work on Evey's wall letters and I'll try and post a picture of where I am so far with them. 22 weeks today (or a little bit more by my Drs dates...) need to get another bump pic! DH said I look much 'rounder' and my Dr said "Well, you can't hide that anymore!" when he was measuring me. :lol:

Hope everyone's well :)

xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Dextromethorphan (cough suppressant), acetaminophen (analgesic/antipyretic), phenylephrine hydrochloride (nasal decongestant), chlorpheniramine maleate (antihistamine) are the active ingredients in Tylenol Cold and Nyquil, the 2 medications I've been taking. And I've been using losenges with menthol for my sore throat, along with the relief from the acetaminophen (paracetamol) it's really helped! I've doubled checked all of these with Motherisk, the help line pregnant women can call and receive recommendations for medications during pregnancy. It's a programme run out of The Hospital for Sick Children, the biggest and best reputed hospital in Canada. I trust their judgement 100%.
> 
> DH is helping me a lot today. He's started the loads of laundry and put away all the air mattresses while I've been lounging at the computer  Now we're going to put up the light fixture, mirror, toilet paper holder and towel holder in our new bathroom in the basement. Then I'm going to touch up the marks the children made on my newly painted walls in the nursery by slamming the rocking chair into it :-( I know the walls of a nursery will get banged up over time, I'd just rather it be MY children banging up the walls rather than our nieces and nephews!!! :growlmad: I've been working so hard to create a nice nursery, I may have been out of line by complaining to their parents but grrrrrrrrrrrr..................
> 
> I'm also planning on washing all the baby clothes we've bought and placing it all away  :cloud9: This is a task I really don't mind doing!!!

Thanks CJ I got plenty of medicines here then that I can take! They got all that sort of stuff in :) Thanks as they don't sell Tylenol but I know what I can take now! 

hmmmhh I just made a white chocolate and strawberry cheesecake and a bolognese and vegetable lasagne which will be ready in 15 minutes as well as a garlic baguette and mixed salad :) Hmmmhhh I'm so glad I found my appetite again as I wasn't hungry all day but now I can't wait!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrats on moving up a box E&L, don't feel bad it took me a couple of posts to notice it myself 

Yay nightkd  good news on the scan!

Good Linn, I'm glad that helps  Don't see why we need to be martyrs if there are safe meds to take during pregnancy! Especially when you have other young kids to look after or you have to work full-time like me!

Here's my 24 week bump picture, just took it! I love still being in my PJs 
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## E&L's mummy

totally agree with you CJ...can i pick you brains on something else, if you dont mind???


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L's mummy said:


> totally agree with you CJ...can i pick you brains on something else, if you dont mind???

Of course! PM me or send me a FB message...


----------



## E&L's mummy

Junebug_CJ said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> totally agree with you CJ...can i pick you brains on something else, if you dont mind???
> 
> Of course! PM me or send me a FB message...Click to expand...

:thumbup: xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lovely pic CJ and good hubby is helping you, here have some cake if you like! It is delicious... I am impatiently waiting for my Lasagne now!! 

Bump pic I will take later, I'm so big already I wonder how if the growth will slow down a bit soon!
 



Attached Files:







PICT2412_600x450.JPG
File size: 65.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## aliss

Got an engagement ring Saturday night on our dinner cruise :blush::haha:

BUT because of June baby, we'll just have a nice BBQ next year and maybe hop to the courthouse in a few eeks :dohh::happydance:


----------



## lili24

Oh Linn that looks niiice!

Nightkd my heart skipped a beat when I read your post.. I thought it said.. Miss Evey Bean has a penis!! :o lol! xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili you can have some too but I guess you won't make it over tomorrow! How are you? Starting to feel better? 

DD is in bed so now I only need to drag my lazy bum up and take a bump pic :)


----------



## lauralora

June 24th - boy xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

oh Aliss how fabulous - Félicitations!!!!! So happy for you 

I just took out all the baby clothes I've bought in the last 2 months and I have a full hamper :blush: Didn't realize how much, since it was spread around the house in various bags... Oops! About to wash it all and the diapers too!

Repainted the nursery walls where they got banged up, looks good as new! And unpacked all the little gifts we've received so far, had enough to fill 2 small organizing wicker basket


----------



## Delilah

Aliss contratulations how romantic so happy for you :happydance:

CJ thanks for the meds info, I have lots I could take I think as well, we have alot from the USA with these active ingredients. I must add if I need them I am ok fortunately. Health wise sailed through this pregnancy with no symptoms hardly but still waiting to feel him move! 

Love the 24 week bump pic - I have to get another one. 

I went to aqua natal and enjoyed it! The midwife who was there was very good too. 

Linn you never fail to make me hungry!!! Going to make my dinner now, smoked salmon with pasta and soft cheese I think.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

your dinner sounds fab Delilah :) 

Awww CJ you don't want to know how many clothes I got here but those are up to size 9-12 months. It is a large amount! And I have been buying more :) 

So here is my 24 week bump pic
 



Attached Files:







24_weeks_600x349.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nightkd

lili24 said:


> Oh Linn that looks niiice!
> 
> Nightkd my heart skipped a beat when I read your post.. I thought it said.. Miss Evey Bean has a penis!! :o lol! xx

:haha:

Now that would have been a surprise!!! :shock::lol:

xx


----------



## nightkd

Here's how far I've got with Evelyn's wall letters:

The letters being painted white...
https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/Baby%20Stuff/DSCF6098.jpg

My part-done 'E'...
https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/Baby%20Stuff/DSCF6135.jpg

:thumbup: I'm proud even though they look exactly like all my other artwork - a bit crap...but I think it's more special and she'll appreciate it when she's old enough. :)

So, opinions on what to do - should I paint an entire 'scene' over all the letters; eg like a garden/bug theme... Or just do a couple of the 'scene' ones and patterns (eg dots and stripes) on the others?

xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow Linn, once again my bump pales in comparison  You're looking amazing!!!

Hmmmm nightkd, not sure... I think I would go for the same theme (scenes) on all of them, but yet again I'm not very artistic myself  I think it looks great!!!


----------



## Trinity42

Oh those letters are so cute. I am waiting until I get my money in to do mine. I am thinking about doing them pink with brown and other pink pokadots or stripes to match her bedding... But Im not sure how its gonna look.... I cant wait to get her room started:cloud9:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/girlbabybedding.jpg thats her bedding so im not sure how I will paint the letters to match. The circles might be a little tough


----------



## flutterbywing

Can I join you, have a blue bump due June 16th :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Trin I love it! I love brown and pink  And congrats on 24 weeks tomorrow BTW :cloud9:

Welcome to the new ladies!!! :flower:


----------



## Trinity42

Junebug_CJ said:


> Trin I love it! I love brown and pink  And congrats on 24 weeks tomorrow BTW :cloud9:

Thank you. I am terrified of preterm labor and having her early.

Also just adding my house is freezing.... mike likes it cold i normaly would but since getting pregnant I have been soooo cold all the time


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know what you mean, so am I (terrified of preterm labour). I've seen all the bad outcomes, I know there are good ones out there but I don't see those... I'll breathe a real sigh of relief when I reach 36 weeks!!!


----------



## BabeeAngel

Can I join y ou ladies? they changed my due date from May 28th to June 11th?

I love the painted letters! I did the same for Aubrey's room, and will make some for this baby once he/she is born!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome BabeeAngel!


----------



## nesSAH

VERY cute bump pics ladies! My bump is still kinda small :(...just slightly smaller than *Junebug_CJ*'s

Loving the crib & room idea *Trinity*!!- Brown is one of my Fav. colors. Thinking of brown with green/pink/blue for the nursery-lol We shall see how that turns out :D

*Nightkid*, wow! awesome! I think I'll take the lazy way out and just get my letters as stickers -hehehehe


----------



## Trinity42

Okay so I just made some corndogs and french fries and ate 3 corndogs and some ff Then I made a dozen chocolate chip cookies... The ones that come in a roll and all you do is cut them and cook them... Well I have eaten 3 of those and now I want some milk but i hate hate hate the way milk taste and the texture. So I am having a bottle of water.. LOL pointless but my daughter was hungry I guess...


----------



## nightkd

Thanks guys :) I'll post some pictures when I've got a bit further, I'm just trying to think of things to fill the gaps!!



Trinity42 said:


> Okay so I just made some corndogs and french fries and ate 3 corndogs and some ff Then I made a dozen chocolate chip cookies... The ones that come in a roll and all you do is cut them and cook them... Well I have eaten 3 of those and now I want some milk but i hate hate hate the way milk taste and the texture. So I am having a bottle of water.. LOL pointless but my daughter was hungry I guess...

I thought that said "ate 3 condoms" :wacko: Hey! I just cleaned out our bathroom drawers!!! :rofl:

Oh God, I want some chocolate chip cookies now...fresh and warm...Mmmm... Alex has gone out to get McDonalds for tonight :blush: There goes the budget/healthy eating plan!!! :dohh:


----------



## BabeeAngel

NightKD, I'm part of a group on facebook and she sells letters like you are making... her designs remind me of what you are doing... take a look and maybe you'll get some inspiration. Here is her webpage https://bouncingoffthewalls.ca/category_18/Artwork-Wall-Letters.htm


----------



## momma_bear

Please add me to this list! I have been bumped from July 3rd to June 29th!


----------



## emmadrumm77

MORNING LADIES!!!
Welcome to all the new ones...Lauralora......flutterbywing....BabeeAngel.....and momma_bear xxxxx

Nightkd............so glad the scan went well hun!! On the letter idea i think you should stay with the garden and bug theme xxx

aliss..............WooHoo congrats on the engagement xxxx

Linn.........that cake looks MMMMMM Yum!!! Also i give up commenting on your bump!! It is increadible!!! You must be very proud of it xxxx

CJ.........I love your bump too.........always very neat and growing well hun xxx

OOOOOH and Happy V-DAY to MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! Oh and all the other 8th June babies xxx

Lili happy 25weeks hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

happy V day Emma.

and welcome to the newbies.

not much to report from here. waiting for the heating guy to pitch up, then might nip to town if i feel up to it. friend of mine moving to germany next week and i need to get her a little gift. have no idea what to get her. help ladies??


----------



## emmadrumm77

Not sure E&L...............maybe a bottle champagne to celebrate their move?


----------



## Delilah

Linn your bump is amazing!

I love the letters I'd stick to the bug theme too they look clean and crisp - and leave some white space too

Congrats Emma on V-DAY!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Girls dont worry about preterm labour we have enough to worry about. I have not (and will not) look into this unless I have to - I will remain in ignorant bliss....

What about a nice pen E&L, or some Euros?

Welcome to all the new June moms :flower:

I'm in the office all day now so hoping to get alot done and leave at a reasonable time. And the snow is melting now so that is a bonus!

Mx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone!!!!

I've started week 25 today, seems so surreal  In 2 weeks I'll be going over to third tri! That means only 1 week left for you Lili!

Thanks Emma, I'm loving the bump! Finally look pregnant not just chubby :haha:

Work on the nursery progressing, it won't be anything fancy as we'll be moving when baby is 4-5 months old anyways. My camera batteries died last night so I wasn't able to take my update pictures as planned, will aim to do that tomorrow night!

Will check in later, :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## lili24

Hey everyone :) 

I've been to the hospital this morning to get all my dressings changed and I am on the mend :) Yay! 

I love those wall letters night.. I am so un-artistic I could never do anything as good as those! A lady hand made me some fabric cushioned wall letters.. they are so gorgeous, gonna be putting them up this week so I'll take pics.

Happy V-Day Emma xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh yeah, happy V-day Emma and June 8th babies!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OH and I'M IN THE DOUBLE DIGITS!!!! 99 days until C-section!!!!


----------



## fi_broon

Congrats CJ :) Not long now....


----------



## fi_broon

Hope you all had a great weekend...we had a holiday yesterday so today is my Monday :p

We've had a hectic (& expensive) weekend. I took Friday off sick as I was just feeling unwell...ever get that? Couldn't really figure out what's wrong, just didn't feel right. I pretty much slept all day, maybe that's all I needed.

I went and bought a new maternity wardrobe on sat...$300 worth but I think I have everything I need for the next 4 months. On Sunday I bought the mattress for the crib ($170), some bedding and a bassinet/cradle....oh and a new chest of drawers for our room.

The nursery is almost done. Just need to paint a couple of more things and fit new baseboards. Pics of the work in progress to current day can be found here:

https://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q20/fi_broon/Nursery%20Pics/

And we shortlisted some names...Adam is my current fav, although that may change by next week :p

Hope you are all doing well....

Fi


----------



## aliss

Thank you for the congrats, ladies :)

Junebug, we're going to have a 2011 summer BBQ reception (low key) in la ville de Québec, as we'll be moving there this summer :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lucky you Aliss, I love Québec, wish I could live there! I do visit yearly though as my grandmother and one of my uncles along with sweet cousins live there  It's beautiful, you'll love it!!!

Fi, still can't get over what you've done in your nursery, absolutely amazing! Wasn't it nice having yesterday off? Good job on on your purchases!!! Can see now why you had sore feet ;-)


----------



## Kimberley1875

Heyyy im new to this and Due to have a baby girl on the 25th of June :) xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies.............taken today at 24weeks!!
There is a bump there?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes Emma, I see it!!! :flower:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I know!!! It is hiding well, but is there!! xxx

Welcome Kimberley


----------



## E&L's mummy

yep its there Emma!!

i might try and get hubby to take one of me later, altho today is a small bump day for me. i was flipping huge yesterday!

Fi, just looked at your piccies...that is fab. i really wish i could do mine but with being in forces housing we cant do anything like that. i need to try and sort out pictures to put up insted.


----------



## E&L's mummy

just seen september babies are here now!!!! wow, time is flying.


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG.................Sept babies??? Tha's madness!!!! We concieved in September last yr!!!

Next week i will copy the list and transfer all the details over to 3rd Tri for those who are going there early xxx
This one will still be open though xxxxx
Just so the early ones and regulars have a site to go 2 xxxx

Hope this is ok with everyone? xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

well its what we did when we came over from first tri. and that way i can keep track of you all when you leave me :cry:


----------



## emmadrumm77

We never leave you hun!!!
Just don't want to take over or anyone think i am, that was all..........just a pain doing the list again, but fun as well xx


----------



## lili24

I see it... Nice Emma :)

That's fine by me xxx


----------



## lili24

I can't wait til we all hit the 3rd tri! But I will really miss this thread once we all have our babies! We'll have to have a June mummies thread in the baby club lol xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

emmadrumm77 said:


> We never leave you hun!!!
> Just don't want to take over or anyone think i am, that was all..........just a pain doing the list again, but fun as well xx

can i help at all hun??



lili24 said:


> I can't wait til we all hit the 3rd tri! But I will really miss this thread once we all have our babies! We'll have to have a June mummies thread in the baby club lol xx

hear hear!!


----------



## Delilah

Definitley a bump Emma, looking at your fb album I think you can see the bump on a few earlier ones! 

Welcome Kimberley. E&L Ill still be here I remember in 1st tri it went really quiet when the early June girls moved over! We wont be long behind! I like the idea of a thread for when we all have our babies. Emma if you dont mind doing 3rd tri then that would be fab but only if you have time xx 

My fisherprice rainforest deluxe gym is fabulous - Paul assembled it earlier - need the nursery ready now so we can start to put things in there! Fi your nursery is amazing I love it! 

I made an italian chicken casserole tonight for dinner with boiled rice and veg it was delicious and very easy too. Not sure when / if we'll do panckes.

Anyone giving up something for Lent? I am not religious but think I will use it as a time to give up chocolate because I've eaten it nearly every day this month and my waistline isnt appreciating that - although hang on what waistline now.... OMG if I didnt laugh I'd cry lol

Going to watch one born every minute shortly - having a work free night and loving every minute!

Marie xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh D i wont be far behind you...3 days or so. we will just have to talk for them wont we lol. must admit ive been popping in to third tri since for a few days now as the younger 2nd tris are coming thro. most of the names i reckognise are over there.

oh yeh i remember what i was gonna ask you Delilah...what you doing on Fri 26th feb?? if hubby can get the day off im coming over to mum's to drop off their car now my dad is well enough to drive. fancy a coffee and meet up????


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I can see it :) 

Fi your nursery is fab! 

Delilah I got lots of the fisher price rainforest stuff, now I want some pink things but OH reckons it would be a waste of money, but I want a pink mobile this time :) 

Sorry I have not been here all day, it is OHs birthday I have been so busy cooking and serving food for people and eating... I put on one stone alone today I think! And there are leftovers so I will have some more now! 

Hope everybody had a good day, glad you are getting better Lili.


----------



## Delilah

E&L's mummy that would be fab - I'm on the netbook right now and dont have access to my calendar so I'll let you know tomorrow - what time are you thinking am or pm? 

Linn I take it you like the rainforest stuff? I hope the bouncer and swing will arrive soon! 

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I like it, but now I also like the pink fairyland stuff they didn't have that out yet when I got the rainforest stuff for DD :) I got the bouncer and swing too, she loooooved the bouncer. Mostly used it without the toys though!


----------



## emmadrumm77

On new phone and it just unsubscribede from this thread! Silly new phones! Bed for me know as I am knackered


----------



## E&L's mummy

D prob after lunch. like i say depends on if hubby has the day off so he can do the school pick up etc. xxx


----------



## Delilah

OK hon I'll let you know tomorrow when I get into my diary on the laptop and if I'm free I'll try and keep it that way x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies xxx
E&L............thanks for the offer to help hun.............Is only a case of copying the list and then transfering it over, just a pain as it doesn't copy the colours over so will have to do that all again!! Will take a while, but once that is done then it is quite straight forward xxxx
I will def be on here every now and again when baby is born..............I also think that we should make a date when we all try and meet up.................Maybe Sept time?? Would be so funny to see alot of you and hear stories and have a general chat...............................Linn you maybe incharge of cake making..............he he he xxxxxxx

Right must go and play with the small ones before they mess the house up!! Got my sister and her 3 small ones up tomorrow for 2 nights and am trying to keep it slightly tidy until then xx

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I can make cakes for a meeting hun :) Hope we can maybe even meet before then, I don't think I live very far from you, it would be lovely. 

I got no motivation today, in 20 mins I gotta leave to play group, still not dressed just feeling ill and tired and gotta clean my whole house too, there are sooo many dishes from OH bday yesterday I don't want to even set foot in my kitchen!


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> Emma I can make cakes for a meeting hun :) Hope we can maybe even meet before then, I don't think I live very far from you, it would be lovely.
> 
> I got no motivation today, in 20 mins I gotta leave to play group, still not dressed just feeling ill and tired and gotta clean my whole house too, there are sooo many dishes from OH bday yesterday I don't want to even set foot in my kitchen!

Yes i agree!!! How far is Kings lynn from you? Is about an hr from here xxx
Best time is easter hols for me, then all the girls can play xxx Will be sooooooooooooo jealous of your bump by then xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Kings Lynn is not that far from here, maybe one hour and a bit, but not very far at all :) I been there a couple of time before! When are the easter holidays? Maybe we can arrange something soon, would be fab!


----------



## emmadrumm77

They are from 2nd April to the 20th xx Lets chat on FB later xxx


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone!!

Not been on this week because my ribs are properly killing me :( can't get comfy day or night so me and hubby are really tired :sleep: Anyway - that's meant to be an excuse, not a winge ;) - I've not really caught up on all the posts i've missed so sorry!!! :blush:

Double digits until your c-section CJ, how exciting!!! :happydance: Will you be the first june mummy as far as we know?

Happy v day for yesterday emma!!!

Congratulations Aliss, that's sooooo lovely!!

Fi, your nursery is amazing. And i thought i was being creative considering buying wall stickers ;) Hard to tell from the photo's but is it you or your OH who drew those amazing animals?? very jealous :)

Thanks for offering to set up a 3rd tri thread emma, although i struggle enough to keep up with this one, not sure i can cope with 2 ;) Only a little while until i can officially move over tho, which is exciting :happydance:

hope you're all having a good week
:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I'm up for it hun, let's talk on Facebook then. 

Hi Moongirl :wave:


----------



## BabeeAngel

Emma- If you want to copy your list and get your colors too, go to your original list, hit the "quote" and copy the text that it gives you in the reply box... you can then move that over without having to do all the little :pink: & :blue:s all over again! Hope that helps you :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey everyone!

Moongirl, I suspect you're right: I may be the first June mother to have her baby (but technically I would be a May mommy!) 

When I got home last night, the internet wasn't working... I was so lost! Crazy how I depend on this technology... Just watched TV shows that DH had downloaded for me, but kept thinking "I need to check BnB" or "I need to check FB" but then remembering! DH fixed it last night after I went to bed and when he came home from school!

Antibiotics have finally completely eradicated my sinusitis and throat symptoms, last night was the first night in weeks that I didn't wake up gasping for air! Felt nice. I think I still have to catch up on a lot of sleep...

Guess what? My best friend may be getting married in December in the UK, so we are planning to go! His family is in Brighton, but not his fiancée's so I'm not sure where it'll actually be held. But it would be nice if I could meet some of you in person when we're there! Crazy, Zoë will be taking her first international trip when she is 6 months old!

I've hired a personal trainer: meeting with her for the first time on Saturday. She has pre- and postnatal certification! I'm excited, hoping this will help me not balloon and lose it all nice and fast after baby comes!

Guess I should get back to work now... Will check in later! 
:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Moongirl

Awww CJ, i suspect you'll always be a june mummy at heart! ;)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Of course! I love the idea of having a June mommy thread going so that we can all keep in touch beyond LOs arrivals


----------



## lili24

I just got back from the midwife and my fundal height is 24cm :) :) I was so worried about how small I would be but I am fine :) She said my bump just looks smaller because I am tall. 

I am not back there until 31 weeks now, when is everyone else having their next appointment?

I got my MATB1 form and she is going to post the HIP form to me on Friday cos she didn't have any.

My baby is lying transverse with her head on the right and feet right by my bladder, very comfy :cloud9:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey Lili, so glad your appointment went well! I knew you'd have a normal fundal height! Glad it's confirmed. Definitely being tall allows for the bump to not be as evident... 

I am being seen every 3-4 weeks which is routine here. Then it goes to every 2 weeks when you hit 30 weeks I think. So my next appointment is March 2nd, when I'm 26 weeks. I also have a routine third trimester ultrasound at 32 weeks, but no date confirmed yet!


----------



## 3boys

Hi ladies, I'm really bad at following everyones posts as I get lost and forget names, I hope you can forgive me. Anyway I hope everyone is well. It wont be long now to we start moving to 3rd tri. Hopefully that will go a bit faster.


----------



## -Linn-

hey Lili I am going to see my midwife again at 28 weeks, but I got more appointments than usual :) At least she will post your form, I got to wait until I'm 28 weeks now but it can wait really!


----------



## Hett

Hello Ladies!

Lili I just got back from my 25 week appt also and I am measuring 28 cm - eeeeek. The midwife just kinda looked at me and said it looks to be a big baby at the moment - I'm glad he is growing well, but don't want him to be TOO big!!!

Your measurements sound perfect! :)

Does anyone know if this may vary and growth may slow down later on? She also measured from right right far down below (almost into my nether regions tmi sorry) and I didn't expect that! Did they measure very far down for you Lili?

On another note, I ordered some sleep suits from Debenhams the other day and was shocked to see that when they arrived the newborn size only goes up to 8lb!!!!! That seems very small to me (especially as I'm expecting bubba to be at least 8lb!) So I took them back and swapped them for the 0 - 3 month ones!

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hett you have to be carefull with newborn, it's either up to 8 or up to 10 lb. At next newborn is up to 8 and then 0-1 is up to 10. 0-3 didn't fit my DD until she was 2 months old. She was only 7lbs at birth but 0-3 was really big on her!

Also measuring fundal height is a very inaccurate way of checking the size of a baby IMO. I know people who were measuring big were sent for a growth scan and then it turned out their babies were actually too small!! I really don't understand why they still measure fundal height. But I guess it's cheaper then regular scans for everyone.


----------



## Hett

Thanks Linn, you have re assured me! My tummy is all outfront! I just have these totally irrational fears swamping my mind that I will give birth to a 13lb - er! 

To be honest since my sickness stopped at 12ish weeks I have been very hungry so i'm no surprised I have a big tummy!!! Although it is a very obvious baby tummy, your bump is gorgeous Linn - I can see it on your little piccy - Very neat and perfect!

Oh brilliant - thanks for letting me know about the baby sizes in Next as I was just about to order some bits from there so thats good, I will get the 0-1 size. I have a few NB asda sleepsuits which are up to 9lb and thats all really for NB - I may get a few more but have tons of 0-3 bits from hand me downs etc. I think I will get the real basics and then re asses when bubs is here so I know what size we are dealing with, then send OH to the shops asap!!!! hehe!

Off to the cinema tonight to see Valentines Day and possibly out for a pizza with some girly friends - i'm just wondering if I can get away with taking my maternity body pillow in with me to the film! Hehe!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i made a list yesterday of what i have got and was really surprised by the range of weight for size iykwim. ive got a pack of sleepsuits from asda 0-3mths up to 12lb i think, tesco newborn up to 11lb, and next 0-3 upto 14lb!! oh yeh and tesco 0-3mths ones upto 15lbs!!!!!!! i just started popping a pack in with my shopping a few weeks back and automatically went for 0-3 cos DD2 was in newborn for an hour. but i think i need to think about this as the size difference is crazy.

Lilli, i saw MW to book in at 7 weeks, then not till 16 weeks and she didnt want to see me till 28 weeks. but ive moved MW so she is seeing me at 25 weeks instead as a sort of new booking in appointment with her. 

just waiting for hubby to get home for dinner. and thinking i need to find some trousers/jeans for DD1 as she only has leggings that fit her at the moment. builders bum!! lol


----------



## Delilah

It would be cool to meet up if it can be arranged - CJ you'll have to tell us your plans when you know more about location etc :happydance:

I have had a weird day - out most of it with client meetings, back in the office being unproductive and hungry and just realised its almost 6pm! That's why... going home soon to make sesame beef stirfry with noodles for dinner.

I ordered this today - its has very good reviews and is so cute, you just put it in the bath and have both hands free to wash the baby 

https://www.roofrackshop.co.uk/Baby..._source=googlebase&utm_medium=pricecomparison I have ordered the blue!

I think I have ordered too many newborn clothes... got loads will have to sell them if they are too small.

I have my 25 week mw appt on Mon 1 March

Mx


----------



## lili24

That looks good D.. I got this one https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-acqua-bath-support-pearl-whitesoft-lime/4552499/type-i/

Hey Hett.. she did go measure quite low! And it took ages to find babys heartbeat with the doppler, I shit myself because normally I can get it very quick at home.

Thanks Linn.. I am seeing consultant at 28 weeks so I think thats why she has asked me to come back at 31 weeks.. then she said the appointments go to every 2 weeks! :wacko:

*Girls my iphone has dried out and working again! Yipeeee.. Except I've lost all my stuff off it like photos etc, will you text me your numbers so I can store them again please xxxx*


----------



## Delilah

Hi Lili yours was on my list too! I chose the one I did because it has a mesh fabric that will keep his little bum warm in the water!!!! I dont have your mobile number Lili I dont think you put it on that thread on facebook. Mx


----------



## E&L's mummy

no i dont think ive got yours either Lilli. and i didnt put mine up so i will toddle off and bash you all a ickle message from me!!

D, really looking forward to 26th hun. sorry was cooking dinner when you texted. i need to get my map book out and figure out exactly where. but there is no point you coming all the way over to Burnley. its gonna be a grown up weekend for me. over to M+D's on fri, meet D, takeaway from my all time fav chinese. hop on the train to my friends in newcastle on sat, go out with her maybe movie and a meal, stay at theirs and hubby is driving up to collect me and we are all gonna go out for sunday lunch on sunday. its my last weekend before hubby goes away for 2 months so im gonna enjoy the space and not being mummy for a couple of days.


----------



## lili24

I've facebooked you both! x x


----------



## lili24

I've just watched one born every minute from last night... oh my god!

And I ate a full easter egg while I watched it and now I might die with the heartburn!


----------



## E&L's mummy

we sat and watched it last night and when i had DD1 i was 22 so not much older than the lady called Sam. i asked hubby if i was that bad and he said no way! i was in a lot of pain but i didnt freak out as much as that. from waters breaking to DD1 being born by emergancy section was 21 hours and he said i did fabulously. awww sweet when he says things like that.


----------



## nightkd

I am up a box!! :yipee:

Thinking about changing my ticker to between mine and Drs dates (as that was where baby was measuring at 18 week scan) just for my benefit :lol: What do ya think?

xx


----------



## lili24

I really think she was acting so OTT.. but I feel bad saying that because I might be the same!! I was very nervous for her when the heartbeat dropped so low.. I would be begging for a c/s by that point. :(

How much difference do the dates make nightkd? Would it put you further ahead? :)

I found your messages with the phone numbers in my inbox, so I have all your numbers again now :flower: Mine is still the same xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili you will not be the same, honestly I think the labour is as bad but she was different, I was not acting like that. Just don't use the gas and air the way she did and you'll be fine!


----------



## nightkd

It'd put me a couple of days ahead... Dr's dates put my EDD at 17th of June, mine put me at 21st of June and Bean was measuring in the middle, so I'd gain a couple of days on the ticker :lol: (can you tell I'm starting to get impatient? :haha:)

xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

she wasnt breathing in the gas and air, she was hypervetilating, thats why she felt "off her face" you really have to breath it in properly and deep. but also she was getting herself sooo worked up she was tensing her body up which will make it hurt more. it goes against everything you want to do but the more you relax and untense your body the better your body will work. but thats jsut IMO lol. sorry i sound like a right bossy cow dont i?? lol anyway im signing off for the night. laters dudettes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trinity42

OMG ladies I just noticed early june moms are going to soon be moving to 3rd tri... 2 weeks for me and Im scared.... I have got some friends bringing used baby things for me along with some homemade salsa yumm:happydance:


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Lili, will get your no off fb later, out for the rest of the day now, will check in later.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Morning everybody! 

I woke up in a really good mood today... for a change! I been to the doctors and got a sinus infection, he prescribed some antibiotics and said to decide myself if I need them... so I'm still waiting. I'm actually not in so much pain anymore today and glad it's not a chest infection for a change. I even feel like I got enough energy today for some cleaning and tidying :) 

How are you all?


----------



## lili24

Hey Linn.. aww you are sick again! :hugs:

I'm ok! Bit tired! I put some pics of nursery so far onto Facebook! :) xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Looove the nursery :)


----------



## Hett

I have had a bit of a bump in my car today which has shaken me up lots! Bubs and I are fine though as it wasn't full impact but it has shaken me up a treat. Car doesn't look too great, and I think it was probably my fault - although OH says it was 50/50. (So sweet he is making me feel better!) Have had to have a large hot chocolate with lots of cream to calm my nerves!

We are struggling with baby names at the moment. We had one sorted for a girl so it would have been very easy - but in a way its nice not to be settled on a name, keep us thinking! I love Archie and Alfie but OH says they are too popular at the moment, but we both like Harry. Also he likes Beau (which i'm worried is too modern) and we like Dylan too.

I watched one born every minute and felt the same as you ladies. Although I have never been through labour before I would be absolutly shocked if I watched myself behaving like that! I was saying to my OH if i'm like give me a good old talking too!!! We will see though, as I say I have never done it before so i'm not one to comment yet really!

Hope all are well - miserable day here! xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

hett - I'm sure most of us won't act like the girl on one born every minute, but I'd still not like to see a video of myself in labour, the gas and air made me very drunk :rofl:

hope you are ok after the accident, did you ring the labour ward?


----------



## Hett

I didn't ring the labour ward as he has been kicking lots and i only got shunted a little bit, didn't hit my tum or anything but maybe I should just incase?

The gas and air looks great! I will be taking anything they give me i'm sure and like you say would hate to watch back how I behave! Oh did you have a long labour with your little girl? It sounds really odd but I just can't wait to go into labout - i'm obvioulsy NOT looking forward to the pain, but I feel just very up for it! I found it funny when the other lady told her husband off for walking as she was getting a headache and thought that would exactly the kind of thing I would say to my OH! Poor lady, she must have been very fed up waiting for so long.

When do you need to pack a hospital bag etc? I was thinking of getting bits together at about 30ish weeks? Not that I have a clue what to put in! toothbrush, nightie!?!


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Has anyone else got snow today? Weve had loads more than last time. Glad i left early from work otherwise i wouldn't be getting home.


----------



## -Linn-

hett I had a long labour, 38 hrs but I was induced, surely yours will be different. I had any drugs they had on offer and the spinal was the best. 

I would ring the labour ward if it was me, there should be a number on your notes, just tell them you were involved in a minor car accident and see what they say, they might ask you to come in for a quick check of baby. Saying this, I do not think anything is wrong with your baby but think it's best to get checked or at least speak to them for reassurance :) 

I had loads in my hospital bag! I would pack pyjamas, nighties, big knickers, pads (loads), toiletries, clothes, nappies and wipes for baby, some food and drink as well, you will be fed in the hospital but your OH won't. I also had my phone, charger, digital camera with extra batteries or charger, my feeding/body pillow, can't remember what else but I was not so organised with my hospital bag, I just packed it all at the last minute. I bought cheap nighties, track suit bottoms and knickers in asda which was really good as they all got ruined with all the bleeding after the birth so I just threw it all away as it was very cheap anyway. But yeah don't be surprised if your bag is more like a suitcase, it's normal!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn, I hope you feel better soon! The antibiotics saved me, I went without sleep 5 nights in a row :-( 

Lili, darn it! Won't be able to see the nursery pics until I get home since work blocks FB! Looking forward to seeing your progress!!

Hett - yikes! I would be shaken up too... Hope you feel better soon!

OK, off to my second meeting (out of 4) today, will check in later!


----------



## Hett

Linn - Thank you so much for all of the ideas - I think it is a really good idea to just get cheap trakkie bums and nighties from Asda or Primark so you don't need to be worrying about ruining things - although all of my nighties and pjs are pretty hideous so I wouldn't mind too much! haha! 38 hr labour - you poor thing, sounds very long and tiring. Here's hoping to a fantastically quick and easy birth with your second LO!

I have called the labour ward and they were lovely! Took my details and said if If I was happy then don't worry about coming in, but if baby stops moving or I start bleeding or I just need some re assurance then to pop in for them to listen in. I won't go in unless I get concerned! Thank you for your advice!

MrsDramaQueen - are you in UK? No snow with me...just lots of showers! I love the snow if I can stay indoors or enjoy it, if I have places to go and things to do then it becomes a pain!


----------



## Hett

CJ i'm so glad your getting more sleep now - I honestly wouldn't be able to function without more sleep at the moment. Especially as you sound very busy with your work etc! I am sure I will get use to lack of sleep in a few months though :thumbup:

I'm off to the Babyshow on Saturday - anyone else going? 

We already have the big bits for bubs sorted, but hoping to pick up a few freebies!


----------



## lili24

Awww glad you are both okay Hett and I hope your car is able to be fixed. I have started to collect some stuff for my hospital bag but the whole idea is so daunting! I think because I love being organised and I am scared of not remembering everything! I am looking forward to going into labour too, I want to go until my due date though, or just a few days early, at the min I am terrified of pre-term labour. I wouldn't like to see a video of myself either, and I wouldnt want the whole of Britain watching me! I dont know how those girls agreed to being filmed for that programme lol!

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

No probs, glad you rang, at least they took your details and took seriously for it! 
Ah well then you might as well treat yourself to some new pjs and nighties after you had LO. I must say I am glad I had those cheap nighties, everything was really ruined after the birth. 

Thanks for your wishes I had a long labour but it was not the norm, I am sure the next one will be easier :) I'm not going to the baby show, but I already got everything I could want for a baby anyway. I did get a new moses basket, nappies and some clothes. I still got everything from my DD and am just getting a few nice bits which I can't resist. Psssst I live very close to kiddicare they got such a huge showroom it is almost like going to one of those baby shows. So if I need anything I will go there :) Let us know how it went!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Hey everyone! I didn't see this thread or I would've posted earlier! My little surprise is due June 6th, I'm on team yellow :) Hope everyone and their bumps are doing well :)


----------



## -Linn-

hey stuffymuffy :) I am also due June 6th! But not patient enough to stay on team yello.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Aw! I haven't seen anyone with my due date yet so I'm excited now lol I've almost given in a few times, but I really want the surprise :) Looks like you've got a little princess on the way, congrats!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Hett glad you and bubs are ok, sorry about the car tho.

Lilli, love the wallpaper hun!

Linn, glad youve got some drugs to sort your sinus out.

well this time next week Butterbean will be Viable. gosh its going fast. ive been to see my friend who is moving to germany next week, cried like an idiot all the way home, really gonna miss just popping up to hers for a cuppa and chat. come home with a boot full of bits for the baby tho, bless her.


----------



## -Linn-

yes I got another little girl on the way, which is fab as I can use all DDs clothes again :)


----------



## nightkd

Welcome Stuffymuffy! :) Congrats on your surprise! Where in the US are you?

I have my glucose test tomorrow morning (7:30am) and DH isn't going to be coming in with me :cry: Less worried about it than I was earlier in the week, just concerned that it's going to make me sick - taking lots of things to distract me!!!

Having a couple of bits of fruit today shouldn't be a big deal, should it? I was just told to avoid having lots of sugar and/or starch...

xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

nightkd, I have the same worries about the sweet stuff they make you drink! My GTT is still a few weeks away though. Good luck!

Welcome stuffymuffy 

I agree Lili, I would never agree to being filmed in labour for the whole of a country to watch! Crazy people... 

I just discovered the Natural Parenting forum in the Parenting section, those ladies are full of wonderful advice for those of us choosing to use cloth diapers! I now have my entire registry geared up and ready  I had to make a separate registry for the diapers and accessories, and the registry for the gear (bouncer, swing, breast pump, etc...). It's finally sinking in that I have less than 12 weeks to go before I'm off work!!!!


----------



## Second Chance

Change my team looks like I was wrong all along!! I am on team blue!! Went in for my ultrasound at the dr today and using their machine she found his little weiwer, Its deffiantely a BOY!!!


----------



## lili24

CJ what happens with the registry? Do you put things on it and people buy them all for you? :) that's amazing! 

This heartburn is a killer, I had to sleep sitting up last night! I've forgotten what it's like to feel 'normal' now!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes Lili, registries are like a "wish list" for everything you can potentially want when you're having a baby! We also do them for weddings, so that people guide their gift purchases to items we actually want  A lot of stores even have an additional incentive, in that whatever is remaining on your registry after the event date (i.e. birth of baby), you can get 10-15% off the regular price for items. I had a lot of fun researching and creating my gift registry!


----------



## -Linn-

You are lucky CJ but our parents are buying things for us too!


----------



## nightkd

I really need to finalize our registries...they've been sitting there for a while and I've got some stuff on them that we don't need anymore...

Are you just doing big things (eg stroller, breastpump) or little things too (eg toys, toiletries) for your registries?

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

nightkd, we're also placing some toys and smaller items on the registries, for people who don't want to spend too much on us  One thing I love doing for my pregnant friends is making a basket of a bunch of the smaller items on the registry and wrapping it all in receiving blankets instead of wrapping paper!


----------



## nightkd

Okay, I added a load of smaller things for that reason, but then people suggested that I should just do the bigger things (DH is making all the furniture anyway) and 'extras'..

xx


----------



## Delilah

Hett glad you are ok after your bump, the car can be fixed. Hi Stuffymuffy

CJ I found the natural parenting forum a while ago when I decided to go down the cloth diaper route. I have also been reading the threads on baby wearing and a few other things which I think are quite fascinating - not sure I would be 100% natural though! I've been going into the review thread for products too.

I am so tired tonight, been speaking at an event this afternoon linked to 4 other venues throughout the northwest linked by multiway video conferencing technology which for the whole went ok! I need to check emails and go to bed have a heavy day tomorrow too, cant wait for weekend. I have one of Paul's formal black tie dinners on Saturday at Old Trafford so have to decide what to wear for that and whether to get my hair put up or not.

Lili your room is gorgeous I love all her pink clothes!!! Hoping ours will be painted by the weekend and that we can choose carpet.

E&L I know what you mean I am viable on Monday! 

My rainforest bouncer came today it is gorgeous!!! Paul has already assembled that and the play gym, my spare room is turning into a baby storage room! Will all go into the nursery when it can!

Night all.

Marie xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

nightkd said:


> Welcome Stuffymuffy! :) Congrats on your surprise! Where in the US are you?
> 
> I have my glucose test tomorrow morning (7:30am) and DH isn't going to be coming in with me :cry: Less worried about it than I was earlier in the week, just concerned that it's going to make me sick - taking lots of things to distract me!!!
> 
> Having a couple of bits of fruit today shouldn't be a big deal, should it? I was just told to avoid having lots of sugar and/or starch...
> 
> xxx

Thank you :) Congrats to you too. I'm in NY.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

nightkd, we've already bought all our furniture and stroller, all that's left are the other "big" things like bouncer, swing, playpen, bassinet, high-chair, breast pump and car seat. The rest of the items on the registry are small. Then we have our cloth diaper registry, which counts as a BIG item given they're almost $30 CAD each and we need another 24 minimum (I already bought 12). 

Heading to bed early tonight, think I'm still sleep deprived from my bad sinusitus last week. Linn, I hope you feel better when you wake up!!!

Lili, OMG I love what you did with the nursery!!!! So cute! We'll be doing something like this for her "big girl's" room in our new house, we needed to be a bit more neutral as we're going to be placing ours on the market... But I can't wait to have a pink room for her too 

Chat tomorrow!


----------



## stuffymuffy

I'm so far behind all of you haha I haven't even started my registry yet :dohh:


----------



## Hett

Morning everybody!
Hope everyone got good nights sleeps and thank you all for your well wishes yesterday after my bump in the car!
Having a day spent upstairs today as we have builders in sorting out some damp - they have all of our external doors open so it is freeezing! I'm trying to think of lots of jobs to do upstairs! 
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Morning everybody! 

Hett I got some damp in my house also, it is in the bathroom upstairs caused by the roof and damp in the attic... the word damp makes me cringe. We are actually having a whole new roof done this week... well we were going to. But of course they haven't turned up!! 

You see CJ here that is totally normal. They were going to start on Monday morning and have it all finished by the end of today. And what shall I say yesterday afternoon they finally turned up delivered all the material into our front garden (thank you) and then put up scaffolding and then they just left again and today noone has even showed up. But I didn't expect anything else, when they said they would do it within 3 days I was already thinking it wouldn't happen. I can't wait for them to come now though as I want to store stuff in that attic and decorate the bathroom so badly! 

Thanks CJ I am feeling better now. Hope after this cold I will get a rest for a while!


----------



## Hett

Oh that is typical that they didn't turn up. I got home yesterday to find ours just sitting in their van - not sure how long they had been there for, but probably for a few hours! Got some other people coming to do the floors today too so will keep fingers crossed they turn up! Hope yours get themselves into gear soon Linn!

I am sure my blood pressure has just gone up ALOT. I am fuming at Asda as I have ordered some sleepsuits and muslin squares with them twice now and both times they have sent through totally the wrong design!!! I spoke to them both times and they have issued me with a £5 evoucher, but I don't want to re order from them again to get the wrong item again!!! They said that in their t&c's they state that the designs and patterns may vary. Well these designs are TOTALLY different! Seems very bizarre!


----------



## Hett

Phew, feel better after my rant.


----------



## -Linn-

you can use the evoucher for something other than clothes hun, I only ever order clothes at next, I know the sizes and you get what you order really fast. Or go to one of George stores and have a look there.

In some ways I want them to come and do that roof, but it's also going to be very loud and they apparently work from 8-4 which I doubt but we shall wait and see if they turn up next week.


----------



## Mrs G

LOL!! loving the rant about builders!! My dh runs a building firm and he get SOOOOO annoyed by them! They take more time on fag/tea/pee breaks than working!! And never expect much on a Friday afternoon!!

Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## -Linn-

MrsG thats it, they drink more tea and talk more (by the sounds of it) then they do any work. At least we are paying them for the job and not the hour. So today noone turned up at all. Which I am not unhappy about as it means DD can have her nap soon and won't get woken up! But the roof needs doing so hopefully next week. I never ever expected them to be done by the end of today like they said they would lol....


----------



## 3boys

Linn sorry you are having such a crappy time with the builders. Hopefully they will get it done at lightening speed early next week!


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks hun, I am not really annoyed about it though, as that's what I expect with builders in this country. You have to take their word with a pinch of salt :) 

I will just be glad when it's sorted and I can have my backroom for prams and buggies and shoes and coats and not use it as a store room as I can't store anything in the damp attic! My own bedroom is looking like a stock room of a baby shop right now lol... it will be lovely when it's all sorted but as long as they do it before baby arrives I will be happy!


----------



## 3boys

I think builders are the same everywhere! I'm sure it'll be all sorted in time for baby. I am so bored today. there is so much i have to do but i just dont seem to have the energy to do it!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL our contractor said he'd be done at the end of January: he was done by a hair on Saturday February 13th, literally 15 minutes before DH's family started arriving. And even then, he had to come back for some last minute details yesterday... Had we not had the family coming over, he likely would have taken even longer! But all of it is done now, this weekend I can rearrange, take pictures and upload onto FB!

Linn, are you better today? I finally slept all night, yay!!! Was rested enough to do 45 minutes lower leg work-out before heading into work, the first time in 2 weeks I've done any exercise. I think I have 3 more doses of the antibiotics to take then I'm done! I usually get a thrush infection after antibiotics, just waiting for that to manifest now...

I've decided to stop buying clothes and things for baby, as everyone keeps telling me we'll get a lot of gifts. I don't really buy it but will wait and see  I washed all of Zoë's clothes last week, and it's ready to fold and put away, but part of the problem is that people aren't meant to know the gender: which means I can't put it in the nursery yet, will have to put it back into the suitcase I was storing it in! This is complicated...


----------



## 3boys

CJ how do you keep a secret like that? I swore that i wasnt going to tell anyone if it was a girl and yet i was hardly out of the scanning centre before i had rang half the country! I am so so bad at keeping secrets!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow it's been tough! Think I've slipped up a couple of times by saying "she" but then countered it by saying "he"  My mom and several others are convinced it's a boy because apparently I've slipped up and said so :haha: Not sure we'll be able to make it to the end without letting the cat out of the bag! We really wanted that element of suprise for everyone else, even though we know...


----------



## sweetniss113

hello ladies just wanted to say YAY im 24 weeks today.


----------



## nightkd

Jeez CJ, well done you!! DH and I were way to excited to tell everyone...we couldn't keep it a secret for 24 hours, let alone the rest of the pregnancy!! :lol:

Congrats Sweetniss :D I have a week to go (going by my Drs EDD...)

I'm not feeling too good today...gonna try crocheting again (maybe without ending up throwing the ball of wool across the room this time :rofl:)!

xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

Aw. Today seems to just be one of those days, I feel so blah too. Ooooh I love to crochet too! Seems like a good day to start another blanket for LO :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

It's really hard keeping this secret, but it'll be worth it in the end I hope 

yay on 24 weeks sweetniss!

stuffymuffy and nightkd, I've been knitting up a storm  not that good with crochet though!


----------



## stuffymuffy

I've always wanted to learn to knit but I could never get the hang of it.


----------



## sweetniss113

stuffymuffy said:


> I've always wanted to learn to knit but I could never get the hang of it.

I am the same I want to learn to knit but could not get it but I can crochet a baby blanket in a day. I have so many done already.


----------



## stuffymuffy

sweetniss113 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to learn to knit but I could never get the hang of it.
> 
> I am the same I want to learn to knit but could not get it but I can crochet a baby blanket in a day. I have so many done already.Click to expand...

Me too! I know I'm not going to need as many as I'm making but it keeps me occupied lol Have you made any other bits for LO? I've been made some hats and booties and I really want to try my hand at them but I'm terrible at reading patterns.


----------



## nightkd

sweetniss113 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to learn to knit but I could never get the hang of it.
> 
> I am the same I want to learn to knit but could not get it but I can crochet a baby blanket in a day. I have so many done already.Click to expand...

I wish I could crochet a baby blanket! Doesn't even need to be in a day!! :lol:

I found some patterns for booties (gonna practice a bit more with regular squares, but I honestly just have this inability to crochet...I know what to do, but can't do it...)..

I am in a LOT of pain at the moment...I don't think it's anything serious, but it hurts like heck! I was sick this morning, so I think it's something to do with that - gut upset etc...just wish it would ease off. I tried a warm bath, but that didn't help much. Bean seemed to enjoy it though!! :lol: Gonna make myself a baked potato and hope that THAT might help! :dohh:

xx


----------



## angelbaby999

:hugs:Hey all!!
Hope you ladies are all well. My little ladie has been kicking like crazy lately, it is quite fun now as friends can see my bump moving and hubby feels much more involved now. Our little miss seems to wait for daddy to get home from work, then as soon as she hears him she is off - I'm sure she is rearranging the furnature in there daily!
feeling fairly exhausted at the moment, just want to sleep constantly.
Oh and I tried THREE of my maternity trousers/jeans on today and realised that I had outgrown them all :shrug: (much to my horror!) 
I am getting so excited not, I think it is actually beginning to sink in that she is a real bubba and she will be in my arms in just a matter of weeks (ok 15 weeks but still!)
Hubby and I are house hunting at the mo, and are hoing to be in by the time our lil lady arrives, so things are pretty hectic. We are saving so hard too, but it will be worth it.
I too have the crocheting bug, but it is just finding the time!
well off to bed now all, but :hugs: to you all!
xxx


----------



## sweetniss113

I have made about 4 sets of hats with matching sweaters and booties 15 blankets and a teddy so far and am working on a cross stitch quilt at the moment I am about half done with it


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Holy cow sweetniss! Good going! Took me 10 years to make the cross-stitch that's now up on the wall of the nursery :wacko: Can't imagine making a cross stitch QUILT! And great knitting work too!


----------



## chrissypm

Hey all!
Im a late joiner but so far loving this site! im due june 5th. On team yellow


----------



## 3boys

chrissypm said:


> Hey all!
> Im a late joiner but so far loving this site! im due june 5th. On team yellow

hi and welcome. I am due sometime between 27th of may and 2nd of june (got 3 different dates from 3 different scans) but i am going with the 2nd of june! I already have 3 boys and we are now expecting our first little princess!!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ sorry I didn't post anymore yesterday, I feel much better now... I got a cold but at least that horrible sinus pain is gone, it was also keeping me awake at night :) 

How is everyone today? We been out playing in the snow with DD for a couple of hrs this morning, now I'm just waiting for my lunch to cook and then it's off shopping for DD and the baby :)


----------



## Hett

Snow??? We have no snow! Do you have alot Linn?

Wow I would love to crochet - I would also love to knit! I just love knitted baby things, I have been knitted a few so will put them to good use!

OH has a horrible sickness bug and bladder infection on top of it - Had the ambulance guy out this morning who has reassured us but he is very unwell poor love. And was meant to be the baby show today :( But i'm glad I can look after him - been running around like a looney!

Hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday! Let us know what you buy Linn!! I have been to town this morning to get OH some pills and grabbed some Next sleepsuits (size 0 - 1) which is up to 10lb so will hopefully last a few weeks....hopefully!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone! My personal trainer apt got cancelled today, she's sick... So instead I'll swim at my friends' condo building. Before that, I'm going yarn shopping with my friend to get even more baby yarn for knitted projects!!! It's so fast to knit a baby sweater, I started one on Wednesday and it appears it will be done by this weekend!

I'm not allowed to shop anymore until the baby showers... Ordered 12 more diapers yesterday (so will have 24 in the house, need about 48 for only 1 extra wash per week), the smaller sizes with pockets for increased absorbancy (AMG Duo Pocket All-in-2). They have 25 different colours, I want them all 

In the last 3 days, we can see baby moving around, it's crazy! She's finally gotten big enough to bypass the whole anterior placenta issue  I sat on the couch knitting last night with my shirt up watching her :cloud9:

Linn, hope you're sinusitis is resolving! Did you start the antibiotics? I'm done my treatment now, and no sign of thrush yet (knock on wood!).

OK, need to take my shower now before my knitting buddy arrives for our expedition. Will check in later!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ yeah I started them yesterday.. luckily I never had thrush before, not that I know of anyway!

Hett yeah we had some snow here, not loads but some.. I didn't get anything for baby today, I need to order it all online. Ordered some bits already but I don't like what they got in stores. DD got new shoes, peppa pig knickers and a peppa pig umbrella. OH said I can order what I want for baby next week :)


----------



## -Linn-

So am looking to get these 

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/1/4

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/1/3

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/2/2

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/2/9

Already got loads of other bits from the current collection. Not getting too much as I got loads already from DD!


----------



## -Linn-

double post


----------



## lili24

Just popping in before I go for a bath while OH makes us a curry! Been working today, it should be illegal on Saturdays!

Nice Linn.. I love all of those and have a few things from next with those same characters on xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Very cute Linn! Lili, what are you doing working on Saturdays? ;-) I know, sometimes there are just things you need to catch up on...

I'm going for a nap now, so tired as I only slept on and off last night for no reason :-( Will check in later!


----------



## -Linn-

OMG I just told OH to go to Tescos cause I want to eat Pringles! 

CJ hope you can get a rest!


----------



## Trinity42

Oh my goodness. I was laying in the bathtub taking a bubble bath and I was looking at my belly and I could seem movements.. Almost like a spasm but I could feel her kicking from the inside... To be honist I didnt think I would be able to see movements this soon being a US size 18/20 before getting pregnant. I know its not a big deal to most of you but im totally overly happy... I cant sleep right now I slept most of the day. I am really hungry and theres nothing here to eat, and being almost 1am nothing is open.


----------



## nightkd

Aww congrats Trinity :) I can't sleep at the moment either...gonna go lay down in a minute as I am tired, I just prefer to stay up late and get up late...!

Isn't there a 24hr Walmart near you? Or Sonic...supposedly "open til midnight or later" and everyone else's seems to be open til 2am! Ours is not... :grr::lol: Though the thought of anything from Sonic makes me want to vom at the moment, so that's not a big deal for me! :lol:

I'm rambling away.... DH went go-karting today and I really wanted to do it too, but decided not to because of Bean...the rules at the venue didn't seem to have anything about no karting when pregnant! But thought it was probably safer incase someone shunted me or something... :shrug: Will just have to go after Bean is born!

xxx


----------



## littlepne

OMG... September stars in 2nd tri???? How scary is that?!

Morning everyone by the way!


----------



## -Linn-

morning! yeah it is scary, we will be in 3rd tri very soon... although it doesn't really make a difference to me as I don't really post anything on 2nd tri anyway, I just respond to threads others have opened. 

I am good, went to bed early (at 11 pm) and then slept reasonably well and then DD woke up at 8 saying she needed a wee, so I was cheeky told her through the babyphone to wee in her nappy and then she went back to sleep until 9.30 so I got a lie in :) Not sure what we will do today, I gotta get up and sort out the kitchen in a minute, OH is still asleep and then maybe go to the park if it stops snowing! I want to go and buy a few more baby clothes but it's pointless I've been to all the shops a few times and they didn't have anything I liked!!


----------



## Hett

Oh Linn I laughed out loud when you said about asking your daughter through the monitor to just wee in her nappy! Sounds very much like something I would do! And brilliant on your OH saying you can order bits for your LO next week! Permission! I have to hide the things I buy (or at least the prices!)

Congrats Trinity! Bet you were thrilled! I just love the feeling!

nightkd I think you were wise not to go Karting this time - But best to be safe rather than sorry! Something to look forward to after LO has arrived!


----------



## -Linn-

haha Hett I have hidden things before, this time it's not too bad... my mum send some money to buy stuff so I already got quite a bit from next and he couldn't say anything! 

yeah DD is out of nappies now during the day so she will always tell me when she needs a wee, bless her must have woken up and forgotten she had a nappy on.. what a lazy cow I am, but if I would have got up and brought her potty in she wouldn't have gone back to sleep! 

We went to the park this morning and played in the snow some more but now the sun is out and it's all melting! Hope it will be spring soon! 

What did you buy then Hett? At least it's your first so you need to buy everything, I got no excuse we got everything already!


----------



## Bexx

Hi girls, hope you're all enjoying your pregnancies. 2nd tri seems to be whizzing by. :D

Could I be updated on the 1st page to say I'm on Team Blue please? My EDD is 28th June. :flower:


----------



## Hett

I only brought one pack of sleepsuits from Next - 

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boy... By Product&quot;&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Newborn Boys

The problem is I don't actually like the one at the front with the donkey on it (I just am not keen on cartoony things on boys - girls clothes with cartoony bits on are fine, but not as ken on boys) but I love the stripy one and the stars! I will sell the donkey one on ebay as it i the one with the tag on it. I have a few others to sell that have come as a set with one I didn't like! Or trousers I liked with a top I didn't! OH thinks i'm bonkers!

I am also going to buy these at some point soon - again, I only like the stripey one and the stars ones! Will sell the others! LOL!

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boy... By Product&quot;&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Newborn Boys

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boy... By Product&quot;&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Newborn Boys



Am thinking I might need afew more short sleeved vests as bubs might be in them if the weather is nice! Oh but I just love The Little White Company and Mini Boden baby stuff - you must go on there if you havn't already. Gorgeous stuff but VERY VERY expensive! :( I have found a few bits from these companies new on ebay so that's what I am thinking of doing. But also bubs will need at least one special outfit for his christening (which I am hoping and fingers crossed can have as OH and I arn't married), which I would like this summer. We have a family christening gown which he would wear but not for the whole day so thinking of some dungarees for after - I love dungarees!


----------



## Hett

I only brought one pack of sleepsuits from Next - 

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boy... By Product&quot;&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Newborn Boys

The problem is I don't actually like the one at the front with the donkey on it (I just am not keen on cartoony things on boys - girls clothes with cartoony bits on are fine, but not as ken on boys) but I love the stripy one and the stars! I will sell the donkey one on ebay as it i the one with the tag on it. I have a few others to sell that have come as a set with one I didn't like! Or trousers I liked with a top I didn't! OH thinks i'm bonkers!

I am also going to buy these at some point soon - again, I only like the stripey one and the stars ones! Will sell the others! LOL!

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boy... By Product&quot;&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Newborn Boys

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boy... By Product&quot;&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Newborn Boys



Am thinking I might need afew more short sleeved vests as bubs might be in them if the weather is nice! Oh but I just love The Little White Company and Mini Boden baby stuff - you must go on there if you havn't already. Gorgeous stuff but VERY VERY expensive! :( I have found a few bits from these companies new on ebay so that's what I am thinking of doing. But also bubs will need at least one special outfit for his christening (which I am hoping and fingers crossed can have as OH and I arn't married), which I would like this summer. We have a family christening gown which he would wear but not for the whole day so thinking of some dungarees for after - I love dungarees!


----------



## Hett

Oh gosh sorry my hugely long post came up twice!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good Sunday everyone! I posted photos of our complete home renos on FB for those of you who are my friends there. Took me forever! Nursery still not done as we don't have the crib and linens yet but I posted what we have so far 

Craving pancakes, may make some for lunch shortly...

Linn, hope you're healing fast!!!

Nice stuff Hett!!!


----------



## lili24

Hey girls. My dad came and put the babies wall letters up this morning, they look fab! 

I've just eaten a nice roast dinner whilst going on a tour of CJs house :) haha. It looks so lovely CJ! The basement looks so big! I like the nursery so far and your picture looks lovely on the wall. You seem to have so many stairs, I feel sorry for you hoovering them :lol: our house is 3 storeys and I HATE vacuuming it! 

Xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks Lili!!!! I agree, I hate vacuuming in general and also cleaning, but I'm a bit OCD for tidiness so we have a cleaning lady come in every 2nd week  Will you post the photos of the letters on the wall? I want to see!!!


----------



## 3boys

CJ did you have your pancakes? i am really craving banana ice-cream for some reason! i havent had it in years and havent a clue where to find it but i cant get it out of my head!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yep! Had strawberry pancakes (fresh strawberries added to the batter) with maple butter  LOL on the banana ice cream craving! Maybe a banana milk shake would take care of it?


----------



## 3boys

Junebug_CJ said:


> Yep! Had strawberry pancakes (fresh strawberries added to the batter) with maple butter  LOL on the banana ice cream craving! Maybe a banana milk shake would take care of it?

yeah i was thinking that, i will have to take a trip to burger king tomorrow!


----------



## Delilah

Evening girls - not been around much this weekend - avoiding my email after the week from hell at work and also busy nursery painting and at a black tie do last night. Monday almost here already not looking forward to work :nope: but I'm 24 weeks tomorrow so can celebrate my own V-day!!!! Yay!!!

I love all the outfits Linn & Hett and CJ just did your house tour after watching 24 - looks fabulous - FB is very annoying it used to show you when friends put pictures up... now I cant keep up with anything!

Anyway bed soon for me I think so I can wake up refreshed at 5am for my 7am meeting, going to stop the super early morning meetings soon. Not sure if I'll go to aqua natal tomororow night or not - I had to leave with wet hair in the rain last week as the swimming baths didnt have hair dryers! Depends how cold it is I suppose.

Marie xx


----------



## lili24

:) Yeh I took some pics of the letters already. I will add them onto FB in the morning because I need to make a private album, we haven't told many people her name yet. :)

Those pancakes sound delicious! And I like the idea of a cleaning lady. Not sure I need one at the minute though because I've become quite obsessed with cleaning! 

Is anyone having Braxton hicks yet? I keep having them when I sit in the same position for too long, and they ease when I move. Not painful but my belly goes really tight. 

Where is Emma? She's been quiet :) xxxx


----------



## lili24

Hey Marie :flower: 

Looking forward to your nursery pics. 

Night night xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, Lili, looking forward to seeing the pics!!! You could always get a cleaning lady when your LO comes around! That way you'll have more time to cuddle 

Marie, we need to resume our daily emails, I miss you!!! Can't wait to see your pics!
3boys, now you've given me a craving for banana milk shake! 

Lili, I've had a bit of tightening but it's not come and go, so I'm not sure if they are BHs or not... Tend to notice the tightening when I'm running around at work :-(

Emma, hope everything is OK hun!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, hope you're all ok.

I think I've been having occasional BH. Had a really strong one after :sex:......:blush: !! 

Have got a real complex atm, people keep saying how small I am. I don't think there was much difference between my 20 and 22 week bump pics and now everyone I meet says what a little bump I have. :cry:

Question for the baby clothes experts, what size is best to buy? I don't want stuff swamping her but I also don't want to have to buy loads more after a week!!

Kath xx


----------



## Delilah

I'm back in my own office now - Lili ditto!!! Mine wont be finished when I post, just the walls, ceiling, curtains and carpet - the files and books on the shelf units still need to be moved downstairs once Paul builds storage.

CJ, just emailed you :flower: 

Mrs G I have too many newborn clothes but will sell what I dont use. Not buying any more until after he gets here and I know how big/small he is. Still no movement but have been getting his heartbeat nice and strong on the doppler :thumbup:

Going to post some bump pics now.

Mxx


----------



## Delilah

Here are my bump pics - in order top row from left to right 17, 20, 21 weeks

bottom row left to right 22 & 24 weeks (today)
 



Attached Files:







Marie - 17 week bump.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 0









Marie - 20 week bump.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 0









Marie - 21 week bump.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 0









Marie 22 week bump.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 0









Marie - 24 week bump.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 3boys

Lili yes i have been getting bh most nights when im sitting watching TV. My bump gets really tight like i'm going to explode although they are not painful yet.

CJ i dont think im gonna get my banana milkshake today as i am so so tired so you will have to have one for me. Caleb was up last night and when i got him back down at 3 i couldnt get back to sleep, was still looking at the clock after 4 and then Ryan and Evan decided to wake at 7 and run around their room like raving lunatics! It just seems so unfair as Philip was off last week and the kids slept great. They just decide to act up the morning he goes back.

Does anyone else feel like this pregnancy is never going to end? I am so sick of being pregnant and June seems so far away. Maybe its because i was pregnant last year I just hope i go on the first date given to me by ultrasound and not have to wait until June. Although knowing my luck I'll have to wait and be induced on the 12th June! LOL


----------



## 3boys

delilah the pics of your bump are lovely. You are so neat.


----------



## Delilah

3boys I cannot imagine having to run around after 4 children! I think my world will be turned 100% upside down with this one baby! Hope you manage to nap today xx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ your house looks fab, i didn't come online yesterday anymore but think I will make some cherry pancakes for lunch in a minute :) 

Delilah nice bump you got there, have you been feeling him now? I never stop feeling my baby these days, I wonder if she ever sleeps! 

It's monday so cleaning day for me today, wish I had a cleaner, but it's not going to happen. Noone turned up to do the roof again this morning, it's just lovely to have scaffolding up and the whole front garden full of roof tiles and other stuff and the car parked somewhere else :(


----------



## 3boys

Delilah said:


> 3boys I cannot imagine having to run around after 4 children! I think my world will be turned 100% upside down with this one baby! Hope you manage to nap today xx

I'm sure it will be fine! Better to get it over and done with! The easy part is nearly over (having them) now all i got to do is raise them with an education and some morals!! LOL. 
I have no chance of getting to nap today. Roll on 7pm when i can get the kids to bed and myself!


----------



## lili24

Nice bump D! It kinda looks like the shape of my bump, I might have guessed you were having a girl too if I didn't know better! :)

Linn I can't believe those workmen did not turn up again, did you call them and see what the hell they are doing? Sooo annoying!!

I went back to hospital today for my burns and finally got discharged. I'm soooo happy! I have been going every 3 days and it's really been interferring with my work. Wooohooo!


----------



## lili24

Last night I ate hot toffee fudge cake and I thought my baby might fall out because she was bouncing around so much after it! I am used to kicks and wiggles but that was something else. She musta got a sugar rush! :lol:


----------



## -Linn-

No I didn't ring them, OH can do that later! 

Glad you got discharged, are you feeling better? 

Oh that cake sounds lovely :)


----------



## lili24

Yeh much better now! :)

That is so shit, I bet you just want them to come and get it all finished with. 

I just noticed my ticker is down to double figures now.. 99 days to go....


----------



## -Linn-

yeah less than a hundred days now :) 

yeah I want them to take their crap away, we got a big front garden with space for 1 cars and now it's full of crap, just had some skips delivered :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Delilah said:


> 3boys I cannot imagine having to run around after 4 children! I think my world will be turned 100% upside down with this one baby! Hope you manage to nap today xx

I feel the same... I'm very nervous about not being able to adapt...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, so good that you've been discharged and that your burns are healing nicely! LOL on the sugar rush bouncing baby  And yay on the 99 days, isn't it exciting to be in the double digits?? You'll be done 26 weeks tomorrow and starting week 27, officially 3rd tri, sooooooo excited for you and can't wait to join you next week!!!

I've noticed Zoë moves a lot after I eat citrus fruit/drinks... Weird?

Linn, that really sucks regarding your builders! Can't believe how long this has been dragging! Our contractor is coming back today to fix some last little details, hopefully this will finally be the end of it!

D, totally love your bump! You're just baby


----------



## emmadrumm77

*HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Ladies!!!!!!!* :flower:

Wow half term had me soooo busy!! Had my sister and her 3 small girls up..........what a fab time the kids all had and not 1 argument!!! Sorry if i worried you by not being on here since Wednesday..................just been running around like a mad lady xxxx
I have read the last 15 pages................blimey ladies you can chat xxxxx:haha:

Soooooooo CJ let us know when you will be in England..........Christmas hols are then so i maybe escaping to see you xxx

Lili...............My apts are 12week scan, 16wk midwife, 20wk scan, then midwife at 28wk, 34, 38 and 40wk xxxxxx

Welcome to newbies.............am now going to add you...................
Also will update the colours as well xxxx

Can not believe next week we will have a 3rd Tri thread..................MADNESS!!!

I have been very well, except last night when my whole tummy ached...........real muscle ache all over!!! Had to take paracetamol as was quite bad!! Think i just over did it over the last few days having 5 kids in the house who were all young (5yr, 5yr, 4 yr, 2yr, 2yr), but was lovely all the same!!

Missed you all soooooooooooooooo much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Hi Emma 

Nice to see you back, glad to hear you had such a nice week :)


----------



## natasja32

Hi girls...Hope you are all well. Im so busy today,i must be nesting! I just cant stop cleaning! I still have to decide what to make for dinner. I have skinless chicken fillets...any ideas what i can make with those??:shrug:


----------



## Delilah

Lili what a relief you are ok -and congrats on double digits! Linn I havent had any movement yet, getting very impatient to feel him moving about now.... maybe I should try some hot toffee fudge cake! I've given up chocolate for Lent but toffee is fine 

Linn how annoying about your builders, it makes me laugh that we accept this as normal in the UK - I would have no clients if our company behaved like that!

Welcome back Emma!

I've been sniffling and blowing my nose all day so will give aqua natal a miss tonight given I would have to leave the baths with wet hair, treadmill instead for me and some upper body stuff I hope if I get home on time.

CJ thank you I feel like I've put lots of weight on my legs and bum as well so its good to hear it looks like all bump!

Mxx


----------



## Delilah

CJ sorry to ask but I have trawled this thread for 10 minutes and cant find it - do you have the list of safe cold meds you gave Linn a few weeks ago to hand? If not I'll come back and dig deeper later on - I need to see if I have any of it at home later to stop these sniffles just took 2 paracetamol.

IGNORE THIS POST I FOUND IT ON PAGE 278!!!

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah, I do find it normal. So I'm not too upset but hope they get going soon now they got all their equipment and material lying around the front garden! 

You should speak to your midwife about the lack of movement, by now you should be feeling him at least intermittently. Not saying there is anything to worry about but worth mentioning it to your midwife when you see her! I guess she will ask you about movement anyway, mine has told me to ring the labour ward if my baby doesn't move much!

Hi Natasja, I could need some of your energy. Hmmmmh I eat chicken breast fillets all the time. What I make with it: chicken curry, chicken in a creamy sauce with Ham and mushrooms and pasta, chicken fajitas, enchiladas, cesar wraps, or stir fry with vegetables and noodles... or just cut it into strips and have it with mash, veg and gravy. cut into cubes, breaded to make chicken nuggests with potatoe wedges and salad. Maybe there is something in there you fancy.. I know it is difficult to cook for a family... here there is always something OH or DD don't like.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili....................sorry i forgot to say...........glad you are on the mend hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

I have a midwife appointment next Monday Linn, do you think I should ring the hosptial and ask them what they think about me feeling nothing? I dont want to get myself all worked up over nothing but I am now worried with you saying that? I think I might post on 2nd tri general board and ask if there is anyone else in this position.

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

I did not want to worry you I did not feel my DD until late maybe 24 weeks but then I did feel her regularly after that. Don't ring the hospital, you didn't have any movement yet so it's not like it's decreased or anything, but definetely tell the midwife on Monday. Mine asked me about movement so I told her it was very much and very regular and then she told me to ring the ward if it gets less. Maybe you can get extra scans until you get regular movement!


----------



## Mrs G

Happy V day Delilah!!

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Delilah.................i wish you could feel you baby!!! Must be so annoying!!! The midwife will listen to the baby on Monday anyway and put your mind at rest!! Maybe this is a sign that you will have a very sleepy content baby??? It probably just can not be arsed to wiggle around!!!

Oh and happy V-Day hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Thanks guys I am going to try not to stress myself out and will speak to mw on Monday at my 25 week appt. I have no reason (apart from my own impatience) to be worried - Paul said (I think courtesy of Google) some women dont feel their babies at all - I hope I'm not one of them! Mxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

gosh can you imagine the shock if you didnt know you were preggers and suddenly you felt a boot!?!?!?!? lol


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone
I am really suffering from the old braxton hicks today! Have been seriously uncomfortable since four o clock. I'm not quite sure why though because I was just sat there and hadn't done anything strenuous. They say to change activity when you feel uncomfortable, but when I tried to walk back to the car, I was in agony! My stomach was rock hard and I could barely breath. Things have calmed a little now, but I am still really uncomfortable. 
E&Ls mummy, I have a friend who didn't find out she was pregnant untill 21 weeks, she was totally freaked out thinking she had a tumour!!! lol
xx


----------



## Louisa K

Me to, had really strong BH's for the last 2 weeks I'd say but they seem to be getting stronger, all good practice I suppose.. I had alot with my first pregnancy too.. I kinda like them!


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah please do not worry, just speak to your midwife next week :)

Emma I just can't imagine that you can't feel anything for nearly 9 months!


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah please do not worry, just speak to your midwife next week :)

Emma I just can't imagine that you can't feel anything for nearly 9 months!


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> Delilah please do not worry, just speak to your midwife next week :)
> 
> Emma I just can't imagine that you can't feel anything for nearly 9 months!

What? Was that a general question Linn? I can not imagin either, just hope that you are not one of them Delilah Hun. It really is an amazing feeling xx
I keep getting bh as well, rather uncomfy though. Am in bed now on phone as feeling really achy.


----------



## -Linn-

Emma you wrote that some women never feel their babies, and I just can't imagine that although I know some women don't know they are pregnant until they are in labour.


----------



## Delilah

That was me Linn - Paul had been googling when was normal for women to feel their babies move with anterior placentas and he said a few places said that some women never did!


----------



## lili24

I just put some new nursery pics on FB. Here's a bump pic just taken after my bath! With a 6 week pic to compare.. I am one chunky monkey now!!

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs238.snc3/22577_249300674896_809229896_3055089_6116082_n.jpg
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs472.snc3/25879_338688419896_809229896_3395444_5563785_n.jpg


----------



## lili24

Eeeeeeeeeeee sorry they are so MASSIVE! Filling the whole screen up with my big fat arse :haha: :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone! Lili your bump is looking so amazing!!!! And no, you're not a "chunky monkey", you're pregnant hun  

Delilah, don't worry, it is true that some women don't feel anything until later. Talk to your midwife on Monday, you may even get an extra scan out of this 

Here is my 25 week bump. Can't believe I start week 26 tomorrow...
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## aliss

I suppose we should start a thread in... 3rd tri already...

FREAKY.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

aliss said:


> I suppose we should start a thread in... 3rd tri already...
> 
> FREAKY.

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Trinity42

gulp 3rd tri already... Guess that means I need to get my butt in gear getting things ready and packing my hospital bag...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Trinity42 said:


> gulp 3rd tri already... Guess that means I need to get my butt in gear getting things ready and packing my hospital bag...

No one's going to the hospital until they're at least 36 weeks! :hugs:


----------



## Trinity42

I hope not.... Im scared of preterm labor....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Don't worry about it too much hun, you need to send positive vibes to baby ;-)


----------



## E&L's mummy

and then you will all leave me :cry: i might sneak in early just so i can join in lol.

in alot of pain last night. i think im gonna hve to stop carrying DD2. was stood at school for ages holding her and felt really sore afterwards. got a bit scared tbh. role on thurs and i might chill abit.


----------



## lili24

Thanks CJ. I love your bump you only seem to be growing around the belly, whereas I'm growing everywhere! How much weight did everyone gain so far? I'm at 22lbs. 

I'm scared to go to third tri because that's where babies are born! The final part of our journey!! :o :o


----------



## E&L's mummy

aw dotn worry Lilli. its also where you get to meet you little lady!! 

ive lost 13lb.


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> Emma you wrote that some women never feel their babies, and I just can't imagine that although I know some women don't know they are pregnant until they are in labour.

When did i say that?? I think you have baby brain hun!! :rofl:

EDIT:- Oh delilah...............Just realised that you solved the problem and it was you who said that!!! Thought i was going mad xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili24 said:


> Thanks CJ. I love your bump you only seem to be growing around the belly, whereas I'm growing everywhere! How much weight did everyone gain so far? I'm at 22lbs.
> 
> I'm scared to go to third tri because that's where babies are born! The final part of our journey!! :o :o

Only another week to go till you go over to 3rd TRI!!!!
You will be one of the first!!!!

3RD TRI THREAD WILL BE UP AT THE WEEKEND FOR THE END ON MAY PEOPLE XXXX

Congrats on 26 weeks Lili....................Loving the nursery pics.........looks fantastic xxxx

25weeks for me today!!! WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## E&L's mummy

whoop whoop, Lilli, CJ and Emma!!


----------



## 3boys

I really dont want to move over to 3rd tri. I think thats going to be the longest tri yet as everyday people will be having their babies and it will feel like I have forever left!!! 

But on a plus side i only have 99 days left.


----------



## 3boys

lili24 said:
 

> Thanks CJ. I love your bump you only seem to be growing around the belly, whereas I'm growing everywhere! How much weight did everyone gain so far? I'm at 22lbs.

You sound like me. I would love to be one of these ladies with a neat bump but unfortunately for some reason my bum always grows bigger than my bump. Everywhere else grows as well! Even my big toe looks bigger.


----------



## lili24

:lol: :lol:

Wow E&L did you lose weight in your other pregnancys too? 

I feel like sleeping all day, I just can't be bothered working! I was up so many times in the night for a wee! 

One week til my 4d scan I am so looking forward to it :)


----------



## -Linn-

Emma sorry I was too tired last night, was Delilah who said it not you... just meant that I can only half believe that!! 

Lili love your nursery, it's so pretty... I want it to be my room :) 
OMG the guys turned up this morning and within 2 hrs they took the entire roof off and have put on new foil thing to stop rain coming in an wooden beams across but I was out when they did it and now they left again? At least they can work fast once they do some work :wacko: 

Lili I put on so much weight on my hips it's not nice... do not worry hun you look lovely and your bump is very neat :) I am totally ugly again same like during the pregnancy with DD... forget about glow! I will add a pic later. I still fit in my size 10 clothes, size 12 I tried yesterday was actually too big, but my bump is seriously huge, my skin is getting tight and it's now only a question of time til those lovely stretch marks will show again! 

CJ you are looking as fab as ever :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

I agree with Linn...................Lili, for some reason little girls spread around the middle more, which makes you feel fat!! But personally i think you look amazing :flower:xxx
CJ your bump is all bump...........you don't look like you have put on anything except tummy!!!! :thumbup:
My bump is still achy today!! Have booked an extra apt with my midwife for Thursday. I had a hernia when i was 10yrs and had an operation, and so far with pregnancies it has been fine, but it is starting to ache now and is making my whole tummy sore............:cry:

Am now going to chill on sofa as DD2 has just taken herself off for a snooze!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma hope you feel better soon... those workmen came back god knows what they are doing but their radio is loud and they just got an electric saw out, hope DD will still sleep for another hour!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Thanks CJ. I love your bump you only seem to be growing around the belly, whereas I'm growing everywhere! How much weight did everyone gain so far? I'm at 22lbs.

Lili, I've put on weight everywhere  I'm up to 20 lbs already... I still fit in my "fat" pants and jeans with a belly band (the ones that I was wearing before I lost 20 lbs last year) because my arse and thighs have expanded. There is no way I could squeeze this butt into my size 0 and 2 clothes!!! I will post my 6 week bump pic and my 25 week one side by side when I get home and you'll see the big difference :blush: I also am just wearing stretchy clothes for my photos so it doesn't show as much...

I know what you mean hun, I'm nervous too about third tri and what's awaiting me (I'm starting to second guess my decision for a section but if my placenta doesn't cooperate I won't have much of a choice anyways...). But in the end, we get to meet our LO's, excited to see what she looks like and hold her!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Emma, I hope you feel better soon. That's crappy about the tummy pain!!!
Linn, your builders sound like my contractor! He'd blare the radio, but it seemed to give him momentum to get work done so I just hung out in a different area of the house. Hope it doesn't bother DD too much! Do you think they have much longer? 
E&L, take it easy! Hope your pains improve today too :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lilli, i lost 3stone with DD1 and only put on 4lb with DD2. but then lets face it, i can afford to loose some.

CJ im not too bad today thanks. i think its just carrying DD2. im getting too big to do it now. its daft, we wouldnt dream of moving really heavy furniture or something similar and yet we carry on carrying our children most of the time.

Linn glad the workmen have started.

Emma hope you are ok hun. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

God knows CJ it's gone all quite I guess they left, DD is still asleep. For once I had to close all the windows upstairs :) 

CJ I can't make up my mind either I keep thinking I want a C Section and then I keep thinking I really don't want one... luckily I haven't been given the choice so far, but yeah it is scaring me a little, the worst for me is to be away from my DD so hoping I won't be in hospital for so long this time!

Hmmmm I think I put on at least 25 lbs so far (might be more - I got no scales) so you all don't have to worry. CJ is a size 0 like a UK size 6 or 8? I know it's the smallest size. Here most places the smallest size is 8 I think, but not sure!


----------



## lili24

Awwww you all have aches and pains today :hugs: :hugs:

Linn those workmen sound a right bunch!! Hope they are gone soon!

CJ I'm glad you've put on a similar weight to me! You carry it well though, I would not have guessed you put on 20lbs. 

I keep having nightmares about being a mum, that this tiny baby is handed to me and I just don't know what to do! And that I keep dropping her! :nope:


----------



## lili24

You know what is scary, in third tri they have the march babies thread and it already says they have 7 new arrivals! I hope none of the June babies come so early :nope: Unless it's planned of course like CJs c/s. xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili it is actually a bigger company here where I live, they did a good job of those few hrs they were here for.. just wish they didn't start working at 8 already... when they do turn up :haha: 

You will be absolutely fine as a mummy :hugs: I haven't had any dreams I can remember for a few weeks now, thank god as they are usually some random stupid stuff!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> You know what is scary, in third tri they have the march babies thread and it already says they have 7 new arrivals! I hope none of the June babies come so early :nope: Unless it's planned of course like CJs c/s. xx

I think this is normal and I'm thinking some June babies might be born in April, I have been on forums for a while and there are always some that have their babies too early, and you please don't worry about premature labour, you are not high risk for that. Personally for myself I do not believe I will go into labour at all and will be over the moon if I actually do. I found that a bit funny when midwife told me what number to ring if I go into early labour, it's not going to happen! I will have my baby on June 22nd instead of 6th :) Hope not....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn, size 0 is the smallest here. I know in the European stores I buy size 34, not sure what the UK equivalent is...

Lili, I feel exactly the same way you do! Very nervous about having the responsibility for this tiny, fragile little human being... I keep being reassured by my friends that I'll be fine though, so that helps  And I find it reassuring that I'm not alone with this fear...

To be honest I don't feel I'm carrying the weight well, my backside feels huge to me... I think it's normal to feel that way though. I find you look fantastic too!!! :flower:

E&L you're right, you wouldn't be moving heavy furniture or boxes yet here you are constantly carrying your daughter! You definitely need to take it easy and she needs to get used to you not carrying her so often, when you get to third tri and your bump grows it'll be mechanically more challenging I'm sure 

Yikes at some June babies coming in April! Knock on wood that won't happen to any of us... :nope:


----------



## -Linn-

Ok I know size 34, it's like size 8 here. So I'm not doing too bad I still fit in my size 10 with DD I was more like a 12/14 at this stage!!

CJ you are looking great I don't know what you are worried about, but then I feel really ugly myself and that not because of weight gain, just spots and my face just looks different when I'm pregnant! Like they say if you're having a girl she takes your beauty away! 

Here is my 25 week bump, but I am not able to take a decent pic myself today so will get OH to take another one later!
 



Attached Files:







25_weeks_600x461.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Moongirl

hi everyone!

sorry, i've not been able to catch up on the dozens of pages i've missed!! think i'll need to buy a blackberry or something so i can keep on top of all the bnb messages :haha:

Anyway, i had a lovely weekend away with my hubby, nice and relaxing just enjoying the winter sunshine and eating for a whole army! Well, i had to celebrate reaching double digits on Sunday :)

i can't believe we're all so close to 3rd tri - scary!! i really need to get organised. I'm trying to make my decisions on baby monitors just now - anyone bought theirs yet? any recommendations? i'm between the BT 150 or the Angel care AC401 but not sure if the movement thing will make me a totally paranoid mummy or put my mind at ease!!

hope you're all doing well!
:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

I had the angel care with DD and then got a Philips Avent one which is fab and I'm still using it, this time I am buying the Vtech clear sounds one, my DD woke up so many times in the night as a newborn, every time you take em out of their bed you have to switch that alarm of the angel care off or it goes off which is extremely loud! So I didn't bother with it after a couple of nights! The best feature for a baby monitor is the parent talkback function for me. Since I got that my DD has been sleeping like an angel, if she does wake I speak to her for a few seconds and she just goes back to sleep, before I had it I would have to go into her room when she woke up and then she'd never let me leave anymore. Sorry for writing so much on those monitors! I actually got 3 for my DD alone! 

The one I am currently using 
https://www.boots.com/en/Philips-Av..._---_-Philips Avent SCD 530 DECT baby monitor

I am getting this for baby 
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0985967/Trail/searchtext>VTECH+CLEAR+SOUNDS.htm

I might use this new one for DD as it got an MP3 feature so she doesnt have to listen to the same boring tune every night anymore!


----------



## emmadrumm77

USA size 4 is a european 34 and a UK size 6.......................
European 32 34 36 38 40 42 44 46 48 50
UK 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18 20 22
Japan 5 7 9 11 13 15 17 19 21 23
USA 2 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18 20
USA LETTER XS S S M M L L XL 1X 2X


----------



## Moongirl

oooh thanks linn! the BT150 sounds quite similar to the clear sounds one you're looking at - i liked the parent talkback and being able to plug in an mp3 player (if the music they provide is anything like the stuff you get on kiddies toys it'd drive me mad!!) And i did wonder about remembering to switch off the alarm when you pick baby up - i'm rubbish at that kind of thing! mind you, it'd only be the OH i'd waken and if i'm up.... :winkwink:

i'll have a better look at the ones you've used too - thanks!!!

:hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn.................I bloomed when i was pregnant with both my DD's. This time around i have NOT bloomed at all...................look tired all the time!!!!
Think it is just a myth..............I am soooooo looking forward till June!!! I wonder who will be the first to have their baby??? 
Me and Linn are always late..................so won't be us!!! However it has changed now where they have to induce you on day 10.....................unless you sign an agreement that says you don't want to xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all!

Sorry just need to rant - I had nosebleeds last night and this morning. Know it's nothing really to worry about but got myself in a bit of a stew about it. Couldn't get hold of m/wife so rang maternity ward who were really nice and said if worried get blood pressure checked by m/w or dr. Rang dr's at 8, no appointments but ring back to 2 and there will be some more then (wtf, but ok). Rang back at 2 to be told appointments were for emergencies only and if I told her what was wrong she would determin if I really needed an appointment...............!?! When I told her, she said well the dr can see you on Thursday at 10, so basically I'm not worthy of an appointment today!! 

I do understand that they have to make sure people use dr's time properly and I do also understand I am worrying over nothing, but WHO THE F**K is she to determine if I can have an app???????????? All I wanted was a little reassurance!!! :cry:

Sorry if anyone is a dr's receptionist (!) just had to get it off my chest!

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma the table you posted is not always correct, where i come from I was a size 34 and here I bought size 8 and that was the same size! I never even seen anything in a UK size 4 and hardly ever came across size 6. I would say anyone who is smaller than a size 8 is very thin! I am rather a 10 than 8 but without the extra hips please!

Emma you got a link for that 10 day rule? here in my town it does not seem to be the case!


----------



## -Linn-

Moongirl said:


> oooh thanks linn! the BT150 sounds quite similar to the clear sounds one you're looking at - i liked the parent talkback and being able to plug in an mp3 player (if the music they provide is anything like the stuff you get on kiddies toys it'd drive me mad!!) And i did wonder about remembering to switch off the alarm when you pick baby up - i'm rubbish at that kind of thing! mind you, it'd only be the OH i'd waken and if i'm up.... :winkwink:
> 
> i'll have a better look at the ones you've used too - thanks!!!
> 
> :hugs:

I think angel care is good for babies that sleep through the night straight away but I think that is not very common. DD looooves the music from the Avent monitor, but she is getting to an age now where I thought she might like other stuff, songs she can sing herself for example. It does drive you mad but if you can just lay your baby in her bed and say good night and leave and only have to keep playing the music for half an hour and then there's peace and quiet it is fab, much better than having to hold LOs hand for 2 hrs trying to leave their room and every time you withdraw your little finger they're awake again! So you can put up with any kind of music!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> USA size 4 is a european 34 and a UK size 6.......................
> European 32 34 36 38 40 42 44 46 48 50
> UK 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18 20 22
> Japan 5 7 9 11 13 15 17 19 21 23
> USA 2 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18 20
> USA LETTER XS S S M M L L XL 1X 2X

LOL you're funny!
In Canada we have size 0, which is smaller than a US size 2. I swim in US size 2 clothing!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I think all the sizes are different, I never seen anything in a UK size 4, I think anyone who fits in that must be very very thin!


----------



## lili24

Mrs G.. they are all like that!! I hate calling up for appointments and I certainly don't think receptionists are qualified to say if we need to be seen or not. I had never had a nose bleed in my life but I have had about 3 whilst pregnant. :hugs: :hugs:

Linn don't say that about April!! It's March next week!!


----------



## lili24

Moongirl I bought the Angelcare ac401 and it arrived yesterday. After reading about 1000 reviews of different monitors I decided I really wanted the sensor mat. It's probably not for everyone but I think it will help me relax easier xx


----------



## -Linn-

I know how scary only 3 months to go, I need those 3 months too... even though I can't wait I am not ready yet!! OMG those builders stayed until 10 past 4 although they officially only work until 4pm. I am shocked and DD has been asleep for more than 3 hrs now, maybe I should record the hammering tomorrow and then play it to her when she refuses to sleep? :rofl: it was sooo loud I can't believe she didn't wake up!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Moongirl I bought the Angelcare ac401 and it arrived yesterday. After reading about 1000 reviews of different monitors I decided I really wanted the sensor mat. It's probably not for everyone but I think it will help me relax easier xx

Have ordered the same one, for the same reason


----------



## Delilah

Love all the new bump pics girls - E&L & Emma take it easy with your pains. I have put on 20lbs so far but will weigh again on Friday because i'm sure it'll be more right now! Mrs G you are not alone - there is a young girl on my GP's reception and she talks so loud everyone in the waiting room can hear. 

Linn glad the builders are getting on with it - the glaziers were supposed to come to replace one of our porch panels today but I am now home and it is still broken and the key is still where I left it for them :growlmad: 

Thanks for the info on the baby monitors I'll look at them later. CJ maybe they will give me another scan if I push for it, might give that a go, although if they hear the heartbeat and all is ok they probably wont. 

OK I've been out all day so am off to check emails after catching up on here with my decaf coffee!

Does anyone else use Firefox as their web browser? I tend to leave it open with my numerous tabs all the time when I'm working on the laptop and I have just had a snotty email off someone saying they are trying to speak to me as I'm showing online - I think you show as online as long as your tabs are open even if you are not on a particular website, is that right? Talk about touchy!

Mxx


----------



## lili24

Yes Firefox does that, I use it for work! Don't they realise people are not glued to their computers 24/7! :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Delilah

LOL Lili the problem is that I usually am glued to my computer :growlmad: - when I'm in the office I'm online the whole time its just I am usually working and not on the sites I have open in my tabs all day... oh well!

The monitor that you and CJ ordered - can you talk to the baby through that as well - I like the sound of being able to stay in bed and talk to him to try to get him back to sleep! Although the rate he is going he'll probably be harder to keep awake if his current lack of movement is anything to go by! You know at the scan he put both arms behind this head and rolled away from us - the sonographer said "ok your little man's had enough of us for one day" and we laughed, now I wonder if there's something in that.... Paul can sleep for England too!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No Delilah, it doesn't have the talkbalk option (at least mine doesn't... Lili?). I thought that would be useful for when they're a bit older so may get one that does that afterwards. For now, I liked the idea of the motion sensor when they're babies...


----------



## lili24

No, the things it lacks that some other monitors have are the talkback feature and no built in lullabies. I know the one Linn uses has a talkback feature..

I decided I really wanted the sensor mat, to me that is more important than being able to talk back for the time being.. but we have considered getting a video monitor for when she is a bit older, and the one we like does have talkback.

xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

im soooo naughty lol and i dont care.

D, yes firefox is annoying for that.

im not gonna bother buying another monitor, just use what we have as they will be sharing. the sensor pads were useful with DD2 but they did start to drive me nuts as i was listening out for them rather than sleeping. was the same with DD2 O2 monitor when i was feeding her in SCBU. i found myself watching that stupid thing and not her face. 

im not sure who will be first to pop. but you are all ahead of me anyway.
im looking forward to 3rd tri...i wanna meet this little one and see who she looks like etc.


----------



## lili24

Why are you naughty what have you been up to today? :lol:

Hopefully CJ will go first as her C/S is in May!

I wish I knew the definite day I would have my baby! I will be a full blown nutcase by June.. I can't imagine sitting here every day wondering when I might pop! 

Impatient is my middle name :lol:


----------



## 3boys

Hi girls i just wanted to say that i had the angel care monitors with the sensor pad and i loved it. Im definitely going to be buying this again. It gave me so much reasurrance I cant recommend it enough!


----------



## lili24

Thats good to hear I am looking forward to using it xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i bought a choc fudge cake from sainsbury's. basic range 90p. and OMG it is the baet 90p ive spent in ages. DD1 and i have just scoffed the whole thing with squirty cream.....oh dear poor hubby stuck in a field, eating rations in the snow!!! :haha:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Junebug_CJ said:


> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> USA size 4 is a european 34 and a UK size 6.......................
> European 32 34 36 38 40 42 44 46 48 50
> UK 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18 20 22
> Japan 5 7 9 11 13 15 17 19 21 23
> USA 2 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18 20
> USA LETTER XS S S M M L L XL 1X 2X
> 
> LOL you're funny!
> In Canada we have size 0, which is smaller than a US size 2. I swim in US size 2 clothing!Click to expand...

Thought that would make you smile xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Emma you DO make me laugh 

Thanks for the feedbakc 3boys, will definitely keep in on my registry then!

Lili, I'm impatient too!!! But no where near being as ready as you are though, we still don't have a crib :haha: Hopefully it'll come this weekend and my mother still needs to make all the crib coverings (quilt, bumpers, skirt, sheets, etc...).


----------



## sweetniss113

emmadrumm77 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> USA size 4 is a european 34 and a UK size 6.......................
> European 32 34 36 38 40 42 44 46 48 50
> UK 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18 20 22
> Japan 5 7 9 11 13 15 17 19 21 23
> USA 2 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18 20
> USA LETTER XS S S M M L L XL 1X 2X
> 
> LOL you're funny!
> In Canada we have size 0, which is smaller than a US size 2. I swim in US size 2 clothing!Click to expand...
> 
> Thought that would make you smile xxxClick to expand...

USA sizes are not that clear tho it depends on what brand you get I am up to 4 sizes diffrent depending on where I shop


----------



## nightkd

I just watched a hypnobirthing video (seen it many times before) and it actually made me cry and then my boobs started leaking.... PREGNANT MUCH? :rofl:


----------



## sweetniss113

here is my 24 + 4 belly
 



Attached Files:







P2230378.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1









P2230385.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sweetniss113

wow you can really see how swollen my hands have gotten


----------



## aliss

Now that 2nd tri is almost over, I must admit, I have enjoyed it SO MUCH more than 1st tri. Very reduced fear of miscarriage, much less morning sickness, ease of movement (I'm starting to have trouble bending now!), and the best, feeling kicks all day long! :kiss: I will miss 2nd tri but I can't wait to meet my little man.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I agree Aliss, second tri was much more pleasant! And I'm starting to have problems bending over too  I love the movement, best part! Can't wait to meet little miss Zoë :cloud9:

Sweetniss, NICE bump!!!

As promised Lili, here are my 6 week and 25 week shots side by side. Yikes what a difference, got some serious booty going now! 
 



Attached Files:







6weeks3days-1.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2









25weeks.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Delilah

Nice bump Sweetniss, yes you can see your hands have swollen but not horribly! Wow CJ you can really see a difference but I still think you are all bump and looking great!

NightKD I laughed reading your post! I havent had any symptoms really this pregnancy - no sickenss, nausea, leaky boobs, movement yet etc etc etc - the only thing I have is a bump which is making me slower in bending and some hip/groin pain.

I'm out all day today in Manchester - very long day - first meeting at 8.45am last meeting at 7.30pm - 7 meetings in total which means I will get no work done and be even further behind with everything.

OK must go, have a great day ladies 

Marie xx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ you look fabulous, I want to hear no more about your weight, you're gorgeous! x

My builder guys are here, the roof is completely finished, can't believe they did us a whole new roof within a few hrs in the end. I did complain to them this morning cause they started work before 8 this morning (OMG how can they be early anyway?) and they told me at 3.30 they will remove their skip :happydance: 

Delilah at what time are you up? I can't believe I am here this early, got used to sleeping until 9 every morning :) Made lunch for OH and breakfast for DD and now a 15 minute break for me and then I will do some washing up before DD wakes up and then we're off to the little music makers? What's everybody else doing today? Hope you are all well! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh good Linn I'm so glad for you that it is done. Very impressive what they can accomplish when they set themselves down and just do it!

I'm starting to count down now to when I can start working from home on Thursdays. My first day will be March 18th!

13 WEEKS TO GO UNTIL WE MEET ZOË!!!! It's going by so darn fast!

We booked our couple maternity photo shoot! We're doing it in a park at the height of the cherry tree bloom, April 29th. I'm really excited! This photographer did my boudoir photo shoot and DH was very happy with results. There will be no lingerie in THIS photo shoot though let me reassure you! At most, bump exposure  

Got more diapers in the mail yesterday, expecting 2 more deliveries! My mother has announced my baby shower, hoping some guests will buy me some more diapers or give us gift certificates for some. Here is the diaper bag I just bought:
https://www.bbbuggy.com/store/Skiphop-Via-Messenger-8599.htm
We got it in grey  It was delivered to my friend's work (free delivery if along the underground Toronto PATH network) so hopefully I'll have it by this weekend!

Hope everyone is feeling good, this thread is awfully quiet today


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn. 8.45? That's not early! I am up 7.30 every day xxx 
have had a great day. Is dd2's 3rd bday and we have been to the dinosaur park and then to pizza hut with her boyfriend! Now about to go and get her big sis from school. And put my feet up for half an hr!
CJ you look amazing!


----------



## chloe85

I'm due the 4th with a little boy :blue:


----------



## lili24

Oh that is not too long to wait CJ, it is March next week! :o

The photoshoot sounds lovely! Your bump will be mahooosive by then! Now that you have put those 2 pictures side by side I can really see the difference :) 

I like your bag :) You would laugh if you seen the one I've got... MORE pink! Ha! :cloud9:

Linn that's good news, a nice weight lifted off your shoulders now that it is all finished, and you can get on with other things :) xxx


----------



## lili24

Happy Birthday Abi!! She has a boyfriend? :) Cuuute! xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

happy birthday Abi!!

my day starts between 6 and 7.

lovely bumps ladies. 

not much happening here really.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Oh that is not too long to wait CJ, it is March next week! :o
> 
> The photoshoot sounds lovely! Your bump will be mahooosive by then! Now that you have put those 2 pictures side by side I can really see the difference :)
> 
> I like your bag :) You would laugh if you seen the one I've got... MORE pink! Ha! :cloud9:
> 
> Linn that's good news, a nice weight lifted off your shoulders now that it is all finished, and you can get on with other things :) xxx

I can FEEL it, and I don't fit into my regular "skinny" clothes at all :haha: Just trying to make sure I don't gain 80 lbs!!! Don't want to deal with all that afterwards...

LOL on the pink bag! I would have too, but DH would refuse to carry it around so we opted for one we could both use 

Yep, I'll be 34 weeks when we get the photoshoot done, the bump will be massive  :cloud9: 

My day starts at 6-6:15, do 45 minutes work-out with my Wii Fitness Coach Maya before getting ready for work...


----------



## -Linn-

Yeah it is quiet here today, thought noone was going to post! 

CJ I'm sure the pics will be gorgeous!! 

Emma I was here at 8.15, that is so early for me to be online. I did get up at 7.30 too and made lunch and breakfast for OH and DD! I never eat until 11 or 12, I have been trying but I'm not hungry when I'm still tired. I do make up for it late at night though :) 

Sounds like a lovely day you had! My DD would love to go to a dinosaur park, where is it? I can't wait for our meeting in April :) 

Lili... the roof is done but they are now also replacing all guttering, fascias and god knows what it is all called and then I'm having the attic sorted out on the inside and my bathroom will have new artex (spelling?) ceiling and tiles! It is such a state I can't bare to go in there anymore, but have to for my baths and I just so can't wait until it is truly finished. What bag did you get? Link please... I want a pink one this time my others are all navy matching my pram but I want a pink one!! 

I know you all probably don't care but I potty trained my DD at the weekend and now she will have no nappies other than the one at night and she never had any accidents and I took her out last night and bought her lots of princess and fairy costumes... and I am so happy I will only be buying nappies for one child. I already got 300 newborn nappies size 1 and 2 so what am I going to do with all that money I am not spending on expensive pampers for the next few months?


----------



## Mrs G

Loving the bump pics ladies!

CJ you put me to shame with your exercising! I used to run quite a bit but haven't been since starting IVF in Aug!!! 

Am really excited today ladies........... we're viable!!!!! :dance: 

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn that is amazing! Good job to DD and you both  That is definitely much easier to have one child in diapers as opposed to 2!

Who knows, I might cave in a buy a pink diaper bag too, but our thinking is that DH will be off for 5 months taking care of baby and he'll want to go places with her too, so the unisex bag was a better option!


----------



## lili24

That is BRILLIANT Linn!! Well done to her, she's sooo clever!

This is the one I got..

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/product_info.php/cPath/62_63_65/products_id/388/


----------



## lili24

Congrats Mrs G :) xx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ thanks! 

I know she is already 2.5 years old lots of children can do it sooner but I didn't want to train her as such as I think she is not a dog so I kind of just waited until she was ready anyway! I just took her nappy away told her she would get wet if she did a wee in her knickers and she just went on her potty like she never did anything else, she always tells me she needs a wee but does it all by herself! So I am very happy :) 

Lili love the bag, is it large? I need a really big one... It looks fab, I will save the link. 

By the way CJ I got 3 or 4 changing bags, you can just have one each :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Happy V-day Mrs G!!!!


We're trying to be careful with finances as we don't know yet if he'll have a job after graduation and I don't get paid for the last 4 months of my 7 month leave... If he does then I may feel better "allowing" myself a pink diaper bag...


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh well done Linn!!! It is great when they get all grown up and out of nappies!! Will be odd to go back to them xxxx Abi was the same, very easy she was 2 and 3 months xx

Lili.....................Yes Abi has a boyfriend!!! They are just soooooooooooooooooooo cute together! Have never known a 2............Oooops i mean 3yr old have such a strong connection with someone so young! (he will be 4yrs in 3weeks). They are just best mates and get on so well! I felt a bit of a gooseberry today :rofl:

I love that bag Lili...........is very pretty!

We got Abi a quad for her bday and it is such fun!! Both girls have been on it and just love it! Will pop pics and video on FB in a little while xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ tell me about it, I always have to be careful... which is why I can occasionally just buy what I like cause I don't waste money anymore (if you ask OH I do.. but well all bills are getting paid and I can still spoil my DD). I want a Gina, George and Lucy one but those are a bit expensive! There is an outlet near my mums but not sure if I can convince her to go early in the morning when they do a sale... it is mental there, I don't think she will go! People buy loads of bags just to sell em on ebay. My friend bought 6 items there for &#8364;200 which is really cheap!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooooh congrats Mrs G on your V-day hun x


----------



## -Linn-

Lovely Emma I bet she loves it... my DD has lots of vehicles but she is not so into them. She loves her sandbox, slide and making music :) But I am not allowed to buy her any intruments, the poor kid... not like OH has to listen to it all day like I would :) We're getting DD a playhouse for her bday in August https://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=203-0629 I love this one but OH thinks it's too expensive but my mum would pay £150 and I'm sure MIL and SIL would pay some towards it so that's what she's getting :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Good for you hun!!!
Yeah Abi has a bike, scooter, Quad, sand pit, water/sand table, swing........blah blah blah!!! We just love our babies hey!!!
Don't listen to OH, Olivia will love it and so will your baby xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Emma and it's not like I want £350 off him so it will be fine! They will be able to play with it for years. I already got two slides and she loves to slide into paddling pool so thought I'd get a nice new one and then she can hopefully slide into a paddling pool from up there in August, if we don't still have snow by then :haha: 

haha OH listens to me, not I to him :haha: I'm only kidding!!


----------



## sweetniss113

I havent bought any changeing bags as my hospital will give me at least one when I have baby not to mention the 2 they gave me with my last baby and the 2 from the one before that all are just plain black bags and I use one for carrying my current craft project. I have no shortage of changing bags lol


----------



## Mrs G

I'm being really careful with money atm too. couple of small (but very handy) tips. I save £2 coins (not sure if there is a US equivalent??). You don't get them that often but they add up quite quickly. So far I've saved about £300!! Also I have an Asda save card and when I spend say £13.86, I'll pay £15 and put the rest on the save card. Again its only little bits but it all helps!!

Hey, are you girls all gonna move over to 3d tri soon?? Don't forget us late June ones!!

xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Mrs G ive only just realised you are a day or 2 ahead of me


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mrs G.................there will be a June babies thread set up at the weekend, but that is just for those who go over there!
Last time i was on both threads until the last one left 1st tri.............think will do the same!! Just view both threads when it is set up, that way we can all keep in contact until we are all in 3rd Tri xxxxxx
Ladies...............it is time for my head to hit the pillow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

night Emma. xxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Hi all, I've now checked my email, got a bit of work to do before I can retire for the night then it all starts again tomorrow, although only 2 meetings one at 10am and one at 2pm. I get up at 5am or 5.30am every day Linn, I am usually in the office for 6.30am, get lots done before everyone else arrives. I dont sleep much, normally awake until after midnight/1am but these days I'm getting tired at 10.30pm so sure I'll slow down soon.

I had dinner with some clients tonight and every one of them felt my bump. I dont know what it is that thinks a pregnant woman can be mauled - I mean imagine if I grabbed their boobs or worse... I wouldnt even like friends and family to be doing that randomly.... lol

Mrs G - YAY on V-Day you're inbetween me and E&L's mummy. 

Like both your changing bags CJ & Lili - I got this changing bag after much deliberation! https://www.oioi.com.au/index.php?s=collection&p=Dots,73 thinking it could be unisex but Paul wants a Baba Bing Paternity Satchell so I'll get him one for Fathers Day probably in Forest Green https://www.bababing.com/daytripper.htm 

CJ like the idea of a pregnancy shoot but I feel too self-conscious and wont do one, not sure if I'll regret it but I just hate myself in photos at the moment!

Well done Linn on Olivia's potty training it seems you treat her very much like a little adult! Emma happy birthday to Abi, she's learning early with her little friend!

OK girls loving you and leaving you for now.

p.s. my rainforest bouncer and deluxe gym has arrived just waiting for my swing now and I am also going to order another gym for my parents house if the baby likes it.

Nite xxx


----------



## Hett

Hello Ladies - sorry I have been off for so long. I have missed so many pages and forgive me for not catching up yet. I will do so later if I have a few mins spare!

I have had a nightmare week! Well I told you all about the car accident on Thursday. Well on Friday my OH came home from work with severe vomiting and stomach pains. It went on all weekend and I took him to out of hrs doc on Sat who sait it was a 'boarderline' UTI and prescribed antibiotics and anti sickness pills. Well on Saturday PM he was just in so much pain I called an ambulance, he dismissed the pain and said it was an anxiety attack. I called so many people over the weekend for help - GP's, NHS direct, a&e etc. Well on Monday he was still being sick and in alot of pain so I called an NHS nurse absolutley desperate - by this time I am exhausted from caring for him, neither of us had any sleep since Friday. Emotional and physical wreck! Well she said get him to a&e. So I did and they whisked us straight through and he got diagnosed with appendicitis and off to theatre that evening. They said his appendix was gang greenish and severley infected and should have bene out afew days ago - I DID TRY!!!! So his recovery is much longer than a normal appendicitis operation. But to top it all off I was whizzing round, exhausted!, packing him up to come to a&e on Mon morning and I slipped over very hard onto my bottom. It was very sore and I was a bit of bump pain. I just burst into tears! I called my mum and came to hospital and rescued us! I called the midwife once OH had been admitted and was in a right state, she said go over to the delivery suite and get checked out (I was so embarrased as this was the 2nd time in a week due to my car accident last Thurs!) but they were lovely - very busy but squeezed me in a checked bubs all over and said if any bleeding or lack of movement come back. I was in agony the day after the fall with muscular pain on my side and bubs didn't move much for a day (probably curled up in the embrace position waiting for the next disaster!), but is back to his normal self now :) PHEW. 

What a week! OH is home and (touching every piece of wood) is on the mend!

But we did miss the Baby Show! But as long as OH and baby are OK, i'm not worried about it! 

Sorry to go on! Just wanted to rant about my horrendous week!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah that sounds like very little sleep! But I never go to bed before midnight either.. I have only recently got used to sleeping long, it's lovely... but I am always tired when I get woken up no matter what time. Tomorrow I want to get up early again as I need to get lots done!! 

Hett that does sound like a nightmare, thank god they still operated on time! GPs are bloody useless. 

I only just got up from bed 30 minutes ago made breakfast for DD and now looking for some motivation to tidy up the place and get bathed for play group this lunch time... I think I slept too long again. 

How is everyone today? I thought my cold was so much better with the antibiotics but it's gone to my chest now and I'm coughing loads today... so I guess I will be using my inhaler. My poor baby all the medicines I have already taken, with DD I was never ill and didn't even have a single paracetamol during the entire pregnancy.


----------



## E&L's mummy

sorry for your week Hett. hope it improves.

D, have a good day hun and next time someone touches your bump just feel their arse or something, see how they like it!!

well im in a good mood today, bet you cant guess why??? :dance: whoop whoop!!!


----------



## lili24

Gosh Hett :( I'm glad you are all okay. I can't believe they said that was a UTI :( 

Morning Linn.. I have been up early today, two midwives woke me up knocking here with my HIP form! My OH has food poisoning and won't stop throwing up! It's from a takeaway and I ate a little bit of his meal.. I hope I don't start! That bag I got is large, I am gonna use that for the babies stuff to take to the hospital.

I can't stop eating eating eating..... I am going to look like a tellytubby :)


----------



## lili24

Oh I don't like people touching my bump :nope: Why do they feel the need to do it!


----------



## Moongirl

hi there!

oh dear seems to be a fair bit of sickness about just now!!

Awww hett, that's awful! Hope your OH gets better soon, and that your bum isn't too bruised!! :)

Linn, i've got a cold coming on again too :( kept waking up with an ultra dry mouth from sleeping with my mouth open - yuck!! 

Lili, i really hope you don't come down with the bug - keep my fingers crossed!

Well the snow has turned to slush here for the moment, yeuch! lots of wet feet and soggy trouser hems! think i'll just try and stay in as much as possible

E&L - why the good mood then? cheer us all up! ;)

hope you all feel better soon!
:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Thank god noone has touched my bump yet, but if they will I will say something. My OH reckons I'm rude but well I don't like it. Same when it comes to my baby... I do make it clear to people that I don't appreciate them touching baby in the face as they get so many spots after the birth (due to hormones) and everybody thinks they are sooo cute they have to touch the face. 

Oh the bag looks lovely.. I don't know what I'm getting yet... not like I don't got a few already and to the hospital I will take more like a suitcase! My baby is breech now... the kicks are sooooo strong, it's freaking me out now all the time when I don't expect it. Hope she turns some other way again soon. Someone in playgroup said I was small yesterday but she herself is 36 weeks pregnant and no bigger than me! 

I lost my appetite again... had a tootache last night, now I need to go see a dentist soon but mine is in a different town.. it's a private one and OH doesn't want to change it as we'd pay more now if we sign up with a new one here, but whats the point in paying less when I can't get there at all? I can go free on the NHS now but once that expires it would cost even more to go private again. I hate toothache and never really had any before... I thought it was worse than labour pain, but that was last night!

Your poor OH and poor you as men are always terminally ill when they got something!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Moongirl....look at my ticker lol feeling very chilled today.


----------



## Moongirl

E&L's mummy said:


> Moongirl....look at my ticker lol feeling very chilled today.

oh, duh!! :dohh: Congrats on V day!!! :happydance: i'm such a thicko just now :haha:


----------



## E&L's mummy

no worries hun. believe me i have my days too.


----------



## -Linn-

congrats E&Ls mummy xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats on V-Day E&L xxxxx
Hett....................You poor thing, sound like you have had a tough time of it, but glad your OH is on the mend xx
Linn...............I can not shake this cold either!! Was never ill with either 2dd's, and this cold seems to have gone on for months!!! Amnot on meds at all, but it is just blocked sinuses, but still it is annoying xxxx
My tummy is still aching, i have booked a mw appointment for this afternoon.............I'm not sure why as i think it is the Dr i need to see!! But a good excuse to hear my Bean again! The girls are coming with me so they were all excited this morning!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah my midwife won't see me at all between appointments.. she said anything that is so urgent it can't wait I need to see GP or go to hospital! But that's fair enough :) Luckily I seem have uneventful pregnancies so don't think there will be a need... my baby is beating me up so much yesterday and today, but I love it :) Hope all will be well hun! xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay on V-day E&L!!!

Emma, hope you can get your pain sorted out...

So excited, we got our first gift off the registry yesterday! There was a box waiting for me outside our door when I arrived home from work. It is our nursery lamp. The lamp shade's yellow is a perfect match to the walls, the exact same shade but just a touch darker. It looks so cute in the room! We've also placed other items from this line on the registry, including the crib musical mobile. This is the lamp: https://www.toysrus.ca/product/inde...s&parentPage=search&f=Taxonomy/TRUSCA/2567270

Very disappointed with my personal trainer meeting yesterday, if I go with this girl (who is pre- and post-natal certified), I HAVE to do minimum 2 sessions per week, preferably 3 at the gym, and they are $60 each! We have a home gym with all the necessary equipment, and with my old PT he used to come to our house for 1 session every 4-6 weeks and I would work out on my own 2-3 times per week in between. We can't afford what she's trying to push me into, so that's fallen out of the realm of possibility... I'll see if I can find one in Toronto who is fine with doing home visits and is certified for pregnancy and beyond...


----------



## Mrs G

Happy V day E&L's !!!

xx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ that does sound very expensive! yay for getting that lamp, it's beautiful :) 

I am starving waiting for OH to come home and then we're going to take DD out for dinner!


----------



## Delilah

Congrats E&L's mummy - happy V-DAY!!!!!! :happydance: Coffee & cake to celebrate us both in our 25th week tomorrow I think! I've arranged my client meetings to finish by 1.30pm so will head straight over to Haslingden :thumbup:

CJ I really like the lamp - just emailed you with my online purchases today!!!

Good job your OH got sorted out Hett, how worrying that it was something so serious, sending lots of healing vibes :flower:

I've got 2 jobs to do before I finish tonight and cannot motivate myself to do either. I may pack up and go home and do them there.

Have a good evening all.

Marie xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:dohh: Just needed to throw in a confession, just bought another cloth diaper... I've lost count, I think I have ordered a total of about 36 so far (and only received 18, waiting impatiently for the rest!). There are just so many cute colours and styles out there, I can't resist... :wacko:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Don't blame you D............Go home xxx

Went to the midwife and all is fine, the little train was chuffing away in my tummy :cloud9:
She said i need to make a GP appointment about my aching tummy (knew that though) and she has given me a physio number that i need to call tomorrow as they may suggest i wear a belt? Think they are concerned that my hernia may rupture again when pushing the bean out? Not sure but will make dr's appointment next week and have chat with him x

Am STARVING now!!!

Must bath the girls and gert them ready for bed though xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

looking forward to tomorrow Delilah. Hubby not got the morning off so will toddle over around lunch time. as long as the M62 is fairly clear i should be there in time.

feeling a little sad this evening ladies. another chap from hubby Regt has been killed. i hate it, i really hate it. :cry: feel really selfish celebrating V day when another family have had thier world ripped apart.


----------



## Delilah

take it easy Emma xx

lol CJ you'll be like the ladies in natural parenting I have looked at some of their stashes of cloth diapers they are amazing! I havent bought baby legs or anything like that to show his cloth diapers off they will be covered mainly although I have 30 I think now and some really cute designs on some!

Mx


----------



## carries

Hello ladies! Not sure how I have managed to miss this thread for so long but I have!

I am due on the 12th June with my second little boy :) Look forward to chatting to you all soon xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome carries!!!

D - will definitely post a picture of my stash once I receive them


----------



## Hett

Lili - I love the changing bag! Its gorgeous x

This is ours:
https://www.cathkidston.co.uk/p-13688-cath-kidston-cowboy-nappy-bag.aspx

Our nursery is the same 'mini cowboy' theme!

Emma - Glad midwife went ok and take care

Linn - Enjoy your dinner out! Where are you off too?

Hello Carries!

E&L's - I'm so sorry, its truly awful xxxx


----------



## Delilah

E&L hope you're ok, I hate it too and it is so worse when you are in the middle of it. 

Linn what did you have for dinner?! I had a chicken salad with couscous and ranch dressing with some granary bread, very nice. Then a raisin & oat cookie afterwards. 

Hello Carries, you're just in time for us all moving over to third tri in dribs and drabs! 

Mx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hello carries will add you to the list tomorrow as am in bed with iphone and have no plans to leave xxxx
busy day tomorrow, dd2 has her bday party 9-11am. Then having lunch out after with the mums and their kids. Then got to pick dd1 up from school and she then has rainbows till 6.30. Can not believe a 3&5yr old have such a busy social life!!!
Night all XXXXXXXX


----------



## BabyJayne

Hey ladies - I am on the list for June 3rd...and am on team Yellow if you want to add it. xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, another June baby, welcome BabyJayne!


----------



## Trinity42

omg my belly is getting massive... eek


----------



## -Linn-

hett and delilah we went to the harvester last night and I had a steak :) it was lovely but I am really ill again, my sinus infection went away for a couple of days and now it's all back and I'm still taking the antibiotics. I was awake nearly all night :( But I had a lovely evening after dinner we went to the tesco extra (little shopping centre) and bought some clothes for baby and OH in next and DD and I got some new books! Now I thought it would be good I get her the big Charlie and Lola story book so I won't get so bored as there are lots of long stories in there but I actually read them all to her already twice and now I better go hiding somewhere cause she said she is getting her Charlie and Lola book from upstairs :haha: 

Delilah and E&Ls mummy hope you will have a fab meeting. Delilah I want to see the nappies you got as well please :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

just sorting myself out and then im gonna hit the road to meet the lovely Deiliah!!!! :dance: wont be back online till mon ladies so have fun and take care. im gonn enjoy my time on my own with my friends.

laters!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

have a lovely time E&Ls mummy, I am dying here this morning... my poor DD I just had to be sick then I cried cause there was no more tissues down here, I'm in such a state.. she went and got me a tissue from upstairs and said please don't cry mummy you be funny again! Now I feel guilty my poor little girl doesn't understand why I am crying.. I just feel so horrible, my stomach is rumbling so much and I feel so sick and can't get up to get food :(


----------



## Delilah

Oh Linn you need to try to get your OH to take good care of you this weekend and pamper you and try to make you feel better. Can you just warm up some soup for lunch? Your steak has made me crave steak!

I am actually home now, the guy I was due to meet at 12 cancelled on me so that gives me time to change out of work clothes and leave at 1.30pm to meet E&L for coffee and cakes at 2.30pm! I am so hungry, got chicken salad for lunch so will eat that soon, have already eaten a muller raspberry rice pot and some clementines! 

Emma that made me smile, all the people who I know that have children say they have much better social lives than the adults! My friend's son has karate, swimming, ice skating 2 nights every week so that is 4 of her weeknights gone and he does football and roller blading at weekends! Makes my head spin! Hope your DD's birthday party was fun.

I'm sniffling today I have taken some Walgreens Allergy Multi-Symptom quick gels that contain 3 of CJ's safe ingredients so waiting for those to kick in now. 

Really hope I dont get a full blown cold as I have another busy weekend. Uni friends for lunch tomorrow, dinner party at a friends tomorrow night and dinner at my brother and wife's on Sunday evening. They will all be great its just I want a weekend to myself! No plans tonight though, once I leave E&L I will come home and chill - and hopefully my nursery carpet will be laid. I'll take pictures of the nappies and other stuff once I can get it moved back into the nursery. I have lots of cute outfits too, newborn and first size, probaby too many, and only a few 0-3, I'll create an album on FB soon!

I am impatient now for Paul to build our storage units in the sitting room so I can move all my work related books and files off the shelves in the nursery and get them all painted white! Poor man he has no peace with me always ready with the next job! The glazier has replaced my cracked porch panel this morning at least so now my porch looks nice again! 

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I just got dressed and will go to tescos now to buy some chicken noodle soup, if they got any it's only a tesco garage with tiny shop but they got loads of stuff there, even medicines I think and it's only around the corner so I hope I won't get blown away by the wind on the way.. it's soooo windy today

I was naughty and had my steak a tiny bit pink in the middle. But am sure it was safe anyway.. and I am so glad I was well last night and really enjoyed it!! 

hope you won't get a cold, you see I was feeling fab for a couple of days and now it's come back with a vengence. OH is out tonight with work mates.. but he is taking me to sainsburys to buy sudofed (thanks to CJ I know it is safe) and vicks vapour bath and nose spray and I decided to buy ready meals for dinner too, it is something that I never usually do, but better some food than nothing! So it's all sorted. My DD is an angel anyway so she will just go to bed after our bath and I can relax with my new books :) Was in a little state this morning but I'm done feeling sorry for myself now. Just somebody come and hide that Charlie and Lola book as I am bored bored bored by it now after less than 24 hrs!


----------



## Delilah

Linn you'll be ok with the steak, I have had medium steak since pg and no worries. Sometimes convenience is good for an easy option. I dont know what I will have tonight, I should cook really as I'm out for most other meals this weekend!

Didnt realise that Sudofed was ok too - I have some USA meds at home but if I run out will bear that in mind.

I have been wasting time the last 45 minutes so now have 2 jobs to do for work when I get home later, maybe a few hours work, and hopefully nothing else over the weekend!

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

seems like they are also selling sudofed in the usa? not sure but yeah sudofed is fine... they had some in tescos but it was the non drowsy stuff and I really can't take that as I can't sleep at all afterwards so I will go to the big sainsburys later with OH! You know if it's ok for people to take anti depressants and what not all then I will have some cold remedies for once!! 

I just bought DD some toffee popcorn, she can't believe her luck, I thought she deserved it and am loving to see her enjoy it so much!


----------



## nightkd

Urgh I am having horrible acid this morning...also weird pains right at the base of my bump.. :( I got up at 8am!...After getting up, going back to bed, lying there for a few minutes and deciding I just couldn't get back to sleep...

Blah. Anyway, so I'm viable today (going by Drs dates)! Woop! And going away for the weekend (DH is taking me to a fancy hotel :winkwink:)...

Anyone else got plans for the w/e?

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

have a nice weekend!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Ladies, this is my last chance to log on until Sunday night, am heading out for my last yoga retreat before baby comes AND is weaned of the breast!

nightkd, happy V-day!!!

Trin, you made me laugh  We're not even in third tri yet! But I know what you mean, my tummy's never been so big (even when I was 40 lbs overweight...) and bending forward to tie my shoes is becoming an issue. I've figured out the "approach from the side" in the shower to shave my legs 

E&L have a great weekend, and hope you and Delilah have a great meeting this afternoon! Wish I could be there too!!!

Linn, so sorry to hear that you still feel like crap. Definitely take the cold meds that are safe, there is no point suffering especially when you have your sweet DD to take care of. I agree with D though, this weekend your OH better step up and take care of you!!! Oh, and I've had several medium rare steaks during this pregnancy, not worried about it! Darn it, you've just given me a craving for a nice filet mignon...

I need this weekend, no internet acces, just healthy vegan foods (it's amazing, although I could never be vegetarian again - did it for 8 years and now can't survive without meat, but a weekend is fine!), 12 hours of yoga, and some "me" time 

Bought more stuff online yesterday: coffee cup holder for my Vista stroller, laundry detergent for cloth diapers and... yes, 3 more diapers!!! :wacko:

OK, need to get back to work now. Wish you all a restful and great weekend!!! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks CJ later I will go with OH to get the medicines... he will do what he can but he has caught it now from me, so I bet he feels much worse than me, as he is a men! But he does look after me, DD does too.. she is soooo sweet! I just put her down to sleep and then we will make some more play dough :)

hmmmhhh well if you are craving filet mignon now better have it before you are on that retreat! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> Thanks CJ later I will go with OH to get the medicines... he will do what he can but he has caught it now from me, so I bet he feels much worse than me, as he is a men! But he does look after me, DD does too.. she is soooo sweet! I just put her down to sleep and then we will make some more play dough :)
> 
> hmmmhhh well if you are craving filet mignon now better have it before you are on that retreat! xxx

Oh no, he's got a man bug!!! LOL I know what you mean  Hope everyone recovers this weekend!

I'm going to a steak house with a friend for dinner on Monday night  Already planned it, will need a mega steak after no meat for a whole weekend!


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Thanks CJ later I will go with OH to get the medicines... he will do what he can but he has caught it now from me, so I bet he feels much worse than me, as he is a men! But he does look after me, DD does too.. she is soooo sweet! I just put her down to sleep and then we will make some more play dough :)
> 
> hmmmhhh well if you are craving filet mignon now better have it before you are on that retreat! xxx
> 
> Oh no, he's got a man bug!!! LOL I know what you mean  Hope everyone recovers this weekend!
> 
> I'm going to a steak house with a friend for dinner on Monday night  Already planned it, will need a mega steak after no meat for a whole weekend!Click to expand...

yeah manbug CJ that's exactly it!
Lovely going to a steak house after a vegan weekend sounds like a good idea! 

My baby has turned it's breech now and not transverse and I also got acid reflux, I'm getting lots of movement really high up now and it's driving me crazy. My bump has shrunk but the heartburn is horrendous :(


----------



## Hett

E&L's- Enjoy your lovely weekend! 
I'm sure you and Deiliah will have a great meeting :)

Deiliah - are you finding trying to find really nice boys clothes very hard? It does almost make it more fun as I really have to hunt, but i'm not too keen on cartoony stuff (just my personal taste), and thats what I am finding most of! I like dungarees and things!
(I only aim this at Deiliah as there doesn't seem to be many other blue bumps floating around regularly - please forgive me if I have missed someone!)

Linn - you poor thing, you sound like your in the wars. Take it easy if you can xxx (and your daughter just sounds so adorable!) Also how do you know what way your bubba is? In the hospital they had a feel and said his head was down but i'm just curious to know how you can tell if they move, does it just feel like lots of movement or can you identify your LO's body parts from kicks and wiggles?

nightkd - woohoo on being viable!! And have a fab weekend!

CJ - Enjoy your yoga retreat! I bet you will return so relaxed! You seem to have a diaper addiction...hehe! I am getting like that with muslim squares! I love finding different coloured ones!


----------



## lili24

Hey!! Sounds like it will be quiet on here this weekend then :) Hope you all have a nice time.

Awwww Linn :hugs: I know what you mean about men. Mine is better today but yesterday it was like he was dying. They seem to suffer so much more than us ladies!! 

Hett I love your changing bag, it's really unusual I haven't seen one like that before :) x


----------



## -Linn-

Hett - they told me in the hospital at all 3 scans baby was transverse, midwife told me this at 24 week check when she felt my belly and I could feel it, the babies head was pressing on my left hip all the time movement was really low... every morning when I wake up and lie on my back the baby seems to be lying really high up and I can feel how it is lying then. At the moment I can feel the head up above my belly button, my bump looks smaller and all movment is really high up and feels about 5 times as strong as before. I might be wrong, with my DD I could feel her bum under my ribs only when I was much further but with this baby I got a posterior placenta... I can not feel legs or arms though, so I don't know exactly what is causing the movement I can feel but it's definetely different and very strong right now. DD I felt like that only when I was nearly full term. 

Boden do lovely boys clothes, not cheap but very good quality and I do like the stuff in next. For newborn you don't need so much anyway it doesn't last and when he gets older you will find plenty. 

Thanks hun, my DD is the best, esp now at her age... I think it is the best so far. If you want to see her I can invite you on facebook but I don't post pictures of us on the public forum!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Hey!! Sounds like it will be quiet on here this weekend then :) Hope you all have a nice time.
> 
> Awwww Linn :hugs: I know what you mean about men. Mine is better today but yesterday it was like he was dying. They seem to suffer so much more than us ladies!!
> 
> Hett I love your changing bag, it's really unusual I haven't seen one like that before :) x

Lili I must say I was dying this morning too! He just got back and seems fine actually :) Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Hett

Oh Linn I would love to see her! Shall I PM you with my facebook details? xxx


----------



## lili24

We are all on Facebook Hett.. And we have a June babies group. You should def join us!


----------



## Hett

Oh I will join you! How?!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Hett said:


> Oh Linn I would love to see her! Shall I PM you with my facebook details? xxx

pm me your email address and I will add you! I will then PM (on facebook) the girl who runs the group and ask her to invite you from my friend list!


----------



## Hett

Thanks Linn, I have PM'd you x


----------



## emmadrumm77

You will find me Hett on Linn's fb, so request me 2 xx
Linn........you poor thing! I have had this cold for weeks now too, but is not as bad as you, just annoying and snivelling xxx sending you a huge hug babe xx
I agree mini boden for boys is fab, also gap is good for boys. The cheeper shops seem to have the horrid nasty cartoon's on, which is fine when they are older and into something, but I don't like it either. 
I had crab claws for starter last night and then steak, chips and garlic mushrooms. All at home, and I always have my steak rare! As long as it is good quality steak. Can't eat it when it is well cooked as it takes the taste away and becomes chewey.
Abi had a fab day yesterday at her party. Will pop picks on fb later. Can not believe she is 3 now...... My baby grew up too quick.
Also dd1 lost her first tooth yesterday at school, she was so proud. The tooth fairy remembered at 3 am........... Phew! Can you imagine if I had forgotten! She ran into the bedroom this morning totally over excited.... Bless xxx
Right essay over.
Have a fab weekend everyone XXXXXXXX xxx


----------



## angelbaby999

hey ladies, nobody ever seems to be around to chat when I come on here! Thought I would say hi and congrats to all those who are now viable!
I can't believe we are nearly ready to move up to third trimester - it has gone so quick! Just think this is our last move now before we have our bubbas! woo hoo! I am so excited. We have so much going on before then though - I have exams to sit and we are buying a house and hoping to move in before she is born. I know from experience that trying to move house and breastfeeed at the same time is just impossible!! I am trying to get as prepared as possible, but I know it will be cutting it fine, as the house we were going to buy fell through, so we are now having to find another - gutted as I had already moved all the furnature in in my head!!! silly me.
Well at least I am not bored I guess - would be terrible if I was just sat around waiting like when I was pregnant with my son. I actually have a life now, so this pregnancy is flying by! 
Is anyone nervous about the first few months? I have no probs being mum - I love it, but I know with my first, my life just seemed to grind to a halt. People didn't seem to interested in doing anything after the first few weeks whent he novelty died off, and with no work etc and hubby working I found myself sat at home thinking "How did this happen?!!" Don't get me wrong, being a mum is the most amazing feeling is the world, but trying to motivate myself to go out and do things with a newborn baby on my own was really hard. There just seemed to be too many hours in the day and I would find myself thinking "how on earth do I fill the next ten hours when I know I will have to do the same again tomorrow and the day after that?" I am probably just being silly, but I can't help but feel nervous. 
It seems to be fine for dads, they do the deed then dont have to cope with any of the pregnancy discomforts, nor any of the drastic changes to their body, then they miss out on all the labour pains and swan off back to work and to their mates and their lives afterwards. What they don't seem to understand, is that being at home alone all day every day with a newborn is not one big holiday - it can actually be really isolating. God I hope I am not scaring any first time mums out there!
I might look into the mum and baby groups to widen my mummy friends circle. Friends without children are great, but they dont seem to understand what its like.
Wow that was a long message! Sorry about that girls - feel loads better for having said all that though! 
Hope you are all well!
xxxxx


----------



## angelbaby999

OOH p.s Linn I love your T.shirt! You have the most perfect bump!

95 days to go!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hett

Emma I have sent you an invite for a friend request (I think! If it doesn't work let me know!) 

I will have a look in Gap and i love love love Boden. V.expensive but they are doing 10% off and free p&p at the mo so I might get one or 2 bits.

I have my 4d scan booked for 13th March :) Anyone else getting one?

angelbaby - I know what you mean about it going quick, I hope the final tri doesn't drag!


----------



## -Linn-

angelbaby999 said:


> hey ladies, nobody ever seems to be around to chat when I come on here! Thought I would say hi and congrats to all those who are now viable!
> I can't believe we are nearly ready to move up to third trimester - it has gone so quick! Just think this is our last move now before we have our bubbas! woo hoo! I am so excited. We have so much going on before then though - I have exams to sit and we are buying a house and hoping to move in before she is born. I know from experience that trying to move house and breastfeeed at the same time is just impossible!! I am trying to get as prepared as possible, but I know it will be cutting it fine, as the house we were going to buy fell through, so we are now having to find another - gutted as I had already moved all the furnature in in my head!!! silly me.
> Well at least I am not bored I guess - would be terrible if I was just sat around waiting like when I was pregnant with my son. I actually have a life now, so this pregnancy is flying by!
> Is anyone nervous about the first few months? I have no probs being mum - I love it, but I know with my first, my life just seemed to grind to a halt. People didn't seem to interested in doing anything after the first few weeks whent he novelty died off, and with no work etc and hubby working I found myself sat at home thinking "How did this happen?!!" Don't get me wrong, being a mum is the most amazing feeling is the world, but trying to motivate myself to go out and do things with a newborn baby on my own was really hard. There just seemed to be too many hours in the day and I would find myself thinking "how on earth do I fill the next ten hours when I know I will have to do the same again tomorrow and the day after that?" I am probably just being silly, but I can't help but feel nervous.
> It seems to be fine for dads, they do the deed then dont have to cope with any of the pregnancy discomforts, nor any of the drastic changes to their body, then they miss out on all the labour pains and swan off back to work and to their mates and their lives afterwards. What they don't seem to understand, is that being at home alone all day every day with a newborn is not one big holiday - it can actually be really isolating. God I hope I am not scaring any first time mums out there!
> I might look into the mum and baby groups to widen my mummy friends circle. Friends without children are great, but they dont seem to understand what its like.
> Wow that was a long message! Sorry about that girls - feel loads better for having said all that though!
> Hope you are all well!
> xxxxx

angelbaby I know exactly what you mean, it was like that with my DD, I worked many hrs until I was 36 weeks pregnant and then I was really lonely at home with her and then I moved this year and now things are a lot better. Once you moved you can look for your local childrens or sure start centre and you can take your DS there for play groups, I go with my DD nearly every day now, I know everyone there (although they are not my friends there's always someone to talk to) and it is good to get out of the house, I will be able to bring the baby there too as most groups are from 0-4 anyway. So maybe it will be easier if you find a play group for your DS there will be other pregnant ladies there and you can get together with your LOs!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma when DD was a baby I always said I will never buy her clothes with horrible peppa pig on... and now she got loads and I will buy her the stuff, as she loooooves it and there's nothing better than to see her soooo happy cause she is wearing a peppa pig tshirt. And I think the peppa pig stuff in next is not too bad. I don't find the clothes from tesco and asda much cheaper than for example next but I don't like it. The clothes in boots are ok as well but must say I mostly buy next stuff for DD and very few items from h&m, monsoon, boden, gap! what are you doing if you're having a boy? I bet you got loads of girls clothes. I got anything up to size 12-18 months only.. DD is so small!


----------



## Hett

Linn is your LO going to share the same room as your DD? I'm not sure when to start doing our nursery! I am definitely waiting until our 4d scan to make 100% he is a he as we got a gender scan at 16+3 so quite early! It was pretty obvious he is a little boy (I thought) and the sonographer seemed quite certain immediately, but I have heard stories!! I just can't wait to do the nursery, esp after seeing piccys of Lili's!!! Its just stunning!


----------



## Delilah

Evening girls - well E&L & I had a lovely meet up yesterday, they left us talking after the tearoom closed until they were locking up!!!! Think they figured it was easier than ejecting 2 pregnant women who had a lot to gas about!!! CJ wish you were nearer too hon :flower: hope your yoga retreat is going well, the steak would keep me going! My prenatal yoga DVD has arrived so will try that tomorrow, also the nursery carpet is down and looks great! Apart from now everthing baby related has been dumped in there! 

Hett, we have been buying from Debenhams, Next and Gap - I do most of mine online as I love the girls clohtes but find it hard to get excited about boys stuff! I am on Linn's facebook too feel free to add me, think I'm the only Marie? Linn can you ask for me to be added to the June babies group too please - I think I tried to PM the organiser a while ago and have heard nothing so this has reminded me.

Had a lovely lunch with the uni girls, and I held a real live 6 month old baby today at lunch she was gorgeous! Even though she did sick up a little on me lol - cannot believe how heavy she was, need to do my upper body strengh building Davina dvd! Going to friends for dinner shortly so have to get ready now - I have a weekend of eating out and being cooked for as at my brothers tomorrow night for dinner too!

Have a great evening all, hope the cold's ok Linn.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

hett - we only have 2 big bedrooms, so they will share for a while but not yet. the baby will sleep in our room and then when the baby is sleeping through they will have our bedroom (it's very big) and we will take dds room! we had 4 bedrooms until last summer but I was soooo unhappy where we lived that I am over the moon with the house we got now!! we will move again in a few years anyway until then they will share. DD asked me yesterday if we could go to the hospital so the baby could come and sleep in her big girl bed with her and play with all her toys :cloud9: hope she will still happily share her room next year!! 

i bet your nursery will be gorgeous too. i did dds twice so ok not doing one this time, next summer we will do their shared room and i still get to do our bedroom ready for baby!


----------



## Hett

Delilah I will add you on fbook! Thats where we have been getting most our bits from too! I have really been hunting and have found some lovely boy bits - including lots of bits from The Little White Company and Mini Boden! (V.expensive, so only getting one or 2 bits from these companies!)
So glad you had a lovely meeting with E&L! Have a lovely dinner tonight! You are so busy :) 

I am at home nursing my poorly OH all weekend after his op! Its nice though as its an excuse not to leave the house much and just nap. My parents got us lots of food in but he has no appetite at all so I am devouring it all! Its all bits we would never buy on our weekly shop, lots of treats and goodies! Had some amazing ginger cake and icecream for my pudding after supper!

Linn I think it is lovely to share a room. My sister and I shared up until we were about 9 and 7 (there was another spare bedroom in the house but it was so nice to share!) I think and we loved it! We are so close now!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..... That's what I said Hun. I hate the cartoon bits on t-shirts for babies, once they get into something then you have no choice. DD2 is into pepos pig as well and has some fab pj's with it on and a few t-shirts as well. She has just discovered fireman Sam as well, and got a few toys for her bday, so I know have a few boys toys for the first time ever! Bless her. 
Delilah and e&l glad you met up and had fun xxx I am looking forward to a meet up soon. Linn.... We must sort out April Hun, will fb chat you next week as weekends are just hectic for me xx
right night time for me ladies XXXXXXX


----------



## emmadrumm77

Pepos?????? How did that happen? I mean Peppa Pig xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I got it hun! We got some Peppa Pig books too and she wants me to read the same one 10 times in a row :wacko: Ok lets talk on Facebook next week. xx


----------



## Trinity42

Everyone who hasnt added me on fb you can find me through my email [email protected] just make sure to add a message your on BNB june Mommy


----------



## -Linn-

Marie and Trinity I can ask he lady on facebook to add you.. but then it's up to her! Will PM her later... I'm in such a bad mood this morning cause I was craving some German food for breakfast which we don't have :( How ridiculous but now I don't want to eat anything else and I'm actually sulking!!


----------



## Hett

Haha Linn, i know what you mean about the food. I can get intro right grumps if I don't eat what I really fancy! What was it you wanted? 

I have cleaned the kitchen and lounge and then took OH to doctors as he is still v.poorly, yet more tablets for me to remind him to take!

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday!


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Linn

All our rainforest stuff has now arrived and so has my Summer Mothers bath support, very happy with it all :thumbup:

I will have to wash all his clothes again because my friend told me last night it has to be washed in non-bio - whereas I only have bold 2 in 1....

Going to my brothers for dinner now so will try and check in later, I have my 25 week mw appt tomorrow at 1pm as well. 

Hope your Sunday's are going ok, and your OH gets better Hett

Trinity I tried to look up your email and its not giving me anything on FB

Mxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

IM BBBBBBBBAAAAACCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh my word what a weekend!!!

had a awful drive over to meet Delilah, ended up meeting a little later than planned but was brill. That Tearoom was nice wasnt it D??? will have to remember that one. 

had takeaway at my parents which was yummy scrummy. went shopping with my mum o sat morning for a few bits for the baby. got told off by her....i lent some friends all of DD2's baby/first clothes as they were having a really hard time. and they up and moved without returning them, so i have othing apart from special bits i kept. my mum didnt know so hadnt bought anything cos she thought i was set up.....she told me off for not telling her i was worrying about buying it all etc etc etc. oh well.

got the train to my friends. i was gonna sit at a table seat so i could do some bits of planning etc but couldnt get the bump behind it!!! that was a surpirse as i didnt think i was that big yet lol. so had to move but a 3 hour train journey is just not fun when you can move the seat at all to get comfy. prob not gonna do that again if i dont need.

had dinner out with my friend at a chinese buffet, yum yum, and then went to see Leap Year at the cinema which was a nice film. nothing special but nice and chilled. after hours of chatting with her and her hubby i got to bed about 2am hehe

and then today hubby came and met us and we went to Ikea and lunch out and home.
so that was my weekend, sorry its an essay and well done if you have read it lol.

hope you are all well and i will do my best to catch up. xxxx


----------



## Hett

Hello E&L!!! Glad you had such a fab weekend! Sounds great fun! Apart from the train ride! I laughed when you said about not fitting in the table seats - I sometimes forget my tummy and try to squeeze through gaps and get stuck half way and have to reverse out!


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone!
Thanks for the advice Linn, I will defo be looking for the groups, its just a little irritating not knowing what area we will be moving to, because I can't really plan anything, but hopefully we will know tomorrow as we are booked in to view four houses. 
I have just looked down and half of my bar of dairy milk has disappeared! How did that happen? I swear there are chocolate fairies - surely I am not capable of being THAT much of a piggy!!!! lol :blush:
I painted the whole of the dining room today floor to ceiling, so have spent most of my time up a ladder. Trying to get this rented property loo:blush:king noce and fresh so we get our deposit back, but I almost killed myself in the process. I have now had a nice long soak in the bath and have vowed not to move from this spot for the rest of the night. I'm pooped. 
Well it is the last day of Feb today ladies, so thats one month closer to meeting our boys and girls! I can't wait to turn it over tomorrow and see march! lol
Welcome back E&L's mummy, sounds like you have suck a busy life! Bless u! I am missing the days of being able to grab a takeaway or go for a chinese - we have to save every penny right now for the move.:cry:
hope you are all well xxx


----------



## lili24

Hey June mums! 

My ticker is on the fat baby! And I am third tri on Tuesday so that means everyone else is nearly third tri too! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Emma you need to set up our shiny new home over there! :)

D sounds like you have bought quite a lot of stuff lately! I bought a play gym today which will arrive next week. Got to get a bouncer still, car seat and base. I would have ordered them ages ago if I could decide on a colour! :nope:

I can't be arsed with work tomorrow, I just want it to be Tuesday so I can see my babies little face again at my scan. Xxx


----------



## nightkd

Hey everyone :) We're back from Dallas... Bean has been pressing out of me and giving me little kicks and punches all the way home :wacko: Dunno what's up with her, or if she's just feeling active tonight!!!!

So I have a question for you girls...Would you prefer to have a nice house and not be able to do much (eg going out etc) or an average house and be able to do whatever you want?

xx


----------



## Tara123006

oh my goodness! i have not been on here in soooo long! just wanted to check in and let everyone know that i'm okay and wondering how everyone has been?


----------



## Tara123006

btw it's a boy :)


----------



## Trinity42

I have a perinatologist appt Wed March 3 to check baby girl's heart again. I kinda hope they do the 3D one. I can't wait to see who she looks like... Poor baby if she looks like me, I had huge ears at birth and I was bald. People thought I was a boy. LOL... I need to get that picture from my mom to post I really was an ugly baby. but my oh all his other kids had a full head of dark hair. Who knows. Its fun to imagine what out babies will look like...


----------



## 3boys

nightkd said:


> Hey everyone :) We're back from Dallas... Bean has been pressing out of me and giving me little kicks and punches all the way home :wacko: Dunno what's up with her, or if she's just feeling active tonight!!!!
> 
> So I have a question for you girls...Would you prefer to have a nice house and not be able to do much (eg going out etc) or an average house and be able to do whatever you want?
> 
> xx

I would prefer to have an average house and have a life. Even if you have a stunning house if it turns into your prison you will hate it! x x


----------



## 3boys

Tara123006 said:


> btw it's a boy :)

Congrats!


----------



## lili24

Hi Tara, congrats on your boy! :)

Nightkd I think it depends how much the really nice house would stop you doing, would it mean you can't have holidays etc? Or just that you would have to cut back on eating out etc? Probably best to go for the average house and still be able to have a life though! 

Argh... Monday! :nope:


----------



## emmadrumm77

*exciting news*

*WE HAVE A 3RD TRI THREAD!!!!*

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/285304-june-babies.html#post4577827

woooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo :hugs::hugs:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## emmadrumm77

It is growing slowly!!
My bump taken today xx 25weeks 6 days x


----------



## -Linn-

Emma where is your baby hiding? Your bump is cute :) 

I'm sorry I was not here yesterday I was in a baaaad mood.. but today is already much better, I spent the last 3 hrs cleaning and tidying and I just made some dinner and realised I can't taste anything.. from this bloody cold. I can't stop blowing my nose either, so I hope it will all be better soon!! I was so looking forward to my tacos tonight but now I will not make them as there is no point when I can't taste or smell anything. At least it didn't make me feel sick when I just took the rubbish out :) 

How is everybody and what are you all doing today?


----------



## lili24

Hello Linn.. working today :) Can't be bothered! 

Glad you are in a better mood! I have those days too!!

I just noticed this for anyone wanting to buy the Angelcare monitor..
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Angelcare-...f=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1267445281&sr=8-1

That's the best price I've seen xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I think I could not be bothered to work right now either, but then at least you get money for it... it always kept me going when I was pregnant with DD. I'm still wondering how I did it though, I usually did half day saturday and then sunday too :wacko: now I'm much too lazy, but at least my house is looking nice... off to hoover now and then I'm done!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn................I know!! I was sure it was bigger last night!!! OH said to me i actually looked pregnant last night................Oh well.................3months growth to go xxx
Lili................i am the same as Linn............Just too lazy to work now, but then again we do have other small people that take up our time xx
1 More day Lili and then.....................3rd Tri for you!!!! Can not believe we are nearly there, just is soooooooooooooo exciting x


----------



## lili24

I commented your bump on FB Em :) I always look bigger at night too.. think cos my stomach is always full then? But I am definitely smaller in the mornings! 

I need to ask you lot about these braxton hicks again! For the past two nights I have had them none stop for about an hour, like every couple of minutes. My whole belly goes rock hard and a funny shape and my back aches, then it eases up after about 30 seconds. Is it normal for them to come so often?? I can only imagine what real labour feels like!! :nope: :nope:


----------



## Delilah

Hi all, flying visit for me, waiting for my 25 week mw appt. Lili your last day in 2nd tri!!!! OMG!!!! Emma your bump is so neat, not sure what is happening to me I'm spreading out all over although someone did tell me today my legs still look slim!

I am going to try to push for a scan at my mw appt - still no movement but hb is ok. E&L I didnt do the tracing because Paul said it would make me more worried if he didnt move so will see what happens shortly. 

Wish I wasnt working some days!

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I think it's normal, I have been getting some too... as long as it's not too painful it should be ok, seems a bit often, maybe ask your midwife at next appointment. My baby moved again sideways, I think she wants to turn down but can't get around! DD was head down from 26 weeks, so I hope she will turn soon! 

Delilah just ask about the movement. Don't say about the doppler and tell her it worries you not to feel anything, they should scan you if you're worried. My midwife told me to ring the ward if the movement gets less frequent so they can monitor the baby. I'm sure he is moving around in there and you just can't feel it! Every day I am waiting for you to post that you started feeling him, must be frustrating. I never stop feeling mine. I can now feel her when I'm walking, standing, no matter what I'm doing but last night in the bath for example I didn't feel anything but my whole belly was moving and twitching so she was moving. 

Let us know what the midwife said! :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili...............thanks for fb comment xxx With regards to Braxton hick, they are totally normal and i get them as well..............just really uncomfy!! As Linn said as long as they are not painful then all is ok. They are just really odd and achy xxx


----------



## lili24

Thank you hun :flower: I will have to see if it continues, but I have had them for the past 2 nights. I don't see my midwife now until 31 weeks though. How shit is that? I'm sure my baby moved yesterday too but now I think she is back transverse! Is head down comfier? Because right now she sticks her head out the side and I can never sleep on that side it's so uncomfy! :lol:


----------



## -Linn-

Yeah I think head down is better, with DD I was not as uncomfortable as I am now and I'm only 26 weeks! It was worse when she was breech for a couple of days I could eat hardly anything and I was full! 31 weeks is long. I got midwife at 28 weeks, scan and consultant/midwife at 30 weeks and then I see my midwife every 2 weeks until I'm due and when I'm overdue I will go to the maternity unit for CTG to monitor baby. I think I had more appointments with DD than what you got now!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I find head down better, seems to be more comfortable xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I get my mw apt at 28, 34 and 38 xx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh I'm getting one every 2 weeks now and if I go over then I get appointments at the hospital so my last mw appointment is at 40 weeks.


----------



## lili24

It's cos I am seeing the consultant at 28 weeks, so she said don't come back to me until 31 weeks. But the consultant doesn't do doppler or fundal height or anything. Are they supposed to? Anyway I might just book in to see her at about 29 weeks..she can't exactly tell me to go away! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

at my consultant clinic you see a midwife before you see the consultant and they do all that.. but don't think it's that important if you got no concerns! My midwife always gives me another appointment when I'm there. So I already got my 28 week appointment, yours seems to be working differently!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I never had any problems with either previous, they actually said that i don't have to see anyone if i don't want to! I asked for 34 ans 28 week ones xxx
Don't mind to be honest tis a hassle with 2 kids going to the mw's anyway xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello everyone, I'm back!!! Was too busy last night catching the last of the men's hockey game, CANADA WON, it was sooooo exciting! Our best showing ever at any Olympics, and we have 14 gold medals, we beat the record for the most gold metals won by a host country. Over all we placed third, but had the most gold metals so it was still a small victory  

The weekend retreat was amazing, did 10 hours of yoga (I'm not counting the 2 hours of sleep yoga/relaxation we did in total) and I'm sore everywhere this morning but feel wonderful! Great vegetarian food, I ate so healthy, I had to stop at the Dairy Queen on the way home and get a Turtle Pecan milkshake 

Linn, sorry to hear you're still sick. Did you finish the course of antibiotics?

Lili, I'm not getting any tightening other than when I over exert myself at work... But this morning I was awakened by hiccups in LO, felt so weird to wake up to! Apparently she's over 2 lbs now so I feel everthing despite the anterior low-lying placenta... I know what you mean, I hate Mondays more and more :-(

Emma, your bump is great! I find it is filling out upwards too, so baby is definitely growing well 

Nightkd, I would go for the more modest house to be able to do more, I'd go batty without my holidays and outtings and hobbies!

E&L, sounds like you had a wonderful weekend too! So happy for you!

Tara, congrats on blue bump!

Delilah, keep me posted, am expecting an email after you see midwife today  I sent you one on my way to work this morning, it is LONG so took me a while to type on my Blackberry Pearl (no full key board!).

Oh the crib arrived on Saturday! So DH and I have a date for Friday night to assemble it together and put up the blinds. My mother is apparently done the bed skirt and is working on the bumper pads and quilt. We decided to skip the curtains as we want to sell the house soon so we're trying to minimize holes in the walls...

I'm expecting about 3 parcels of diapers this week, sooooo excited :cloud9: And I have an appointment with my obstetrician tomorrow, another downtown hotel night for me, will go shopping to try to find Zoëlle's going home outfit since I suspect spring/summer clothes are now out!

Last but not least, this is my last posting in second tri, as tomorrow I start week 27 (will be 26 +1) so officially third tri!!!! :happydance: Can't believe how fast this is going... Lili, will see you over there today I hope??

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I thought 3rd Tri started at 27 weeks not 26+??? 
I will still be on here though until the last ladies come over xxx

Am not worried about the small bump as it is bigger this time round, last time i never bought maternity clothes at all!. From 38 weeks i just wore tracksuit bottoms as slightly elasticated!! But wore my Jeans up until 38 weeks xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Emma, when you reach 26 weeks, you've completed 26 weeks of your pregnancy, so at 26 + 1 you're starting week 27.


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I will not consider myself to be in thrid tri until I'm 27+ weeks. As that's when the last 13 weeks start... anyway I will be in 3rd tri for long enough. Not that it matters to me anyway as I never open any posts and usually post any news on this thread! 

Glad you had a fab weekend :) It will be lovely to build your crib on Friday!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah me 2 Linn, Not long now hey xxx
I could have sworn the baby sneezed just now!! Don't think they can but my baby nearlly jumped out my tummy just now!! Was very odd.................Now it is wiggling around xx


----------



## Delilah

I'm back from mw. She said the heartbeat is really strong, the Doppler showed he was moving and she wasnt worried so no scan. I go back on 22 March at 28 weeks so she said if nothing then she may refer me up to the hospital. She said I could have strong stomach muscles plus the placenta is huge so he is moving in a bag of water and behind that and not to worry. I just hope I start to feel him soon! She didnt do any fundal height either but said everything felt fine. I have put on 22lbs so far. 

Got to work now catch you soon. 

Mx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I only have 12 weeks left to my pregnancy anyhow, which is three months exactly. Plus all my medical books indicate it this way, as does the main website I use (see if this link works... Nope!) so I'm going by that  And as soon as baby is in that 7th box, that is third tri! I think that'll be happening on Wednesday for me (was it 26 + 2 for you Lili?)

Edit: had to delete link since it went straight into my logged-in account! But it is through Baby Centre Canada, and they indicate that once you're done 26 weeks you start third tri...


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I still got 16 weeks left anyway so I don't care. I thought 3 months = 13 weeks but it doesn't really matter! 

Delilah how annoying the midwife was so laid back, you have to start feeling him soon! I will keep waiting for you to post one day that you're feeling him xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Delilah said:


> I'm back from mw. She said the heartbeat is really strong, the Doppler showed he was moving and she wasnt worried so no scan. I go back on 22 March at 28 weeks so she said if nothing then she may refer me up to the hospital. She said I could have strong stomach muscles plus the placenta is huge so he is moving in a bag of water and behind that and not to worry. I just hope I start to feel him soon! She didnt do any fundal height either but said everything felt fine. I have put on 22lbs so far.
> 
> Got to work now catch you soon.
> 
> Mx


Oh that is good news that baby was moving nicely on Doppler! And good job on the weight, that sounds perfect :flower: Hope you start feeling him soon! Any names yet?


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ...................I understand what you mean hun xxx Can not believe you are so close to meeting baby!!
Delilah.................Glad the mw went well and i really hope that your little boy will make an effort to be extra wiggly for you soon xxxx

I have just looked at the 3rd tri threads and they all seem to be about labour and people about to pop!!! Wow can not believe it xxx
9kids has just had her boy yesterday and she was due in May!! Blimey it is sooo close for us all xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know Emma, was just browsing those threads and I'm getting nervous RE: preterm labour... Feel the need to complete the nursery this weekend...


----------



## -Linn-

I'm so laid back this time, I do not believe in preterm labour anymore! But if I had baby sooner I got moses basket and clothes ready :)


----------



## Delilah

No names yet - wow at 9 kids having her baby already - eek!

Once you all go to third tri I'll be gatecrashing over there because I'll miss you!


----------



## lili24

Heyyyyyyyyyyy CJ. I moved up to that box at 26+5 (yesterday!) :)

I love third tri I've been browsing in there for a while.. Many of the posts make me worry about pre-term labour too! Last night when those tightenings would not stop I was worried. I can't believe Sam has had Jenson, but he is doing so fab it's brilliant.

Hey D, I think you will feel him by 28 weeks :) So hopefully you wont have to go to the hospital but I think she is right, it's got to be your muscles. Did she give you your HIP form? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Glad it's not just me worried about that Lili... Can't believe she's had Jenson already, yikes!!!

Linn, I don't even have my bassinet yet or all my diapers! The line that I want is coming out in March, and I think the bassinet comes out in May...

Delilah I agree with Lili, by 28 weeks he'll definitely be big enough so that no matter what size your anterior placenta is, you should definitely feel him by then!


----------



## lili24

I think CJ might be addicted to buying diapers! :winkwink::haha:

You will have to show us your collection soon!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL I'm expecting 3 more parcels between today and tomorrow! Will take a photo of my stash when I've received them all. I have some more on the registry, they're one-size (so only good really starting at 10 lbs) so I had to invest in smaller ones to use right at birth, since I doubt I'll be having a 10 lbs baby (oooohhhh, knock on wood, don't want to jinx myself!). I'm SOOOOO addicted to online shopping for nappies :blush:


----------



## lili24

Yay! When is your baby shower happening? 

I would be very shocked if Zoe was a 10lber! :o Same for my baby! It will be fun, once we get closer to the end, to guess the dates and weights of our new arrivals.

I will place a bet that Zoe will arrive on May 26th!

***psychic*** :winkwink::blush:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLL you're too cute! Hey you never know, she may decide to make a guest star appearance a little sooner... I agree, would be fun to guess weights, arrival dates, etc... I'm so curious to see what she looks like! I was bald at birth (and almost for the first 2 years as my hair was SO fine), but DH apparently had a full head of hair. Can't help but try to picture her in my mind...

Baby shower in Ottawa (4 hours away, will be driving there!) hosted by my mother is March 27th. Baby shower in Toronto (hosted by my SIL) will likely be the weekend after Easter but not set in stone yet.


----------



## Delilah

Yes got my HIP form Lili so will send that off. Just so impatient to feel him moving. 

Because I have no pregnancy symptoms apart from the bump it is hard to imagine that there is a little human being in there and I think the movement / feeling is part of the bonding process that I realy think I'm missing out on. 

Oh well, the good thing is all seems well so I need to chill and it will happen when it happens - maybe my yoga attempt will cause him to make an appearance tonight!

I'll post photos of our nursery when its a bit more nursery like - we have moved everything back into it now and have to build storage downstairs before we can move all our baby stuff on shelves etc!

Mx


p.s. anyone know where I can get some good quality unpatterned yellow curtains with blackout/thermal lining? I bought some last week in a gold colour and Paul hates them so they have to go back!


----------



## Mrs G

Delilah said:


> Yes got my HIP form Lili so will send that off. Just so impatient to feel him moving.
> 
> Because I have no pregnancy symptoms apart from the bump it is hard to imagine that there is a little human being in there and I think the movement / feeling is part of the bonding process that I realy think I'm missing out on.
> 
> Oh well, the good thing is all seems well so I need to chill and it will happen when it happens - maybe my yoga attempt will cause him to make an appearance tonight!
> 
> I'll post photos of our nursery when its a bit more nursery like - we have moved everything back into it now and have to build storage downstairs before we can move all our baby stuff on shelves etc!
> 
> Mx
> 
> 
> p.s. anyone know where I can get some good quality unpatterned yellow curtains with blackout/thermal lining? I bought some last week in a gold colour and Paul hates them so they have to go back!

I looked everywhere for yellow and gave up!!! I have a vague memory of B&Q having plain yellow, but I looked in so many places! You can always buy separate linings or lining material really cheap to add on.

Hope everyone's ok

xx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I can't wait to see the nappies.. I looooved buying all mine and then never used them :dohh: luckily I only have 15!! 

Thought you were using pampers until she is big enough? That's what we did you see... but then I never started using the reusables.! 

I hope I will get to see pics of your shower. 


Lili I was so worried when I was pregnant with DD, sometimes I feel guilty as if I don't care about this baby so much, but I really don't worry much and everytime I do she kicks me and then I forget about it. It's still a while until she will be here and until then life goes on with DD like before... don't get me wrong I wanted this baby so much and am over the moon with everything but it's really not the same as it was the first time round. I feel a lot worse physically and I keep feeling so guilty I am not obsessed with my bump like I was with DD. I somehow fear I don't love the baby as much as I love my DD... god I feel horrilbe for writing that but it is hard to imagine for me to ever love anyone as much as I love my DD! Hope you all don't think I'm horrible.. I keep reading how worried you all are and wondering why I don't feel the same!


----------



## lili24

Because you have nothing to worry about Linn, that's why :) 

I remember in first tri you were worried when you lost various symptoms etc, and you went for the early scan. But right now you have no reason to worry! Your DD also keeps you occupied!

D I know what you mean about movement and bonding, but I can also say that even when I feel movement it is surreal to me, I still don't believe there is a baby in there. Even at scans I feel like I am watching some body elses baby on the screen! Soon though hun you will feel it.. I know you will x


----------



## -Linn-

Poor Delilah I think I only felt DD sometimes from 20 weeks but then from 24 weeks it was all the time. I hope you will start to feel him veeery soon. With DD I was so in love with my bump and any movement she made but this time it's different. I do love the baby lots but I don't obsess with my bump 24/7 like I did with DD. But you are right, I think it will make you bond with him even more, I know it's hard to be patient but he will get bigger and you WILL feel him move around and then it will be the best feeling in the world and worth the wait!!! 

Thanks Lili, sometimes I feel so guilty like I don't love my baby as much as DD but I know when she is here I will love them both the same! And you do not have anything to worry about either, but I know what it's like I was just so glad when she came out cause I was so worried about her being stillborn, it drove me crazy being that much over due!


----------



## -Linn-

dont you just hate it when you post a reply and it takes ages and you already know it's going to be a double post!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..................You are totally normal!! I was obsessed by my first pregnancy with DD1.........but it is a bit of been there seen it done it!! I am totally chilled out this time, i did feel that when i was pregnant with dd2.............how can i love this baby as much...............but guess what????..............You can and you do love them the same, and this time around i know i will love this just as much and unconditionally as i do the other 2.

However the whole "carrying a baby" and feeling it is still just as amazing xxx

CJ..................OMG hoe many nappies do you have? I have 70 and that is all i am getting!!! And they are Pampers. I plan to do more buying when the small one arrives xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Grrrrrr double posted me 2 xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I am glad I'm not the only one! Oh yeah being pregnant and feeling the baby move inside is amazing! I loooooove it :) 

What is everybody having for tea? I was going to make tacos (one of my favourites) but I can't taste anything which is so annoying. Made a Bolognese sauce now but I don't fancy it at all. I feel a little sick too and think I will just have some rolls with deli meats... going to sainsburys to do some shopping in a minute in case anyone wants to give me any cravings I still got a chance to buy it all :)

I have 200+ nappies and will buy more soon. I bought 98 of the pampers size 2 ones for £7 I couldn't resist. Normally a 32 pack is £6 so it was a total bargain and I got more coupons from Sainsburys so will buy huggies later, for 71p I can't say no!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn............I am having steak AGAIN!!! With roasties and prob mushrooms xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Delilah....what did i tell you??? lol dont worry hun he is there and he is yours. promise. xxx on the curtain front you could always get cream or white and dye them, or a blackout/thermal roller blind insted of curtains. 

ive got new MW next week.

havent bought a single pack of nappies yet :blush: just not worrying about it as Tescos is just round the corner from the hospital. 

CJ glad you had a good time hun. xxxx


----------



## lili24

Think I've got 270 newborn size 1.. 100 size 2 and 78 size 3. So far! I wonder how I won't have blisters on my fingers changing that many nappies! :haha:

Not sure what to have for tea tonight, I have nothing prepared cos I've not finished work yet. Tacos sound good though!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have black out roller blinds, so as dark and then got coloured curtains x


----------



## lili24

I haven't seen any nice yellow curtains actually. I seen some in mamas and papas but I don't think they were plain, they match the m&p range..

Mine are pink, they had blackout liners to go behind them but we have blinds up too so it's quite dark :) I put the tie backs up yesterday and the nursery is complete now.. just need a rug xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lovely Lili... I got blackout blinds everywhere too, DD wants Fifi curtains now :wacko: 

Delilah don't you have a curtain shop? We got one in town, it's huge and they got loooooaaaads of fabric so you just choose your fabric and tell them the size of your window and wether you want it to be blackout and then they make the curtains! Maybe you can find a place like that near you?


----------



## -Linn-

double post again!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Emma I think I've only received 12 of the one-size (good for 10-35 lbs) and 6 of the small size (good for 6-12 lbs) so far. Apparently to do reusable you need 36-48 for only 1-2 extra laundry loads per week. The 3 parcels I'm expecting contain about 14 more of the small, my mother pointed out that I might need more small than one-size and based on what I read I agree.

Linn, we're trying the reusable from the start, just to get into the habit and routine sooner. The extra-small reusable nappies are SOOOOO adorable, will get about 12-18 of them. I'll be doing laundry every day probably for the first month, but I've accepted that!

Lili, I can't believe your nursery is already done, I'm so far behind! Was trying to think of where I could find carpets as well, have been unsuccesful so far. Maybe I'll try online!


----------



## nightkd

Thanks for the opinions...I really hate where we are now, but it's $535 for a 2 bed apartment, which is pretty damn big and not really skanky for that price...like most of the other ones around here would be...

Otherwise we'd be buying a house and paying just over $1000 a month...really nice houses...3 bed...nice area...no w***er neighbours to deal with and we can do what we want - unlike here where the managers of this place have pretty grotty attitudes... :shrug: I really hate it here and want out, but I'm just so worried we'll get out and feel trapped (like someone else mentioned) because we won't be able to do much/buy what we want like we _basically_ can now...

I'm looking for a WAH job at the moment...but even the sites which are made for WAHM to find jobs have a lot of the ones where you have to make an initial payment, which is obviously a big no-no. If I could get a job, even earning $100 a week, it would give us the freedom we need - DH's wage would pay bills/food etc and my wage would mean we can actually treat ourselves once in a while!

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Morning everyone how are you all? 

I am having a baaaaad day again, I don't know what's wrong with me, think I am so fed up of being ill, I haven't eaten properly in 2 days and I completely lost my appetite!


----------



## Moongirl

Hi guys!!

Sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish Linn. Do your hormones surge again at the start of 3rd tri? seems like people are getting sicky again and i'm back in my first tri super-hyper-emotional state it seems!!! :haha: 

Anyway, i'm struggling to keep track of everything so think i'll head over to 3rd tri and see if i can cope with that!! might well pop back mind you, if it's too quiet!

see you all very soon! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## littlepne

I think I'm getting addicted to online shopping for cloth nappies. I'm getting a few on ebay at the moment, I figure what I don't want to keep I can always sell on again!

But I'm looking for what to spend my council voucher on now so I'm not spending money at the moment! All UK ladies should look into that as well, this is the link for Lancashire County Council's real nappy scheme: https://www3.lancashire.gov.uk/corporate/web/?Lancs_Waste_Info/12258 but I think lots of other councils do it, I'd never even heard of it until someone mentioned it to me - typical council!

Hope all is well, and now I'm back off online shopping! Oops!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

littlepne said:


> I think I'm getting addicted to online shopping for cloth nappies. I'm getting a few on ebay at the moment, I figure what I don't want to keep I can always sell on again!
> 
> But I'm looking for what to spend my council voucher on now so I'm not spending money at the moment! All UK ladies should look into that as well, this is the link for Lancashire County Council's real nappy scheme: https://www3.lancashire.gov.uk/corporate/web/?Lancs_Waste_Info/12258 but I think lots of other councils do it, I'd never even heard of it until someone mentioned it to me - typical council!
> 
> Hope all is well, and now I'm back off online shopping! Oops!

LOLLLL you sound like me!!! I'll post a pic of my stash so far but I suspect I have purchased around 26-30 so far... Still awaiting my last 3 parcel orders!


----------



## lili24

Hi my ladies..

I have my 4d scan at 6.30pm :) and I am so excited. 

Hope you are all ok today! Xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooh Lili how bloody exciting!!!
Looking forward to seeing the scan pics of Layla xxx Bet she is a little beauty xxxx

CJ................I think you need diaper therapy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili that is exciting, hope I will get to see some pictures later! xxx


----------



## Delilah

Oooh Lili, cant wait to see the pictures - I just bought a minky sheep diaper to cheer myself up yesterday - I think I have about 30 now will post pics once my nursery is sorted out! 

Well I have had a very productive day today - 3 meetings and 2 new clients signed up as a result of my 4am start to sort proposals out :happydance: 

I am so hungry, just got home, ate pears in the car and have made a piece of toast with beans as a snack. Not sure what I will have for dinner when Paul gets home. Maybe chicken pasta... not exciting me though!

I plan to look online for curtains this evening too - we have a Dunelm nearby Linn but we dont like any of the fabrics they are all patterned - the ones I ordered from John Lewis Paul said were too old for baby... they are going back.

Tonight I am doing my prenatal yoga dvd and also plan to hit the treadmill for 45 minutes powerwalking. I'm speaking at an event tomorrow morning so have to leave the house at 6.30am so I want to have a nice relaxing night for a change.

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

oh thats a shame, https://www.paulsimon.co.uk/index.html this is the place I was talking about, don't know if there is one local to you. But they got any kind of fabrics in the one here, it is huge!


----------



## -Linn-

I don't know what I will have for dinner, I just had to be sick.. it's killing me!! Every night I start feeling sick again.. maybe it's cause of the sinus medicine I have taken? When OH gets home we hopefully go shopping as we didn't do it last night! I am so tired of being ill... but I know it will get better, I survived morning sickness too and that was much much worse!


----------



## -Linn-

sorry for spamming up this thread, just had another look at the link Delilah and I'm sorry but I guess it's useless but in the actual store itself they got loads of child friendly curtains too. 

was just thinking why don't you go for the fisher price rainforest curtains? As you already got the rest of the stuff, do you have the mobile and waterfall soother too?


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey all.

Just popping in before heading over to third trimester, as I start my 28th week tomorrow! woo hoo! 
Getting rather large now, and loving it! don't think I am doing too bad everywhere else though, my thighs have done a little growing as my jeans are putting up a bit of a fight when I try to put them on these days, but I am still winning and thats the main thing! 
Loving the idea of the third trimester, but its funny, I am never satisfied, I always want to be just one week further!
CJ you post about how we count our weeks made my day! Althouth I will have been pregnant for 27 weeks tomorrow, I will be starting my 28th week, so I quite like the idea of counting it like that.
Well gonna hear over to third trimester, but will probably pop back as I will miss you all! xxx


----------



## Delilah

Linn I didnt realise that FP did rainforest curtains they would be ideal although look at this! 

The first picture is my rainforest collection so far - deluxe play gym, baby bouncer and take along swing - I also have bought another play gym for my parents house! 

The second is a snap of our nursery colour scheme - you can see the yellow carpet (just) under the paperwork but the walls are September Fields (mustard/gold), facing walls including inside window sill and jungle fever (green) on the opposite facing walls and the roof is a warm beige (but has turned out like a dry plaster colour) - we have silver blinds and a white curtain rail to tie in the counter and the insides of the shelves once the files are moved and we can paint them.

The last 2 are our new Minky sheep nappy its too cute!!!!

Mx
 



Attached Files:







02032010820.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 7









02032010821.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3









02032010823.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4









02032010822.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## -Linn-

https://www.babyoka.co.uk/products/...est-curtains-with-tie-backs-138-x-138-cm.html thats the ones... 

I got those rainforest items too and a pink bouncer! I think I won't replace them, it would be a waste of money!! I still got the original boxes for all those items. I also got fisher price mobile and waterfall soother, DD looooved those.


----------



## Delilah

thanks Linn I need 90" minimum for both curtains across and 54" drop so will check this out - think they could work as long as I can buy a liner to go on them.

I am going to keep all the original packaging too - Paul is anal like that!

Also thanks for the mobile and waterfall soother info I will check those out too! I am in danger of turning the whole nursery into a rainforest frenzy!!!!

Mxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Delilah, now I have to get some Minky diapers!!! I love the leopard print and the cow print ones  I think you're right Emma, I may need to have my credit card taken away and undergo some serious addiction rehab! (problem is I know the number by heart, don't even have to look at it anymore when I order stuff!!!).


----------



## -Linn-

if you want to see the mobile and other thing i got it on facebook, i can send you a link to the album later! my mum just called and she really upset me.. I told her that I took some meds for my sinus so she starts questioning me what meds am I taking and so on... OMFG I am 26 years old and can decided for myself what I take and what not!! Aaaaaahhhh she really put me in a mood now. 

CJ now that you're here, can you tell me do these sinus tablets make you nauseas? I had to throw up tonight and last night I felt really really sick as well :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh CJ you made me giggle!!! xxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> Oh CJ you made me giggle!!! xxxxx

I seriously need help: just bid on a lot of 10 Leopard Print Minky diapers on eBay, and ANOTHER lot of 12 (mixed prints) Minky diapers :blush:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> if you want to see the mobile and other thing i got it on facebook, i can send you a link to the album later! my mum just called and she really upset me.. I told her that I took some meds for my sinus so she starts questioning me what meds am I taking and so on... OMFG I am 26 years old and can decided for myself what I take and what not!! Aaaaaahhhh she really put me in a mood now.
> 
> CJ now that you're here, can you tell me do these sinus tablets make you nauseas? I had to throw up tonight and last night I felt really really sick as well :(

What antibiotics are you taking? Yes, some can cause nausea especially if not taken with food...


----------



## -Linn-

I am taking amix = amoxicillin? spelling? But I think it's the sudafed ones that made me feel sick. I took one last night and tonight and then felt sick. Antibiotics always make me feel sick so I take them after food and then it's ok! Finished antibiotics yesterday!


----------



## Delilah

lol CJ!!!!!! I cant start on those Minky nappies because I wont stop!!! I have some cute small size diapers too - will post the stash photos eventually!

Linn I found both items but Paul has said no! He said that I am in danger of warping the child's mind with so much rainforest stuff!!!! He also said that he doesnt want the cot in rainforest so I think I'm back to plain yellow curtains to match the carpet! 

Hope you feel better soon.

Mxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

its such fun reading you lot sometimes.....the things you say!!!! its great, i sit here with my cuppa and just giggle at you all. :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L's mummy said:


> its such fun reading you lot sometimes.....the things you say!!!! its great, i sit here with my cuppa and just giggle at you all. :haha:

LOL laughing at my addictions are you? :winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> I am taking amix = amoxicillin? spelling? But I think it's the sudafed ones that made me feel sick. I took one last night and tonight and then felt sick. Antibiotics always make me feel sick so I take them after food and then it's ok! Finished antibiotics yesterday!

Yes, sudafed can cause nausea and vomiting, but it is a less common side effect. Strange, you'd be more likely to get it with the antibiotics (I was on amoxicillin too!) than with sudafed but you're one of the unlucky ones to get it with sudafed! Hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

Junebug_CJ said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> its such fun reading you lot sometimes.....the things you say!!!! its great, i sit here with my cuppa and just giggle at you all. :haha:
> 
> LOL laughing at my addictions are you? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yep cos i remember what it was like first time. its very very exciting. it was Humphrey's corner for me. still like the range now.

:blush: not that its not this time round for me but in different ways iykwim


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, I can see it... It's obvious I'm a first time mother :blush:


----------



## E&L's mummy

it wasnt a put down hun, just lovely to see and remember. its such a big step from the 2 of you to having a little one part of the mix. enjoy every minute of it. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No worries, didn't take it as a put down! I'm just really excited, my entire life was on hold while I studied in university for 16 years and I'm finally having a baby


----------



## E&L's mummy

Junebug_CJ said:


> No worries, didn't take it as a put down! I'm just really excited, my entire life was on hold while I studied in university for 16 years and I'm finally having a baby

yeh life gets like that sometimes doesnt it? mine has been on hold, off and on cos of hubby's job. its difficult getting pregnant when he isnt in the country for 6/7 mths lol. 

Zoe is a lucky little girl :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwwww thanks hun, you made my eyes water... I'm having some serious self-doubt moments that I can't handle this :-(


----------



## E&L's mummy

so do we all...... dont worry hun, you will be fine. you WILL mess up and get it wrong but we all do. babies dont come with "how to" books. if at the end of the day you can honestly tell your children that you tried your best, thats the most any of us can do. and im hoping we will all support each other thru the baby bit too.


----------



## -Linn-

Oh lol delilah, I'm thinking my poor OH if I like something I will just have it and not really ask, but he doesn't care that much and to me thats half the fun about having a baby. I will get a pink fairyland mobile for the baby so wanted to ask if you want it I can send it to you for free, but if he doesn't want it, better not! Anyway was just suggesting the stuff to match your other things. We're having everything in pink, bedding, bumper, blankets and so on... I loooove pink! 

Thanks for the info CJ, I won't take it again I think as it wasn't really helping much anyway and throwing up was horrible! Not used to it anymore. Did you get any more clothes from baby gap? I looove some of the stuff for older kids, I prefer the bright colours. There is a gap outlet not too far from here so might go there this weekend!


----------



## aliss

Goodbye ladies, see you soon on the "home stretch" (3rd tri)! Enjoy the rest of 2nd tri!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yep Linn, also got the cutest pair of denim overalls  Posted in the FB album I made for my BnB friends! I love their baby stuff, I had to control myself and just bought those 2 items...


----------



## Delilah

Linn thanks I would love your mobile but I will pay you for it and postage - fb me please. I am watching a waterfall soother on ebay right now too!

CJ can I ask you about some cold med ingredients please?

The ones I took last week have run out and the 2 I have at home now have the following active ingredients:

first pack contains

Acetaminphen 325mg
Diphenhydramine HCI 12.5mg
Phenylephrine HCI 5mg

the second pack contains

Acetaminophen 325mg
Dextromethorpan HBr 15mg
Doxylamine Succinate 6.25mg

Would these be safe or should I avoid them? Taking paracetamol right now.

Thanks will check in later out until 3.30pm

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I will PM you later, I will find out how much it is to post in the next few days and then let you... I don't really want any money for it, as it's 3 years old and not selling for much for new! But it is good condition and workin. I might have a look on ebay too... those plastic toys really don't need to be new! Now that I decided not to buy new bouncer or playmat I want the mobile at least. Was Hubby ok with it then? 

Oh and that waterfall soother is fab we had ours on the cot for ages and will be using it again. I hope it's ok if I post it next week though, am a bit busy this week and it's in MIL attic still but we will get the rest of our stuff this weekend so it will be here then!


----------



## littlepne

Will post here for now seeing as most of us are still here at the moment...

So seeing as Father's Day is so close to our due dates, and I'm hoping to not still be pregnant when it comes around, is anyone else thinking about gifts for daddy to be?? I've seen threads about gifts for dad after the baby is born, but I think first Father's Day (for us first timers anyway!) is pretty special.

I want to start thinking about it now before I have to go into baby panic mode (plus it stops me shopping for nappies!!).

Any thoughts ladies?

Jo


----------



## 3boys

littlepne said:


> Will post here for now seeing as most of us are still here at the moment...
> 
> So seeing as Father's Day is so close to our due dates, and I'm hoping to not still be pregnant when it comes around, is anyone else thinking about gifts for daddy to be?? I've seen threads about gifts for dad after the baby is born, but I think first Father's Day (for us first timers anyway!) is pretty special.
> 
> I want to start thinking about it now before I have to go into baby panic mode (plus it stops me shopping for nappies!!).
> 
> Any thoughts ladies?
> 
> Jo

For my hubbies first fathers day i bought him a tie pin with dad engraved on it. He still has it 5 yrs on so i think it was a pretty good idea!


----------



## 3boys

I have an appointment with my consultant today and although i'm looking forward to it for some reassurance I'm also dreading it as the hospital tells every woman to come at 1 and then they work their way through them so I will end up sitting around for hours. I hate it!!! and its hospital policy not to tell gender so i won't even be able to get him to confirm girl!


----------



## Trinity42

4 hours till I get my 26 week sonogram. I am so excited I can't sleep. Actually I was in a really crappy mood today and slept all day so I just didnt sleep at night.. LOL...


----------



## -Linn-

3boys said:


> I have an appointment with my consultant today and although i'm looking forward to it for some reassurance I'm also dreading it as the hospital tells every woman to come at 1 and then they work their way through them so I will end up sitting around for hours. I hate it!!! and its hospital policy not to tell gender so i won't even be able to get him to confirm girl!

Yeah I wish I had known that before my last appointment. I bring DD to most appointments with me and we had to wait there for nearly 3 hrs. I got another appointment on 24th March but they gave me the earliest one possible so I won't have to wait so long again, as I complained last time. I did have an appointment after all! 

Hope you will be seen fast today!


----------



## lili24

They seem to do that with the consultant at my hospital too.. God it was a long wait! I have an appointment next week which I am looking forward to but not the wait. Those chairs are uncomfy! 

Enjoy your scan Trinity :flower:


----------



## Delilah

Hi Linn thanks for that, no rush xx

He is ok with the products becasue all the reveiws really rate the FP Rainforest range but I think he was just a bit reluctant to go for the curtains, bedding etc - however the curtains would be too light I think - I will continue my search for yellow online! Gave up last night, did yoga and treadmill instead before one born every minute.

OK I'm back at base and will come back later, got to work now xx


----------



## -Linn-

hehe Delilah I didn't even see the bedding, we got only pink bedding here... I got so many blankets and sheets it's crazy. And then DD only slept in sleeping bags anyway, I find that safer cause of sids she still wears one now until she starts getting up for a wee at night I guess, she loves her sleeping bags. 

Ok I will let you know next week, the mobile will be here this weekend together with my waterfall soother and then I will check how much it is for postage and post next week. But I don't want you to pay for the thing will mail you on Facebook regarding postage! I still didn't put my nappies on ebay, must do that this weekend too after all I still got original packaging and everything! I never sold anything on ebay, but I guess it's not exactly rocket science and I will manage!


----------



## Delilah

Linn its easy if you need help just let me know - make surey you list your nappies as new and just say in the description that you washed them as per the instructions. You could also try to list them on the natural parenting forum on here.

Mxx


----------



## Delilah

Lili I just saw your 4d pics they are amazing :o) x


----------



## Delilah

Here's my latest bump pic with my 17 wk one (blue top), 24 week one (grey top) and 25 week one (turquoise top) - I am growing so much now....
 



Attached Files:







Marie - 17 week bump.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 0









Marie - 24 week bump.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 0









Marie - 25 week bump.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Trinity42

Back from my sonogram and baby girl is right on track. 14inches long weighing 2lb6oz... the dr said everything looked great.:cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Delilah, I will try ebay first... I just want them gone as they take up space I don't got! 

Lovely bump hun I will take a pic later too!


----------



## lewiepud08

Hey girlies hope you are all well!!! i havent been on for a while, but would love to get to know you all!!!! we found out we are having another boy at 17 weeks babybond scan, my 3rd boy :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

he is so active now im 26 weeks tomorrow hope you are all well how are you all getting on??


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nice bump D!!!
Linn, your new cloth nappies will be snatched up before you're even done posting! HOT commodities let me tell you ;-)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hello there Lewie.....................this is a fab thread and i love all the ladies on here!!

Delilah..................Wow what a great bump hun xx Jealous xxx

Lili...............must see your scan pics...........take it they are on fb? Will check over there in a moment xx

Trinity.............I din't know they could be so precise on weight!! Woweeeee xx Seems alot xxx


----------



## Delilah

Glad she's doing well Trinity, must get mw to measure mine next time at 28 weeks

Hi Lewiepud

Linn CJ is right - I would put them on at a fixed price instead of auction (think you need a feedback score of over 20 to do this) and tick the box to accept offers that way you can see if you get a good price or if not you can relist if they dont make what you want - a good tip I was given was to list on Thursday's for 10 days which means they'll end on a Sunday for auction listings. 

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Nice bump D!!!
> Linn, your new cloth nappies will be snatched up before you're even done posting! HOT commodities let me tell you ;-)

Thanks CJ, they are new but bought em 3 years ago and then I washed them ready for use, but I still got the bags they came in and they are in perfect condition, when you look at them you would not think they even got washed. I got 15 bamboo ones so hope someone wants them, I will not be asking very much!! Must say I had a look and others have been selling those nappies too, so I chances are not too bad!


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah missed that now with the fixed price advice... 
I don't know anything about feedback. OH has an account with ebay and I sometimes (rarely) buy stuff on there. We never sold anything so not sure, think you can put a reserve on an auction, can't you? I am not too bothered, I just want them gone gone gone!


----------



## Delilah

Hi Linn yes you can put a reserve on auction too - my colleague has told me you only need a feedback score (its just what people leave after you buy) of 10 to put a buy it now or fixed price item on. Good luck I think you will sell them no problem hon xx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks hun, ok I left feedback somewhere a few months ago when I purchased the umpteenth power supply for my laptop. Am I the only one who manages to break the cable every few months? 

I will try and do it tomorrow then, for 10 days so it will finish on a Sunday! I thought 10 days is rather long aren't there shorter options? Esp if someone is likely to buy em fast anyway? Not that I'm desperate for the money but I will forget about it if it's on for too long! Anyway I think we're spamming up this thread with my cloth nappies. Will message you any questions on Facebook. 

Anybody else not feeling hungry anymore? It's tea time soon and I am so dreading it, I don't get hungry at all anymore :( And I get full really really fast!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah me too hun!! I look crap today!!! My eyes are all red and am really white!! I have sneezed about 50times today and now my tummy aches soooooooo much!! Wish this cold would sod off! Am really quite bored with it now. x

Think i may have a curry today............can't taste much sohopefully if i make it spicy it may clear my nose and head???? Hmmmmm


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I tried that with spicy food for a few days and it didn't work. I'm just so not hungry but OH will be here soon and then we'll have spag bol which I made and froze the other day as I already couldn't face eating it then. 
hope you will feel better soon, my nose is still blocked but it is getting better. At least I won't put on 80 lbs again!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah there is that!! My midwife last week told me i had put on 8lb................not sure why my bum and boobs have grown so much but the weight hasn't gone on!!! ODD xx

I will try the curry thing tonight and see if it helps.............i have also lost my appetite, think it is all the mucus i am swallowing!! TMI...........sorry x


----------



## sweetniss113

pointless I know but im excited only 99 days left to go for me YAY!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Emma it is the mucous, I was nearly sick again just now cause of it and my stomach is pushed up I can feel baby really high up. I will post a bump pic later.


----------



## nightkd

Bean is being very excitable....still....Ahhhhhh!!! :lol:

Meeting with MW for the first time today - any suggestions of useful things to ask?

xx


----------



## nightkd

Double Post


----------



## emmadrumm77

Afternoon ladies!!! How are we all?? Very quiet today!!!


----------



## Trinity42

I had my 26 week sonogram yesterday morning and everything was perfect. I think I made a post about it but I didnt add a picture.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/Picture002-1-1.jpg


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG she is smiling!!!! Love it xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

lovely piccie hun.


98 days left for me.


----------



## lili24

Beautiful pic Trinity!

Nightkd I like your new avatar.. looking very preggers these days! :haha:

Congrats on double figures E&L.. it will fly by now!


----------



## lili24

Beautiful pic Trinity!

Nightkd I like your new avatar.. looking very preggers these days! :haha:

Congrats on double figures E&L.. it will fly by now!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I missed going into double figures!! Was 4 days ago!!!!


----------



## Trinity42

she is a very happy baby I think. at one point in the sonogram she was sucking her toes.... LOL I just cant believe shes already 2lb 6 oz I am not sure but I think they take all the measurements and figgure out an estimation of the fetal weight...


----------



## E&L's mummy

mines a little odd cos im booked in.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah i know hun!! Like CJ you both know when your babies will arrive...........very odd i guess xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

urrm it is and its isnt tbh. wierd that butterbean has a birthday already, but has made planning care etc for my other girlies sooo much easier. and work for hubby too. she might come early tho if my blood pressure forces their hand.
i dont feel at all ready, practically speaking but so cant wait to see my little girl. i wanna know if she looks like my other 2.


----------



## lili24

Trinity42 said:


> she is a very happy baby I think. at one point in the sonogram she was sucking her toes.... LOL I just cant believe shes already 2lb 6 oz I am not sure but I think they take all the measurements and figgure out an estimation of the fetal weight...

They do:thumbup:

On Tuesday my baby was 2lb4oz (27 weeks) so yours is a good weight.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Delilah, sorry to just get back to you now but those meds you were asking about are fine in pregnancy!!! Called Motherisk for you to confirm my info  Hope you feel better!!!


----------



## lili24

Ahhhhh :( I am so upset today with all these aches and pains. I've had BH and backache coming constantly for a few hours again. Does anyone know how I can find out if they are definitely BH as they seem a bit frequent to me. Could I go in and go on those monitors?

I also have thrush but have had a reaction to the Canesten so the GP has prescribed something else and it says not to be used in pregnancy on the leaflet and everywhere online. Now I am fucking terrified to use it. AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I need it to be June now!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Hey everybody, weren't you worried about me I was not online all day?! 

Lovely scan pic Trinity! 

Lili are you having another scan soon? Weren't you going for a double scan deal? 

I was out nearly all day and then when DD was asleep I didn't come online for the first time in so long, it was strange! 
My sinus infection seems to be getting better but I have just started coughing tonight! I am not eating enough and feel bad about it but every time I make myself something I don't feel so hungry anymore and it takes me ages to eat something. I really hope I will eat more tomorrow... baby is moving as much as ever which is good, but I feel guilty I'm not eating that much :(


----------



## E&L's mummy

aw Lilli :hugs:
there have been a couple of threads in 3rd tri about the difference between BH and contractions. might be worth a read. this is the first pregnancy where ive had BH so they are all very new to me too. me and hubby got a little worried the other night as they were taking my breath away.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Thanks.

No I don't have another scan now Linn it was just a one off package I paid for. 

I can't wait til tomorrow actually, I need to go now because if BH are not painful then these can't be them. I am in pain front and back. I don't have a number for a midwife or anything because mine is off sick I've only ever seen stand-ins. I don't know what to do do I just call the hospital? :(


----------



## -Linn-

awww Lili you should see your GP about the pain, maybe it's just backache? I always got backache now and depending on what I do it gets worse! Maybe it's not BH? Should last for a few hrs, does your belly go hard each time?


----------



## -Linn-

call the hospital or see your GP! Thats what my midwife told me, GP can for example arrange for you to be seen at the hospital.. at least at my surgery!


----------



## lili24

Yeh my bump goes hard each time and my lower back tightens. The back hurts worse than the front. When I posted that then I was having one and thinking I need to go and get seen now but now it has passed... another will come soon! :(


----------



## -Linn-

I get the tightenings some evenings too, with DD I never got one until I was overdue! Hope you can get seen tomorrow then..


----------



## lili24

All of the underneath of my belly is so tender! I don't know if that is stretching though.. I'm glad you have the same sometimes. I think I should go to bed and then tomorrow call my GP and see if I need to go the hospital or something. Did you ever go on one of those monitors to check contractions?


----------



## E&L's mummy

hun i have read that dehydration can make BH worse, if they are of course but it might be worth getting a load of water on board and see if it helps. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Yeah when I went overdue but the thing doesnt pick up all contractions they would be rather likely to check cervix if you are not dilating at all they are not proper contractions so they would be most likely not to do anything. My friend had contractions for many weeks!


----------



## lili24

Thanks.

I always drink loadsa water when I am working at my desk and I haven't been working today so I probably haven't drank half as much!

Don't know what I'd do without you lot! xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Ahhhhh :( I am so upset today with all these aches and pains. I've had BH and backache coming constantly for a few hours again. Does anyone know how I can find out if they are definitely BH as they seem a bit frequent to me. Could I go in and go on those monitors?
> 
> I also have thrush but have had a reaction to the Canesten so the GP has prescribed something else and it says not to be used in pregnancy on the leaflet and everywhere online. Now I am fucking terrified to use it. AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> I need it to be June now!!!

Lili, what is the medication? I'll call Motherisk for you!


----------



## E&L's mummy

you are a smart cookie, if you dont feel right hun get your butt to the GP or hospital. xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

But I am sure you are fine hun... normally any contractions that are not good right now would be quite painful, but best to get checked!!


----------



## lili24

:hugs:

CJ it is Econazole nitrate 1% cream
and
Econazole pessary 150mg

I really need to use it because I'm so itchy!! I would be so grateful if you could find out whether it is safe.

:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, will check tomorrow morning for you, Motherisk is closed now... I know for sure that taking anti-fungals in pill form (by mouth) is contra-indicated but I believe that this class is safe if it is only in cream and pessary form. Will double check though just to be 100% sure!


----------



## kathy khuz

emma, i'm in team pink...


----------



## Delilah

How are you today Lili? I would go to your antenatal ward if you are worried - you are far enough along that they will monitor or do what they can to reassure you. Bring a book and your ipod as you may be a while :hugs:

CJ thanks for checking those ingredients for me, the runny nose didnt develop into a cold but at least I know that I can take them if it does.

Today I have an office day now I am back from a 6am meeting where the client didnt turn up until 6.35am... got lots to do so have a list and will turn off email soon so I can work uninterrupted. Hoping Paul will build our storage units this weekend.

Have a good day all.

Marie xx


----------



## 3boys

I am so excited!!! My little boy just took his first steps. (2 and then he fell to the ground and started clapping for himself! LOL) I couldn't be any prouder!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili.................I get the same at around 4-6pm and then my tummy aches until i go to bed!!! They are not really painfil but feels like muscle ache...............You know that feeling when you do a load of sit ups and your tiummy aches the next day/!!! Well that is what it feels like from 6 till i go to bed! My whole tummy goes hard and is really uncomfy................Just BH though.

If you are really worried then see someone, but i honestly have exactly the same babe xxx

Congrats to your clever little man 3boys xx


----------



## lili24

That's fab 3boys :) :) :)

Thanks D.. I went the labour ward last night because I called for advice and they said come in and get checked over. I have a uti apparantly! I can't believe that could cause so much pain! Glad to be on antibiotics..

It was scary going there, I spent like 90 minutes lying on a delivery bed :lol: and there were 2 ladies in.. It actually sounded like they were being tortured :( My OH is now saying he can't do it! A baby was born at 12.03 and we heard it come out screaming :) 

Dont work too hard!!


----------



## lili24

Thanks Emma lovely. I think it is a combination of all that plus the water infection irritating things more! I'm happier today xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili..................Ok am i odd then or do i have a uti??? :haha:
Wee sample was fine last week so just think i am having heavy bh's. Glad you got it sorted thought hun xxx

I love the fact you OH said HE couldn't do it!!!! Made me giggle xxxxx It is bloody painful, there is no escaping that, but worth it in the end xxx


----------



## lili24

Yeh, it all seemed so scary but I can't wait to do it so I get to meet my baby. No you probably don't have a uti, I have other symptoms too for that.. But they said it's a combination of growing, stretching, BHs, baby booting the hell out of me and a uti. I'll just have to see if the antibiotics take the edge off it all? 

Im glad you have the same cos you have a small bump like me and I wonder how I can have so many aches when it's not like my belly has stretched THAT much!!

My OH is convinced he can't do it, he asked if they can put another bed next to mine for him to lie on! How does he think I feel!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Bless him!! It is so hard for the men to see someone they love in so much pain! But he just has to be supportive...............It's a bloody hard time for both..............but amazing as well xxx


----------



## Delilah

So glad its ok Lili, just came on to check how you were. Paul is the same! 

Apart from the bump you would not know I am pg - I have NO symptoms and in a way I would like the bh, sickness etc so I can feel "normal" - in another way I know he is fine and am glad that I am managing to sail through with minimal disruption so far, apart from the stitch and the one scare at 19 weeks.

Take it easy and you Emma sounds awful from 6pm to bedtime feeling like that.

3 boys you made me smile - I cant wait to be a proud mommy with every little thing!!!!

Congrats on team pink Kathy!

Mxx


----------



## lili24

Enjoy it hun.. You never know when all the aches and pains will start. I was fine til I hit 3rd tri :lol: You may just be one of those women who sail through pregnancy though which would be lovely. I think I'm allergic to it! :haha:

One good thing to come from last night is my OH is now very eager for us to go to antenatal classes.. he wasn't bothered before and I wasn't sure about them? But definitely gonna go!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili your OH makes me laugh... what can HE not do? Labour ward freaks me out hun, I hate hate hate hearing the ladies in labour. I got scared for the first time when I got to the labour ward!!


----------



## lili24

:lol:

He is funny.. I was wondering what exactly the men have to do? I'm sure it will be me doing all the work :lol:

Oh it sounded like they were being tortured... I'm guessing it is different when you are in labour yourself, but it's not nice listening to others do it! 

How many birth partners will you lot have? It was just going to be me and OH but now I am seriously considering asking my mum too!


----------



## -Linn-

I will just have OH with me, I only want one at a time, but if my mum will be here then she might come so OH can stay with DD, and then he can come towards the end! 
What he has to do? Get your stuff, drinks, pillows, clothes, help you get changed, go to the toilet and walk around with you... that's it. He will not be in pain but a bit helpless maybe cause you will be! Oh and I felt like I was being tortured too, but hearing the others in labour is the worst, it just scares me!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I always said that i wanted my mum there with first pregnancy!! But glad i never asked her, as i now know i would hate to see my daughter in that much pain..........would break my heart!!

It is just going to me and OH............it is such a personal thing and a magical experience i wouldn't want anyone else there. That's just me of course xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Labour wards are scary, but unfortunately (unless c-section) there is only 1 small hole our babies are going to come out...............and yes it is horrid, but we are all going to have such amazing babies at the end and is all worth the pain, panting and shouting to get them out!!!

OMG it is soooooooooo amazingly scary and am sooooooooooooooo over excited!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK Lili just got off the phone with Motherisk: it is as I suspected, the cream and pessary of econazole are considered topical so very low risk and safe in pregnancy. Seeing as you are again on antibiotics for a UTI, I would wait to use the pessary until you're done the current course of antibiotics, otherwise you'll need another econazole dose afterwards! But if your thrush symptoms are so severe, use it now, keeping in mind you may need another dose after the antibiotics are done. Glad you went in to get checked out, untreated UTIs can be bad news! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Thank you CJ.. I didn't use it yet until you replied :) Thanks a lot! I'm not going to use the pessary yet.. Just the cream on the outside because like you say antibiotics always give me thrush anyway! It's a vicious circle!! 

I know what you mean Emma and Linn. It is a personal thing so I only wanted OH there.. Last night just got me thinking because I could hear the girl screaming 'Mum I can't do it!!' 

I want to get in a time machine and go to June x


----------



## -Linn-

Aww Lili it will be fine, other than needing someone who gave me my pillows and got my things out of my bag which I needed I could have been there by myself. It's so painful and with all the drugs it doesn't really matter. The first time round I only wanted OH there but this time I don't care who it will be. As long as my DD is ok at home I will cope fine!


----------



## lili24

Eughh my neighbour just knocked here (what for I don't know!) and proceeded to go on and on about how ill I look! Thanks very much! When you feel so shitty you really don't need random men knocking at your house laughing and making comments like that. 

We never see him because our house is detached, and I am so paranoid that I must look really awful pregnant :( I already felt like crap!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ohhhhhh Lili that is horrible of him to do that!!! It's bad enough we develop complexes about our changing appearance, you don't need random strangers approaching you like that!!! :growlmad::growlmad: Makes me mad!!! Don't let him get to you. You're pregnant therefore BEAUTIFUL!!! :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

Pfft, you should've punched him in the face and then told him how awful HE looked... :nope::muaha:

I've almost finished my (3) registries!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is well :) I woke up with this chant stuck in my head: "I am the secret drawer monster"...or something similar.... :wacko: This baby is driving me insane already!!!

xx


----------



## -Linn-

sounds like your neighbour has got some issues, I am proud of being pregnant and you should be too, its not something you will probably experience so many times and I think the first time is extra special :) Stupid neighbour, you look fab.. I look worse than normal too.. my face I mean but I am still proud I am carrying a baby! So did he just come to say you look ill? I live in a semi detached house and never see (or hear) my neighbour and she only just saw I was pregnant the other day! None of anybodys business though!


----------



## lili24

Oh he's definitely got issues! I don't know what he came here for, to tell my OH something about his garden I think but he wasn't home anyway. I am SO proud to be pregnant, I really don't care if I look like a piece of poo as long as baby is okay, it's not forever afterall.

I know I looked bad today, was in my pjs and didn't get back to bed til 2am after the hospital last night.. But don't need him coming around and telling me. I feel so much better though after only 4 of the antibiotics. :)

Why are we having 2 conversations Linn.. I can't keep up with both these threads lol. 
Xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

hey dont know why we had 2 conversations hun... wow being at the hospital until 2 am is long, I am so glad I didn't have to go yet other than for my scans! 

I am so tired this morning, didn't sleep well last night and now I have to go to the park with DD to meet with the little outdoor explorers, she loves it but I so can't be bothered :( I had to wake her up just now and would much much rather stay in bed :cry: 

What are you all doing this weekend?


----------



## lili24

Who are the outdoor explorers?

I have a bit of work to do maybe 3 hours or so but otherwise I'm just resting. Could do with going shopping but I feel sickly.. It can wait til tomorrow I think!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili it's a group we go to, today we made bird feeders and took them home to go in the garden, last week we did some pond dipping were we got loads of horrible water out of a pond then the kids got to look at all the insects and stuff... the children love it, but I am in agony now... my pelvis is killing me! But I am glad I went she was so happy and now she is in the garden waiting for birds to come and eat the food, I tried telling her they won't come while she's there but shes having none of it, so I am having lunch by myself! 

maybe you will go to groups like that with your LO in a couple of years!


----------



## lili24

:lol: she's so cute! 

It sounds fun :) x


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks it was fun! Are you done working? I am soooo tired today, wish it was evening already!


----------



## emmadrumm77

KNACKERED!!! Just sorted our spare room out! Dismantled the bunk beds ready for the guest beds to arrive! Also smashed up an old wardrobe.............took loads out of the 2 sheds outside and sorted some of our old clothes into bin bags to go to charity shops!!!
Awaiting new beds and wardrobe, chest of draws, bedside cabinet and self standing mirror all on Tuesday!!! Skip is full of junk now ready to go for Monday!!
That room was such a mess and will look so good soon!

That's me done!
Hubby just gone out to a boxing do, where he is ringside trainer for a few of the lads, and he won't be back till earlly hours. My 2 girls and my step-son are all watching a film as i really can not be arsed to entertain anymore!!!

Want to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep now, but must think about feeding myself and sson at some stage!! Girls munching on a ham sarnie and happy as larry!

1 and a half hrs to go before the girls go to bed................and boy am i looking forward to some peace!

Hope all is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

I got up at 5am because I couldnt sleep anymore, went on the treadmill for 45 minutes, had a long bath with gorgeous lush products and then had a bacon roll and coffee and woke Paul at 9am

He's started our downstairs storage units today so I have done over an hour of yoga and also worked for about 3 hours, dusted and vacuumed the house and just about to get ready to go to an Indian restaurant at 7.30pm for a friend's birthday. Tomorrow hoping to walk but we'll see how Paul feels, I can always do the treadmill if he wants to carry on with his carpentry. I have some quotes to pull together and also want to finish a collage I'm desigining for next weekend tomorrow too.

Did you get your pub meal CJ? Glad your appetite is back Linn, it was very strange with you not eating lol! Lili you need to ignore your interfering neighbour (a) rock all to do with him and (b) you are gorgeous anyway! We dont have to see our neighbours much either I dont think any of them know I am pregnant yet! Enjoy your early night Emma, bye for now all xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Marie today I felt horrible again but I had lots of doughnuts last night so I hope enough calories. Just making a lovely chili now and made a lemon meringue pie earlier for later :) 

Emma I wish my DD would go to bed soon but it will be a while yet. Gotta finish dinner and then play with play dough some more, think it's her favourite thing now! What did you get your DDs for Easter? I keep buying things for my DD and then giving them to her early and buy more and give it to her! I now got another 3 gifts yesterday and gave her one last night...... aaaaaahhh can someone tell me to stop? I don't have more money! Does anyone else have that problem when they get gifts for their LOs? I can never wait to give it to her!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..............Not sure yet what to get?? Easter isn't such a big thing gift wise for us. We normally get them a small pressie an easter egg and do a little trasure hunt around the house x


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Emma here neither, we it's only that all the stuff we get she got already so it's been a bit. 

We got her one play dough set now and a Peppa Pig Egg that comes with Bowl, mug and spoon which she will love and 3 little kinder chocolate bunnies. I will hide all that in the garden... it won't be that much but she already had charlie and lola books, play dough, more play dough, more books, a dress up costume, pens and crayons. I just can't keep it back. In Sainsburys they got some cute character things like that Peppa Pig breakfast set I got. So yeah normally I don't get her much at all but I every time I buy something I want to give it to her :wacko:


----------



## E&L's mummy

bump piccie for me. 25w2d


https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff156/flossythemoo/Butterbean/DSC00270.jpg


----------



## lili24

Seen it on FB :) 
I like it a lot! A lot of growth since your last pic xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

thaks lilli...do you think?? i was in tesco earlier and we popped into the cafe for a hot cross bun. the lady behind the counter knows me and remembers me pregnant with DD2. she asked when i was due and i told her june....her face dropped and she said "youre alot bigger this time round" nto sure if im ok with that or not lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

At least people know you are pregnant:cry: no one can tell unless I was to strip naked! Don't think a night in a cell would do me any good though:haha:.

Linn, I won't buy my daughters loads now as dd1 is 5 and needs to appretiate the value of money. I always used to buy her loads but now they are at an age where it Is just wrong. Won't be long before you get there! Is hard but they need to learn.

E&l loving the bump pic Hun xxxx


----------



## nightkd

Blaahhhh!!! I tried on a maternity support belt this evening at Babies R Us...it made quite a bit of difference! But guess what...they only stock medium and large...So apparently I just have to suck it up because I'm small!! :dohh::lol: I'm just looking on Amazon/Ebay, but can't find anything I like for a reasonable price (was $30 in Babies R Us)..The Medium wasn't too bad a fit, at least it didn't feel like it...but I'm worried there'll be something that really shows it's a medium and not a small when I actually get to using it :dohh:

We found a set of bedding we like though!! Yay!

xx

P.S I know some people are probably thinking I'm a lame-ass for needing a support belt at this stage, but I've always had a weak back/shoulders and walking around at the zoo today sucked because my back was aching :lol: I'll admit, I'm a puss!


----------



## Delilah

I love the bump pic E&L you are getting high now its great :happydance:

NightKD we are all different if you need one get one - nothing wrong with that.

Well I am exhausted. I walked 10 miles over Saddleworth Moors this morning with a group that go every week - I actually thought I wouldn't make the last mile - it was 4 hills climbing out of Delph village and OMG I had to stop so many times but this was after 4 hours of walking and they were all great and said I didnt hold them up too much, I actually think the treadmill has helped alot because there is no way I'd have made it otherwise! 

I have had a bath and now my groin has siezed up - I think even I have to admit that today's walk was too gruelling for 26 weeks pregnant! Amazing how the bump puts you out of breath. You would have thought that would get the little blighter moving but no - still nothing!

I am going to finish my collage now and then watch 24 at 9pm.

Hope you're all well - if I can get moving I'll make a bolognese for dinner tonight, if not its over to Paul! I already sent him to Tesco for a cadbury's boost bar and custard donuts for my aching bones lol

International Women's Day tomorrow ladies - for us to celebrate how marvellous we all are :happydance:

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Marie I wish my OH was going to Tescos, but he is busy playing on his computer :( 

Well done for walking the 10 miles. I walked 3 miles yesterday and my pelvis hurt so bad for the rest of the day, I would have never managed! And I can normally walk far. Today I was ot walking a bit as well, we too DD for a farm but I wasn't hurting and now it's just starting again :( Hope you are still well! 

Did the midwife say by when you should be feeling him?


----------



## Delilah

No Linn she didnt she said I see her again at 28 weeks and we'll see whats happenning then - she said because she could hear him moving and hb was ok she wasnt worried given my placenta etc - I am trying to not stress about it just yet...

I'm ok aching alot right now but sure Ill be ok in the morning. 

Mx


----------



## lili24

D you put me to shame! There is no way I could do that with the bump. Bet you felt very proud! And it was a nice day for it too :) 

We went sofa shopping and it will arrive in 8 weeks, it's very nice! But that's me done for the day, walk for 10 minutes and I'm knackered nevermind 10 miles. :lol: 

Think I will need a support belt soon nightkd! I'm sure you will find a small one somewhere online xx


----------



## lili24

Cj has been quiet this weekend.. I'm thinking she must have got loads done in the nursery! :)


Or maybe she is surrounded by so many nappies from her deliveries that she can not get to her computer. 

:lol:


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Cj has been quiet this weekend.. I'm thinking she must have got loads done in the nursery! :)
> 
> 
> Or maybe she is surrounded by so many nappies from her deliveries that she can not get to her computer.
> 
> :lol:

I like the second option :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

So here is my 27 week bump pic, I didn't take one last week for some reason! 
Anybody else want to share theirs?
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Delilah

Gorgeous Linn congrats on 27 weeks - think you're growing again!

Wasn't CJ busy all weekend I think she had plans with friends 

Mx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..... And I thought black was supposed to be slimming.:haha:. Wow you do do great bumps hun. 
Lili love the thought of CJ stuck in a room by nappies! Xx
Delilah ....... Wow 10 miles, I did that when I was about 10yrs!!!! Well done you xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I posted a reply last night, but must have disappeared :( 

Hope everybody is well today :) I was in so much pain last night (my back) I thought it was worse than labour but after an hour it just stopped and I somehow fell asleep!


----------



## lili24

Wow it's grown even more! It is bumpalicious :haha:

I'll take one too xx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Lili I bet yours grew too... how are you today? I am so bored of the cold, I want it to get warm! I cleaned my house yesterday and now there is nothing to do today, I can never be happy hmmmm? 

Can't believe I got my 28 week midwife appointment this Friday, will get my HIP form then... did you get your money yet? Did it take long? I heard they are really quick at the moment!


----------



## lili24

I feel good, it's really sunny here but still so cold! Got the heating on! Since the antibiotics all the pains have gone and the tightenings stopped, which is fab :)

I'm not sure if mine has grown! It's hard to notice yourself isn't it? But I have now reached 10 stone (I was 8.4) so I know I'm putting weight on somewhere. Posted my hip form about 10 days ago.. Nothing had gone in on Friday but I'll check online banking later. I have to see that consultant again this week, I like him better than my midwife, doesn't rush to get me out!


----------



## -Linn-

I am not seeing my consultant again until 24th, I must say I didn't see much of her as it was a bit rushed, they are so busy. She did the 22 week scan on me too... even if they are more qualified I am glad my 30 week scan is going to be done by a sonographer, they take much more time, hopefully check if my little girl grew a willy... which I don't hope. But I am not washing any of the clothes I got from next as I will be able to exchange them if I need to! 

Let me know when you got the money, I am just curious when I can expect mine, my friend had hers within a week, I think it's different in different areas though. Inland revenue is usually really fast for us, don't know who deals with the HIP though. Did you get a letter back from them yet? Usually it's a few days after that.


----------



## lili24

No didn't get a letter from them yet, and just checked online banking and it hasn't gone in. But I will let you know when it does :) Hopefully not got lost in the post or something! The envelope that came with the form had a Liverpool address on, so it didn't have far to go! I think they all go to the same place but not sure. 

Linn I don't think she will have grown a willy.. but I know how you feel. I made them check at every scan :lol: I don't know when to start washing the babies clothes and things.. everything is new, don't want to do it too early. Might wait for the weather to get a bit better, then I can dry it on the line. Lots of baby clothes hanging in my garden that would be lovely :) xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I wouldn't do it too early either, then you might as well do it again before baby comes as it won't be freshly washed anymore if you do it too soon. If I am sure it is a girl after this scan I will do them all, otherwise it's not like the stuff can't be washed quickly after baby is born. Is your OH having some time off work after the birth? And how long are you off? Will you be getting Mat Allowance? I got it after I had DD but they made a mistake with my Nat Ins number so I got nothing until she was 10 months and I got it all in one go, I was shocked when I found the money in my account as the letter only came after the money! I didn't dare spend it cause I thought it was some mistake but then I got the letter :) If you are getting thatl claim it as early as possible, it takes ages! Not only when it goes wrong :wacko:

edit: it is lovely drying all the baby clothes in the garden, I have been drying stuff outside every day now this week, if it's sunny things dried within 5-6 hrs although it was only 1-2'C. I hate it when I can't dry clothes outside and was very happy this week, I know thats sad :haha:


----------



## E&L's mummy

girls have a read of this.........might not apply to everyone but its made me smile today.

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/289368-just-some-useful-advice-some-women.html


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy you can only claim sure start grant if you receive tax credits higher than the family element, if your child is under 1 it is £1024 per year or something. So not everyone can claim it, but useful link as some people might not be aware they can get it!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Linn yeh thats what i thought. it might help someone out.

ive just phoned and spoken to the surestart people and they said i can apply before baby if i want and even if get knocked back i can apply again after baby is born. he said i would prob get it after baby born given my circumstances, rather than before.

i had no idea i could claim this when i had DD2....its a minefield as to what you can and cant claim....but im working on the theory of every little helps as ive missed out on any form of SMP or MA with all my preganacies. and Job seekers too.


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> Emma I posted a reply last night, but must have disappeared :(
> 
> Hope everybody is well today :) I was in so much pain last night (my back) I thought it was worse than labour but after an hour it just stopped and I somehow fell asleep!

Why what did you say?


----------



## emmadrumm77

I don't think i am entitled to any thing................depends how much your husband/partner earns i think?


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Emma in some ways it does depend on that also if you worked last year it will depend on how much you earned too! I got tax credits after DD was born but not enough... it is for people on lower incomes really. If you get more than £545 tax credits per year at the moment then you can claim the grant now. Same goes for you E&Ls mummy and then if you are on any of the usual benefits you can too. 

Emma I just replied to your comment last night... OH had said I shouldnt take my bump pic with a black top as it was slimming, but after I took the pic I decided it looked big enough :) Weird it wasn't there today though, as I am sure I posted it!


----------



## -Linn-

With regards to MA not everyone can claim that or jobseekers! I got MA cause I was working for so many weeks before DD was born and my employer didn't have to pay Mat Leave money as I was made redundant when I was 23 weeks pregnant and only worked with that other company for 13 weeks on a short term contract until I went on mat leave. If you worked before you had your LO then you should have gotten Mat Pay, Mat Allowance is for anyone self employed or people whose employer does not have to pay them! And job seekers you can only get if you are actively seeking a job, so unless you are doing that after the birth you are not entitled! But unfortunetely noone likes to tell you these things! I would make an appointment at the job centre. It's what I did when pregnant with DD, they told me I could get sure start grant after she was born but I only got tax credits £50 a month as I had worked full time the previous year and that was not enough as it needed to be more than £1000 that you would get in a year if your child was still under 1. I know quite a lot about it as they messed me up so much after DDs birth, you can always PM me, I can work out for you if you are entitled from your current child tax credits if you are getting any!


----------



## lili24

Yeah Linn I will get maternity allowance £123 a week or whatever the maximum is :wacko: They pay that for 39 weeks but not sure how long I will stay off for because it is a big drop in pay. OH is self employed too so he will take time off when she is here but not too long because he is the main earner. That is awful about the mistake they made!! They shoulda gave you all the money in a lump sum plus compensation for taking so long to sort it out.. 10 months is a long time!!
 



Attached Files:







27+5.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## -Linn-

well I did get all the money in a lump sum but that was it! We just managed without it, but it was nice to get the money. 

At least you can work from home with your LO you can see how much you can get done when she is there without having to find someone to look after her straight away. £123 is not that much but not too bad either. If your OH is working too I am sure you will manage! We had to cope without anything and then I got nearly 5k in one go... that wasn't bad either :)

Awww lovely bump hun :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

I don't get any grants Linn. OH earns over 50k, so can't be greedy!!!

Lili..................I love your bump, it is so neat and perfect xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma, they don't measure it on the income, it depends on the tax credits you get... but I know those depend on income. I am not greedy either and my OH earns much less. I am gratefull I am getting my HIP grant I will use it to sort our back garden out! That's it, I am not desperate for it but every little helps. Was just saying it's not like the lady made out on that thread that anyone could get it. It's not true. I was told I could get it with DD but I couldn't anyway and now I know what criteria you have to fullfill to get it!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I don't qualify for tax credits is what i ment hun xxx
I feel like someone has kicked me between my legs today! Got Dr's apt for Thursday to discuss the pain i get at nights............all very odd, and now my groin hurts. They joys of brewing a baby xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma my groin hurts like that every day, it's the SPD but my midwife just said it was normal thats it and bye! Mine has been getting worse but looks like I won't be prescribed a belt, crutches or physio! It sucks but I don't want to waste my energy getting stressed about that!!

I need to speak to GP as well I keep getting really weird stomach and back aches and it comes at the same time :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah, hopefully the dr will refer me to physio...........will have to wait and see xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I must say I am not too keen on physio as I would have to take DD but I don't think it's great MW just disregards it and tells me its normal and that's that! 

Just had my dinner and now off for some food shopping in a min, I am stressed today... OH got home late so I was waiting with dinner and DD is so naughty, I need to relax!!


----------



## lili24

Let me know what he says Emma because yours are very similar to what I was having! Sounds like we are all suffering with aches and pains these days... And they are only going to get worse lol.. :nope:


----------



## E&L's mummy

Linn yeh its all about timing...i got pregnant the week after i finished work with DD1 and a couple of months before i got pregnant with DD2. i was looking for work when i was pregnant with DD1, the only reason i left was cos we moved. all i got was my NI contributions paid. didnt even get that with DD2. im not greedy either but im fed up of being finacially worse off for staying with my hubby, who isnt here half the year anyway.

sorry im upset, just had bad news. wish i was nearer to any of you so i could have a cry and a cuppa and a hug.


----------



## lili24

Oh not more bad news :(

:flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks lilli :cry:


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy, you're right! we don't get any benefits, but I do get some tax credits and my friend who doesn't work will soon have 3 kids and never has worked she has more money than us!! If you worked for 26 weeks out of the last 66 before the birth of your DD then you would have been entitled to mat allowance.. they usually check if and why your latest employer doesn't have to pay you, and once they checked it they award your claim. Shame noone tells you that though, cause that way you don't end up getting what you're entitled to, I only know cause I made an appointment with the job centre and asked them everything when I was made redundant back then. 

Do you not get any tax credits at all? You need much to get the grant! 

I am sorry you had bad news.. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh i get tax credits for the girls. but even that goes haywire when hubby is in hot and sandy places. its a blinking nightmare as his wages can be all over the place depending on where he is. 

its soo confusing the whole system. and i get so cross cos i feel like i cant contribute to the finances.


----------



## -Linn-

but if you get the tax credits, check your last award letter if you got more than 545£ for the last year you qualify! That's something low like £11 a week to make it to that amount. Maybe you are lucky!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Will let you know what the dr says on Thurs Lili xx

E&L.............so sorry to hear you are tearful! Wish i could come and give you a big hug xxx


----------



## Delilah

Great bump Lili 

E&L :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Hope you are ok sweetie???? 

My groin is hurting me but it is mainly self inflicted after yesterday's walk. I'm just on for a flying visit because I have to leave the hosue at 7am tomorrow and I am exhausted so will get up at 5am feeling better I hope...

Nite all.

Mxx


----------



## WishUponAStar

Hello! Please can I be added to the June Babies list? Our due date is June 23rd and we're on team yellow :yellow:


----------



## emmadrumm77

The more the merrier hun xxxx


----------



## nightkd

I have my first Midwife appointment today :yipee:


----------



## debgreasby

Hey girlies, just popping in to say hi, hope you and bumps are well! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

hi debbie, lovely to see you :) think most of us are ok apart from the usual niggles! how are you keeping up hun? :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooh Hello there hun xxxx
Lovely of you to pop in......................Ditto on Linn's "how are you?"


----------



## Delilah

Hi Deb :wave: xx

How did your mw appt go NightKD


----------



## nightkd

Delilah said:


> How did your mw appt go NightKD

It went well. :) She said my blood pressure is good (I used to have low blood pressure before I got preg) Bean's HB sounded good - she got a nice hard kick for using the doppler :lol: and let me borrow a few natural birthing books :)

She told me I should be eating more protein (though the 'menu' I gave her of what I ate over the weekend wasn't really standard, so she's asked for another) so I'm gonna get DH to get me a smoothie with a protein shot tonight. :thumbup: Or maybe tomorrow night because we're having beef burgers tonight, so I'll end up with too much protein today and not enough tomorrow :lol:

Got another appointment in 3 weeks. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

So glad all went well for you kd xxxxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

She did say I'll more than likely go overdue because my mum did...but being a natural birthing mw she said "Your EDD is just a rough guess - baby will turn up sometime towards the end of June...as long as she doesn't come April or August, we'll be fine :winkwink:" :lol:

I'd be quite happy with Bean turning up at 38/39 weeks!! :dohh: My mum went over by a week and a day..

xx


----------



## Adrasteia

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone one is well on here....June isn't that far away!!!!:wacko: EEK!!!:wacko:

Anyway who....I'm already on the list but we found out yesterday that we've got a little girl so change I be changed to :pink: please ???

Hugs

Amy x


----------



## E&L's mummy

26 WEEKS!!!!! :dance:


----------



## nightkd

Congrats on the :pink: bump Adrasteia :)

And congrats on 26 weeks E&L :thumbup:

Going by my ticker I have 99 days to go :happydance:

xx


----------



## calais

nightkd said:


> She did say I'll more than likely go overdue because my mum did...but being a natural birthing mw she said "Your EDD is just a rough guess - baby will turn up sometime towards the end of June...as long as she doesn't come April or August, we'll be fine :winkwink:" :lol:
> 
> I'd be quite happy with Bean turning up at 38/39 weeks!! :dohh: My mum went over by a week and a day..
> 
> xx

Is this your first? My mum went early with me but my son was still over due. It doesn't necessarily mean that because your mum went over, that you will too.. I do know birth weight plays a part tho. From yours and oh's you can get a rough idea how much your lo will weigh. I was 5 pound 10, oh was 7 pound, our son was 6 pound 4. Now im having a girl and they say she'll be in the 5 pounds


----------



## nightkd

calais said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> She did say I'll more than likely go overdue because my mum did...but being a natural birthing mw she said "Your EDD is just a rough guess - baby will turn up sometime towards the end of June...as long as she doesn't come April or August, we'll be fine :winkwink:" :lol:
> 
> I'd be quite happy with Bean turning up at 38/39 weeks!! :dohh: My mum went over by a week and a day..
> 
> xx
> 
> Is this your first? My mum went early with me but my son was still over due. It doesn't necessarily mean that because your mum went over, that you will too.. I do know birth weight plays a part tho. From yours and oh's you can get a rough idea how much your lo will weigh. I was 5 pound 10, oh was 7 pound, our son was 6 pound 4. Now im having a girl and they say she'll be in the 5 poundsClick to expand...

Yeah. The MW just said it's more likely I'll go overdue because my mum did, we'll see how it goes :)

Yeah....DH was like 8lbs4oz (or close) and I was 8lbs6oz...I'm expecting at least an 8lber! :lol:

xxx


----------



## babyaftamarry

Hello,

I had my little princess on June 24, 2010!!! 4 days early!!!
 



Attached Files:







Alyssa Jo.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## madasa

Hello! I had my baby girl on 8th June (we were Yellow)

:)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi girls

I had my baby boy on the 23rd, 1 day early, didnt exactly go to plan and i ended up with an emergency c-section, but we made it in the end and now im home with Max and love him to bits :)


----------



## -Linn-

this is an old thread!!


----------



## babyaftamarry

Really?? Where's the new one?


----------

